# Die neue Hope Freeride-Bremse Hope Moto V2



## Bulletprooft (9. Oktober 2006)

Die neue Hope Freeride-Bremse hat ca. 15% mehr Power als eine M6!


    * super steifer, aus dem vollen gefräster Bremssattel
    * zwei "riesige" Bremskolben sorgen für eine wahrlich heftige Verzögerung
    * keine "Auf-Zu-Bremse" - die für Hope typische Dosierbarkeit ist nicht auf der Strecke geblieben
    * Postmount-Bremssattel für leichte Montage und maximale Kompatibilität
    * Bremseinheit mit Druckpunktschnellverstellung (rote Rändelschraube)
    * die steife Lenkerklemmung sorgt in Kombination mit dem massiven Bremshebel für die große Stabilität sowie für den perfekten Druckpunkt
    * die Moto V2 wird serienmäßig mit Stahlflexleitung und Floating Disc ausgeliefert (Bremsscheibe mit Aluspider)
    * optional auch mit der neuen Vented Disc
*209,99 EUR/Stück*

Übrigens um die nächsten Fragen gleich auch noch zu beantworten.

Die ultimative Bremsscheibe: Hope Moto V2 Vented


    * im Vergleich zur Standardscheibe ca. 20 % geringere Hitzeentwicklung
    * perfekter Rundlauf durch Sandwichbauweise
    * Durchmesser: 203 mm und leider nur in 203mm !!!
    * nur in Kombination mit einer einer Moto V2 zu verwenden
*82,99 EUR/Stück*



Gruß Bulletprooft


----------



## uncultivated (9. Oktober 2006)

Die Moto ist eine Traumbremse. 

GEILES DESIGN  

Kann nur sagen, HOPE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

Kann man das Ding auch ohne die Vented Disc benutzen? 
Und wieso bringen die jetzt ne bessere Bremse nachdem ich mir ne M6 geholt haben?


----------



## HC-Maxi (9. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Kann man das Ding auch ohne die Vented Disc benutzen?
> Und wieso bringen die jetzt ne bessere Bremse nachdem ich mir ne M6 geholt haben?



...weil die m6 sowieso geiler aussieht! (mMn)


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

Finde ehrlich gesagt das silberne der neuen Hopes geiler.

Dazu kommt auch noch das der Bremsgriff wesendlich stabiler aussieht als der der M6 den ich schon genug bemängelt habe.

Ich glaube ich verkaufe meine M6 und hol mir ne V2 

Irgendwer interesse an einer M6 203/203 eine Nagel neu Floating Disc und eine leicht gebraucht. Sehr wenig Kilometer


----------



## uncultivated (9. Oktober 2006)

@Stillpad

natürlich kann man die Moto auch ohne Vented-Disc fahren, steht doch im oberen Beitrag .

@HC-Maxi

Ob die M6, geiler aussieht, liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.

Aber eines ist sicher.
Die Moto V2 ist eine Freeride Bremse und die Mono6 eher Downhill.


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

Oh ich bin blind 
Welche Beläge braucht die denn?


----------



## uncultivated (9. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Oh ich bin blind
> Welche Beläge braucht die denn?




Ich denke mal, dass die Moto neue Beläge hat und dass die bisherigen Beläge nicht passen.

Ist aber nur eine vermutung, sicher bin ich mir da nicht.


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

Hab mal ne Mail zu Jörg geschickt, mal warten ob der schon was weiß


----------



## Wooly (9. Oktober 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher.
> Die Moto V2 ist eine Freeride Bremse und die Mono6 eher Downhill.



Da würde mich jetzt wirklich mal der Unterschied interessieren ?


----------



## abi1988 (9. Oktober 2006)

die oben genannte bremse ist doch die neue hope moto freeride oder???
wenn ja dann darf ich hier bekantn gben das meine so gut wie bestellt sind hehe 
mit belüfteten scheiben vorne wie hinten 

mich würde nur ncoh interessieren ob ich da au mal irgendwann ne normale floating disc fahren kan oder obcih immer die belüfteten dann fahren muss???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (9. Oktober 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:


> @HC-Maxi
> Ob die M6, geiler aussieht, liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.



Also ich hoff mal das weder die v2 noch die m6 je in meinem auge liegt... das tut ja bestimmt voll weh...


----------



## Osti (9. Oktober 2006)

wenn man mal auf www.hopetech.com schaut, dann steht dort, dass die Bremse zwischen Mono4 und Mono6 anzusiedeln ist. Woher die Aussage 15% mehr Bremskraft als eine Mono6 stammt würde mich mal interessieren? Bei hope steht allerdings auch, dass die vented disc bis zu 15% kühler bleibt als eine konventionelle Scheibe.... 

aber 89 Aufpreis für ne vented disc finde ich schon heftig.


----------



## KnAllTüTe (9. Oktober 2006)

ich seh mich schon beim bremsen über dem lenker fliegen ^^


----------



## Hartie (9. Oktober 2006)

hat nun mal einer bilder in der farbe, wie die rauskommen soll?`es war doch immer die rede das die stahlblau werden soll? aber auf der hope benelux seite is die in nem grün abgebildet?!?
hat dazu mal jemand genauere infos?


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> ich seh mich schon beim bremsen über dem lenker fliegen ^^



Das wollte mir mit der M6 einfach nicht gelingen 
Sollte aber an der langen Einbremszeit liegen wie hier einige meinten.

Wenn ihr unter http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/144/lang/x/kw/Hope/ guckt steht das mit den 15% mehr.

Ich möchte auf die Bremse umrüsten da die Vented Disc viel stabiler sind.
Dadurch hoffe ich auf weniger schleifen und klingeln.

Und die Auflagefläche der Beläge ist nicht so groß was wovon ich mir weniger schleifen erhoffe.

Hab die M6 noch nicht schleiffrei bekommen.


----------



## abi1988 (9. Oktober 2006)

also ich hoffe bei der bremse endlich mal was zu bekommen wo immer dan bremst wann ich will, weil naja bei meine julie am cc un meinen hayes nine isch des leider net immer gegeben und da gabs schon manchmal paar brenzlige situationeen wegen
deswegen sag ich mri jetzt am neune bike entweder richtig oder garnet deswegenklei mol das volle prog mit vented discs
und das mit dem über den lenker fliegen hmm hoffe mal ncih as das passiert aber des liegt jo au noch bisls am fingerspitzen gefühl des fahrers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> das mit dem über den lenker fliegen hmm hoffe mal ncih as das passiert aber des liegt jo au noch bisls am fingerspitzen gefühl des fahrers



Wenn man aber das Vorderrad gezielt zum blockieren bekommen will und das nicht klappt ist das schon schlimmer finde ich.
Erst recht bei einer M6 

Und das miit den Post von KNalltüte war ehr ironisch gemeint


----------



## abi1988 (9. Oktober 2006)

blockieren bringts abe rnich wirklcih vorne weil dann kannste nimmer lenken
dafür gibts jo beim auto das ABS damit das nciht passiert


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> blockieren bringts abe rnich wirklcih vorne weil dann kannste nimmer lenken
> dafür gibts jo beim auto das ABS damit das nciht passiert


----------



## BlueCloud (10. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
wollte nur mal wissen ob schon jemand die 07er modelle von hope bei einem versandhandel entdeckt hat und wenn ja wo?!
gruß


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2006)

Die gibs noch immer bei gocycle.de


----------



## BlueCloud (10. Oktober 2006)

ich meinte alle modelle nicht nur die V2...sorry für die ungenaue beschreibung


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2006)

Bei den anderen ändert sich aber nix 
Und falls doch wirst du dort auch die 07 Modelle finden nächstes Jahr.


----------



## BlueCloud (10. Oktober 2006)

die hebel und farbe ändert sich....die hebel finde ich persönlich voll schön vom komfort her...hatte sie auch auf der messe gesehen ...das heißt dann wohl warten^^


----------



## StillPad (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin ich habe ne Mail von mein Dealer bekommen wegen der Bremsen.

Mit normalen Scheiben kann ich sie dir für 371,00 Euro besorgen.
Mit schwimmenden Scheiben für 406,00 Euro und mit den innenbelüfteten 
Scheiben kostet sie 495,00 Euro.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage ob sich die innenbelüfteten Scheiben lohnen.

Preis ist natürlich jedesmal fürs Set Vo+Hi 

Gibs schon teste von den Vented Disc? Ich lese keine Bike Mag.


----------



## Vaderchen (12. Oktober 2006)

Eine normale Mono mit FD zum faden zu bringen ist schon fast unmöglich. Mit der VD dürfte das Thema fading nur noch bei den Bremsen anderer Biker zur Sprache kommen.
Schleifen und verbiegen dürfte die auch nicht. Die Seitenstabilität dürfte sehr hoch sein.


Zur Antwort auf die Frage ob es sich lohnt: Kann wohl keiner sagen.

Das ist letztendlich wie eine Lupine Edison. Wenn man sie einmal benutzt hat, will man nicht mehr ohne.
Es reicht aber auch durchaus eine Passubio.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (12. Oktober 2006)

Mir gehts darum das die Scheibe nicht so rum eiert, also stabil ist.

Ich brauch ne Bremse die nicht schleift (kein klitzekleines Stück) und trotzdem reinhaut.
Soll heißen wenn ich vorne voll rein kloppe soll ich ein Überschlag machen!
Aber trotzdem spitze zu dosieren sein.

Im Prinzip habe ich so eine Bremse mit der Grimeca Sys 12, aber ich brauch ne PM Bremse.

Die M6 bietet mir das bis jetzt nicht was ich suche.

Wäre auch nicht von anderen Bremsen abgeneigt.

Wenn das aber stimmt was die Moto da verspricht sollte das eine endgeile Bremse sein, schon die Griffe sehen wesendlich besser aus als die die jetzt verbaut werden.


----------



## Wooly (12. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum das die Scheibe nicht so rum eiert, also stabil ist.Im Prinzip habe ich so eine Bremse mit der Grimeca Sys 12, aber ich brauch ne PM Bremse.



warum benutzt du nocht einfach einen IS auf PM Adapter ?


----------



## StillPad (12. Oktober 2006)

Weil ne Totem PM 203 hat und dann mit Adapter irgend ein krummes Maß raus kommt was wieder extra kostet.


----------



## Wooly (12. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Weil ne Totem PM 203 hat und dann mit Adapter irgend ein krummes Maß raus kommt was wieder extra kostet.



da hast du recht.


----------



## Vaderchen (12. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum das die Scheibe nicht so rum eiert, also stabil ist.



Sagte ich schon... die VD sollte Seitenstabiler sein als sämtliche andere Discs, allein schon durch die Konstruktion.


----------



## StillPad (12. Oktober 2006)

Das ist mir bei den Dingern auch klar nur kommt es auf die ganze Bremse an und nicht nur die Scheiben


----------



## Vaderchen (12. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das ist mir bei den Dingern auch klar nur kommt es auf die ganze Bremse an und nicht nur die Scheiben



Da die Moto nur eine 2 Kolbenbremse ist, würd ich mir da noch weniger Sorgen machen.


----------



## StillPad (12. Oktober 2006)

Was mir sorgen macht wie die das hinbekommen wollen mit einer 2 Kolbenbremse, die richtig dosierbar zu bekommen.

Ich finde die M6 ist nicht mal richtig dosierbar, obwohl das wohl an den schnellen Druckpunkt liegt.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob sich das gibt.

Und 500 für die V2 ist nicht wenig, wenn die Mist ist guckt man blöd ausser Wäsche


----------



## StillPad (13. Oktober 2006)

Sagt mal sind das da M4 Beläge?






Die sehen nämlich so aus wie die der V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (14. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Sagt mal sind das da M4 Beläge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Enduro /DH 04  Beläge..

Die bei der Moto sind Richtig groß

ich hab meine auch schon seit ein paar Tagen bestellt, soll erste novemberwoche eintrudeln. Produktion geht anscheinend Montag los..

Da ich hinten ne Rohloff fahre kann ich leider nur vorne die Vented nehmen..

Bei den Stahlscheiben gibt es abet für die MOTO V2 keine Gezackten, weil die Belagauflagsfläche nicht reichen soll.. schade.. aber kein Problem.. dann hab ich hinten wie vorne halt das Moto design..

Wer noch die Sport Oder Pro oder die ganz alte Mini mit ner 205er Scheibe kennt, der Weiß auch mit  2 Kolben kann man Mega power und Dosierbarkeit haben.

Nach 10 Jahren Hope Bremsen war klar dass  ich auch wieder die V2 ausprobiert werde.

Meine bisherige Hammerbremse: Hope DH 04, aber mit den Mono Hebeln, 225er Floating Disc, 1 Belagpaar EBC rot ein Belagpaar Hope Original..

die 66 hat das nicht eine Abfahrt in wildbad Mitgemacht  das ist ne Gustav ne Hs 33 dagegen


----------



## StillPad (14. Oktober 2006)

Na gut dann erwarte ich ein Bericht von dir über die Bremse


----------



## lexle (14. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Na gut dann erwarte ich ein Bericht von dir über die Bremse



kommt dann.. aber wenns wei immer so lange mit Einbremsen dauert wird das nix vor Ende Novemeber


----------



## eL (14. Oktober 2006)

wenn ihr die bremsen habt dann würd mich mal der kolbendurchmesser und die belagsform/größe interessieren.

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das es nicht großartig anders ist als bei der alten mini.

lexle deine M4 belagskombi ist ja sehr interessant. welche vorteile hat das und wie hast du sie montiert. und wie zum henker bist du auf diese abstrakte idee gekommen.

eL


----------



## StillPad (14. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> wenn ihr die bremsen habt dann würd mich mal der kolbendurchmesser und die belagsform/größe interessieren.
> 
> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das es nicht großartig anders ist als bei der alten mini.
> 
> ...



Also das Bild habe ich von Ebay und war angeblich für ne M4...
Da die aber mit den XT baugleich waren hab ich hier gefragt.

Ich glaube auch da die Endureo/DH04 indentisch sind mit der V2

Hab zwar ne Mail vom Jörg bekommen die ergab aber kein Sinn, war wohl zu früh am morgen und er hat nicht das geschrieben was er wollte 

So ne Belags Kombi wollte ich mal mit den Grimeca probieren, weil eine Seite voll schnell abgefahren war 

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am gürbeln ob ich die V2 mal bestelle und zur Not bei Ebay verkaufe.


----------



## eL (14. Oktober 2006)

die m4 ist nicht baugleich XT sonder grimeca 11

mono m4 hat die gleichen beläge wie xt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich dachte ne Mono M4 wäre ne M4  

Ich glaub ich warte dann mal bis mir einer hier sagen kann welche da nun rein kommen


----------



## lexle (14. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> wenn ihr die bremsen habt dann würd mich mal der kolbendurchmesser und die belagsform/größe interessieren.
> 
> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das es nicht großartig anders ist als bei der alten mini.
> 
> ...



Die Belagskombi war in meiner DH 04 (Nicht M4).. auf die Idee mit den Minihebeln hat mich unser Schweizer hier der Dani gebracht.. die Übersetzung ist voll krass und Teil bremst dass es nicht mehr scön ist 

Die Kombi der Beläge war einfach mal so rausgekommen.. 4 Rote EBC waren zu schnell unten im Mix mit den Original Hope war Bremswirkung und Haltbarkeit meiner Meinung nach Optimax..

ich guck ma ob ich noch ein Bild Finde


----------



## lexle (14. Oktober 2006)

ma gucken


----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich dachte ne Mono M4 wäre ne M4
> 
> Ich glaub ich warte dann mal bis mir einer hier sagen kann welche da nun rein kommen



nope,

das ist ne M4





und das ne Mono4


----------



## Sethimus (16. Oktober 2006)

hat schon einer das gewicht mit/ohne vented disc?


----------



## lexle (16. Oktober 2006)

Sethimus schrieb:


> hat schon einer das gewicht mit/ohne vented disc?



scwierig.. Die Bremsen werden erst seit heute produziert

Der Sattel der V2 soll lt. Hope 45 gramm mehr als bei der Mono m4 wiegen.

Ich hatte schon die Cool Disc von Sticha.. habs net gewogen aber war Bleischwer..

ich denke mal das Gewicht werden ca. 2 Stahlscheiben (Non Floating) sein.

leicht wird die sicher nicht ich denke richtung Gustav.. da ich voren eine mit vented bkomme und hinten mit Rohloff Scheibe erse ich ds mal wiegen ...


----------



## StillPad (16. Oktober 2006)

Die Vented Disc sind aber Floatings 

Wenn man sich das Ding anguckt 203mm Floating disc + einmal äusserer Stahlkranz.

Würde sie deshalb aufs Gewicht von einer normalen Stahlbremsscheibe schätzen, vielleicht +/-50gr mehr.


----------



## lexle (16. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Vented Disc sind aber Floatings
> 
> Wenn man sich das Ding anguckt 203mm Floating disc + einmal äusserer Stahlkranz.
> 
> Würde sie deshalb aufs Gewicht von einer normalen Stahlbremsscheibe schätzen, vielleicht +/-50gr mehr.



ne.. never..

Wie gesagt hatte die Cooldisc. Das war eine Floating bei der praktisch nur Stege bis außen führten + links und Rechts je ne Stahlscheibenring drauf.. hab se net gewogen, aber die war massig schwer meiner meinung nach locker Floating mal zwei. Die Bremsfläche selbst waren ja 2,5 Stahlscheiben grob gerechnet

Die Vented ist auch net anders aufgebaut.. aber etwas dünner.. Dafür scheinen die Bremsflächen breiter zu sein

Hope sagte auf der Messe selbst.. "leicht wird die nicht"

Die Wahrheit sehe ich wenn ich se wiegen kann..

Anbei mal ein Bild er Cool disc.. Bremsflächen sind deutlich schmaler, und da wo die Cool disc zur Niete eine Disc stärke hat, hat die vented 3 fache Stärke..


----------



## soundman (17. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Bremse die nicht schleift (kein klitzekleines Stück) und trotzdem reinhaut.
> Soll heißen wenn ich vorne voll rein kloppe soll ich ein Überschlag machen!
> Aber trotzdem spitze zu dosieren sein.



dann brauchst du die formula oro k24... sorry das ich das im hope forum schreibe


----------



## StillPad (17. Oktober 2006)

soundman schrieb:


> dann brauchst du die formula oro k24... sorry das ich das im hope forum schreibe



Und unglaublich aber wahr die wurde mir sogar vorher empfohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaderchen (17. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und unglaublich aber wahr die wurde mir sogar vorher empfohlen



Die M4 hätte es auch getan. Aber es sollten ja unbedingt Stahlflexschläuche sein... 


Und was sehen meine müden Augen bei der Formula 
* Zwei-Kolben-Technik, Kolben aus Composite-Material.


----------



## StillPad (17. Oktober 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Die M4 hätte es auch getan. Aber es sollten ja unbedingt Stahlflexschläuche sein...



Jup das war Pflicht  Und die M6 war einfach zu verlockend


----------



## lexle (18. Oktober 2006)

soundman schrieb:


> dann brauchst du die formula oro k24... sorry das ich das im hope forum schreibe



Meine Oro hatte geschliffen .. Die Bremsleistung war gut stimmt

Daher bleibe ich auch nach 10 Jahren bei Hope.. Wenn man mit nem Engländer (Werkzeug) umgehen kann, bekommt man auch ne 225er schleiffrei...


----------



## Vaderchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Und die neuen VDs dürften schon von der Konstruktion her nie schleifen.


----------



## abi1988 (18. Oktober 2006)

naja nie schleifen kann man denke cih ncih so sagen
ich dneke nur sie bekommen nciht so leciht einen schlag aber wenn mal einer drin sich dann en kräftiger


----------



## soundman (18. Oktober 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Die M4 hätte es auch getan. Aber es sollten ja unbedingt Stahlflexschläuche sein...
> 
> 
> Und was sehen meine müden Augen bei der Formula
> * Zwei-Kolben-Technik, Kolben aus Composite-Material.



Ich hatte schon einige Hope Bremsanlagen zeitweise sogar die gleichen Anlagen an zwei Bikes... z.B. C2, M4 (nicht die Mono!), Mono M4... dann auch ein paarmal Magura Gustav usw. Der größte reinfall war die Mono M4... leider ist der Robin von Hope extrem beratungsresistent wenn es um die Standfestigkeit der Mono's geht. Deswegen habe ich auf Formula gewechselt die k24 ist die beste Bremse die ich je hatte. Da pfeif ich auf die Optik.
Die Freeride von Hope hat mir auf der Eurobike auch gut gefallen aber das Gewicht kommt absolut nicht in Frage!


----------



## Vaderchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich auch. Meine Mono M4 hat bis jetzt nirgends geschwächelt, weder auf Tour noch im Bikepark mit dauerschleifen.
Fading ist ein Thema das ich nur hier, nicht im Zusammenhang mit Hope, aus dem Forum kenne.


----------



## soundman (18. Oktober 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Ich auch. Meine Mono M4 hat bis jetzt nirgends geschwächelt, weder auf Tour noch im Bikepark mit dauerschleifen.
> Fading ist ein Thema das ich nur hier, nicht im Zusammenhang mit Hope, aus dem Forum kenne.



es gibt leute die wohnen in gebieten wo es verdammt lange abfahrten gibt...da stellt sich dann raus ob eine bremse wirklich was taugt. die alte m4 ist z.b. die standfesteste hope die ich jeh hatte. mono m4 und ach ja die mono 6 hatte ich auch mal kurz haben absolut versagt.
bist du deine mono m4 z.b. schon am gardasee oder in port du soleil gefahren? im heimischen bikepark kommt so schnell keine bremse an ihre grenzen da die abfahrten viel zu kurz sind...

aber jedem das seine möchte dir deine mono nicht madig machen. schön sind die hope da gibts nix!


----------



## lexle (18. Oktober 2006)

soundman schrieb:


> es gibt leute die wohnen in gebieten wo es verdammt lange abfahrten gibt...da stellt sich dann raus ob eine bremse wirklich was taugt. die alte m4 ist z.b. die standfesteste hope die ich jeh hatte. mono m4 und ach ja die mono 6 hatte ich auch mal kurz haben absolut versagt.
> bist du deine mono m4 z.b. schon am gardasee oder in port du soleil gefahren? im heimischen bikepark kommt so schnell keine bremse an ihre grenzen da die abfahrten viel zu kurz sind...
> 
> aber jedem das seine möchte dir deine mono nicht madig machen. schön sind die hope da gibts nix!



Trotz 10 Jahre Hope muss ich Soundman rechtgeben .. Momentan fahre ich Mono Mini und Mono M4, hatte auch schon Mono M6 ti (225er Scheiben)

Meine Bremsen davor waren sport , Pro, C2, Enduro4, DH 4, M4 und Mini 

Das geilste ist wie gesagt Dh 04 mit Mono Mini Hebeln.

Mit Originalbelägen sind alle Mono's Fading-Versager... das kann man genauso sagen .. Die wo damit keine Probs haben sind normalerweise leichter als 90 Kilo oder fahren keine entsprechenden Abfahrten... (Obwohl bei uns heir schon die Wienberge reichen) 

Mit Kool stops ist es meiner meinung nach OK, obwohl die Monos mit den alten Serien nicht mithalten können.

ich hatte kurzzeitig mal eine Cool Disc.. das war deutlich besser, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Vented wirklich was bringt.

Ich denke Hope hat mit der brutalen Hitzeisolation (Mono 6Ti) ein "Problem" zu kurrieren versucht, dass ich nie Wirklich hatte (Druckpunktwandern) bei ner offenen Hope.. Das DOT bleibt jetzt Kühl, dafür werden die Beläge zu heiß...

Denke mal die V2 ist auch durch die Größere Bauform und die wieder größeren Beläge besser ..
test will tell.

Ja.. mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen tut sich Hope extrem schwer.. Aber wenn ich sehe welches tehater die Kumpels mit z.B. magura hatten(haben)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (18. Oktober 2006)

oder hayes bin mit meinen hfx nine absolut unzufrieden für dirt sin se jo noch akzeptabel aber beim street oder dannim bikepark versagen se fast ganz
nach einem tag biekpark kannste die teile eigentlcih wegschmeisen weild abremst nix mehr


----------



## StillPad (18. Oktober 2006)

Leute warum habt ihr das nicht eher geschrieben?
Ich bin ja mit der M6 auch nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Ich hoffe ja das die Moto sich hier besser macht.


----------



## Vaderchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Ok, ich wiege nur 82kg (und ich dachte immer das wäre viel. oO)


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2006)

also ich muss da auch mal was zu sagen

ich habe ne M4 205/185 am enduro. 
und ne mini 165/145 am cc bike.
die mini mit swiss stop ist zudem auch noch geräuschneutral aber die scheiben für die alpen zu klein.
die M4 ist in punkto dosierung wirklich sehr gut aber das fiepen mit den organischen belägen nervt.

wie man sich ne oro ans bike schrauben kann entzieht sich meinem gesunden menschenverstand. diese italienische schlampe quitscht das man sofort in trail versinken möchte.

die monos kämen mir nicht ans bike!!!! 
bin mit beiden super zufrieden und die leistung ist top.

eL


----------



## soundman (19. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> die M4 ist in punkto dosierung wirklich sehr gut aber das fiepen mit den organischen belägen nervt...



die alte m4 ist nicht besonders gut dosierbar, deshalb habe ich sie aufgegeben. Quietschen/schreien tut sie ja das stimmt...fand ich aber irgendwie geil.
keine meiner oro's quietscht...


----------



## eL (19. Oktober 2006)

das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen

aber das oro hebel nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr wieder in ihre ausgangsstellung zurückgehen.... das durfte ich selbst miterleben.

das quitschen ist eine frage der beläge. die swissstop an meiner mini quitschen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (22. Oktober 2006)

Servus,.....
hat denn jetzt schon jemand das gute Stück? Und kann mir einer nen Shop nennen der mir die günstig besorgen kann?

Cheers


----------



## StillPad (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo was erwartest du denn? War doch diese Woche erst Produktionsanfang und billig bekommste die nicht.

500-600 mit Vented Disc 
Shops wurden auch schon genannt


----------



## chorge (23. Oktober 2006)

soundman schrieb:


> es gibt leute die wohnen in gebieten wo es verdammt lange abfahrten gibt...da stellt sich dann raus ob eine bremse wirklich was taugt. die alte m4 ist z.b. die standfesteste hope die ich jeh hatte. mono m4 und ach ja die mono 6 hatte ich auch mal kurz haben absolut versagt.
> bist du deine mono m4 z.b. schon am gardasee oder in port du soleil gefahren? im heimischen bikepark kommt so schnell keine bremse an ihre grenzen da die abfahrten viel zu kurz sind...
> 
> aber jedem das seine möchte dir deine mono nicht madig machen. schön sind die hope da gibts nix!



Ähm, also ich wiege 90 Kg, fahre oft und viel am Gardasee, hänge viel auf den Bremsen - und habe mit der Mono4 KEINE Problem!! Im Gegenteil - meine alte M4 hat gelegentlich gefadet - was aber auch an den Gotic-Scheiben gelegen hat...


----------



## Osti (23. Oktober 2006)

also bei mir ist die M4 deutlich standfester als die Mono4 - beide mit Floating-Scheiben und frischem Dot....


----------



## abi1988 (23. Oktober 2006)

also ich bekomm meine bremse nächste woche weil die teiel werden erst am ersten november ausgeliefert also kann sie noch keiner ham
wenn er ncih zu nem tester kreis gehört


----------



## lexle (23. Oktober 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich wiege 90 Kg, fahre oft und viel am Gardasee, hänge viel auf den Bremsen - und habe mit der Mono4 KEINE Problem!! Im Gegenteil - meine alte M4 hat gelegentlich gefadet - was aber auch an den Gotic-Scheiben gelegen hat...



Mit den Gotic gebe ich dir recht..

Mit den M4 und normalen scieben hatte ich weder in wildbad noch in Todtnau Probleme, Mit der Mono M6 und der M4 jedoch schon, mit der M4 gehts bei uns in den Weinbergen runter ins neckartal  schon manchmal deutlich übers Fading.

der persönliche Bremsstil ist natürlich ausschlaggebend wie heiß die Bremse wird .. aber der hat sich bei mir über die Jahre nicht wirklich geändert.. und der zwischendurch vergleich mit der Dh4 letztes Jahr. hat mir gezeigt, das es nicht nur ne subjektive empfindung ist.

da ich die Miono M6 Ti mit und ohne cool disc gefahren bin kann isch scon sagen dass da ein deutlicher Unterscied war.. wenn das bei der Moto auch so ist.. dann wird die Super...


----------



## chorge (23. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir war es mit den normalen Scheiben auch VIEL besser, aber meine M4 hat an dem steilen Asphaltstück im 601 (wer's kennt) stark gefadet... Meine Mono4 bleibt tapfer, wird zwar laut und läßt etwas nach, aber bringt mich problemlos zum stehen...   Ansich würde ich ja der M4 auch mehr zutrauen, da sie ja deutlich mehr Material hat, aber meine Mono ist echt dermaßen gut, dass ich sie nicht mal gegen die neue FR-Bremse tauschen würde! (Naja, ausser es gibt sie doch noch irgendwann in schwarz  )


----------



## soundman (24. Oktober 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> ...an dem steilen Asphaltstück im 601 (wer's kennt) stark gefadet... Meine Mono4 bleibt tapfer...



...genau das Asphaltstück oder ists Beton schibt so dermaßen... eine guter test ob die bremse mit schneller hitze zurechtkommt. ein kollege hat da seine mono m6 so heiß gebremst das er auf dem rest vom 601 standig mit dem bremsgriff ins leere gegriffen hat.   

eine alte m4 sollte man aber da nicht niedermachen können. alte bremsflüssigkeit? luft? die alte m4 ist 10x standfester als die mono's!


----------



## StillPad (24. Oktober 2006)

Wäre sowas nicht im "Welche Hope Bremse ist die beste?" Thread besser aufgehoben? 

Noch immer 2 Wochen warten, das ist so ätzent


----------



## chorge (24. Oktober 2006)

soundman schrieb:


> ...genau das Asphaltstück oder ists Beton schibt so dermaßen... eine guter test ob die bremse mit schneller hitze zurechtkommt. ein kollege hat da seine mono m6 so heiß gebremst das er auf dem rest vom 601 standig mit dem bremsgriff ins leere gegriffen hat.
> 
> eine alte m4 sollte man aber da nicht niedermachen können. alte bremsflüssigkeit? luft? die alte m4 ist 10x standfester als die mono's!



Ähm, warscheinlich sollten wir echt den Thread wechseln...  
Meine M4 war in einwandfreiem Zustand - DOT wird bei mir 1x im Jahr gewechselt, Luft ist sicher keine in der Bremse gewesen. Der Druckpunkt war auch immer gut - aber eben übles Fading...
Kann es sein, dass die Bremse von deinem Kollegen Luft drin hatte? Hört sich meiner Meinung nach nämlich ganz so an! Wenn er nach dem Stück Folgeprobs hatte... Oder altes DOT -> hoher Wasseranteil, der verdampft -> Luft in der Bremse!!

Auf alle Fälle wird die neue Bremse bestimmt sehr geil, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! WARUM KEIN SCHWARZ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omi-Schreck (24. Oktober 2006)

Die schaut ja wieder mal geil aus! Besonders die hebel...  Was glaubt ihr, werden die hebel auch an meiner DH 4 funzen?


----------



## Spezialistz (25. Oktober 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> WARUM KEIN SCHWARZ?????


----------



## StillPad (26. Oktober 2006)

Leute ich brauche Entscheidungs Hilfe 
Hab gerade mein Rahmen in Ständer und bin die Totem am einbauen.

Noch ist meine M6 montiert, soll ich die weiter nehmen oder lieber auf die Erfahrungen von der Moto warten?

Hab eben festgestellt das die M6 Beläge genauso Große sind wie der die Grimeca Sys 12 die ich auch schleiffrei bekommen habe. 

Also M6 noch ne Chance geben oder Moto kaufen?

Hat einer schon die A2Z Beläge ausprobiert?


----------



## Hartie (26. Oktober 2006)

also ich würd auf erfahrungsberichte warten oder die direkt kaufen (wobei ich 2teres zu weihnachten mache) 

hat inzwischen mal jemand fotos von der farbe, in denen die rauskommen soll? - muss eine art stahlblau sein


----------



## StillPad (26. Oktober 2006)

Also mein Händler meinte die kommt in Alu Pur raus wie auf den Fotos zusehen ist.


----------



## abi1988 (26. Oktober 2006)

jo meiner auch alu polliert mit schwarzen deckeln


----------



## Spezialistz (27. Oktober 2006)

nicht, dass die bremse dann nach ner zeit so aussieht, wie die polierten marzocchi kronen..


----------



## lexle (27. Oktober 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> jo meiner auch alu polliert mit schwarzen deckeln



das ist Alu silber eloxiert und nicht Poliert.. daher wird das auch keine Probs geben...

Die alten waren ja auch silber eloxiert und daa gabs nie Pros


----------



## lexle (27. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Leute ich brauche Entscheidungs Hilfe
> Hab gerade mein Rahmen in Ständer und bin die Totem am einbauen.
> 
> Noch ist meine M6 montiert, soll ich die weiter nehmen oder lieber auf die Erfahrungen von der Moto warten?
> ...



Stell ma Bilder mit Totem ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß ja noch immer nicht welche Bremse ich nehmen soll  
Willste etwa ein halbfertiges Rad sehen? 

Die Totem scheint übrigens wie für den Rahmen gemacht worden zu sein


----------



## abi1988 (28. Oktober 2006)

was haste den für nen rahmen???
weil in mein morewood shova lt passt se auch wie angegossen


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2006)

Elan Able Four


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Oktober 2006)

Also ich würde die M6 nehmen! Die schaut echt Punkrock aus und geht auch gut! Nur weil die Moto neu ist? In einigen Monaten ist der Hype verflogen!
Also, das sagte schon Cowan " Don't believe the hype"


----------



## StillPad (28. Oktober 2006)

Hab vorhin die M6 wieder angebaut und schleif, schleif ... 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch ziemlich viel Kleinkram machen, wenns dann mal nicht regnet werd ich ein Foto machen.


----------



## StillPad (1. November 2006)

So hat inzwische schon wer die Bremse geliefert bekommen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (1. November 2006)

wird erst ab heute ausgeliefert und heute ist feiertag also wird sie wohl ncoh keiner haben und mein händler hat gemeint es kann gut mitte nächster woche werden


----------



## StillPad (1. November 2006)

Heute Feiertag? Schön wärs


----------



## abi1988 (1. November 2006)

also bei mir hier in Bw isn feiertag


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. November 2006)

Bei uns in Österreich auch!


----------



## Hartie (1. November 2006)

bei mir war gestern feiertag... 
boack to topic

wenn einer die bremse hat, bitte bilder machen bzw. schreiben, was die nun für ne farbe hat


----------



## SpeedyR (9. November 2006)

Finale '07 Moto :













Preise:Moto mit Standart Floating Disc 230-240 Euro das Stück ,Moto Vented Floating ca 290-300 Euro das Stück.

Ab heute verfügbar,und sofort lieferbar...  

                                   Gruss Rafael


----------



## Osti (9. November 2006)

holla, jetzt habe ich nen feuchtes höschen......


----------



## abi1988 (9. November 2006)

täusch ich mich oder sind das zwei verschiedene bremssättel auf den bildern???


----------



## Vaderchen (9. November 2006)

Ist nur eine andere Perspektive. Die Sättel sind gleich.


----------



## Osti (9. November 2006)

nee, nen paar Details sind schon anders, z.B. die Haifisch-Flosse (bei einem ist ne Einfräsung und beim anderen nicht). Der Sicherungssplint ist auch anders..... sind aber nur Details....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (9. November 2006)

ne ich glaub nich gug mal die "haifischflosse" an da habcih des gefühl die is beim oberen etwas kleiner wie beim unteren


----------



## StillPad (9. November 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> ne ich glaub nich gug mal die "haifischflosse" an da habcih des gefühl die is beim oberen etwas kleiner wie beim unteren



Also das Gefühl habe ich auch 

Sind die oberen auch Vented Disc? 
Ich stehe ja auf die Gothics


----------



## User129 (9. November 2006)

Der Bremshebel ist auch anders ein bissel kürzer als der unten und ein paar Vertiefungen sind auch anders.
Vor allem fehlt oben das rote einstell Rädchen


----------



## SpeedyR (9. November 2006)

Die erste ist eine Mono Mini 2007,also mit dem überarbeiteten Mono Hebel.Einstellung wie gehabt nur in der Griffweite

Nur die Moto Hebel lassen sich im Druckpunkt verstellen,wie auf dem 2ten Bild der Moto V2 mit der Vented Disc

>Bei Chainreactioncycles ist bereits eine komplette Auflistung der neuen Monos und Motos -leider funzt der Shop grad nich...womöglich grad überlastet wegn der V2 *fg*...


----------



## abi1988 (9. November 2006)

jo ok also das erklärt die unterschiede!
dachte schon die unterscheidne sich aun coh bei vented disc version un ncih vented disc version


----------



## StillPad (9. November 2006)

Hat denn hier noch immer keiner die Moto? 

man man man Hope kommt auch nicht hinterher


----------



## NitrousRacer (9. November 2006)

auf
http://www.hopegermany.com/
steht

_JETZT LIEFERBAR !!

LaufradsÃ¤tze

Die Naben werden in Zusammenhang mit unseren neuen LaufrÃ¤der vorgestellt. Die populÃ¤ren Pro 2 Naben (nur schwarz) werden in DT Felgen von Hand mit DT Swiss Competition Speichen eingespeicht. 
Mit den LaufrÃ¤der werden FelgenbÃ¤nder, zusÃ¤tzliche Speichen, Nippel und Aufkleber geliefert. Die VR LaufrÃ¤der sind fÃ¼r Schnellspanner oder 20mm lieferbar. HR nur Schnellspanner.
VK Preis ca â¬ 480. 

ENDE OKTOBER LIEFERBAR !!

MOTO V2 Bremse

Die Zange enthÃ¤lt zwei Kolben (Durchmesser 25mm-5mm grÃ¶Ãer als die Mono Mini) und wird nur als Post Mount Zange mit Adapter geliefert.

Der Hebel hat einen verstellbaren Druckpunkt (BPC)- Bite Point Control. Verschiedene ScheibenausfÃ¼hrungen werden lieferbar-unter denen die innenbelÃ¼ftete Scheibe. Die BremsflÃ¤chen dieser patentierten Scheibe bleiben 15% kÃ¼hler als die schwimmende Scheibe. ScheibengrÃ¶sse ausschliesslich 203mm.

Der Preis liegt zwischen der Mono M4 und der Mono M6..........._


*...entweder Kifft der Hope Heini den ganzen Tag oder der macht den Deutschland-Vertieb auf 630 Euro Basis oder so...des kann doch nicht sein das der seine Hompage nicht aktualisiert?!*


----------



## SpeedyR (10. November 2006)

Falls jemand die Moto's und co.  sucht....

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com 
Ganz normal innerhalb 24std lieferbar


----------



## StillPad (10. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Falls jemand die Moto's und co.  sucht....
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com
> Ganz normal innerhalb 24std lieferbar



Haben die Preis schon 19% Mhwst oder warum sind die so teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (10. November 2006)

also so eine 203er gothic-floating kommt mir in meine 6ti! auf jeden fall!


----------



## SpeedyR (10. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haben die Preis schon 19% Mhwst oder warum sind die so teuer



Hä??????  

Was erwartest du von den Preisen?Die Moto V2 kostet genau das was sie kosten sollte,-preislich zwischen der M4 und M6!Ich finde die Preise sind mehr als angemessen.
>Ausserdem -zeige mir mal nen Shop in D der sie DEUTLICH billiger anbietet!!??
CRC bleibt nach wie vor ,einer der günstigsten Shops,speziell für Hope 

                                                Gruss Rafa


----------



## lexle (10. November 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Ist nur eine andere Perspektive. Die Sättel sind gleich.



Nein..

sind se nicht

Mini Und Moto haben Gar nichts miteinader zu tun, weder Größ, sättel noch Hebel.


----------



## StillPad (10. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hä??????
> 
> Was erwartest du von den Preisen?Die Moto V2 kostet genau das was sie kosten sollte,-preislich zwischen der M4 und M6!Ich finde die Preise sind mehr als angemessen.
> >Ausserdem -zeige mir mal nen Shop in D der sie DEUTLICH billiger anbietet!!??
> ...



Die V2 wird groß geworben mit den Vented Disc, kosten dann aber wesendlich mehr als eine M6!
Übrigens gocycle.de ist billiger


----------



## lexle (10. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die V2 wird groß geworben mit den Vented Disc, kosten dann aber wesendlich mehr als eine M6!
> Übrigens gocycle.de ist billiger


Yep.. Aber ne M6 als Cooldisc kostet 350 beim Sticha..

Die disc iss nu einfach mal aufwendig und Patentiert.. und da ich hinten Ne Rohloff fahre (Also nur voren en Vented Fahren kann) werde ich uch dann berichten wie der Fading unterschied ist...


----------



## SpeedyR (10. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die V2 wird groß geworben mit den Vented Disc, kosten dann aber wesendlich mehr als eine M6!
> Übrigens gocycle.de ist billiger



Moment mal.Die Vented Disc war von Anfang an nur eine Option der Moto V2,welche SERIENMÄSSIG über die normalen Floating Disc verfügt.

Ps:Was kostet eine V2 bei Gocycle?Ich denke allgemein werden sich die Händler bei den Bremsen nicht viel schenken können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (11. November 2006)

Das sind dann nun die ausgelieferten..

http://singletrackworld.com/

Au weia.. hoffentlicht passt da der Rohloff drehgriff


----------



## NitrousRacer (11. November 2006)

Hat jetzt schon jemand die Moto am Bike?


----------



## lexle (12. November 2006)

NitrousRacer schrieb:


> Hat jetzt schon jemand die Moto am Bike?



wenn der Robin (Hope) nicht nur labern würde und bei dem Produktwechsel nicht in Urlaub gefahren wäre, dann hätte ich die schon, war anscheined einer der ersten Besteller aus D. Aber nun sind mal wieder erst die Engländer und Amis dran..

Bin mal gespannt, bezahlt ist se schon, aber ohne Lyrik kann ich se eh nicht fahren


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2006)

auweia, das wäre etwas für 07


----------



## ransom (12. November 2006)

hallo zusamen ich bin neu hir
ich möchte an mein ransom ltd eine moto v2 ranmachen
was mein ihr dazu


----------



## NitrousRacer (12. November 2006)

mach doch!


----------



## abi1988 (12. November 2006)

^^ genau
ich in auch mal gespantn wie lang meine noch dauert hab se auch schon vor 6 wochen bestellt und soll anscheinend auf dem weg sein von england nach deutschland


----------



## ransom (12. November 2006)

mei händler hat gesagt in 2 wochen bekomt er  sie


----------



## ransom (12. November 2006)

bin legasteniker sory


----------



## NitrousRacer (12. November 2006)

ransom schrieb:


> bin legasteniker sory




""klugscheiss mode on"" 

man merkts "legasteniker" schreibt man so:Legastheniker
und "sorry" mit zwei r  
aber immerhin hast du "bin" richtig geschrieben 

""klugscheiss mode off""


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ransom (12. November 2006)

dancke
habt ihr das auch schon gehört das hope intärne probleme hat


----------



## NitrousRacer (12. November 2006)

Ne aber wo hast du das denn gehört und meinst du den deutschen Vertrieb oder Hope in GB.


----------



## ransom (12. November 2006)

in gb hofentlich hat das keine auswirkungen auf die produkte


----------



## NitrousRacer (12. November 2006)

wo hast du das mit den internen Problemen gehört oder gelesen?


----------



## ransom (12. November 2006)

ich hoffe das es nur ein gerücht ist wen ich mir den die v2 zulege möchte ich keine probleme mit verschleis teile  zuliferung bekomen den das heitech teil kostet richtig geld qalität ist super


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Falls jemand die Moto's und co.  sucht....
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com
> Ganz normal innerhalb 24std lieferbar



Nein ist sie nicht. Ich bin Händler und bekomme die ersten auch frühstens in zwei Wochen geliefert!


----------



## Orakel (13. November 2006)

an  Erfahrungsberichten bin ich Intressiert, wer sie fährt und berichten kann, her damit.


----------



## SpeedyR (13. November 2006)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht. Ich bin Händler und bekomme die ersten auch frühstens in zwei Wochen geliefert!



Komisch...

Einmal V2 Front

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=15613


Einmal V2 Back

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=15614


Chainreactioncycles war und ist nunma einer der Shops den Hope seeehr "bevorzugt" beliefert...war damals bei den Monos,und PRO II  Naben auch so...

                                       Gruss Rafa


----------



## dooley242 (13. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Komisch...
> 
> Einmal V2 Front
> 
> ...



Steht sogar schon ein kurzer Bericht zu drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (13. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Komisch...
> 
> Einmal V2 Front
> 
> ...




Gut kann sein, dass die schon einmal vorab beliefert worden sind...


----------



## StillPad (13. November 2006)

dooley242 schrieb:


> Steht sogar schon ein kurzer Bericht zu drin.



Wo denn?


----------



## BlueCloud (13. November 2006)

und jetzt wissen wir immer noch nicht was es angeblich für probleme gibt,da diese eine frage immer ignoriert wurde^^


----------



## ransom (14. November 2006)

die fierma sol anscheinend verkauft werden  und das möchten scheinbar nich ale es wirt wider nur um die kolle gehen ales was super leuf  mus man umstruktriren es ist imer das gleich spill.... ich hoffe das es nich so weit komt sonst haben wir hoper ein riessen problem


----------



## BlueCloud (14. November 2006)

oh neinnnnnnnnnnnnnn...jetzt wo ich sie so toll finde...aber noch gibt es nichts offizielles


----------



## SpeedyR (14. November 2006)

ransom schrieb:


> die fierma sol anscheinend verkauft werden  und das möchten scheinbar nich ale es wirt wider nur um die kolle gehen ales was super leuf  mus man umstruktriren es ist imer das gleich spill.... ich hoffe das es nich so weit komt sonst haben wir hoper ein riessen problem



Woher hast du diese Informationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ransom (14. November 2006)

kene leute die konakt zu hope haben aber das mus noch nichts heisen es wirt fill herum erzält mal schauen ob meine v2  auch wigesagt eintrivt


----------



## dooley242 (14. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wo denn?



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Reviews.aspx?ModelID=15613

Auch wenn er nicht sonderlich positiv ist.


----------



## ransom (14. November 2006)

was wirt scho dran sein hautsache mein innenbelüfteten 203 scheiben sind scho  da  den rest solte ich in einer woch dran mächen könen...


----------



## StillPad (14. November 2006)

Ich hoffe nur der hat eine schlechte Bremse erwischt 
Hab meine auch grad bestellt, wenn die auch son reinfall wird wars da für mich mit Hope für immer!


----------



## SpeedyR (14. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur der hat eine schlechte Bremse erwischt
> Hab meine auch grad bestellt, wenn die auch son reinfall wird wars da für mich mit Hope für immer!



Warum schlechte Bremse?Der Typ schreibt doch recht deutlich dass er sie erst 4 Stunden lang benutzt hat.Das ist nichmal einfahren  .So funktioniert nichmal ne Mono richtig.Ich hoffe Hope hat diesmal bei den Belägen auf die richtige Mischung gesetzt...

                                                                      Gruss Rafael


----------



## lexle (15. November 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Warum schlechte Bremse?Der Typ schreibt doch recht deutlich dass er sie erst 4 Stunden lang benutzt hat.Das ist nichmal einfahren  .So funktioniert nichmal ne Mono richtig.Ich hoffe Hope hat diesmal bei den Belägen auf die richtige Mischung gesetzt...
> 
> Gruss Rafael



das hoffe ich auch.. meine V2 geht wohl heute bei Hope raus, hab die gestern noch gestoppt, weill ich noch paar sachen dazugeordert habe.

Ich habe vor 2 oder 3 wochen noch ne shwarze Mono M4 bekommen, die hatte schwarze Sintermetallbeläge (Hatte scon viele untersciedliche Beläge in dnen Monos, aber die noch nie) die haben sehr gut gezugen, aber es bilden sich "Metallpickel" auf der Scheibe (heißt es reiht metallstückcne raus, die dann wie Bickel auf der Oberfläche sitzen.

Die V2 hat aber andere beläge drin.

Seit den Monos gebe ich aber nichts mehr auf Hope Beläge, denke bis im frühjahr sind dann auch koolstop und Konsorten lieferbar..

Und den Bericht auf CRC kannste vergessen, jede uneingefahrene Hope hat nen "spongy lever feel" und null bremswirkung.

Hope sollte mal als Option "eingefahrene Scheiben" anbieten


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. November 2006)

dooley242 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Reviews.aspx?ModelID=15613
> 
> Auch wenn er nicht sonderlich positiv ist.



An dieser einen "Bewertung" wird jetzt also fest gemacht ob die Bremse gut ist oder nicht?


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2006)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> An dieser einen "Bewertung" wird jetzt also fest gemacht ob die Bremse gut ist oder nicht?



Genau!  hast übrigens von mir Mail


----------



## dooley242 (15. November 2006)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> An dieser einen "Bewertung" wird jetzt also fest gemacht ob die Bremse gut ist oder nicht?



Von mir mit Sicherheit nicht, deswegen  . 
Falls das jemand falsch verstanden hat, sorry.


----------



## lexle (15. November 2006)

Sodele.. Meien V2 ist gerade von Hope rausgeschikt worden. Denke mal mit etwas Glück Anfang nächster Woche bei mir. Die Lyrik iss wohl auch repariert.. dann kann nächste Woche endlich losgehen 

Schau mr mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (20. November 2006)

Wenn man schonmal beim Thema Hopebremsen ist. Wie lang ist eurer Erfahrung (!) nach die Einfahrzeit der Beläge und Scheibe?


----------



## Orakel (20. November 2006)

von mir auch ne frage zur V2, gibts die in verschiedenen Eloxalfarben zuordern?


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. November 2006)

Orakel schrieb:


> von mir auch ne frage zur V2, gibts die in verschiedenen Eloxalfarben zuordern?



Soviel ich weiß nur in Schwarz erhältlich. Auf der Messe war ein Ausstellungstück o.ä.
Der Spider der Scheibe ist aber in versch. Farben erhältlich.


----------



## abi1988 (20. November 2006)

schwarz????? die v2 is doch silber mit schwarzen deckeln oder???
ach un meine liegen beim eim händler gehen morgen anmich raus juhu


----------



## Hartie (20. November 2006)

jeder erzählt was anderes, laut hope homepage wird die stahlblau
der spider wird denke ich schwarz und in anderen farben erhältlich sein


----------



## Hellspawn (20. November 2006)

imho sind momentan die neuen Hopebremsen alle erstmal nur in silberschwarz zu bekommen. Farbig wird's vielleicht irgendwann mal


----------



## StillPad (20. November 2006)

Hartie schrieb:


> jeder erzählt was anderes, laut hope homepage wird die stahlblau
> der spider wird denke ich schwarz und in anderen farben erhältlich sein



Wo hasten das gelesen?
Ich hab das nirgend gesehn, alle Händler sagten mir das sie in Silber kommt wie auf den Fotos! Dazu schwarzer Kolbendeckel.

In Dezember sollen dann Farbige Deckel für den Bremsgriffe kommen und den Kolbendeckel.

Die Farbe der Spider kann man wählen.


----------



## lexle (21. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wo hasten das gelesen?
> Ich hab das nirgend gesehn, alle Händler sagten mir das sie in Silber kommt wie auf den Fotos! Dazu schwarzer Kolbendeckel.
> 
> In Dezember sollen dann Farbige Deckel für den Bremsgriffe kommen und den Kolbendeckel.
> ...



Genau.

Die Bremse ist Silber und nix anderes.. der Text auf der Hope Homepage iss alt..

Bei Singletrackword.com könnt ihr die ausgeleiferten sehen.. meien kommt die Woche hoffentlich noch.. iss auf dem Weg...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## lexle (22. November 2006)

So.. Meien V2 ist Heute bei meinem Händler angekommen und wird somit wohl Freitag, spätestens Samstag am Bike sein.. Leider die Lyrik wohl nicht

Na ja...

Schau mr mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (22. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> So.. Meien V2 ist Heute bei meinem Händler angekommen und wird somit wohl Freitag, spätestens Samstag am Bike sein.. Leider die Lyrik wohl nicht
> 
> Na ja...
> 
> Schau mr mal



mach hin  

wir wollen Input


----------



## StillPad (22. November 2006)

Damals hieß es noch sie kommt anfang Nov. jetzt ist schon Ende und noch immer hat sie keiner am Bike.

Hope ist bald genauso verhasst wie Sony


----------



## lexle (23. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Damals hieß es noch sie kommt anfang Nov. jetzt ist schon Ende und noch immer hat sie keiner am Bike.
> 
> Hope ist bald genauso verhasst wie Sony



Meine iss heute oder morgen am Bike (Zumindest hinten) Aber meine Beschissene lyrik ist immr noch zur Reparatur (3 WOCHEN!! und das bei nem 0 km Defekt Serienfehler)... da ich keine IS Adapter für dei V2 habe  kann ich se au net eben zum Testen amn die revelation schrauben 

heißt also warten


----------



## Hoschiii (23. November 2006)

mal 3 Fotos die ich heute bei meinem Händler geamcht hab. Sorry für die schlechte Quali ->Handycam


----------



## lexle (23. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Meine iss heute oder morgen am Bike (Zumindest hinten) Aber meine Beschissene lyrik ist immr noch zur Reparatur (3 WOCHEN!! und das bei nem 0 km Defekt Serienfehler)... da ich keine IS Adapter für dei V2 habe  kann ich se au net eben zum Testen amn die revelation schrauben
> 
> heißt also warten



Ich dreh gleich am Rad.. händler hat mir den Post code gegeben, damit ich schauen kann wann se kommt.. UND.. ja.. er kuckt reicn.. Code ist nicht im Tracking vorhanden.. wenn die das Teil eingesackt haben dann iss Polen offen!

Hab ich wieder ein Glück!


----------



## lexle (23. November 2006)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> mal 3 Fotos die ich heute bei meinem Händler geamcht hab. Sorry für die schlechte Quali ->Handycam



wie wars denn mit Rundlauf der Scheiben? konnteste das checken? iss er schon ne Runde gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (23. November 2006)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man schonmal beim Thema Hopebremsen ist. Wie lang ist eurer Erfahrung (!) nach die Einfahrzeit der Beläge und Scheibe?



Würde mich auch interessieren, da meine echt besch.... bremsen und höllisch quitschen. Bin kurz davor mir andere Beläge zu hollen!


----------



## lexle (23. November 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, da meine echt besch.... bremsen und höllisch quitschen. Bin kurz davor mir andere Beläge zu hollen!




mindestens 10-20 Touren oder 3-4 Tage Todtnau.


----------



## Hoschiii (23. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> wie wars denn mit Rundlauf der Scheiben? konnteste das checken? iss er schon ne Runde gefahren?



konnte ich leider nicht checken. der war grad dabei die bremse zu montieren.


----------



## Hartie (23. November 2006)

naja, wohl doch silber.. whatever, kommt auf jeden dran...


----------



## lexle (23. November 2006)

Hartie schrieb:


> naja, wohl doch silber.. whatever, kommt auf jeden dran...




????
War doch klar mit silber zumindest seit Der Eurobike


----------



## StillPad (23. November 2006)

Sagt mal hat das Ding spezial Floating Discs?
Die Bremsfläche sieht voll riesig aus, wie soll das Teil mit einer normalen Floating Disc mithalten können?


----------



## lexle (23. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat das Ding spezial Floating Discs?
> Die Bremsfläche sieht voll riesig aus, wie soll das Teil mit einer normalen Floating Disc mithalten können?



Die Pads sind auch viel Größer.. ich musste hinten ne Non Floating Ordern, weil ich ROhloff Fahre.. dafür habe ich extra das V2 Scheiben Desing bekommn, weil Hope Miente normal efür m4 und M6 siene zu schmal...


----------



## Hartie (23. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> ????
> War doch klar mit silber zumindest seit Der Eurobike



jaja ihr seit die schlausten...
sry fürs flamen aber das musste raus, weil auf der seite nun mal behauptet wurde, dass die dtahlblau wird und ich auch schon bilder davon gesehnen hatte in angesprochener farbe


----------



## lexle (24. November 2006)

Hartie schrieb:


> jaja ihr seit die schlausten...
> sry fürs flamen aber das musste raus, weil auf der seite nun mal behauptet wurde, dass die dtahlblau wird und ich auch schon bilder davon gesehnen hatte in angesprochener farbe


Klar.. aber wennman auf der Eurobike das Original sieht, mit dem Chef spricht und sich den gedruckten Katalog ansieht dann wieß man ws stimmt und nicht und brauch net spekulieren. Das einzige was auf der Eurobike noch nicht fix war, war der Name, damls hieß sie non MOto FR..


----------



## Hartie (24. November 2006)

das du mitm chef gesprochen hast und nen gedruckten katalog hattest, konnt ich nicht wissen ich hab mich halt nur an der seite orientiert da stand eben was von stahlblau... was auch richtig geil aussieht hab zwar nur 1 bild gefunden aber gefiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (24. November 2006)

Sodele.. se iss da!!!

in Ermangelung der Lyrik hab ich die V2 erstmal ans Liteville geklatscht.

Richtig einfahren kann ich sie leider erst Sonntag..

Folgende Sachen sind sehr Positiv aufgefallen:
+ Montage super gut
+ Abstand Belag -Scheibe auch endlich mal Gut
+ Rundlauf Vented seitlich wirklich super
+ Fühlt sich jetzt schon gut an

Jedoch hat die Scheibe einen gewissen Höhenschlag.. iss ja aber net tragisch

Jedoch was man ganz klar wissen muss bei der V2 :

PRÜFT vorher eure Lenkerbreite!!!!

Am Enduro hab ich Rohloff, mit abgesägtem Syntace Griff. Trotz 700 mm breitem Vector DH bin ich mit dem Moto Bremsgriff auf Anschlag zur Biegung. Erst so liegt der Griff dann richtig.

Am Liteville mit 630 mm ist dieser definitiv zu schmal.. die Trigger stehen dann gerade noch richtig zum Race Face Lock on Griff, der Hebel könnte aber hier noch nen guten cm, eher 2 weiter innen sitzen um optimal in der Hand zu liegen

Wie kritisch dass erst mit 31,8 mm DH Lenkern wird, bei denen es erst später in Griffdicke mündet kann ich nicht sagen..
Mit dem Vector am Enduro geht es bei mir gerade noch.. (Wie gesagt 700mm breite) am Liteville könnte ich so nicht auf dauer fahren..

Gewichte: vented Disc 291 Gramm ohne Schräubchen (Zum vergleich: M6 225 Mm Floating 261 gramm) die Hintere Rohloff Non Floating hat aber au schon 230 gramm !

Bremse 417 gramm (Hinter, mit PM Adapter und allen Schrauben)

Gibt also ma satte 708 Gramm!!!!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## StillPad (24. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> + Abstand Belag -Scheibe auch endlich mal Gut



Bitte erklären! In vergleich zu was? Wie groß ist der Abstand?


----------



## lexle (24. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Bitte erklären! In vergleich zu was? Wie groß ist der Abstand?



Bei der Vorderen (Die hintere hängt ja nur halblebeig am Enduro) ist es Augenmaß gut 70-100% mehr Spaltmaß als bei allen bisherigen Hope (Sport-Mono M6)


----------



## NitrousRacer (24. November 2006)

Wie kann ich mir das mit der Positionierung der Bremse am Lenker vorstellen?
Is der Bremshebel so lang das du mit der Bremshebel nicht genug nach innen kommst? Wenn Ja. Welche Bremse (n) hattest du bis jetzt am Rad?

MfG Tobi


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

NitrousRacer schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir das mit der Positionierung der Bremse am Lenker vorstellen?
> Is der Bremshebel so lang das du mit der Bremshebel nicht genug nach innen kommst? Wenn Ja. Welche Bremse (n) hattest du bis jetzt am Rad?
> 
> MfG Tobi




genau.. die V2 ist so hgemacht, dass du die Shifter zqichen lenkergriff und Bremsgriffschelle reinmachts.. Einerseits super, weil dann derBermsgriff net woie bisher manchmal im weg iss.. aber die Klemmlänge für diene Armaturen insgesamt am Lenker muss nun SEEEHR Lang sein.. und wie gesagt ein 700er Syntace vector Dh is ma nu wirklich net schmal 

Bremsen bisher : Alle Hope: Sport, Pro, c2 mini, enduro4, m4, Dh4, Mono Mini,M4,M6Ti. dann noch Cleg, Formula Oro, Marta, Hayes (alle kurzzeitig am bike)
Ist also komplett anders.. Ich mach ma 2 Bilder


----------



## StillPad (25. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Bei der Vorderen (Die hintere hängt ja nur halblebeig am Enduro) ist es Augenmaß gut 70-100% mehr Spaltmaß als bei allen bisherigen Hope (Sport-Mono M6)



Juhu! Das ist schon das was mich bei der M6 angekotzt hat.
Hab mich echt gefragt ob das normal ist.
Die Beläge fahren nur minimal auseinander.

So langsam glaub ich die Moto zu bestellen war ne gute Wahl 



> Ist also komplett anders.. Ich mach ma 2 Bilder


Na los ich warte 

Habe eigendlich vor Griff, Bremse, Shifter zu montieren so wie es halt bei Shimano gedacht ist.


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

Sodele..

Bilder Gemacht.. das erste ist am Liteville. Mit Trigger.. 20 cm Klemmbrite am lenker reichen nicht richtig.

Die andern sind am Enduro.. wie ihr shet sind wir da bei 21,5 cm und da klemmt der scon wieder wo der Lenker dicker wird...

Wenn ihr also unter 22cm habt müsst ir ntweder sehr schmale Lenkergriffe haben oder s wird net wirklich ergonimisch passen...


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

Der Pop loc stört .. iss klar.. ohne den kommen sich Trigger und Bremse natürlich net ins Gehege.. jedoch ändert das am Liteville nichts daran, dass der Bremshebel 1-2 cm zu weit außen sitzt für 1 und 2 Fingerbremsen..

Shimano Hebel sind so wie die alten Hope vom Klemmen


----------



## StillPad (25. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Shimano Hebel sind so wie die alten Hope vom Klemmen



Das glaub ich nach dein Fotos aber nicht mehr.

Wie assi sind den die Bremsgriffe?!

Wenn ich die montiere nach Methode Griffe, Bremse, Shifter, kann ich den Hebel mit 4 Fingern ohne probleme drÃ¼cken.

Hab schon Probleme bei dein normalen Hope Griffen.

â¬dit:
Hab mal Foto gemacht, sieht nicht gut aus das das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nach dein Fotos aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie assi sind den die Bremsgriffe?!
> 
> ...



Yep.. genau das meinte Ich 

meß einfach mal wie weit es bei dir jetzt vom Lenkernde bis zur Innekante(die zum Vorbau) deiner Shifter iss und wie weit du noch richtung Vorbau könntest.. (Achtung wird ja irgendwann dicker) So wie jetzt geht es nicht mehr.. di eShifter müssen nach innen, so ist der Bremsgriff der Moto designt..

Ich denke iss schon recht über Limit wi die das usaglegt.. vor allem mit Schraubgriffen ist ma gleich mal 1-2 cm weiter innen...


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

ich schau mal kurz.. auf der anderen seite hänt ja der Hope mono M4 hebel..mein papa hat an seinem Eu XT Shifter dran und ne Mono Mini.. d akann ich ma den Hebel hinpeilen


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

Oh weh.. ich hab grad mal nen Xt Rapidfire mit Ganganzeige rangehängt..

Würde bei mir auch bei 700 mm Lenker nicht gehen. Die Ganganzeige muss in voller Breite zwischen Griff und Bremsgriff.. 

Du kannst das Teil auf keinen Fall so montieren wie jetzt bei dir bisher. Dann kämste nämlich nur noch mit Fingerverlängerung  ran.. 

Will dir keine Angst machen .. aber entweder Ganganzeige weg.. oder Trigger.. Oder Rohloff.. 

Mono M4 auf der anderen seite ist optimal für mich nach innengeschraubt da ist der Abstand lenkerende Zu Bremsgriffschelle Innenseite 17,8 cm. Der Moto auf der anderen Seite steht mir da immer noch zu weit außen vom Bremssgriff her..

Also 630er Syntacelenker kann man auf jeden Fall vergessen.

Gut am Enduro passt es ja noch mit knapper Not.. da kommt se ja ran 

Aber ist schon hart.. ich denke gerade in der 31,8 Fraktion gibt es viele Lenker, die noch weniger Klemmbreite haben...

Gut Hope wird sagen: Intended User FR und DH...


----------



## Hartie (25. November 2006)

sag mal, irgendwie wirkt der hebel übels weit weg vom griff, kommt mir das nur so vor oder is der echt so weit weg? kann man da überhaupt bremsen? weil ich hab mir meinen hayes hebel ganz nah ran gedreht
na hoffendlich passt das bei mir mit meinem deore rapidfire und dem hussefelt lenker...
ansonsten wird eben die ganganzeige weggesägt - ich will die bremse auf jeden fall haben


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

Iss grundeinstellung.. aber nicht weiter weg als der Mono M4 auf der andren Siete.. kannst aber so weit hindrehen wie de willst.. wie bisher auch 

Angenehm ist der neue Hebel auch..


----------



## StillPad (25. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Will dir keine Angst machen .. aber entweder Ganganzeige weg.. oder Trigger.. Oder Rohloff..



Ganganzeige geht nicht weg, säg doch mein Shifter nicht kaputt. 
Trigger kommt mir auch nicht ans Bike, schwulste Schalttung was gibt.

Kommst falsch auf und schon sind Gänge verstellt.

Son Rohloff mist kommt mir auch nicht ans Bike, viel zuviel Gewicht!
Was meinste warum ich die Nexus 8 verkaufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ganganzeige geht nicht weg, säg doch mein Shifter nicht kaputt.
> Trigger kommt mir auch nicht ans Bike, schwulste Schalttung was gibt.
> 
> Kommst falsch auf und schon sind Gänge verstellt.
> ...



Rohloff wiegt 743 Gramm mehr als XT.. Gesciete Reifen und Schlauchwahl und passt scho 

Ha 2 Rolfis und 1 Mal kettenschaltung


----------



## StillPad (25. November 2006)

Ich gebe doch keine 1000 für so ne dumme Schaltung aus?!
Hab dadurch auch noch 1kg mehr gewicht, nein danke.

Sag mal will Hope ein verarschen mit den Bremsgriffen?

Ich sehe bei deinen gar keine Gnubbel drin für die Finger?


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

Ne Gnubbel iss nicht.. fand ich au schade...

Rohlossff ist ansichtssache..

Null wartung.. immer der rsichtige gang, keine Chainsucks..

Und es wird 2008 wahrscheinlich ne leichtere Version geben..

Mein HT wiegt 11,3 mit Rolfi.. das geht aber wie Metzgers Lumpi


----------



## StillPad (25. November 2006)

Naja ich werde jetzt wohl die Bestellung stonieren.
Bringt mir ja nicht die Bremse wenn ich sie nicht montieren kann.

Kostet mich zwar Strafe aber was soll ich machen?!
Neue Schaltung kaufen wo die gerade neu ist sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## lexle (25. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja ich werde jetzt wohl die Bestellung stonieren.
> Bringt mir ja nicht die Bremse wenn ich sie nicht montieren kann.
> 
> Kostet mich zwar Strafe aber was soll ich machen?!
> Neue Schaltung kaufen wo die gerade neu ist sehe ich nicht ein.



Wart erstmal .. ich fahr morgen mal nne Runde.. ich dneke die iss ihr geld wert..

Wenn du Zwei XT Shifter OHNE Ganganzeige Brauchst.. kannste von mir für nen Appel und ein ei (Porto+Obolus) haben.. liegen bei mir ewig ungenutzt rum ... Funktion einwandfrei.. optisch wie neu.. 

Mess mal wie lange an dienem Lenker du die Bremse klemmen kannst von außen nach innen... denke 20 Cm werden es auch sein oder?

Dann opsst das


----------



## eL (26. November 2006)

na los.... stornier schon!!!!


----------



## StillPad (26. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> na los.... stornier schon!!!!



Damit du deine schneller bekommst oder was


----------



## lexle (26. November 2006)

Sodele.. erster Fahrbericht.

Die Stercke ging so serpentinen Runter . da haben bei mir bishr selbst eingebermste bremsen gekocht.

Hebelgefühl: Von Anfang an Super !
Fading: NULL, NULL
Bremskraft: Uneingefahren hatte ich keine besser bremsende Bremse bisher
Rundlauf: 1a
Schleifen, Klingeln: Null, Null
Verfärbung der Scheibe: Null, Null
Hitze ander Scheibe oder Sattel: reicht nicht mal für Thermalbad

Höllen Progressiv!

wenn die so weiter schärfer wird wie alle bisherigen Bremsen, dann ist das der Hammer.

Die Mono M6 hätte momentan selbst mit 225er Scheibe und Koolstop Problem zum Mithalten.

wennjetzt keine Böse Überreascung Folgt kauf ich mir die aauch fürs Liteville (Hm.. bräucht da nen neuen Lenker dann aber egal)


----------



## abi1988 (26. November 2006)

und wie wars mit der dosierbarkeit weil ihr ja die gleiche wie der m4 bzw m6 nachgesagt wird obwohl sen ur 2 kolben hat


----------



## BommelMaster (26. November 2006)

kann man nicht den normalen minihebel an den bremssattel baun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (26. November 2006)

wüsste nicht was dagegn sprechen sollte haste halt diesen bpa nicht mehr aber darauf kan man denke ich auch verzichten


----------



## lexle (26. November 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> und wie wars mit der dosierbarkeit weil ihr ja die gleiche wie der m4 bzw m6 nachgesagt wird obwohl sen ur 2 kolben hat


sehr gut. Hat mit 2 oder 6 Kolben nix zu tun


----------



## lexle (26. November 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann man nicht den normalen minihebel an den bremssattel baun?



Weiß ich net.. der Kolbenhub unten am Sattel ist bei der V2 deutlich größer als bei allen Monos.. ich weiß nicht ob der nicht andesr Übersetzt ist und mit den Mono Hebeln funzt..

Der Moto Hebel an sich ist aber steifer und ergonimischer als der Mono.. hab ich ja im direkten Vergleich am Bike momentan..


----------



## abi1988 (26. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> sehr gut. Hat mit 2 oder 6 Kolben nix zu tun



jo ok danke 
wurde halt immer geschrieben ja merh power bei gleicher dosierbarkeit deswegen hat mich das interessiert


----------



## NitrousRacer (26. November 2006)

Da man den Neuen V2 Hebel mit dem Mono M6 Bremssattel kombinieren kann, denk ich das geht auch umgekehrt.


----------



## lexle (26. November 2006)

NitrousRacer schrieb:


> Da man den Neuen V2 Hebel mit dem Mono M6 Bremssattel kombinieren kann, denk ich das geht auch umgekehrt.



Die Frage ist wieso sollt eman.. der Funzt doch super ...

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher..

Ich hab an der DH4 Mono Hebel gefahren statt den Pro.. das teil war richtig geil damit, aber viel Schärfer weil anders Übersetzt..

die V2 ghat Brutal große Kolben.. und der deutlich größere abstand Belag scheibe im Vergleich zu dne Monoa muss ja nen Grund haben...

Schau mr mal...

Beim Moto Hebl braucht man nur nen Lneker mit ausreicheder Klemmbreite für die Armaturen (Für meien Patschhände sollten es 22 cm sein)


----------



## lexle (26. November 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> jo ok danke
> wurde halt immer geschrieben ja merh power bei gleicher dosierbarkeit deswegen hat mich das interessiert



Deahalb ziehen au die Oros besser als die M6  Und die Sport auch..

Die stärkste Hope bisher war die DH 4 mit Mini Hebeln.. die V2 könnte die aber ablösen


----------



## Hartie (27. November 2006)

was meint ihr? lohnen sich die vented disc für jew. 80aufpreis? weil ich überlege, ob da das preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt...


----------



## ransom (27. November 2006)

sicher ,die v2 wurde dafür konzepirt.es ist schon die 2 generatzion vented disc die ietzt ferkauft wirt.es hat ein patent drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (30. November 2006)

ich bin grad voll am abkotzten!!!
paket is irgendwie abhanden gekommen scheise verdammt jetzt darf ich nochmal ne woche oder so warten weils mein händler erst neu los schicekn muss zum glück hat der noch nene zweiten satz moto v2 auf forrad besteltl gehabt aber is trotzdem scheise


----------



## StillPad (30. November 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Deahalb ziehen au die Oros besser als die M6  Und die Sport auch..
> 
> Die stärkste Hope bisher war die DH 4 mit Mini Hebeln.. die V2 könnte die aber ablösen



Also das ne M6 nicht zieht stimmt nun mal gar nicht 

Die zieht sogar zuviel zumindest die 06er


----------



## Sethimus (1. Dezember 2006)

also wiegt die jetzt mehr wie ne gustav m?


----------



## ZLIZER (4. Dezember 2006)

und wo ist der entgültige fahrbericht?
-->jetzt mal butter bei die fische wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## dunlop98 (6. Dezember 2006)

Kann jemand schon ein Fazit ziehen im Verglich zu Gustav m?


----------



## StillPad (6. Dezember 2006)

Es ahben gerade er 2 Mann die Bremse und bei einen davon ist die Gabel eingeschickt 
Das wird also noch lange dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (6. Dezember 2006)

joe meine wird heute des zweite mal losgeschickt da beim ersten mal das paket verschwunden ist
kann aber kein verglecih zur gustav m machen da cih ncoh keine gefahren bin
könnte sie nru mti julie und hayes hfx verglecihen und naja da brauch tman nich langüberlegen was besser is....................


----------



## StillPad (6. Dezember 2006)

Wo hasten die Bremsen bestellt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dein Paket verschwindet.
Hope hat in moment extreme Lieferprobleme ich soll meine Bremse schon seit 2 Wochen so gut wie jeden Tag bekommen.
Jetzt wird gehofft das Hope es endlich schafft diese Woche zu verschicken.


----------



## abi1988 (6. Dezember 2006)

ja hab die über nem kumpel seim dad sein radladen bestellt und der hatte sie ja shcon vor sich liegen und auf dem weg von dem zu mir ist sie verschwunden zum glüc hatte der von hope glecih 3 sätze bestellt das ich ncih noch mal auf hope warten muss


----------



## lexle (6. Dezember 2006)

Sethimus schrieb:


> also wiegt die jetzt mehr wie ne gustav m?


Siehe Post #178


----------



## Vaderchen (7. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ganganzeige geht nicht weg, säg doch mein Shifter nicht kaputt.


Warum nicht? Ist doch nur Deore.  Ganganzeige ist Firlefanz.



> Trigger kommt mir auch nicht ans Bike, schwulste Schalttung was gibt.
> Kommst falsch auf und schon sind Gänge verstellt.


Also ich habs noch nie geschafft unabsichtlich einen anderen Gang einzustellen.
Gerade die X0 Trigger sind sehr zuverlässig.

Oder meintest du die Gripshift Schaltung?


----------



## StillPad (7. Dezember 2006)

Vaderchen schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist doch nur Deore.  Ganganzeige ist Firlefanz.
> 
> 
> Also ich habs noch nie geschafft unabsichtlich einen anderen Gang einzustellen.
> ...



Ich meinte die Gripshift. Das wurde so von der vorherigen Person gegannt ich dachte die heißen bei SRAM so 

Trotzdem wird nicht an der Deore zumgesägt. Meine älteren Shifter mit den selben aussehen hatten den Aufdruck noch nicht drauf, waren damals LX.

Hab da jetzt XT dran und warte auf Hope


----------



## abi1988 (9. Dezember 2006)

juhu meine ist heute endlcih gekommen!!!
nur hope hats irgendwie geschafft in ne kiste wo vented disc draufsteht ne normale floating reinzupacken erstmal montag zurückschicken und auf vented noch warten 
aber naja muss sowieso bis mittwoch warten bis cih se ans bike packen kann weild es steht im radladen un der macht erst mittwochw ieder auf


----------



## lexle (9. Dezember 2006)

So.. meine lyrik iss wieder da.. wenn die erkältung weg ist kann ich ach mal den ersten Bericht vented Vorn Non-vented hinten zum Besten geben


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe sie heute auch bekommen!!! Freu, Freu!!!   
Die Scheibnen sind ja recht schwer(320gram pro Scheibe), aber dafür gibt es hoffe ich keine Thermische probleme mehr?!


----------



## abi1988 (9. Dezember 2006)

du glücklicher bei dir hats wohl hope richitg eingepackt bei mir ham se nur iene vented eingepackt ich könnt kotzten darf jetzt motag erstmal dei falsche zurück schicken und solang mit ner gamelige 203 hayes scheibe rumkurven am hr hoffe die funzt mit dem moto sattel
hebel und bremssattel machen ja nen sehr edlen aber auch wuchtigen eindruck find ich hatte noch keinen so m assiven bremssattel in der hand vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> du glücklicher bei dir hats wohl hope richitg eingepackt bei mir ham se nur iene vented eingepackt ich könnt kotzten darf jetzt motag erstmal dei falsche zurück schicken und solang mit ner gamelige 203 hayes scheibe rumkurven am hr hoffe die funzt mit dem moto sattel
> hebel und bremssattel machen ja nen sehr edlen aber auch wuchtigen eindruck find ich hatte noch keinen so m assiven bremssattel in der hand vorher



Ja da hast du recht! 
Werde sie Morgen erst montieren, habe aber ein wenig angst davor weil bei meinen Rotwild die hinter Bremsleitung innen verlegt ist! Aber wenn es so geht wie bei der M4 oder M6 brauche ich hoffendlich nicht entlüften?!
Bericht folgt!


----------



## abi1988 (9. Dezember 2006)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht!
> Werde sie Morgen erst montieren, habe aber ein wenig angst davor weil bei meinen Rotwild die hinter Bremsleitung innen verlegt ist! Aber wenn es so geht wie bei der M4 oder M6 brauche ich hoffendlich nicht entlüften?!
> Bericht folgt!



wie machste en das ohne zu entlüften weil bei meim shova muss ich auch sattel oder hebel wegmachen damit ich durchs gusset b zw unter de schwinge durchkomm vor dem problem steh ihc auch
ich dachte mri einfach sattel wegschrauben da sollte ja nix rauslaufen aus er leitung wenn man den hebel nicht betätigt und der ausglecihbehälter zu ist und rein kommen sollte auch nichts oder???


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe immer nur den Hebel abgeschraubt, durchefädelt und den Henbel dann ganz leicht gezogen bis man die Bremsflüssigkeit sieht(nicht rausdropft) und die Leitung wieder angeschraubt. Das habe ich schon 3-4 mal gemacht und musste noch nie entlüften. Druckpunkt genauso hart wie vorher!  
Bei Magura und Konsorten geht das nicht.   
Hope ist einfach Punkrock!!!!


----------



## abi1988 (9. Dezember 2006)

hmm also eher hebel wie sattel abschrauben ok 
werd cih dann mal so versuchen und hoffen das er klappt weil ichhab nix zum hope entlüften un dhier im local laden au net nur shimano und hayes wobei man mit dem ezugs auch en hope luftfrei kriegne müsste zur not


----------



## TheTomminator (9. Dezember 2006)

Die Hope Bremsen entlüften sich zum Teil selbst. Wenn nur oben Luft reinkommt, dann ist die auch schnell wieder draußen. Die sammelt sich dann unter der Ausgleichsbehältermembran. Die kann man dann nach einer Tour mal öffnen und etwas DOT nachfüllen. Hatte neulich nach einem Wechsel auf Stahlflex entlüftet, aber trotzdem einen sehr schwammigen Druckpunkt. Nach ein paar Abfahrten war der dann auf einmal so wie er sein sollte. Sehr praktisch das ganze.


----------



## StillPad (9. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> du glücklicher bei dir hats wohl hope richitg eingepackt bei mir ham se nur iene vented eingepackt ich könnt kotzten darf jetzt motag erstmal dei falsche zurück schicken und solang mit ner gamelige 203 hayes scheibe rumkurven am hr hoffe die funzt mit dem moto sattel
> hebel und bremssattel machen ja nen sehr edlen aber auch wuchtigen eindruck find ich hatte noch keinen so m assiven bremssattel in der hand vorher



Ich glaube nicht das die Hayes passt, Hope hat extra Scheiben für die Bremse gebaut.
Die Normale Floating Disc dafür hat schon eine viel größere Reibfläche als eine M4 M6 Floating Disc.

Und die bremse sind wirklich sehr wuchtig.
Mein Sys 12 das von der Bremspad größe mit der M6 zu vergleichen ist, ist wesendlich schmaler und dadurch auch leichter


----------



## abi1988 (10. Dezember 2006)

ich werds auf jeden mal mit der hayes scheibe versuchen
wenn ncih tmeitne mein händler kanich auch die flasche ranschrauben und auf die vented warten ist dann halt gebraucht und für ihn schlecht weil er se nimmer als neu verkaufen kann
also wie ihr schon vermutet habt funzt es mir hayes scheiben ciht habs grad am ht probiert
naja kann mein händler ne eingebremste scheibe verkaufen hat ja keinenachteil eher vorteil

aber was anderes was mir noch aufgefallen ist als ich bissl gefahren bin un hinterher die scheibe betrachtet hab
am äußeren rand der scheiben werden ca 2 mm der bremsfläche nciht genutzt dafür die paar milimeter zu viel innen also an den stegen
kann ich das einfach durch ein paar unterlegscheiben zwischen bremssattel und gabel beheben so das der sattel halt en stück nach ausen rutscht also grad die 2 mm unterlegscheiben drunter dann passts oder??


----------



## StillPad (11. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> also grad die 2 mm unterlegscheiben drunter dann passts oder??


Klar geht das von dein Text hab ich übrigens nix verstanden 

Ausserdem war ich der einzige der gesagt hat, passt nicht


----------



## abi1988 (11. Dezember 2006)

also meine sind nun auch endlcih am bike jedoch noch nciht ganz korreckt das ganze pedale kommen ncoh andere dann andere schnellspanner und andere sattelklemme und da hope mir hntenen nur ne normale floating eingepackt hat kommt da auch ncoh demnächst ne vented ran aber schaut so au scho ganz schick aus fin dich 














ach und mal ncoh so ne kleien umfrage an die wo auch ne v2 schon ham musstet ihr zwischen aufnahme und bremssattel acuh ca 2mm unterlegscheiben rein damit die beläge korreckt auf der scheibe aufliegen??? ohne die unterlegscheiben würden se bei mir zu weit innen packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (11. Dezember 2006)

Das ist auch so gewollt.Der Postmount Standart ist an sich für 200er Scheiben ausgelegt.Je nach Scheibe -200/203/205mm muss man dementsprechend unterlegen,in deinem Fall quasi exakt 1,5mm.


Ps:Ich bitte um Erfahrungsbericht wenn sie mal richtisch eingefahren ist! 

                                                          MfG Rafa


----------



## abi1988 (11. Dezember 2006)

jo klar nur wo kann man jetzt richtig fahren??? hier auf den local strecken naja mal schauen aber zuerst muss ich hinten entlüften mir is jo leider beim verlegen luft riengekommen und naj ahinten is au noch keine vented dran weil hope falsch verpackt hat


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Dezember 2006)

Nettes Sportgerät. Ich dachte die Totem ist auf PM203 oder PM8" ausgelegt. Da bräuchte man dann keine Scheiben, aber is ja eigentlich egal. Was mich mal interessieren würde ist was dein Hobel so wiegt, und was die Moto V2 so genau wiegt. Stimmen die 700g? was bringt den der Hebel solo auf die Breifwaage und was wiecht ne Moto M6? Und was ist das für ein brutaler Lenkwinkel? Fängt der noch mit ner 6 an oder ist das schon ne 5? Und wie fährt sich das? Kippt das Vorderrad ab wenn man den Lenker loslässt oder läuft es sauber gradeaus? 
Nun denn. viel Spass damit. Und fahren kann man immer und überall. Man muss nur den Schweinehund an die Leine legen, dann geht das schon


----------



## abi1988 (11. Dezember 2006)

also die bremse hab ich nicht gewogen!!! deswegen kan ich darüber keine auskunft geben kann dir nur sagen das das bike knapp 18 kilo wiegt
der lenkwinkel ist bei morewood mit 66° angegeben und ja das vorderrad kippt ab wenn man langsam ist aber mit bissl speed läufts sauber gerade aus
aber ist shcon sehr agil das teil und fahren tut sichs super geil freu mcih schon mega auf die nächste sassion im park damit


----------



## lexle (11. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> also die bremse hab ich nicht gewogen!!! deswegen kan ich darüber keine auskunft geben kann dir nur sagen das das bike knapp 18 kilo wiegt
> der lenkwinkel ist bei morewood mit 66° angegeben und ja das vorderrad kippt ab wenn man langsam ist aber mit bissl speed läufts sauber gerade aus
> aber ist shcon sehr agil das teil und fahren tut sichs super geil freu mcih schon mega auf die nächste sassion im park damit



Huch das ist ja echt der hammer Lenkwinkel..

In meinem Kurzhub Enduro ist die Totem dagegn fast CC


----------



## Hartie (11. Dezember 2006)

yo mal ne frage... wie siehts aus? is die hinterle leitung lang genug? so dann man auch mal nen barspin machen könnte?
kann mal einer von euch nachmessen oder ausprobieren? mein stinky 05 is ja schn recht kurz, wäre halt geil, wenns 1 mal rum gehn würde
die stahlflex sieht ja echt edel aus und diese riesen fetten scheiben ich werd schon ganz feucht.... meine wird au die woche bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (11. Dezember 2006)

ja also die leitung ist schon recht kurz beimir vorne würde vll ganz knapp einmal rumlangen aber musst bei ir auch die zugverlegung beachten ich denk wenn mans am oberrohr verlegt hat man mehr leitung vorne über


----------



## StillPad (11. Dezember 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das ist auch so gewollt.Der Postmount Standart ist an sich für 200er Scheiben ausgelegt.Je nach Scheibe -200/203/205mm muss man dementsprechend unterlegen,in deinem Fall quasi exakt 1,5mm.



Wie kommst du denn auf die Werte?
Die Totem ist PM 203 und nicht 200, 200er passen einfach nicht.


----------



## abi1988 (12. Dezember 2006)

ja aber wenn se 203 ist warum musst ich dann trotzdem ncoh unterlegen???


----------



## StillPad (12. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht stimmt der Bremssattel nicht.

Meine M6 hat genau da gebremst wo sie soll.


----------



## lexle (12. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> ja aber wenn se 203 ist warum musst ich dann trotzdem ncoh unterlegen???



hatte meien Totem nur kurz drin mit V2.. mitr ist nix aufgefallen dass ich unterlegenmuss.. vielleicht haben auch die Beläge ne Toleranz? Ist doch wegen 1 mm egal wo die Läuft.. beim Auto oder Moped schlieht die Bremsbelagfläch laja auch nicht mit dem Scheiben Außendurchmesser ab sondern irgendwo auf der Scheibe...Was denkst du was du bei ner IS Aufnahme hintenfür Toleranzen hast.. meinst du die sindn alle mit Toleranz 0 in Längsachse?


----------



## abi1988 (12. Dezember 2006)

ne aber naja ichhabs halt korriegiert weil ich habs lieber ausenbündig wie das es mir innen an den stegen schleift und war ja kein großer aufwand von daher


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> ja aber wenn se 203 ist warum musst ich dann trotzdem ncoh unterlegen???



Selbst dann glaube ich dass ist gewollt um doch den einen oder anderen Millimeter durch Toleranzen (Beläge/Scheibe/Bremssattel) auszugleichen.


>Stelle dir vor es wäre womöglich "zuviel",weil dann hättest du erst richtig ein Problem! 

Ps:Kumpel fährt ne Avid Code,der muss auch unterlegen,hinten bei dem Adapter von PM auf Is2000 genauso.Passt scho! 

Gruss Rafa


----------



## StillPad (13. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


>



Ist voll der Chopper bei den macht so ne U-Scheib nix 
Der Lenkwinkel geht ja gar nicht


----------



## abi1988 (13. Dezember 2006)

also der lenkwinkel geht sogar sehr gut
das teil geht wie nix um die ecken
also fährt sich ech tsuper hatte anfangs auch bedenken
aber wenn man fährt taucht die gabel ja ert mal ca 4 cm ein also von daher is es dannnich so extrem wie hier auf em bild


----------



## StillPad (13. Dezember 2006)

4cm mit empfohlenen Druck oder selber ausprobierten?

â¬dit: Sehe ja gerade das du ne Coil hast 
Kann man dort Druckstufe einstellen?
Kenn mich mit der Version gar nicht aus.

Was sagt die Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (16. Dezember 2006)

Sag mal abi kannst du mal das Gewicht der Floating Disc messen?
Also wenn du die wieder ab hast.

Die Vented soll ja 320gr wiegen, ne m6 FD wiegt 175gr lohnt sich das mehr Gewicht?

Wie bremst die Bremse nun bei dir?

Vorne und Hinten, merkt man Unterschiede?


----------



## abi1988 (16. Dezember 2006)

also cih kann die vented mal wiegen wen cih die für hinten bekomm weil da is ja noch ne normale flaotign dran is aber net andere floating wie bei ner m6 is speziel für die v2 kein so gothic design
und naja hinten vorne kann cih ncih vergleciehn weil mri hinten beim leitungs verlegen luft reingeraten ist und ich kein dot 5.1 hier hab das kommt erst mit der vetned disc also kannich kein vergelcih so vented un normal ziehen
aber vorne bremst die v2 mit vented astrein und super fein zu dossieren ist kaum eingefahren und hat schon ordentlcih power wie ich finde
und bei der coil kann man high /low speed zugstufe und rebound einstellen und hal tnoch das mission control gate


----------



## StillPad (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi ich weiß das die Moto extra Floating Discs hat 
Davon bräuchte ich das Gewicht.

Will die Moto FD mit den VD vergleichen vom Gewicht.

Ist die Moto bei dir schleiffrei?


----------



## abi1988 (16. Dezember 2006)

jo am anfang hat se nur ganz kurz dei ersten 10 meter geschliffen und seit dem nichts mehr 
aso ok ich werd dann die normale floating mal wiegen wencih meine richitge vented krieg und die floating abmach kann aber noch ne woche oder so dauern von dem wo ichs krieg der is grad bissl im uni stress un verplant


----------



## lexle (17. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir ist die Lyrik ja wieder Futsch also wieder nix mit Einfahren der V2


----------



## abi1988 (17. Dezember 2006)

was stellst den mit der gabel an das dei scho wieder futsch is????
vlld och eher die totem nehmen


----------



## StillPad (17. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Lyrik ja wieder Futsch also wieder nix mit Einfahren der V2



Wie man ja hört muss die V2 eh nicht eingefahren werden 
Hast ja jetzt die Z150 Fr mit der wird alles besser


----------



## abi1988 (17. Dezember 2006)

so hatte heute mal en bissl langweil und da hier shcon nach dem gewicht der floatings von der moto gefragt wurde hab ich mal gewogen
die wage war zwar nicht die genauest aber ich bin auf ein gewicht von ca. 235gramm gekommen


----------



## konastuff (17. Dezember 2006)

falscher acc sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. Dezember 2006)

hmm schau aufen Foto aus wie 250gr.

Hat schon wer das gesamt Gewicht (Hebel,Leitung,Bremssattel) für vorn u. hinten?


----------



## Hartie (17. Dezember 2006)

hu... ich kanns schon gar nich erwarten.... noch 7 tage dann habi ch auch eine... wie siehts eig. mit der befestigung mit dem Griff aus? hab nen Truvativ Hussefelt lenker und nen Deore shifter... den werd ich ja eh bearbeiten müssen, aber wird das passen?
kann am 24. oder 25. mal die hintere wiegen und dann noch die vented...


----------



## StillPad (17. Dezember 2006)

Hartie schrieb:


> hu... ich kanns schon gar nich erwarten.... noch 7 tage dann habi ch auch eine... wie siehts eig. mit der befestigung mit dem Griff aus? hab nen Truvativ Hussefelt lenker und nen Deore shifter... den werd ich ja eh bearbeiten müssen, aber wird das passen?
> kann am 24. oder 25. mal die hintere wiegen und dann noch die vented...



Ich wollte dir beim andern schon schreiben das es nicht passt 

Musste Xt Shifter nehmen


----------



## Hartie (17. Dezember 2006)

wie xt shifter? zwecks abschrauben und so? eig. wollt ich beim deore hinten abschrauben, dann die anzeige absägen und schick zuspachteln, danach noch neu lackieren (weis?)

naja... bruder war halt noch mit seinem acc angemaldet.. 1 mal nich hingeguckt und schon habsch den salat...


----------



## StillPad (17. Dezember 2006)

Naja so kann man die Shifter auch bearbeiten, hatte halte da nicht so die lust zu.
Ausesrdem weiß ich nicht ob das so einfach ist wie du dir das denkst.


----------



## abi1988 (17. Dezember 2006)

also ich hab bei meim lx shifter dei anziege abgeschraubt und mit dem sticker wo mitgeliefert wird gerade für diesen zwek zugebebbt
und naja komtm drauf an wie breit dein lenker is also ich hab en holzfellerund passt grad so der is 71cm weil griffe gehen nciht merh viel weiter rein weil der lenker schon dicker wird also die hebel hab ich schon so weit wie möglcih innen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (18. Dezember 2006)

meiner is ungekützt, ich glaub auch nen 71cm teil...
wird schon passen, dass mit dem zukleben geht aber nur bei den neuen shiftern, wo's eh abschraubbar is... bei meinem werd ich dass heute mal genauer beleuchten, was, wie geht


----------



## switcher (18. Dezember 2006)

Ist das Spaltmaß wirklich so groß? Damit wäre die Justage ja genial. Ich kämpfe grad mit meiner 210er Gustl um einen Kompromiß im Geräuschpegel, aber wenn ich das lese komm ich echt ins grübeln ob ich nicht den Versuch wagen soll. die Bremsleistung scheint ja auch akzeptabel zu sein.
Vielleicht kann ja einer mal ein Bild vom Spalt reinstellen?


----------



## abi1988 (18. Dezember 2006)

bild hab ich grad keins aber hab auf jeder seite ca 0,5 bis 1,5mm platz zwischen belag und scheibe


----------



## switcher (19. Dezember 2006)

So , Versuchsreihe ist gestartet, sprich die Hope geordert. Natürlich mit vents.  Und wehe das Ding funzt nicht Bis zum WE müsste sie da sein, geil.


----------



## Nd-60 (19. Dezember 2006)

im aktuellen MB-Mag. ist ein Disc-Test drin. da wird ua. auch die neue M4 und Moto getestet, allerdings ist die auswertung meines erachtens nach nicht sehr aufschlussreich. früher hatten die wenigstens mal noch nen diagramm... aber für den den es interessiert, der kann da ja auch mal rein lesen.


----------



## StillPad (19. Dezember 2006)

Member57 schrieb:


> im aktuellen MB-Mag. ist ein Disc-Test drin. da wird ua. auch die neue M4 und Moto getestet, allerdings ist die auswertung meines erachtens nach nicht sehr aufschlussreich. früher hatten die wenigstens mal noch nen diagramm... aber für den den es interessiert, der kann da ja auch mal rein lesen.



Kannst ja einfach mal das Ergebnis posten?!
Von M4,M6 Moto
Würde bestimmt einigen helfen.


----------



## Osti (19. Dezember 2006)

ohne Hysterese-Kurven kannste die Tests vergessen.  Anhand der Kurven konnte man sich wenigstens selbst ein Bild machen und das Geschwafel von den "Experten" entlarven. Außerdem lassen sich gute Aussagen über Dosierbarkeit anhand vom Kurvenverlauf machen.


----------



## lexle (20. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> was stellst den mit der gabel an das dei scho wieder futsch is????
> vlld och eher die totem nehmen



Hub verlust wie alle Lyrik und Totems 2 Step  der ersten Serie Und Sport import bekommts nicht hin.

Aber jetzt hab ich mir ne gbrauchte MZ fgeholt.. dann kanns nächst eWoche endlich mal losgehen


----------



## lexle (20. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> so hatte heute mal en bissl langweil und da hier shcon nach dem gewicht der floatings von der moto gefragt wurde hab ich mal gewogen
> die wage war zwar nicht die genauest aber ich bin auf ein gewicht von ca. 235gramm gekommen



Gut , dann ist der Abstand zu vented nicht wirklich groß.. meine Hintere V2 Rohloff Non Floating, Non Ventied Scheibe war 230 Gramm.. wieso ist da die Floating schwerer? das wäre das erste mal.. das ne Floating schwerer ist als ne Stahl ???


----------



## ChrisPi (20. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Kannst ja einfach mal das Ergebnis posten?!
> Von M4,M6 Moto
> Würde bestimmt einigen helfen.



Das "Ergebnis" hilft niemandem weiter.... Da wurden weder Kurven noch irgendwelche Kräfteangaben gemacht,sondern lediglich "Sternchen" verteilt.Kenn ich noch aus der Kindergartenzeit.Ich will Werte in NM.Physikalische Angaben u. nicht Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Hersteller die am meisten Werbung geschaltet haben.
Schade das es nicht ein einziges Deutsches Bike-Magazin gibt in dem neutral u. angemessen bewertet wird.Fazit des Tests ist nämlich: 200er Scheibe u. alles is gut.Juhuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (20. Dezember 2006)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Fazit des Tests ist nämlich: 200er Scheibe u. alles is gut.Juhuu



Man gut das ich für die Käseblätter kein Geld ausgebe


----------



## abi1988 (20. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Hub verlust wie alle Lyrik und Totems 2 Step  der ersten Serie Und Sport import bekommts nicht hin.
> 
> Aber jetzt hab ich mir ne gbrauchte MZ fgeholt.. dann kanns nächst eWoche endlich mal losgehen



achso wusst ich nix davon liegt wohl daran das ich ne coil fahr
reicht mir vollkommenund is nich ganz so wartungsintensiev hoffe ich da se net so kompliziert is von der dämpfung her ich kenns nämlcih von meiner balck super air die war schon bestimmt einduzendmal beim service inerhlab von 3 jahren
und der lockout tut schon wieder nimmer


----------



## lexle (20. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> achso wusst ich nix davon liegt wohl daran das ich ne coil fahr
> reicht mir vollkommenund is nich ganz so wartungsintensiev hoffe ich da se net so kompliziert is von der dämpfung her ich kenns nämlcih von meiner balck super air die war schon bestimmt einduzendmal beim service inerhlab von 3 jahren
> und der lockout tut schon wieder nimmer




Guck mal in den Totem Thread

Black super air? die einzigste Manitou bei mir die 3 Jahre weder groß service brauchte noch nen Defekt hatte


----------



## StillPad (20. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> achso wusst ich nix davon liegt wohl daran das ich ne coil fahr
> reicht mir vollkommenund is nich ganz so wartungsintensiev hoffe ich da se net so kompliziert is von der dämpfung her ich kenns nämlcih von meiner balck super air die war schon bestimmt einduzendmal beim service inerhlab von 3 jahren
> und der lockout tut schon wieder nimmer



Das Problem haben in moment nur 2 Step gabeln 
Ich warte ja auch


----------



## abi1988 (20. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Totem Thread
> 
> Black super air? die einzigste Manitou bei mir die 3 Jahre weder groß service brauchte noch nen Defekt hatte



und bei mir is es die einzigste gabel wo rumzickt komisch
naja aberb in zur zeti auch nur ncoh selten auf meim cc hobel unterwegs
erstens wegen der gabel und dann die julie machen au net was se sollen nämlcih bremsen des tun die absolut net da machts kein spaß
bin am überlegen vll ne mini hinzumachen
aber kp warum die superair so stresst is eigentlcih immer nur der lockout wo verregt


----------



## guhl (21. Dezember 2006)

eine innenbelüftete scheibe am nem bike? wozu das denn? bessere belüftung? meiner bescheidenen meinung nach wurde diese scheibe von der marketing-abteilung entwickelt


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> eine innenbelüftete scheibe am nem bike? wozu das denn? bessere belüftung?



Ich empfehle dir mal den Thread duchzulesen,dann weisst du es.  



guhl schrieb:


> meiner bescheidenen meinung nach wurde diese scheibe von der marketing-abteilung entwickelt




Ein Traditionsunternehmen wie Hopetech England dass seit vielen Jahren durch Innovative Produkte,hohem Technologievorsprung und letztendlich Qualität in der Automobil,Luftfahrt sowie der Bikebranche glänzt-braucht kein Marketing!


----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ein Traditionsunternehmen wie Hopetech England dass seit vielen Jahren durch Innovative Produkte,hohem Technologievorsprung und letztendlich Qualität in der Automobil,Luftfahrt sowie der Bikebranche glänzt-braucht kein Marketing!


Du meinst das unternehmen die Fanboys 
Meine V2 kommt bald mal sehen ob die mich überzeugt


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Du meinst das unternehmen die Fanboys
> Meine V2 kommt bald mal sehen ob die mich überzeugt



In der Industrie gibt es keine Fanboys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> eine innenbelüftete scheibe am nem bike? wozu das denn? bessere belüftung? meiner bescheidenen meinung nach wurde diese scheibe von der marketing-abteilung entwickelt



Du hast schlichtweg keine Ahnung, ich den Beweis am Rad. Vorne Vented, Hinten Standardscheibe wegen Rohloff  einfach mal dranlangen .. das merkste gleich


----------



## abi1988 (22. Dezember 2006)

ja ich fahr ja grad notgezwungen hinten auch noch ne normale floating kommt aber noch ne vented also nach ner abfahrt verbrenn ich mir hinten die finger und vorne ist es handwarm vll brems ich einfach auch zu viel hinten 
was ich nciht glaube


----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> ja ich fahr ja grad notgezwungen hinten auch noch ne normale floating kommt aber noch ne vented also nach ner abfahrt verbrenn ich mir hinten die finger und vorne ist es handwarm vll brems ich einfach auch zu viel hinten
> was ich nciht glaube



Ne.. du hast das richtig Wahrgenommen.. Auf meiner ersten Einfahrrunde (Weinbergserpentinen) ist mir die M6 ti  mit 225 abgfackelt, die Oro hatte alle Farben und die Vented V2 war blitzeblank hat schon gut gebremst und war nt mal lauwarm..

Das sind deutlich mehr als 15 % weniger Hitze... 

wenn es so bleibt wie momentan bin ich SEHR SEHR SEHR zufrieden.. Nur wann bringt Hope endlich ne Vented für Rohloff.

Alle die Interesse dran haben;

[email protected] solange voll-emailen.. technisch ist das für Hope kein Problem, die wollen nur net


----------



## StillPad (22. Dezember 2006)

Mail lieber mal Rohloff zu wann die I.... mal ne 6Loch Aufnahme dran bauen. 
Können ja auch Centerlock dran bastelns selbst dafür gibs Adapter das man 6 Loch fahren kann.


----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Mail lieber mal Rohloff zu wann die I.... mal ne 6Loch Aufnahme dran bauen.
> Können ja auch Centerlock dran bastelns selbst dafür gibs Adapter das man 6 Loch fahren kann.



Geht technisch net.. er brauch Platz für die Schaltwelle..


----------



## abi1988 (22. Dezember 2006)

naj abin ich aber froh das ich hope pro 2 naben hab 
dafür eben nur ne normale kettenschaltung aber erfüllt seinen zweck ach und is ne ganz ecke billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (22. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Du hast schlichtweg keine Ahnung, ich den Beweis am Rad. Vorne Vented, Hinten Standardscheibe wegen Rohloff  einfach mal dranlangen .. das merkste gleich



mag sein, dass ich keine ahnung habe... aber meine beobachtungsgabe zeigt mir, dass im bereich motorräder keine innenbelüfteten scheiben verbaut werden.. warum auch, die scheibe steht ja voll im fahrtwind. und deine hand"messung"... naja... ich verlass mich lieber auf unabhängige, physikalisch fundierte messungen - und wenn es einen vorteil brächte, würde die motoGP samt und sonders innebelüftete scheiben fahren . aber schön, wenn du begeistert davon bist, dann hat das marketing ja funktioniert  schreib doch mal an brembo, vielleicht bekommst du ne keramikscheibe 

achja... bevor ichs vergesse: zum thema vorne und hinten: du weißt schon, wo die hauptbremsleistung und damit die meiste umsetzung energie >> wärme erfolgt?

edit: bevor wir uns weitere Freundlichkeiten an den Kopf werfen, hab ich mal ne Mail an Knorr geschrieben - die sollten in diesem Thema fachkundig auskunft geben können.


----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> mag sein, dass ich keine ahnung habe... aber meine beobachtungsgabe zeigt mir, dass im bereich motorräder keine innenbelüfteten scheiben verbaut werden.. warum auch, die scheibe steht ja voll im fahrtwind. und deine hand"messung"... naja... ich verlass mich lieber auf unabhängige, physikalisch fundierte messungen - und wenn es einen vorteil brächte, würde die motoGP samt und sonders innebelüftete scheiben fahren . aber schön, wenn du begeistert davon bist, dann hat das marketing ja funktioniert  schreib doch mal an brembo, vielleicht bekommst du ne keramikscheibe
> 
> achja... bevor ichs vergesse: zum thema vorne und hinten: du weißt schon, wo die hauptbremsleistung und damit die meiste umsetzung energie >> wärme erfolgt?



Was wiegt die Bremsanlage Am Motorrad? genau.. Wieso haben die stärken Doppelscheiben? Genau.

Was wiegt ne Bike Bremse? rechne mal das verhältnis aus...

Ja ich bin begeistert, ich hab 11 Jahre Scheibenbremserfahrung Am MTB hinter mir und lass mir da in dem Bereich nicht reinreden..

Und wenn man beuide varianten am rad hat dann merkt man das einfach..


----------



## guhl (22. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Bremsanlage Am Motorrad? genau.. Wieso haben die stärken Doppelscheiben? Genau.
> 
> Was wiegt ne Bike Bremse? rechne mal das verhältnis aus...
> 
> ...




doppelscheiben... genau. aber einfache scheiben, keine innenbelüftete  rechne übrigens mal der verhältnis zwischen motorrad-gewicht und bike-gewicht im gegenzug aus 


achja: erfahrung ist wichtig. aber das wollen einem die kabelklang-fetischisten im highend-audiobereich auch immer erzählen. erfahrung ist leider kein argument, hier würde nur ein versuch unter exakt gleichen bedingungen zählen. und die beiden varianten am rad... ich sag nur vorne und hinten  drum reichen bei autos hinten auch meist massive, kleinere scheiben 

wenn es dir taugt, gerne. mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht ganz. aber deswegen sollte man dem anderen nicht gleich ahnungslosigkeit unterstellen.


edit: die erfahrung lehrte auch mal, dass die schallmauer massive probleme mit sich bringt. ich will dir deine längere erfahrung nicht schlecht machen. ich respektiere sie und lerne gern von anderen. ich will nur sagen, dass man sich auf erfahrung nicht immer verlassen kann


----------



## Osti (22. Dezember 2006)

wobei die Erfahrung vom lexle schon was wert ist, da er so ziemlich alle Hope-Bremsen gefahren sein scheint und er sich auch nicht scheut zu sagen, wenn etwas Bockmist ist. 

Bin zwar noch keine Vented Disc gefahren, aber rein physikalisch kannm ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Vented längst nicht so schnell heiss wird, da:

- durch die zwei Bremsscheiben haben diese schon mal aufgrund des mehr an Material eine größere Wärmekapazität
- die Scheiben haben eine mehr als doppelt so große Oberfläche, also kann die Wärme auch schneller wieder abgegeben werden
- der Belag bremst jeweils nur an einer Seite der Scheibe, d.h. die Wärmeeinbringung ist pro Scheibe deutlich geringer 
- die Innenseiten der Scheiben können konstant gekühlt werden


----------



## StillPad (22. Dezember 2006)

Der Sinn ist doch schnell erklärt (Achtung nun kommt meine Theorie )

Motorrad Scheiben sind wesendlich dicker als MTB Scheiben.
MTB will nun auch dicke Scheiben haben weil die stabiller sind un mehr Wärme vertragen, aber man will das Gewicht nicht.

Also alles hohl machen.
Die Vented Disc ist nur die weiter Entwickung der normalen Scheibe mit Rücksicht aufs Gewicht.

2 Scheibenbremen wiegen halt mehr als eine dickere Scheibe


----------



## ransom (22. Dezember 2006)

meine v2 habe ich nun etlich richtig eingefaren. heute bin ich ca 10km berg serpetinen gefaren sie waren super .drukpunkt bremsleistung ok sie werden wirklich nur handwarm.meine judi karbon waren auf diser.streke imer  uberhitzt  ich habe mein weinachtsgeschenk geil


----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> doppelscheiben... genau. aber einfache scheiben, keine innenbelüftete  rechne übrigens mal der verhältnis zwischen motorrad-gewicht und bike-gewicht im gegenzug aus
> 
> 
> achja: erfahrung ist wichtig. aber das wollen einem die kabelklang-fetischisten im highend-audiobereich auch immer erzählen. erfahrung ist leider kein argument, hier würde nur ein versuch unter exakt gleichen bedingungen zählen. und die beiden varianten am rad... ich sag nur vorne und hinten  drum reichen bei autos hinten auch meist massive, kleinere scheiben
> ...



Also nehmen wir mal ein Moped.. 180 Kilo + Fahrer 100 KG sind 280 Kilo
Bike : 15 Kilo + Fahrer 100 Kilo = 115 Kilo

Heißt also die Mopedbremse dürfte bei gleicher Relation das 2,43 fache wiegen wie beim Bike..

So.. nehmen wir mal ne normale Hope Mono M4 (4 Kolben) und sagen mal 480 gramm

dann dürfte deine Doppelbremse am Mopped 1166 Gramm wiegen..

Dann leg mal nur eine Scheibe der Moped-Bremse auf die Waage..

So nu alles klar????

Und da ich beide versionen der V2 am Bike habeund die Non Vented hinten (wo man laut dir ja eh keine so große scheibe braucht, was auch stimmt) ist es doch verwunderlich, dass gerade die hintere schon bei einer Garagenabfahrt gut warm ist und die vordere Kalt..

Da ich mit den ganzen Monos ständig Hitzeprobleme hatte (Auch mit der Mono M6ti mit 225er Scheibe beim DH) glaube ich darüber schon ne meinung haben zu dürfen.


----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

ransom schrieb:


> meine v2 habe ich nun etlich richtig eingefaren. heute bin ich ca 10km berg serpetinen gefaren sie waren super .drukpunkt bremsleistung ok sie werden wirklich nur handwarm.meine judi karbon waren auf diser.streke imer  uberhitzt  ich habe mein weinachtsgeschenk geil



Siehste noch einermit der gleichen Erfahrung  

Viel Spaß.. super bremse Glückwunsch


----------



## ransom (22. Dezember 2006)

noch ne frage hat iemand schon im netz  bremsbeläge gesehen und was sie kosten ich habe nichts gefunden meine v2 s haben 200km drauf wen sie runter sind ist leider pause.........


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> mag sein, dass ich keine ahnung habe... aber meine beobachtungsgabe zeigt mir, dass im bereich motorräder keine innenbelüfteten scheiben verbaut werden.. warum auch, die scheibe steht ja voll im fahrtwind. und deine hand"messung"... naja... ich verlass mich lieber auf unabhängige, physikalisch fundierte messungen - und wenn es einen vorteil brächte, würde die motoGP samt und sonders innebelüftete scheiben fahren . aber schön, wenn du begeistert davon bist, dann hat das marketing ja funktioniert  schreib doch mal an brembo, vielleicht bekommst du ne keramikscheibe
> 
> achja... bevor ichs vergesse: zum thema vorne und hinten: du weißt schon, wo die hauptbremsleistung und damit die meiste umsetzung energie >> wärme erfolgt?



Warum vergleichst du die Hope eigentlich nicht gleich mit Formel 1 Bremsen???  

Deine Rechnung mit "hauptbremsleistung" geht hier wohl kaum auf.Fahr mal DH dann wirst du wissen warum.Es gibt genug gute Fahrer die nur mit schleifender HR Bremse fahren.Ansonsten was Fading angeht ,empfehle ich dir dazu einige steile Abfahrten im Süden.Osti kann dir da sicherlich weiterhelfen 

Wenn ich deine Beiträge lese,ziehst du andauernd irgendwelche Vergleiche die mit der Bremse garnichts zu tun haben.Informiere dich erstmal,oder noch besser,-leg dir ne Moto zu,und gib uns über den "Unsinn" nen Testbericht ab!

                                                               Mfg Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (22. Dezember 2006)

ransom schrieb:


> noch ne frage hat iemand schon im netz  bremsbeläge gesehen und was sie kosten ich habe nichts gefunden meine v2 s haben 200km drauf wen sie runter sind ist leider pause.........



www.gocycle.de


----------



## ransom (22. Dezember 2006)

dancke aber v2 beläge nicht gefunden


----------



## ransom (22. Dezember 2006)

habs gefunden dancke


----------



## lexle (22. Dezember 2006)

ransom schrieb:


> noch ne frage hat iemand schon im netz  bremsbeläge gesehen und was sie kosten ich habe nichts gefunden meine v2 s haben 200km drauf wen sie runter sind ist leider pause.........



Gocycle hat se am Lager.. sind recht günstig. ich hab mir Gleich nen Satz mitbestellt


----------



## StillPad (22. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Gocycle hat se am Lager.. sind recht günstig. ich hab mir Gleich nen Satz mitbestellt



Tatsache vor ner Woche haben die noch 23 gekostet.


----------



## guhl (22. Dezember 2006)

hab ich ein sakrileg begangen oder woher dieser polemische unterton? wie ich bereits sagte, wenn es euch taugt, tut euch keinen zwang an. mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht. 

mein vergleich zur motoGP wurde anscheinend falsch verstanden... aber macht nichts, auf dogmatik hab ich eh keine lust.


----------



## Hartie (23. Dezember 2006)

wie gesagt, selber fahren und urteil bilden alles andere is eh sinnlos


----------



## StillPad (23. Dezember 2006)

Hartie schrieb:


> wie gesagt, selber fahren und urteil bilden alles andere is eh sinnlos



Das wird aber ganz schön teuer


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (23. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das wird aber ganz schön teuer



Aber wo, so teuer is die Moto auch nicht. Hab sie gerade selber für mich bestellt und durch das Forum hier einen günstigen Anbieter gefunden.

Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (23. Dezember 2006)

HT-Biker-Aut schrieb:


> Aber wo, so teuer is die Moto auch nicht. Hab sie gerade selber für mich bestellt und durch das Forum hier einen günstigen Anbieter gefunden.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich fährt



Es geht nicht um die V2 sondern ums ausprobieren habe schon tausende von Euros in die Bremsen gesteckt, gekauft ausprobiert, für ******* befunden und wieder verkauft.
Und das ist teuer! Pro Bremse kann man ja immer mit 400 aufwärts rechnen.


----------



## guhl (23. Dezember 2006)

zum thema formel 1: nein, das geht nicht als beispiel, da in der F1 vollverkleidete kohlefaser-bremsanlagen gefahren werden. es ging um den analogieschluß "freistehende bremsscheibe". aber nachdem es hier eher um glauben, denn um fakten geht... au revoir


----------



## Osti (23. Dezember 2006)

na dann liefer doch mal nen paar Fakten, die du untermauern kannst.  Du bewegst dich genauso im Bereich der Spekulation, nur dass Lexle & Co. schon Erfahrungen mit der Bremse und den vented discs haben.....


----------



## guhl (23. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> edit: bevor wir uns weitere Freundlichkeiten an den Kopf werfen, hab ich
> mal ne Mail an Knorr geschrieben - die sollten in diesem Thema fachkundig
> auskunft geben können.



Knorr hat noch nicht geantwortet. Bevor wir hier weiter mit Halbwissen um
uns werfen.

Ich beziehe mich momentan lediglich auf Beobachtungen. MotoGP (freistehende
Scheibe als Vergleichsobjekt, damit nicht wieder jemand auf die F1 kommt)
fährt massive Scheiben, keine innenbelüfteten. In Bezug auf dieses
Vergleichsobjekt spinnt sich mein Gedanke weiter zum Marketing. Wieviele
Hersteller beackern den Markt der Scheibenbremsen für Mountainbikes?
Einige. So, viele lesen brav die Bike und da bekommen "Innovationen"
Pluspunkte. Hebelverstellungen etc. D.h. die Hersteller sind einem gewissen
"Innovationsdruck" ausgesetzt, der meiner Meinung nach nicht immer zwingend
auf wissenschaftlich erhärtbaren Fakten beruht, sondern mitunter auch
darauf, was sich gut verkaufen läßt. Siehe zb auch die in meinen Augen
ziemlich unnütze Disk von Magura mit dem Ventilationsspider. Und nun
wieder zurück zur MotoGP: Ich denke mal (d.h. ich bin der Meinung und
möchte keinem hier seine Überzeugung schlechtmachen!), dass in der MotoGP
der Nutzenfaktor höher als der "Verkaufsfaktor" steht. D.h. wenn eine
innenbelüftete Scheibe Vorteile brächte, führe man diese auch. Gerade, da eine Bremsanlage am Motorrad wesentlich mehr wegpacken muß als am Mountainbike. Doppelscheiben sind auch massiv und nicht innenbelüftet und haben je einen eigenen Bremssattel. Sicherlich wirkt sich die größere Masse der innenbelüfteten Hope-Scheibe positiv auf das Wärmeverhalten aus. Auch bietet die größere Oberfläche mehr Fläche zur Hitzeableitung. Nur - ist dies bei einer freistehenden Scheibe sinnvoll? Mal sehen was Knorr antwortet.


----------



## lexle (23. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> Knorr hat noch nicht geantwortet. Bevor wir hier weiter mit Halbwissen um
> uns werfen.
> 
> Ich beziehe mich momentan lediglich auf Beobachtungen. MotoGP (freistehende
> ...



Du willst es nicht begreifen?

Wie du sagst.. beim Moped sind die freistehend daher kühlt es gut. Aber Sie Motorradbremse hat ganz andere größen, DICKEN Und SÁTTELdimensionen sowie Belaggrößen.

Im verhältnis zur Größe und Gewicht muss die MTB Bremse VIEL mehr leisten

Brembo hat eine fürs MTB gemacht.. die wiegt pro stück 1 kilo und bremst auch gut..

Aber GENAU hier liegt das Problem .. Bei der V2 sprechen wir von ca. 60 gramm Mehrgewicht dutch die Scheibe bei den Vorteilen..

Das wäre mit Größen Scheiben und mehr Material nicht vergleichbar erreichbar.

LKW-Bremsen sind hier mal nicht Gegenstand der Debatte.

Du vergleichst auch Äpfel mit Birnen.. 

Klar kann ich ohne Vented eine 350 Bremsscheibe mit riesen Bremssattel mit 1,5 Kilo generieren, die die Gleichen Daten bringt.. Aber die will hier keiner.

Wenn du meine Aussage nicht glaubst kannst du dir Gern 2 Bremsen kaufen lassen und die Vergleichswerte eines Sachverständigen (EFBE etc.) bringen.

Vergleiche mit 40 tonner oder Motorrädern Interessiert keinen.

Die fahrtwindkühlung is Beim MTB geringer..

Und magura? Das ist wirklich Schwachsinn


----------



## abi1988 (23. Dezember 2006)

ich weis ja nicht aber wollen die beim moto gp eigentlich kühle scheiben weil bei den aufwärm rundern oder wenn mol einer wegen den bremsen abfliegt heist es als ja die waren ncih trichitg warm  also von daher sind die ja vll garnich auf kühlung aus weil dene ihre bremsen in warmem zustand besser funktionieren daran vll schonmal gedacht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (23. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht aber wollen die beim moto gp eigentlich kühle scheiben weil bei den aufwärm rundern oder wenn mol einer wegen den bremsen abfliegt heist es als ja die waren ncih trichitg warm  also von daher sind die ja vll garnich auf kühlung aus weil dene ihre bremsen in warmem zustand besser funktionieren daran vll schonmal gedacht???



Ähm die Keramikscheiben muss man doch warm bremsen oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## abi1988 (23. Dezember 2006)

ja des mein ich ja das die bei de moto gp garnich auf kühlung aussin die brauchen warme scheiben aber obs jetzt keramik is weis ich ncih man hört nur öfters was von warm bremsen dann werdens wohl keramik sein


----------



## StillPad (23. Dezember 2006)

Naja auf jedenfall kann man Rennmotorräder nicht mit Fahrrädern vergleichen.


----------



## abi1988 (23. Dezember 2006)

schon 
und ich habs jo selber schon festgestellt hab jo auch eine vented un eine normlae wegen hope und die vented ob wohl se vorne ist bleibt kühler laos das spricht für sich
ichbin auf jeden davon überzeugt


----------



## lexle (23. Dezember 2006)

Genau


----------



## switcher (23. Dezember 2006)

So, bin grad von der Arbeit heimgekommen und durfte mir meine neue Bremse auspacken 
Geil. Mal schaun, vielleicht komm ich morgen dazu sie zu montieren. Sonst leg ich sie halt unter`n Baum. Ich denke nächste Woche komme ich dazu sie mal zu testen und werde dann berichten.
Ich wünsch Euch allen ein schönes Fest.


----------



## guhl (23. Dezember 2006)

dann nimm ne hayabusa, die hat halbwegs ordentlich leistung  und bremst mit stahlscheiben.

btw... von der optik her gefallen mir die hope-bremsen viel besser als meine maguras  

soweit ich weiß, brauchen die kohlefaser-scheiben in der F1 eine mindesttemperatur von ca. 400°C - nicht zu verwechseln mit den verbund-bremsscheiben von zb. porsche (PCCB ) und mercedes. diese sind auch nicht auf mindesttemperaturen angewiesen. stahlscheiben müssen dagegen möglichst kühl gehalten werden. daher setzt man im truckracing zb. wasserkühlungen für die scheiben ein. in der motoGP bremst man meines wissens nach auch mit stahlscheiben.

Bremsen in der F1


zitat Brembo: "All Brembo brake discs are made from stainless steel alloys produced specifically for use on braking systems." 

keramik findet erst langsam den Weg in die Motorrad-Welt

Sinn und Unsinn der Ventidisc - u.a. wird auch innebelüftung angeschnitten

DER Thread zu unserer Diskussion.

so und nu werd ich noch ein paar geschenke für die lieben einpacken...


----------



## Hartie (24. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die V2 sondern ums ausprobieren habe schon tausende von Euros in die Bremsen gesteckt, gekauft ausprobiert, für ******* befunden und wieder verkauft.
> Und das ist teuer! Pro Bremse kann man ja immer mit 400 aufwärts rechnen.



du weist doch, wie ich das meine.... von meinen kollegen fahren fast alle unterschiedliche bremsen.... einer gustavs, n andrer julie, ich und noch 2hayes, nen verrückter hs33 , wieder andere ne el camino oder ne cleg... da kann man ja mal ausprobieren, wie sich jede so fährt, bei mir dauert es nich lang, da weis ich ob für mich ne bremse was taugt man muss sich ja nicht gleich selbst alle kaufen aber is nat. auch ne möglichkeit, da kann man halt mal länger fahren und sich nen bild machen


ps ich freu mich schon wie ein schnitzel auf heute abend  
hoffentlich bekomm ich die mit dem spider in gunsmoke....


----------



## StillPad (24. Dezember 2006)

Hartie schrieb:


> du weist doch, wie ich das meine.... von meinen kollegen fahren fast alle unterschiedliche bremsen.... einer gustavs, n andrer julie, ich und noch 2hayes, nen verrückter hs33 , wieder andere ne el camino oder ne cleg... da kann man ja mal ausprobieren, wie sich jede so fährt, bei mir dauert es nich lang, da weis ich ob für mich ne bremse was taugt man muss sich ja nicht gleich selbst alle kaufen aber is nat. auch ne möglichkeit, da kann man halt mal länger fahren und sich nen bild machen
> 
> 
> ps ich freu mich schon wie ein schnitzel auf heute abend
> hoffentlich bekomm ich die mit dem spider in gunsmoke....



Tja bei mir sieht das ganz schlecht aus, da fahren die kaum Rad.
Mein Kollege Grimeca, der andere Julies den wurde aber Rad geklaut eher ich mal Probe fahren konnte.
Der andere Bautenzugschiebenbremse von Shimano oder so 
Und der andere Cantilever Bremsen

Da hat man nicht viel Auswahl, es müsste ein Testprogramm geben wo man sich Testmodele ausleihen und Probefahren kann.

Ind Gunsmoke wollte ich den Spider auch erst, aber passt nicht zum Bike


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Dezember 2006)

Also in der MotoGP wird in allen 3 klassen mit Kohlefaserverbundscheiben gefahren. Außer bei nässe, da können die nciht auf betriebstemperatur gebracht werden. Und es gab/ gibt auch innenbelüftete scheiben, die werden aber nur am Hinterrad gefahren, das habe ich schon auf einigen bildern gesehen. Und wenn man mal nen serien motorad her nimmt in damit längere zeit fährt, dann werden die Bremsen da auch sehr heis und man spürt irgendwann auch ein leichtes rubbeln bzw. fading. 
eine innenbelüftete scheibe hat schon den vorteil, das sie breiter ist und damit eine größere OF in den wind stellt und damit auch besser gekühlt wird. 

@ ransom
wenn du dir nach 200km sorgen machst das deine beläge bald runter sind, scheinen die ja nicht lange zu halten... oder fährst du nur berg ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (25. Dezember 2006)

Gestern habe die bei N24 ein nicht fertig montierten Porsche gezeigt der hatte auch innen belüftete Scheiben


----------



## konastuff (25. Dezember 2006)

.... mein dummer bruder ....


----------



## Hartie (25. Dezember 2006)

ah ja... gunsmoke, weis auch noch nich, obs zum stinky passt, naja mal sehn, um so mehr teile in der farbe ans rad kommen, um so besser passts, meine bremse hat mich nat. nicht rechtzeitig erreicht, so dass ich die mittwoch oder donnerstag holen fahre...


----------



## guhl (25. Dezember 2006)

Member57 schrieb:


> Also in der MotoGP wird in allen 3 klassen mit Kohlefaserverbundscheiben gefahren. Außer bei nässe, da können die nciht auf betriebstemperatur gebracht werden. Und es gab/ gibt auch innenbelüftete scheiben, die werden aber nur am Hinterrad gefahren, das habe ich schon auf einigen bildern gesehen. Und wenn man mal nen serien motorad her nimmt in damit längere zeit fährt, dann werden die Bremsen da auch sehr heis und man spürt irgendwann auch ein leichtes rubbeln bzw. fading.
> eine innenbelüftete scheibe hat schon den vorteil, das sie breiter ist und damit eine größere OF in den wind stellt und damit auch besser gekühlt wird.
> 
> @ ransom
> wenn du dir nach 200km sorgen machst das deine beläge bald runter sind, scheinen die ja nicht lange zu halten... oder fährst du nur berg ab?



danke für die info, hast du ne quelle dafür (ich mein die scheiben in der motoGP)? ich hab diesbzgl nix gefunden...


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Dezember 2006)

nee hab ich nicht mehr, ich hatte mal ne alte "Motorad" da waren bilder vom GrandPrix drin und da habe ich mich schon damals gewundert und fande das ziehmlich abgefahren. ich werd nochmal zuhause suchen und wenn ich die zeitung finde mal eins posten.


----------



## Spezialistz (26. Dezember 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Gestern habe die bei N24 ein nicht fertig montierten Porsche gezeigt der hatte auch innen belüftete Scheiben



hat ein 15 jahre alter nissan micra auch. ist er deswegen genau so schnell?


----------



## StillPad (27. Dezember 2006)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> hat ein 15 jahre alter nissan micra auch. ist er deswegen genau so schnell?



Ich meinte damit auch nur das das Gang und gäbe ist 
Wenn die am Motorrad noch Bautenzugbremsen fahren würde muss es ja nicht am Rad sein


----------



## Oldboy65 (27. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> dann nimm ne hayabusa, die hat halbwegs ordentlich leistung  und bremst mit stahlscheiben.
> 
> btw... von der optik her gefallen mir die hope-bremsen viel besser als meine maguras
> 
> ...




Die Vorteile sind doch klar:

- größere Oberfläche / Kühlung der Innenseite
- Gewichtseinsparung


Diese sind bei einer Vollscheibe nicht gegeben. Der eigene produzierte Luftstrom vom Rotor ist dabei uninteressant, dieser ist nur im Kfz wichtig.


----------



## spex (28. Dezember 2006)

endlich  





Mehr Fotos in der Galerie.

Spex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (28. Dezember 2006)

Rad könntest du auch mal wieder putzen 
Neue Bremse an son Dreckding anbauen ne ne ne.

Und zufrieden ohne Floating Disc?


----------



## Hartie (28. Dezember 2006)

is ne floating... aber keine vented


----------



## Oldboy65 (28. Dezember 2006)

spex schrieb:


> endlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Normalerweise kommt die Bremsleitung nach innen 


Wie groß ist das Spaltmaß von Kolben zur floating Scheibe und vented Scheibe?


----------



## StillPad (28. Dezember 2006)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt die Bremsleitung nach innen



Die Könner bauen sie außen dran 
Meinte natürlich ob den Vented nicht Floating


----------



## spex (28. Dezember 2006)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt die Bremsleitung nach innen
> 
> Wie groß ist das Spaltmaß von Kolben zur floating Scheibe und vented Scheibe?




Bremsleitung innen = Scheuern an Standrohren und Gabelbrücke  
Bremsleitung außen = kein Scheuern  

Das Spaltmaß ist vorne ca. 0,6 und hinten 0,5 mm.

Hab keinen Vergleich zur Vented aber die Floating zieht nach kurzem 
Einbremsen wie Sau , wegen Fading mach ich mir bei 203er Scheiben 
eh keine Gedanken.

Is doch sauber des Bike


----------



## guhl (28. Dezember 2006)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Die Vorteile sind doch klar:
> 
> - größere Oberfläche / Kühlung der Innenseite
> - Gewichtseinsparung
> ...



im ersten punkt stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. im zweiten nicht ganz  gewichtseinsparung im vergleich zu einer ebenso dicken massiv-scheibe. allerdings bleibt meine frage, warum dann an motorrädern keine innenbelüfteten scheiben verbaut werden, unbeantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (28. Dezember 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> allerdings bleibt meine frage, warum dann an motorrädern keine innenbelüfteten scheiben verbaut werden, unbeantwortet



Frag den Hersteller von Motorrad Scheibe 
Wahrscheinlich gibs kein Markt dafür.
Wahrscheinlich traut sich keiner solche Scheiben zu bauen.
Wenn das Teil Innen einfach bricht bei 300kmh, böse, böse...


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Januar 2007)

hier mal ein bild von einer innbelüfteten scheibe am motorrad. 
es handelt sich um eine Honda RC V 211 des Movistarteams. Die hat hinten eine, leider ist es eine extrem schlechte Qualität. sorry dafür.
aber man kann erkennen das die scheib aufkeinenfall voll sein kann.


----------



## StillPad (10. Januar 2007)

Falsche Foto?
Ich kann da nicht mal ne Scheibe sehn  
Wo wir gerade bei Hondo sind
Klick


Boah diese Forum ist so schwul. Man ersetze ******* durch "s c h e isse"


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Januar 2007)

auf dem bild ist im hintergund ein hinterrad einer honda zu sehen und die hat rechts hinten eine scheibenbremse und die sieht meiner ansicht nach (und mit etwas fantasie) stark danach aus als ob die innenbelüftet wäre


----------



## StillPad (10. Januar 2007)

Ich dachte das wäre der Zahnkranz


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Januar 2007)

bei motorädern ist die kette meist links.
warum das so ist weiß ich nicht genau. hat aber vermutlich damit zu tun, das früher motoräder angetreten wurden und der kickstarter fast immer auf der entgegengesetzten seite zur kette ist. und mit rechts kann man nen motorad besser ankicken


----------



## Spezialistz (10. Januar 2007)

Member57 schrieb:


> auf dem bild ist im hintergund ein hinterrad einer honda zu sehen und die hat rechts hinten eine scheibenbremse und die sieht meiner ansicht nach (und mit etwas fantasie) stark danach aus als ob die innenbelüftet wäre



habe schon öfter auf fotos gesehen, dass bei der motogp hinten (aber nur hinten..) innenbelüftete scheiben gefahren werden.

warum vorne nicht? wo soll denn bei zwei 310er scheiben was faden?  
ich hab 2x 270mm vorne. keine fadingprobleme.


----------



## Orakel (10. Januar 2007)

weil sie vorne Carbonscheiben haben.


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Januar 2007)

Orakel schrieb:


> weil sie vorne Carbonscheiben haben.



die 250er haben aber stahlscheiben.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (11. Januar 2007)

Hi in die Runde,

hat denn schon irgend einer die vented Disk an einer Fox 40 verbaut????

Ich habe da ein kleines aber feines Problem. Die Nieten der Scheibe schleifen am Adapter und so dreh sich das Rad leider nicht  
Oder gibt es für die vented Disk einen anderen Adapter als für die floating Disk  

Bin mal auf Antworten gespannt und auf Lösungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (11. Januar 2007)

man kann auch carbon-scheiben innenbelüften die frage war ja vielmehr, ob sich der nutzen einer innenbelüfteten scheibe (bessere kühlung durch bessere ventilation) bei einer völlig frei im fahrtwind stehenden scheibe (motorrad, fahrrad) lohnt bzw. übertragen läßt.


----------



## Hartie (11. Januar 2007)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hi in die Runde,
> 
> hat denn schon irgend einer die vented Disk an einer Fox 40 verbaut????
> 
> ...



also entweder du fragst direkt bei hope an, was da geht oder holst dir gleich ne non-vented, glaube nich, dass des passt, wenns so schon schleift... aber frag mal direkt an


----------



## abi1988 (11. Januar 2007)

was soll ne non vented ändern ich hab ja wegen hope hier zwei liegen ne vented un ne normale floatnig disc weil dei falsch verpackt ham.
ichhab mir die grad angeschaut und des würde kein unterschied machen denn die spider sind die gleichen und die nieten sind bei beidne geleich dick also würde die auch schleifen


----------



## StillPad (11. Januar 2007)

Tja wer Fox kauft wird automatisch bestraft 

Ich würde mich an den Hope Händler wenden (den die Bremsen auf den Tisch klatschen sagen und fragen was der mir für ein Scheiß verkauft hat?!
Oder das lieber mit der Gabel machen? )
Man könnte auch den Robin eine Mail schreiben und hoffen das er antwortet.


----------



## spex (11. Januar 2007)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hi in die Runde,
> 
> hat denn schon irgend einer die vented Disk an einer Fox 40 verbaut????
> 
> ...





Hast Du den original Hope Adapter für die Fox 40er?
Auf dem Hope Adapter muß "Fox 40 to I.S 203mm" stehen!


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Januar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tja wer Fox kauft wird automatisch bestraft
> 
> Oder das lieber mit der Gabel machen?



Das könnte man in letzter Zeit eher von Rock Shox behaupten..Totem und so  


>Welche Naben fährst du?

Die Ringle zb sind bekannt für Toleranzen und Quantität

>Sind deine Aufnahmen plangefrässt?

An meiner Fox40 gingen über 1,5mm (!!!) Pulver weg.

Wie sehr schleift es?Ist es minimal?

Schreibe ZUERST eine Mail an Robin von Hope.Hier die Email Adresse:

[email protected]

Eine Antwort bekommst du 100%,zudem sehr kompetent.So ist nunma Robin.

>Wenn du sofort zum Händler gehst.Bekommst du höchstens n Schulterzucken.Nach dem Motto:Sowas hatt ich noch nie zuvor.Aber ich nehm sie zurück,und bestell dir ne neue.Und was macht die neue?Ja,genau das gleiche...schleif...

Ps:Ich bekomme in 2 Wochen mein neues Bike,und werde die gleiche Kombi fahren.Sollte das gleiche sein,werd ich nötigenfalls den Adapter etwas abfrässen (könnte deinen auch gleich mitmachen,für lau    )

Gruss Rafael


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (11. Januar 2007)

@ SpeedyR --> Ich fahre vorne wie hinten Hügi FR-Naben. Die sollten von der Verarbeitung her ja schon in Ordnung sein. Es schleif schon ein wenig. Vielleicht 3-4 Zehntel.

Die Fox habe ich noch nicht bearbeitet. Wenn da wirklich soviel Lack drauf ist wie du sagst kann es ja schon das Problem sein !!

Aber Rafael, wenn du dein Bike aufgebaut hast und eventuell auf das selbe Problem stossen solltest melde dich mal wieder bei mir ( [email protected] ).

Habe auch mal meinen Hopeadapter für die Fox 40 vermessen. Der ist exakt 11,23mm breit. Vielleicht ist der ja aus der Toleranz. Würde dann gerne dein Angebot in Anspruch nehmen und dir meinen Adapter zuschicken zum abfräsen

THX
Wolf


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Januar 2007)

So ich habe mir auch mal das Premium-Paket bestellt, V2 mit Vented  
Ich hoffe die kocht nicht so ab wie meine Hayes


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> So ich habe mir auch mal das Premium-Paket bestellt, V2 mit Vented
> Ich hoffe die kocht nicht so ab wie meine Hayes



Ne.. keine angst war ein guter Kauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (12. Januar 2007)

so freunde der innenbelüftung, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, habe ich bzgl. meines ansinnens, ob innenbelüftete, frei im fahrtwind stehende scheiben sinnvoll sind, eine mail an knorr geschrieben. Hier die Antwort:


Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

wir haben Ihre Anfrage an den zuständigen Fachkollegen weitergeleitet und lassen Ihnen hier seine Antwort zukommen:

Neben dem von Herrn xxx bereits erwähnten Sachverhalt der intensiven Fahrtwindkühlung einer Motorradbremsscheibe sprechen auch noch andere Faktoren für die heute verwendeten Massivscheiben.

1. Geringeres notwendiges Energiespeichervermögen 
Bei PKW und insbesondere bei LKW Bremsscheiben sind die Abmessungen und damit das Gewicht der Bremsscheiben wesentlich durch das notwendige Wärmespeichervermögen bestimmt, welches sich aus der umzuwandelnden kinetischen Energie des Fahrzeuges ergibt. Dies ist auch bei einem schweren Motorrad aufgrund des geringen Gesamtgewichtes erheblich geringer als bei einem PKW oder LKW. Aus diesem Grunde können die Reibringe von Motorradbremsscheiben relativ dünnwandig gestaltet werden.
Auslegungskriterium ist hier nicht die notwendige wärmeaufnehmende Masse, sondern die notwendige Formstabilität der Bremsscheibe.

2. Bremsscheiben- Gewicht und Abmessungen
Da die Reibringdicke bei den beiden Bremsbändern einer innenbelüfteten Bremsscheibe gegenüber den heute üblichen Bremsscheiben aus Stabilitätsgründen kaum reduziert werden kann, ergibt sich bei einer Ausführung mit Innenbelüftung aufgrund der zwei voneinander beabstandeten und mit Rippen oder Stegen verbundenen Reibringe ein deutlich höheres Gewicht und auch eine entsprechend größere Dicke des Doppelreibringes. Dies wiederum führt zu größeren Abmessungen des Bremssattels. Gewicht, Drehmasse und Luftwiderstand des Rades werden damit erhöht, wodurch die Agilität des Fahrzeuges nachteilig beeinflusst wird.

3. Wirksamkeit der Innenbelüftung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten
Da auf den Luftaustrittsquerschnitt einer innenbelüfteten Bremsscheibe in der Motorradanwendung aufgrund des freien Einbaus ein Staudruck wirkt, ist der Effekt der Innenbelüftung durch den angestrebten "Radialturbinen"-Effekt fragwürdig. Es ist eher anzunehmen, dass die Scheibe durch den Fahrtwind von außen nach innen etwas durchgeblasen wird. Genauere Erkenntnisse hierüber liegen jedoch in unserem Hause nicht vor.

4. Herstellkosten
Bei Zweiradfahrzeugen sind Edelstahlbremsscheiben zum Standard geworden, die bei Korrosionsfreiheit auch eine hohe Festigkeit und Berstsicherheit aufweisen. Einfache ebene Bremsscheiben können aus diesen Materialien sehr rationell z.B. durch Stanzen hergestellt werden. Eine innenbelüftete Bremsscheibe müsste als Edelstahlgußteil oder als mehrteilige Bremsscheibe hergestellt werden, womit die Herstellkosten ein Mehrfaches betragen würden.

Aufgrund der genannten Fakten erscheint eine Anwendung der Innenbelüftung bei Bremsscheiben für Zweiradfahrzeuge nicht vorteilhaft.

Wir hoffen Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

yyy
--
Knorr-Bremse AG
Corporate Communications, V/O
Moosacher Str. 80, D-80809 Munich


----------



## .irie. (12. Januar 2007)

Ich dachte immer Knorr wäre für Suppen zuständig aber nunja die kennen sich ja doch aus . Aber Fakt ist ein Fahrrad ist genausowenig ein Motorrad wie n Apfel eine Birne ist. Schluss aus. Hättest du vlt gleich nach der Hope Bremse gefragt , oder zumindest nach einem Fahrrad , aber so kannst du hier keine Menschen überzeugen.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Ich hätte ne Frage an euch , und zwar fahr ich mehr dirt und bissl im Wald , aber wenn ich im Wald bin dann FSA  also mit andern worten SO oft wir meine Bremse jetzt nicht unbedingt heiß , ich hatte ne Loise FR und die aht auch ent gefadet oder sonstwas.
So jetzt kommts , beeinflusst die Ventidisk nu auch das bremsverhalten wenn ich einfach nur so ma eben kurz ne vollbremse hinlegen will, also n Front Wheeli?!Denn wenn ich mir das Teil schon kauf dann will ich wie hier gesagt wurde mich auf die Fre*** legen wenn ich n krampf in der Hand hab  und zwar bei 10km/h genauso wie bei 80 ^^
mfg

P.S Kann nicht endlich mal jemand diesen bescheurten Bike test beischaffen???


----------



## guhl (12. Januar 2007)

.irie. schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Knorr wäre für Suppen zuständig aber nunja die kennen sich ja doch aus . Aber Fakt ist ein Fahrrad ist genausowenig ein Motorrad wie n Apfel eine Birne ist. Schluss aus. Hättest du vlt gleich nach der Hope Bremse gefragt , oder zumindest nach einem Fahrrad , aber so kannst du hier keine Menschen überzeugen.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------



wie ich bereits erwähnte, möchte ich niemand von irgendwas überzeugen. wenn einer von der bremse begeistert ist und sie als sinnvoll erachtet, spricht nichts gegen die benutzung. mir geht es einzig und allein darum, ob es sinnvoll ist, innenbelüftete scheiben an einer stelle zu verbauen, die voll im fahrtwind steht. als ich die bremse das erste mal auf der HP von hope gesehen hat, dachte ich mir bei der optik  und sie wird sicher auch ein ziemlicher wurfanker sein. überzeugen? jeder ist seines glückes schmied


----------



## StillPad (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> 4. Herstellkosten
> Bei Zweiradfahrzeugen sind Edelstahlbremsscheiben zum Standard geworden, die bei Korrosionsfreiheit auch eine hohe Festigkeit und Berstsicherheit aufweisen. Einfache ebene Bremsscheiben können aus diesen Materialien sehr rationell z.B. durch Stanzen hergestellt werden. Eine innenbelüftete Bremsscheibe müsste als Edelstahlgußteil oder als mehrteilige Bremsscheibe hergestellt werden, womit die Herstellkosten ein Mehrfaches betragen würden.
> 
> Aufgrund der genannten Fakten erscheint eine Anwendung der Innenbelüftung bei Bremsscheiben für Zweiradfahrzeuge nicht vorteilhaft.



Da haben wir es ja.
Die kosten 
Wären die nicht so teuer würde die bestimmt jeder fahren 
Hab ich glaub ich auch schon 1-2 Seiten vorher erwähnt.

Dazu kommt noch das MTB Scheiben aus Stahl und nicht Edelstahl sind.
Wäre ich über Edelstahlscheiben froh, endlich kein Rost mehr an den Dingern.

Jeder der einmal im Winter gefahren ist weiß was ich meine


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> so freunde der innenbelüftung, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, habe ich bzgl. meines ansinnens, ob innenbelüftete, frei im fahrtwind stehende scheiben sinnvoll sind, eine mail an knorr geschrieben. Hier die Antwort:
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> ...


*

alles natürlich wunderschön geschrieben.. Und wenn man es genau liest (siehe oben), dann bestätigt das genau das was wir hier Sagen....

MASSIVBREMSSCHEIBEN und nur diese können genug Wärme Speichern.  und das Motorrad ist eh so leicht, das die Schwere MASSIVBREMSSCHEIBE nicht innenblüftetet sein muss.

Knorr stellt Bremsen her die ganz andere Dimensionen und Gewichte haben als am Fahrrad.

Genau das ist der Punkt den ich dir hier weiß gott wie oft versucht habe zu erklären. 

Wenn du am Fahrrad eien Massibremscheibe nimmst wiegt die vielelleicht 2 KG  damit o.g. passt (Und die Vented ist relativ moderat schwerer als die normale) .. Du kannst auch ne 350 er scheibe verbauen wird die Fading Probleme sicher auch in Griff bekommen...

Bie der Vented bremst nunmal der Belag nur einseitig auf einer Bremsscheibenoberfläche.. bei ner normalen beidseitig.. die Hizte wird hier verstärkt und nicht abgeleitet.

Also bitte hör endlich auf Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen...

Ich habe vorne Vented un hinten normal und kann es einfach beurteilen ob es in dein Weltbild passt oder nicht.

Obwohl ich von der Bike-Bild und Mountain-Doof sonst nichts von den tests halte kommen sie zu dem Schluss: Vented bleibt Kühler und kein Fading. Die Ventidisc von Magura dagegen der einhellige Flop...

So.. Ende*


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Da haben wir es ja.
> Die kosten
> Wären die nicht so teuer würde die bestimmt jeder fahren
> Hab ich glaub ich auch schon 1-2 Seiten vorher erwähnt.
> ...



Hope sind edelstahlscheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (12. Januar 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> Ich habe vorne Vented un hinten normal und kann es einfach beurteilen ob es in dein Weltbild passt oder nicht.



normative instanz?

naja egal. wie ich bereits schrieb, wer davon überzeugt ist, soll die vented-scheibe von hope fahren. ich bin nicht davon überzeugt. meiner meinung nach eher eine marketing-aktion denn mit einem so großem nutzen behaftet, als dass sich die mehrkosten lohnen. im sinne von König Friedrich August III. verabschiede ich mich aus dem austausch von meinungen.


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> wie ich bereits erwähnte, möchte ich niemand von irgendwas überzeugen. wenn einer von der bremse begeistert ist und sie als sinnvoll erachtet, spricht nichts gegen die benutzung. mir geht es einzig und allein darum, ob es sinnvoll ist, innenbelüftete scheiben an einer stelle zu verbauen, die voll im fahrtwind steht. als ich die bremse das erste mal auf der HP von hope gesehen hat, dachte ich mir bei der optik  und sie wird sicher auch ein ziemlicher wurfanker sein. überzeugen? jeder ist seines glückes schmied



doch genau das versuchst du die ganze zeit..

Knorr macht LKW Bremsen wie beschrieben ist dort die Bremsscheibengröße direkt dutch die benögtigte Wärmekapazität bestimmt.

Beim Fahrrad ist es andersw.. es gibt definierte Größen um gewichtsbereiche zu erreichen (Race, Tour; DH).

Glaubst du, Magura würde für ne Louise ne Bremsscheibe (Ohne Bremse) anbieten die 800 Gramm wiegt, nur damit se der Hitze besser trotzt.. nein..

Genau.

Das Oben bezieht sich auf LKW, PKW und Motorrad.. Keine Aussage auf ein Fahrrad, andere Gewichte und Geschwindigkeiten hat...


----------



## guhl (12. Januar 2007)

ich behalte mir vor, selbst über meine intentionen entscheiden zu dürfen.


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> normative instanz?
> 
> naja egal. wie ich bereits schrieb, wer davon überzeugt ist, soll die vented-scheibe von hope fahren. ich bin nicht davon überzeugt. meiner meinung nach eher eine marketing-aktion denn mit einem so großem nutzen behaftet, als dass sich die mehrkosten lohnen. im sinne von König Friedrich August III. verabschiede ich mich aus dem austausch von meinungen.



Ich werde hier selten so stinkig wie jetzt aber du verstehst es wohl nicht anders. 

-Du hast keine Ahnung von Scheibenbremsen

-Du verstehst ganz einfach den Unterschied zwischen einer 130 Gramm Dünn-Bremsscheibe eines Fahrrads und einer 0mm- bis was weiß ich wieviele mm  LKW/PKW/Motorrad Massiv-Bremsscheibe nicht. Schreib doch den Herren mal an und geb ihm die Daten der Vented und der V2 Stahlscheibe und lass ihn mal da die Wärmespeicherkapa der Oberflächen rechnen.. 

-Du bringst einen Vergleich von LKW und Motorradbremsen der gar nichts über 60 oder 70  g mehrgewicht und funktion einer vented aussagt.

-Du fährst mit Sicherheit keine 11 Jahre Scheibenbremsen wie ich

-Du hast keine Moto V2 bremse schon gar nicht beide Versionen im direkten Vergleich

-Selbst "Fachblätter" kommen zum gleichen Schluß wie die die hier Vented fahren (Oh Gott erschlag mich das ich die bike als Argumentationshilfe nehme)

-Das ist definitiv kein marketing hype. dat dingens funktioniert 

- Im gegensatz zu dir kannst du gerne mein Bike Fahren, temperaturen messen und den unterschied direkt nachvollziehen. Für Deine Behauptungen gibt es keinerlei Beweise. Das Schreiben von Knorr belegt mit Sicherheit nicht deine These , sonder stellt nur das dar, was bei Motorrädern mit einer Massivscheibe erklärbar ist. Das ist aber kein Argument Pro oder Con vented am Bike..


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat soll man einfach mal die Fresse halten


----------



## guhl (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> im sinne von König Friedrich August III. verabschiede ich mich aus dem austausch von meinungen.


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> ich behalte mir vor, selbst über meine intentionen entscheiden zu dürfen.




Du darfts  über deine Absichten, Beweggründe (dt. Überstzung von Intention) selbstverständlich selbt entscheiden (Fremdwörter sollte man nur einsetze, wenn man weiß was sie heißen)

Andernfalls solltest du dein rudimentär dem Thema dienendes  Zehntelswissen (Halbwissen wäre geschmeichelt)  besser besser mittels uteralen Lauten in deinem Basement artikulieren   uns tangiert deine Meinung nämlich periphär.


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


>



Hoffentlich bleibt es da auch dabei


----------



## guhl (12. Januar 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> periphär



streiche "ä", setze "e"


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> streiche "ä", setze "e"


 Asche auf mein Haupt lag ich wohl falsch


----------



## StillPad (12. Januar 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> Hope sind edelstahlscheiben



Ähm sind die Hope Scheiben den Rostfrei?

Hab eben nochmal nachgeschlagen und Edelstahl besagt ja noch nicht obs Rostfrei ist.

Mein Bezug ging in dieser Sicht auf Rostfrei.
Ein Fehler von mir.

Kenne bis jetzt noch keine Bike Scheiben die Rostfrei waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ähm sind die Hope Scheiben den Rostfrei?
> 
> Hab eben nochmal nachgeschlagen und Edelstahl besagt ja noch nicht obs Rostfrei ist.
> 
> ...



Nir ist noch kleien gerostet.. wenn die Rosten würde wärs wie am Auto.. auto waschen stehen lassen paar sunden später Rost..

Sind Edelstahl steht im Prospekt. edelstahl ist im Normalfall rostfrei


----------



## StillPad (12. Januar 2007)

Erst aber der Werkstoff Nr. 43XX laut Wiki 

Aber wenns so ist klingt es sehr gut.
Mal sehen wenn die den ersten Schnee ab bekommen.
Meine Grimeca Scheiben haben sofort gerostet.

Bis jetzt hatte ich mit den Hope Scheiben bei andern Bremsen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## konastuff (12. Januar 2007)

**** der soll sich nich immer anmelden


----------



## Hartie (12. Januar 2007)

so JAAAAAAAA sie is da... erst schon drangeschmiedet, gar kein problem gewesen schnell & vorallem schleiffrei ausgerichtet dann bremse bis zum kumpel hin schleifen gelassen und schon jetzt geht die besser als die hayes hfx mit großer scheibe... weniger kraftaufwand, besser zu dosieren mehr power einfach alles, was ich erwartet hab, wenn die noch besser wird oder gleichbleibt sind alle erwartungen erfüllt, bilder morgen


----------



## blackforest (12. Januar 2007)

Mal so rein Interessehalber: Was wiegt eigentlich ne V2 mit innenbelüfteter 200er-Scheibe????


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> so JAAAAAAAA sie is da... erst schon drangeschmiedet, gar kein problem gewesen schnell & vorallem schleiffrei ausgerichtet dann bremse bis zum kumpel hin schleifen gelassen und schon jetzt geht die besser als die hayes hfx mit großer scheibe... weniger kraftaufwand, besser zu dosieren mehr power einfach alles, was ich erwartet hab, wenn die noch besser wird oder gleichbleibt sind alle erwartungen erfüllt, bilder morgen


Siehste.. sa gi ch doch.. und die wird noch um ein mehrfaches besser.. morgen hab ich den nächsetn Ride


----------



## lexle (12. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Mal so rein Interessehalber: Was wiegt eigentlich ne V2 mit innenbelüfteter 200er-Scheibe????



Guck mal meine Post weiter vorne 700 Gramm das stück, je nach aspter oder ob Vorn eoder hinten ..

Aber es lognt sich


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Januar 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> Ne.. keine angst war ein guter Kauf...




  denke ich auch, ist auch schon unterwegs, wird Montag hier aufschlagen


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Hier nochma das Gewicht der Moto.

Moto VR Bremse komplett mit 200er Scheibe Floating 596gramm
Moto VR Bremse komplett mit 200er Scheibe Vented Floating 649gramm


Moto HR Bremse komplett mit 200er Scheibe Floating 639gramm
Moto HR Bremse komplett mit 200er Scheibe Vented Floating 727gramm

>Insgesamt nicht die leichteste.Dafür hervorragende Bremsleistung und ausgezeichnete Standfestigkeit,gerade mit der Vented Disc  

Gruss Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Wieso ist den die vordere 10gr schwere als die hintere? 
Hinten hat man ja schon mehr Gewicht durch die Leitung.

Ich werde auch mal messen wenn sie kommt.


----------



## Hartie (13. Januar 2007)

ich sach euch... mir kribbelts in den fingern aber hier is sooo windig und könnt auch baldwieder anfangen zu regnen aber ich geh definitiv heute fahren

wisst ihr was ne komplette hayes hfx mit adapter und scheibe + schrauben wiegt??? so im vergleich, ob ich was gutmach oder eher nich... die scheibe is schon schwerer - logisch aber die bremse an sich is im vergleich zur hfx 9 leichter


----------



## abi1988 (13. Januar 2007)

nein auf keine fall si die leichter! dein bremssattel ist um einiges massiver und die stahlflexleitung wiegt auch mehr also gut machen wirst denk ich da nix


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Jup Hope baut übertriebengroße Bremssättel.

Eine Hayes ist definitiv leichter, hat schon kleine Kolben, geringere Ausmaße und und und


----------



## Hartie (13. Januar 2007)

moto hebel + leitung + bremssattel + dot  is leichter als hayes hebel + leitung + bremssattel + adapter + adapterschrauben - das steht fest! merkt man sofort

bilder kommen gleich...


----------



## abi1988 (13. Januar 2007)

bei der hayes hast das dot vergessen
aber irgendwie kann cih des nich glauben das die hayes schwerer is
ichhab ja au beide bremsen und die moto macht nen viel massiveren eindruck und hat auch andere ausmaße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (13. Januar 2007)

ja... bei der hayes das dot auch dabei 

is aber wirklich so... man merkt den unterschied beträchtlich

so, hier die versprochenen bilder!

komplettes bike:




Bremshebel & Modifizierter Deore shifter










Bremssattel:









Und special Thanks To:


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Januar 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier nochma das Gewicht der Moto.
> 
> ...





Die Bremsen wurden nachgewogen durch die "Bravo" Fahrradzeitschrift "Mountainbike Magazin"

Zum Vergleich

Avid Code 200mm/200mm VR 623g ,HR 651g

Formula Oro 200mm/200mm VR 463g HR 478g

Hope Mono M4 200mm/200mm VR 491g HR 505g

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## .irie. (13. Januar 2007)

Vlt habt ihrs ja überleen im streitwahn aber naja ich schrebs gerne nochma

Ich hätte ne Frage an euch , und zwar fahr ich mehr dirt und bissl im Wald , aber wenn ich im Wald bin dann FSA  also mit andern worten SO oft wir meine Bremse jetzt nicht unbedingt heiß , ich hatte ne Loise FR und die aht auch ent gefadet oder sonstwas.
So jetzt kommts , beeinflusst die Ventidisk nu auch das bremsverhalten wenn ich einfach nur so ma eben kurz ne vollbremse hinlegen will, also n Front Wheeli?!Denn wenn ich mir das Teil schon kauf dann will ich wie hier gesagt wurde mich auf die Fre*** legen wenn ich n krampf in der Hand hab  und zwar bei 10km/h genauso wie bei 80 ^^
mfg


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Naja ich versteh die Frage nicht so ganz darum hab ich auch nicht drauf geantwortet.
Du kannst mit jeder Bremse sowas machen.
Sehr gut ging das bei Hayes Bremse 

Ob das dein Fahrverhalten beinflusst kann dir wohl keiner sagen.


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> Und special Thanks To:



Scheiß Schleichwerbung 
Sehr schön zu sehen der große Abstand der Beläge  

Ich glaube die Bremse wird die erste die an meine Grimeca ran kommt


----------



## abi1988 (13. Januar 2007)

also erstmal zum kona ich seh keinen sin drin hinten dei bessere bremsezu montieren denn man bremst doch deutlcihmehr vorne deswegen hät cih die bremse mir für vorne geholt oder hat nen kompletten satz un eine mal nur ran gemacht zum vergleichen weil naja so ist n meine augen sinnlos
ach und wenn de 2mm unterlegscheiben zwischen bremssattelund adapter packst sitzten die beläge genau auf der scheibe un nutzten auch ausen noch die 2mm der scheibe wo jetzt nicht genutzt werden
ich habs zumindest gemacht aber muss man nicht denk ich.

@.irie. : also die vented disc hat aufs bremsverhalten bei so kurzfristiger beanspruchen keine auswirkung weil die bremse ja nicht heis wird und der kühleffekt zum tragen kommt
mit ner normalen floating disc hatus dich bei der bremse au übern lenker wenn se ein gebremst ist also wen de nen wurfanker willst ist die bremse genau des richtige egal ob mit oder one VD
weis ncih ob das genau dei frage war aber so hab ichs verstanden


----------



## abi1988 (13. Januar 2007)

ach mach mal hinten an der bremse en bissl die schraube los wo die leitung befestigt ist und dreh die leitung bissl in richtung rahmen dann stehts ncih so arg ab musst aber vorsichtig machen sonst läuft dir das dot aus


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Jetzt sehe ich es erst nur hinten ne V2?!
Warum?

Und was sind das für Shifter?
Ausserdas sie Weiß lackiert welches Model?
Sieht aus wie das Shimano Deore Model.
Wie hasten die Gangschaltanzeige weg bekommen und wieder dicht gemacht?


----------



## .irie. (13. Januar 2007)

japp genau, ich brauch eben eher kurz viel bremskraft als sehr lang viel bremskraft weil meine bremse zwar warm wird aber nicht so lange diesem zustand ausgesetzt ist dass sie anfangen wÃ¼rde zu faden , die stÃ¤rkste beanspruchung ie ich den loises zukommengelassen hab war n 20 meter front wheeli und da fings dann an schlechter zu werden.
Fazit: Mit Vented disc bleit sie lÃ¤nger kÃ¼hler und aht lÃ¤nger eine hohe bremskraft
ohne vented disk hat sie die gleiche bremskraft lÃ¤sst nur frÃ¼her nach
wenn man das so sagen kann weil in dem falle sind mit die 80â¬ mehrpreis dann doch so viel, viele dank fÃ¼r eure hilfe , wenn ich sie hab post ich auch natÃ¼rlich meien fahrberichte 
mfg und viel spass mit euren ankern


----------



## abi1988 (13. Januar 2007)

ja durch die vented disc hast halt ne bessere kühlung und die bremse bringt auch auf langen ansprcuhvolen anfarten durchgehend die gleiceh bremsleistung da sie halt nich so warm wird
und du deshalb kein faiding bekommst bei ich dnek bei normalenscheiben wirds sichs au in grenzen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (13. Januar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> also erstmal zum kona ich seh keinen sin drin hinten dei bessere bremsezu montieren denn man bremst doch deutlcihmehr vorne deswegen hät cih die bremse mir für vorne geholt oder hat nen kompletten satz un eine mal nur ran gemacht zum vergleichen weil naja so ist n meine augen sinnlos
> ach und wenn de 2mm unterlegscheiben zwischen bremssattelund adapter packst sitzten die beläge genau auf der scheibe un nutzten auch ausen noch die 2mm der scheibe wo jetzt nicht genutzt werden
> ich habs zumindest gemacht aber muss man nicht denk ich.



die is hinten dran, weils günstiger is - wenn ich die beiden hayes verkauft hab und nur von ne bremse dran hab, is nit sogut, da ich jetzt eh viel in der stadt unterwegs bin, machts auch nix... für beide hatt' ich nich das geld, nun werden die hayes vertickt und dann kommt die 2te



			
				abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> ach mach mal hinten an der bremse en bissl die schraube los wo die leitung befestigt ist und dreh die leitung bissl in richtung rahmen dann stehts ncih so arg ab musst aber vorsichtig machen sonst läuft dir das dot aus


wie mach ich das denn am besten, damit mir die keine luft zieht und nix ausläuft??



			
				StillPad schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sind das für Shifter?
> Ausserdas sie Weiß lackiert welches Model?
> Sieht aus wie das Shimano Deore Model.
> Wie hasten die Gangschaltanzeige weg bekommen und wieder dicht gemacht?



is ein deore shifter... also, ganganzeige abgesägt, fein mit karrosseriespachtel verspachtelt, abgeschliffen, weiß lackiert, unten das runde hab ich auch mit lackier, damit das in der gesamtoptik besser kommt


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> is ein deore shifter... also, ganganzeige abgesägt, fein mit karrosseriespachtel verspachtelt, abgeschliffen, weiß lackiert, unten das runde hab ich auch mit lackier, damit das in der gesamtoptik besser kommt



Genau das gleiche hatte ich auch vor, hatte dan aber kein Bock dazu 

Dafür hätte Shimano mal neue Deckel nachreichen können.


----------



## Hartie (13. Januar 2007)

ach neue deckel... wo kommern da hin??


----------



## StillPad (13. Januar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> ach neue deckel... wo kommern da hin??



In ein Kundenfreundliches Land ? 
Diese rotz wurde doch nur gemacht wegen SchRAM.

Boah wie mir dieser Laden in moment ein rotes Tuch ist.


----------



## Hartie (13. Januar 2007)

ach naja, wenn du willst, mach ich dir so nen hebel, schickste mir deinen zu und fÃ¼r 20â¬ mach ich das  lackiert in wunschfarbe


----------



## Oldboy65 (13. Januar 2007)

Wie habt ihr denn eure V2 vented genau ausgerichtet?

Meine schleift im Leerlauf vorne ein wenig, an zwei Punkten.
Normalerweise sollte es ja reichen den Hebel zu ziehen und dann die Bremszange festzuschrauben.
Habe das Gefühl die zwei Bremsbeläge fahren nicht zu 100% gleichzeitig raus und verbiegen somit ein wenig die Bremsscheibe. Dann würde mit meiner Methode das Spaltmaß unterschiedlich sein. 
Vorne kann ich das Spaltmaß nur sehr schlecht sehen.

Ideen?


----------



## abi1988 (14. Januar 2007)

die kolben fahren unterschiedlich raus ist aber bei so gut wie jeder bremse so.
einfach sattel los machenund per augen maß ausrichten.

@hartie: also mir is luft reingekommen wart grad ncoh aufs dot zum entlüften aber naja hät ich sopwieso machen müssen da ich die leitung abmachen musste zum se durch de rahmen zu verlegen. einfach die schraube nur minimal lösen und mit etwas kraftaufwand dann drehen und auf keine fal den heleb ziehen und wen dan läuft nur dot raus aber luft geht keine rein wen was rausläuft einfach deckel auf un bissl dot nachschütten oder so lassen der verlust is so gering das er nix macht


----------



## StillPad (14. Januar 2007)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn eure V2 vented genau ausgerichtet?
> Ideen?



Sattel mittig ausrichten, Hebel ziehen -> Kolben Fahren aus,
Schrauben wieder lösen vom Sattel, Hebelziehen und dann Schrauben anziehen, nach anziehen, Hebel los lassen und fertig.

Ansonsten viel fummeln


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. Januar 2007)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn eure V2 vented genau ausgerichtet?
> 
> Meine schleift im Leerlauf vorne ein wenig, an zwei Punkten.
> Normalerweise sollte es ja reichen den Hebel zu ziehen und dann die Bremszange festzuschrauben.
> ...



Betriebsanleitung lesen!!!! Die Kolben müßen gleichmäßig "rauskommen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (14. Januar 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> Guck mal meine Post weiter vorne 700 Gramm das stück, je nach aspter oder ob Vorn eoder hinten ..
> 
> Aber es lognt sich



Ja ne so wars nicht gemeint. Ich fahr schon ne Gustl und die hat absolut ausreichend Kraft, macht keine Probleme und schleift normalerweise nicht.  Außerdem hab ich ehrlich keine 330  für eine Bremse übrig.

Hab nur vorher überlegt, ob der andere Schreiber vll. Recht hatte mit der Vermutung, dass die VentedDisk eher Marketing ist. Die Bremse wiegt ja komplett soviel wie ne Gustl, da muss sie ja, wenn sie gut konstruiert ist, auch ein ähnliches Fadingverhalten haben. Und Fading bei der Gustl setz ja bekanntlich seeeehr spät bis nie ein. Mich würde einfach interessieren, ob man, wenn man das gleiche Gewicht z.B. in Form von Kühlrippen anbringt, nicht das gleiche Fadingverhalten hinbekommt.

Aber das wird wohl ne theoretische Frage bleiben


----------



## StillPad (14. Januar 2007)

Es gibt für Ram so nette Kupferkühler.
Solltest als dn Bremssattel entlacken und die mit Wärmeleitkleber drauf kleben 

Quasi Luftgekühlte Bremssättel


----------



## abi1988 (14. Januar 2007)

würde bestimm tinteressant aussehn die frage is nur wie lang würden die dren bleiben....


----------



## blackforest (14. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube Kupferkühlrippen auf der Scheibe würden da noch mehr bringen.


----------



## abi1988 (14. Januar 2007)

ja würd aber bissl komisches gefühl mit sich birngen beim bremsen.....


----------



## Hartie (14. Januar 2007)

wie is das eig. wenn ich oben am ausgleichsbehälter die schwarze kappe abschraube? seh ich dann die dichtung und dann direkt das dot oder is das noch irgentwie da drin gesichert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (14. Januar 2007)

Das ist nix gesichert du siehst diese membran und darunter gleich das Dot.


----------



## StillPad (14. Januar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> würde bestimm tinteressant aussehn die frage is nur wie lang würden die dren bleiben....



Das hält ewig, komm eigendlich auf den PC Bereich und dort hab ich ziemlich alles schon gemodded was man so modden kann 

Wenn die Kühlköper daran kleben kannst du die nur abschlagen mit ein Hammer. 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a98866.html

Sowas sollte wunder wirken 

Hmm man sollte damit mal eine Hayes pimpen.


----------



## guhl (14. Januar 2007)

stillpad, du hast einfach keine ahnung, wie man sowas anpackt  

wir machens wie im truckracing, der rahmen wird als wassertank benutzt und damit wird eine wasserkühlung der scheiben realisiert. zusätzlich kommt noch die eine kühlung des sattels in frage, mit einem im fahrtwind stehenden wärmetauscher mit 12cm-papst-lüfter  soll ja auch leise sein  

btw: wakü im pc is super


----------



## .irie. (14. Januar 2007)

jaja is ja ok , hat ma jemand ne moto fr mit rotem rotor an der scheibe gesehen , die wollt ich mir nämlich zulegen aber vorher hätt ich die vlt gern ma gesehen


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Januar 2007)




----------



## StillPad (14. Januar 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> stillpad, du hast einfach keine ahnung, wie man sowas anpackt
> 
> wir machens wie im truckracing, der rahmen wird als wassertank benutzt und damit wird eine wasserkühlung der scheiben realisiert. zusätzlich kommt noch die eine kühlung des sattels in frage, mit einem im fahrtwind stehenden wärmetauscher mit 12cm-papst-lüfter  soll ja auch leise sein
> 
> btw: wakü im pc is super



Hmm wird mir zu schwer 
Ich bleib bei LuKü

by the way seit 4 Jahren Wakü Nutzer


----------



## .irie. (14. Januar 2007)

boah boah boah boah boah boah boah *sabber* , dazu dann noch das goldne leitungs endstück *saaaaber* oh man ich brauch viel mehr geld , kann mich ent einer sponsorn? bin werd grad 19 und arbeit als unbezahlter praktikant ^^

E: gibts noch mehr fotos?


----------



## StillPad (14. Januar 2007)

ich hoffe du benutzt dann ein goldenen Schnellspanner 
Running Gag.


----------



## .irie. (14. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe doch du willst mich nicht beleidigen , oder warum sollte ich meine Goldne Pro2 mit Schnellspanner fahren?


----------



## StillPad (15. Januar 2007)

Nabe schwarz, Vented Rot und Schnell Spanner Gold.
Na jetzt klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (15. Januar 2007)

asÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶ ja ne muss net sein ^^

P.s gibt die ohne vented disc irgendwo unter 210â¬ ne oder?


----------



## lexle (15. Januar 2007)

.irie. schrieb:


> asÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶ ja ne muss net sein ^^
> 
> P.s gibt die ohne vented disc irgendwo unter 210â¬ ne oder?


net wirklich 

Ich kann aber jedem NUR wÃ¤rmstes die vented empfehlen..

Ich hab vorne vented und hinten ne normale V2 rohloff stahlscheibe.. die hat perfekten Rundlauf und ewig Absatnd zu den BelÃ¤gen.. klingelt aber durch Fat Albert wie die sau (Der reifen versetzt die scheibe in Vrbration) ich kenne das auch on anderen Bremsen (Auch 203er Hayes..) bisher waren King Jim immer die LlÃ¶sung.. diesmal scheint nur die Dicke Betty abhilfe zu schaffen.. ich werde versuchen mir nen Spider fÃ¼r Rohloff fÃ¼r Vented anfertigen zu lassen.

einziges Problem wird das nieten werden.. mal schauen...


----------



## StillPad (15. Januar 2007)

.irie. schrieb:


> asööööööööö ja ne muss net sein ^^
> 
> P.s gibt die ohne vented disc irgendwo unter 210 ne oder?



Gibt es 
http://www.bike-box.de/index.html?target=p_1824.html&lang=de


----------



## .irie. (17. Januar 2007)

ok , doch  mit vented  *gier*
und meine pro2 
und ******** ich brauch noch n ganzes rad 

P.s wenn hier jemand ne moto loswerden will pm


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Januar 2007)

Meine ist am Montag angekommen   
Leider kann ich nicht testen weil mein Rahmen noch nicht da ist, aber die Verarbeitung ist ja mal richtig edel 
Und nachdem der erste Schreck verdaut war, die VR Bremse war in einem sehr feuchten (Bremsflüssigkeit) Beutel eingschweißt, ist aber wohl normal das die schon mal ein wenig "nässen" beim Transport.
Habe ich jetzt richtig bock auf die kommende Sesion, meine Hayes hat ja ständig "gekocht", da macht das wenig Spass, ich hoffe das gehört jetzt mit der Vented-Disk der Vergangenheit an.
Und danke an gocycle.de für die megaschnelle Lieferung  

Mein Fazit ist also, wenn die nur halb so gut funtz wie sie verarbeitet ist und ausschaut, kann 2007 nur geil werden.


----------



## StillPad (19. Januar 2007)

Das hatte ich auch mit der Bremsflüssigkeit im Beutel.
kamm aus den Ausgleichbehälter, wohl sehr im Zeitdruck das die die Bremse nichtmal sauber machen.


----------



## lexle (19. Januar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mit der Bremsflüssigkeit im Beutel.
> kamm aus den Ausgleichbehälter, wohl sehr im Zeitdruck das die die Bremse nichtmal sauber machen.




Das liegt an der membran des Ausgleichsbehälters.. die Hat doch so rippen (Faltenbalg).. da man bei der Montage beim Aufsetzen des Deckels DOT überlaufen lässt, sammelt sich ein teil dort drin.. der geht dann durch die Dekelfräsung gaaanz langsam raus ...

Deshalb ist auch ein kleiner Aufkleber im Bremsen Karton der genau darauf hinweist..

Abwischen und gut ist


----------



## StillPad (19. Januar 2007)

Das Dot greift doch aber die Eloxalschicht an oder?
Ich kenn das von früher, Dot am Rahmen bloß schnell weg wischen sonst geht die Farbe ab.

Bei eloxierten Sachen bin ich mir da aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## Hartie (19. Januar 2007)

noe, eloxiert, da wird die oberfläche verändert, da änderst nix dran
guckt mal in der kiste, oben am denkel steht auch, dass es möglich is, dass etwas bremsflüssigkeit an der bremse is - also alles normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLT (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute, wollte mal nachfragen wie in der Zwischenzeit denn die Erfahrungen sind mit der Moto. Jetzt sollten doch einige ein paar Wochen in Betrieb sein. Gibts Neuigkeiten betreffend:
-normale / innenbelüftete Scheiben
-Standfestigkeit
-Bremskraft
-Quitschen / rubbeln
-welche Beläge fahrt ihr, sinter oder organisch
-Nassbremsverhalten

Danke schon mal


----------



## Hartie (26. Januar 2007)

also... schnell bissi was, hab sie nur hinten dran, weils geld für vorn noch nit reicht
innenbelüftet - geiles design, obs was bringt, konntsch noch nich testen
standfest kan nich auch noch nix sagen
bremskraft, astrein packt bissig zu, angenehmer druckpunkt - nich so hart wie bei der hayes
quietschen wenn ich die bremse langsam zieh, hörts sich wie ein bremsender zug an, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
beläge die, die drin waren, sollten organische sein
nassbremsverhalten genau so gut wie bei trockenen bedingungnen


----------



## abi1988 (26. Januar 2007)

sehr bissig klarer druck punkt super zu dossieren.
beläge kannst nur die orginal hope bis jetzt fahren gibt ja ncoh keine alternativen


----------



## .irie. (7. Februar 2007)

hab so das gefühl dass sich hier alle zusammen auf die bremse angegeilt ham und als sie dann jeder hatte, ist -wie man sieht- alles ausgestorben hier......
is ja wie beim sex 
SCHREIBT DOCH MA ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTE!!!!!am besten mit vergleich...


----------



## KLT (7. Februar 2007)

[is ja wie beim sex 

Nur brauchst Du beim Bremsen kein freundliches Gesicht zu machen!!!!!!!


----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2007)

ja und die bremse macht keine zicken 
ja... was willste hören, im vergleich zu meiner hfx welten
alles is besser geworden



hat jemand ne idee, wie ich das hohe pfeifen bzw. quietschgeräusche wegbekommen könnte? (aufnahme am rahmen is plan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (7. Februar 2007)

Tja miene ist inzwischen auch schon da.
Nun ja was soll man sagen typischer Hope fusch.
AGB undicht.

Bei mir kamm bis jetzt noch kein Hope Bremse an wo nicht nach gebessert werden muss.
Alles schon sehr traurig.
Bei den Schrauben tun die auch das verbauen was gerade Griff bereit ist.
Mal hat man 12.9 Schrauben mall 8.8 mal ohne Angaben.


----------



## abi1988 (7. Februar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich das hohe pfeifen bzw. quietschgeräusche wegbekommen könnte? (aufnahme am rahmen is plan)



also meine pfeit gerade auch mit nem sehr hohen ton
ichhab die vermutung das das vom salz kommt wo mit gestreut wurde weil erst seit dem erstenmal streuen ist es bei mir so vorher war nichts


----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2007)

is bei mir seit anfang an so....
und wenn ich sie langsam zieh, hab ich das gleiche prob wie bei der hayes... tieferes aber immer noch hohes quietschen und vibrationen...


----------



## abi1988 (7. Februar 2007)

hmm fährst du sie mit vented oder ohne weil bei mir is es nur vorne bei der vented hinten wart ich imemrncohauf dei vented hab solang die floating montiert


----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2007)

vented hr


----------



## abi1988 (7. Februar 2007)

hmm vll liegts an der bauweise der vented das die auf grund ihrer bauweise schwingungen erzeugt.
bei mir pfeift es jedoch nur wenn ich langsam bremse also wenn cih voll rein klopf also de anker werf pfeift nix komisch


----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2007)

ja.... wenn man richtig "hart bremst" is nix zu hören, aber halt wenn man sie ganz langsam kommen lässt


----------



## StillPad (7. Februar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> ja.... wenn man richtig "hart bremst" is nix zu hören, aber halt wenn man sie ganz langsam kommen lässt



Beläge verglast?


----------



## abi1988 (7. Februar 2007)

also das kann beim ir eigentlcih ncih der fals ein da die bremse ncoh ncih wirklcih ne lange abfahrt mtmachen musste


----------



## Hartie (8. Februar 2007)

genau wie bei mir
die sind niemals verglast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (8. Februar 2007)

Sowas kann ruckzuck verglasen.
Ausserdem war es nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Hartie (8. Februar 2007)

ja schon klar aber das glaub ich wirklich nich, da ich keine fahrt hatte, wo ich hätte länger bremsen müssen, quasi nur in der stadt, und bissi auf den dirts und wenn sie da verglasen würden, wärs schon echt seltsam, zumal ja die innenbelüftete scheibe ja das und fading senken soll...


----------



## Oldboy65 (8. Februar 2007)

So schnell verglasen Beläge nicht, besonders nicht bei der Vented. Obwohl man diese auch ruckzuck heiß bremsen kann, so dass man sich schon die Finger verbrennt.
Des Weiteren kann durch die Bohrungen das ausgasene Bindemittel schnell abgefüphrt werden, was wiederum eine Verglasung vermindert. 

Naja meine Quitschen auch bei Nässe usw. Noch schlimmer ist es im Schnee, da heulen die Dinger regelrecht. 
Naja typisches Hope Problem, da helfen wohl nur andere Beläge. 

Wenn aber wie bei dir Vibrationen auftreten sollten, dann sitzt der Bremssattel nicht richtig.


----------



## Whitey (11. Februar 2007)

Eine Frage: welchen Kolbendurchemsser hat die V2 ?


----------



## NitrousRacer (12. Februar 2007)

lol


----------



## lassereinböng (12. Februar 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Eine Frage: welchen Kolbendurchemsser hat die V2 ?



1,65 m

http://www.luftarchiv.de/flugkorper/schnitt.gif


----------



## Whitey (12. Februar 2007)

Es sind 25mm für die, die es interessiert - danke für die top Antworten


----------



## NitrousRacer (12. Februar 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Es sind 25mm für die, die es interessiert - danke für die top Antworten



 Die top Antworten waren diesmal noch gratis

das nächste mal kostet es dann! 

Naja hast deine Frage ja seber beantworten können, warum nicht gleich so


----------



## StillPad (16. Februar 2007)

Sagt mal an die die die Vented Disc fahren.
Hat die bei euch auch ein fetten Höhenschlag?

Bei mir haut die fast 1mm hoch/runter bei beiden Scheiben.
Dafür hat sie aber kein Seitenschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (16. Februar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Sagt mal an die die die Vented Disc fahren.
> Hat die bei euch auch ein fetten Höhenschlag?
> 
> Bei mir haut die fast 1mm hoch/runter bei beiden Scheiben.
> Dafür hat sie aber kein Seitenschlag




Genau.. sei doch froh  Den Höhenschlag stört keine Sau


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Februar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Sagt mal an die die die Vented Disc fahren.
> Hat die bei euch auch ein fetten Höhenschlag?
> 
> Bei mir haut die fast 1mm hoch/runter bei beiden Scheiben.
> Dafür hat sie aber kein Seitenschlag



Jep, habe ich auch.


----------



## StillPad (16. Februar 2007)

Der Höhenschlag ist aber heftig, erzeugt unwucht 

Werner Insider:
Ich glaub ich hab unwucht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Februar 2007)

Ich finde aber viel schlimmer das ich meine VR Bremse GOCYCLE zurück schicken musste, die war leider am Ausgleichsbehälter sehr undicht und nicht dicht zu kriegen. *tropf tropf* ich hoffe das braucht nicht so ewig lang


----------



## StillPad (17. Februar 2007)

Das ja lustig meine HR Bremse ist wohl auch undicht am AGB 
Hab erstmal vor ner Woche ein Taschentuch dran geklebt.

iIch glaub Hope steht sehr unter Druck und pfuscht wo es nur geht.

Hab Robin angemailt um zu erfahren warum die Vented Discs alle ein Höhenschlag haben.

Kann aj nicht so schwer sein die nochmal ein zu spannen aun sauber abzudrehen.

Ich muss sagen Hope rutscht immer mehr bei mir ab. Vorallen bei solchen Preisen.


----------



## Hartie (18. Februar 2007)

ihr habt aber auch immer ein pech mit den teilen, was? meine geht 1A bis auf das quietschen.... werd wohl nochmal nachfräsen lassen müssen


nächste woche bestell ich mir die 2te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> ihr habt aber auch immer ein pech mit den teilen, was? meine geht 1A bis auf das quietschen.... werd wohl nochmal nachfräsen lassen müssen
> 
> 
> nächste woche bestell ich mir die 2te



Soll das heißen deine Scheibe hat kein Höhenschlag?


----------



## Hartie (18. Februar 2007)

guck später mal nach


----------



## abi1988 (18. Februar 2007)

also meine hat nur nen ganz kleine höhenschlag, aber dafür nen seiten schlag, der jedoch verschwindet wenn cih einige meter gefahren bin also wenns bike im klatne keller steht streift die bremse leciht sobald ich einige meter gefahren bin ungebremst hab schleift ncihts mehr, kann es sein das sich die scheibe durch die kälte im keller leicht verzieht auf dem spider?


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Habt ihr den U-Scheiben unter den Bremssattel gepackt?
Die Beläge packen ja gar nicht richtig auf die Fläche.
Fahren die Beläge sich voll beschissen ab quasi.

Bin nun fertig mit Bike. Habe noch einige Teile gewechselt und nur 100gr. eingespart. 
Von Beim LRS habe ich über 100gr. eingespart die V2 ist also sau schwer.
Hab nun 17,5kg.

Was gut ist ist das sie nicht schleift. Der Druckpunkt hinten ist geil.
Vorne viel zu weich. Hoffe das ändert sich bei der ersten Fahrt.

Das einzige was mich nun stört ist das mit den Bremsen. U-Scheibe drunter oder nicht? Hab gerade alls schön ausgerichtet und fest geklebt.


----------



## abi1988 (18. Februar 2007)

also ich hab vorne wie hinten 2mm uscheiben drunter aber das hab cih shcon ziemlcih am anfang des freds geschrieben, weil mir das sofort nach dem ersten bremsen aufgefalen ist als die scheibe ausem nen 2mm rand hatte wo die beläge nciht anlagen.
also cih würd drunter machen weil dann liegen die beläge echt super genau auf den bremsflanken der scheibe. achun mein bike wiegt auch um die 17,5 ohne extremen leichtbau war voll verwunder als ichs auf die wage gestellt hatte.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Februar 2007)

Ich habe auch Scheiben verbaut, ich würde sagen da hätten die Herren bei HOPE den Adapter auch mal was länger machen können


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube eher die V2 ist der Hope Pfusch überhaupt.
Die Vented Dsics haben ein Höhenschlag.
Die Bremssättel sind 2mm zu kurz so das die Beläge nicht sauber auf der Bremsfläche aufliegen.
De Moto Hebel bringt irgendwie gar nix. Die Druckpunkt Verstellung ist minimal.
Man kann nur Moto Scheiben fahren

Alles in einen ist die Bremse keine 660 wert, sowie sie als UVP kosten soll.
Was mich wundert das sowas noch keine hier geschrieben hat.
Alles Fan Boys oder was?

Was echt toll ist an der Bremse sie schleift nicht. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr gut, gut dosierbar, zumindest hinten.
Ich hoffe das sich das Vorne nachdem entlüften legt, da eh noch Leitungen gekürzt werden müssen.


----------



## Whitey (18. Februar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher die V2 ist der Hope Pfusch überhaupt.
> Die Vented Dsics haben ein Höhenschlag.
> Die Bremssättel sind 2mm zu kurz so das die Beläge nicht sauber auf der Bremsfläche aufliegen.
> De Moto Hebel bringt irgendwie gar nix. Die Druckpunkt Verstellung ist minimal.
> ...



Hattest Du die Probleme mit der 2007er M6 auch?


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Nein die M6 07 schleift nur 

Der Druckpunkt hat sich aber auch positiv verändert nun kann man das wirklich dosieren nennen.

Ein großer negativ Punkt ist der Moto Hebel selber.
Das Teil ist leider viel zu groß ohne 68mm Lenker ist man dort meist sowas von aufgeschmissen.
Bei mein Titec 69cm Lenker gekürzt auf 64 ist das sowas von knapp das ich mir schon ein neuen Lenker bestellt hatte.
Jetzt sehe ich aber das es wirklich haarscharf passt.

Den Griff hätte Hope 100%ig anders machen müssen.
Die meisten Benutzer müssen ja auch die Ganganzeige abmontieren/absägen


----------



## Whitey (18. Februar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nein die M6 07 schleift nur
> 
> Der Druckpunkt hat sich aber auch positiv verändert nun kann man das wirklich dosieren nennen.
> 
> ...



Klingt ja nicht wirklich gut. Mein Lenker ist 68cm und der Hebel wird passen. Das die Ganganzeige weg muss nervt mich sehr - werde wohl neue XTR Shifter kaufen, da ist keine Anzeige mit dran und die Optik ist echt super edel.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die M6 schleiffrei - sonst bin ich soweit wie mit meiner Hayes jetzt  Sind deine Floating Discs okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Die Floating Discs waren okay.

Du kannst auch einfach die Ganganzeige abschrauben wenn es bei den Hebeln geht.
Bei meine gings nicht was nochmal 60 Extra Kosten waren für neuen Habel wo man das abschrauben kann.

Leider gibt es auch kein anderen Hersteller der solche netten extra wie Hope liefert.

Die Flaoting Discs, endlich ruhe in Kurven. kein Klingeln.
Edelstahlanschlüße, nix rostet dort.
Stahlflex, okay hat Grimeca auch gehabt.

Naja so Kleinigkeiten die wichtig sind fürs gesamt Konzept.

Trotz der ganzen negativ Punkte der Moto und der Pfusch der dort verzapft wurde wird die Bremse wohl ganz gut sein.

UNd bei der M6 erstmal 4-5 Touren fahren und danach versuchen die Bremse schleiffrei zu bekommen.
Davor ist es unmöglich.
Die Moto bekommt man aber sofort schleiffrei. hat ein wesendlich größeren Spalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe


----------



## Whitey (18. Februar 2007)

Okay, gut zu wissen, dann fahr ich erstmal mit dem Ding ehe ich mich ums Schleifen kümmere  Ich habe schon XT Shifter, da geht die Anzeige mit 2 Schrauben ab, also kein Thema und die Hebel passen ja auch.


----------



## maenjual (18. Februar 2007)

ich weis fragen über fragen....
ich stehe jetzt genau ein klick mit der maustaste davor mir eine v2 oder eine mono m6 zu kaufen lohnt sich der aufpreis für ne innenbelüftete scheibe?

mfg
michael


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Wenn du viel Berg ab fährst lohnen sich die Vented Discs.

Welche du nun kaufen sollst kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Habe jetzt beide und muss die erstmal ausgiebig Test fahren.

Vom Montageständer Test aus gefällt mir die V2 aber schon besser.


----------



## maenjual (18. Februar 2007)

mach das bitte denn einfach so mal plus minus 240 euro ausgeben für testen ist ja auch nicht gerade sexy

würde mich sehr um dein bericht freuen!

mfg micha


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

maenjual schrieb:


> mach das bitte denn einfach so mal plus minus 240 euro ausgeben für testen ist ja auch nicht gerade sexy
> 
> würde mich sehr um dein bericht freuen!
> 
> mfg micha



Was meinste was ich gemacht habe?!
Das testen kann sich noch Wochen hinziehen.

Bin in moment sogar am überlegen aus Gewichtstechnischen Gründen die M6 wieder zu nehmen.
Kann man locker 400gr einsparen.
Dazu noch ne XT Kurbel und ich knack die 17kg Grenze


----------



## Whitey (18. Februar 2007)

Ich stand vor dem selben Problem und werde die M6 nehmen: Gewicht, ausgereifte Technik (sollte man zumindest meinen), die endgeile Optik - all das spricht für die M6. Für die V2 spricht nur Bremspower und Standfestigkeit. Und bei der M6 über mangelnde Bremspower und oder Standfestigkeit zu meckern ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Nivou. Drum M6 4 me


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Februar 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Drum M6 4 me



jup. mehr braucht man sowieso nich. top ding.


----------



## StillPad (18. Februar 2007)

Die neue M6 sieht auch Endgeil aus 
Wenn man die noch schleifrei bekommt echt ne gute Bremse.

Die V2 läßt sich aber besser dosieren.
Interessant wäre mal die V2 mit Floating Discs zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maenjual (18. Februar 2007)

ihr macht mich alle bekloppt!  am besten schlaf ich nochmal ne nacht drüber!


----------



## abi1988 (18. Februar 2007)

also wegen nem verpackungs fehler von hope hab cih vorne vented un hinten floating, aber die vented soll diese woche endlcih kommen juhu.
also stillpad ich kann keinen merklcihen unterscheid veststellen auser das eben die floating um einiges heiser wird als dei vented vorne, aber zu packen tut sie genau so kräftig iwe mit der vented


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Februar 2007)

maenjual schrieb:


> ihr macht mich alle bekloppt!  am besten schlaf ich nochmal ne nacht drüber!



am bottlerocket wär ne m4 aber schöner.

*ihnjetzganzbeklopptmach*


----------



## StillPad (19. Februar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> also wegen nem verpackungs fehler von hope hab cih vorne vented un hinten floating, aber die vented soll diese woche endlcih kommen juhu.
> also stillpad ich kann keinen merklcihen unterscheid veststellen auser das eben die floating um einiges heiser wird als dei vented vorne, aber zu packen tut sie genau so kräftig iwe mit der vented



hmm klingt ganz gut.
Mal sehen was ich mache vielleicht wirds ja die M6
Mit den anderen Rad erstmal einfahren


----------



## StillPad (19. Februar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> also ich hab vorne wie hinten 2mm uscheiben drunter aber das hab cih shcon ziemlcih am anfang des freds geschrieben, weil mir das sofort nach dem ersten bremsen aufgefalen ist als die scheibe ausem nen 2mm rand hatte wo die beläge nciht anlagen.
> also cih würd drunter machen weil dann liegen die beläge echt super genau auf den bremsflanken der scheibe. achun mein bike wiegt auch um die 17,5 ohne extremen leichtbau war voll verwunder als ichs auf die wage gestellt hatte.



Du hast ja auch ein 4 Gelenker und keine Triple Kurbel 
Die XT Kurbel lockt mich ja auch sehr dadurch kann man nochmal ordentlich sparen.
Dazu kommt das meine Gabel leider schwerer ist.
Warte ab bis ich mein Eingelenker fertig haben 

Hab mir eben nochmal die Bremse angeguckt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich was unterlegen soll.
Die Beläge werden ja trotzdem gleichmäßig abgefahren.

Musst vorhin übrigens mein Hinterrad raus bauen und den Reifen wechseln weil eingeschickt werden muss.
Als ich das Rad wieder drin hatte lief das Hinterrad gleich wieder perfekt ohne das ich die Bremse neu ausrichten musste  
Pure Begeisterung, bis jetzt die beste Hope die ich hatte.


----------



## maenjual (19. Februar 2007)

welche die v2 oder die m6 06/07 und welche ist besser deiner meinung nach von der bremskraft? kann es leider nicht so genau rauslesen oder ich bin blind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (19. Februar 2007)

Keine Ahnung welche mehr Power hat.
Laut Hope ist es die V2.

Bin noch nicht gefahren. Heute erst fertig gemacht.
Die M6 ist aber wesendlich leichter.


----------



## StillPad (20. Februar 2007)

So nun ist endlich alles fertig.
Bin heute gefahren, Fotos in Gallerie. 

So da es der erste Ausritt war kann man noch nicht allzuviel sagen. Die Bremse packt schon recht gut.
Meine M6 greift aber nach 3-4 mal fahren wesendlich besser als die V2.

Aber hey ist der erst Ausritt 
Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist das absolut nix scheift.
Der Druckpunkt ist mir trotz einstellen des BitControl Knopfes zu weich.
Der der M6 kommt wesendlich früher, fast schon zu früh.

Dann kommt noch die Sache mit den Gewicht.
DIe V2 ist einfach ein schwer Gewicht. Eine M6 mit Floatings ist wesendlich leichter.
Falls ich die M6 an mein Test Bike Schleiffrei bekomme wechsel ich vielleicht noch.
Aber schon das absolut schleiffrei macht soviel wett das die Bremse trotz ihrer Nachteil sehr gut ist.


----------



## maenjual (20. Februar 2007)

ich hab jetzt mal die v2 vented genommen mal schauen.... obs mich überzeugt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2007)

Sooo, meine ist heute von GoCycle zurück gekommen, das war sehr schnell   wenn Sie jetzt noch dicht ist/bleibt ist alles wieder super  

Diagnose: Die Dichtung/Membran hatte ein Loch 

Vielen Dank an den top Support von www.gocycle.de


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Februar 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> So nun ist endlich alles fertig.
> Bin heute gefahren, Fotos in Gallerie.
> 
> So da es der erste Ausritt war kann man noch nicht allzuviel sagen. Die Bremse packt schon recht gut.
> ...



Na ob Du noch die richtige Bremse finden wirst, bezweifle ich langsam. Übrigens sind mir die Bremsbeläge an der V2 etwas klein geraten. Bin echt gespannt wie sie sich im Verschleiß schlägt. Stillpad, wir sind in der 21KW in Italien am schreddern, da kannste das Teil mal gleich testen..


----------



## StillPad (21. Februar 2007)

Also die perfekte Bremse wäre eine M6 mit den Abstand (Scheibe-Beläge) der V2 
Und eine Upgrade Möglichkeit auf Vented Discs!

Ich glaube das wäre eine gescheite Bremse leider merkt davon Hope ja nix.
Die Leben irgendwie in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt.

Von Robin habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nix gehört wegen den Vented Discs.
Hier im Forum sollte mal ein Hope Entwickler mitlesen.
So könnten die echt zu den besten Bremsen auf den Markt werden.

Ich habe übrigens doch unter die V2 noch U-Scheiben gelegt.
So greifen die Beläge wenigstens auch ganz oben und erzeugen kein Rand.


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß, diese Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen. Das Problem wäre nur, dass eine Bremse nach unseren Vorstellungen gebaut, zu lange halten würde. Wenn ich aber so was lese schwillt mir der Kamm. Es kann doch nicht sein, eine Bremse die für 250 Flocken vertickt wird. Im nachhinein mit U-Scheiben gepimt werden muß, dass sie richtig zu Scheibe sitzt. Weiß nichtaber vielleicht sehe ich dies einfach zu überzogen. Nur wenn ich eine Bremse für soviel Geld vertüdere, muss diese aufs µ passen. Oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## StillPad (21. Februar 2007)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> Ich weiß, diese Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen. Das Problem wäre nur, dass eine Bremse nach unseren Vorstellungen gebaut, zu lange halten würde. Wenn ich aber so was lese schwillt mir der Kamm. Es kann doch nicht sein, eine Bremse die für 250 Flocken vertickt wird. Im nachhinein mit U-Scheiben gepimt werden muß, dass sie richtig zu Scheibe sitzt. Weiß nichtaber vielleicht sehe ich dies einfach zu überzogen. Nur wenn ich eine Bremse für soviel Geld vertüdere, muss diese aufs µ passen. Oder liege ich hier falsch?



Das ist genau mein reden 
Bei ein UVP von 660 für V2+ Vented vo+ hi will ich ein perfektes Produkt und nicht nur eins was ganz okay ist.

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das meine nächste Bremse keine Hope mehr sein wird.
Habe auch erst gedacht der Abi spinnt als er da U-Scheiben drunter gepackt hat, aber besser ist das 

Das mit der Haltbarkeit stimmt aber nicht würde ich sagen.
eine nicht schleifende, leicht einstellbare Bremse bringt zufriedene Fahrer nicht mehr.
Für die Leute den die M6 immer heiß läuft kann man dann die Vented Disc montieren.

Was ich absolut nicht glauben kann das die V2 mehr Bremskraft haben soll als eine M6.
Das kann ich einfach nicht glauben die M6 hat wesendlich mehr Bremsfläche als eine V2 (Beläge einfach anschauen)
Absolut geil wäre dann so eine Gothic Vented Disc

Ich finde hier verarscht Hope die Kunden einfach nur.
Scheint aber wohl in moment IN zu sein wie man bei Rock Shox und der Totem sieht.


----------



## maenjual (21. Februar 2007)

warum bei der totem? was hat rs letzt wieder veranstaltet d)


----------



## StillPad (21. Februar 2007)

Wer das noch nicht mitbekommen hat pennt aber wirklich 

Die verkaufen noch immer fleissig weiter die 2 Step Modelle dabei ist das ein einzige Konstruktionsfehler.

DIe Gabel saufen dir bei unter 100psi in der Hauptkammer ab und du hast keine 180mm FW mehr.
RS ist der Fehler bekannt, in en USA gibs COil Gabeln als Ersatz hier bekommste angeblich reparierte Gabeln zurück die sofort wieder absaufen.

Hab zum Glück gleich die Reißleine gezogen und mir für 200 weniger ne 66 gekauft die wesendlich besser anspricht und auch funktioniert.

Von der Totem darf man sich höchsten die Coil holen. Ich bin aber eher dafür man boykotiert RS erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (21. Februar 2007)

es hieÃ, das die v2 irgendwo zwischen m4 und m6 angesiedelt is, ergo, nix mit mehr bremskraft...
meine quietscht immernoch, wenn hier endlichmal der typ wieder da is, wird die aufnahme nochmal gefrÃ¤Ãt
fÃ¼r vorn wurde heute auch ne v2 geordert, und 140â¬ fÃ¼r meine hfx 9 hab ich auch grad bekommen

und die v2 is eig. auch nur wegen der scheibe so viel schwerer... glaub ich


muss sagen, will keine andere bremse mehr fahren, nichmal die gustel von meinem kumpel hat mich Ã¼berzeugt, da da der druckpunkt nix fÃ¼r mich is...


----------



## Spezialistz (21. Februar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> muss sagen, will keine andere bremse mehr fahren, nichmal die gustel von meinem kumpel hat mich überzeugt, da da der druckpunkt nix für mich is...



deswegen fahr ich m6ti/m4. gustel gefällt mir nich. weder die charakteristik, noch die 1,2kg lebendgewicht.


----------



## StillPad (21. Februar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> es hieß, das die v2 irgendwo zwischen m4 und m6 angesiedelt is, ergo, nix mit mehr bremskraft...



Dann schau dir mal die Werbung dafür an


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Februar 2007)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> deswegen fahr ich m6ti/m4. gustel gefällt mir nich. weder die charakteristik, noch die 1,2kg lebendgewicht.



Spezi Du machst da einen Denkfehler  vergleiche nicht die M6TI mit der jetzigen M6 die ist gegen die alte TI einfach nur Dreck Wie ich immer so schön sage..titannitrierte Kolben durch Phenolharz-Kolben zu ersetzen, ist wohl das übelste was sich Hope bisher geleistet hat. Was für mich aber das heftigste ist und war. Auf jeder Seite im Internet stand geschrieben..((Verbessert durch den Einsatz von Keramik als Kolbenmaterial.)) Peinlich und drin ist der billigste Plunder (Phenolharz) Die Probleme sind allseits bekannt. Ungleichmäßiges ausrücken der Kolben mangelnde Temperaturbeständigkeit. Undichtigkeit nach hohen Temperaturen und mangelnde Oberflächenhärte. Das letztere ist mit verantwortlich dafür, dass die Kolben fest gehen. Echt super, sind ja nur 6 Stück verbaut.  Sand und Dreck haftet perfekt an dem Kunststoff und dringt so in die Oberfläche und danach in die Quadringe ein. Danach ist die Bremse noch super zu gebrauchen. Man, wenn ich darüber schreibe, könnte ich schon wieder platzen. Aber irgendwie muß ja der Umsatz von Hope stimmen. Die Entwicklung von Hope geht in die falsche Richtung. Hätten sie wirklich Keramik eingesetzt, würde ich sagen maximalen Respekt für den mutigen Schritt nach vorn Aber so ein Gimmick mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe und Gedöns ist nur Augenwischerei. Wenn ich schon wieder hier lese, dass die neue V2 einen Höllen Lärm bei Nässe macht, ist doch wieder alles klar. Die Bremsbeläge sind wieder der gleiche Mist, wie vor Jahren auch schon.
In diesen Sinn..gute Nacht und schlaft gut !


----------



## abi1988 (21. Februar 2007)

also wennich das von den 2 step totem hör bin cih ja mal echt froh das ich mir nur ne coil leisten konnte


----------



## Hartie (22. Februar 2007)

@stillpad
kannste mir mal nen link schicken? weil ich hab an mehreren stellen gelesen, dass die v2 zwischen m4 und m6 is...


----------



## StillPad (22. Februar 2007)

Schau mal bei ebay 
15% mehr Leistung.

Ich glaube das stand auch irgendwo auf der Hope Homepage zum anfang.
Bei GoCycle stand es auch. 

Wahrscheinlich wird man das noch bei einigen Händler finden.

Ich bin heute morgen mal kurz die M6 gefahren und es hat komischerweise gar nix geschliffen obwohl ich nix an der Bremse gemacht habe.
Werde die Bremsen die nächste Zeit mal abgewechselnd fahren.

Und die M6 hat mehr Power


----------



## Spezialistz (22. Februar 2007)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> Spezi Du machst da einen Denkfehler  vergleiche nicht die M6TI mit der jetzigen M6 die ist gegen die alte TI einfach nur Dreck



dann hatte ich ja richtig glück, dass ich nen `06er ti sattel als ersatzteil bekommen hab...


----------



## StillPad (22. Februar 2007)

Was meint ihr denn wie Hope das Gewicht der Bremse drückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maenjual (23. Februar 2007)

hey 
weis jemand was über diese bremse wann sie rauskommt?





mfg
micha


----------



## Bulletprooft (23. Februar 2007)

TI mit dieser Scheibe und die Pelle dreht´s auf der Felge


----------



## Hartie (23. Februar 2007)

das war quasi der vorgänger der moto, eine m6ti mit spezieller innnenbelüfteter scheibe... gabs auch irgendwo zu kaufen ging aber nicht richtig


----------



## Osti (23. Februar 2007)

www.sticha.ch 

ist schon nen paar Jahre alt und hat wie bereits gesagt nicht so richtig funktioniert, der lexle hier ausm forum hat die wohl mal ausprobiert...


----------



## clumsy (24. Februar 2007)

postet mal nen paar neue erfahrungen mit der V2 ;-D


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2007)

clumsy schrieb:


> postet mal nen paar neue erfahrungen mit der V2 ;-D



reichen die 21 Seiten hier nicht ?

Meine VR Moto ist jetzt auch wieder 100% dicht gocycle hat also ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeti27 (26. Februar 2007)

ja bei go-cycle.hai-bike und bike-components gibt es alle


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Februar 2007)

yeti27 schrieb:


> ja bei go-cycle.hai-bike und bike-components gibt es alle



hast Du Dich extra dafür registriert


----------



## lexle (28. Februar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> es hieß, das die v2 irgendwo zwischen m4 und m6 angesiedelt is, ergo, nix mit mehr bremskraft...
> meine quietscht immernoch, wenn hier endlichmal der typ wieder da is, wird die aufnahme nochmal gefräßt
> für vorn wurde heute auch ne v2 geordert, und 140 für meine hfx 9 hab ich auch grad bekommen
> 
> ...



Die M6 ti hat überhaupt keien Chance gegen die Motio v2 vented.. eigen erfahrung..

vor allem das einfach nicht existente Fading der Vented ist das Geld und gewicht wert..

Dfinitiv kiene Andere Hope Bremse außer V2 vented kommt mir ans Bike

meine Mono M4 (obwol sehr gut) dagegen echter Kindergeburtstag


----------



## lexle (28. Februar 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> www.sticha.ch
> 
> ist schon nen paar Jahre alt und hat wie bereits gesagt nicht so richtig funktioniert, der lexle hier ausm forum hat die wohl mal ausprobiert...



Genau.. Gebremst hat se wie sau nur hatte sie geruckt (so ABS Efekt) entwedere waren die Scheibn schlecht geschliffen oder die Stege zu weit auseinader.. Die V2 Hat auch in der 2ten Lochreihe einen Radialsteg.. daher leicherund Stabiler..

Aber die Bremse hat zu V2 geführt und die ist klasse...


----------



## playbike (28. Februar 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> Die M6 ti hat überhaupt keien Chance gegen die Motio v2 vented.. eigen erfahrung..
> 
> vor allem das einfach nicht existente Fading der Vented ist das Geld und gewicht wert..
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

meinst das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich wirklich?
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die 4te Generation M4 ans neue Bike bauen soll oder wenigstens Vorne ne Moto 
Denn am Gardasee waren die M4`s trotz meiner mageren 70kg manchmal doch etwas überfordert.
Aber wahrscheinlich brems ich zu viel ;-)


----------



## lexle (28. Februar 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> meinst das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich wirklich?
> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die 4te Generation M4 ans neue Bike bauen soll oder wenigstens Vorne ne Moto
> ...



Ein klares JA für die vented, du weißt ja wieviel Hope ich schon habe/ hatte


----------



## Whitey (28. Februar 2007)

Leider hat die M4 und M6 andere Griffe. Wollte auch vorne M6 und hinten M4 aber dann die Griffe + Floating für die M4 - dann kommst im Komplettset billiger weg und soviel schwerer ist die Bremse auch nicht IMHO


----------



## abi1988 (28. Februar 2007)

den motohebel kann man doch so vielc ih weis bei hope nachordern un auch an anderen bremsen montieren, kostet halt glaub allein 130 euro oder sowas in der art


----------



## StillPad (28. Februar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> den motohebel kann man doch so vielc ih weis bei hope nachordern un auch an anderen bremsen montieren, kostet halt glaub allein 130 euro oder sowas in der art



Also die Moto Hebel kann man wohl ohne Probleme montieren.

Der Satz wenn man ein guten Händler hat kostet 160.
GoCycle will für ein Hebel 130 

Daber wozu gibs ebay  Oder man hat für 30 ein Ersatzhebel auch nicht schlecht.

Bin gestern und heute mal wieder gefahren, diesmal bei nässe, noch kein quietschen. Scheiben sind wohl trocken geblieben.
Aber meine hintere Scheibe macht bling bling bling aber nur wenn man sich in die Kurve legt.

Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage wodurch das kommt. Hab nur normalen Schnellspanner.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Februar 2007)

Also hier mit Steckachse vorne wie hinten, ist echt Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (28. Februar 2007)

hinten fehtl mir immernoch die richitge scheibe deswegen kann cih nur für vorne sagen das da mit steckachse alles tip top isch


----------



## StillPad (28. Februar 2007)

Tja wann kommt 20mm Steckachse für hinten? 

Irgendwer ne Idee was man machen kann? Mein Hope Schnellspanner kommt erst in 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## lexle (1. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tja wann kommt 20mm Steckachse für hinten?
> 
> Irgendwer ne Idee was man machen kann? Mein Hope Schnellspanner kommt erst in 1-2 Wochen.



Andern reifen Probieren ..

Ist es bei mir gewesen

Ach ja.. heit eist der Spider für meien V Vented Rohlff scheibe aus der Fräse gefallen  jetzt noch eloxiern und Monteiren.. denke mal in 2,5 Wochen gibt es Bilder von


----------



## StillPad (1. März 2007)

Anderer Reifen kommt nicht in die Tüte.

Ausserdem sind es keine Vibrationen, sonst wäre es ja auch beim gerade aus fahren.


----------



## lexle (1. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Anderer Reifen kommt nicht in die Tüte.
> 
> Ausserdem sind es keine Vibrationen, sonst wäre es ja auch beim gerade aus fahren.



Dnn instabiler Hinterbau oder schlecht ausgerichtet...


----------



## Hartie (1. März 2007)

leck mich fett.... hab heute erfahren, dass das frÃ¤Ãen der bremsaufnahmen 20 bis 30 â¬ kostet!
nein, nich mit mir, lieber lass ichs quietschen... muss ich warten bis ich zu meinem local shop komm, da machenses sicher umsonst


----------



## StillPad (1. März 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> leck mich fett.... hab heute erfahren, dass das fräßen der bremsaufnahmen 20 bis 30  kostet!
> nein, nich mit mir, lieber lass ichs quietschen... muss ich warten bis ich zu meinem local shop komm, da machenses sicher umsonst



Normal was meinste warum ich mir so ein Hope Bremsaufnahmen Fräser gekauft habe.
Da es sicher nicht der letzte Rahmen und Gabel sein wird, lohnt sich das schon 



> Dnn instabiler Hinterbau oder schlecht ausgerichtet...


Ich tippe auf ausgerichtet. Ein stabileren hab ich bsi jetzt noch nicht gesehn.
Es könnte aber auch der Schnellspanner sein.
Naja wenn Zeit ist versuchs ichs nochmal, ansonsten kanns klingeln.
So schlimm wie bei Non Floating Discs ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Bulletprooft (2. März 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> Ach ja.. heit eist der Spider für meien V Vented Rohlff scheibe aus der Fräse gefallen  jetzt noch eloxiern und Monteiren.. denke mal in 2,5 Wochen gibt es Bilder von



 Ahh Alex läst es krachen bin echt schon gespannt darauf.


----------



## lexle (2. März 2007)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> Ahh Alex läst es krachen bin echt schon gespannt darauf.



Yep das größte Problem war das Alu in der Stärke zu bekommen... schau mr mal.. eine Niete ging kaputt beim Aufbohren die dreht er gerade noch.. Wir nehem die Originalnieten , schneiden Gewinde Rein und verschrauben es mit Stahl Kettenblattschrauben, passt alles genau vom Durchmesser

Schau mr mal Design des Spiders wird mit Löchern sein, aber man sieht ja eh kaum was vom Spider..

Hoffentlich dauerts  jetzt beim Eloxierer net so ewig..

Schau mr mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. März 2007)

schaut auf jeden fall geil aus:


----------



## Hartie (2. März 2007)

hmmmm.... heute is die 2te angekommen  zu geil nur scheiß wetter so dass man nich fahren gehn brauch -.-
naja, evtl. wirds ja zum we besser, bilder kommen noch
aber wirklich genial is die druckpunktverstellung, damit bekommt man vo + hi echt fast gleich hin


----------



## StillPad (2. März 2007)

Ist eure V2 bissiger geworden nach mehreren Fahrten?
Hab 3 Fahrten hinter mir und finde sie noch immer sehr weich.


----------



## Hartie (2. März 2007)

von der bremskraft her? also da is meine echt sahne, geht richtig gut los, druckpunkt is bei der eben nich so knallhart aber da steh ich voll drauf


----------



## lexle (2. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ist eure V2 bissiger geworden nach mehreren Fahrten?
> Hab 3 Fahrten hinter mir und finde sie noch immer sehr weich.



Dann sind die Aufnahmen nicht Plan.. meine ist voll definiert .. besser gehts net


----------



## StillPad (2. März 2007)

Ja ne is klar 
Bei ner PM Gabel und hinten beim IS ist es auch nicht besser.

Ausserdem wollte ich nur wissen ob du nicht der einzige bist bei den die Bremse besser packt nach ein paar Abfahrten. 

Das das was nicht plan ist ist 100%ig nicht das Problem

Vorne will die mich einfach nicht übern Lenker fliegen lassen.
Sie bremst zwar stark ab aber blockiert nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clumsy (3. März 2007)

hört sich nicht so an, als ob die v2 so stark sei...hoffentlich liegt das noch an der einbremsphase. normalerweise sollte es kein problem sein, mit einem finger das vorderrad zu blockieren (zumindest ist es das nicht bei meiner hayes, die ja eigentlich schwächer sein sollte).


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2007)

Also wenn ich jetzt wo sie eingefahren ist mit einem Finger bremse, blockiert es vorne oder auf der Straße gehts hinten hoch.
Einfahren hat aber eine Weile gedauert, nach einer Tour hatte sie diese Leistung noch nicht.

Hier gilt, viel fahren statt drüber labern.


----------



## abi1988 (3. März 2007)

also wenn ich will geht en abflugt übern lenker ohne probleme


----------



## ChrisPi (3. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Vorne will die mich einfach nicht übern Lenker fliegen lassen.
> Sie bremst zwar stark ab aber blockiert nicht



    .... nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## StillPad (3. März 2007)

Doch ist mein Ernst.


----------



## Hann!bal (3. März 2007)

Sooo, habe mir auch mal dieses technische Wunderwerk geleistet, störfaktor bei mir: Die Bremsscheiben sind doch sehr klobig und sehen leicht überdimensioniert aus..ABER, schon jetzt (und das ist kein Witz sondern wohl eher eine Bestätigung des Datenblatts!!), nach nur knapp 100m bergabfahrt ( bei uns ne Straße ) zieht sie vorne kraftvoller und deutlich angenehmer als meine ex Mono4 200mm Stahlscheibe (und diese war schon sehr stark und mehr als ausreichend, leider mit Fadingproblemen behaftet)!
Denke es war eine gute Entscheidung, ich benötigte einfach eine sorglose und kompromisslose, edle ;-) Bremse..

Da, nen Foto (handycam):


----------



## lexle (4. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Doch ist mein Ernst.



Deine war doch mit Dot versifft..

Meine Bremst wie Sau... Nach 30 KM bereits der absolute Hammer..


----------



## StillPad (4. März 2007)

Das war die hintere die vordere war sauber.
naja ich vor erstmal noch ein bischen bevor ich daran rum schraube.
Ausser beier hinteren muss ich bei.
AGB undicht und wohl Beläge versifft.
Hab an dauernd Dot am Bremshebel


----------



## Asphaltbomber (8. März 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die V2 Besitzer, wie entlüftet man das gute Stück? Hab keine Manual und auf der Hope Seite gibts auch nix.. meine Beiden Bremsen sind voll mit Luft. Die kann ich aufpumpen wie Luftballons an den Hebeln.. hinten bremst sie auch wie Sau, aber vorne isses mir echt zu schwammig.. hat wer ne Anleitung für mich. Traue mich ohne nich ran.. is ja keine Hayes :>


----------



## StillPad (8. März 2007)

Wie jede andere Bremse auch 
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht bei den Griffen sicher.
Auf ganz weich oder ganz hart stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltbomber (8. März 2007)

und wie regelt sich das oben mit dem DOT Reservoir is da auch ein Pimpelloch wo ich nen Schlauch reinstecken kann?


----------



## StillPad (8. März 2007)

Da gibs neue andere Abdeckkappe für 
Such hier einfach mal nach entlüften. Gibt etliche Anleitungen


----------



## abi1988 (9. März 2007)

also ich hab mal geschaut ich werd meine mit nem shinamo kit entlüften passt sauber hinten auf den zapfen und oben dichtet auch alles ab am agb
jetzt brauch cih nur nch meine scheibe für hinten un das dot 5.1


----------



## lexle (9. März 2007)

Hope entlüftet man IMMER von Oben nach unten mit zurückgestellten Belägen.


----------



## abi1988 (9. März 2007)

werde ich nicht machen!!!
den beim ir wäre es wenig sinreich, weil mir ist nur oben beim leitungs verlegen etwas luft reingeraten als ich die leitung am griff abgeschraubt hatte, deswegen wäre es sinnlos wen cih von oben nach unten entlüften würde oder stimm tihr mir da nciht zu?


----------



## lexle (9. März 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> werde ich nicht machen!!!
> den beim ir wäre es wenig sinreich, weil mir ist nur oben beim leitungs verlegen etwas luft reingeraten als ich die leitung am griff abgeschraubt hatte, deswegen wäre es sinnlos wen cih von oben nach unten entlüften würde oder stimm tihr mir da nciht zu?



Nein.. die Luft ist so oser so in der leitung.. einmal sauber entlüften und gut ist...

Hope ist so pippi leicht zu entlüften..


----------



## ChrisPi (9. März 2007)

Mytivac o. ähnliches Unterdruck-Gerät kaufen (gibts günstig in Motorrad-Shops) und damit einfach Bremsflüssigkeit vom Sattel raussaugen (im Vorratsbehälter natürlich nachschütten).Egal welche Bremse,egal ob Auto,Motorrad o. MTB.Mit so einem Gerät ist ein für alle Mal Ruhe.Aber warum einfach wenns kompliziert auch geht


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2007)

Eigendlich ist es ziemlich dumm von oben nach unten zu entlüften.
Die Luft steigt ja immer zum höchsten Punkt


----------



## SpeedyR (9. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Eigendlich ist es ziemlich dumm von oben nach unten zu entlüften.
> Die Luft steigt ja immer zum höchsten Punkt



NEIN.

Hier zeigt sich wiedereinmal dass du vom technischen Verständnis sehr wenig Ahnung hast (leider).

Wenn es so wäre müssten wir die Bremsen garnicht entlüften,da folglich die Luft immer OBEN im Ausgleichsbehälter wäre,und nicht im Bremssattel.

Das Entlüften macht  der Druck den man beim pumpen durch den Griff erzeugt!Du presst quasi durch das DOT die luft raus!Den rest besorgt die Kapillarwirkung.

Das Entlüften einer Hope ist wie schon Lexle schon sagst ein pippifax.Wozu irgendwelche Unterdruckgeräte,Entlüftungskits usw...

Man braucht nur nen Plastikschlauch,und ne Flasche mit DOT.
Wozu so einen aufwand treiben wenns auch so leicht geht  

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. März 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> NEIN.
> 
> Hier zeigt sich wiedereinmal dass du vom technischen Verständnis sehr wenig Ahnung hast (leider).
> 
> ...




Richtig, wird beim Motorrad schon seit 3 Milliarden Jahren so gemacht


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> NEIN.
> 
> Hier zeigt sich wiedereinmal dass du vom technischen Verständnis sehr wenig Ahnung hast (leider).
> 
> ...



Schonmal gesehn das die Luftbläschen durch diese klein Schläuche sich pressen?
Die Händler die ich kenne haben auch vom Bremssattel aus entlüftet.
Hayes entlüftet man nach Anleitung auch vom Bremssattel nur die Inselaffen machen es anders.
Erzähl mir hier nicht ich hätte keine Ahnung.
Im Prinzip it es scheiß egal.
Das Hope Kit dückte ja mit der Luft aus den Reifen das Dot durch die Leitung.
Die anderen Systeme nehmen eine Spritze die amn von Hand bedient wo man nicht solch ein Druck aufbaut.
Immer diese scheiß Klug*******r hier


----------



## Asphaltbomber (9. März 2007)

jut also kann ich praktisch unten nen Schlach ranmachen, Ablassgefäss drunter.. 
Griff grade stellen, oben Deckel ab. DOT bis anschlag rein.

unten aufmachen, und durch drücken am Hebel das DOT durch die Bremse schieben? und am Griff immer schön nachfüllen.. 

richtig?


----------



## abi1988 (9. März 2007)

jop
und die beläge solltest du ganz in bremssattel reindrücken
außer du willst nen sehr kurzen hebelweg dann fahr sie ein wenig raus


----------



## SpeedyR (9. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Hope Kit dückte ja mit der Luft aus den Reifen das Dot durch die Leitung.
> Die anderen Systeme nehmen eine Spritze die amn von Hand bedient wo man nicht solch ein Druck aufbaut.
> Immer diese scheiß Klug*******r hier



Das hat nix mit klugscheizzen zu tun,sondern mit dem technischen verständnis  das sich hier doch sehr offensichtlich von dem kindergartenniveau unterscheidet (nicht persönlich gemeint Stillpad ! )


Psas Hope Entlüftungskit bzw das Kit mit der Spritze (zb Shimano) ist an sich nur die Bequemere UND Schnellere Lösung (wers glaubt).Das erklärt auch warum es Händler verwenden.Das System komplett zu entlüften gehts so oder so  

>Ich hatte mir vor Jahren für meine 6ti das HOPE entlüftungskit zugelegt.Liegt immer noch da.Einmal benutzt.Der Stopfen/Deckel auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter dichtet bei dem hohem Reifendruck eh nicht 100% ab.Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich ein Autoreifen,den ja jeder Bastler IMMER in seinem Keller liegen hat.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2007)

Also von deiner Methode hab ich noch nie gehört und man pumpt sich auch tot.
Das Hope Kit drückt ja richtig die Flüssigkeit rein ohne das man was dazu macht.
Ich hab mir das Kit auch mal zugelegt aber noch nicht getestet ich entlüfte seit jahren mit der Spitze auf Bremssattel Methode und das hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert und ging schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (10. März 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> .Wozu irgendwelche Unterdruckgeräte,Entlüftungskits usw...
> Grüsse Rafael



Unterdruckgerät deswegen,weils die schnellste u. beste (sicherste) Methode ist eine Bremse zu entlüften,und zwar völlig furzegal welche.Das ist Fakt!
Wenn du oben reinpumpst o. reinspritzst o. was auch immer,dann besteht immer auch die Möglichkeit Luftbläschen rein zu pressen.Nicht so wenn man mit Unterdruck arbeitet.Da wird alles "rausgesogen" sobald ich die Entlüfterschraube auch nur ganz leicht öffne.Damit schaffts auch der letzte ..... eine Bremse absolut luftfrei zu bekommen.
Entlüfungskits = Geldmacherei
am Hebel rumpumpen = veraltet,zu langsam


----------



## Spezialistz (10. März 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> am Hebel rumpumpen = veraltet,zu langsam



stimmt...in der heutigen, schnelllebigen zeit hat man nicht die 10min für eine bremse.


----------



## abi1988 (10. März 2007)

is doch scheis egal wie mans macht, solang das ergebniss timmt also die bremse luftfrei ist und funzt ist doch alles wunderbar.


----------



## silvarida (10. März 2007)

Servus zusammen, 

hier noch unsere 50cents zur neuen Hope, wen's interessiert hier klicken: 

Hope Moto V2 Vented

back into the wood, 

D


----------



## SpeedyR (10. März 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> is doch scheis egal wie mans macht, solang das ergebniss timmt also die bremse luftfrei ist und funzt ist doch alles wunderbar.



 

So ises .PUNKT


----------



## SpeedyR (10. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Hope Kit drückt ja richtig die Flüssigkeit rein ohne das man was dazu macht.
> Ich hab mir das Kit auch mal zugelegt aber noch nicht getestet .



Du sagst es.Alles ganz einfach ohne dass man was macht.Teste es mal aus.


----------



## Hartie (10. März 2007)

so... da hier grad so viel aktivitat is...
kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich den sicherungssplint, der die schraube, die die beläge sichert, sichert, abbekomme, ohne diesen zu zerstören? der is so drumgewickelt - würde nämlich gern mal hinten die beläge rausnehmen um die kanten abzuschleifen, damits nichmehr so sehr quietscht...
hab mir das grad mal angeguck und da stellt sich für meine erkenntnisse keine lösung, wie ich den splint abbekomm one was du verbiegen oder so...

und dann noch was, sollte ich noch unterlegscheiben zwischen adapter und bremssattel machen, damit der die komplette auflagefläche nimmt oder is es nich so schlimm, wenn 2 bis 3 mm auf den stegen sind???

helft mir mal schnell, danke


----------



## silvarida (10. März 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> so... da hier grad so viel aktivitat is...
> kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich den sicherungssplint, der die schraube, die die beläge sichert, sichert, abbekomme, ohne diesen zu zerstören? der is so drumgewickelt - würde nämlich gern mal hinten die beläge rausnehmen um die kanten abzuschleifen, damits nichmehr so sehr quietscht...
> hab mir das grad mal angeguck und da stellt sich für meine erkenntnisse keine lösung, wie ich den splint abbekomm one was du verbiegen oder so...
> 
> ...



Servus, wenn du mit ner Spitzzange vorsicht rangehst bekommst die Sicherungen ab ohne das sie kaputtgehn. Musst schon etwas verbiegen, wenns wieder draufmachst biegst se halt wieder zurecht. Hab das auch nicht anders gemacht. 

Mit den Unterlegscheiben hab ich an der HR Bremse recht lang rumgespielt, 5-6 mal hab ich da nachjustiert bis es gepasst hat, die Scheibe absolut in der Mitte saß und nirgends mehr geschleift hat. 

Vorne muss ich noch was machen, da sie ganz leicht quietscht... 

D


----------



## Hartie (10. März 2007)

ok... danke, mir gehts aber weniger ums schleifen, das hab ich nämlich nich, nur, wenn ich dosiert anbremse, quietscht es, da erhoff ich mir durchs anschleifen der beläge abhilfe
und die u-scheiben würd ich druntermachen, damit die komplette bremsfläche genutzt wird, so sind ca. 2-3mm ungenutzt, da es da auf den stegen bremst, hier will ich gern wissen, ob es denn überhaupt was bringt


----------



## StillPad (10. März 2007)

So habe mir mal den Test durchgelsen.
Bekommt ihr Geld von Hope wenn ihr das schreibt?
Oder bekommt jeder so eine Bremse geschenkt?
Die Bremse ist nicht schlecht aber sie so zu vergöttern halte ich für Bike Bravo Niveau.
Ich hab mir heute das Bike geschnptt und bin zum Kumpel gedüst, und welche Überraschung. Die Bremse war bissig.
Ohne das ich was gemacht habe.
Kein quietschen, dafür aber klingeln der hinteren Scheibe.
Der Bremshebel süfft noch immer, dort ware ich auf die Ersatzteile von Hope.

Mit der vorderen war ich heute aber sehr zufrieden.
Fühlte sich fast sogut an wie ne Sys. 12.

@Hartie die U-Scheibe kannste montieren, dann schleifen sich die Beläge besser ab.
So wie es jetzt ist werden ja 3mm nur von der Strebe abgeschliffen.
Ich halte das nicht für sonderlich gut.
Habe Hope an geschrieben warum die so blöd sitzen.
Hat wohl was mit allgemeinen Toleranzen zu tun und schlimm wäre es nicht wenn man sie so montiert wie sie jetzt sind bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (11. März 2007)

alles klar... werd ich mir das heut nochmal ansehn, ob ich dran rumfummeln will, weil ich heute eher fahren will 
geniales wetter


----------



## ChrisPi (11. März 2007)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> stimmt...in der heutigen, schnelllebigen zeit hat man nicht die 10min für eine bremse.



Die Zeit hätt ich,brauch ich aber nicht   Ich gehör auch nicht zu der Sorte Mensch: "Haben wir schon immer so gemacht,also machen wir es auch jetzt so".Wir haben 2007! Wer rumpumpen will soll das machen.Wer auf da Landstrasse gern 80 fährt soll das auch machen.Jedem das seine...


----------



## abi1988 (11. März 2007)

also ichhab die uscheiben drunter, weils meiner meinung nach scheise aussieth wenn man ausen so en glänzenden rand an der scheibe hat.
und damit die beläge sauber verschleisen und keine kannte oder so bekommen


----------



## StillPad (11. März 2007)

Kanten bekommen sie ja so nicht, nur wenn sie zuhoch sind.
Ich finde das auch ehrlich gesagt mit der Toleranz der Gabel usw. ein faule Ausrede. Die M6 passt ja auch perfekt.


----------



## abi1988 (11. März 2007)

jo also ist bei mir auch die erste bremse wo so unsauber saß,
und das hatte ich von der teuersten bremse die ich habe eigentlich nicht erwartet aber waren ja uscheiben dabei
allerdings waren dei für hinten für den is 2000 adapter gedacht aber egal der funzt ohne und dei scheiben tun ihren dienst unterm bremssattel


----------



## Asphaltbomber (11. März 2007)

Mahlzeit,

so hab mir die Chosé heut mal angeguckt.

Feststellung 1

Schlauch von Hayes und Magura passt nicht an die Bremszange..


dann hab ich oben mal die Deckel abgemacht..

beide Kammern waren fast komplett trocken..

hab beide aufgefüllt und mir das mal angeguckt.. beim anbremsen sabbelte dann aus den Öffnungen etwas DOT und es blubberte ( entlüftete sich das? Eher nich oder? ).

Der Druckpunkt hat sich vorne etwas und hinten auch verbessert..ich besorg mir jetz mal noch besseren Schlauch und dann spül ich das vorne mal komplett durch..


----------



## StillPad (11. März 2007)

Warum willst du da hayes Schlauch dran packen?


----------



## abi1988 (11. März 2007)

er meint den schlacuh vom entlüftungskit denk ich mal
nicht die hayes bremsleitung weil des wär ne enorme verschlächterung


----------



## StillPad (12. März 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> nicht die hayes bremsleitung weil des wär ne enorme verschlächterung


Darum war ich ja erst so geschockt. 

Man kann ja hier Pneumatikschlauch nehmen falls man Zugriff drauf hat.
4/6 Schlauch sollte da ja passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltbomber (12. März 2007)

alter ich tausch doch meine Stahlflex nich gegen Hayes Bremsleitungen   

ich meine in der tat den Entlüftungsschlauch, etwas unsauber ausgedrückt.. 

kriegt man sowadd im Baumarkt in der kleinen größe?


----------



## StillPad (12. März 2007)

Solltest du mal versuchen.
Oder jemanden Fragen der im Industriebetrieb arbeitet

Schlauch für Wasserkühlung(PC) soltle auch gehen


----------



## Osti (12. März 2007)

Baumarkt oder Gartencenter, die haben Plastikschläuche in allen möglichen Durchmessern...


----------



## Asphaltbomber (12. März 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> Baumarkt oder Gartencenter, die haben Plastikschläuche in allen möglichen Durchmessern...




yep an sowas hab ich gedacht..


----------



## abi1988 (12. März 2007)

jo kriegt man im baumarkt war ich au einkaufen zum saufmaschine bauen


----------



## Asphaltbomber (18. März 2007)

suba entlüftet gestern, heute gefahren aufs Maul gepackt und dabei ist hinten der Schlauchflansch zur Bremszanze 1cm verdreht worden und das ganze DOT rausgeschossen..


die Schraube konnte ich 2 Umdrehungen nachziehen, fragt man sich schon warum man für eine Bremse mit Luft und nicht angezogenen Schrauben 200Euro zahlt -.-

ps. bremse ist jetz auch dicht, hab nur den Schlauch 1cm an der zange gedreht.. also nix kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (22. März 2007)

so ichhab auch endlcih beide bremsen luft frei und hab jetzt beide vented discs dran, weil mit floating kriegt man ja garkeinen fahrbahren druckpunkt jetzt mit vented is alles in butter

hier nochmal en  bild von meiner kiste wie se jetzt fertig ist für 07


----------



## lexle (23. März 2007)

Sodele.. Meine V2 Vented Scheibe für Rohloff ist fertig..  Bilder Stell ich in einen Extra Thread ein

Sieht Fett aus


----------



## Hartie (24. März 2007)

hab heute nochmal alles neu ausgerichtet, die kanten der beläge leicht angeschliffen - is jetzt vorerst quietschfrei
wie siehts denn eig. mit nachrüstbelägen aus? hat da ne firma schon was am start, hab nämlich nix gefunden - wenn noch nich, wann is damit zu rechnen?


----------



## abi1988 (24. März 2007)

also mein quietschen ist auch weg nachdem cih die vordere vented dsic hinte nhab und die wo noch gefehlt hat also die neue vorne mal schauen obs bei der auch wieder kommt.

wegen beläge gibts glaub noch nix zu berichten aber ichhoff mal des kommt bald


----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2007)

Ist der Moto Hebel eigentlich gegenüber dem Mini Hebel nen Fortschritt?
Auf die Druckpunktverstellung kann ich eigentlich verzichten. Nutz ich bei meiner Oro auch nich.

Wie verhält sich die Moto gegenüber der M4 am Hinterrad rein vom "Bremsgefühl" her? Bremsleistung haben ja bestimmt beide genug. Bin am Überlegen hinten ne M4 zu montieren um ein bissl Gewicht zu sparen. Und nein, eine Mini kommt nich in Frage. Da nur unwesentlich leichter und mir zu mini für DH. Bin nich der leichteste und oft in Österreich und Frankreich unterwegs. Da sind die Strecken deutlich steiler und länger.


----------



## StillPad (26. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Bin nich der leichteste und oft in Österreich und Frankreich unterwegs. Da sind die Strecken deutlich steiler und länger.



Und dann wilslt du eine XC Bremse verbauen?  
Bei sowas solltest du aufs Gewicht sch....


----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2007)

Ja und nein   Eigentlich doch, oder..

Hatte zumindest an ner hinteren Bremse glaub noch nie groß Fadingprobleme. Jedoch fällts da auch nich so auf. Beim DH fahren muß eh die Vorderbremse viel mehr leisten und hinten zieht man halt so fest, ohne das Rad blockieren zu lassen. Groß schleifen läßt man die Bremsen aber nich. Da werden sie auf ner langen Schotterwegabfahrt, von jemandem dem es nich um die Geschwindigkeit geht, wesentlich mehr beansprucht.

Mir gehts aber darum, wie sich die M4 gegenüber der Moto anfühlt.
Also ob da nen großer Unterschied ist.


----------



## StillPad (26. März 2007)

Wie die sich anfühlen kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Die V2 ist sehr weich.

Berg ab bremse ich meist nur hinten, wenn vorne das Rad blockiert ist es unkontrollierbar. Hinten warte ich nur drauf 

Auf Schotter würde ich auch vorne nur ganz wenig Bremsen
1/3 vorn und hinten 2/3.
Das noch schlimmer als Waldboden


----------



## abi1988 (26. März 2007)

jop auf schotter gehst mal schnell gerade aus in der kurve und dann ist nix mehr mit lenken, lieber mit em  heck bissl zum die ecke schlidern als garnet rumzu kommen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. März 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wie die sich anfühlen kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Die V2 ist sehr weich.
> 
> Berg ab bremse ich meist nur hinten, wenn vorne das Rad blockiert ist es unkontrollierbar. Hinten warte ich nur drauf
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2007)

Wennst bergab vor ner Kurve hart anbremsen willst, hilft Dir die hintere Bremse da nich viel. Blockiert das Vorderrad zu schnell, mehr Gewicht darauf veralgern. Aber darum gehts ja nich.
Die von Dir beschriebene Bremstechnik is zumindest zum DH fahren nich praktikabel. 

Mich interessiert nur, ob ich mit ner M4 mir ne spürbar "schlechtere" Bremse gegenüber der Moto ans Radl schraub, oder ob man den Unterschied nicht merkt.


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wennst bergab vor ner Kurve hart anbremsen willst, hilft Dir die hintere Bremse da nich viel. Blockiert das Vorderrad zu schnell, mehr Gewicht darauf veralgern. Aber darum gehts ja nich.
> Die von Dir beschriebene Bremstechnik is zumindest zum DH fahren nich praktikabel.



Hab auch nicht geschrieben das die DH tauglich ist wo es um Zeit geht, aber jeder andere sollte so sicher runter kommen.
Ausserdem war das nur als Beispiel zusehen wieso ich hinten auch eine dicke Bremse verbauen würde.
Bei losen Untergrund bringt dir die vordere Bremse nicht viel.
Und bei schön steilen abfahren hängt man mittem Arsch übern Hinterrad und kann nicht wirklich Gewicht verlagern.
Ich kenne deine Strecken nicht. 

Der Einzige den ich kenne der ein vergleich ziehen könnte wäre lexle weil der ne M4 und ne V2 hat.


----------



## Asphaltbomber (27. März 2007)

na weich würde ich nicht sagen, magura Bremsen sind weich.. als Vergleich die HFX9 finde ich eher hart, ein richtiger " klong " Druckpunkt. Die Moto liegt gut dazwischen..


----------



## oBATMANo (27. März 2007)

> Und bei schön steilen abfahren hängt man mittem Arsch übern Hinterrad und kann nicht wirklich Gewicht verlagern.



Daran solltest Du ein bissl arbeiten. Hat das Vorderrad kein Grip, kann es auch nicht die Richtung bestimmen oder halt Bremskraft übertragen. Wollte und will Dir aber auf keinem Fall vorschreiben wie Du fahren sollst. War nur zum besseren Verständnis gedacht.

Man will zwar auch am DH Rad Gewicht sparen, da auch nen leichter DHler einfach besser als nen schwerer fährt, aber werd mich wohl nich zu M4 am Hinterrad und Mini Hebel hinreißen lassen. 160 g kännen sich zwar schnell auf nen Kilo summieren, aber so arg wie auf nem Tourenradl merkt man das Gewicht dann doch nich.


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Daran solltest Du ein bissl arbeiten. Hat das Vorderrad kein Grip, kann es auch nicht die Richtung bestimmen oder halt Bremskraft übertragen. Wollte und will Dir aber auf keinem Fall vorschreiben wie Du fahren sollst. War nur zum besseren Verständnis gedacht.
> 
> Man will zwar auch am DH Rad Gewicht sparen, da auch nen leichter DHler einfach besser als nen schwerer fährt, aber werd mich wohl nich zu M4 am Hinterrad und Mini Hebel hinreißen lassen. 160 g kännen sich zwar schnell auf nen Kilo summieren, aber so arg wie auf nem Tourenradl merkt man das Gewicht dann doch nich.



Sagen wir mal so das Vorderrad hat genug grip und vorne wird ja auch leicht gebremst nur darf es nicht blockieren da es sonst gefährlich wird.
Dort wo ich da runter fahre steigt mein Kumpel ab 
Das sind halt so exterm Beispiel wo man die HInterradbremse braucht bei uns ist die Abfahrt das vielleicht 100m lang, aber wenn du bei ein Gebirge wohnst wo auch so fiese Schotterstrecken sind wäre sowas wohl nicht verkehrt.
Muss halt jeder selber Entscheiden nur ist es ärgerlich eine zu schwache Bremse zu haben.


----------



## .irie. (27. März 2007)

gibt s eigentlich einen grund dass alles was hier gefragt wird nie beantwortet wird??? es geht hier net um fahrtechnik sondern um n bremsvergleich , ich hab auch 2 m4 s und will mir später ma ne moto holn desswegen wüsste ich das auch gernen. was die bremstechnik angeht ist das geschmackssache und fertig , ich denke die meisten hier fahren gut genug


----------



## bigman (27. März 2007)

Kann dieses Buch hier nur empfehlen. Für jeden "Reifegrad".

Mastering Mountain Skills von Brian Lopes


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2007)

Die Frage war doch wie sich eine V2 anfühlt.
Das ist wieder so eine Sache die jeder anders sieht.
Ich finde die V2 hat ein zu späten Druckpunkt.
Die M6 dagegen kommt sehr früh.
Am besten ihr fahrt die Probe


----------



## abi1988 (27. März 2007)

also ich find die v2 hat nen angenhmen druckpunkt und man kan ihn ja auch ncoh einwenig justieren über das bpa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. April 2007)

Bitte für was ist die Rote Verstellschraub am Hebel? Wenn ich da herumdrehe verändert sich nichts! Das Ding sollte ja sein für den ausgleich wenn ich normale Scheiben fahren will?! 
Ausserdem habe ich hinten immer ein wenig Luft im System(glaub ich jeden fals) den es lässt sich minimal aufpumpen! Hab eschon nach eueren Methoden probieret, einmal von oben nach unten dann umgekehrt. Es bleibt immer gleich, es wird nicht besser. Schön langsam werde ich unrund!!!


----------



## Whitey (2. April 2007)

Das ist die Druckpunktverstellung, oda? ;-)


----------



## StillPad (2. April 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Das ist die Druckpunktverstellung, oda? ;-)



Richtisch


----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wie die sich anfühlen kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Die V2 ist sehr weich.
> 
> Berg ab bremse ich meist nur hinten, wenn vorne das Rad blockiert ist es unkontrollierbar. Hinten warte ich nur drauf
> ...



du wohst im flachland und hast keine ahnung vom bremsen oder??? ich steh drauf wenn ich vorne anpressdruck aufbaue um in ne kurve zu lenken. 

die moto is auch mit floating druckpunktstabil. frag mich was ihr alle macht. meine funzt bestens


----------



## StillPad (2. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> du wohst im flachland und hast keine ahnung vom bremsen oder??? ich steh drauf wenn ich vorne anpressdruck aufbaue um in ne kurve zu lenken.
> 
> die moto is auch mit floating druckpunktstabil. frag mich was ihr alle macht. meine funzt bestens



Noch so einer... was willst du?
Du kennst hier nichtmal die Strecke und hauptsache labern.


----------



## oBATMANo (2. April 2007)

> Noch so einer...


Hey, mit dem hab ich nix zu tun. Der kommt aus Büchenbach 
Du hast halt ne stark polarisierende Bremstechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (2. April 2007)

Ich bremse so wie es der Untergrund zuläßt. 
Auf losen Boden kann man halt nicht vorne bremsen wie sonst.
Aber viele scheinen ja hier nur befestigte Waldwege zu fahren im Bikepark.


----------



## Bulletprooft (3. April 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich bremse so wie es der Untergrund zuläßt.
> Auf losen Boden kann man halt nicht vorne bremsen wie sonst.
> Aber viele scheinen ja hier nur befestigte Waldwege zu fahren im Bikepark.



Du bist aber heute wieder nett! Ich weiß halt nicht was ihr immer habt, lasst die Bremsen offen und weder Hitze noch ein rutschendes Forderrad sollte ein Problem darstellen.


----------



## oBATMANo (3. April 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich bremse so wie es der Untergrund zuläßt.
> Auf losen Boden kann man halt nicht vorne bremsen wie sonst.
> Aber viele scheinen ja hier nur befestigte Waldwege zu fahren im Bikepark.



Man bremst eher so wie es die eigenen Fähigkeiten zulassen.
Sonst wären wir wohl alle Weltmeister im Rennsport.


----------



## Whitey (3. April 2007)

Richtisch - ich bremse z.B. sehr viel vorne, auch auch loosem Untergrund (feiner Schotter). Ist ja kein Thema mit dem Federweg und einer gut dosierbaren Bremse. Auch wenn das vorne kurz blockiert ist das eigentlich ned schlimm....


----------



## StillPad (3. April 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Richtisch - ich bremse z.B. sehr viel vorne, auch auch loosem Untergrund (feiner Schotter). Ist ja kein Thema mit dem Federweg und einer gut dosierbaren Bremse. Auch wenn das vorne kurz blockiert ist das eigentlich ned schlimm....



Erkäl da smal mein Kumpel der hat sich dort schon böse gemault.
Das ganze Rad hat sich gedreht und er ist dann mittem Kopf gelandet 

Aber was mich tierisch ankotz ist das man jemand versucht zu helfen, ihn Beispiele gibt.
Und dann wird hier erzählt man kann nicht bremsen.
Gerade wenn ich in/bei ein Gebirge wohne und dort lange abfahrten bekommt man wohl jede Bremse heiß.


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

selber schuld du superbremser.


----------



## Speedbullit (3. April 2007)

ich lach mich tot


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

flachlandindianer im bikepark. die sieht man immer vom lift aus. wie das vr in kurven einfach wegrutscht weil sie mit entlastetem vr die bremse ziehen.


----------



## StillPad (3. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> selber schuld du superbremser.



Halt einfach die Fresse


----------



## lexle (3. April 2007)

So und jetzt alle nachsprechen:

"Piep piep piep wir ham uns alle lieb"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. April 2007)

bis einer weint *ztzt*


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

ich versuchs nochmal. 

du kannst einfach nicht bremsen. das wird dir bei deinem posting jeder unterschreiben. 

wie kann man hinten bremsen um langsamer zu werden oder um in ne kurve einzulenken. aber du bist schlauer ich geb mich geschlagen. weil ich soll ja die fresse halten.


----------



## StillPad (4. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ich versuchs nochmal.
> 
> du kannst einfach nicht bremsen. das wird dir bei deinem posting jeder unterschreiben.
> 
> wie kann man hinten bremsen um langsamer zu werden oder um in ne kurve einzulenken. aber du bist schlauer ich geb mich geschlagen. weil ich soll ja die fresse halten.



Vielleicht habe ich mich auch einfach nur falsch für euch ausgedrückt.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wo du rumfährst aber scheinbar wird bei dir nicht alle 1-2 jahre frischer Schotter im Wald gestreut.
Dort geht es steil Berg ab, man hängt mittem Arsch übern Hinterrad Um den Schwerpunkt von vorne weg zubekommen sonst würdest du nen Überschlag machen.

Und wenn ich hier im Flachland schon solche Strecken habe wo nicht stupides Vorderradbremsen geht dann gehe ich von aus das ich sowas im Gebirge auch habe.

Anstatt den Fragenden zu helfen machst nur blöde Sprüche. Hab das letzten erst in den 66er Thread von dir gesehn.
Manche Leute haben nicht soviel Kohle um sich einfach mal ein neue Z1 zu holen.


----------



## lassereinböng (4. April 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo du rumfährst aber scheinbar wird bei dir nicht alle 1-2 jahre frischer Schotter im Wald gestreut.
> Dort geht es steil Berg ab, man hängt mittem Arsch übern Hinterrad Um den Schwerpunkt von vorne weg zubekommen sonst würdest du nen Überschlag machen.



wer und führ wen sollte man an gefällen, an denen man den hintern über das hinterrad bringen muss schotter streuen? 
muss ich mir das so vorstellen, das dort ein kleines,angeseiltes, in neonorangener schutzweste und behelmtes männchen herumkraxelt und mit einem kleinem schäufelchen schotter aus seinem rucksäckchen verteilt?
oder gibt`s dafür spezielle maschinen?


----------



## Osti (4. April 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Dort geht es steil Berg ab, man hängt mittem Arsch übern Hinterrad Um den Schwerpunkt von vorne weg zubekommen sonst würdest du nen Überschlag machen.
> 
> Und wenn ich hier im Flachland schon solche Strecken habe wo nicht stupides Vorderradbremsen geht dann gehe ich von aus das ich sowas im Gebirge auch habe.



gerade dann hängst du zu 95% nur auf der Vorderradbremse, weil man am Hinterrad kaum noch Traktion hat. Wenn Du dann zuviel auf der HR-Bremse hängst, überholt Dich irgendwann Dein Hinterrad. Das ändert sich erst wieder im gemäßigten Gelände. Durfte ich erst wieder am WE erfahren, als ich die neuen Mono6 ausprobiert habe.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. April 2007)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> wer und führ wen sollte man an gefällen, an denen man den hintern über das hinterrad bringen muss schotter streuen?
> muss ich mir das so vorstellen, das dort ein kleines,angeseiltes, in neonorangener schutzweste und behelmtes männchen herumkraxelt und mit einem kleinem schäufelchen schotter aus seinem rucksäckchen verteilt?
> oder gibt`s dafür spezielle maschinen?



Dafür gibts umgebaute Schneekanonen mit denen der Kies in den Hang geschossen wird, damit die Osterhasen nich abrutschen beim Eierlegen.
Aber wer holt die Eier aus dem Hang?


----------



## StillPad (4. April 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> gerade dann hängst du zu 95% nur auf der Vorderradbremse, weil man am Hinterrad kaum noch Traktion hat. Wenn Du dann zuviel auf der HR-Bremse hängst, überholt Dich irgendwann Dein Hinterrad. Das ändert sich erst wieder im gemäßigten Gelände. Durfte ich erst wieder am WE erfahren, als ich die neuen Mono6 ausprobiert habe.








Stell dir die Fahrposition vor und das Auf Schotter.
Dadurch das ichnicht leicht bin und ziemlich weit hinten bin bekomm ich genug Druck aufs Hinterrad um Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren.
Das Vorderrad hat auch noch immer genug Traktion um zu lenken.

Selbst wenn die auf flacher Strecke den Schotter gestreut haben hat man eine schlechte Kontrolle.

Warum die das überhaupt machen weiß ich nicht aber wenn man grad mit 30-40 Sachen da runter kommt dann auf ne frische Schotterstrecke ist es immer ein Spaß.


----------



## Nd-60 (4. April 2007)

wenn du dort immer mit 40 sachen drüber heizt, fährst du ja die ganzen steine weg und da ist es klar das die den weg wieder neu machen.


----------



## Bulletprooft (4. April 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Stell dir die Fahrposition vor und das Auf Schotter.
> Dadurch das ichnicht leicht bin und ziemlich weit hinten bin bekomm ich genug Druck aufs Hinterrad um Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren.
> Das Vorderrad hat auch noch immer genug Traktion um zu lenken.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal jeder bremst halt etwas anders und so pauschal alles darzustellen ist etwas verwirrend. Bei mir blockiert das Vorderrad sehr oft und ich hatte nie Probleme damit. Ich setze im Prinzip immer beide Bremsen ein, aber die Vorderbremse bringt nun mal über 70% der Bremsleistung. Nun mal auf den Schotter zu kommen. Gerade auf weichen rollenden Schotter verzögert ein blockierendes Rad wesentlich besser. Und leider ist ein blockiertes Rad, die einzige Möglichkeit im Sand oder Schotter anzuhalten. Nun höre ich schon den Aufschrei durch das Forum hallenstimmt nicht.aber erst mal nachdenken. Übrigens ist deswegen auch an einem (richtigen) Geländewagen das ABS abschaltbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (4. April 2007)

Und noch ein Kommentar: wenn man auf Schotter hinten bremst wird der hintere Dämpfer "gestaucht". Kommen nun Unebenheiten kann das sehr unangenehm werden. Selbst wenn man komplett hinter dem Satte ist hat man vorne viel mehr Gewicht, viel mehr Grip - durch das Bremsen kommt immer mehr Gewicht nach vorne (Physik).


----------



## Osti (4. April 2007)

das mag bei deinem Eingelenker so sein, weil dort das Drehmoment in die Schwinge geleitet wird, was dann an den Dämpfer übertragen wird. Bei anderen Hinterbau-Konstruktionen (4-Gelenker, VPP, etc.) wird das Bremsmoment aber über den Rahmen aufgenommen, daher nix mit Bremsstempeln....


----------



## Mavic (12. April 2007)

Hi,@ all

Hab mir jetzt auch noch ne V2 gekauft.
Habe gerade meine V2 montiert, aber leider musste ich feststellen, das der dicke   IS Adapter an der 203mm Scheibe Schleift, aber nur wenn ich den Schnellspanner anziehe. Fahre nen Big Hit.


----------



## .irie. (12. April 2007)

ich hab keine moto , aber so ausm bauch raus würd ich sagen grad n kleines bissel plan schleifen sollte helfen , da ich davon ausgehe dass es nur sehr leicht schleift , da es ja durch den schnellspanner ausgelöst wird.


----------



## Mavic (12. April 2007)

Hab erst mal ne Unterlegscheibe zwischen Rahmen und Nabe gepackt, anders ging es leider nicht, bin gerade ne runde gefahren, und alles Top.
Nur was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Druckpunkt des Bremshebel sehr sehr weich ist, im Gegensatz zur meine vorderen Moto m6.


----------



## ANMA (14. April 2007)

Halten denn die Motos was sie versprechen? Ich hab mir überlegt die auch zu holen, weils die ja bei hibike grad für 330 incl Vented und Stahlflexleitung gibt! Die sollten dann um einiges besser sein als meine Juicy, weil die trotz 203er scheiben bei rasanten Fallwinkelfahrten gern mal so heiß werden, dass es gebratene und danach verglaßte bremsklötze gibt! Außerdem hab ich noch dass Problem, dass sie den Druckpunkt verlieren, wenn sie heiß werden! Was schätzt ihr würde ich noch für meine 2006er Juicys kriegen?

Danke im Vorraus,
mfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ANMA (14. April 2007)

Oh shit, da hab ich mich wohl dumm verguckt! Da kostet eine 330â¬! Verdammt, und ich hab mich schon so gefreut! WÃ¼rde sich das trotzdem lohnen? 

mfG Manu


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Oh shit, da hab ich mich wohl dumm verguckt! Da kostet eine 330â¬! Verdammt, und ich hab mich schon so gefreut!
> 
> 
> mfG Manu



ja was sonst 

schau mal hier:

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/679/lang/x/kw/Moto_V2/


----------



## ANMA (14. April 2007)

Hmm is scho krass 547,99â¬ fÃ¼r nen satz! oder reichen mir fÃ¼r downhill auch M4 mit groÃen scheiben?

mfG Manu


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2007)

wenn schon denn schon, wegen den paar Kröten würde ich bei der Bremsleistung keine Abstriche machen


----------



## Mrs. Whitey (14. April 2007)

V2 Vs M4 was gehnt da n für n Film?

Wenn dann V2 vs M6, oder? ;-)


----------



## Mavic (14. April 2007)

Schaue mal hier, vielleicht ist da ja was für dich dabei....
http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/144/lang/x/kw/Hope/


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2007)

deja vu

siehe Post 644


----------



## ANMA (15. April 2007)

Ja manche sind des lesens eben nicht mächtig oder einfach zu faul! Aber irgendwie is mir da alles zu teuer, zumindest momentan!

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Whitey (15. April 2007)

Zu teuer ist relativ. Sind halt keine "Verschleißteile" wie die Avid Produkte. Ne Hope kaufst eigentlich nur 1 x und gut ist


----------



## Mavic (15. April 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Ja manche sind des lesens eben nicht mächtig oder einfach zu faul! Aber irgendwie is mir da alles zu teuer, zumindest momentan!
> 
> Trotzdem Danke



Das nicht, kam aber gerade von Schalke, und hatte es wohl verlesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maenjual (15. April 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Hmm is scho krass 547,99 für nen satz! oder reichen mir für downhill auch M4 mit großen scheiben?
> 
> mfG Manu



bike-box.de 

bikecomponents.de


----------



## Asphaltbomber (17. April 2007)

so konnte meine Moto endlich mal richtig einbremsen.

45° Hang von 20km/h auf 5km/h mit einem Finger, lässt sich prima dosieren..

leider quietscht sie vorne babarst beim bremsen. Aber abgesehen davon bremst sie prima, die hinterrad bremse hab ich mittlerweile bestens entlüftet. Vorne muss ich nochmal gucken, aber im prinzip ist der Druckpunkt prima zwischen Louise FR und HFX9. Die Bremsleistung aber regelrecht brachial im Gegensatz zu den Beiden..


bin nach der letzten Fahrt richtig zufrieden!


----------



## Bulletprooft (17. April 2007)

Asphaltbomber schrieb:


> so konnte meine Moto endlich mal richtig einbremsen.
> 
> 45° Hang von 20km/h auf 5km/h mit einem Finger, lässt sich prima dosieren..
> 
> ...



 wo gibs denn in Berlin solche Berge ?


----------



## Asphaltbomber (17. April 2007)

diverse hänge in den Müggelbergen und auch im Grunewald.. is ja alles nur sand und modder, rutscht ständig wo was ab, praktisch immer wieder anderes Terrain  

aber leider immer nur kurze knackige Abfahrten..


----------



## Hartie (17. April 2007)

hab mal was von kupferleitpaste hinter die beläge gehört, zwecks quietschminderung? is da was dran? scho ma jemand ausprobiert? und wo gibts das zeug? is das das, was man auch auf die cpu macht?


----------



## Asphaltbomber (17. April 2007)

afaik gilt das nur für Vibrationen im Sattelbereich, hat aber nix mit quietschen der Beläge auf den Scheiben zu tuen. Und das is bei manchen Belägen nicht änderbar.. liegt halt am Material..


----------



## abi1988 (17. April 2007)

also meine quietschen jetzt nach ner qäsche ncih tm ehr aber bremsen auch miserabel müssen erst wieder paar meter eingebremst werden hinten ist es besonders schlimm


----------



## .irie. (17. April 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> also meine quietschen jetzt nach ner qäsche ncih tm ehr aber bremsen auch miserabel müssen erst wieder paar meter eingebremst werden hinten ist es besonders schlimm



so leid es mir tut aber ich kann dem satz nix entlocken so wild wie da die buchstaben stehen 
ich werd mir wohl auch demnächste eine moto v2 mit vented zulegen auch wenn sie an meinem hardtail oversized is , ich steh auf son shit


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2007)

Also ich weiß nicht ob mein Kollege mir da Müll erzählt hat aber die Kupferpaste gehört auf den Belag und nicht darunter.
Das soll ja das quietschen der Reibflächen vermindern.

Hab das Zeug aber noch nie genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (17. April 2007)

WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS??????
AUF den belag??? hallo??? das zeug is so ähnlich wie fett wenn man s aufn belag kleistert
-----> bitte nicht nachmachen


----------



## Asphaltbomber (17. April 2007)

.irie. schrieb:


> so leid es mir tut aber ich kann dem satz nix entlocken so wild wie da die buchstaben stehen
> ich werd mir wohl auch demnächste eine moto v2 mit vented zulegen auch wenn sie an meinem hardtail oversized is , ich steh auf son shit



oversized isses wenn mans nicht nutzt, hat nix mim Bike zu tun  



ps. Kupferpaste hat rein GAR NICHTS auf den Belägen oder Scheibe zu suchen..


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2007)

.irie. schrieb:


> WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS??????
> AUF den belag??? hallo??? das zeug is so ähnlich wie fett wenn man s aufn belag kleistert
> -----> bitte nicht nachmachen



Tja dann hat da mein Kollege was falsch verstanden 
Ich kenne das Zeug nicht, wenn wie Fett ist ist es natürlich dumm. 
Aber wenigstens quietscht es dann nicht


----------



## Asphaltbomber (17. April 2007)

normalerweise kommts ausm motorisierten Bereich soweit ich weiss, da wern die Beläge auf der Rückseite beschmiert und dann innen Sattel gedrückt..


----------



## Osti (17. April 2007)

die Kupferpaste soll hochfrequente Schwingungen dämpfen, was sich z.T. günstig aufs Quitschen auswirken kann. 

Beispiel: leg nen Geldstück auf nen umgedrehtes Glas und halte ne angeschlagene Stimmgabel ans Glas. Das Geldstück wird auf dem Glas anfangen zu vibrieren und hüpfen.

Dann kleb das Geldstück mit Butter=Kupferpaste aufs Glas und da wird nicht mehr viel passieren.


----------



## Bulletprooft (18. April 2007)

Hi Osti, hast Du Deine M6 in den Griff bekommen ? Oder haben sie immer noch so heftig Fading.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (18. April 2007)

bin da noch nicht so 100%ig schlüssig. Auf der Alb hatte sie wirklich schreckliches Fading. Am Sonntag war ich in den Bergen und dort hielt sich die Mono6 ganz gut, viel besser als die Mono4. Allerdings war es auch nicht so steil und mit Dauerbremsen wie auf der Alb. Evt. brauchen die Beläge aber auch einige "Heat-Cycles", bis sie gut gehen. Werde auch noch mal frisches Dot nehmen, der Unterschied ist nämlich auch recht groß. 

bin also noch nicht wirklich schlüssig, ob mir die Bremse taugt.


----------



## Bulletprooft (18. April 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> bin da noch nicht so 100%ig schlüssig. Auf der Alb hatte sie wirklich schreckliches Fading. Am Sonntag war ich in den Bergen und dort hielt sich die Mono6 ganz gut, viel besser als die Mono4. Allerdings war es auch nicht so steil und mit Dauerbremsen wie auf der Alb. Evt. brauchen die Beläge aber auch einige "Heat-Cycles", bis sie gut gehen. Werde auch noch mal frisches Dot nehmen, der Unterschied ist nämlich auch recht groß.
> 
> bin also noch nicht wirklich schlüssig, ob mir die Bremse taugt.



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann das nicht am DOT liegen, sondern nur an den Belägen. Oder konntest Du sie bis an den Lenker ziehen ? Ich trau es mir kaum dies hier auszusprechen..........ich fahre die originalen Sinterbeläge. Mein aktueller Belag ist nun schon seit über 5800km drin und bin begeistert. Das Teil ist nicht kurz zu bekommen und das bei heftigem Bikepark & Alpen gemosche.


----------



## Osti (18. April 2007)

das mit dem Dot habe ich schon bei der M4 und Mono4 erlebt. Eigentlich war der Druckpunkt immer recht gut, zumindest wanderte der Druckpunkt nicht. Mit frischem Dot (das alte war jeweils über 2 Jahre alt) lies sich das Fading deutlich länger hinaus zögern. Ich erkläre mir das so, dass durch die höhere Temperatur-Stabilität vom frischem Dot bei Dauerbremsen, die Beläge mit größerem Anpressdruck an die Scheibe gedrückt werden können. Bei altem Dot gast das gebundene Wasser aus und vermindert den Anpressdruck. Bei der M4 war der Effekt auf jeden Fall deutlich. Mit frischem Dot und alten Belägen ging die Bremse um Welten besser, daher habe ich bei der Mono6 im Moment gute Hoffnung.


----------



## .irie. (18. April 2007)

tach , ich bn sehr traurig 
musste heute erfahren dass zumindest bei bike box keine moto mit vented disc gibt die n roten spyder hat.auch wurde mir gesagt es sei keine spyder zu verkaufen bevor diesen sommer , man ich will die aber mit rotem spyder???!!


----------



## Hartie (19. April 2007)

wurde mir auch gesagt, dass venteds mit farbigen spidern erst mitte / ende des jahres rauskommen soll, was mich aber verwundert, da ich z.b. schon bilder von welchen mit roten gesehn hab


----------



## KLT (19. April 2007)

Und warum nicht hier?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=15613


----------



## .irie. (19. April 2007)

weil zwischen 240â¬ und 280â¬ meinermeinung nach doch ein kleiner unterschied ist, ich frage mich nur warum dan die von bike box keine haben , das is doch echt mist , nur weil se rot sein soll wie ich keien 40â¬ aufpreis blechen , ich bin 19 und praktikant habs also net wirklich dicke
P.S  Wenn einer Sponsoren will gleich ne PM dan gibts die Konto Daten


----------



## cr0nite (2. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab meine von chainreactioncycles.com seit Februar. Vorne hab ich ne Moto V2 203mm Durchmesser und hinten eine Mono M6 183mm.
Jetzt mein Problem:
Hinten kann ich die Bremse schön dosieren aber vorne muss ich den Hebel recht weit ziehen und aufs mal Greift sie mit voller Kraft. Es ist kein gescheites dosieren möglich.
Wie kann ich das beheben ?
Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen damit ?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/336768/cat/500/ppuser/71709


----------



## Spezialistz (2. Mai 2007)

nur mal so für die allgemeinheit. irgendwo war ja die diskussion, ob die neuen carbonhebel in den alten griff passen.







wenigstens nicht so abartig, wie der neue griff.


----------



## eL (2. Mai 2007)

sehr abstrakte combo die du da fährst

tausch die vordere gegen ne mono6 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. Mai 2007)

cr0nite schrieb:


> Hinten kann ich die Bremse schön dosieren aber vorne muss ich den Hebel recht weit ziehen und aufs mal Greift sie mit voller Kraft. Es ist kein gescheites dosieren möglich.
> Wie kann ich das beheben ?
> Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen damit ?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/336768/cat/500/ppuser/71709



Klemmt vielleicht der/die Kolben?

@Spezialistz
Da gabs ein Carbon Hebel Thread wo das gefragt wurde.


----------



## Osti (4. Mai 2007)

sodele, die V2 sind heute gekommen. Habe sie natürlich direkt angebaut, was ansich recht einfach war. Nur das Einstellen des Druckpunkts war ne Heidenarbeit.

Ums kurz zu machen:
- Montage sehr simpel
- für die Griffeinheit braucht man sehr breiten Lenker,. sonst sitzt der Hebel zu weit aussen, was ja bekannt ist
- leider musste ich den Sram-Drehgriff ziemlich weit verdrehen, da sich sonst das Drehgriffgehäuse und der Geber der Bremse in die Quere kommen...
- wenn man an der Druckpunkt-Schraube dreht bewegt sich die Griffweite mit. Was zum Henker soll das denn? Für mich sind Druckpunkt und Griffweite zwei komplett unabhängige Einstellungen, aber warum in HerrGottsNamen koppeln die das?
- Druckpunktverstellung bringt bei mir nix bzw kaum was
- Druckpunkt einstellen ist daher Fummelarbeit nach der oldschool-Methode "Scheibe raus und solange am Griff pumpen bis der Druckpunkt bzw Abstand Belage zu Scheibe passt". 
- der Hebel an sich liegt besser in der Hand als der Mini-Hebel
- Druckpunkt ist deutlich weicher als bei allen Hopes die ich vorher hatte (M4, Mono4, Mono6)
- Bremskraft ist wirklich infernalisch, das Ding ankert als ob man gegen ne Wand fährt. Bin schon nen Haufen Scheibenbremsen gefahren und da kommt höchstens ne GustavM mit 210mm ran.  
- Dosierbarkeit ist schlechter als bei den Mono's oder der M4, da die brutale Bremskraft recht unvermittelt einsetzt. da muss man sich dran gewöhnen.
- Standfestigkeit kann ich noch nix zu sagen... aber die Berge warten 
- kein Schleifen und bisher auch keine Geräusche 

Osti


----------



## StillPad (5. Mai 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> - wenn man an der Druckpunkt-Schraube dreht bewegt sich die Griffweite mit. Was zum Henker soll das denn? Für mich sind Druckpunkt und Griffweite zwei komplett unabhängige Einstellungen, aber warum in HerrGottsNamen koppeln die das?
> *Bei mir hat sich das nicht mitgedreht*
> - Druckpunktverstellung bringt bei mir nix bzw kaum was
> *Finde ich auch*
> ...


----------



## Hartie (5. Mai 2007)

also das mit der dosierbarkeit kann ich auch nich unterschreiben, is jetzt nich so hart wie bei ner hayes aber auch nich so weich wie bei ner gustav, für mich genau richtig so... wegen der druckpunkteinstellung, da heist es im manual erst den druckpunkt per rotem knopf einstellen und dann die griffweite - ka obs das bring, ich habs so gemacht

undauf nen hohen pfeifton kannste dich schonmal einstellen, bei mir hat nix was gebracht, vorn wie hinten


----------



## Osti (5. Mai 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> wegen der druckpunkteinstellung, da heist es im manual erst den druckpunkt per rotem knopf einstellen und dann die griffweite -



diese Vorgehensweise ist ja auch logisch, da ich mit der Druckpunkteinstellung die Griffweite mit verstelle und danach die Griffweite nachjustieren muss.


----------



## Osti (11. Mai 2007)

so, habe heute die Moto V2 eingebrannt. Nachdem ich sie die Woche über bei ein paar flachen Touren eingebremst habe ging es heute in die Berge. Auf der gleichen Strecke, wo ich letztes mal mit der Mono6 reichlich Fading hatte (man steht aber auch wirklich 750Hm auf der Bremse) reichte bei der V2 jederzeit ein Finger. Nach einiger Zeit wurde die Handkraft zwar merklich höher, aber man konnte jederzeit noch mit einem Finger bremsen. Wohlgemerkt mit den Floating-Scheiben und nicht mit den Vented, da ist also noch Luft nach oben. Druckpunkt blieb dauerhaft konstant, kein Wandern.  Bin also recht zufrieden mit dem Teil. Vorne war die Bremse komplett ruhig und hinten trat ein leichtes metallisches Kratzen zu Tage als die Bremse richtig heiss war.


----------



## ChrisPi (12. Mai 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> Auf der gleichen Strecke, wo ich letztes mal mit der Mono6 reichlich Fading hatte



Technisch wohl nicht zu erklären der Unterschied oder?? Wenn ich mir die Maße bzw. Fläche des Bremssattels die bei der Mono6 zur Kühlung da ist so anschaue u. mit der V2 vergleiche   Bei der Vented wärs noch zu erklären,aber so


----------



## Hellspawn (12. Mai 2007)

Bremssattel? Wohl eher Bremsscheibe. Und da hat die V2 schon mehr Fläche. Der Reibring bei der M6 ist ja eher schmal


----------



## Whitey (12. Mai 2007)

Also rein von der Konstruktion betrachtet müsste von der Physik her die M6 die bessere Bremse sein. Ich hab meine M6 noch nicht ans Ende gebracht obwohl ich es versucht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. Mai 2007)

Die M6 hat wesendlich größere Beläge als die V2 
Man merkt auch den Unterschied, die M6 ist bei mir viel bissiger als die V2.

Kann bei Osti eigendlich nur an den Unterschied der Scheiben liegen.
Die Bremsflanke der Scheibe ist bei der V2 wesendlich größer als bei der M6.
Dafür bremst die M6 auf mehr Fläche. (Auf die Breite bezogen der Bremsflanke)
Wodurch ich mir vorstellen könnte das sie schneller erhitzt und auch mehr Bremskraft hat.


----------



## Osti (13. Mai 2007)

so, heute wieder inne Berge gewesen, knapp 1000hm und die Bremse ist einfach nur geil. Nach Louise, GustavM, Hfx9, Mono4, M4, Mono6 ist das die erste Bremse, die mich vollumfänglich zufrieden stellt. Satte Bremsleistung, kein bis kaum Fading und jederzeit nur ein Finger notwendig. 

So muss das sein  

Die alte M4 muss ich etwas aus der Kritik nehmen, da sie am DH'ler bisher auch gute Dienste geleistet hat, aber die V2 ist ne andere Liga. 

werde sogar ggf. auf die Vented Scheiben verzichten, da die bereits mit Floating super bremst. Wie groß ist noch mal der Gewichtsunterschied?


----------



## rsu (13. Mai 2007)

@Osti: jaja und ich habs total verpennt mal ein paar Meter mit Deinem Rad bergab zu fahren  ...aber ich hab ja eh die Gustl 

@all: hat die V2 schon mal einer gewogen, ich hab nach 15 Seiten hier im Fred aufgegeben zu suchen. Kleinere Scheiben als die 203er gibts wohl ned? Die ist hinten beim Osti ja schon sehr giftig.


----------



## Osti (13. Mai 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Kleinere Scheiben als die 203er gibts wohl ned? Die ist hinten beim Osti ja schon sehr giftig.



viel hilft viel 

edit:

hbe folgendes gefunden

(Herstellerangabe)

Hope Moto, 203mm Floating Disc: 596/639g (r/f)
Hope Moto, 203mm Vented Disc: 649/727g
Hope M6 203mm Gewicht : ca.615g


ich denke ich verzichte auf die Vented, die Floating geben schon eine saubere Leistung ab.
Muss ja Gewicht sparen


----------



## StillPad (13. Mai 2007)

Vented wiegen 325gr mit Schrauben.
Floating weiß ich grad nicht, 220 oder so?


----------



## digger (19. Mai 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> ... Die alte M4 muss ich etwas aus der Kritik nehmen, da sie am DH'ler bisher auch gute Dienste geleistet hat, aber die V2 ist ne andere Liga. ...




verstehe ich dich richtig? die (alte) m4 hat ihren dienst besser verrichtet als die mono4/ mono6?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (19. Mai 2007)

ja bei weitem.... ist deutlich standfester


----------



## digger (21. Mai 2007)

ja krasse ********, alter!!!


----------



## Hartie (21. Mai 2007)

is doch bekannt, dass die alte m4 urst gut ging? nur dass da ab und an scheiben gerissen sind aber ansonsten - die monos waren nich so besonders aber die 07er mono/motos sind wieder richtig geil


----------



## digger (21. Mai 2007)

hmmm - das wusste ich bis dato nicht aber ich sehne mich auch nicht na einer neuen bremse - meine alte m4 macht das was ich will und wenn ichi so etwas lese bin ich entspannt.


----------



## eL (21. Mai 2007)

eben eben
die alte mini ist mit grünen beläge auch sehr gut.

die blitzscheiben waren ein problem durch die kerbwirkung der eingelaserten blitze.


----------



## StillPad (23. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit.
Meine V2 ist nun nach Wochenlangen warten endlich wieder da und komplett.

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, der Druckpunkt ist zum kotzen.
Habe mal Fotos gemacht.

Wie man schön sehen kann kann ich den einfach mal so durch drücken.
Ging vorher auch schon dachte aber das lag anner undichten Dichtung.

Der Vordere Hebel bleib ca. 10mm früher stehen und trift somit nicht mein Ringfinger.
Ich habe dort auch nur mit ein Finger gezogen.


----------



## Osti (23. Mai 2007)

Scheibe raus, 2-3 mal pumpen und Scheibe wieder rein


----------



## StillPad (23. Mai 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> Scheibe raus, 2-3 mal pumpen und Scheibe wieder rein



Hab ne Vented 
Wenn ich da pumpe ist das zu klein um die Scheibe wieder rein zu bekommen.
Aus so sind die Kolben nicht weit ausgefahren.

Ich wÃ¼rde ja am liebsten Ãl nachkippen nur mache ich mir Sorgen das die wenn es richtig warm wird blockiert

â¬dit:
Habe eben nochmal Ãl neu reingemacht.
Ist nun ein wenig besser.
Werde erstmal fahren und hoffen das es noch hÃ¤rter wird.


----------



## lexle (23. Mai 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> viel hilft viel
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...




Auf keien Fall .. hatte ja erst vorne vented und hinten ne Rohloff stahl Scheibe.. jetzt hab ich hinten ja die vented für Rohloff.. ist von der Hitzestabilität echt der Hammer wiviel die vented besser ist.


----------



## abi1988 (23. Mai 2007)

hmm ich hatte das problem al sich ne zeitlang notgezwungen ne normale floating disc gefahren bin, aber als meine vented kam hatte ich das problem nicht, einfach mal entlüften, das sollte helfen.
bzw haste schon an der druckpunkt verstullung rumgespielt?
dreh die druckpunktverstellung mal so weit es geht raus, entlüfte dan die bremse nochmal und dan solltest über die verstellung deinen druckpunkt wunderbar einstellen können so wars zumindest bei mir. ich hab mit ganz ausgedrehten rotem ring entlüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (23. Mai 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> hmm ich hatte das problem al sich ne zeitlang notgezwungen ne normale floating disc gefahren bin, aber als meine vented kam hatte ich das problem nicht, einfach mal entlüften, das sollte helfen.
> bzw haste schon an der druckpunkt verstullung rumgespielt?
> dreh die druckpunktverstellung mal so weit es geht raus, entlüfte dan die bremse nochmal und dan solltest über die verstellung deinen druckpunkt wunderbar einstellen können so wars zumindest bei mir. ich hab mit ganz ausgedrehten rotem ring entlüftet.



Ähm wie hasten du den roten Ring "raus" gedreht?
Wenn man den immer weiter dreht, dreht man den ganz raus. 

Der ist übrigens schon max. rein gedreht um den Druckpunkt härter zu bekommen.
Bremse kamm übrigens gerade von Hope und ich hoffe ja wohl das die entlüftet ist.


----------



## StillPad (23. Mai 2007)

So bin mal ein Stündchen rumgeradelt.
Irgendwie fühlt sich die Hintere komisch an.

Bei den ersten 10-20mm vomHebel hab ich das Gefühl das dort gar nix passiert und dann kommts richtig.

Die vordere fühlt sich an als ob sofort was passiert.
Zwar ist sie fast genauso weich aber man hat das Gefühl das es dosiert ist. 

Ansonsten kann man sie nur lieben weil nix schleift. Bin die ganze Stunde nur im 27. Gang gefahren


----------



## abi1988 (23. Mai 2007)

also das rote rädchen kann dir nciht rausfallend akommt irgendwan ein anschlag so ists zumindest bei mir.
und ich hab das ganz rausgedreht indem ich nen kleine imbus in die löcher geteckt hab zum drehen.
also mit rausdrehen mein cih druckpunkt weiter an lenker stellen
und wenn die ganz drausen sind ncoh mal entlüften und dan wieder rein damit bis de den druckpunkt hast wie de ihn möchtest also so hats bei mir funktioniert


----------



## StillPad (23. Mai 2007)

Es hatte mich ein wenig beunruhigt das ich dran drehen konnte wie ich wollte und es scheinbar kein Ende nach  
Dachte dann das man das Teil dort komplett raus schrauben könnte.

Was mich aber nun verwundert, das die andere Bremse genauso Weich ist.

Das müsste die ja Hope falsch befüllen.


----------



## abi1988 (23. Mai 2007)

also meine funzen so wie sie von hope kamen zumindest dei vordere aber bei der hinterne hatte ich zum verlgene auch die leitung ab musste deswegen endlüften


----------



## StillPad (24. Mai 2007)

Hab die Leitung nicht abgehabt 

Habe auch gestern Abend Robin noch ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## Osti (30. Mai 2007)

ich poste hier noch mal meine Erfahrung bzgl Entlüften und Druckpunkt. Der vordere Druckpunkt war ja von Anfang an etwas weich aber ok. Auf der letzten Tour ist der hintere Druckpunkt dann nach einer Tragepassage weg gewesen, konnte ihn aber wieder halbwegs ranpumpen. Net optimal, aber ging. Da mir die Situation nicht geheuer war, dass der hintere Druckpunkt einfach so weg war, habe ich beide Bremsen vorne und hinten noch mal sorgfältig entlüftet und vorher die Druckpunktschraube rausgedreht und gaaanz viel Dot durchgepumpt. Nun ist der Druckpunkt deutlich griffiger, d.h. nicht mehr so weich und die Druckpunktverstellung bringt nun deutliche Ergebnisse. Insgesamt greift die Bremse nun noch bissiger und endlich ist die Bremse so wie ich mir das exakt vorstelle.


----------



## StillPad (30. Mai 2007)

Ich habe leider noch keine Antwort von Robin, aber ich glaube ich werde das demnächst auch nochmal machen mit den Entlüften.
Bin heute mal wieder ein wenig unterwegs gewesen aber der Druck punkt ist noch immer fürn Popo


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir für die Moto heute mal die High Performance Compound Bremsbeläge von Kool Stop bestellt.

Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen zu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (30. Mai 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die Moto heute mal die High Performance Compound Bremsbeläge von Kool Stop bestellt.
> 
> Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen zu ?



Ich glaube du bist der einzige der die bis jetzt entdeckt hat.
Wo gibs die?
Wir möchten dann Erfahrungen von dir hören


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Mai 2007)

Die gibt es hier 

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/5967/kw/Hope_Moto_V2_Belaege_Kool_Stop

14 Tage Lieferzeit 

Wenn ich die habe schreibe ich auch gerne was dazu


----------



## StillPad (10. Juni 2007)

So hatte mein Bike beim Shop zum planfräsen.
Nach erneuten ausrichten und reinigen der Scheibe quietscht nun nix mehr.
Zumindest die paar Runden aufen Hof nicht 

Muss mich nur nochmal um den Druckpunkt kümmern wenn ich wieder Zeit finde.


----------



## StillPad (13. Juni 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Muss mich nur nochmal um den Druckpunkt kümmern wenn ich wieder Zeit finde.



Wo wir da gerade sind, habe heute Antwort von Robin bekommen.
Beim entlüften soll man die rote Schraube komplett rein drehen.

Was mich schon ein wenig verwundert


----------



## Osti (13. Juni 2007)

wenn ich die Kolben vor dem Entlüften zurück gedrückt habe, macht es doch überhaupt keinen Sinn die Druckpunktschraube REIN zu drehen. Ich habe sie vorher RAUS gedreht und dann entlüftet. Danach funktionierte die Druckpunktverstellung auch.


----------



## StillPad (13. Juni 2007)

Die Schraube regelt doch das Volumen im Kolben oder nicht?

Ich befürchte ja Robin hat sich da geirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (13. Juni 2007)

also ich hab sie auch komplett rausgedreht, weil sonst gibt es ja keine möglcih keit den druckpunkt noch weiter weg zustelen vom hebel also einen kürzeren hebel weg zu bekommen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2007)

Hat einer nen Plan wo ich ein Dichtunssatz herbekomme? Für die Moto natürlich.
Weil meine ist schon am Hebel undicht und das komische ist es läuft nicht aus sondern läuft zwischen die Stahlflex und denn Gummimantel (der ja um die Flex ist).....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juni 2007)

Schick die doch ein, habe ich auch gemacht (AGB undicht) war nach 4 Tagen zurück von gocycle und alles war wieder schön


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2007)

Kannst Du mir auch sagen wie das abläuft? Hab ich so noch nie gemacht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juni 2007)

Schreibe Deinem Händler einfach eine Mail das Du Deine Moto undicht ist und das gerne behoben haben willst.
Der wird Dir dann sagen "schicks uns zu, mit einer Kopie der Rechnung und einer Beschreibung des Problems".
Dann solltest Du nach ein paar Tagen Deine V2 repariert zurück bekommen


----------



## cr0nite (14. Juni 2007)

hatte genau das gleiche problem nachdem ich den master cylinder ersetzen musste. 
Ich habe beim montieren den Kupferdichtring vergessen.
Hab mir selbst eine 1mm dicke Scheibe gedreht Aussendurchmesser 6mm Bohrung 3mm. Bis jetzt isses dicht


----------



## Hartie (17. Juni 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Die gibt es hier
> 
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/5967/kw/Hope_Moto_V2_Belaege_Kool_Stop
> 
> ...



und? neue beläge da gibts schon erste news?


----------



## guhl (17. Juni 2007)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juni 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> und? neue beläge da gibts schon erste news?



Noe, leider noch nicht da, Lieferzeit waren aber auch 14 Tage


----------



## StillPad (18. Juni 2007)

So, es ist gerade zu unglaublich 
Nachdem plan fräsen und Scheibe reinigen ist das quietschen weg.
Bin gestern mal gefahren.
Das einzige was ich habe ist ein Scheiben klingeln wenn ich mich in bestimmte Richtungen neige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (19. Juni 2007)

Es ist geradezu unglaublich: Nach 2 1/2 Monaten Wartezeit habe ich endlich meine Moto V2 bekommen (fragt nicht! - sonst kille ich meinen Händler!!)

Natürlich ist auch wieder etwas falsch - ich habe Vented bekommen und Floating bestellt. Dabei ging es ums Gewicht und natürlich auch um den Preis. 

Jetzt meine Frage: 
1. soll ich die Vented behalten und aufs Gewischt sch***en. Mein Radl hat eh schon 17-18 kg, also iss es eh wurscht.

2. soll ich doch auf die Floating warten, weil die Vented eh nicht so viel mehr bringen.

3. soll ich die Vented nur nehmen wenn ich sie zum Floating Preis bekomme (das wird meinem Händler nicht so gefallen)

Zur Info: Ich hab um die 95 kg und fahr gern steil bergab. Meine M4 mag dieses Verhalten nicht besonders und wird gerne heiß und blau. ;-)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juni 2007)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Es ist geradezu unglaublich: Nach 2 1/2 Monaten Wartezeit habe ich endlich meine Moto V2 bekommen (fragt nicht! - sonst kille ich meinen Händler!!)
> 
> Natürlich ist auch wieder etwas falsch - ich habe Vented bekommen und Floating bestellt. Dabei ging es ums Gewicht und natürlich auch um den Preis.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir dringend zu Punkt 1. raten


----------



## firevsh2o (19. Juni 2007)

... mir gefällt Punkt 3 auch nicht schlecht


----------



## abiot (19. Juni 2007)

hät da auch gleich mal ne frage.
hab mir fürs vr auch die moto mit schwimmender scheibe gekauft. ich krieg sie aber nicht schleiffrei. wenn ich den bremssattel lockere schleift nix, sobald ich die schrauben aber nur etwas fester anziehe schleifts wieder.....
ist das normal?
grüße


----------



## StillPad (19. Juni 2007)

abiot schrieb:


> hät da auch gleich mal ne frage.
> hab mir fürs vr auch die moto mit schwimmender scheibe gekauft. ich krieg sie aber nicht schleiffrei. wenn ich den bremssattel lockere schleift nix, sobald ich die schrauben aber nur etwas fester anziehe schleifts wieder.....
> ist das normal?
> grüße



Zu der anderen Frage, eindeutig Punkt 3. 

Und nun zu dieser:
Nein das ist nicht normal. Schon die Bremsaufnahme plan fräsen lassen?

Ansonsten einfach besser ausrichten


----------



## firevsh2o (19. Juni 2007)

@abiot - wie bist du denn mit der Bremsleistung deiner Floating zufrieden?


----------



## abiot (19. Juni 2007)

hatte leider noch keine möglichkeit sie wirklich zu testen. wird dann morgen gemacht dann schreib ich auch gleich was.
wie bzw. mit was kann ich denn etwas planfräsen?
grüße


----------



## Osti (19. Juni 2007)

die Bremsleistung mit Floating und Vented dürften identisch sein und die Standfestigkeit ist mit Floating auch mehr als ausreichend. Ich habe die V2 selbst mit 1000hm Dauerbremsen noch nicht klein bekommen. Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Bremsen. Bei nem Bikegewicht von 18kg und 95kg Fahrergewicht könnte sich Vented aber schon rentieren.

plädiere daher für Punkt 3


----------



## firevsh2o (19. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mich zwischen Variante 1 und 3 eingependelt, also die Vented für ein wenig mehr als den Preis der Floating bekommen.  (Nein, wie viel ich bezahlt hab, verrate ich jetzt nicht, sonst bekomme ich Haue, hat es geheißen.)

Jetzt braucht nur mehr mein Haxn verheilen und schon werde ich das Bremserl Testen. 

Jedenfalls bin ich froh, dass ich jetzt die Moto hab. Hatte zuerst die Code bestellt und nachdem auch die für 3 Wochen nicht verfügbar war auf Hope umdisponiert. An die britische Verarbeitungsqualität kommt Avid nicht einmal annähernd heran. Hope =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (19. Juni 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> Bei nem Bikegewicht von 18kg und 95kg Fahrergewicht könnte sich Vented aber schon rentieren.
> 
> plädiere daher für Punkt 3



 Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Geld für ein Alpen Urlaub 

Also ich bin mit der V2 nun eigendlich ganz zufrieden.
Habe nur noch das Problem das die Scheibe hinten klingelt.
Hab sogar schon ein sau teueren Hope Spanner drin hat aber leider nicht geholfen. 

Ansonsten kann ich jeden die Combo V2+ Vented empfehlen mit etwas mehr Gewicht 

Habe nun an mein 2. Rad die Saints dran die für ihren Preis von 110 der absolute Hammer sind.


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Juni 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Habe nun an mein 2. Rad die Saints dran die für ihren Preis von 110 der absolute Hammer sind.



ich bin von den shimanos auch überrascht. ein freund hat jetzt die deore,weil kostet nur 60 und wennse kaputt geht ist egal. sehr geile bremse, nicht dh geeignet, aber so für alles andere absolut ausreichend (oke, vllt nicht alpen 1000hm schleifen lassen ^^).


----------



## StillPad (20. Juni 2007)

Für die Deore 525 wollten die Spinner ja 130 haben 
Die 535 ist auch nicht gerade billiger.

Ob die Saint/XT/XTR auch ein 1000hm schleifen standhalten kann ich nicht sagen, gibs hier nicht 
Aber bis jetzt kann vom Preis Leistungverhältnis keine Hope mithalten


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Juni 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Für die Deore 525 wollten die Spinner ja 130 haben
> Die 535 ist auch nicht gerade billiger.



hab die für nen freund bestellt. 52 oder so. aber mit xt scheibe, die ist billiger, als die deore.



StillPad schrieb:


> Ob die Saint/XT/XTR auch ein 1000hm schleifen standhalten kann ich nicht sagen, gibs hier nicht



nö, hier auch nich, also..  



StillPad schrieb:


> Aber bis jetzt kann vom Preis Leistungverhältnis keine Hope mithalten



kann ich nur bestätigen. preis/leistung kann da KEINE bremse mithalten. naja vllt noch juicy 5.


----------



## fransen hansen (20. Juni 2007)

tach leuts..
hab jetzt einfach mal die ganzen pots hier flüchtig überflogen..
habe die möglichkeit von nem kollegen ne Hope Moto V2 zu bekommen...
macht die an nem stinky sinn, oder nicht ?

Mfg


----------



## Hartie (20. Juni 2007)

hab sie am stinky - macht hundertpro sinn, nichtmal annährend mit der hfx zu vergleichen und wenn du viel bergabfährst nochmehr zu empfehlen
is nur die sache mit dem gewicht, denn leicht is die bremse nich

ich hab den kauf keinesfalls beräut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (20. Juni 2007)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> hab die für nen freund bestellt. 52 oder so. aber mit xt scheibe, die ist billiger, als die deore.



Ähm ist das der Satz oder einzeln? 
Bei mir hat der Satz 110 gekostet  



			
				fransen hansen schrieb:
			
		

> tach leuts..
> hab jetzt einfach mal die ganzen pots hier flüchtig überflogen..
> habe die möglichkeit von nem kollegen ne Hope Moto V2 zu bekommen...
> macht die an nem stinky sinn, oder nicht ?
> ...


Kaufen, dran bauen und Trendsetter werden


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Juni 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ähm ist das der Satz oder einzeln?
> Bei mir hat der Satz 110 gekostet



natürlich einzeln. für 52/satz hätte ich 10 gekauft und fürs doppelte verkauft.


----------



## StillPad (20. Juni 2007)

Die 525 gabs aber damals für 80 den Satz 
Oder wars noch billiger? Auf jedenfall ist es nun sch... teuer


----------



## abiot (20. Juni 2007)

also war heute zum ersten mal fahren mit meiner moto und muss sagen dass ich schon sehr zufrieden bin. es war zwar nur n trail bei mir in der nähe aber auf jeden fall kein vergleich zu den hayes nine. sie lässt sich sehr gut dosieren ist absolut geräuschlos und bremst 1a (obwohl sie noch nicht mal ganz eingefahren is) das einzige was mir bischen komisch vorkommt ist, dass der hebel einen relativ langen leerweg hat bis der druckpunkt kommt....achja und dass mit den unterlagsscheiben zwischen sattel und adapter find ich auch nicht grad lobenswert. schließlich ist die ganze bremse top verarbeitet und da find ichs komisch dass dan sowas nicht passt. vielleicht behebt ja hope dieses problem noch durch neue adapter?!(wohl eher nicht)
wenn ich wieder geld hab kommt für hinten auch noch eine. kann sie eigentlich nur jedem empfehlen.
grüße


----------



## StillPad (20. Juni 2007)

abiot schrieb:


> das einzige was mir bischen komisch vorkommt ist, dass der hebel einen relativ langen leerweg hat bis der druckpunkt kommt....achja und dass mit den unterlagsscheiben zwischen sattel und adapter find ich auch nicht grad lobenswert.



Das wurde hier ja schon sehr oft erwähnt das der Druckpunkt sehr sehr sehr sehr weich ist 

Das mit den U-Scheiben ist nicht nötig, schadet aber auch nicht.
Laut Robin ist das weil die Hersteller wohl so große Toleranzen haben.

Wenn man mich fragt hat Hope sich das einfach irgendwo vermessen. 
Ich meine mal meine beiden M6 haben 100%ig gepasst und waren an 3-4 verschieden Rädern dran.
Dort muss auch keine U-Scheibe unter.


----------



## Hartie (21. Juni 2007)

naja, schön is es nicht, aber ich hab die einfach drunter, mit der zeit gewöhntman sich an den anblick 
aber was zählt is die power, dosierbarkeit etc und die is topp


----------



## ChrisPi (22. Juni 2007)

abiot schrieb:


> das einzige was mir bischen komisch vorkommt ist, dass der hebel einen relativ langen leerweg hat bis der druckpunkt kommt....



Da ist dein Abstand Scheibe-Bremsbeläge etwas groß.War bei meiner genauso.Bau den Bremssattel runter u. drück mal leicht am Bremsgriff bis die Beläge etwas weiter herauskommen.Dann ranbauen u. nochmal testen.Wenns nicht genügend war die Prozedur nochmal wiederholen.Hat nix mit dem Druckpunkt zu tun,ist rein der Leerweg bis die Beläge auf der Scheibe anliegen.


----------



## StillPad (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn er die Vented Disc hat kann er nicht viel vorher drücken.
Meine Kolben gehen komplett zurück wenn ich den Hebel los lasse


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Juni 2007)

Einfach nur die Kolben vorher rauspumpen bringt nix. Das stellt sich nachher wieder auf die vorherige Position ein. 

Eigentlich müßt man doch zum Entlüften diese großen roten Schrauben komplett rausdrehen um maximales Volumen zu schaffen und danach wieder soweit reindrehen, bis der Druckpunkt da ist, wo man ihn haben will. Durchs reindrehen wird ja das Volumen verkleinert und somit die Kolben rausgedrückt. Wenn die Teile denn so funktionieren wie ich mir das grad vorstell  
Hebelabstand läßt sich dann ja durch die Schraube im Griff anpassen.

Wenn der Druckpunkt schwammig ist, ist Luft im System. Mein hat nen sehr harten Druckpunkt. 
Mußte aber auch 3 mal entlüften bzw. befüllen, da ich sie halb leer bekommen hab. 

Was mich aber momentan etwas stört ist das Bremsverhalten bei nasser und noch kalter Scheibe.
War am WE in Bischofsmais und da ist ziemlich am Anfang, noch bevor man groß Bremsen muß, am Freeride ne Pfütze. Danach kommt nen Sprung und in der Landung muß man deutlich anbremsen um eine folgende enge Kurve zu bekommen. Ballert man nun durch die Pfütze wirds dann schwer mit dem Anbremsen, da die Bremse zwar ordentlich quietscht, aber keine Bremsleistung da ist. Zieht man an der Pfütze vorbei, klappts ohne Probleme.


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Einfach nur die Kolben vorher rauspumpen bringt nix. Das stellt sich nachher wieder auf die vorherige Position ein.



doch, das funktioniert (autom. Belagsnachstellung). So habe ich meine auch "grob" eingestellt. Den Rest per Durckpunktverstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (23. Juni 2007)

Sonderbar.... hab auch die Vented,ging aber problemlos. Bei mir war nach dem anbaun auch recht viel Leerweg u. nach der Methode gings bei mir einwandfrei.War bisher eigentlich immer so.Was soll das überhaupt mit der Vented-Disk zu tun haben? Die ist breiter als die normale,na und? Ruhig mal pumpen u. notfalls noch Bremsflüssigkeit nachschütten wenns sein muß


----------



## StillPad (23. Juni 2007)

Du sagst es doch selber die Vented ist dicker.
Und zwar so dick das bei mir die Kolben noch immer versenkt sind.
Wenn ich vorher drÃ¼cken wÃ¼rde, bin ich der Meinung das die Scheibe nicht mehr passt.
Die Bremsbelagnachstellung muss doch auch bei der Vented funktionieren.

Und Osti bezeichnet die Bremse auch als sehr weich wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich glaube unsere Bremse funzt ziemlich gleich ohne das ich die BelÃ¤ge ran gepumpt habe.

â¬dit: Vielleicht gebt ihr einfach mal die SpaltmaÃe mit an 
Also Scheibe zu Bremsbelag


----------



## ChrisPi (23. Juni 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch selber die Vented ist dicker.
> Und zwar so dick das bei mir die Kolben noch immer versenkt sind.



Deine Kolben sind mit Garantie nicht komplett versenkt.Wenn das so wäre dann müssten bzw. dürften deine kommenden Bremsbeläge ja auf keinen Fall dicker sein als die jetzigen,sonst würde sich die Scheibe nicht mehr drehen lassen...
Wieso sollte ich bei der Vented nicht genauso wie bei jeder anderen Bremse die Kolben rausdrücken können? Die Belagnachstellung funktioniert doch deswegen genauso! Das klappt einwandfrei,ich habs ja gemacht.Wie bei jeder neuen Bremse eben.Bremsscheibendicke spielt so gesehen garkeine Rolle.Spaltmaß Scheibe-Bremsbelag weiß ich nicht,hab keine Fühlerlehre zur Hand u. ist im Prinzip völlig egal weils jeder nach seinem Geschmack einstellt.


----------



## StillPad (23. Juni 2007)

Also größere Beläge würden passen das ich ja ein recht großen Spalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe habe.

Nur was ich meine der Spalt ist ja recht groß, sodas die Belagsnachstellung ja funktionieren müsste.
Dort stellt sich aber nix nach, also gehe ich von aus das es so sein soll.


----------



## ChrisPi (24. Juni 2007)

@StillPad:
Ach so,du hast also das gleiche Problem wie abiot,also einen relativ langen Leerweg.Dachte bei dir wärs genau umgekehrt.Würde an deiner Stelle mal bei abgebautem Sattel öfters pumpen bis die Kolben wirklich deutlich weiter rauskommen.Bei mir wars jedenfalls kein Problem.Ohne Belagnachstellung würde der Leerweg ja immer größer werden u. das kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders liegen...


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> @StillPad:
> Ach so,du hast also das gleiche Problem wie abiot,also einen relativ langen Leerweg.Dachte bei dir wärs genau umgekehrt.Würde an deiner Stelle mal bei abgebautem Sattel öfters pumpen bis die Kolben wirklich deutlich weiter rauskommen.Bei mir wars jedenfalls kein Problem.Ohne Belagnachstellung würde der Leerweg ja immer größer werden u. das kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders liegen...



Naja das ist ja was ich meine 
Oder es ist ein Logikfehler.
Ein zu langen Leerweg dürfte es doch gar nicht geben durch die Belagnachstellung.

Und soviel Abstand haben die Beläge ja nicht.


----------



## abiot (25. Juni 2007)

so hallo noch ma!
das mit dem leerweg hat sich inzwischen auch schon erledigt, hab einfach noch ein bischen mit dem druckpunkt herumgespielt und jetzt passts perfekt. druckpunkt ist auch sehr genau definiert und die bremse packt ordentlich zu. hab am samstag den ersten bikepark besuch damit hinter mich gebracht und bin von der bremse sehr begeistert.
grüße


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Juli 2007)

So hier eine Kurzinfo zu Koolstopbelägen für die V2:
kein Einbremsen die packen sofort, etwas mehr Power als die Originalen, quietschen bei Nässe aber auch wie die Sau, die roten Beläge sehen ziemlich Kaka aus, ist aber Geschmacksache


----------



## Whitey (4. Juli 2007)

Na toll, ich hab blaue Beläge in der Moto6 - auch nicht hübscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (28. August 2007)

hey.... meine bremsen ließen sich von anfang an "aufpumpen" - aber nach 1 bzw 2 mal ziehn, war der druckpunkt dann voll da, nun meine bremse hatte luftgezogen und lies sich richtig "aufpumpen" da hab ich gleich mal beide entlüftet, nun gingen sie schon besser, allerdings wars wieder so, dass sie erst nach 1 bzw 2 mal ziehn den richtigen druckpunkt haben aber dann auch wieder verlieren, wenn man nicht zieht (nach ca. 10sec)
hab ich beim entlüften was falsch gemacht? eigentlich waren alle bläschen nachher raus, hab solang entlüftet, dass nach ca. 6 bis 8 mal hebel ranziehn zuschrauben hebel loslassen... keine luft mehr gekommen is, nach der letzten blase, roten einstellhebel hab ich ganz rausgedreht

liegt es an mir, oder habt ihr selbiges problem?


ps. und beim geberkolben hat hope auch schei*e gebaut, das metall da is viel zu weich und ein inbus hab ich da schon rundgemacht


----------



## Osti (28. August 2007)

meine war am Anfang auch bescheiden entlüftet bzw befüllt. Ich entlüfte immer mit dem Entlüftungskit, das funzt wunderbar. Allerdings pumpe ich nicht nur 6-8 mal durch sondern min. doppelt so häufig und zwischendurch immer mal wieder gegen den Bremssattel und und Bremsgriff klopfen, meist kommen dann noch ein paar kleine Blasen raus.  

was meinst du mit dem Geberkolben?


----------



## Hartie (28. August 2007)

das ding, was in das messingteil geschaubt is, was in den griff reindrückt

zum entlüftungskit
viele meinen ja, man braucht es nicht, um einst A ergebnisse zu erreichen, wie auf den seiten zuvor geschrieben, vllt können die sich ja mal zu wort melden


----------



## ChrisPi (28. August 2007)

Also ich habe meine bisher nicht entlüften müssen,habs so rangeschraubt wie sie geliefert wurde u. funzt einwandfrei.Normalerweise mach ich das aber immer mit meinem Mytivac-Unterdruckgerät,gibts im Motorradzubehör.Wird am Bremssattel angesteckt u. Flüssigkeit rausgezogen,oben entsprechend nachfüllen.Funktioniert 1A,egal ob Motorrad,Auto oder Bike.
Bei der herkömmlichen Methode würde ich aber wie von Osti schon gesagt,einige Male pumpen u. Bremssattel,Vorratsbehälter u. auch Leitungen immer wieder mal mit Schraubenzieher o.ä. abklopfen,damits sich vorhandene Luftblasen lösen können.
Bremsbeläge hab ich jetzt Koolstop drin.Nach 15min. Bikepark waren die eingebremst.Bremsleistung ist nochmal deutlich bissiger als mit den Hopebelägen,aber nach wie vor traumhaft zu dosieren.War bisher noch bei jeder Bremse von den Koolstopbelägen begeistert


----------



## Osti (29. August 2007)

das Hope Entlüftungskit funzt ja recht ähnlich. Da wird mit Überdruck konstant Dot vom Ausgleichsbehälter runter zum Bremssattel gedrückt. Durch das Pumpen verstärkt sich der Effekt. Ich verwende pro Bremse ca. nen viertel von so ner Packung Dot. Das Zeug kost ja fast nüscht, da kann man dann ordentlich viel durchlaufen lassen, denn wenn man am Bremssattel nen durchsichtigen Schlauch zum ablaufen anschliesst sieht man, dass recht noch lange ganz kleine Bläschen mit kommen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. August 2007)

Bei mir hat sie am Anfang auch nicht funkioniert! Habe 3mal entlüftet, es ist auch nie Luft rausgekommen. Die Bremse lies sich trotzdem immer aufpumpen!
Im Endeffekt bin ich draufgekommen das die Kolben leicht hängen geblieben sind! Sprich, Klötze raus am Hebel pumpen bis der Kolben fasr an der Scheibe ansteht so das man aber noch mit eien Schraubenzieher dazwischen kommt. Kolben wieder zurückdrücken, Klötze einbauen, fertig!!! Ich hab jetzt mörder Druckpunkt. Allerdings war er dann besser als auf der anderen Seite. Somit musste ich es dort auch noch machen.  
Brobierts das mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (7. September 2007)

ich hab mir, nach viel frust mit ner gustl, die v2 zugelegt. von anfang an völlig schleiffrei, vo&hi ohne unterlegscheiben unter den zangen o.ä. 
hope scheint da was an den adaptern geändert zu haben.
konnte noch nicht viel fahren, aber druckpunkt ist hinten, trotz mehrfachen entlüften, noch nicht ideal. vorne von anfang an sehr knackig. aber ich bleib dran. die frästeile sind einfach traumhaft!


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2007)

Auf "Sick Lines" gibt es einen Testbericht über die HOPE Moto V2: http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/2007-hope-moto-v2/2007-hope-moto-v2-2/.


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2007)

So Leute nach langer zeit hab ich mein Bike mal wieder fast fertig zusammen und das entlüften hat voll rein gehauen.

Die hintere ist nun so hart das es ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist zu damals.

Ganz richtig ist hierbei die Rote "Mutter" komplett raus drehen vorm Entlüften.
Obwohl es Robin anders sagt 
Hier bei ist aber zusagen das sie echt hart wird vom Durckpunkt.
Mir ist das schon fast wieder zu hart nun.
Würde empfehlen für Leute die es nicht so hart mögen die Rote Mutter nicht ganz raus zu drehen.

Mit etwas Glück ist nun auch das klingeln weg.
1. Nun 10mm Steckachse verbaut
2. Klammer neu gebogen.
Die Klammer schleift nämlich so wie sie geliefert ist an der Scheibe, was natürlich bei mir das klingeln verursacht haben könnte.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal nix anderes fahren als V2


----------



## StillPad (11. Oktober 2007)

So Leute heute Probefahrt gemacht.

Bremst Hinten nun wie Sau.
Aber das schlimmste ist jetzt die klingelnde Scheibe.

Ich habe schon extra 10mm Steckachse nachgerüstet wodurch es nun eher schlimmer geworden ist als besser.

Diese Bremse macht mich noch verrückt.
Dachte ich mir Kufperpaste auf Bremsbelag.
Geht aber nicht, die Kolben sind ja hohl.

Das einzige was ich nun habe ist ein klingeln, kein quietschen, kein schlechten Druckpunkt, eigendlich ne Traumbremse.

Hat noch wer Ideen was man machen könnte?


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Oktober 2007)

Schmier trotzdem mal Kupferpaste unter die Beläge, das zeug dämpft die Schwingungen und vermindert deren ausbreitung. Oder die Sättel neu ausrichten. Oder mit Integralhelm fahren


----------



## StillPad (11. Oktober 2007)

Hab doch schon geschrieben das die Kolben hohl sind.
Die ahben nur eine kleine Auflagefläche glaube nicht das das was bringt.


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Oktober 2007)

Das macht doch nichts wenn die hohl sind, ist sogar besser, dann hängt mehr Paste am Belag, und das dämpft und verschiebt die Resonanzfrequenz Richtung tief.


----------



## StillPad (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde morgen da nochmal umspielen.
Habe vorhin was entdeckt was mir nicht gefällt.
Der Sattel wirkte schief, keine Ahnung ob der im Laden nicht die Bremsaufnahme sauber plan gefräst hat.

Bischen Farbe abmachen kann ja jeder, aber den Adapter richtig einbauen ist schon schwer 

Blöd ist das mein Planfräser bei den Rahmen einfach nicht passt. 

Bei der Kupferpaste werde ich was anderes probieren da ich keine hier habe.
Doppelseitiges Klebeband, damit braucht man nichtmal mehr ne Feder
Vorhin schon ausprobiert. 

Naja morgen gehts weiter


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

mit Kupferpaste würde ich aufpassen, bei mir hat sich das 
"Trägerfett" unter Hitze verflüssig und ist schön in die Beläge eingezogen, Fazit eine recht unangenehm ungebremste Kurvenfahrt


----------



## StillPad (11. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> mit Kupferpaste würde ich aufpassen, bei mir hat sich das
> "Trägerfett" unter Hitze verflüssig und ist schön in die Beläge eingezogen, Fazit eine recht unangenehm ungebremste Kurvenfahrt



Naja ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich das Klebeband verhält 
Habs vorhin nur mal schnell reingemacht und hat super gehalten.
Dort sollten Virbation nix mehr zum klingeln bringen.
Vielleicht endlich die Erlösung?!

Ich glaube das hat bisher noch keiner gemacht. Zumindest habe ich davon noch nie was gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich drücke Dir mal die Daumen das Dein Klebeband hitze fest ist


----------



## StillPad (11. Oktober 2007)

Das glaube ich weniger, nur wäre es interessant zu wissen mit welchen Temps man rechnen muss an der Unterseite des Belages.

200-300° könnte man ja mittem Lökolben simulieren


----------



## ThinkDifferent (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin noch nie mit nem Bike gefahren, an dem eine Hope gebremst hat. Mir gefallen die Teile (ich steh halt voll auch CNC gefrästes) aber und ich hab schon einen Haufen gutes darüber gelesen.
Mal eine - wahrscheinlich blöde - Frage: Die Discs der Hopes sehen auf den Bilder immer so klein aus. Gibt es die auch in 180 oder 203er Durchmesser?

Ich frage deswegen, weil ich mich nach einem neuen Freerider umschaue und an einem potentiell zukünftigen Bike vom mir eine Hope Moto bremst...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Oktober 2007)

google hilft


----------



## guhl (30. Oktober 2007)

ThinkDifferent schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie mit nem Bike gefahren, an dem eine Hope gebremst hat. Mir gefallen die Teile (ich steh halt voll auch CNC gefrästes) aber und ich hab schon einen Haufen gutes darüber gelesen.
> Mal eine - wahrscheinlich blöde - Frage: Die Discs der Hopes sehen auf den Bilder immer so klein aus. Gibt es die auch in 180 oder 203er Durchmesser?
> 
> Ich frage deswegen, weil ich mich nach einem neuen Freerider umschaue und an einem potentiell zukünftigen Bike vom mir eine Hope Moto bremst...



gibts von 140-203mm. die Hope-Seite versteck sich aber auch, das Luder... und dann da noch die infos finden...


----------



## StillPad (31. Oktober 2007)

Die V2 Scheibe gibs nur in 203mm


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Oktober 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die V2 Scheibe gibs nur in 203mm




Was mich besonders  (nur eine Scheibengröße)

War schon kurz davor mir die Moto V2 zu bestellen, ist dann aber doch die Moto M6 geworden


----------



## ChrisPi (31. Oktober 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die V2 Scheibe gibs nur in 203mm



Alles andere wäre unnütz


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Oktober 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre unnütz



mehr als 180 hinten ist nicht nötig und auf keinen fall unnütz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (31. Oktober 2007)

Joah hat nich auch schon geägert das es keine 183mm Vented Discs gibt. 

Aber was solls, lieber mehr Sicherheit


----------



## firevsh2o (31. Oktober 2007)

Apropos Scheiben: Hat jemand unter euch 2 normale Floating Scheiben fÃ¼r die V2 rumliegen??? WÃ¼rd die gern auf meinen Zweitlaufradsatz schrauben und will nicht die vollen 100â¬ Zahlen! 

Meine Bremse raunzt Ã¼brigens auch. Zuerst hat nur die hintere gequietscht - da habe ich dann die organischen Hope BelÃ¤ge ausprobiert - die bringen nix - jetzt fÃ¤ngt auch noch die vordere Bremse an.... Das wundert mich ein wenig, weil meine M4 war gerÃ¤uschfrei.


----------



## StillPad (1. November 2007)

Die Standard V2 Beläge von Hope sind schon organisch


----------



## Hartie (1. November 2007)

fürdie v2 gibts doch nur eine sorte der originalbeläge


----------



## RedSKull (1. November 2007)

> fürdie v2 gibts doch nur eine sorte der originalbeläge



Nö, gibt zwei Sorten.


----------



## StillPad (1. November 2007)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Nö, gibt zwei Sorten.



Habe ich noch nix von gehört.

Gocycle hat die auch nicht drin.
http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/699/lang/x/kw/V2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (1. November 2007)

Es gibt definitiv 2 Sorten. Man schaue auf http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17252

... öhem und die Standardbeläge sind gesintert meine Freunde. Stand umindest in jedem "Test" unserer geliebten "Fachzeitschriften" so drin. Das Material habe ich aber jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht verglichen...

Hat jetzt jemand 2 Floating Scheiben übrig??


----------



## Hartie (1. November 2007)

also wenn meine beläge gesintert sind, dann waren die in meiner hayes aus sch***e 

also die original verbauten sind sicher organische
und wie's aussieht hat keiner floatings da


----------



## StillPad (2. November 2007)

Ich habe noch eine Vented übrig.

Wenn man ChainReaction glauben kann sind die gesinterten golden.
Die Standard Beläge sind aber schwarz und somit die organischen.

Ausser Hope liefert nun mit goldenen aus.
Meine 3 Bremsen wurden alle mit schwarzen geliefert.


----------



## firevsh2o (2. November 2007)

Ich werd mir meine Beläge jetzt nochmals anschauen... irgendwie kommt mir jetzt auch der Verdacht, dass die nicht metallisch sind. Naja, eh wurscht, bremst so und so wie Sau!


----------



## Hartie (2. November 2007)

organische bremsen immer besser wie gesinterte - dafür haben gesinterte längere haltbarkeit


----------



## TheTomminator (14. November 2007)

Hab nun auch ne Moto V2 Vented. Mein erster Eindurck ist ein guter. Der Hebel liegt gut in der Hand, bei meinem Lenke kann ich ihn auch weit genug innen montieren und den Hebelweg bekomm ich schön kurz. Nachdem ich mit je einer Passscheibe nachgeholfen habe sind die Hebel nun auch nahezu spielfrei. Was ich etwas schade finde ist die Anschlussbohrung an der Zange. Wenn ich den Anschluss so ausrichten will dass die Leitung schön dicht an Rahmen und Gabel vorbeiläuft, dann stößt der Anschluss gegen den Adapter und ich kann den Bremssattel nicht mehr richtig ausrichten. Deshalb machen die Leitungen einen gewissen Bogen durch die Luft. Mal sehen ob es da dickere Messingdichtungen gibt. Ist ne Sache von ein bis zwei Millimetern. Oder hat sonst wer ne Idee? 
Morgen wird dann mal die Bremsleistung getestet.


----------



## fx:flow (15. November 2007)

Hi,

folgendes: will evtl die V2 mit den Vented Scheiben an meine Boxxer klemmen. Nun gibt es im von mir favorisierten Shop aber keine solche Auswahlmöglichkeit, habe in Erfahrung gebracht, dass Hope da einen "Adapter D" anbietet. Den habe ich schon bei einer anderen Bestellung dazu bestellt.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: was muss ich beim Kauf wählen? (Wichtig: Die Boxxer hat einen eigenen Standard!)

PM 203mm
IS 203mm

wer kann mir eine fachkundige Aussage zuspielen? 

Danke schon mal!

Ach ja: Ist Bike-Box.de empfehlenswert?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. November 2007)

da:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...pter_Boxxer_203mm_zu_Postmount_Bremssattel_-D


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ach ja: Ist Bike-Box.de empfehlenswert?



Zumindest sehr günstig 
Wollt da schon ein paar mal bestellen, aber bis jetzt nie zu gekommen.


----------



## fx:flow (15. November 2007)

günstig auf jeden Fall.

Nur ob im Nachnahme-Paket dann das Paar Bremsen oder doch eher ein Backstein ist, wäre interessant.

Telefon scheint nur ein Alibi zu sein, eMail erst mitten in der Nacht und seeehr kurz angebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (16. November 2007)

Ich glaube wenn der nur Backsteine verschicken würde gäbe es den Laden nicht mehr.
Der ist mir nun schon mehr als 2 Jahre bekannt.
Wie es mir scheint macht er das wohl nebenberuflich, weil halt die Mails nur spät Abend beantwortet werden


----------



## Spezialistz (16. November 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> günstig auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Nur ob im Nachnahme-Paket dann das Paar Bremsen oder doch eher ein Backstein ist, wäre interessant.
> 
> Telefon scheint nur ein Alibi zu sein, eMail erst mitten in der Nacht und seeehr kurz angebunden.



da hat ein freund von mir nen satz hayes bestellt und uach bekommen..


----------



## ChrisPi (16. November 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Telefon scheint nur ein Alibi zu sein, eMail erst mitten in der Nacht und seeehr kurz angebunden.



Ich hab dort meine V2 gekauft u. jetzt rat mal wie ich bestellt hab!? Yeah,telefonisch! Beim ersten Anruf ging niemand ran,aber dann rief mich das "Alibi" ein paar Minuten später zurück....


----------



## fx:flow (16. November 2007)

Ok, ich wollte da nur sicher gehen, manchmal denkt man sich eben seinen Teil, wenn 2 Tage komplett niemand ans Telefon geht, eMails sehr lange brauchen und dann auch eher kurz angebunden "abgefertigt" werden.

Werde dann also beruhigt bestellen  danke!


----------



## ChrisPi (17. November 2007)

Denke auch das der das nebenberuflich macht.Und wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will,kann man ja immer noch per Nachnahme bestellen.Preismäßig wars vor einigen Monaten zumindest der günstigste den ich gefunden hab


----------



## ChrisPi (17. November 2007)

Denke auch das der das nebenberuflich macht.Und wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will,kann man ja immer noch per Nachnahme bestellen.Preismäßig wars vor einigen Monaten zumindest der günstigste den ich gefunden hab


----------



## Osti (17. November 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Und wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will,kann man ja immer noch per Nachnahme bestellen.Preismäßig wars vor einigen Monaten zumindest der günstigste den ich gefunden hab



und wenn er dir per Nachnahme nen Satz Backsteine schickt? Das ist dem Postboten sowas von egal, ob da Bremsen oder sonst was drin ist.

Ich habe schon diverses bei bike-box bestellt. 2 Paar Bremsen und sonstigen Kram, insgesamt bestimmt um die 600 - 700. Fazit, wenn er die Sachen da hat, dann bekommt man die auch recht fix. Wenn nicht, dann wartet man ewig und der Informationsfluss ist auch nicht sonderlich gut. Ich hatten dann mal Stress wegen einer Reklamation, wo der Typ sich dann ziemlich blöd angestellt hat. Ich bestelle seit dem Hope-Zeug bei gocycle.de - sehr seriöser Laden und absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## StillPad (17. November 2007)

Bei gocycle habe ich von vor Jahren bestellt.
Leider wird der Jörg aber immer teurer 
Wenn man Probleme mit Hope hat kann man das auch schnell mit Robin regeln.


----------



## Spezialistz (17. November 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> Ich bestelle seit dem Hope-Zeug bei gocycle.de - sehr seriöser Laden und absolut zu empfehlen.



ich auch. sehr netter kerl der jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (17. November 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> und wenn er dir per Nachnahme nen Satz Backsteine schickt? Das ist dem Postboten sowas von egal, ob da Bremsen oder sonst was drin ist.
> 
> .


Keinesfalls! Hab schon eine gebrauchte Motorradfelge per NN gekauft,sofort geöffnet,war eine kleine Delle drin u. damit gleich wieder zugeklebt u. dem Postboten dankend wieder mitgegeben.Ist ja unter anderem der Sinn von Nachnahme daß ich das Paket nicht zwingend annehmen muß


----------



## rsu (22. November 2007)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht die Moto am Hinterrad mit ner kleineren Scheibe zu betreiben (egal ob Floating oder nicht Floating)?


----------



## StillPad (22. November 2007)

Habe noch keine kleineren Scheiben mit solch einer großen Bremsfläche gesehen.

Vor einen Jahr hieß es ja das er auch 183mm Floating Discs geben sollte die sind aber wohl nie raus gekommen.

Genauso die die Griffe mit den Knubbel


----------



## Spezialistz (23. November 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Genauso die die Griffe mit den Knubbel



 
klär mich auf.


----------



## StillPad (23. November 2007)

Die ersten V2 Griffe hatten Griffmulden für die Fingers.
Diese hätte ich gerne gehabt, wurde dann aber ohne die Knubbel ausgeliefert


----------



## Spezialistz (23. November 2007)

achso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (23. November 2007)

Bei chainreactioncycles gibt es die Moto Griffe in zwei ausführungen, ich denke mal eine davon wird die mit dem Knubbel sein.


----------



## fx:flow (27. November 2007)

zu bikebox, Bremsen kamen heute - alles top!


----------



## AMR.7500 (29. November 2007)

Hi, 
angeblich lassen sich die Hebel nur sehr bescheiden auf gekröpfte Lenker montieren. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 
Holger


----------



## decolocsta (29. November 2007)

Mir wurde gesagt das man bei Nachnahme schon ins Paket kucken darf, aber erst wenn bezahlt wurde, und dann kann man es auch nichtmehr der Postboten in die flossen drücken, also NN ist auch kein garant für Sicherheit.


----------



## StillPad (29. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das man bei Nachnahme schon ins Paket kucken darf, aber erst wenn bezahlt wurde, und dann kann man es auch nichtmehr der Postboten in die flossen drücken, also NN ist auch kein garant für Sicherheit.



Das stimmt auch 

Zum geköpften Lenker:
Du brauchst echt ein breites Ding um die Bremse zu montieren.
Mit 64cm war es bei mir sehr sehr sehr knapp.
Habe nun 69 und das ist schon besser.


----------



## dominik_sp (30. November 2007)

Ich fahr einen Lenker mit 660mm länge und da geht es sich gerade noch aus  
(USE Atom Riser)


----------



## rsu (1. Dezember 2007)

Mit nem Syntace Vector Lowrider (680mm) gehts gerade so.


----------



## rsu (2. Dezember 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Habe noch keine kleineren Scheiben mit solch einer großen Bremsfläche gesehen.



Bei Trickstuff gibts angeblich Scheiben in 160 und 180 in 2mm Stärke und 2cm Reibfläche. Könnte doch gehen wenn man jetzt noch nen passenden Adapter findet, oder?


----------



## StillPad (2. Dezember 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Bei Trickstuff gibts angeblich Scheiben in 160 und 180 in 2mm Stärke und 2cm Reibfläche. Könnte doch gehen wenn man jetzt noch nen passenden Adapter findet, oder?



passenden Adapter findest doch überall 
Nimmste einfach Hayes, Formula, Shimano, A2Z jeder der 160 und 180mm anbietet.

Und die Scheiben müssen mit 20mm perfekt passen!
Habe gerade nach gemessen und original sinds auch 20mm.

Die Bremsbeläge nutzen aber weniger ca. 18-19mm


----------



## ross (3. Dezember 2007)

zurück zu entlüften, - BPC schraube rein oder raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du es hart haben willst raus.


----------



## Osti (3. Dezember 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn du es hart haben willst raus.



 

BPC regelt die Lage des Druckpunktes und nicht ob dieser härter oder weicher ist... 

ich habe die Schraube immer komplett rausgedreht und nach dem Entlüften wieder etwas rein...


----------



## StillPad (3. Dezember 2007)

Nun ja vielleicht verstehen wir ja beide was anderes

Also ein weicher Druckpunkt ist für mich wenn ich den Hebel ziemlig weit an Lenker ziehen muss bis es blockiert.
Ein harter Druckpunkt kommt wesendlich früher.


----------



## Osti (3. Dezember 2007)

in meinen Augen wäre das der Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt, dessen Härte jedoch immer gleich bleibt, unabhängig von der Lage des Druckpunkts.

alles klar


----------



## StillPad (3. Dezember 2007)

okay hab mich flasch aus gedrückt zuerst 
Schraube raus falls der Druckpunkt früher kommen soll.


----------



## ross (3. Dezember 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> ich habe die Schraube immer komplett rausgedreht und nach dem Entlüften wieder etwas rein...



= hartes druckpunkt ?


----------



## ChrisPi (4. Dezember 2007)

ross schrieb:


> = hartes druckpunkt ?



Hast du keine Anleitung? Falls nicht dann geh mal raus u. probiers aus indem du mal ganz rein drehst u. dann komplett raus,dann merkst du den Unterschied.Hat auch den Vorteil das du es dir merken kannst.Wenn hier jemand nur raus o. rein postet dann is es in 5min. wieder vergessen.Und wenn Hebelweg u. Druckpunkt verwechselt werden is eine Antwort sowieso fürn A....


----------



## ross (4. Dezember 2007)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Hast du keine Anleitung? Falls nicht dann geh mal raus u. probiers aus indem du mal ganz rein drehst u. dann komplett raus,dann merkst du den Unterschied.Hat auch den Vorteil das du es dir merken kannst.Wenn hier jemand nur raus o. rein postet dann is es in 5min. wieder vergessen.Und wenn Hebelweg u. Druckpunkt verwechselt werden is eine Antwort sowieso fürn A....



meine frage war, soll ich bei entlüften der BPC knopf rausdrehen od. nicht.
(ich hab ihm rausgedreht und nach dem entlüften wieder reingedreht) 
...wollte nur fragen ob es OK ist?


----------



## StillPad (4. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch so okay 

Laut Hope soll man aber den Schraube rein drehen.
Dann könnte ich bei mir aber den Habel fast durchziehen bis zum Lenker und nein es war keine Luft drin.
Zumindest sollte man nach 3mal entlüften davon ausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (4. Dezember 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das ist doch so okay
> 
> Laut Hope soll man aber den Schraube rein drehen.
> Dann könnte ich bei mir aber den Habel fast durchziehen bis zum Lenker und nein es war keine Luft drin.
> Zumindest sollte man nach 3mal entlüften davon ausgehen



rausdrehen ist auf jeden Fall richtig. Wenn man den vorm Entlüften reindreht verkleinert man ja automatisch das Volumen. Wenn man dann nach dem Entlüften wieder rausdreht ist es ja klar, dass der Hebelweg ewig lang wird. Also komplett rausdrehen, Entlüften und dann nach Bedarf wieder reindrehen. 

Das die Hope-Anleitungen Quatsch sind haben wir ja schon beim Entlüften mit dem Service-Kit festgestellt....


----------



## TheTomminator (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits. Hab festgestellt, dass die schwarzen Hope Beläge für die V2 bei Schnee und Nässe recht bescheiden bremsen. Ich tippe etwa auf 20-30% der Leistung im trockenen. Meine Frage daher, wie ist es bei den KoolStop Belägen? Bei meiner Mono M4 war bei Nässe mit KoolStop noch etwa 80% der Bremsleistung vorhanden. Ist das bei der Moto V2 auch so? 
Hat schon wer die Superstar Beläge getestet. Und gibt es mitlerweile noch ander Beläge für die V2?


----------



## StillPad (4. Dezember 2007)

Rubbelt deine V2 auch bei Nässe?
Ansonsten könnte es der Dreck/Schlamm/Nässe Mix bei mir gewesen sein.


----------



## TheTomminator (4. Dezember 2007)

Teilweise beim ersten bremsen nach längerer Zeit. Aber auch nur vorne an der Vented Disk. Ist die trocken gebremst, dann rubbelt da nix, aber sie quitscht und die Bremsleistung ist etwas dürftig. Ich denke mit anderen Belägen könnte das deutlich besser sein...
Von der Mono M4 kenn ich ja schon die Hope Beläge und deren Eigenart, dass die ständig ihre Eigenschaften wechseln und immer wieder mal richtig warm gebremst werden müssen um wieder ordentlich zuzubeißen. Mit KoolStop und EBC Red Stuff gab es diesbezüglich keine Probleme.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch an der V2 interessiert. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Vented-Scheiben ? Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich ? (will nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen...)


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Mit KoolStop und EBC Red Stuff gab es diesbezüglich keine Probleme.



Hab auch die Koolstop drauf,auf V2 u. M4.Bei Nässe kenn ich vorne (V2) keinen Unterschied zum Trockenen,auch kein Quietschen etc.Hinten (M4) kommt mir die Bremsleistung bei Nässe etwas schwächer vor als im Trocknen.Sie pfeift auch leicht,zwar nicht beim bremsen aber beim normalen fahren.Liegt wahrsch. an der alten Feder,werd sie mal austauschen.
Ansonsten bin ich mit den Koolstop absolut zufrieden,wesentlich besser als die Hopebeläge.Einfach mal ausprobieren! Verschleiß mag evtl. leicht höher sein,aber  schei.. drauf,is ja nicht der Rede wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Info. Was mich an der Koolstops stört ist der Preis...
die Hope Beläge gibts recht günstig im viererpack für 49 Euro oder sowas.
Aber ich werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ross (10. Dezember 2007)

hier um 350,-  
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/11890.html


----------



## decolocsta (10. Dezember 2007)

Krass, kann das stimmen?


----------



## StillPad (10. Dezember 2007)

jup kann es 
Sin ja nur sthalscheiben, keine floating oder vented disc


----------



## ross (10. Dezember 2007)

StillPad schrieb:


> jup kann es
> Sin ja nur sthalscheiben, keine floating oder vented disc



das hab ich übersehen


----------



## TheTomminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin etwas ratlos wegen Bremsbelägen für die V2:

Soweit ich weis gibt es von
Hope - schwarze und goldene
Koolstop
A2Z und
Superstar
Bremsbeläge für die V2 und sonst nichts.

Die schwarzen Hope find ich trocken in Ordnung, nass aber sehr schlecht. Dafür sind die im Viererpack recht günstig zu bekommen, was aber nichts bringt, da ich auch bei Nässe fahre und nicht immer die Beläge wechseln will.
Kool Stop kenn ich aus anderen Bremsen und die Dinger find ich recht gut, aber für die V2 schwer zu bekommen und sehr teuer mit 20,50 pro Bremse. Gibts die irgendwo billiger?
Kann mir jemand was über das Nassbremsverhalten der A2Z sagen? Trocken sollen die ja ok sein, nass hab ich nix drüber gefunden. Und hat schon mal jemand die Superstar ausprobiert?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenn die Koolstop auch nur auf anderen Bremsen. Da haben sie aber immer super gefunzt; sollte also auch bei der Hope so sein.


----------



## TheTomminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, wie gesagt, die KoolStop sind gut. So kenn ich die auch. Aber leider im Vergleich zu den anderen so teuer. Hope kosten vier Paar 50 Euro, Superstar vier Paar ca 30-35 Euro, A2Z auch etwa 30-35. Kool Stop wären bei knapen 80...


----------



## StillPad (13. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Hope find ich trocken in Ordnung, nass aber sehr schlecht.



Dem kann ich zustimmmen.
Bremsen nass zwar beschissen aber sie bremsen noch 

Ich würde einfach mal die A2Z probieren.

Ich kaufe immer das billigste um das zu testen.
Nur weil da der Herstellername der Firma nicht drauf ist heißt es nicht das es schlecht ist.
Bie Hope Belägen kann man sich ja nur verbessern


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2007)

Dann kauf doch erstmal 2 Paar, dann tuts nicht so weh im Geldbeutel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (17. Dezember 2007)

wie auf den bildern in meiner galerie zu sehen, ist an meiner hinteren hope die leitung noch nich wirklich toll verlegt - steht ziemlich ab.

möchte gerne die betreffende schraube (die "zwischen" leitung und bremssattel) gaaanz leicht lösen, die leitung zum rahmen hin drehen und wieder so fest anziehen, wie sie war.

klappt das ohne risiko, dass ich danach entlüften darf?


----------



## maenjual (17. Dezember 2007)

wirklich ganz langsam die schraube öffnen und dabei (mit druck) es richten.schraube die schraube nur soweit wie nötig lose also lieber etwas mit kraft verschieben als hinterher zu entlüften....viel glück


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Dezember 2007)

ich hab es mei meiner m4 auch so gemacht. leicht lösen und mit druck in die postion drehen in die du die leitung haben willst. dann sollte auch alles wieder dicht sein. wenn du pech hast, dann ist sie an der stelle undicht und du kannst dir neuen kupferdichtungen besorgen. i.d.r. muss man danach auch nicht entlüften.


----------



## TheTomminator (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man die Schraube nur ganz wenig löst, dass der Anschluss sich nur mit etwas kraftaufwand bewegen lässt, dann kommt da auch keine Luft rein. Bedenke nur, beim bewegen öffnest du die Schraube durch die Linksdrehung mit.
Und pass auf, dass du mit dem Anschluss nicht an der Bremssattelschraube hängst oder am Adapter. Denn sonst kann da beim festziehen was kaputt gehen. Ich finde der Anschluss ist sehr blöd gemacht, da man ihn nicht in jede beliebige Position drehen kann. Hätten die den zwei Millimeter weiter nach außen gesetzt, dann wär das viel besser gewesen...


----------



## StillPad (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn die Beläge schon draußen sind kommt 100%ig Luft rein.
Habe ich nämlich gehabt.
Also Kolben rein drücken bevor man dreht


----------



## fx:flow (18. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Ich finde der Anschluss ist sehr blöd gemacht, da man ihn nicht in jede beliebige Position drehen kann. Hätten die den zwei Millimeter weiter nach außen gesetzt, dann wär das viel besser gewesen...



Ich hab's vorhin gemerkt, Adapter/Adapterschraube sind da im Weg, hat sich also eh erstmal erledigt.


----------



## Tom$ (29. Dezember 2007)

Abend,

Stehe bei meinem neuen Bike vor der Entscheidung, ob ich die moto´s mit den Innenbelüfteten oder mit den normalen Scheiben dranmachen soll.
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Innenbelüfteten? 

Mfg,

Tom


----------



## fx:flow (29. Dezember 2007)

wenn die Moto, dann einfach auch mit den vented Discs. Eben diese zeichnen imo die Moto aus.


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> Stehe bei meinem neuen Bike vor der Entscheidung, ob ich die moto´s mit den Innenbelüfteten oder mit den normalen Scheiben dranmachen soll.
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Innenbelüfteten?
> ...



Laut Osti reichen auch normale, ich habe an beiden Bikes Vented dran.
Sicher ist sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2007)

kommt wohl auf den Einsatzzweck und seine Fingerdisziplin und das Körpergewicht an.

sowas kann man einfach nicht pauschalisieren


----------



## Osti (30. Dezember 2007)

ich habe meine letztes Jahr wie gesagt ohne vented Scheiben gekauft, da das Angebot mit den normalen V2 Floatingscheiben sau günstig war. Ich habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. 

Ich setzte die Bremse an meinem Enduro ein 



D.h. ich fahre meist in den bayr. Alpen etwas anspruchsvollere Trails im Bereich um S3. Ausserdem war ich mit der Bremse schon ein paar mal in Bozen/Meran, so dass im letzten Sommer einige tausend Hm zusammen gekommen sind. Ich muss auch dazusagen, dass ich ein notorischer Schleifbremser bin und auch ne GustavM kleinzubekommen weiss  

Ich hatte mit den normalen Floating-Scheiben niemals Probleme bzgl Bremskraft oder Fading mit den orig Belägen. Ein Finger genügte immer. Nach einer gewissen Zeit merkt man zwar, dass die Fingerkraft etwas steigt, aber ein Finger war IMMER ausreichend, auch bei 1000hm am Stück bremsen und ich habe vorher alle meine Bremsen klein bekommen. 

Ich würde daher sagen, dass ne normale Scheibe idR immer reicht, vor allem wenn man ggf aufs Gewicht achtet oder nur im Bikepark unterwegs ist. Die vented macht in meinen Augen nur bei vielen Höhenmeter am Stück und bei hohem Fahrergewicht Sinn, wenn man einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen will. 

Ich würde sagen, die normale reicht, aber wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, der nimmt halt die vented.  

Osti


----------



## Tom$ (30. Dezember 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten! Werd mir die mit den normalen Scheiben hohlen, sind einfach auch billiger! Und sonst könnte ich immer noch beim ersten Scheibenwechsel nachrüsten.

Mfg,

Tom


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Werd mir die mit den normalen Scheiben hohlen, sind einfach auch billiger! Und sonst könnte ich immer noch beim ersten Scheibenwechsel nachrüsten.
> 
> Mfg,
> 
> Tom



Nun ja das tust du bestimmt nicht
Eine einzelne kostet 100-130
Im Set hat man ein Aufpreis von glaube ca. 50

Entwieder gleich oder gar nicht würde ich da sagen


----------



## Tom$ (30. Dezember 2007)

Wie viel kostet denn die mit den Innenbel. Scheiben?


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2007)

ca. 240 eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (30. Dezember 2007)

Ist das der Preis übers Internet, oder vom Händler?

Mfg,

Tom


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2007)

google doch mal, dann weißst Du es


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Ist das der Preis übers Internet, oder vom Händler?
> 
> Mfg,
> 
> Tom



Internetshop Preis


----------



## Orakel (1. Januar 2008)

mein Dealer hat mir erzählt dass es die Moto V2 nur mit der Floatingscheibe gibt (Im set)
Liegt er falsch??


----------



## StillPad (1. Januar 2008)

jup


----------



## Tom$ (2. Januar 2008)

Hab nun doch die mit den Innenbel. Scheiben geordert!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Januar 2008)

Floating sind doch beide Scheiben??? 

Die Eine ist innenbelütet und die Andere nicht!?


----------



## fx:flow (2. Januar 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Floating sind doch beide Scheiben???
> 
> Die Eine ist innenbelütet und die Andere nicht!?



is richtig. floating heißt einfach nur mit dem alu-spider.


----------



## StillPad (2. Januar 2008)

Also es gibt die normale Stahlscheibe, Floating Disc und Vented Disc
Welche man benutzen will muss jeder selber entscheiden.
Kaufen kann man die Sets wie man lustig ist.


----------



## muddiver (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

wollte gerade meine Bremsen entlüften. Beim Öffnen des Ausgleichsbehälters war dann mangels passenden Schlüssels Ende.

Das ist Torx, oder?
Welche Größe brauche ich?

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Januar 2008)

Einen 2,5mm Imbus!

Gruß


----------



## muddiver (16. Januar 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Einen 2,5mm Imbus!
> 
> Gruß



Hi,

das mit dem Inbus kann nicht sein. Der Deckel von meiner alten Mono6 ist mit Inbus verschraubt. Die Moto-Deckel sehen, wie gesagt, mehr nach Torx aus. Nur welche Größe ist die Frage.
Evtl. kann man den Inbus mißbrauchen. Dann wird aber der Kopf schnell rundgedreht sein.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ja noch keine V2 in der Hand gehabt, aber auf dem Bild auf der Hope-Homepage schaut das definitiv nach kleinem Imbus aus.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2008)

Nach dem Bild auf der Hope Homepage ist das ein Imbus.


----------



## Hartie (17. Januar 2008)

sind kleine torx drin, größe kann ich dir nicht sagen, die bilder auf der hope page stimmen nicht - in meiner sind jedenfalls eindeutig torx drin

ps. lies doch mal in der anleitung, da solltes eig. drinstehn??!?!


----------



## StillPad (17. Januar 2008)

Bei der die gerade vor mir leigt isses ein T10


----------



## muddiver (17. Januar 2008)

@Hartie  Ich glaube, Hope hat nicht vorgesehen, daß ein gewöhnlicher, unwürdiger Kunde Hand an die Bremse legt. In meiner Anleitung wird das Thema Entlüftung mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Dementsprechend sind diese Schrauben auch keiner Erwähnung wert. 

Aber Problem ist gelöst. Stillpad hat Recht. Es ist ein Torx T10. Ich hab mir heute mal ein paar kleinere Torx-Schrauber ausgeliehen.

Danke und Gruß

muddiver


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Januar 2008)

Stimmt nicht! Will keinen auf die Füße treten aber Torx ist es keiner! Schaut euch mal eine Torx Schraube genau an! Der Torx wir zwar auch rein passen aber es ist trotzdem ein Imbus. Nach 23Jahren in einer Kfz Werkstatt sollte ich das wissen!


----------



## rsu (17. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht hat Hope auf Torx gewechselt? In meiner relativ neuen V2 sind am Ausgleichsbehälter auch Torx Schrauben verbaut (ich kenn den Unterschied  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Januar 2008)

ja wird wohl, ich habe einer der frühen bei mir isset Inbus



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Will keinen auf die Füße treten aber Torx ist es keiner! Schaut euch mal eine Torx Schraube genau an! Der Torx wir zwar auch rein passen aber es ist trotzdem ein Imbus. Nach 23Jahren in einer Kfz Werkstatt sollte ich das wissen!



als Profi solltest Du dann aber auch wissen das es Inbus heißt nicht Imbus


----------



## StillPad (17. Januar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ..als Profi solltest Du dann aber auch wissen das es Inbus heißt nicht Imbus



Das heißt Innensechskantschlüssel, ihr Profis


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Januar 2008)

nene, dafür is keine Zeit


----------



## Hartie (17. Januar 2008)

also wenn das kein torx is, weis ich auch nicht weiter... bei nem inbus sind da "kanten" also man sieht ein 6eck - bei torx ist es zwear ähnlich, aber die ecken sind weiter nach außen und innen ist es quasi rund...
ich lad gleich mal ein bild hoch, wo man die schrauben sieht

edith sagt: hier das bild - und ja, es ist absicht, dass es so groß is


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Januar 2008)

Ok, da hast du recht! Das ist ein Torx! Bei mir ist es aber noch ein INbus!  
Sache gekärt, ersten Modelle Inbus, neuen Torx!


----------



## Hartie (17. Januar 2008)

erste modelle?
meine is genau eine von denen  aber auch egal, muddiver hat ja jetzt das passende bit gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (17. Januar 2008)

meine noch ziemlich neuen (von einem händler, der wohl viele moto absetzt) haben keine torx.


----------



## muddiver (17. Januar 2008)

Mein Gott. Was man mit so einer blöden Frage alles anrichten kann.

Aber wir haben uns ja glücklicherweise noch einigen können. 

Und ich kann jetzt entlüften, jipiiieh! 

Gruß

muddiver


----------



## Hartie (3. Februar 2008)

ma wieder ne neue frage

hat schon jemand probiert straitline oder die hope carbonhebel an die moto zu bauen? wenn ja - passt alles oder muss man irgentwas verändern?


----------



## StillPad (3. Februar 2008)

Von Straitline gibs wohl bald extra Moto Griffe 
Nur den Preis finde ich .....


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2008)

Aber die Straitline-Qualität ist auch über alle erhaben.
Nur stürzen darfste halt nicht...


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2008)

Soll heißen das es schnell bricht oder wie? 

Hop bringt übigens auch solche Hebel 08
Sind bei einigen schon gelistet.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2008)

Die brechen auch nicht schneller als andere. Es tut halt mehr in der Seele weh.


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die brechen auch nicht schneller als andere. Es tut halt mehr in der Seele weh.



Naja die Hope Griffe kosten ja fast das selbe 

Aber es ärgert mich eh das Hope nie die Bremse mit den Knuppel im Griff gebracht hat. 

Die angeblich original Hopes gab bei diesen ein Onlineshop wo mir der Name nicht einfällt.
Wird hier sehr oft genannt war glaube ich in England


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2008)

Chainreactioncycles.com ?


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2008)

Genau die 
Die haben die gelistet gehabt vor ein paar Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich will mir eine Moto V2 bestellen.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht welche PM Version ich brauche. 
Ich habe eine 2008er MZ 888 SL ATA.

Kann da einer hier was dazu sagen?

Danke


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Laut Marzocchi Website hat die Gabel einen 8" Postmount Standard.
Also brauchst Du einen den Hope VR Adapter M (8 Zoll)203mm Nr. 9.74.
Hier die site von Hope für die V2: http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_MVVF.html


----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2008)

ne 888 sl ata seh ich auf der mz homepage für 2008 gar nicht gelistet
also bei der 888 ata wc wie auch bei den anderen 888's ist 8" pm dran... da es die moto v2 scheibe nur als 8" variante gibt, wirst du keinen adapter brauchen

also quasi die hier 
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/2156/kw/Hope_Moto_V2_VR_203_mm_Postmount


da war jemand schneller wie ich... aber denkst du wirklich, dass da der 8zoll adapter noch daziwschen muss?
kann aus sein, dass ich mich geirrt hab als kein gewähr auf die angaben


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Zumindest auf den Websites habe ich das so verstanden. Auch bei chainreaction etc, hast Du immer die Option auf diesen Postmount zu Postmount Adapter !?


----------



## Osti (7. Februar 2008)

bei 8" PM Aufnahme an der Gabel benötigt man keinen Adapter. 

den 8"PM-Adapter benötigt man nur wenn die Gabel ne 6" Aufnahme hat und ne 8" Scheibe fahren will... in diesem Fall also irrelevant....


----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2008)

jo... so dacht' ich das auch, da ich den adapter von 6 zu 8zoll hab - und wenn da scho 8zoll dran sind


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Man lernt nie aus !


----------



## StillPad (7. Februar 2008)

Man könnte aber trotzdem ein Adapter mit nehmen und dann sogar ne 223mm fahren


----------



## cubebiker (7. Februar 2008)

Na das muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren...


NICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (7. Februar 2008)

dat geht wiederrum nich, da die 888 nur für maximal 9" ausgelegt is und so scheiben gibbet auch nich


----------



## StillPad (7. Februar 2008)

Stimmt nicht gibs von Hope Floatings mit 225
Kommt noch ne U-Scheibe drunter und dann passts


----------



## Hartie (8. Februar 2008)

kann man die ja doch schmalen floatings mit der moto überhaupt fahren? hat das ma jemand getestet? weil ja auch die breite geringer is als bei den moto scheiben


----------



## cubebiker (8. Februar 2008)

Man kann sie zumindest so bestellen. Also wird es auch gehen. Die automatische Belagsnachstellung wird wohl ausreichen um diesen Unterschied auszugleichen...


----------



## StillPad (8. Februar 2008)

Er meint die Reibflache 

Könnte eigendlich funktionieren, was nicht von der normale Reibfläche erwischt wird, sebeln die Streben weg 

Wie gut das aber funzt ist die andere Frage


----------



## bep (11. Februar 2008)

gibt es eigentlich kleine hebel für die v2? oder kann man von ner anderen hope nen kleinen hebel dranbauen? sollte schon vernünftig sein, nix geproschtes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (11. Februar 2008)

ich glaub schon das es möglich ist. es gibt ja laute, die die moto hebel an den alten modellen fahren. die m6 hat ja jetzt auch die moto, aber an der 6er hat sich nichts verändert. wennde die älteren mini hebel an die v2 machst, sollte das aber etwas weniger power als resultat haben, bzw du braucht mehr kraft am finger, da du ja schließlich weniger hebelwirkung hast.


----------



## bep (11. Februar 2008)

ich mein nur die kurzen hebel, nicht den kompletten bremsgriff.

frage ist, ob andere hebel mechanich an die moto "klemmung" passen.


----------



## Spezialistz (12. Februar 2008)

achso. sorry, das kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## cubebiker (15. Februar 2008)

Hi,

hab noch eine kleine Frage: Ich habe ca 3 cm Leerweg bis die Bremse greift. Selbst mit weit rausgedrehtem Druckpunktdingens...
Wie bekomme ich den Druckpunkt näher an den Hebelanfang? Ich mag es, wenn ich den Hebel kaum ziehen muss und die Bremse schon beginnt zu greifen...


----------



## Hartie (15. Februar 2008)

ist der druckpunkt nach den 3cm schön hart? - wenn nicht, musst du zunächst mal entlüften
um kürzeren hebelweg zu haben, musst du das rad ausbauen und die bremse leicht ziehen, damit die kolben nächer an die scheibe wandern, aber nicth zu sehr, weil du's sonst nichtmehr auseinander bekommst - falls es doch mal zuweit sein sollte, ganz vorsichtig mit etwas flachem auseinander drücken, bis wieder alles passt


----------



## StillPad (15. Februar 2008)

Hartie schrieb:


> ist der druckpunkt nach den 3cm schön hart? - wenn nicht, musst du zunächst mal entlüften
> um kürzeren hebelweg zu haben, musst du das rad ausbauen und die bremse leicht ziehen, damit die kolben nächer an die scheibe wandern, aber nicth zu sehr, weil du's sonst nichtmehr auseinander bekommst - falls es doch mal zuweit sein sollte, ganz vorsichtig mit etwas flachem auseinander drücken, bis wieder alles passt



Das macht normal die Belagsnachstellung automatsich 

Man dreht die Rote Schraube rein und nicht raus!
Damit der Punkt früher kommt.

Es kann aber auch zu 99% sein das die Bremse sch.. entlüftet wurde.
Was ich auch hatte.


----------



## ChrisPi (16. Februar 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das macht normal die Belagsnachstellung automatsich



Das alte Leid.... da wurde schon oft genug drüber diskutiert.Die Belagnachstellung wirkt nur in einem bestimmten Bereich,die sozusagen "Grobeinstellung" gehört so wie von Hartie beschrieben gemacht.War bei mir immer so u. wird wohl auch immer so bleiben


----------



## Spezialistz (16. Februar 2008)

joa, so ist das bei meinen auch. ich hab nen schönen druckpunkt, der aber dann leider nach am lenker ist. ich hab das dann auch so gemacht, wie hartie beschrieben hat und dann wars top.


----------



## Spezialistz (16. Februar 2008)

bep schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich kleine hebel fÃ¼r die v2? oder kann man von ner anderen hope nen kleinen hebel dranbauen? sollte schon vernÃ¼nftig sein, nix geproschtes...



btw...gibt jetzt den short hebel, fÃ¼r die v2.

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/7890/kw/Bremshebel_Moto_schwarz_--_short_--

28,80â¬ bei gocycle.


----------



## StillPad (16. Februar 2008)

Tja finde ich sehr komisch das ihr das machen musstet vorallen verstehe ich nicht wieso?!
Aus technischer Sicht ergibt es kein Sinn. 
Kann mir das vielleicht wer erklären?

Bei mir war es auf jedenfall das selbe Problem und beim 2. Durchgang des Entlüfterns sind richtig die Luftblasen gekommen.
Die sich wohl im Hebel gebildet hatten(im BitePointControll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Februar 2008)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> btw...gibt jetzt den short hebel, für die v2.
> 
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/7890/kw/Bremshebel_Moto_schwarz_--_short_--
> 
> 28,80 bei gocycle.



Warum sollte sich jemand kurze Hebel montieren? Damit ich mehr  Handkraft brauche? Lieber einen breiterne Lenker nehmen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Februar 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tja finde ich sehr komisch das ihr das machen musstet vorallen verstehe ich nicht wieso?!
> Aus technischer Sicht ergibt es kein Sinn.
> Kann mir das vielleicht wer erklären?
> 
> ...



Ich versteh es auch nicht ganz? Bei mir war es auch so. Ich hatte auch damals wie ich die Bremse neu bekommen hatte auf einer Seite einen sehr weiten Hebelweg. Dachte noch neue Bremse und ich muss schon entlüften, toll! Aber noch 3x Entlüften und einen kurzen panik attacken wurde das nicht besser. Wie ich mir dann die Bremskolben genau angesehen habe während ich den Hebel zog sah ich das sich nur ein Kolben bewegt. Laufrad ausgebaut den leichtgänigen Kolbern gehalten, Bremshebel gezogen das der Festsitzende sich bewegen musste. Kolben wieder zurückgedrückt, Laufrad eingebaut und siehe da, Druckpunkt perfeckt!


----------



## Hartie (17. Februar 2008)

den kurzen hebel find ich nicht so berauschend

und zur sache mitm entlüften
werde meine nochmal entlüften, obwohl schon einmal gemacht - kamen aber keine blasen raus?!? (von oben nach unten hab ich gemacht, ohne E-Kit)
druckpunkte könnten eigentlich noch nen tacken knackiger

sagtmal... wenn ihr euer rad dreht und von oben auf die beläge guckt (durch den bremssattel durch) eiern da eure scheiben da auch?


----------



## bep (17. Februar 2008)

danke fuer den hinweis Spezialistz 

weil der neue hebel mir persoenlich nicht gefaellt. und verzoegern wird die bremse auch mit dem einfingerhebel gut.


----------



## StillPad (17. Februar 2008)

Hartie schrieb:


> sagtmal... wenn ihr euer rad dreht und von oben auf die beläge guckt (durch den bremssattel durch) eiern da eure scheiben da auch?



Jap Seiten- und Höhenschläge 

Die Seitenschläge bekommste aber durch richten raus, einfach in die entgegensetzte Richtung drücken.
Bei den Höhenschschlägen kannste nix machen

Übrigens habe ich von unten nach oben entlüftet vom Bremssattel aus.
Die rote Schraube dann raus drehen und entlüften.
Nun sollte es danach wenn man die Schraube wieder rein dreht besser sein


----------



## papa-rene (17. Februar 2008)

ab diesem jahr sollte es von straitline auch bremshebel geben.

optisch sehr schick, aber leider extrem überteuert


----------



## StillPad (17. Februar 2008)

Steht 1-2 Seiten zuvor schon


----------



## papa-rene (17. Februar 2008)

damits nich untergeht 

habsch irgendwie übersehen


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2008)

ich weis net ob die frage schon mal gestellt wurde, habe auch keine Lust die ganzen 38seiten zulesen.
Gibt es die Moto auch mit einer 183er Scheibe, wenn ja, mit oder ohne Adapter.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Februar 2008)

nein, kann man auch bei Hope nachlesen, Moto V2 = Vented Disk = 203mm


----------



## BommelMaster (19. Februar 2008)

vllt hat der kurze hebel ein etwas anderes übersetzungsverhältnis. was den langen hebel überflüssig macht.

1mm kürzerer abstand zwischen lager und kolbenstange würde heißen dass du schon min 5mm kürzeren hebel verbauen kannst ohne bremskraftverlust


----------



## abiot (27. Februar 2008)

hab da mal ne frage. wie habt ihr den adapter der bremse fürs hr montiert?
kommt da zwischen adapter und rahmen ne beilagscheibe rein oder nicht?
grüße


----------



## Hartie (27. Februar 2008)

ich denke nicht, dass es eine rolle spielt, ich jedenfalls hab keine uscheibe montiert - nur den lackabgekratzt am rahmen, damit es einiger maßen plan ist


----------



## fx:flow (1. März 2008)

gibt es nun eigentlich beläge von fremdherstellern wie a2z? oder weiterhin nur die originalen von hope?


----------



## cubebiker (1. März 2008)

A2Z gibts bei ebay und die KoolStop bei GoCycle. Würde in jedem Fall die Koolstop bevorzugen. Waren bei allen Bremsen, die ich bisher hatte erste Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (2. März 2008)

Die A2Z sind aber auch spitze 
Zumindest bei anderne Bremsen und für 8-9 kann man die ja testen


----------



## Scottrider (15. April 2008)

Ich bin mir mehr und mehr am überlegen meine Avid Code durch die V2 zu ersetzen. Nun gibt es warscheindlich einige, welche schon länger erfahrungen mit der Bremse gemacht haben. Wär froh wenn ihr die Vor- und Nachteile der Bremse aufschreiben könntet! Bitte auch unterscheiden zwischen vented und normaler floating Scheibe. Hat einer schon die neuen kürzeren Bremshebel montiert?

Danke im voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## cubebiker (15. April 2008)

Oh, bei chainreactioncycles gibts gerade Originalbeläge für 11 Euro und 4 Paar für 38 Euro, hab zugegriffen! Versand trotz UK nur fünf Euro.
Nur zur Info...


----------



## Osti (15. April 2008)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Oh, bei chainreactioncycles gibts gerade Originalbeläge für 11 Euro und 4 Paar für 38 Euro, hab zugegriffen! Versand trotz UK nur fünf Euro.
> Nur zur Info...



oh, das ist schön günstig! merci für den Tip  

@scottride: les die den Thread hier einfach durch, da sollte alles erschöpfend erklärt sein....


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

Ich verfolge den Thread schon lange, aber da ich auch zwischen verschiedenen Bremsen schwanke (Formula "The One", Avid "Code", Hope "V2") wäre es tatsächlich interessant, mal zu lesen, was die V2-User mittlerweile für ein Zwischenfazit ziehen bzgl. Standfestigkeit, Einstellbarkeit, etc..


----------



## ChrisPi (15. April 2008)

Also bezüglich Standfestigkeit ist die die V2 Vented über alles erhaben! In diesem Punkt dürfte sie wohl allen anderen Bremsen klar überlegen sein.Bin mit meiner nach wie vor sehr zufrieden,super Bremskraft,perfekt zu dosieren,technisch u. optisch ein Leckerbissen


----------



## StillPad (15. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread schon lange, aber da ich auch zwischen verschiedenen Bremsen schwanke (Formula "The One", Avid "Code", Hope "V2") wäre es tatsächlich interessant, mal zu lesen, was die V2-User mittlerweile für ein Zwischenfazit ziehen bzgl. Standfestigkeit, Einstellbarkeit, etc..



Nun ich erwarte sehr viel von einer Bremse und die V2 war die einzigste die es bisher bringen konnte.
Leider komme ich dank des Jobs die ich habe nicht dazu die Bikes auszufahren.
Der einzigen Nachteile die ich darin gefunden haben:
- Hintere Scheibe klingelt (könnte an den Nobby Nics liegen)
- Bremssättel nicht optimal konstruiert. Wenn man den Anschluß so dreht das es keine Bögen gibt kollediert er mit den Schraubenköpfen.
heißt also entwieder blöd aussehen oder nicht richtig einstellen können.
Siehe Foto in meiner Gallerie
- Vom Kauf an schlecht entlüftet (weiß nicht wie das bei anderne Herstellern aussieht)
- Schwer Ersatzteile zu bekommen bei Ausfall auf Tour. Die Reibfläche der Beläge ist breiter als bei normalen Scheiben.
- Für optimale Bremsbeläg Position muss eine U-Scheibe unterm Bremssattel.
Kann aber variieren laut Hope.

Ansonsten kann ich über die nicht meckern wenn ich mit gefahren bin.
Ich hatte nie Schiss das die Bremse mich in stich läßt.


----------



## Scottrider (16. April 2008)

ist es möglich wenn ich mir die vented version kaufe (mit scheiben) dann möglicherweise die "normalen" scheiben weiterfahren kann? Ist der Bremssattel der selbe? kolben auch (länge) ??

mfg


----------



## Osti (16. April 2008)

ums kurz zu machen, ja ist möglich


----------



## rsu (17. April 2008)

Hab jetzt meine Hope V2 hinten mit ner kleineren Scheibe montiert (brauche hinten definitiv keine 200er Scheibe). Evtl interessiert das ja den ein oder anderen.

Verwendet hab ich:
Tektro 165er Bremsscheibe die es billig bei ebay gab (2mm stark und 2,5cm Reibringhöhe)
Avid Bremsadapter 185 front

Passt alles wunderbar und taugt mir bislang. Von Trickstuff gibts auch noch passende Scheiben, aber nicht gerade günstig.

PS: Bevor jetzt wieder ein Aufschrei kommt. Fahre vor allem technische Sachen mit 24" hinten und da bleibt man mit ner 200er Scheibe eher mal an Felsen hängen. Meine Gustav mit 165er Scheibe hat auch immer ausgereicht.  ...und bei steilen Abfahrten bremst man eh das meiste übers VR ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. April 2008)

Wird ganz klar Zeit für eine 160mm Vented Disc


----------



## Scottrider (17. April 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ums kurz zu machen, ja ist möglich



also ohne etwas umbauen zu müssen?? Mit Entlüften kann ich leben... aber der Rest wär mir zu kompliziert!


----------



## Osti (17. April 2008)

Scottrider schrieb:


> also ohne etwas umbauen zu müssen?? Mit Entlüften kann ich leben... aber der Rest wär mir zu kompliziert!



du musst garnix machen. Statt der vented kommt halt die normale floating Scheiben rein  

du pumpst die Kolben halt etwas weiter raus, mehr nicht. Ich fahre ja auch die normalen Floating-Scheiben der V2


----------



## Scottrider (18. April 2008)

so habse bestellt  mit vented scheiben und den kurzen Bremshebeln na schaun wie sie mir taugt! Jetzt heissts nur noch warten ...


----------



## Hartie (23. April 2008)

hat schon jemand die kurzen hebel und kann dazu was sagen, zwecks hebelweg, etc.?


----------



## bebo2403 (23. April 2008)

N'Abend!
Bin auch Besitzer einer V2 und eigentlich auch sehr glücklich mit der Bremse. In meinen Augen die schönste Bremse und die Leistung stimmt auch. Musste zwar erstmal entlüften, aber nun bin ich seit ca. 8 Monaten sorgenfrei...
Wenn da nicht die extreme benötigte Lenkerklemmbreite wäre! Habe schonmal die SuFu gequält, aber leider keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden.
Ich suche einen Lenker mit 31,8mm Klemmung und mindestens 22cm Klemmbreite (besser 23cm), da ich sonst nicht vernünftig mit einem Finger bremsen kann. Nach Möglichkeit sollte der Lenker nicht breiter als 700mm sein. Wenn es ihn dann noch in weiß gäbe, wären mir Gewicht und Preis schon fast egal.
Ich hoffe, dass jemand nen heißen Tipp hat.
MfG


----------



## StillPad (24. April 2008)

Laut Osti passen die alten Hebel.
Mit dennen sollte ich auch Platz einsparen lassen.


----------



## lassereinböng (25. April 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> Bin auch Besitzer einer V2 und eigentlich auch sehr glücklich mit der Bremse. In meinen Augen die schönste Bremse und die Leistung stimmt auch. Musste zwar erstmal entlüften, aber nun bin ich seit ca. 8 Monaten sorgenfrei...
> Wenn da nicht die extreme benötigte Lenkerklemmbreite wäre! Habe schonmal die SuFu gequält, aber leider keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden.
> Ich suche einen Lenker mit 31,8mm Klemmung und mindestens 22cm Klemmbreite (besser 23cm), da ich sonst nicht vernünftig mit einem Finger bremsen kann. Nach Möglichkeit sollte der Lenker nicht breiter als 700mm sein. Wenn es ihn dann noch in weiß gäbe, wären mir Gewicht und Preis schon fast egal.
> ...



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-318mm-2008::3851.html
ungekürzt müsste das mit den 22mm hinkommen.


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Wie ist die Bremsleistung mit Vented und mit den normalen Floatings ?
Kann da jemand Angaben machen, der beides schon gefahren ist ?
Ist ja doch ein deutlicher Preisunterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (25. April 2008)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-318mm-2008::3851.html
> ungekürzt müsste das mit den 22mm hinkommen.



Danke.
Habe aber genau diesen Lenker schon dran gehabt. Der reicht leider nicht ganz. Bin dann auf nen UMF umgestiegen. Der gibt nen cm mehr her, ist aber schwer.
Da muss ich mich wohl doch in Sachen Druckpunkt umgewöhnen, so dass ich mir nicht mit dem Hebel auf den Mittelfinger drücke. Oder die kurzen Hebel...


----------



## Scottrider (25. April 2008)

hab meine bekommen .. mit vented und den kurzen hebeln! morgen wird getestet


----------



## dantist (4. Mai 2008)

Klink mich rasch ein: mit den neuen XTR-Shiftern ohne Ganganzeige sollten keine Probleme bei der Montage auftreten oder? Da keine Ganganzeige vorhanden ist, sollte diese Shifter ja auch einiges schmaler als bsp. XT-Shifter bauen, nehme ich an. (Vorausgesetzt, der Lenker ist genügend breit)


----------



## lassereinböng (5. Mai 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Klink mich rasch ein: mit den neuen XTR-Shiftern ohne Ganganzeige sollten keine Probleme bei der Montage auftreten oder? Da keine Ganganzeige vorhanden ist, sollte diese Shifter ja auch einiges schmaler als bsp. XT-Shifter bauen, nehme ich an. (Vorausgesetzt, der Lenker ist genügend breit)



gibt kein problem. die befestigung der xtr shifter ist nur 1 cm breit. direkt nebeneinander montiert, brauchst du ca. 3,1 cm platz.


----------



## abiot (8. Mai 2008)

kann mir vielleicht wer sagen wie ich die kolben wieder zurück rein bekomme? entlüften? 
hab nämlich bemerkt dass an meiner hr bremse ein kolben ganz drinn is und der andere nicht. das heißt die scheibe dreht sich nicht genau in der mitte des bremssattels....
oder ist das sowieso egal?
danke schon mal
grüße


----------



## Scottrider (8. Mai 2008)

für alle die interesse am kurzen Bremshebel haben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/95214


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (8. Mai 2008)

abiot schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht wer sagen wie ich die kolben wieder zurück rein bekomme? entlüften?
> hab nämlich bemerkt dass an meiner hr bremse ein kolben ganz drinn is und der andere nicht. das heißt die scheibe dreht sich nicht genau in der mitte des bremssattels....
> oder ist das sowieso egal?
> danke schon mal
> grüße



du nimmst nen Reifenheber etc aus Plastik oder nen Schraubenzieher und drückst die Kolben zurück, aber vorsichtig. Man braucht etwas Kraft, aber es geht. 

Es ist aber wurscht, wenn die Scheibe nicht komplett mittig läuft. Bei mir steht auch ein Kolben immer etwas weiter raus als der andere. Du könntest das etwas korrigieren in dem du den Kolben, der weiter raus steht, zurück drückst, den dann mit nem Schraubenzieher blockierst und den anderen Kolben dann etwas weiter rauspumpst. Aber wie gesagt, so lange die Scheibe nicht am Bremssattel schleift, ist es wurscht.


----------



## abiot (9. Mai 2008)

ja das hab ich auch schon das eine oder andere mal probiert allerdings muss ich sagen dass der kolben dadurch nicht wirklich reingeht....
oder muss man da richtig fest drücken?
grüße


----------



## Osti (9. Mai 2008)

abiot schrieb:


> oder muss man da richtig fest drücken?
> grüße



ja


----------



## cubebiker (9. Mai 2008)

Hab da mal ne Frage: 
Habe mir die hintere Leitung zerstört und muss sie durch eine neue ersetzen. Hab mir dafür mal das Entlüftungskit gekauft. Laut des Videos was weiter oben gepostet wurde braucht man aber dieses Ding mit dem Pumpenkopf nciht. Wofür ist das denn? Die Anleitung verliert auch kein Wort darüber?
Ach ja, roter Verstellknopf ganz rein oder ganz raus zum entlüften?

Danke!
Cubebiker


----------



## StillPad (9. Mai 2008)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ach ja, roter Verstellknopf ganz rein oder ganz raus zum entlüften?
> 
> Danke!
> Cubebiker




Laut Hope ganz rein, hier im Forum machen ihn aber alle ganz raus


----------



## Trickz (9. Mai 2008)

also ich hab die rote schraube auch ganz raus gedreht und entlüftet und bin jetzt nicht so zufrieden (VR). im stand zwar alles perfekt jedoch nach 500m downhill konnte ich den hebel schon fast bis zum lenker ziehen bis sie kam. musste dann den hebel wieder voll weit rausstellen dass ich kaum noch dran komme  
werde sie jetzt nochmal entlüften und die rote schraube vorher komplett reindrehen, vielleicht bringts ja was. der logik nach müsste man dann mehr öl reinkriegen oder?


----------



## StillPad (9. Mai 2008)

Bei mir isses genau anders rum wenn ich etwas gebremst habe wird die immer härter und der Druckpunkt kommt ein wenig früher.

Bei den warmen Wetter merkt man es auch ohne viel zu bremsen


----------



## abiot (9. Mai 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ja



hey vielen dank für die prompte hilfe, hat geklappt!
grüße


----------



## StillPad (10. Mai 2008)

Scottrider schrieb:


> für alle die interesse am kurzen Bremshebel haben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/95214



Das habe ich ja eben erst gesehn  

Ich dachte der kurze soll für 1 Finger sein  
Also so wirklich kurz finde ich den ja jetzt nicht.
Würde eher sagen standard Länge von anderen Bremsen.

Lohnt sich der kauf?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2008)

Könnte mal jemand für mich messen, wie groß der Abstand von der Aussenkante Bremshebel bis zur Griffschelle ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lassereinböng (11. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand für mich messen, wie groß der Abstand von der Aussenkante Bremshebel bis zur Griffschelle ist ?



bei den normalen griffen?
ca 12,5cm bis zur innenkannte griffschelle


----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2008)

Super ! Danke !


----------



## Scottrider (11. Mai 2008)

hab meine vordere scheibe verbogen :'( buhhuhhhhuuu


----------



## StillPad (11. Mai 2008)

Das wird teuer!
Zum Glück habe ich eine als Ersatz


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2008)

Ich bräuchte noch ein Mass, falls jemand grad Zeit hat. Wie groß ist der Abstand vom Lenker zu diesem goldenen Umlenkpunkt am Drehgelenk ?
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Hebel über meinen Drehgriff paßt ?
Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zur M6 ? Ist die Leistung der V2 spürbar höher ? Fading ?
(sorry , dass ich nicht den ganzen Thread durchlese... )


----------



## Osti (13. Mai 2008)

passt mit SRAM Drehgriffen und Leistung ist höher als bei ner M6, Fading-Stabilität ist ebenfalls super.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2008)

Danke. Mich hat der Abstand interessiert, weil der G Boxx Griff etwas dicker ist als die Srams, glaube ich.


----------



## Osti (13. Mai 2008)

ich könnt heute abend evt nen Foto machen...


----------



## StillPad (13. Mai 2008)

Da ich eh gerade entlüften wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2008)

Danke !!  
Werde dann mal checken, obs paßt !


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2008)

Noch eine Frage: lohnt sich eine Vented Disk am Hinterrad ? Oder reicht da eine Floating ?


----------



## StillPad (14. Mai 2008)

Kommt drauf an was für ein Fahrer du bist.
Wenn viel, lange Berg ab geht wäre es ein Vorteil Vented zu nehmen.

habe gerade das entdeckt
http://cgi.ebay.de/HOPE-MOTO-V2-DIS...ryZ85106QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A2Z Bremsbeläge für den klein Geldbeutel.
Schon wer drin?


----------



## EvoOlli (15. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke !!
> Werde dann mal checken, obs paßt !




Hope Moto V2 Lever und der Rohloff Drehgriff passen zusammen. Habe ich auch an meinem Nucleon....


----------



## sternschnupper (19. Mai 2008)

fährt schon wer die kurzen hebel? wie ist da die bremskraft?
möcht mir grad motos besorgen, und ev. gleich mit kurzem hebel, insofern wär baldige antwort sehr erfreulich


----------



## Scottrider (19. Mai 2008)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternschnupper (19. Mai 2008)

??
grad nochmal die letzten 5 seiten durchgelesen: irgendwer hat welche, aber niemand hat geschrieben, wie sie in der praxis funktionieren. oder hab ich da was überlesen?


----------



## Red Dragon (25. Mai 2008)

Mal so 'ne Frage am Rande:

Muss ich die Bremse neu entlüften, wenn ich den Deckel des Reservoir wechsel?

Wollte nämlich rote Deckel verbauen, sähe besser aus


----------



## sternschnupper (25. Mai 2008)

no. im ausgleichsbehälter is sowieso luft, deswegen soll man ja auch die bremse nicht ziehen, wenn das rad kopf steht.
die deckel vom hebel kannst also einfach tauschen. nur das rad dabei ruhig halten, damit nix rausschwappt. gut anlehnen, aber ohne das rad seitlich zu verkippen.
mit den kappen im bremssattel geht das natürlich nicht ohne entlüften...

bericht von den kurzen hebeln anyone?


----------



## Red Dragon (25. Mai 2008)

Ah danke, dann werden die gleich mal bestellt  

Und zu den kurzen Hebeln kann ich dir jetzt was sagen, fahre sie selber, zwar an der Moto M6, aber das sollte sich wenig geben.

Also, die Hebel haben für mich ein wesentlich besseres Profil, heisst passt besser zu meinen Fingern. Die Handkraft ist für mich wesentlich geringer geworden, hab das Gefühl das ich weniger ziehen muss und das der DP früher kommt.

Daneben verbessern die Hebel die Ordnung am Lenker, man muss die Armatur nicht mehr soweit innen montieren.


----------



## sternschnupper (26. Mai 2008)

merciiiii!!! 
werd mir also auch welche besorgen


----------



## StillPad (26. Mai 2008)

Hoep Bremsen haben keine Luft im AGB.
dachte ich auch früher aber bei Hope isses nicht so.

Deckel wechseln ist nicht so leicht wie es gesagt wurde.
Du musst die Bremskolben zurück drücken.
Dann erst Deckel öffnen.
Öl soweit nachfüllen das es überläuft wenn man die Dichtung drauf tut.
Deckel drauf
Bremsen wieder ausrichten und Kolben ran pumpen.


----------



## cubebiker (26. Mai 2008)

Und die Membran im Ausgleichsbehälter nicht einfach reinlegen, sondern exakt wie im tech beschrieben und im Video bei Hopr sichtbar reinrollen, damit eben kein Bläschen Luft reinkommt. Scheint total wichtig zu sein, laut Video. Habs so gemacht wie im Vid und der Druckpunkt ist so traumhaft, das ich sagen kann ich habe die perfekte Bremse gefunden um meine Gustl zu ersetzen...


----------



## sternschnupper (26. Mai 2008)

bremskolben zurückdrücken ist sicher eine gute idee. wobei man dann vorsichtig den deckel aufschrauben/heben muß, da die bremsflüssigkeit bisschen unter druck stehen kann. am besten gleich einen lappen drunterhalten/herumwickeln, da ja spätestens beim zuschrauben was überläuft.
(würde zwar sagen, daß man auch so nicht komplett alle kleinsten bläschen aus dem ausgleichsbehälter bekommt, tut aber eigentlich nichts zur sache.)

obige mehtode ist jedenfalls super 

praktisch wäre natürlich, wenn man den deckel ohne der dichtung abhebt, geht aber meistens nicht.

nur um (fatale) verwechslungen zu vermeiden: das "öl" ist kein öl, sondern DOT 5.1 oder DOT 4 bremsflüssigkeit.


----------



## Flo1988 (8. Juni 2008)

Hi, mal ne frage, woher bekommt ihr die Hope Bremsen? Vom I-net?

Danke
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

Habe meine bei www.hot-and-bikey.de bestellt. Ist ein relativ neuer, noch kleiner aber fixer und freundlicher I-Shop. Bremsen mittwochs bestellt, donnerstag überwiesen, dienstags ausgepackt. Top !

Eine Frage an die V2-Besitzer:
Habt Ihr einen besonderen Tip fürs Kürzen der Stahlflexleitung ?
Danach muß entlüftet werden, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (8. Juni 2008)

Hab jetzt öfter über meinen Händler bestellt und einmal über chainreactioncycles.com. Letztere waren richtig schnell; So bestellt Mi war das Paket da. 
Ich bestelle Hope Teile nur noch in Shops die sie defenitiv auf Lager haben. Bei den letzten Bestellungen über meinen Händler direkt bei Hope gab es nur Ärger. Ewige Lieferzeit (3 Wochen )für 2 Floating-Scheiben und 2 Adapter und dann haben sie sowohl falsche Scheiben als auch Adapter geliefert und bei der Korrekturlieferung das selbe noch einmal.
Im Leichtbauforum machen sie gerade die gleiche Erfahrung mit der Sammelbestellung.


----------



## Hartie (8. Juni 2008)

ich habe meine von mountainbikes.net - kaufe da eigentlich alles, da die immer gute preise machen können

@ andreas
kürzen kannste die leitungen auch ohne zu entlüften, geh mal auf die hope seite (nicht auf die deutsche, sondern die englische) dort gibts diverse anleitungen als video zu unterschiedlichen themen (kürzen, bremse richtig ausrichten, hope pro 2 servicen usw.)


----------



## cubebiker (8. Juni 2008)

www.bike-box.de, da ist se am billigsten und die Lieferung hat auch nur drei Tage gedauert, kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## Flo1988 (8. Juni 2008)

Okay danke leute! 

FLo


----------



## Osti (9. Juni 2008)

habe gestern mal die Koolstop in die V2 gebaut, da die orig Hope Beläge runter waren. Die ziehen ja schon uneingefahren wie Hulle


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2008)

Leitungen kürzen ging ohne Probleme ! 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob in der V2 DOT 4 oder 5.1 drin ist ?
Es geht ja beides aber Mischen is ja nicht so toll.


----------



## StillPad (9. Juni 2008)

Sollte 5.1 drin sein,


----------



## Znarf (25. Juni 2008)

So, 
stehe ganz kurz davor eine Moto V2 mit Floating Scheibe zu ordern.

Mein einziges Problem ist noch der Hebel. Ich habe einen 66cm breiten Syntace Vector Lowrider, sollte irgendwie gerade so hinhauen.

Ich habe folgende Bedenken:

Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Gustav M, war ein aktuelles Modell.
Bremsleistung war prima, aber ich habe die Hebel gehasst. Sowohl mit langen als auch mit kurzen Hebeln und diversen Modifikationen, es hat überhaupt nicht zu meinen Händen gepasst.

Ich mag den Hebel schön weit innen, so dass man mit einem Finger Bremsen kann, ohne die restlichen Finger einzuklemmen.

Und gleichzeitig soll der Druckpunkt recht nahe am Lenker sein (und der Hebel in Ausgangsstellung auch, damit man keine Fingerkrämpfe bekommt)

Geht das mit den Moto Hebeln? Sind sie vom Profil schön rund, also nicht so kantig wie die Gustav Hebel, die einem richtig in die Finger schneiden?


Vermutlich sollte ich gleich noch den kurzen Hebel mitordern...

Vielleicht kann ja wer mal nen  Vergleich zur Gustl ziehen, würde mir sehr helfen.

Viele Grüße
Znarf


----------



## Osti (25. Juni 2008)

ich hatte die Gustav auch mal. Fand die Hebel auch grauenhaft, sowohl mit 2 als auch 3 Finger-Hebel. Ich finde die Moto-Hebel genial. Habe auch die langen und bei nem 680mm Lenker passt es problemlos, 660cm könnte ggf eng werden. 

Über die BPC kannst die Lage des Druckpunktes regeln, also ob er nah oder weit weg vom Lenker liegt. Ausserdem kannst du natürlich noch die Hebelweite separat einstellen. 

Performancetechnisch ist die V2 recht nah an der Gustav dran. Ich finde sie sogar besser, aber kann auch daran liegen, dass meine Gustls ne Menge Probleme hatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2008)

Komme auch von der Gustav M auf Umwegen über Avid.
Wir haben meine V2 am Wochenende montiert (vorne vented, hinten floating). Nach Leitungskürzen hinten und Entlüften hinten ziehen die Hebel absolut gleichmäßig und brachial !
Bisher die geilste Bremse, die ich kenne ! Auch ergonomisch zehnmal besser als die Gustav. Mir anderen Hebeln wäre die Gustav gleichauf. So aber nicht !
Und schöööööööön ist die Hope ! Da macht den Engländern keiner was vor.
Von der Performance kann man eine Code genauso brachial abstimmen nach ausgiebigen Entlüften (was bei Avid wirklich am besten funktioniert), für mich hat sie aber immer diesen Großserientouch.


----------



## Znarf (25. Juni 2008)

Also vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Das hört sich erstens gut an und hilft mir zweitens weiter 

Ich denke dann wird es die V2.

Eine Code ist quasi die ganz direkte Konkurrenz, zumindest in meinem Entscheidungsprozess.
Ich will aber eigentlich keine Code, weil ich letztes Jahr schon mal eine gekauft hatte, neu direkt vom Händler in der schicken Box etc. Beide Bremsen hatten kaputte Dichtungen am Sattel, sind also nach dem Anbau erstmal komplett ausgelaufen. Ohne dass ich die Leitungen gekürzt hatte usw. 
Mein Händler war dann sehr nett, hat mir erstmal zwei neue Bremsen von Sportimport besorgt, die aber genau den selben Fehler hatten. --> wieder ne DOT-Pfütze unterm Rad.

Also hat er die Codes zurückgenommen, ich hab stattdessen ne Gustl gekauft. 

Außerdem habe ich persönlich schon 2 Code Sättel mit gebrochenen Kolben ausgetauscht. Die Befüllung ab Werk ist zudem ein absoluter Witz, Belagsqualität schwankt auch stark.


DENNOCH finde ich die Code eigentlich sehr gelungen vom Design etc. Aber ich sehe es nicht ein, nem amerikanischen Großunternehmen den gleichen Betrag in den Rachen zu werfen, für ein Großserienprodukt mit mieser Verarbeitung. Immerhin bekomm ich für fast das gleiche Geld (15 mehr pro Bremse, dafür aber mit Stahlflex etc.) 
Ne komplett gefräste schicke Bremse, mit 2teiligen Scheiben und so weiter 


Also nochmal danke

GRüße Znarf


----------



## Murcielago (25. Juli 2008)

Moin habe auch mal eine Frage

unzwar ist es möglich eine Vented Disc in eine Avid Juicy zu bauen?

RIDE ON


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2008)

Müßte gehen. Du mußt von den Juicy-Belägen halt diese Stege abmachen, die unten aus der Bremse rausstehen.
Die andere Frage ist, ob die Schiebe überhaupt von der Dicke in die Juicy paßt.
Vielleicht tuts ja auch die V2-Floating-Scheibe (ohne Vented) ?


----------



## Murcielago (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm
würde wenn eher die Vented nehmen wollen da sie bei CRC das selbe kostet wie eine normale Floating
aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher vll rüste ich auch komplett auf die V2 um 
drum hab ich erstmal den kompletten Theard gelesen und bisher scheint ihr ja alle mehr als zufrieden mit der Bremse zu seien

RIDE ON


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch eher komplett umrüsten. Für die Juicy kriegst ja auch noch was. und der Unterschied zur Juicy ist wie Tag und Nacht, ich hatte die auch vorher.
Mit Vented (die wiegt allerdings je Scheibe ca. 70 Gramm mehr) und Stahlflexleitungen kriegst Du ein Top-Paket und alles ist schön verarbeitet.

Die Vented kostet aber trotzdem nirgends das Gleiche wie die Floating ! Auch bei Chainreaction kostet das Aufpreis ! Nimm sie aber gleich im Paket, sonnst kostet sie später ca. 100 Euro pro Stück.

Ich hab meine bei hot-and-bikey.de bestellt. Ist ein neuerer Shop bei München. Sehr schnell, geht mit Paypal und ist sehr nett (es müssen nicht immer die Großen sein.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murcielago (25. Juli 2008)

hehe
undw as hast du im gesamtpaket bezahlt

vll können wir das ganze ja mal über icq etc. debatieren
meine nummern bzw adressen stehen im profil
RIDE ON


----------



## Butch (25. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> .....und der Unterschied zur Juicy ist wie Tag und Nacht, ich hatte die auch vorher.
> 
> ......bekommst Du ein Top-Paket und alles ist schön verarbeitet.



Und wie ist die Leistung im Vergleich zur Juicy ? Hast Du hier Erfahrungswerte ?

Vg
Butch


----------



## Murcielago (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm ich kann ja mal so schreiben was ich von der Juicy halte ...

also ich bin recht überzeugt von der Bremse sie ist leichter wie eine Code
und Bremst um einiges besser als die Code vom Kumpel
mit Kool Stop belägen und knallhartem Druckpunkt bin am überlegen ob ich nun nur die Floatings kaufe und noch Stahlflexleitungen für die Juicy und uich denke dann kann die auch mit einer Gustav etc mithalten zwar nicht von der Standfestigkeit aber von der Power her vll schon

denn so berauschend fand ich meine Gustav nicht !

RIDE ON


----------



## Znarf (25. Juli 2008)

Kommt ja immer sehr auf die Beläge an. Aber die Code hat schon mehr Bums als JEDE Juicy, vorausgesetzt sie ist richtig eingefahren.

Wobei du recht hast, die Juicy beißt auch ganz schön zu.

Die Maximale Bremskraft, also wenn du nen dicken Vorderreifen auf warmen Asphalt fährt, dann ist die schon brachial. Auch wenn mir die Gustl sonst nicht gefällt (hatte auch eine...)

Grüße Znarf


----------



## StillPad (26. Juli 2008)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Hmm ich kann ja mal so schreiben was ich von der Juicy halte ...
> 
> also ich bin recht überzeugt von der Bremse sie ist leichter wie eine Code
> und Bremst um einiges besser als die Code vom Kumpel
> ...



Da kommste billiger weg wenn du dir gleich ne V2 kaufst.
Optsiches Tuning bei Bremsen ist einfach nur sch... teuer!
Und mehr Leistung bringt es auch nicht 

Aber bedenke die V2 ist kein Leichtgewicht mit Vented Discs.
Ich glaube auch nicht das die Vented in die Juicy passen würden.
Die Vented ist 3,5mm dick


----------



## Murcielago (26. Juli 2008)

Hmm hab das schon ausgemessen alles habe dannn überall noch 1mm platz also das würde passen

RIDE ON

P.S.: werde wenn die V2 sowieso kompplett kaufen


----------



## kl.king (26. Juli 2008)

habe da mal ne Frage an euch kann mir einer sagen ob die Floating innenbelüftet Moto FR V2 Scheibe (203) in mono 6ti (203) past
mir geht es da eigentlich um die Scheibenbreite 

ps. Danke schön kl.king


----------



## Butch (26. Juli 2008)

Kann man die Hebel eigentlich tauschen, also Vorderradbremse rechts (wie Motorrad), bzw. kann man diese gleich in dieser Version bestellen ?

Vg
Butch


----------



## Murcielago (26. Juli 2008)

Kannst sie gleich so bestellen ...
RIDE ON


----------



## Osti (26. Juli 2008)

kl.king schrieb:


> habe da mal ne Frage an euch kann mir einer sagen ob die Floating innenbelüftet Moto FR V2 Scheibe (203) in mono 6ti (203) past
> mir geht es da eigentlich um die Scheibenbreite
> 
> ps. Danke schön kl.king



nein passt nicht 



Butch schrieb:


> Kann man die Hebel eigentlich tauschen, also Vorderradbremse rechts (wie Motorrad), bzw. kann man diese gleich in dieser Version bestellen ?
> 
> Vg
> Butch



man kann recht einfach die Leitungen tauschen idR sogar ohne entlüften zu müssen. Nen fähiger Shop sollte das auch machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2008)

Und zusätzlich (gegen Aufpreis) verschiedene Eloxierungen.


----------



## papa-rene (26. Juli 2008)

kl.king schrieb:


> habe da mal ne Frage an euch kann mir einer sagen ob die Floating innenbelüftet Moto FR V2 Scheibe (203) in mono 6ti (203) past
> mir geht es da eigentlich um die Scheibenbreite
> 
> ps. Danke schön kl.king





Osti schrieb:


> nein passt nicht



würde ich so nicht behaupten, auf der hp von sticha ist eine m6ti mit einer innenbelüfteten scheibe zu sehen

sticha erfinder der floatingdisc

klick


----------



## StillPad (26. Juli 2008)

Das ist ne speziel umgebaute M6 Ti gewesen wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Normal passt diese Scheibe nicht.

Ich glaube es mussten die Kolben abgedreht und das vom Sattel gefräst werden.


----------



## cubebiker (27. Juli 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage: Mein Hebel fühlt sich nach dem ganzen Schlammgelage in PDS etwas komisch an. Auf der Hälfte des Leerweges gibt es einen kurzen Widerstand und danach kommt erst der Druckpunkt. Ist ein wenig doof, da man beim Fahren denkt das sei schon der Druckpunkt aber es bremst nix... Erst nach festerem Drücken. Was das jetzt wohl ist?


----------



## papa-rene (27. Juli 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das ist ne speziel umgebaute M6 Ti gewesen wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> Normal passt diese Scheibe nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube es mussten die Kolben abgedreht und das vom Sattel gefräst werden.



wenn ich mir meine m6 so ansehe, würde ich behaupten das passt. ich kann es aber erst nach meinen urlaub testen, kumpel hat ne moto v2 mit belüfteter scheibe, da stecke ich meinen sattel mal drüber.

im bikemarkt hier wird ne m4 alt mit innenbelüfteter scheibe angeboten, ich glaube nicht, das die nachbearbeitet wurde.

ich kann das nächte woche mal ausprobieren, danach sind wir alle schlauer


----------



## muddiver (27. Juli 2008)

papa-rene schrieb:


> wenn ich mir meine m6 so ansehe, würde ich behaupten das passt. ich kann es aber erst nach meinen urlaub testen, kumpel hat ne moto v2 mit belüfteter scheibe, da stecke ich meinen sattel mal drüber.
> 
> im bikemarkt hier wird ne m4 alt mit innenbelüfteter scheibe angeboten, ich glaube nicht, das die nachbearbeitet wurde.
> 
> ich kann das nächte woche mal ausprobieren, danach sind wir alle schlauer




Das kannst Du dir sparen. Ich habe es schon einmal probiert und es paßt nicht (zumindest solange die Beläge noch nicht total abgefahren sind).

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## papa-rene (27. Juli 2008)

okay da spare ich mir das


----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2008)

Stillpad hat recht, die Mono6 musste massiv bearbeitet werden, damit ne vented disc rein passt(e). 

Die alte M4 hat hingegen hat von Haus aus schon viel mehr Platz zwischen den Kolben und am Gehäuse...


----------



## Butch (28. Juli 2008)

So, ich bleibe mit meinen Fragen mal in diesem Thread um nicht extra einen Neuen aufmachen zu müssen:

Ich habe lange Zeit die Juicy 7 und anschliessend die aktuelle Magura Louise BAT 2008 gefahren (alle in 203/185). Zuverlässig finde ich beide Bremsen, haben mich weder beim Alpen-X, noch auf unseren Touren am Gardasee im Stich gelassen. Allerdings war ich mit der reinen Bremskraft beider Modelle nie richtig zufrieden, ausserdem zeigten Beide bei strafferen Abfahrten (als Beispiel Monte Baldo Tour, Tremalzo) erhebliches Fading, bei Magura empfinde ich ausserdem den Druckpunkt als unangenehm "schwammig/undefiniert".

Ich wiege fahrbereit ca. 85-90 kg (je nach Gepäck) und würde mich zur All Mountain Fraktion dazuzählen. Auch ist mir die richtige Bremstechnik sowohl vom MTB, als auch vom Motorrad bekannt, ausser man muss es wirklich mal schleifen lassen, weil es das Gelände erfordert.

Ich habe mich schon etwas eingelesen und denke das eine Moto M4 aus der engeren Wahl fällt, da sich diese zu nah an meine bisherigen Modelle anlehnt. Moto M6 ist laut diversen Usern und auch diversen Test auch kein Bremskraftwunder, bleibt also die V2 ! Meine Fragen:

- fährt jemand die V2 im Touren/Endurobereich, da sie Gewichtsmässig ja am oberen Ende der Skala liegt

- gibt es Probleme an den Amaturen bzw. der Hebellänge, da ich einen Syntace Lowrider 630 mm fahre und auch noch meine alten LX-Shifter mit Ganganzeige dran habe (ja ja ich weis, die fliegen im Herbst raus ) ?

- wie liegen die Hebel in der Hand, da diese zumindest auf Bilder unglaublich lang wirken (Ergonomie) und gibt es die Bremse schon mit anderen Hebeln (habe etwas von "_Der neue Moto Hebel mit glattem, progressivem Gefühl_" gelesen ?

- ist das Entlüften umständlich, den für mich muss das "sau schnell" von der Hand gehen (wie kürzt man eigentlich Stahlflex) ?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe und Tips

Vg
Butch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (28. Juli 2008)

Butch schrieb:


> - fährt jemand die V2 im Touren/Endurobereich, da sie Gewichtsmässig ja am oberen Ende der Skala liegt



ja, ich fahre die Bremse auf Enduro-Touren in den Alpen. Gut, sie ist schwer, aber irgendwo muss die Hitze ja hin. Dafür wird man mit einer beeindruckenden Standfestigkeit belohnt.  



Butch schrieb:


> - gibt es Probleme an den Amaturen bzw. der Hebellänge, da ich einen Syntace Lowrider 630 mm fahre und auch noch meine alten LX-Shifter mit Ganganzeige dran habe (ja ja ich weis, die fliegen im Herbst raus ) ?



ich würde behaupten wollen, dass das nicht passt. 660 bis 680mm sollten es mindestens sein.




Butch schrieb:


> - wie liegen die Hebel in der Hand, da diese zumindest auf Bilder unglaublich lang wirken (Ergonomie) und gibt es die Bremse schon mit anderen Hebeln (habe etwas von "_Der neue Moto Hebel mit glattem, progressivem Gefühl_" gelesen ?



den Hebel finde ich super. Ich habe recht kleine Hände und komme super damit zurecht. 



Butch schrieb:


> - ist das Entlüften umständlich, den für mich muss das "sau schnell" von der Hand gehen (wie kürzt man eigentlich Stahlflex) ?



Hope lässt sich generell sehr einfach entlüften. Da haben mir Hayes und Avid immer deutlich mehr Stress gemacht... bis man die mal luftfrei hatte. Zum Thema Stahlflex kürzen gibt es hier im Hope-Unterforum nen eigenen Thread, mausst mal suchen.


----------



## Whitey (29. Juli 2008)

Bin mit der M6 nun schon mehrere Tremalzo- und Adrenalinoabfahrten runter. Nonstop. Keine Chance zum Abkühlen ausser an den kleinen Zwischensteigungen. Kein Fading. Stetige 1-Finger-Bremse. Hab das Ding seit 2 Jahren und nie etwas dran gemacht. Dranschrauben und vergessen. Die V2 wird da nicht schlechter sein. Imho ist die V2 etwas standfester mit den innenbelüfteten Scheiben. Mehr Bremskraft habe ich subjektiv bei einigen Vergleichsfahrten nicht feststellen können. Aber jeder ist da anders ;-) M6 hat einen sehr harten Druckpunkt. Daran muss man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## Butch (29. Juli 2008)

Das mit den evtl. nicht passenden Armaturen nervt mich etwas, da ich mit meinem 630ér Lenker perfekt zurecht komme. Woran liegt es eigentlich das es nicht passt, an den langen Hebeln ? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das diese "so" lange sein sollen, gerade wenn ich mir den restlichen Platz an meinem Syntace Lowrider ansehe.

Vg
Butch


----------



## Whitey (29. Juli 2008)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch kurze Hebel von Hope ...


----------



## Butch (29. Juli 2008)

Bereits zum mitbestellen/austauschen, oder muss ich diese extra kaufen, den dann wird die Bremse langsam richtig teuer....

Vg
Butch


----------



## Whitey (29. Juli 2008)

Gute Frage nächste Frage. 

Anbei ein Bild meines Lenkers (680mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (29. Juli 2008)

Fährst Du die V2 oder ist das die M6, oder sind die Hebel bei Beiden gleich (im Original) ?

Sind das die Kurzen ?


----------



## Whitey (29. Juli 2008)

Moto-6 - Hebel sind IMHO identisch.


----------



## StillPad (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe alles auf ein 64er Lenker unterbekommen 

Pflicht sind Shifter ohne Ganganzeige, ob man die schwulen Gripshift nehmen kann weiß ich gar nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2008)

Der ganze Bremsgriff ist bei M6 und V2 gleich.


----------



## Omegar (30. Juli 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich die v2 auch mit den Hebeln der Mono M4 oder den alten M4 heneln fahren kann? ansonsten muss erst noch nen neuer Lenker her, und das muss nicht sein...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Juli 2008)

Ja kann man! Aber was soll das bringen die M4 Hebeln sind genau so lang wie V2 Hebeln? Oder meinst du die kompletten Geberzylinder mit Hebel? Geht auch, aber da hast du weniger Bremsleistung. Wenn da nicht doch ein neuer Lenker billiger ist?!


----------



## Hartie (31. Juli 2008)

sicher, dass man die alten m4 hebel (jetzt mal nur der hebel ohne zylinder) in den v2 geberzylinder einbauen kann?
das würde ja heißen, dass da auch die carbonlever passen, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Schau mal bei gocycle.de die Bilder an, da kann man es vergleichen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Juli 2008)

An eine V2 einen Carbohebel ist doch etwas unsinnig! Bitte aber das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Juli 2008)

Der neue Griff/Hebel wird kompakter,wenn er so in der Form auf dem Markt kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Uahh ! Hilfe ! Was ist das ? Pfui ! Würg ! Kotz !
Das ist wohl nicht wahr ! Ein Shimano-Magura-Hope-Bastard ! Das ist hoffentlich nur ein Alptraum ! Ist den Leuten gar nix mehr heilig ?


----------



## Wilhelm (31. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Der neue Griff/Hebel wird kompakter,wenn er so in der Form auf dem Markt kommt



Ein paar weitere Pics des neuen Hebels, der wechselweise li./re. verbaut werden kann (ähnl. wie die Avids) und ab Oktober 2.008 verfügbar sein soll:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Juli 2008)

ich finde den Hebel schon schön, aber ich könnte mir denken das die lustigen Schräubchen da vorne schnell abrechen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt wer sogar sehr gut! Für welche Bremse wird es den geben? Gibts da noch mehr info?


----------



## Wilhelm (31. Juli 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Mir gefällt wer sogar sehr gut! Für welche Bremse wird es den geben? Gibts da noch mehr info?



Not yet: http://www.hopefrance.com.


----------



## Hartie (31. Juli 2008)

find' ich nicht so prall, die neuen hebel
sehen aus, wie bei allen anderen marken - nur halt im hope design
das einzigst gute ist, dass man jetzt bpc und hebelweite ohne werkzeug einstellen kann
allerdings ungünstig plaziert, und da würde ich dann auch die alten hebel bevorzugen

nochmal zum thema, weis jemand, ob die carbonhebel an den v2 geberkolben passen? um sinn und unsinn gehts hier jetzt aber nicht...
laut der bilder würd ich sagen, das geht ohne anpassung nicht


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## StillPad (31. Juli 2008)

Hartie schrieb:


> nochmal zum thema, weis jemand, ob die carbonhebel an den v2 geberkolben passen? um sinn und unsinn gehts hier jetzt aber nicht...
> laut der bilder würd ich sagen, das geht ohne anpassung nicht



Also nachdem was ich die letzten Monate hier gelesen habe passt es wohl.

Und zwar hat der Hope Support Osti bestätigt das die alten Griffe der alten Hebeleeinheit passen.
Und von den Bildern wissen wir das die neuen Carbon Griffe an die alten Hebeleinheiten passen.

Dies lässt drauf schließen das er passen sollte


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (1. August 2008)

So, hab mir grade die V2 fürs Vorderrad bestellt. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (1. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nicht wahr ! *Ein Shimano-Magura-Hope-Bastard*



Ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## Oldboy65 (2. August 2008)

Hmm wie schaut es nun mit Rohloff in Verbindung mit Vented Disc aus?

Basteln?


----------



## StillPad (2. August 2008)

Jup basteln du musst 
Gibt aber hier auch ein Thread darüber dieser kaputte der sich lexle nennt hat sich das bauen lassen


----------



## dantist (8. August 2008)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit BBB Belägen in der Moto V2? Meine Originalbeläge quietschen leider und überzeugen mich auch nicht ganz von der Bremsleistung her.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. August 2008)

A2Z sind super, müssten aber eh die gleichen wie die BBB sein?!


----------



## Murcielago (8. August 2008)

Sooo meine Hope ist nun auch bestellt sollte montag da sein hoffe ich doch sehr 
dann gibts mal nen Pic Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (12. August 2008)

Grade die Mail bekommen das die Bremse unterwegs ist . Juhu


----------



## Oldboy65 (12. August 2008)

Habe mit Hope gesprochen es kommt in ca. zwei bis drei Wochen eine vierloch Version, Scheiben werden im Moment noch gefertigt.


----------



## Murcielago (12. August 2008)

Bremsen sind da und der Hammer
ich will nichts mehr adneres
....

so Pervers geil 

aber ledier war de ganze nach einem Stoppy schon vorrüber da mein HR nen Al Mighty von der Felge gesprungen ist nun gibts wieder Muddy Mary


----------



## milchkoenig (15. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen;
ich habe gerade meine Mini durch eine Moto ersetzt weil mir die Mini nicht genug Power hatte. Das Problem sit dann jetzt mal gelöst! 
Der einzige Hacken an der Moto ist nur das diese einen "Monströsen" Bremshebel hat. 
Gibt es da auch einen kleineren?
Wo bekomme ich den am Günstigsten?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## SpeedyR (16. August 2008)

Wie immer am schnellsten und günstigsten von CRC

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17233

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2008)

Da frag ich mich wie lang oder wie viel ist der 2 Fingerhebel kürzer? Weil bei meinen Standarthebeln bremse ich mit einen Finger. Das heißt dann doch ich muss stärker am Hebel ziehen um die selbe Bremskraft zu erzielen. Da sollte man doch eher einen 2-4cm breiteren Lenker montieren und die Original Hebeln lassen. Sonst ist das doch ein downgrade?


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (16. August 2008)

Denk ich mir auch so.


----------



## Scottrider (16. August 2008)

da






etwa 10mm kürzer


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2008)

Danke für das Foto!

Ich hab jetzt meinen normalo Hebel nachgemessen. Bei einer Komplettlänge von 9cm halte ich meinen Zeigefinger ca. bei 8cm. Dann müsste es bei den zwei Fingerhebel bei 7cm liegen. Sprich 12,5% weniger Bremsleistung, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe?!


----------



## StillPad (16. August 2008)

Musste halt fest drücken, was ja bei der Bremse wohl kein Problem sein sollte
Kumpel fährt mechanische Discs der hat bei der ersten Probefahrt auf meIn rad erstmal das Hinterrad angehoben und sich tierisch erschreckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Musste halt fest drücken, was ja bei der Bremse wohl kein Problem sein sollte
> Kumpel fährt mechanische Discs der hat bei der ersten Probefahrt auf meIn rad erstmal das Hinterrad angehoben und sich tierisch erschreckt



Bei mir ist der Lenker breit genug, darum bei mir bleibt der normale Hebel.
Ich find eben nur den kurzen Hebel recht unsinnig!


----------



## milchkoenig (17. August 2008)

Danke für die Antwort!
Da die Hebel ja schon fast so viel kosten wie ein neuer Lenker hab ich mir mal nen Syntace Vetor DH 700mm zugelegt.
In Verbindung mit den Ergon Enduro Grips passt das jetzt perfekt!


----------



## milchkoenig (18. August 2008)

Hi, 
nachdem ich Heute die erste größere Tour mit der Moto hatte muß ich schon sagen das Sie in jeder Situation Überlegene Bremspower gebracht hat obwohl sie ja noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren ist!
Super Druckpunkt, sehr gute Dosierbarkeit und nicht die Spur von Fading.
Eigendlich alles Super. 
Eigendlich!
Gequietscht hat sie, wie die Hölle!
Hab in dem Fred nun gelesen das das auch bei anderen so ist, hat da schon wer eine Lösung gegen das Quietschen gefunden?
Schaffen da andere Beläge Abhilfe?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## firevsh2o (19. August 2008)

Sgott -

also leise Bremsbeläge würde ich auch dringend suchen! Meine hintere Bremse quietscht permanent und die vordere ist auch nicht immer so silent.

Ich habe aber noch eine Andere Frage: 

Hat schon jemand versucht einen Laufradsatz mit Vented- und einen Standard Scheiben zum ständigen Wechsel zusammen zu bauen? Muss ich dann jedesmal die Bremse neu einstellen wenn ich den Laufradsatz tausche, oder geht das ohne weiteres?

Ein leichter Enduro-Satz und ein schwerer Park-Satz mit Vented. Das wär fein denke ich mir!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. August 2008)

Eigentlich müsste es ohne Probleme gehen. Nur wenn du von dünn auf dich wechselst musst du die Bremsklötze zurückdrücken. 

Wegen dem quietschen probiert mal die A2Z oder BBB kosten einen sch.. !
Bei meiner M4 und M6 war das quietschen weg. Bei der Moto hab ich das Problem noch nicht gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## muddiver (20. August 2008)

A2Z quietschen leider genauso, wie die originalen Beläge. Koolstop übrigens auch.
Ich habe jetzt mal die gesinterten von Hope bestellt. Meine Hoffnung auf Besserung hält sich allerdings in Grenzen. Es ist schon ein Jammer. So eine Hammer-Bremse und dann dieses nervige Geräusch. Da traut man sich schon gar nicht mehr zu bremsen.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. August 2008)

Die gesinterten von Hope machen den selben Sound, so wie die organischen und die von Koolstop, meine hält die Fresse seit ich Unterlegscheiben aus Messing, statt aus Stahl eingebaut habe


----------



## Osti (20. August 2008)

ich habe ebenfalls keine Probleme, egal mit was für Belägen. Nur bei Nässe quitscht es zwischenzeitlich mal


----------



## milchkoenig (20. August 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> meine hält die Fresse seit ich Unterlegscheiben aus Messing, statt aus Stahl eingebaut habe



Hmm, ich hab auch U-scheiben drunter, könnte es daran liegen?
Haben denn die die kein Quietschen haben U-scheiben drunter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (20. August 2008)

Ich hab U-Scheiben drunter und da  Quietscht nix, Ich hab noch nichtmal gefräst...


----------



## Downhill96 (20. August 2008)

Hi ich bin neu hir und will mich über die hope moto v2 informieren kann mir bitte wer sagen wo ich die am günstigsten bekomme ??? ich habe sie bis jetzt nur bei bikemailorder gesehen für 219 euro ?!?!?!?


----------



## ewoq (20. August 2008)

chainreactioncycles 189


----------



## cubebiker (20. August 2008)

bike box 199, aber CRC ist auch OK ;-)


----------



## Downhill96 (20. August 2008)

was meinst du mit crc ??? ich suche die schwimmende ist die das ???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. August 2008)

*C*hain *R*eaction *C*ycles

http://www.google.de/search?q=Chain...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2008)

Noch einmal! Besser Biken ist noch billiger als alle anderen!!!!!

http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=410

Gruß


----------



## ewoq (20. August 2008)

wenn du genau schaust nicht, ist aber marginal


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2008)

Wenn du genau schaust ist da der Versand auch dabei! 
Noch dazu wenn du im Besserbiken-Club bist bekommst noch mehr Rabatt!


----------



## ewoq (20. August 2008)

bei crc auch


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2008)

Ja nur ist der crc in England und der Besserbiken Shop nur 8km von mir entfernt.


----------



## StillPad (21. August 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Noch einmal! Besser Biken ist noch billiger als alle anderen!!!!!
> 
> http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=410
> 
> Gruß



Mit Vented kostet eine min 240 im Set ist nicht gerade billig.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (1. September 2008)

ich kÃ¶nnte eine gebrauchte mit vented discs komplett fÃ¼r 300â¬*bekommen! ist anscheinend wirklich nur sehr kurz gefahren und kaufdatum ist 10/07. Ist das ein guter preis? Garantie ist dementsprechend noch ein Jahr!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. September 2008)

Würde sagen wenn sie in einen Top Zustand ist, ohne Kratzer und so, ist der Preis OK.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (1. September 2008)

also gut ob kratzer drin sind weis ich nicht, gehen wir von leichten gebrauchsspuren aus und gehen wir davon aus dass die bremsleitung hinten zu kurz ist, ist der preis dann immernoch ok?


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2008)

Der Preis wäre noch immer als günstig einzustufen.

Habe für eine einzelne leicht gebrauchte V2 + Vented 240 gezahlt.

Ist zwar schon ein bischen her aber da sind 300 für zwei V2's ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (2. September 2008)

gut, hab sie mir gekauft, ma schaun obs dann wirklich ein schnäppchen wird!


----------



## haha (13. September 2008)

wann wird denn die v2 mit den neuen hebeln ausgeliefert? 
hab auf der eurobike leider keine auskunft dazu bekommen. die neuen hebel gefallen mir aber so gut, dass ich extra noch warte mit dem kauf.
wer weiß näheres?


----------



## dantist (23. September 2008)

Quietschen eure V2âs auch wie die HÃ¶lle? Falls ja, was macht ihr dagegen? Ich habe mal die BBB-BelÃ¤ge probiert, aber die sind noch schlimmer als die originalen Hope-BelÃ¤geâ¦ Zudem habe ich mit der Vorderbremse auch so meine Probleme: Wenn ich auf lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten vorne stark bremse, beginnt die Gabel (Fox 36) zu âflatternâ also ich habe das GefÃ¼hl die ganze Gabel vibriert. Der Steuersatz ist aber genÃ¼gend angezogen und da besteht kein Spiel. Ist das bei euch auch schon aufgetreten?


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Das Flattern hatte ich bisher nur bei Vollgas bergab auf einer Teerstraße, so bei ca. 60/70 km/h. Wenn man dann die Bremse leicht zieht, spürt man deutlich die Unwucht der V2 Vented Scheibe.
Quietschen ist bei mir bisher weniger nervig als bei meinen bisherigen Bremsen.


----------



## dantist (23. September 2008)

Ok. Evtl. liegts ja tatsächlich an der Scheibe. Kann man die V2 auch mit normalen Scheiben fahren, oder? (Mal schauen, ob das einen Unterschied ausmacht)


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Klar kannst du andere Scheiben fahren.
Check mal PN.


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2008)

kann ich da jede andere scheibe fahren? die vented sind doch viel dicker!
was für beläge empfehlt ihr?


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Ich fahre hinten eine V2 floating ohne "vented". Die ist auch dünner. Man muß nur die Bremse drauf einstellen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2008)

wie stellt man die darauf denn ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (23. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wie stellt man die darauf denn ein?




ganz einfach, befestigungsschrauben der zange lösen, hinterrad drehen, bremshebel mehrfach ziehen uind öffen. dann bremshebel festhalten, schrauben anziehen und die bremse hat sich selbst ausgerichtet. die beläge stellen sich ja von selbst nach und gleichen die dünnere scheibe damit aus.


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2008)

ja klar macht sinn! danke!
welche beläge würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Ich hab auf anderen Bremsen gute Erfahrungen mit Koolstop gemacht.


----------



## sternschnupper (23. September 2008)

hab auch an anderen bremsen (hope mini, mono m4, grimeca sys8) super erfahrungen mit koolstop.
fährt die schon jemand an der V2? erfahrungsberichte wären super, vielleicht sogar in verbindung mit dem kurzen hebel?


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2008)

warum sind diese kurzen hebel denn so schweinsteuer??? is doch bloß n stück alu!?!??!


----------



## ChrisPi (23. September 2008)

Fahr seit längerem die Koolstop in der V2 u. auch in der M4.Die Bremskraft ist noch etwas höher als mit den originalen Belägen,dafür fahren sie sich aber auch etwas schneller ab.Bin aber top zufrieden damit.Bremsquietschen hab ich seltenst,wenn dann nur bei Nässe solang die Bremse noch kalt ist
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternschnupper (23. September 2008)

supi, danke!
mehr abrieb hab ich mir gedacht, aber man kommt schon länger als einen tag im bikepark durch? 
wie dosieren sie sich? besser, schlechter, gleich?


----------



## Osti (23. September 2008)

ich finde auch, dass die Koolstop noch nen Tick (aber nicht viel) mehr Bremsleistung als die orig. Beläge haben - v.a. wenns nass ist. Dosierbarkeit ist in etwa gleich.

Den Verschleiss finde ich allerdings sehr gering. Meine haben bestimmt schon 15-20kHm runter und immer noch 50% der Belagsstärke. DIe V2 scheint generell nen sehr geringen Verschleiss zu haben.


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2008)

sind ja auch sehr dicke beläge, also im vergleich zu meiner juicy


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (25. September 2008)

Meine quitscht nur wenn sie ein bisschen feucht und kalt ist.
Bei Regen ist sie auch ruhig und bremst genau so gut wie trocken.


----------



## sternschnupper (25. September 2008)

hmm, meine quietscht wenn sie ziemlich feucht und heiß ist


----------



## Osti (25. September 2008)

sternschnupper schrieb:


> hmm, meine quietscht wenn sie ziemlich feucht und heiß ist



ich würde mal andere Beläge versuchen


----------



## KäptnFR (25. September 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Vented ist 3,5mm dick


hallo,
kann das bitte kurz jemand bestätigen oder ggf korrigieren? irgenwie sieht die scheibe dicker aus als 3,5mm. müsste es sicher wissen eh ich mir das teil vergeblich bestelle


----------



## sternschnupper (25. September 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ich würde mal andere Beläge versuchen



hoppsa, sorry, hatte lange nacht, und irgendwie verpeilt, daß es ja um fahrradteile und so geht hier...


----------



## StillPad (26. September 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann das bitte kurz jemand bestätigen oder ggf korrigieren? irgenwie sieht die scheibe dicker aus als 3,5mm. müsste es sicher wissen eh ich mir das teil vergeblich bestelle



Verpackung 0,33mm-0,35mm
Scheibe+Verpackung 3,54mm-3,60

Was also sogar nur 3,2mm macht und auspacken werde ich sie nicht.
OVP verkauft sich besser


----------



## KäptnFR (26. September 2008)

Merci StillPad!  Genauer brauch ichs gar nicht wissen, alles unter 4mm müsste passen. Dann werd ich mein Glück mal versuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (26. September 2008)

Das sie unter 4mm ist habe ich ja schonmal gesagt.


----------



## SQuidy (7. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand einen verlässlichen Termin geben, wann die neue Moto V2 (also mit neuem Hebel) in den Verkauf geht? Wann sollte sie bei bike-mailorder.de zu bestellen sein?
Hier wurde ja geschriebe, dass sie afangs Oktober zu haben sein wird. Der Schweizer Importeur von Hope meinte aber es werde sicher Januar/Februar. Kann mir jemand einen verlässliche Aussage bieten, da ich die Bremse bis im Dezember haben sollte.


----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2008)

laut meinem händler nach rücksprache mit hope im februar. leider..
daher gibts erstmal ne formula one für mich.


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand schon den Geberkolben bzw die Dichtungen des Geberkolbens am Moto-Hebel gewechselt? 

Ist das ne arge Frickelarbeit oder machbar?

Merci,

Osti


----------



## zeroconf (7. Oktober 2008)

SQuidy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen verlässlichen Termin geben, wann die neue Moto V2 (also mit neuem Hebel) in den Verkauf geht? Wann sollte sie bei bike-mailorder.de zu bestellen sein?
> Hier wurde ja geschriebe, dass sie afangs Oktober zu haben sein wird. Der Schweizer Importeur von Hope meinte aber es werde sicher Januar/Februar. Kann mir jemand einen verlässliche Aussage bieten, da ich die Bremse bis im Dezember haben sollte.



Ich hatte neulich folgenden Thread gestartet, um nach der Verfügbarkeit für die neuen Hebel (für die M4) zu fragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360206

Wird es für die Moto V2 die gleichen Hebel geben oder sind das wieder andere?

Gruß
zeroconf


----------



## SQuidy (7. Oktober 2008)

Kann das bild zwar nicht öffnen aber das werden die gleichen Hebel sein. Der neue soll an die Mini, M4 und V2 passen.


----------



## zeroconf (7. Oktober 2008)

SQuidy schrieb:


> Kann das bild zwar nicht öffnen aber das werden die gleichen Hebel sein. Der neue soll an die Mini, M4 und V2 passen.



Ist ja nett ... der Link sollte gehen - habe aber auch gerade Verbindungsprobleme ...

Nett auch, dass sich die Hope-Seiten doch deutlich in ihrem Informationsgehalt unterscheiden - je nach Sprache - und die aktuelleren Informationen scheinen nicht gerade auf den englischen Seiten zu finden sein 

Gruß
zeroconf


----------



## SQuidy (7. Oktober 2008)

Naja so wies aussieht, wird der Hebel wirklich erst im Februar zu haben sein, nachem ''haha'' ja auch diesen Termin vom Händler bekam. Schade...hätte wirklich gern auf Hope gesetzt aber ich brauch die Bremse leider ab dem Dezember und die alte gefällt mir nicht wirklich jetzt wo ich den neuen Hebel kenne


----------



## Wilhelm (5. November 2008)

*win hope goodies*

_Posted on November 04, 2008 @ 11:40 AM_
 The nice folk from Hope have given us a pair of Moto V2 brakes and a pair of Pro 2 hubs...in super exclusive pink!

Money can't buy these goodies because the pink was a super exclusive limited team only edition. (You can still buy the hubs and brakes in traditional colours, check out the Hope website here.)














All these goodies could be yours.

 For your chance to win simply send me a photo that you reckon means "Hope". Best photo wins.

Send your Hope pics to [email protected].

Competition closes on the 18th November.


Quelle: http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/dirt-team/win-hope-goodies/dirt-1234137.html.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (5. November 2008)

omg pink, das würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nehmen :kotz:

Also ob so Kerle mit pinken Poloshirt Biker wären


----------



## Nd-60 (6. November 2008)

ich find die dinger klasse nur wäre mir das pink zu schwach, wenn pink, dann muss es in den augen beißen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. November 2008)

Mir gefällt es auch überhaupt nicht!
Ich versteh nicht warum sie nicht mal eine Geile Farbe verwenden, grün oder blau?


----------



## haha (10. November 2008)

die moto mit den neuen hebeln scheint seit kurzem bei bpo verfügbar zu sein. auf den bildern erscheint zumindest schon der neue hebel und es ist vom 09er model die rede...
nur so als hinweis.


----------



## Fattire (10. November 2008)

Tja Grün nur fürs Team aber wir bearbeiten unseren Mann bei Hope jedesmal wenn wir ihn anrufen: "Hey ..... ich möchte acht mal die grünen Pedale bestellen.          Ahh ihr habt keine grünen Pedale.      Na dann in schwarz."
Blaue tuningteile gibts ja für die Bremse an meinem DH Bike sind allerdings nur rote.
Ach ja ich habe hier noch Hebel in gold für die Hope V2 und Deckel in gold liegen die Deckel haben allerdings einige Kratzer wenn jemand intresse hat einfach mal melden.


----------



## sluette (11. November 2008)

haha schrieb:


> die moto mit den neuen hebeln scheint seit kurzem bei bpo verfügbar zu sein.



bpo??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2008)

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=home


----------



## haha (13. November 2008)

nach anfrage in div. shops wirds die neue tech v2 scheinbar nun doch anfang dezember geben. nach verschiedenen aussagen wurde sie um ein paar gramm erleichter und die kolben nochmal etwas vergrößert..


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2008)

Hallo hat denn jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen V2 und M4.

Welche hat denn die größere Bremskraft bei 203er floating discs.

Danke Michi


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2008)

Definitiv die V2. Ich bin beide gefahren.
Was mir an der M4 nicht gefällt ist der eisenharte Druckpunkt und die Hebelform. Allerdings war die M4, die ich gefahren bin, auch äußerst penibel entlüftet.


----------



## StillPad (17. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Allerdings war die M4, die ich gefahren bin, auch äußerst penibel entlüftet.



Das sollte ja jeder sein


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2008)

Ist meine V2 mittlerweile auch, aber die M4 fand ich noch härter. Wäre mir auf langen Abfahrten zu unangenehm.


----------



## Dropdead (29. November 2008)

Die neuen Hope sind lieferbar. Ich habe meine gestern montiert (Bilder folgen), muss nur noch die Leitungen kürzen.
Die Bremse wiegt 542g mit 203mm Scheibe (ohne Adapter!). Die Hebel können sowohl recht als auch links gefahren werden.


----------



## FRbiker (29. November 2008)

bitte Bilder


----------



## Dropdead (30. November 2008)

So, hier mal die ersten Bilder von der montierten Bremse.


----------



## haha (30. November 2008)

sprachlos......
geil, wunderschön.

hast du die bremse mal auf der waage gehabt, das gewicht würde mich dann doch mal stark interessieren. hebel in verbindung mit bremssattel und leitung wäre toll, an den scheiben und adaptern hat sich ja nichts geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (30. November 2008)

sorry, hat sich erledigt.

erst lesen, dann fragen


----------



## LaiNico (30. November 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage bezgl. der Hope Mono 6ti
Ich habe mir die Bremse vor kurzem gebraucht bestellt. Die Scheibe dazu hat nen Durchmesser von 205mm. Original gibt`s von Hope keine Adapter von IS auf Postmount für 205er Scheiben sondern nur einen von PM auf PM.
Auch von anderen Herstellern gibt es da nichts.
Damit habe ich mich dann abgefunden und einen Adapter von A2Z bestellt. Der baut zwar nur auf 203mm aber da werde ich mmPlättchen von Magura (falls wirklich Bedarf besteht) drunterlegen und fertig.
Das Problem was ich habe ist nun, dass der Adapter sehr breit ist. Etwa 5/3 so breit wie ein üblicher Magura Adapter.
Wenn ich den an die Gabel schraube passt die Scheibe nicht mehr dahinter. Die Aluspider treffen dann den Adapter.
Woran liegt das?
Ist das der falsche Adapter?
Könnte ich zur Not den Adapter einfach etwas flacher machen? (Schleifstein oder was mir über den Weg läuft)

Sorry für nicht 100% passende Bremse zum Thread
Hoffe ihr könnt mir trotz meiner einfachen Erläuterung helfen. WILL FAHREN


----------



## Fattire (30. November 2008)

es gibt auf jeden fall einen adapter von Hope der von is auf postmount geht wie willst du denn die bremse sonst ans hinterrad bekommen?


----------



## LaiNico (30. November 2008)

Den gibt es auch. Aber nur auf 203er Scheiben und ich habe eine 205er. Dafür gibts nur PM auf PM adapter.


----------



## Fattire (30. November 2008)

was fürn sattel hast du? pm?


----------



## LaiNico (30. November 2008)

PM Sattel und IS Gabel


----------



## Fattire (30. November 2008)

ich mach mich mal schlau.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. November 2008)

Oh doch gibt es schon! 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3489

Die alte (schwarz) M6 hatte 205er Scheiben und die neuere(silber) 203er.


----------



## LaiNico (30. November 2008)

Ohja!
Die habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden.
Und nur einen Adapter wollte ich dann auch nicht unbedingt bei CRC bestellen.
Bin im Moment dann doch überrascht, weil ich wirklich länger auf der Suche nach nem passenden Adapter war.

Der von CRC schaut auch schon eher so aus als könnte er passen. Der ist keinesfalls so breit wie der A2Z.
Wo könnte denn dann der A2Z Adapter passen? Im Grunde sind die Abstände ja von Hersteller zu Hersteller gleich 
Außerdem. Auf der Abbildung von CRC ist zu erkennen das die "Sattelschrauben" verschieden lang sind. Ist das wirklich so damit die unter den Sattel passen beim reinschrauben? Im Moment ist im Sattel noch eine Schraube drin die man nicht ohne absägen dort herausbekommt. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das diese original ist.

Probleme über Probleme und Fragen über Fragen...
Zusammenfassend:
Sollte ich mir den originalen Adapter bestellen und bin dann auf der sicheren Seite?
Könnte ich den A2Z Adapter passend hinbekommen?
Wenn nicht: Wer könnte so einen Adapter brauchen? (bzgl. Verkauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. November 2008)

Den A2Z bekommt man sicher hin das er passt, nur will man das? Original schaut einfach immer besser aus als hingepfuscht!
Den Adapter aufheben weil beim verkauf bekommst nichts dafür, wahrscheinlich brauchst du ihn eh irgendwann.


----------



## SpeedyR (30. November 2008)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Ohja!
> Die habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden.
> Und nur einen Adapter wollte ich dann auch nicht unbedingt bei CRC bestellen.
> Bin im Moment dann doch überrascht, weil ich wirklich länger auf der Suche nach nem passenden Adapter war.
> ...



Kurz und knapp.

-Bestelle die Adapter von Hope.
-Nur die 6ti Adapter von Hope passen 100%tig (die Aufnahme ist kein Postmount wie dein a2z)
-Die Adapter werden auf dem Sattel "aufgesteckt"-deshlab ja die Rundung bzw vertiefung am Sattel.Somit hast du eine sichere und steife Verbindung.
-Die Schrauben sind unterschiedlich lang.Das ergibt auch sinn,wenn man sich die Bohrungen am Sattel anschaut.Eins ist tiefer wie das andere.

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## LaiNico (30. November 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> [...]
> -Die Adapter werden auf dem Sattel "aufgesteckt"-deshlab ja die Rundung bzw vertiefung am Sattel.Somit hast du eine sichere und steife Verbindung.
> [...]


An meinem Sattel ist mit Sicherheit keine Vertiefung oder ähnliches wo ich den Sattel auf irgendeine Art und Weise auf den Adapter "stecken" könnte.



SpeedyR schrieb:


> [...]
> -Die Schrauben sind unterschiedlich lang.Das ergibt auch sinn,wenn man sich die Bohrungen am Sattel anschaut.Eins ist tiefer wie das andere.
> [...]


Das ergibt für mich zwar - auch im vorhinein - schon Sinn, aber nicht den, den du damit verbindest.
Der Sattel hat kein Gewinde. Im Gegenteil, eher "Schlitze" damit man den Sattel nachher noch einstellen kann.
Falls du den Adapter meinst: Keine Ahnung, auf die Gewindetiefe im Adapter habe ich noch nicht geachtet. Allerdings erkenne ich auch da keinen Sinn die Schrauben unterschiedlich lang zu machen.


Soll alles keine (schlechte) Kritik sein, sondern einfach nur mein Problem genauer definieren, denn ich habe die Vermutung das ich mich nicht so einfach und gut ausdrücken kann das es jeder sofort auf Anhieb versteht 

Nichtsdestotrotz, vielen Dank soweit.


----------



## LaiNico (2. Dezember 2008)

Aktuell:

Der A2Z passt so nicht. Eine Maßnahme die noch aussteht ist das eventuelle Abfräsen von ca 3mm. Das wäre aber eine Notlösung.

Ein Shimano Adapter, den mein Händler noch "rumfliegen" hatte passt da schon wesentlich besser, allerdings ist der auf Grund der 205er Scheibe auch ein klein wenig überfordert. So schleift die Scheibe an einer Stelle am Sattel.
Das lässt sich aber wohl noch irgendwie Regeln.

@SpeedyR: Entschuldige, ich glaube wir haben aneinander vorbei gesprochen.
Du hast natürlich recht das der Sattel auf den Adapter "aufgesteckt" wird. Allerdings muss ich nicht den Adapter den du meinst haben, der direkt unterm Sattel ist, sondern den von diesem "Zwischenadapter" zur Gabel.
Also einen üblichen Adapter halt.
Da wird dann natürlich nichts gesteckt oder ähnliches.

Trotzdem danke, ich werde dann nochmal berichten.
Als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt über meinen Händler von Hope zu importieren. Die stehen auch schon im Kontakt.
(danke auch an Dropdead und Fattire - ich melde mich später!)


----------



## StillPad (4. Dezember 2008)

hmm irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem nicht

Welche M6 issen denn nun die wirkliche Ti mit 205 Scheiben?
Die Bremse hat kein PM sondern ein Hope eines System.

Falls eine eine M6 ist von 06-08 die normal 203mm Scheiben hat aber du sie mit 205mm fahren willst tu einfach eine U-Scheibe unter den Bremssatele die Dinger sind 1,5mm dick und genau richtig für 205mm Scheiben.

Ansosnten original Hope Adapter fahren für die alte Ti


----------



## SpeedyR (5. Dezember 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem nicht
> 
> Welche M6 issen denn nun die wirkliche Ti mit 205 Scheiben?
> Die Bremse hat kein PM sondern ein Hope eines System.
> ...



Das war die erste Baureihe.Meine war die 2005er und hatte definitiv *205mm* Scheiben,und wie du schon richtig sagst das Hope eigene System.







Später bekam der Bremssattel ein redisign auf Postmount

*ZITAT HOPEGERMANY: 2006 Zangen werden mit normalen PM Adapter montiert,und 203mm Scheibe*






Man sieht die unterschiede am Bremssattel sehr deutlich

1-2mm lassen sich Probemlos mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen 

Ps:Ich habe noch einige 6ti Adapter von meiner Hope übrig.Bei Interesse P.M

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SQuidy (5. Dezember 2008)

@Dropdead: Wo hast du sie bestellt, dass du die gute schon hast? Habe bei bikeparts-online.de bestellt und sie sagten mir letzte Woche, dass sie bei Hope versandbereit sei und im verlaufe dieser Woche an den Shop geliefert wird. Aber leider habe ich noch nix gehört ob die schon angekommen ist

Edit: Sind die Stellschrauben standartmässig blau? Hoffe mal nicht den ausser Gold/Silber kommt nix in frage


----------



## LaiNico (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe das obere, also 1. Modell.
Dabei ist halt dieser Hopeeigene Adapter durch den Sattel (also von oben) festgeschraubt.
Dieser Adapter hat dann aber nach unten hin ne Postmount-Aufnahme. Da meine Gabel 6" Aufnahme hat, brauche ich also eigentlich nur einen Adapter zwischen Gabel und Hopeeigenem Adapter.
Im Moment behelfe ich mir da mit nem Shimano Adapter. Das passt, mit o.g. Unterlegscheiben, auch so.
Da ich aber auch für hinten noch auf den richtigen Adapter warte ist das Basteln im Moment noch auf nächste Woche verschoben.


----------



## StillPad (5. Dezember 2008)

Das alte Ding war ein riesen Fehlkauf!
Bringt dir jetzt nur noch Problem hatte das ganze schon vor 2 Jahren als ich zu PM Gabeln gewechselt bin.

Würde mir heute keien Bremse ohne PM Sättel mehr kaufen,


----------



## LaiNico (5. Dezember 2008)

War das immer noch so unmissverständlich?
Der Hopeeigene Adapter ist beim Kauf dabei gewesen. Somit ist das ganze im Prinzip ein PostmountSattel.
Der Shimano Adapter ist einfach ein 6" auf 7" (ist 7" 180mm?) von IS(Gabel) auf PM(Sattel).


Davon unabhängig habe ich noch eine Frage:
Wie sieht das mit den Farben an den Bremsgriffen aus? Sind die alle eloxiert (Alu)?
Denn, da die Bremse gebraucht ist, erkennt man halt Gebrauchsspuren - Kratzer und Finger. Habe überlegt die Farbe komplett runter "zu machen" (schleifen, beizen?) und dann neu anzupinseln. Wenns Elox ist geht das natürlich so nicht. Dann vll einfach mit schwarzem Lackreparaturstift überpinseln...


----------



## Dropdead (5. Dezember 2008)

SQuidy schrieb:


> @Dropdead: Wo hast du sie bestellt, dass du die gute schon hast? Habe bei bikeparts-online.de bestellt und sie sagten mir letzte Woche, dass sie bei Hope versandbereit sei und im verlaufe dieser Woche an den Shop geliefert wird. Aber leider habe ich noch nix gehört ob die schon angekommen ist
> 
> Edit: Sind die Stellschrauben standartmässig blau? Hoffe mal nicht den ausser Gold/Silber kommt nix in frage



Ich habe die Bremsen im Radladen gekauft, die Modelle sind alle lieferbar. 
Ist jetzt glaube ich bereits der 8. Satz neuer Hopebremsen, der über die Ladentheke ging... 

Die Schraube an sich ist silber, blau ist nur diese Beschichtung auf dem Gewinde.


----------



## StillPad (5. Dezember 2008)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> War das immer noch so unmissverständlich?
> Der Hopeeigene Adapter ist beim Kauf dabei gewesen. Somit ist das ganze im Prinzip ein PostmountSattel.
> Der Shimano Adapter ist einfach ein 6" auf 7" (ist 7" 180mm?) von IS(Gabel) auf PM(Sattel).
> 
> ...



Ich habe dich schon verstanden aber es ist Schei$$e an einer Bremse 2-3 Adapter zu haben 

Ist schon von der Stabilität besser max 1 drin zu haben.
Zudem haben die Bremsen 205mm was auch nur Probleme macht

Ich bastel schon seit Jahren mit Bremsen rum und mixe alles möglich für eine perfekte Bremse.
Und es ist einfach alles mist, kauf die mal ne neue 66 das Ding hat PM 8" dann musste due 225mm Scheibe fahren.
Gibt nur Probleme damit.

Und die Hebel sind aus Alu, eloxiert, nix Anderes hält so lange.
Kannst dir aber neue kaufen, gocycle.de hat bestimmt noch die Alten.


----------



## LaiNico (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich schaue mir die Geschichte an und zur Not kommt halt die Lösung mit dem Adapter von SpeedyR.
Neue Hebel... kosten auch immer Geld  Ist ja reine Optik - also hat Zeit.

Soweit schon mal Danke. Ich werd mich natürlich hier wieder melden - scheinen viele nette Leute in einem Thread versammelt zu sein mit alle dem selben Faible


----------



## StillPad (6. Dezember 2008)

Tja im Hope Bereich sind halt Leute die lieber Qualität kaufen und gnadenlos jeden Fehler aufdecken


----------



## Bulletprooft (11. Dezember 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das alte Ding war ein riesen Fehlkauf!
> Bringt dir jetzt nur noch Problem hatte das ganze schon vor 2 Jahren als ich zu PM Gabeln gewechselt bin.
> 
> Würde mir heute keien Bremse ohne PM Sättel mehr kaufen,



Es ist eine PM Aufnahme und von der Qualität um einiges besser als die heutigen Modelle.


----------



## StillPad (11. Dezember 2008)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> Es ist eine PM Aufnahme und von der Qualität um einiges besser als die heutigen Modelle.




Die Mono M6 Ti soll eine PM Aufnahme haben?
Ich meine die mit 205/225mm Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (11. Dezember 2008)

hab gestern mal mit hope telefoniert, um rauszubekommen, welche teile bei der v2 in anderen farben erhältlich sind. derzeit bekommt man nur die kolbendeckel farbig, ab dem frühjahr sind dann auch die deckel der ausgleichsbehälter in anderen farben erhältlich. es wird auch überlegt, ob noch andere teile des hebels auf wunsch eloxiert werden..
nur mal so als info.


----------



## LaiNico (12. Dezember 2008)

Habe die Bremse nun am passen.
Jetzt wird das Ding gleich auf ner kleinen Tour ein wenig eingebremst, und dann bin ich zufrieden.
Verwendet als Adapter habe ich jetzt einen Shimano für 180er HR.

eine Frage zuletzt noch: Der Druckpunkt ist, trotz entlüften, noch nicht sehr genau definiert, eher "schwammig". Kann das an den alten Belägen liegen oder wie ist die Charakteristik der M6?
anbei Bilder:


----------



## Whitey (13. Dezember 2008)

M6 hat einen knallharten, furztrockenen Druckpunkt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Short-Hebel für die Moto, ich bekomme die Tage welche und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich Lust habe die zu montieren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Dezember 2008)

bitte nicht alle auf einmal  die dinger sind angebaut und für gut befunden


----------



## jonnitapia (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey bin zur Zeit am Ã¼berlegen auf eine Hope umzurÃ¼sten.

Was sagt ihr zur Mono M4 - kann man da was falsch machen?! 
Die seh ich grad bei CRC fÃ¼r ca 135â¬ pro Rad mit Floating Disc?! Da juckt es schon im Finger.

Einsatzbereich wÃ¤r von Enduro/Freeride/Leichter DH.

Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Antworten!!


----------



## lexle (23. Dezember 2008)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Hey bin zur Zeit am überlegen auf eine Hope umzurüsten.
> 
> Was sagt ihr zur Mono M4 - kann man da was falsch machen?!
> Die seh ich grad bei CRC für ca 135 pro Rad mit Floating Disc?! Da juckt es schon im Finger.
> ...



Wenn du über 85 Kilo Hast solltets du für DH auf jeden Fall zur V2 Vented greifen.


----------



## Dropdead (23. Dezember 2008)

Vented braucht kein Schwein... Wenn du auch bei Mistwetter unterwegs bist, setzen sich die Schlitze in der Scheibe zu und der Kühlungseffekt verpufft im Modder, außerdem ist die Floating Disc völlig ausreichend.

@John-Doe: was meinst du denn mit Short - Hebel? Sind das die neuen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Vented haben noch nie zugessen die meiner Kumpels mit Vented auch nicht und wir sind dauert im dickstem Schlamm unterwegs
Deine Aussage halte ich auch eher für eine gewagte Theorie als für einen Erfahrungswert.

Wer maln Floatings blau gebremst hat, weiß die Vented auch sehr zu schätzen "fading suckz your Style down" 

Mit Short-hebeln meine ich die kurzen "neuen" Einfingerhebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja das Sytem ist ja vom Prinzip her schon alt. Die Hersteller sind immer noch Jahrzehnte vom Motorrad weg! Ich will das nicht gleich setzen aber es liegt "teils" nunmal auf der Hand und ähnelt sich extrem. Paar Beispiele wären wie etwa Schwimmend gelagerte Scheibe - Innenbelüftet - Das Sytem mit zwei verschiedenen Bremskolbendurchmessern hatte Honda schon in den mittleren 80`ern.
Von Fahrwerkskomponenten mal ganz abgesehen.

Also ich bin froh das die Hersteller ihre Parts auf einen "neueren Stand" bringen.


----------



## guhl (23. Dezember 2008)

lexle schrieb:


> Wenn du über 85 Kilo Hast solltets du für DH auf jeden Fall zur V2 Vented greifen.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. An meinem Proceed sind meine M4s bisher völlig ausreichend.


----------



## spex (24. Dezember 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Vented braucht kein Schwein...




kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!
Den Aufpreis für die Vented kann sich auch ein 90 Kilo Schleifbremser sparen.


----------



## ChrisPi (24. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Also meine Vented haben noch nie zugessen die meiner Kumpels mit Vented auch nicht und wir sind dauert im dickstem Schlamm unterwegs
> Deine Aussage halte ich auch eher für eine gewagte Theorie als für einen Erfahrungswert.



Sehr richtig! Die Vented kann nicht zusessen.Wie bitte soll das funktionieren? Maximal am äußersten Durchmesser kann sich etwas Schlamm reindrücken aber das wars dann.
Ob Vented oder nicht hängt davon ab wo ich fahre.Diese ganzen Flachlandtiroler stellen immer irgendwelche Behauptungen auf ohne überhaupt mal in "richtigen" Bergen gefahren zu sein.Für den Bikepark brauchts im Normalfall auch keine Vented weil die Strecken meist viel zu kurz sind.
Wer sich aber eine schwere Bremse wie die Moto ranschraubt (u. diese tatsächlich braucht....) da kommts auf die paar Gramm mehr für die Vented nicht mehr drauf an.Ansonsten reichen Juicys


jonnitapia schrieb:


> Die Hersteller sind immer noch Jahrzehnte vom Motorrad weg!


Das würd ich so auch nicht behaupten.Meine 1100er Gixxer brauchte bei 165PS keine innenbelüftete Scheibe,allerdings fährt man damit auch auf Straßen u. hat somit bei weitem nicht dieses Gefälle.Davon abgesehen hatte sie 2 Bremsscheiben weil der Gewichtsfaktor sich nicht so extrem auswirkt wie am MTB.
Die Vented hat schon ihren Sinn,nämlich kein Fading.Wenn das auch ohne innenbelüftung möglich ist,umso besser.Ich hatte bisher jedenfalls noch keine Bremse die annähernd so standfest war


----------



## StillPad (25. Dezember 2008)

Wie kann man sich hier schon vorher drücber streiten ob eine Bremse ausreicht oder nicht?
Das kann man nur testen, kommt auf den Fahrer drauf an und vieles mehr.

Habe hier auch Vented trotzdem ich nur Flachland habe.
Bisher habe die die Scheiben im Wald nur so heiß bekommen das man sich schnell die Finger verbrannt hat.
Aber dafür weiß ich das ich in den Bergen garantiert keine Probleme mit haben werde 

Desweitern bietet die V2 auch noch andere Vorteile, sie ist schleiffrei.
Allein das ist mir das mehrgewicht schon werd, was nützt mir ne leichte Bremse wenn es immer schleift?
Ich denke das nur an die beschissenen M6.... 

Und was hat Style mit einer Bremse zu tun, fahrt ihr für andere?
habe das Gefühl das hier viel zu viele Leute zuviel NWD DVDs gucken...
Ich fahre für mich selber , da ist es mir sch... egal wie es aussieht solange ich mein Spaß habe.
Und das sollte wohl der Grund sein weshalb man fährt.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2008)

Zwischen Floating und Vented merkt definitiv einen Unterschied. Ich will nicht mehr auf die dicken Scheiben verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Dezember 2008)

so schauts aus


----------



## Scottrider (25. Dezember 2008)

meine Vented discs (4 stück) haben alle einen Schlag 
Bei einer ist sogar die Nietverbindung lose... wird aber angeblich durch Hope ersetzt. Schon als neu war meine V2 net 100% Schleiffrei! Die Scheiben waren net 100%ig Plan.
Hab auch die kurzen und die normalen Bremshebeln. Ich find ist Bremskrafttechnisch kein Unterschied spürbar.
Hat einer n Tipp was man machen könnte, dass sich beide Kolben wieder gleichmässig bewegen!? Und dies für längere Zeit  ... hab so spezial Kolbenfett aus dem MX-Bereich der hält aber net wirklich lange.


----------



## ChrisPi (26. Dezember 2008)

Scottrider schrieb:


> meine Vented discs (4 stück) haben alle einen Schlag



Bist du damit irgendwo aufgesetzt? Konstruktionsbedingt bekommen die Vented nicht so leicht einen Schlag.Wie es dann aber mit ausbeulen aussieht müsste man mal probieren glaub aber da kommt man mit herkömmlichen "Garagenmethoden" nicht recht weit
Zum Thema Kolben: würd ich mal zerlegen u. komplett säubern,auf Grat etc. untersuchen u. dann schön schmieren u. wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## Scottrider (26. Dezember 2008)

mit 2 bin ich auf einem Stein aufgeschlagen. Hatte ich mit normalen scheiben nie... und jetzt da es teuer wird... BAMS! Die andern von Shutteln oder so 

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem tech Hebel?! 

Zerlegen kommt gerade gelegen, da ich im Moment die neue Saint Bremse montiert hab. Die kommt wahrscheinlich dann auf mein Pitch!


----------



## Scottrider (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Problem von meinem V2-Sattel gefunden. Kein Wunder laufen die Kolben nicht wie sie sollten. Dachte Hope steht für qualitativ hochstehende Produkte!? Mein Bremssattel wurde wahrscheinlich Montagmorgen gefräst -.-
Der Bremssattel wurde zu wenig genau ausgerichtet oder hat sich bei Bearbeiten verschoben. Es sind eindeutig Bearbeitungsspuren von der vorherigen Operation sichtbar. (Schruppvorgang). Hier Bilder:












das beste Bild:






von mir aus gesehen kann sich ein Kolben auf einer solchen Oberfläche nicht richtig bewegen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Dezember 2008)

schaut nicht so schön aus, schick das Ding einfach ein! is ja eh Winter


----------



## Scottrider (26. Dezember 2008)

hab eh ne saint  atm


----------



## Phil (26. Dezember 2008)

Wo gibts die Mono M4 für 130 ?! (Und dann noch mit Floating Disc ?!)

Hat mal jemand eine Mono M4 VR gewogen (ohne Stahlflex) ?


----------



## Scottrider (26. Dezember 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Mono M4 für 130 ?! (Und dann noch mit Floating Disc ?!)
> 
> Hat mal jemand eine Mono M4 VR gewogen (ohne Stahlflex) ?



lesen kannst du aber oder?? hat er ja geschrieben wo... !? CRC ??


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Dezember 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Mono *M4 für 130 *?! (Und dann noch mit Floating Disc ?!)
> 
> Hat mal jemand eine Mono M4 VR gewogen (ohne Stahlflex) ?



Die gibt es auch nich (Bei CRC kann man sich leicht blenden    )

Gewicht?Suche dir was raus

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=discbrakes

http://www.sicklines.com/weights/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (26. Dezember 2008)

Scottrider schrieb:


> lesen kannst du aber oder?? hat er ja geschrieben wo... !? CRC ??



Da gibts die aber nich fÃ¼r 130 â¬ ! EDIT: Mal davon abgesehen, dass da RH=right handed steht

@Speedy

Thx, hilft mir aber nicht weiter und kenn ich bereits.Such ja ohne Stahlflex.


----------



## haha (27. Dezember 2008)

ne m4 für 130 euro gibts m.M. nirgendwo. der EK liegt schon bei 134 euro + mwst.


----------



## Phil (27. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> ne m4 für 130 euro gibts m.M. nirgendwo. der EK liegt schon bei 134 euro + mwst.



Welche Ausführung ? Ich hab für BJ 2008 glaub ich (Mono M4) mit Stahlscheibe und Stahlflex 155 für eine VR-Bremse bezahlt.


----------



## Trickz (28. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Wer maln Floatings blau gebremst hat, weiß die Vented auch sehr zu schätzen "fading suckz your Style down"




wie hast du das denn geschafft 
also ich hatte selbst in porte mit den floatings keinerlei probleme (und bin auch mehr so der bremser statt loslasser)
kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass die dicken scheiben besser gehen sollen, höchstens ab nem gewissem zeitpunkt evtl weniger faden 
wobei das bei mir anscheinend keine rolle spielt also kann ich mir "die paar gramm" wohl sparen...

aber diese 1fingerhebel klingen nach sinnvollem tuning, muss ich mir auch mal holen


----------



## StillPad (28. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass die dicken scheiben besser gehen sollen, höchstens ab nem gewissem zeitpunkt evtl weniger faden



Die Vented haben doch viel mehr Fläsche als eine normale Scheibe 
Je mehr Fläche umso weniger Temp.
Das gibs nix zu glauben, sondern das einfach Mathematik


----------



## gobo (28. Dezember 2008)

jo machste keine lange abfahrten kannste dir die v2 bald sparen,da geht auch jede andere gute bremse,muß ja dann nicht innenbelüftet sein!!


mfg


----------



## Trickz (28. Dezember 2008)

meinst du mich? also ich möchte nicht mehr auf meine motos verzichten, bin nur der meinung dass es die floatings genauso tun statt den überteuerten vented (auch im alpinen einsatz - also von wegen lange abfahrten  )


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2008)

Kommt halt auch bißchen aufs Kampfgewicht des Fahrers an.


----------



## Trickz (28. Dezember 2008)

da könntest du wohl recht haben 
hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die v2tech auf der waage gehabt? laut herstellerangaben sollen die ja nur 1100g wiegen (normale v2 1250g mit floatings)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (28. Dezember 2008)

Das wÃ¼rde mich schon erstaunen, wenn die an den Bremsgriffen 150g eingespart hÃ¤tten.
Ich glaub die Tech-V2 gibt es auch mit normalen Leitungen, vielleicht wurden die damit gewogen.

Die alte Moto kÃ¶nnte ich mit schwimmenden Scheiben fÃ¼r 130â¬ bekommen, ist ein ganz guter Preis, oder?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Dezember 2008)

die "alte"


----------



## Trickz (28. Dezember 2008)

aja ist doch auch so oder 
der preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## Phil (28. Dezember 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> Die alte Moto könnte ich mit schwimmenden Scheiben für 130 bekommen, ist ein ganz guter Preis, oder?




WO ?  Oder über Beziehungen (Schwarzmarkt gg)?


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> da könntest du wohl recht haben
> hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die v2tech auf der waage gehabt? laut herstellerangaben sollen die ja nur 1100g wiegen (*normale v2 1250g mit floatings)*




Mich verwundert es etwas ,dass selbst bei Hope ,dieAngaben teils arg schwanken...


----------



## Phil (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja, das liegt auch daran, dass es keinen Standard gibt.Mit Adapter zu wiegen wäre eher sinnfrei.Andere wiegen mit Schrauben, wieder andere ohne.
Hersteller lügen meist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (28. Dezember 2008)

meine 1250g sind mit adaptern, scheiben und allen schrauben (also die komplette bremse).
so sinnfrei finde ich das jetzt eigentlich nicht


----------



## Phil (29. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> meine 1250g sind mit adaptern, scheiben und allen schrauben (also die komplette bremse).
> so sinnfrei finde ich das jetzt eigentlich nicht



Kommt auf die Bremse an.So kann man eben nicht direkt vergleichen, da ja jeder andere Scheiben (Art,Hersteller,Größe) fährt bzw. andere Veränderungen vornimmt.
Oder könntest du jetzt sofort sagen, dass z.B. die Avid Code schwerer oder leichter ist ? 

Systemgewicht macht meist nur dann Sinn, wenn die Bremse technisch kaum zu ändern ist.

Es ist einfach ungenau.Ne grobe Richtung gibts natürlich vor


----------



## milchkoenig (29. Dezember 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> Das würde mich schon erstaunen, wenn die an den Bremsgriffen 150g eingespart hätten.



Die neue v2 kann man nun auch mit 183er Floating Disk haben.


----------



## gobo (29. Dezember 2008)

jo trickz

ich meine was willste mit ner innenbelüfteten disk am rad.ok bin ehrlich hab noch keine langen abfahrten gemacht aber es ging ja auch vor jahren ohne.kann sein das ich meine meinung ändere wenn ich diese mal im park o. in frankreich bewege.aber wenn man gescheite beläge draufmacht kannste eigentlich überall runter.die gustav m war jahrelang daß maß aller dinge und das über jahre trotz veralteter technik,und die hatte auch keine innenbelüftete scheibe!!

mfg


----------



## jonnitapia (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Satz "es ging doch vor Jahren auch ohne" ist doch Schwachsinn. Erinnert mich an die Zeiten der Klimaanlage als die dunklen Stimmen noch das Schiebedach beschworen haben. Der Speed mit dem du fährst steigt jedes Jahr durch verbesserte Komponenten, Materialien, neue Fahrwerksänderungen oder Bremsanlagen. Das ist beim Bike so, beim Skifahren und bei vielen anderen auch.

Das sind einfach so Kleinigkeiten die die Komponenten unterscheidet und auf ihre Art verbessert.

 Seih doch froh das die Hersteller ihre PC´s nicht ausschalten und sagen, ach komm, das Zeug funktioniert einigermassen, jetzt ists gut. 

So Sachen kommen auch fast nur von Leuten die sich mit Technik nicht befassen.


----------



## gobo (29. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ja auch gesagt"ob man sie braucht"!
das dér technische fortschritt weiter geht ist klar,sogar mir!!
ich kenne auch leute die nicht unbedigt so hohe geschwindigkeiten fahren und trotzdem ne v2 drauf haben.
kenne einen der hat sogar auf seinem cc bike die"the one"drauf,deswegen sinn oder unsinn?jedem selbst überlassen.

mfg


----------



## ChrisPi (29. Dezember 2008)

gobo schrieb:


> ich meine was willste mit ner innenbelüfteten disk am rad.ok bin ehrlich hab noch keine langen abfahrten gemacht



Bei uns in Niederbayern würde man zu dir sagen: "na hoid dei Babbn".Also erstmal laaange steeeile Abfahrten machen (findest in den wenigsten Bikeparks) dann deinen Senf dazugeben.
Die V2 hat auch nix mit "hohen Geschwindigkeiten" zu tun.Die werden im DH-Weltcup gefahren u. da reichen windige Formula Oros aus weil die Typen nur kurz u. stark bremsen.Zum faden bringt man eine Bremse am ehesten in einem Gelände wo man die Bremse kaum öffnen kann weils zu steil o. verblockt ist.Auf Strecken wie sie Vertrider u. Co fahren stellt sich die Standfestigkeit am schnellsten heraus,obwohl die Geschwindigkeiten teilweis richtig langsam sind


----------



## haha (29. Dezember 2008)

zum gewicht der tech v2: 542 gramm mit scheibe ohne adapter...
so stehts zumindest ein paar seiten vorher.
ich hab mir jetzt auch einen satz bestellt. nach diversen schlechten erfahrungen mit meiner oro bianco am gardasee bin ich auch der meinung, dass es sinnvoll ist, eine schwerere bremse vom schlage einer v2 zu montieren.


----------



## Phil (29. Dezember 2008)

Gehts ums Gewicht ?


----------



## StillPad (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man die alle mit Stahlflex ausrüsten würde hätten alle das selbe Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (29. Dezember 2008)

na dann!

mfg


----------



## Phil (29. Dezember 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn man die alle mit Stahlflex ausrüsten würde hätten alle das selbe Gewicht



Hä ? Hope sind beide mit Stahlflex...würde gerne wissen was eine Mono M4 mit Standard-Leitung wiegt!


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja man kann ja nur die umrüsten die noch keine haben 

Also wäre da eine Code die mehr wiegen wird.
Die neue Saint wird auch mehr wiegen.

Also im Prinzip scheint ja die V2 die besten Bremse für härten Einsatz zu sein.
Mit Tuning kann man sie noch abspecken.
Is mal nen schöner vergleich.

Das Gewicht der Leitung stand glaube ich im irgendein Tech X2 Thread.


----------



## Phil (30. Dezember 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Gewicht der Leitung stand glaube ich im irgendein Tech X2 Thread.



Find den nich, in welche (Unter)Forum ?


----------



## milchkoenig (30. Dezember 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip scheint ja die V2 die besten Bremse für härten Einsatz zu sein.


Die hat allerding die schwersten Scheiben, die Vented sind sicher viel schwerer.


----------



## Phil (30. Dezember 2008)

Die kann man doch auch mit normalen Scheiben fahren.


----------



## John Oswald (30. Dezember 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Find den nich, in welche (Unter)Forum ?



mini pro
originalleitung gefüllt: 18g/m
stahlflex (goodridge) ungefüllt: 57g/m

differenz: ca 40g/m


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Dezember 2008)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Die hat allerding die schwersten Scheiben, die Vented sind sicher viel schwerer.



Hab meine Scheibe mal gewogen,find aber das Bild gerade nicht.. die Scheiben mögen zwar etwas mehr wiegen,aber genau deshalb ist sie so standfest u. hat eben diesen kleinen aber feinen Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen Bremsen.Gibt auch Leute die sich aufgrund mangelnder Standfestigkeit der Code die Vented-Scheibe an bzw. in die Code schrauben




 
Kleine Bastelei-große Wirkung


----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2008)

Paßt das von der Bremsbelagsgröße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuxSkywalker (30. Dezember 2008)

wundert mich auch bissle!

wenn ich mir meine V2 anschau - mächtige Reibringhöhe...

kann mir kaum vorstellen, das die Code Klötze so breit sind...

aber who knows - evtl. passts ja!

Grüsse


----------



## StillPad (30. Dezember 2008)

Ähm Leute wo ist das Problem?
Die Beläge sind schmaler bei der Code das sieht man doch schon an den Reibflächen der Standardscheibe.
Aber kleinere Beläre an großen Reibflächen funzt ohne Probleme im Gegensatz zu große Bremsbeläge und kaum Reibfläche

Was mich aber interessieren würde ob das wirklich ne Vented Scheibe ist und nicht nur ne Floating Disc.


----------



## ChrisPi (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja das passt,allerdings nur mit Distanzscheibe im Bremssattel da die Scheibe sonst zu dick wäre:


----------



## wingover (31. Dezember 2008)

Diese Variante gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wie dick ist die Distanzscheibe?
Braucht man längere Schrauben?
Verlaufen DOT-Kanäle zwichen den Bremssattelhälften (Dichtigkeit)?
Hast du eine Zeichnung von der Distanzscheibe?


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2008)

sind die Stahlflexleitungen ummantelt??

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Phil (31. Dezember 2008)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> sind die Stahlflexleitungen ummantelt??
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs



Die von Hope ja.Glaub alle Hersteller außer Magura ummantelt die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Die von Hope ja.Glaub alle Hersteller außer Magura ummantelt die.



bei der alten XT-Shimpanso war dies nicht der Fall. Deshalb auch meine Frage. Mein Rahmen hat darunter sehr gelitten.


----------



## jonnitapia (31. Dezember 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> Diese Variante gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Wie dick ist die Distanzscheibe?
> Braucht man längere Schrauben?
> Verlaufen DOT-Kanäle zwichen den Bremssattelhälften (Dichtigkeit)?
> Hast du eine Zeichnung von der Distanzscheibe?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=357347&highlight=Hope+Floating+Disc+auf+Avid+Code

da steht alles #15


----------



## KäptnFR (31. Dezember 2008)

yep, hier gehts ja um die V2  und nicht um die Code, deshalb hab ich in dem von jonnitapia genannten Fred mal was geschrieben... vielleicht besser dort weiterfachsimpeln, sonst wirds hier zu offtopic.

VG


----------



## Phil (31. Dezember 2008)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bei der alten XT-Shimpanso war dies nicht der Fall. Deshalb auch meine Frage. Mein Rahmen hat darunter sehr gelitten.



Hast Recht, hatte ich ja selbst am Rad. (liegt vllt daran dass ich beim Thema Bremsen nicht mehr an Shimano denke..)


----------



## ChrisPi (1. Januar 2009)

Mal was zum Thema Bremsbeläge: hab jetzt seit September die a2z drauf u. bin davon absolut begeistert.Bremsleistung MINDESTENS so gut wie die Koolstop aber noch geringerer Verschleiß.Lediglich bei Kälte ist hin u. wieder mal ein leichtes pfeifen zu hören,werd sie mal leicht anfasen evtl. hilft das ja.Jedenfalls werd ich wohl bei den a2z bleiben,der Preis ist ja auch unschlagbar...


----------



## fl1p (9. Januar 2009)

Phil schrieb:


> WO ?  Oder über Beziehungen (Schwarzmarkt gg)?



England.
Wurden mittlerweile allerdings ausm Online Shop rausgenommen. Jetzt gibt es nur noch die Tech V2 für ~160 Pfund. Zum Glück hatte ich gerade einen Tag vorher bestellt.

Hätte jetzt nen Satz Formula Oro Bianco Greg Minaar Edition abzugeben...


----------



## Phil (9. Januar 2009)

Welcher Shop wars denn ? Der Preis ist echt nicht normal, vorallem mit floatings!

Die Stahlflexleitung ist ca. 45g/m schwerer als die Standard.(Schaut in meine Gallery)


----------



## fl1p (9. Januar 2009)

activesport.co.uk

Die Tech V2s kosten, wie ich jetzt sehe, sogar 169 Pfund.
Dafür gibt es die Gustav M VR für nur 150 Pfund! Auch kein schlechter Preis, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2009)

169 GBP ist immer noch gut, finde ich. (Beim jetzigen Kurs)


----------



## StillPad (9. Januar 2009)

Auf jedenflal isses billiger als bei deut. Verkäufern 

406gbp fürn Satz V2 inkl. Vented


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (18. Januar 2009)

Weiss einer wo es die V2 noch mit den "alten" Hebeln gibt?


----------



## lassereinböng (18. Januar 2009)

Ruhr[pOT]tler;5494760 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer wo es die V2 noch mit den "alten" Hebeln gibt?



http://www.bike-box.de


----------



## Phil (18. Januar 2009)

http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...odell?osCsid=d74e1822d5c8f4935db0a1517a23902c


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (18. Januar 2009)

Danke, aber ich brauch nur die Hintere.


----------



## fl1p (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5507977&postcount=6948


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2009)

gibt es  (oder wird es) die v2 tech hebel auch in rot (geben)??


----------



## fl1p (22. Januar 2009)

Nicht dass ich wüsste. Grundsätzlich gibt's die wohl nur in schwarz.


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Januar 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> gibt es  (oder wird es) die v2 tech hebel auch in rot (geben)??



Ja,ebenso die Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel,sowie Kolbendeckel

Musst du dich noch ein wenig gedulden.Die Tech Serie ist erst vor ein paar Wochen erschienen (und selbst die ist derzeit in etlichen UK Shops vergriffen)


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

derzeit gibt es nur die kolbendecke in farbe, über andere farbige teile wird nachgedacht, ist aber noch nicht sicher. die farbigen teile werden aber mittlerweile nur gegen aufpreis angeboten. auch werden zum beispiel die farbigen kolbendeckel nicht mehr ab werk montiert, sondern mit einem werkzeug zur selbstmontage beigelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (2. Februar 2009)

Hat den schon jemand hier die V2 Tech gefahren und kann auch etwas zum Handling, Druckpunkt, Entlüften sagen ?

Vg
Butch


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2009)

handling?

hebel lassen sich blendend einstellen und sind spielfrei.

druckpunkt ist angenehm "straff".

entlüften ist "easy as pie". wer das "abrollen des diaphragma" beachtet, bekommt sie 100% blasenfrei!

leistung ist mit koolstop sehr gut. wenn die V2 auch nicht so bissig ist wie ne ONE.

wer einen nagelneue satz Tech V2 für 340 sucht, der meldet sich. hab versehentlich 2 bestellt.  

greetz


----------



## fl1p (2. Februar 2009)

Bei mir liegen die Beläge noch nicht komplett auf der Scheibe auf, aber meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt sind folgende:

Bremsleistung und Fading kann ich noch nicht wirklich endgültig beurteilen, da ich noch auf keinen steilen und langen Strecken war. Entspricht aber schon fast der Moto V2. Ich denke mal, dass es da keinen allzu großen Unterschied geben wird.

Bei den kalten Temperaturen momentan rubbeln die Beläge kräftig, Hope selbst empfiehlt für den Winter wohl auch sintermetall-Beläge.
Der Druckpunkt der HR Bremse wandert hin und her, scheint Luft zu sein. (noch vom Werk aus entlüftet)

Die Hebel lassen sich wirklich sehr einfach und präzise einstellen.


----------



## Butch (3. Februar 2009)

Sind die orig. Bremsbeläge der V2 Tech zu gebrauchen, d.h. bei sämtlichen anderen Modellen wird ja immer sofort der Wechsel empfohlen ?

Gibt es schon Nachrüstbeläge ?

Ach und noch was, nach dem Kürzen der Stahlflex benötige ich doch die Olive und was noch ? Und wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung zum Bestellen ? Ist es evtl. das hier:http://bike-components.de/catalog/H...Bremse+zu+Leitung+f%FCr+6mm+Stahlflex-Leitung

Vg
Butch


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Februar 2009)

Butch schrieb:


> Sind die orig. Bremsbeläge der V2 Tech zu gebrauchen, d.h. bei sämtlichen anderen Modellen wird ja immer sofort der Wechsel empfohlen ?
> 
> Gibt es schon Nachrüstbeläge ?
> 
> ...



Du benötigst lediglich nur die 6mm Olive (ca 2-3euro).Das Anschlusszeug ist nicht nötig,aber so verdient der Händler mehr.

Stahlflex kürzen :Trennstelle mit Klebeband umwickeln.Im Schraubstock vorsichtig einspannen.Mit Flex (Winkelschleifer) zügig durchziehen  .Die Schnittkante ist 1a.


----------



## ibislover (3. Februar 2009)

die olive kann man ohne probleme nochmals verwenden.

beläge gibt es von swissstop und koolstop. beide sehr empfehlenswert und den original hope vorzuziehen. finde zumindest ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (17. Februar 2009)

fl1p schrieb:


> Bei den kalten Temperaturen momentan rubbeln die Beläge kräftig, ...



Habe letztes Wochenende mal eine längere Schleifbremsung gemacht, um die Bremsen mal ordentlich aufzuheizen, und danach war das Rubbeln erstmal weg. Hoffentlich bleibt es weiterhin so.


----------



## Fattire (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit den Hope Belegen die halten echt lange aber brauchen auch lange um sich einzuschleifen das ist dann das rubbeln.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Februar 2009)

hat schon mal jemand mit dem Hope Entlüftungsgerätgezumpel gearbeitet, ich habe mir das mal zugelegt und werde am WE mal einen Versucht starten, kann nach 2 Jahren Moto ja nicht schaden


----------



## ibislover (18. Februar 2009)

Fattire schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit den Hope Belegen die halten echt lange aber brauchen auch lange um sich einzuschleifen das ist dann das rubbeln.


brauchen lange, echt?
ich habe bei verschiedenen bremse genau das gegenteil erlebt.
gleiches gilt für swissstop.

hmmm....

greetz


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2009)

@John Doe: schau dir kurz auf der Hope Website das Video zum Entlüften an, das ist sehr hilfreich. An sich ziemlich simpel bei den Hopes.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Februar 2009)

och, da gibbet ein Video zu, geil wusste ich gar nicht, danke für die Info 

EDIT: da geht aber nicht um das Entlüften mit dem Hopekit, aber egal


----------



## haha (19. Februar 2009)

hab mir dieses alligator kit geholt: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Zubehoer/Alligator-Universal-Bleeding-Kit::11412.html
günstig, funktioniert prima, und man kann damit alle marken entlüften. lediglich für avid muss man sich schlauchklemmen basteln oder dazu kaufen. die schläuche sind zwar etwas hart, aber es sind alle adapter für jegliche scheibenbremsen dabei. mein tip..


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Februar 2009)

Ich entlüfte seit Jahren hiermit: http://www.louis.de/_10ddb456867a31...le_context=detail&artnr_gr=10003475&anzeige=0

Und zwar völlig egal ob Auto,Motorrad oder Bike.Absolut problemlos,einfach u. sauber.Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Butch (19. Februar 2009)

Hab Deinen Link nochmal angepasst (ansonsten hast Du nur die Hauptseite):
http://www.louis.de/?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10003475

Erklär mal wie Du das Gerät am Bike verwendest ? Welchen Adapter, Schlauch etc. wohin (Ausgleichsbehälter öffnen, oder nur am Sattel ansetzen usw.) + Arbeitsschritte.

Vg
Butch


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2009)

Der Link ist immer noch Quatsch.

Eigentlich braucht man nur den Schlauch für den Bremssattel, über den das überschüssige Öl abläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (19. Februar 2009)

So, wenn er jetzt nicht funktioniert dann.....


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Link... falls nicht einfach unter Produktsuche "Mityvac" eingeben.
Ist eine Unterdruckpumpe die am Entlüftungsventil mittels einem Schlauch angesetzt wird.Dann wird einfach gepumpt (Entlüftungsnippel mit Ringschlüssel öffnen) u. oben am Ausgleichsbehälter bei Bedarf nachgeschüttet.Es wird also die alte Bremsflüssigkeit rausgesaugt u. durch die neue ersetzt.Durch den Unterdruck ist das ganze komplett luftfrei.Funktioniert top!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja ein geniales Teil !


----------



## EvoOlli (19. Februar 2009)

Als meiner Meinung nach beste Alternative gibt es immer noch die 'klassische' Entlüfterflasche, wie wir sie im Motorsport einsetzen. Ein Beispiel gibt es hier, siehe unten auf der Seite: http://www.isa-racing.de/20091/webseiten/Seite-085.htm


----------



## Butch (19. Februar 2009)

Ja, gibts auch bei Louise (oder auch Polo, HG usw.):
http://www.louis.de/?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10003470


----------



## EvoOlli (19. Februar 2009)

Genau, ist dort sogar um einiges günstiger als der offizielle Preis bei ISA.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Februar 2009)

also ich habe fÃ¼r das Original Hope Teil das man so lustig am Autoventil anschlieÃen kann gerade mal 20â¬ bezahlt, finde ich gar nicht mal teuer gerade wenn man bedenkt wie viele gedrehte und gefrÃ¤ste Teile da dran sind


----------



## Butch (19. Februar 2009)

Zwei Fragen zu diesem Gerät:

1. Wird der orig. Schlauch zum Aufsetzen auf den Entlüftungsnippel wohl zu gross im Durchmesser sein (da ja für Moped). Kann man da einfach einen kleineren dran machen, d.h. passt dieser dann auf den Flaschenanschluss ?

2. Passt nicht 100 % zu Hope, aber:
Wie wendet man so ein Gerät bei, z.B. einer Avid Juicy/Elixir an, wo der Ausgleichsbehälter integriert ist und nicht zum Befüllen/Nachfüllen geöffnet werden kann ? Hier sehe ich ja nicht wann der Behälter leergezogen ist.

Diese Teile machen die knöddligen, überteuerten Bikeentlüftungssysteme ja fast überflüssig.

Vg
Butch


----------



## EvoOlli (19. Februar 2009)

Bei der Entlüfterflasche die ich habe (von ISA) passt der Schlauch auf die Entlüfternippel der Hope-Bremsen, jedenfalls von der XC4 bis zu Moto V2. Das einzige Problem: Der Entlüfternippel ist sehr kurz, daher ist es besser, den Schlauch mit einer Hand festzuhalten. Ist aber kein Problem: Die eine Hand zieht am Bremshebel, die andere Hand hält den Nippel mit Schlauch und 8er Schlüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (19. Februar 2009)

Ah, o.k. ! Das Ganze dann ein paar Mal wiederholen und schauen das der Behälter nie ganz leer wird und das wars dann, richtig ? 

Vg
Butch


----------



## ChrisPi (20. Februar 2009)

Also vom Mityvac passt der Schlauch auch auf meine Hope Mono M4 u. Moto V2.Ansonsten muß man eben Isolierband oder Teflonband um den Entlüftungsnippel wickeln bis der Schlauch schön straff draufgeht.
Bei einer Bremse ohne Ausgleichsbehälter muss eben eine zweite Person oben nachspritzen oder wie eben "normal" nachgefüllt wird.An so einen Fall hab ich noch garnicht gedacht.Ein weiterer Grund warum ich nur noch mit Hope bremse


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

@john:

magst du ein foto posten, würd mich interessieren, wie das originale kit aussieht..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

ja mache ich doch glatt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

kuuhul, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

so bin ich


----------



## MichiP (21. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> also ich habe für das Original Hope Teil das man so lustig am Autoventil anschließen kann gerade mal 20 bezahlt, finde ich gar nicht mal teuer gerade wenn man bedenkt wie viele gedrehte und gefräste Teile da dran sind




Moin,

wo denn gekauft??

gruß

Michi


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2009)

neu bei ebay


----------



## MichiP (21. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> neu bei ebay




danke

was ich noch suche sind Ersatzschrauben für die Bremsscheiben
V2 und X2 (sind ja die gleichen)
oder die Maße.

danke und Gruß

Michi


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2009)

Bitte, die Schrauben bekommt Du überall im Fachhandel Werkzeug/Schrauben


----------



## MichiP (21. Februar 2009)

Ok,

wenn ich aber kein Muster mitnehmen will was hat die Schraube denn für ein Maß?

gruß

Michi


----------



## LaiNico (21. Februar 2009)

schämst du dich denn dafür?


----------



## LaiNico (21. Februar 2009)

M5 torx 10mm
http://www.sebimoto-germany.de/Pages/schrauben/Fahrrad-Seite.htm


----------



## MichiP (21. Februar 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> schämst du dich denn dafür?





Ja eine Schraube mit in einen Laden zu nehmen war mir schon immer Peinlich

aber im Ernst, es ist ja meistens so das man irgendwann im Laden steht und denkt hach ich will ja noch mal eine Ersatzschraube für die Scheibenbremsen mitnehmen"wie war noch mal die Größe".
Denn ich brauche sie nur mal im Notfall und die die ich habe sind ja montiert und extra abschrauben uns los fahren ist der Aufwand nicht werd.
Ist eher so ein wenn ich schon mal da bin dann nehme ich gleich eine mit ding.

gruß

Michi


----------



## MichiP (21. Februar 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> M5 torx 10mm
> http://www.sebimoto-germany.de/Pages/schrauben/Fahrrad-Seite.htm




Besten Dank  


gruß

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (21. Februar 2009)

muss sagen das des allgemein für bremsscheiben die maße sind. du suchst ja nach denen für die v2`s. weiß nich ob die sich unterscheiden - hab se ja selbst nicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2009)

schon etwas sehr unselbständig für einen 39 Jährigen


----------



## MichiP (21. Februar 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> muss sagen das des allgemein für bremsscheiben die maße sind. du suchst ja nach denen für die v2`s. weiß nich ob die sich unterscheiden - hab se ja selbst nicht.



Hi,

hab auch die X2 und das sind die selben Schrauben was ja eigentlich auch so sein muß denn die Naben haben ja auch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden was die Schrauben angeht.Es sollen ja schließlich alle Anbieter verbaut werden können.

gruß

Michi


----------



## softbiker (24. Februar 2009)

Sachd mal,
ich gehör ja jetzt auch zu den Moto-Jüngern. Meine müsste morgen oder übermorgen kommen.
Ich hab dann Vented-Discs da ist die Hitzeentwicklung ja absolut zu vernachlässigen.

Aber jetzt muss ich sie schon auseinanderbauen, weil ich die leitungen sonst nicht durch meinen Helius-Rahmen kriege.

In diesem Zuge wollte ich schon dass Dot 5.1 rauslitern und durch mein RBF301+ ersetzen.

Ich habe mit diesem Zeug super Erfahrungen bei meinen Grimecas gemacht, wo die Frage der Hitzeableitung bei 4 Metallkolben doch nicht so zu vernachlässigen war.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Hier der Link zu dem Zeug:http://www.tuninghaus.de/shop/produ...17648&osCsid=45934f35fe73007ae9c98ed4256e5741

Meinte ihr es lohnt noch hierhingehend zu pimpen?


----------



## ChrisPi (24. Februar 2009)

Find ich absolut sinnlos rausgeworfenes Geld.Mach das millionenfach bewährte 5.1 rein u. du wirst nie ein Problem haben.Die Vented wird nicht überhitzen,völlig egal was für ein Saft in der Leitung ist


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Februar 2009)

jap sehe ich auch so, fahre die Moto seit über 2 Jahren und bin voll der MTBLKW und noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## EvoOlli (24. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu dem Zeug:http://www.tuninghaus.de/shop/produ...17648&osCsid=45934f35fe73007ae9c98ed4256e5741
> 
> Meinte ihr es lohnt noch hierhingehend zu pimpen?





Schöner Werbetext (*Momentan könnte RBF 306+ somit die höchstbelastbare Straßen-Bremsflüssigkeit auf dem Markt sein.*) aber wenn dann richtig: Castrol SRF, ist auch nicht viel teurer 
Aber ob Du den Unterschied merkst ? 
Ich benutze jedenfalls normalerweise ATE Blue Racing, da kostet 1 Liter soviel wie ein halber von der RBF 306+. 
Castrol SRF hat übrigens einen Naßsiedepunkt von 264°C, also nocheinmal 44 °C über den 220°C von der hochgelobten RBF, kostet aber etwas über 50,- Euro pro Liter.


----------



## softbiker (25. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte ja nur. Ich hab da noch fast nen viertel Liter von daheim.

Sonst muss ich mir extra DOT kaufen.


----------



## softbiker (27. Februar 2009)

So Jungens jetzt ist dass gute Stück da.

Nur hab ich vorne nen silbernen Adapter PM/PM auf 203 
und           hinten nen schwarzen Adapter IS/PM auf 203

gibts hier irgendjemand der tauschen möchte würde.

Bräuchte nämlich vorne nen schwarzen Adapter und hinten nen silbernen.

Danke und Grüße Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

kann sein das es den nicht in schwarz gibt, war beim meinen BoXXer Adapter auch so


----------



## fl1p (27. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> kann sein das es den nur in schwarz gibt, war beim meinen BoXXer Adapter auch so



Also mein Boxxer Adapter ist blank.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

sorry hatte mich vertippt, ich wollte so wie es jetzt da steht sagen das den für die BoXXER nicht in schwarz gab/gibt


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2009)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab auch U-scheiben drunter, könnte es daran liegen?
> Haben denn die die kein Quietschen haben U-scheiben drunter?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich habe eine U-Scheibe montiert, doch die Bremse quietsch ab und zu trotzdem noch bestialisch. Wie sieht es mit euch aus, habt ihr eine U-Scheibe montiert? Falls ja in was für Abmessungen und habt ihr immer noch ein Problem mit Quietschen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

ich habe alle U-Scheiben gegen welche aus Messing getauscht, seit dem ist Ruhe


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich habe alle U-Scheiben gegen welche aus Messing getauscht, seit dem ist Ruhe



Das muss ich in diesem Fall mal ausprobieren. Meine V2 quietscht zwar nicht permanent, aber manchmal ist es echt nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

ja das liegt aber wohl an der ganzen Präzision, die Schwingungen werden immer weiter übertragen.
die Messing Scheiben lösen das Problem echt gut nur auf jeden Fall auf das Drehmoment achten

bei Nässe darf man sein Bremse ja mal hören, aber sonst besser nicht


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja das liegt aber wohl an der ganzen Präzision, die Schwingungen werden immer weiter übertragen.
> die Messing Scheiben lösen das Problem echt gut nur auf jeden Fall auf das Drehmoment achten
> 
> bei Nässe darf man sein Bremse ja mal hören, aber sonst besser nicht



Tönt gut. Welchen Durchmesser haben diese U-Scheiben die du verwendest? Bei meiner V2 (die ich gebraucht gekauft habe) waren keine U-Scheiben dabei und ich habe einfach irgendwelche, die ich noch hatte genommen. Deshalb möchte ich nun sicher gehen, dass ich auch gleich die richtige Grösse besorge.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

ja nee keine Ahnung, normale U-Scheiben für M6 in Messing ich schätze mal 10mm Außendurchmesser, einfach eine Schraube mitnehmen


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich versuchs mal. Danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## Whitey (5. März 2009)

Frage: kann ich die Schraube der Leitung leicht öffnen, so dass ich den Abganswinkel verdrehen kann oder habe ich dann sofort Luft im System?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. März 2009)

geht, du darfst die Schraube nur nicht so weit aufdrehen.


----------



## Whitey (5. März 2009)

Hat funktioniert! Danke!


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. März 2009)

Servus
Frage bei der V2 innenbelüftete scheiben sinnvoll oder doch lieber nur floating nehmen? Wie siehts mit der Reibfläche bei den floatings aus ist die genauso wie bei vented? Bin am überlegen ob ich die v2 mit floating oder vented nehm.
gruß
bgh


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Die Reibfläche ist genau die gleiche !
Eine Vented Scheiben wiegt bei mir 292 Gramm, also so ca. 80g mehr als die normale 203er Floating.
Die Bremspower der Floatings reicht absolut, die Vented machen die Bremse halt fadingfrei. Ich hab sie mit Vented, auch weil das für irgendwie der Clou an der Bremse ist.
Für lange Dhs in den Bergen und bei hohem Fahrergewicht sowieso zu empfehlen.
Der Unterschied ist schon wahrnehmbar.

Für hinten gibts ja jetzt auch eine 185er, oder ? Das müßte auch reichen.


----------



## softbiker (9. März 2009)

Allein wegen der Optik schon vented.

Aber wie mein vorredner schon sagte, dass ist hald der gimmick an der geschichte.

Meine auch dass Floating normal reicht. Ich habe über 110 kilo und bin gespannt auf den nöchsten Höhenausflug, ob ich die Bremse zum glühen bringe. 

Außerdem ist der Widerverkaufswert bei ner Moto mit vented höher als bei einer Bremse mit Floating-Scheiben. Finde ich auch ein Argument.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Nicht nur der Wiederverkaufswert. Falls man doch mal Vented nachträglich haben möchte, wirds richtig teuer (~200 Euro/Paar).
Alternative: nur vorne Vented. So hatte ichs erst, da ist aber dann schon ein Unterschied spürbar.


----------



## Scottrider (9. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Wiederverkaufswert. Falls man doch mal Vented nachträglich haben möchte, wirds richtig teuer (~200 Euro/Paar).



auch wenn man 2 stück schrottet :>


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Dann auch !
Aber wie schafft man 2 auf einmal ?


----------



## ChrisPi (9. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Eine Vented Scheiben wiegt bei mir 292 Gramm, also so ca. 80g mehr als die normale 203er Floating.


Hast du die komplette Bremse mal gewogen? Hab ich bei meiner leider vergessen u. die Herstellerangaben sind ja oftmals schöngewogen...


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Irgendwo hab ichs...ich schau nach und poste es dann.


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. März 2009)

Servus
hab mir die floatings geholt, da ich eh nur 68kg wiege und das angebot mit floatings günstiger war, vented kann man ja immernoch nachrüsten sollte die bremse wirklich mal überhitzen was bei mir noch nie der fall war, außer bei meiner ersten scheibenbremse ner julie 
gruß
bgh


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2009)

Bei 68 kg schon richtig.


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. März 2009)

Servus
so heut is sie angekommen, sogar die neue tech v2  allerdings hab ich etz ein problem mit meinem schalthebel das der zu weit nach innen wandert, kann man von sram den matchmaker an der v2 befestigen? Hat jemand erfahrung damit?
gruß
bgh


----------



## LaiNico (12. März 2009)

an den neuen tech`s geht das. ist aber nicht der normale matchmaker wenn ich`s richtig in erinnerung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (12. März 2009)

Was wär das dann für einer?
gruß
bgh


----------



## LaiNico (12. März 2009)

matchmaker for hope thread

edit: wohl NOCH nicht erhältlich.


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. März 2009)

mal schauen ob der matchmaker draufpasst. ich hoffe doch, weil das gefräste teil wird denk mal den preis vom matchmaker knacken.


----------



## softbiker (16. März 2009)

Sacht mal Jungens,
weis von euch jemand was für Hebel-Alternativen es zu den original Hope es gibt:

Die von straitline sehen super aus aber passen die auch auf die Moto?

Gibts sonst noch andere?

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise

Grüße Michi


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Hab mal aus Langeweile die Aztec Wave Scheiben eingebaut....Gewichtsersparnis zur Vented 130g pro Laufrad...Funktion für kurze DHs sicher ok. Die Aztec sind in England recht beliebt.


----------



## dantist (25. März 2009)

Sieht gut aus! Ist das eine spezielle Scheibe für die V2 von Aztec? Haben die normalen Scheiben der V2 (Vented oder Floating) nicht eine grössere Reibringhöhe als Bremsscheiben sonstiger Hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (25. März 2009)

Leicht mögen diese "Scheiben" sicher sein.Wenn man sich mal den Vergleich der Reibfläche zur Vented ansieht u. auch die vorhandene Masse dann dürfte klar sein warum die V2 so standfest ist.Der Großteil der entstehenden Hitze wird über die Scheibe abgeleitet,nicht über den Bremssattel.Die Aztec mag für kurze DH ausreichend sein,aber für kurze DH käme mir sowieso keine V2 ans Bike.Bleibt jedem selbst überlassen was er sich ranschraubt,aber ob es immer Sinn ergibt ist fraglich? Ich finde den Bremskolben verglichen mit der Scheibe einfach überdimensioniert,in etwa wie ein 911er Porsche mit 155er Betonschneider...


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

@dantist: Nein, ist keine spezielle Scheibe für die V2, einfach nur eine 203mm von Aztec.
Hatte von einem Bekannten, der in GB auf paar DH-Rennen war, mitbekommen, dass die dort sehr beliebt sind (wohl weil sie bei Regen kaum zum Quietschen neigen, in England sehr wichtig) und hab mir für meine Juicy mal welche bestellt.
Das mit der Reibhöhe stimmt auch, ist bei der V2 höher, auf der Aztec steht mind. 17mm Reibhöhe.
An den Bildern sieht man aber, dass die Reibfläche ziemlich mittig durch den Kolben läuft und an den Ausfräsungen ist die Scheibe fast so breit wie die Bremsklötze.
Geben tuts die hier:
http://cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17555&catID=591
Eine Scheibe wiegt 166g.

@ChrisPi: du hast völlig recht. Ich wollte es eigentlich auch eher mal aus optischen Gründen ausprobieren, weil die hier im Karton rumlagen. Soll nicht ernsthaft auf Dauer meine Venteds ersetzen.
Immerhin spielt es sicher auch eine Rolle, ob die Scheibe relativ geschlossen ist oder styletechnisch durchlöchert wie die meisten Bike-Bremsscheiben.

Und von wegen Dimensionierung...die Formula The One hat auch eine ähnlich fragile Scheibe mit einem ähnlich großem Kolben und die geht ja auch ganz gut.


----------



## dantist (25. März 2009)

@ san andreas: danke für deine Info. Ich dachte, man kann die V2 nur mit Scheiben mit der selben Reibringhöhe wie die originalen Hope V2-Scheiben fahren - man lernt immer wieder was dazu. Was meint ihr, kann man die V2 auch mit Floating Scheiben im saw-Design der Mono M4/6 fahren? Hat jemand diese Kombo schon ausprobiert?


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Hatte ich auch schon mal. Geht auch. Optimal ist halt die passende Scheibe.


----------



## dantist (25. März 2009)

Super - das werde ich dann mal versuchen. Danke für die rasche Antwort! Musstest du da irgendwelche Spacer unterlegen oder hat das einfach so gepasst? Bist du vorne und hinten 203mm gefahren?


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Jup, habe ja keine anderen Adapter als für 203mm. Gibts übrigens mittlerweile auch Adapter für V2 + 185er Scheiben, auch passende 185er Scheiben(vented und floating) für die V2.

Spacern mußt du nix. Die Saw-Scheiben sind ja genauso dick wie die normalen V2 floating.
Normal einstellen und fertig.


----------



## dantist (25. März 2009)

Ok, werde das mal versuchen. Ich finde die Floating-Scheiben im Saw-Design von der M4 einfach schicker als die normalen Floatings, welche es für die V2 gibt.
Danke nochmals für deine Infos.


----------



## dantist (26. März 2009)

Ich mal wiederâ¦

Ich mÃ¶chte endlich mal die Leitungen meiner V2 kÃ¼rzen. Wie das geht habe ich hier nachgelesen. Nur bei den erforderlichen Teilen bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Manche schaffen es, die Leitungen zu kÃ¼rzen, ohne Olive etc. auszuwechseln. Zur Sicherheit mÃ¶chte ich mir die nÃ¶tigen Teile doch auf Vorrat anlegen.

Was brauche ich denn nun aber genau (wenn ich die Leitung beim Griff kÃ¼rzen will)? Olive 6mm und MessinginnenstÃ¼ck? Ist das alles?

Hier http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/462/lang/x/kw/Leitungsanschluesse_-Einzelteile-/ sind diverse Ersatzteile aufgelistet â welche brauche ich?

Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe.


----------



## szamarmadar (26. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich wende mich mit folgendem Prob. an euch:
Vor ca. 3 Wochen hab ich bei meinem Händler nen Satz Tech V2-Bremsen und Pro2-Naben bestellt.
Bei einem Blick auf die Hope-HP stand dann, dass Händler unter Einsendung von ein paar Daten direkt ab Werk bestellen können....hat er auch gemacht...
Dienstag war ich dann mal beim Händler, um mich nach dem Stand der Dinge zu erkundigen.
Dieser sagte mir dann, dass er schon 3 Mails geschrieben hat und immernoch ohne Antwort da sitzt.
Gestern habe ich dann selber mal bei denen ne Mail gelassen.....auch ohne Antwort.
Nun meine Frage: Hat wer als Händler(oder auch Leute, die beim Händler bestellt haben) Erfahrungen dieser Art mit Hope ?
Möglicherweise ist das ja normal, dass das bei Hope ewig dauert und ich mach mich umsonst fertig.
Vielleicht wird ja auch die deutsche HP nicht o. noch nicht o. selten betreut....
Oder verstehen die kein Deutsch und ich muss auf englisch schreiben?
(wobei ich das schon für abwegig halte, da die Seite ja auch Deutsch ist)
Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand was Genaueres sagen....

greez    szamarmadar


----------



## ibislover (27. März 2009)

anrufen ist die lösung! dauert ein paar minuten und ist schneller wie per mail.
dort reden auch leute deutsch. zwar nicht astrein, aber immerhin reicht es sollte dein englisch nicht ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (27. März 2009)

Also ich hatte meine Antwort nach zwei Wochen schon 

Das mit dem mailen kannst du vergessen. Die Jungs sind mit Arbeit so vollgekotzt dass sie fast nen Monaten hinterherhinken.

Ich sage auch anrufen. Man hat mir gesagt dass Sie mit der Auslieferung und den Bestellungen der neuen Ware dermassen überfordert sind dass es noch ein bissl dauert bis Sie wider auf der Höhe der Zeit sind.


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

@dantist: ich habe die Leitung gekürzt und gar keine neuen Teile genommen. Die alte Olive war nicht beschädigt und das Messingteil (HBSP 160) auch nicht. Funzt wunderbar.
Wenn man die Dinger neu da hat, ist es natürlich angenehm, weil man sie nicht aus dem gekürzten Stück rauspopeln muß.


----------



## Fattire (27. März 2009)

Also das mit Hope klappt meistens dann nicht wenn die die Kohle noch nicht aufm Konto haben. Da sind sie knall hart.


----------



## dantist (28. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @dantist: ich habe die Leitung gekürzt und gar keine neuen Teile genommen. Die alte Olive war nicht beschädigt und das Messingteil (HBSP 160) auch nicht. Funzt wunderbar.
> Wenn man die Dinger neu da hat, ist es natürlich angenehm, weil man sie nicht aus dem gekürzten Stück rauspopeln muß.



Hallo san_andreas, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Scheinbar gibt es zwei verschiedene Messingteile - auf jeden Fall auf dieser Seite hier: http://www.velo-direct.ch/01_shop/list.php?pageNum_RsList=1&totalRows_RsList=227&marke=208

Wie ich das sehe, ist eines dieser Teile für Stahlflexleitungen (wohl das mit der Bezeichnung "flex"), das andere für normale Leitungen. Ich bin nur ein wenig verwirrt, da ich bei anderen Onlineshops (gocyle, crc) nur eine Version dieses Messingstücks gefunden habe. Zur Sicherheit hätte ich die Ersatzteile schon gerne zuhause. Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht aller Ersatzteile? Auf der Hopeseite fand ich nur eine Explosionszeichnung des Moto-Hebels, die Anschlüsse sind da nicht drauf.


----------



## softbiker (28. März 2009)

Du brauchst die Olive also auf deiner gespamten Seite  das Teil was heisst:
hsp159- Olive.

Die Funktion ist folgende: Das zweite Teil ist das Hope Brass Insert, über die geriffelte Seite wird die Stahlflexleitung gezogen vorher musst du über das Ende der Stahlflexleitung die Olive popeln. -> Gar nicht so einfach wenn die Leitung franst. 

Und jetzt noch ein Rat. Die Abdeckkappe aus mit welcher du die Leitung am Hebel befestigst entweder anfangs gar nicht von der Leitung ziehen oder vor Montage des Brass-Inserts und der Olive wieder auf die Leitung schieben.

Wenn du den Brass-Insert am gekürzten Leitungsende in die Leitung gepopelt hast und mit der Olive die Leitung auf den Insert quasi konterst, dann sorgt der silberne Leitungsanschluss dafür dass die Olive nicht mehr aufgeht und du kannst die Leitung wieder an den Hebel oder die Bremse schrauben.

Mein Tipp: Ich finde das die Anschlüsse von Hope ziemlich poplig. Bei Goodridge schraubt man den Leitungsanschluss anstatt des Brass-Inserts einfach in die Leitung und kontert dann einfach mit einer Abdeckkappe.

Hoffe du bist jetzt schlauer.

Grüße Michi


----------



## haha (28. März 2009)

@szamar..:

am besten wendest du dich an Robin Warne (der nachname wird evtl etwas anders geschrieben), er ist der deutschlandbauftragte. am montag kann ich dir mal die tel. nummer raussuchen. vorraussetzung für eine bestellung ist halt die händlerregistrierung bei hope, oft wollen sie dafür ein paar fotos vom shop, um sicherzugehen, dass die artikel nicht bei irgendwelchen ramschern landen. sind aber sehr nett am tel., auch tel. bestellung ist kein problem
edit: das dürfte die direkte durchwahl zum robin sein: Fon 00 44 1282 818426


----------



## szamarmadar (28. März 2009)

nabend....

schonmal danke für die Nr. .....ick hoffe, da geht auch wer ran
Händlerregistrierung ist angeregt, jedoch hamma noch keine Antwort.
Jedenfalls probier ichs Montag gleich ma aus.

Für die andere von dir angesprochene Nr. wär ich auch überaus dankbar....
Tja hätte ich mal früher mit dem Bauen angefangen, müsste ich jetz nich so zittern, obs Rad noch dieses Jahr fertig wird....
...dabei hängts eigentlich nur bei den Bremsen....und die Saison kratzt an der Tür...

greez szamar


----------



## pfalz (30. März 2009)

@dantist
Versuche auf jeden Fall, die alte Olive zu verwenden. Das Messinginnenstück geht leicht raus, Kombizane o.Ä. reicht aus. Überwurfmutter aufschrauben, die Kunststoffummantelung bis zur gewünschten Länge abschneiden, die Olive ein bissl aufbiegen, zurückschieben, Stahlflex ab, Messingstück rein, Kupferdichtscheibe nicht vergessen, alles wieder zusammenschrauben. Sobald du die Stahlflex abschneidest, 'pilzt' sie auf und Du hast Deine liebe Not, die neue Olive draufzupfrimeln. War nahe am Nervenzusammenbruch.

Btw, wie ist das eigentlich mit der Geräuschentwicklung Eurer V2? Fahre mit den Vented-Scheiben und immer mit quitschender Geräuschkulisse, egal ob naß oder trocken...Beläge sind die Standard, Kolben sind mittig und fahren gleichmäßig aus, eingebremst wurde auch...bin ratlos.. Eventuell andere Beläge?


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Habe keine Geräuschprobleme bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (30. März 2009)

Geräusche gibts bei mir nur ein paar Sekunden wenn sie naß ist,danach aber auch nix mehr.Würde mal Achse,Bremssattel etc. gut anziehen u. Speichenspannung kontrollieren


----------



## pfalz (30. März 2009)

Speichenspannung sollte eigentlich passen (neuer LRS von Speer....)...werd mal alle Schrauben nachziehen und sichern, ma sehen, ob es hilft


----------



## dantist (31. März 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @dantist
> Versuche auf jeden Fall, die alte Olive zu verwenden. Das Messinginnenstück geht leicht raus, Kombizane o.Ä. reicht aus. Überwurfmutter aufschrauben, die Kunststoffummantelung bis zur gewünschten Länge abschneiden, die Olive ein bissl aufbiegen, zurückschieben, Stahlflex ab, Messingstück rein, Kupferdichtscheibe nicht vergessen, alles wieder zusammenschrauben. Sobald du die Stahlflex abschneidest, 'pilzt' sie auf und Du hast Deine liebe Not, die neue Olive draufzupfrimeln. War nahe am Nervenzusammenbruch.
> 
> Btw, wie ist das eigentlich mit der Geräuschentwicklung Eurer V2? Fahre mit den Vented-Scheiben und immer mit quitschender Geräuschkulisse, egal ob naß oder trocken...Beläge sind die Standard, Kolben sind mittig und fahren gleichmäßig aus, eingebremst wurde auch...bin ratlos.. Eventuell andere Beläge?




Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Auch san_andreas und softbiker nochmals danke für eure Ratschläge 

PS: Meine V2 macht auch ziemlich nervige Geräusche. Sowohl mit Standard- und BBB-Belägen. Ich habe jetzt mal auf Floating Discs's gewechselt, kam aber noch nicht richtig zum Fahren. Werde später berichten, wie es da mit der Geräuscheentwicklung aussieht. John Doe hat mal empfohlen, Messing U-Scheiben zu verwenden, um Quietschen zu unterdrücken. Nur konnte ich bis jetzt noch in keinem Baumarkt welche finden aus Messing finden.


----------



## milchkoenig (31. März 2009)

Meine quietscht auch!
ich hab es mal mit `Swiss Stop Silencer` versucht, dannach haben sie zwar nicht mehr gequietscht aber auch schlechter gebremst!
Dann hab ich die Beläge mit schleifpapier bearbeitet um den Kram ab zu bekommen und bin auf Floatings gewechselt.
Bisslang habe ich nach ca. 200km noch nicht die volle Leistung und es fängt schon wieder leise an zu Quietschen
Werde mir jetzt wohl erst mal neue Beläge holen und Messingscheiben verbauen wenn es dann nicht auf hört zu Quietschen gehn mir langsam die Ideen aus


----------



## LaiNico (31. März 2009)

ein tipp ist auch das langsame/vorsichtige einbremsen.
wenn man sofort volle kanne reinhaut verglasen neue beläge noch recht schnell.


----------



## dantist (31. März 2009)

Zwischenfrage: Was für DOT verwendet ihr für die V2? Auf dem Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel steht "use only DOT 4 or 5.1." Ich sollte meine DOT-Vorräte mal wieder aufrüsten und daher sollte ich das wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. März 2009)

5.1 weil: viel hilft viel


----------



## dantist (1. April 2009)

Ok. Vielen Dank.


----------



## softbiker (2. April 2009)

Äh dantist.
Falls du noch nicht bestellt hast hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c357_MTB-Disc-Kleinteile.html/filter_id/280/page/2


----------



## dantist (2. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Äh dantist.
> Falls du noch nicht bestellt hast hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c357_MTB-Disc-Kleinteile.html/filter_id/280/page/2



Vielen Dank.


----------



## pfalz (2. April 2009)

Hab jetzt mal KoolStop Beläge bestellt, mal schauen, ob was hilft...Ansonsten werd ich auch mal Messingunterlegscheiben probieren...


----------



## lexle (6. April 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @dantist
> Versuche auf jeden Fall, die alte Olive zu verwenden. Das Messinginnenstück geht leicht raus, Kombizane o.Ä. reicht aus. Überwurfmutter aufschrauben, die Kunststoffummantelung bis zur gewünschten Länge abschneiden, die Olive ein bissl aufbiegen, zurückschieben, Stahlflex ab, Messingstück rein, Kupferdichtscheibe nicht vergessen, alles wieder zusammenschrauben. Sobald du die Stahlflex abschneidest, 'pilzt' sie auf und Du hast Deine liebe Not, die neue Olive draufzupfrimeln. War nahe am Nervenzusammenbruch.
> 
> Btw, wie ist das eigentlich mit der Geräuschentwicklung Eurer V2? Fahre mit den Vented-Scheiben und immer mit quitschender Geräuschkulisse, egal ob naß oder trocken...Beläge sind die Standard, Kolben sind mittig und fahren gleichmäßig aus, eingebremst wurde auch...bin ratlos.. Eventuell andere Beläge?




Swisssstop Spray drauf und Ruhe ist


----------



## StillPad (14. April 2009)

So Leute 
ich bin gerade dabei mein Rad endlich fertig zu bauen.

Habe hier 2x 203mm Vented dran.

Würde die gerne tauschen gegen die neuen 183mm.

Meine Frage wäre nun hat schon wer Erfahrung mit den neuen 183mm Scheiben?


----------



## Whitey (14. April 2009)

Ihr müsst die Scheiben mit 100% Alkohol abreiben damit sie komplett fettfrei sind, dann die Beläge anschleifen und die Bremse dann neu einbremsen. Wenn sie dann immernoch quitscht empfehle ich auch die Schrauben mit Drehmoment anzuziehen. Alternativ kann man noch die Kanten der Beläge abschleifen. Ansonsten pech 

Meine Moto 6 war mit blauen Swiss Stop Belägen ruhig. Meine Tech M4 ist seit KM 0 ruhig


----------



## firevsh2o (18. April 2009)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Meine quietscht auch!
> ich hab es mal mit `Swiss Stop Silencer` versucht, dannach haben sie zwar nicht mehr gequietscht aber auch schlechter gebremst!
> Dann hab ich die Beläge mit schleifpapier bearbeitet um den Kram ab zu bekommen und bin auf Floatings gewechselt.
> Bisslang habe ich nach ca. 200km noch nicht die volle Leistung und es fängt schon wieder leise an zu Quietschen
> Werde mir jetzt wohl erst mal neue Beläge holen und Messingscheiben verbauen wenn es dann nicht auf hört zu Quietschen gehn mir langsam die Ideen aus



Der Absatz könnte von mir sein! Ich hab auch den Silencer probiert  - jetzt quietscht zwar nix mehr - die Bremswirkung ist aber leider auch unterirdisch.

Die Bremswirkung ist jetzt ein wenig unter der meiner alten Mono M4 - und die hat nie gequietscht. Da hätt ich ja gar nie eine neue Bremse kaufen müssen.


----------



## Schreiner (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Da ich meine Hope M4 Bj 2008 immer öfter zum erliegen bringe denke ich über ein Aufrüsten auf ne V2 nach.
Ich bringe ca 100 Kilo aufs Rad dazu nochmal 17 vom Bike da muss auch ordentlich was abgebremst werden.

Bei der V2 mit Vented stört mich das Gesamtgewicht von 1300g schon etwas, is echt heftig.
Was denkt Ihr reichen bei der V2 die Floatings?
Oder hab ich dann wieder nur die gleiche Standfestigkeit wie bei meiner M4 dann kann ich es auch bleiben lassen.

Auf der M4 fahre ich Swissstop beläge, die original Hope gehen gar net, da is die Bremse nach 100HM schon Platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

M4 und V2 lassen sich mMn schlecht vergleichen. Weder vom Gewicht, noch vom Feeling, noch von der Leistung. Ich bin auch in der 0,1t Klasse unterwegs und hab gerne eine solide Bremse, ich würde die M4 höchstens am Enduro fahren.
Meine V2 mit Vented wiegt knapp 1350g. Mit Floatings spart man knapp 200g.
Eine Code oder eine Gustav ist auch nicht leichter.

Auf dem DH im Bikepark reichen mMn die Flaoatings oder zumindest eine Vented vorne.
Für richtige lange DHs in den Alpen will ich aber nicht auf die Vented verzichten.
Es kommt aber halt auch sehr darauf an, wieviel und wie man bremst.


----------



## Schreiner (5. Mai 2009)

Bist Du M4 mal gefahren und hast den direkten vergleich?


Was für beläge fährst an der V2.

Ich würde eventuel vorne Vented und hinten Floating montieren.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Bin die M4 am Bike vom Kollegen gefahren. Die war sehr präzise entlüftet und der Druckpunkt war sauhart. Hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Und die Handkraft war mir auch zu hoch.
Meine V2 haben wir dann auch penibelst enlüftet, trotzdem finde ich sie sehr viel angenehmer.

Momentan fahre ich noch Standardbeläge, weil ich noch welche da hatte. Danach werden mal andere probiert.


----------



## Schreiner (5. Mai 2009)

In den Alpen fahre ich eher langsame technische Trails die meistens nicht ganz so flott sind, da hatte ich auch mit der M4 selten Probleme.
Meist kommt ja alle 100Hm mal ne schlüsselstelle zum Bilder machen oder an der man bissel probieren muss bis sie jeder gefahren ist.

Im Park hab ich da eher mal probleme oder eben auf schnellen flowtrails wo man öfter mal aus hohem speed hart bremsen muss. Da bring ich meine M4 ans ende.

Also gut V2 standfester und mehr Bremspower wie die M4.
Nur die Vented Entscheidung is noch offen.

die 200g sind eigentlich nicht ganz so wild, kommt an ein 901, wenn es denn mal kommen sollte, und da bin ich selbst mit vented scheiben und Minion DH noch knapp unter 17 Kilo was für mich noch absolut im Rahmen is für einen gescheiten Tourentauglichen Freerider.

Allerdings 200g sind eben doch auch irgendwie viel wenn ich sehe das andere das Bike mit 15 Kilo aufbauen......


----------



## Osti (5. Mai 2009)

moin,

ich werde meine SRAM Gripshift Shifter wohl ablösen müssen und es sollen Trigger ran. Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass es mit bestimmten Triggern und der V2 platztechnische Probleme gab. 

Kann mich da noch mal jemand erhellen, welche Kombis Probleme machen? Tendiere gerade zu dem Sram attack, da die recht schmal im Gegensatz zu den XT Rapidfires aussehen? 

danke,

Osti


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Bei der neuen V2 gibts keine Platzprobleme mehr. Es gibt jetzt sogar Matchmaker von Hope, da lassen sich die Shifter (X9, X.0) direkt an die Bremse schrauben.


----------



## Osti (5. Mai 2009)

ich habe aber noch die "alte" V2 mit dem langen Hebel


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Dann hast du doch Platz zwischen Griff und Hebel.


----------



## Osti (5. Mai 2009)

ja, aber ich dachte da gabs mal Probleme bzgl Platz und man den Bremsgriff sehr weit nach innen schieben musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

ja oder einen Lenker ab 700mm oder die kurzen Hebel kaufen, dann gehts super


----------



## Schreiner (5. Mai 2009)

Gibt es die matchmaker schon, das währe ja fein mit der direkten Montage, noch ein Grund mehr von der M4 auf die V2 tech aufzurüsten


----------



## LaiNico (5. Mai 2009)

ja gibt es.
edit.:
link zu einem artikel bzgl. hope matchmaker. allerdings kann man, wenn ich die bilder von der hope page richtig deute auch xt, ohne ganganzeige, montieren.
zu bestellen sind die nicht nur Ã¼ber hope, sondern ich habe sie auch schon bei diversen onlineshops gesehen (2 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger).


----------



## StillPad (6. Mai 2009)

Osti schrieb:


> ja, aber ich dachte da gabs mal Probleme bzgl Platz und man den Bremsgriff sehr weit nach innen schieben musste



Die Bremsgriffe muste sowieso sehr weit nach innen schieben sonst kannste nicht richtig zugreifen.

Also die Shimanohebel ohne Ganganzeige passen dann locker.

700er Lenker ist auch übertreiben habe alles an ein 630er dran.


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> die 200g sind eigentlich nicht ganz so wild, kommt an ein 901, wenn es denn mal kommen sollte, und da bin ich selbst mit vented scheiben und Minion DH noch knapp unter 17 Kilo was für mich noch absolut im Rahmen is für einen gescheiten Tourentauglichen Freerider.
> 
> Allerdings 200g sind eben doch auch irgendwie viel wenn ich sehe das andere das Bike mit 15 Kilo aufbauen......



Mein Tipp
-> Geh vor dem radeln nochmal zum schei55en das spart auch Gewicht<-
Oder du lässt dein Müsliriegel daheim ?!

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Vented nochmal ein Stück mehr bringen. Klar wemma aufm Schuttberg rummeiert lässt sich das natürlich nicht feststellen. Aber bei ner ordentlichen Tour mit vielen Höhenmetern, diese Bremse versagt einfach nicht.


----------



## Schreiner (6. Mai 2009)

ich nehme keine Riegel mit, ich bin traditionell mit ner semmel unterwegs 

Ich denke ich nehm die vented die floatings sind im nachrüsten nicht mehr so teuer wie die vented beim abrüsten.
Vielleicht auch vented am schweren LRS und Floating am leichten.

Die matchmaker hab ich bisher aber noch in keinem online Angebot mit dabei gesehen. Mal schauen was mein Händler bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Mai 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Gibt es die matchmaker schon, das währe ja fein mit der direkten Montage, noch ein Grund mehr von der M4 auf die V2 tech aufzurüsten




gibts schon seit 2-3 wochen bei den bekannten online dealern  bmo, hibike, bike components etc.

hab meine v2 jetzt endlich montiert inkl direct mount für den shifter, morgen gehts auf die piste, bin mal gespannt, hab mit der hebel einstellung rumgetüfftelt, und muss sagen die kann man echt für jeden finger und drunkpunkt nach belieben einstellen, bis jetzt finde ich die v2 perfekt

bei einem 630er lenker wie oben beschrieben würd ich mal gerne bilder sehen, kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß das irgendwie passt mit der reichweite


----------



## LaiNico (6. Mai 2009)

link #1 @ 24,90â¬
link #2 @ 23,90â¬
link #3 @ 34â¬


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> ich nehme keine Riegel mit, ich bin traditionell mit ner semmel unterwegs
> .



Na dann musste hald an der Butter sparen


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2009)

Hier noch kur was vom dirtmag

http://dirtmag.co.uk/fresh-produce/category/components/hope-direct-shifter-mounts/dirt-1234642.html


----------



## StillPad (6. Mai 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> bei einem 630er lenker wie oben beschrieben würd ich mal gerne bilder sehen, kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß das irgendwie passt mit der reichweite



War vorhin nochmal unten sind knapp 640mm


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> War vorhin nochmal unten sind knapp 640mm
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPad (6. Mai 2009)

Besser als die ganze Spacken ohne Klingel...

Ausserdem braucht man dank ProII keine Klingel mehr.
Das Foto ist übrigens schon 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Osti (7. Mai 2009)

ok, ich müsste nen 690 oder 700mm Lenker haben. Es werden wohl die Sram Attack Trigger, die sind schmal und haben die Ganganzeige vertikal in der Schelle integriert...


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Mai 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> War vorhin nochmal unten sind knapp 640mm



da kannst du ja mit der ganzen hand zupacken, mir wär das zu nah am griff, mit der einstellung käm ich so gar nicht klar, oder hast du so kleine hände, oder bremst mit min 2 fingern?


hier mal auf nem 760er lenker, eingestellt daß ich mit dem zeigefinger genau am ende des hebels bin








und 2 bilder vom direct mount mit x9 shifter


----------



## Osti (7. Mai 2009)

ich sehe da zwei ganz andere Hebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Mai 2009)

und das ist das schlimme an der sache

die alten waren wohl einen ticken länger (wenn ich mich nicht irre), was die sache für mich noch unverständlicher macht, wie man mit der einstellung klar kommen kann


----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> da kannst du ja mit der ganzen hand zupacken, mir wär das zu nah am griff, mit der einstellung käm ich so gar nicht klar, oder hast du so kleine hände, oder bremst mit min 2 fingern



Mit der ganzen Hand zupacken wäre ziemlig unbequem.
Ist so eingestellt das man mit 2 Finger bremst.

Der Lenker ist original 680-700 was mir aber viel zu breit ist um durch die Bäume zu kommen. Schon der 640er ist zeimlig knapp manchmal


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Mai 2009)

komm gibs zu du bist tischler oder arbeitest im sägewerk


----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2009)

Nope, habe sogar ziemlig große Hände 

Aber wie schon gesagt ist genug Platz dazwischen um Trigger Schalthebel zwischen zu bekommen.


----------



## milchkoenig (7. Mai 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt ist genug Platz dazwischen um Trigger Schalthebel zwischen zu bekommen.



Das in jedem Fall!

Aber was die Lenkerbreite betrifft, passt die alte V2 bei meinem Syntace Vektor DH ab 700mm Lenkerbreite und auch nur mit den kurzen Hebeln!
Allerdings hab ich auch die Ergon Griffe die klauen an jedem Ende ca. 1cm für die Verschraubung.


Hat Jemand eine Ahnung wie sich die neuen Tech-Hebel an der Moto machen?
Sind die genau so breit?
Ändert sich die Bremspower?
Sind das die gleichen Hebel wie bei den X-Modelen und sind die mit dem alten Bremssattel kompatibel?


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2009)

hui geballtes fachwissen über die v2! kann ich die vented scheiben ohne weiteres gegen andere hope scheiben tauschen? so kann ich vielleicht noch etwas gewicht sparen. eine vented scheibe wiegt ja fast 300g.  es handelt sich um die moto v2. (mit kurzen hebeln)


----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2009)

Die Hebel kannste mixen wie du lustig bist 
Sind wohl von Kolbenvolumen alle gleich.


----------



## szamarmadar (7. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich auch ne Frage: Brauche ich für ne Gabel(Travis) mit Postmount 8" nen Adapter oder passt die Bremse so da dran(ich tendiere dazu, keinen zu brauchen)? Habe mir nen Satz bestellt und grüble nun ob ich gleich nen Adapter hinterher ordern soll.
Der Mix von Totem und Code z.B. passt ja auch ohne.......help me please.

szamar


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Mai 2009)

888 und hope passt auch mit postmount, gocycles war zwar der meinung ich bräuchte nen adapter, dem war aber nicht so

und wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß einige ihre vented disks los werden wollen....................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuidara (7. Mai 2009)

Gibts die Matchmaker eigentlich auch für das alte Modell? Hab nur was für die Tech-Modelle gefunden 
Bzw kann man die irgendwie montieren, dass der Trigger trotzdem passt?


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Mai 2009)

nur für tech hebel


----------



## szamarmadar (7. Mai 2009)

sooo....hab mich grade durch Pinkbike geklickt, da gibts n Foto von ner Totem-V2-Kombo ohne Adapter, müsste also passen.  

Kriegt man an den Matchmaker auch nen 09er Sainthebel(laut Hope ja, laut Produktbeschreibungen diverser Onlineshops nich)?
Ich bin verwirrt....n bisschen....


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Mai 2009)

dann vertrau mal der aussage von hope, die sollten es wissen, die haben die dinger gebaut


----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß einige ihre vented disks los werden wollen....................................




Meine Vented steht schon ewig drin, nur mal lesen


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2009)

@kroiterfee: du kannst auch die V2 Floatings fahren. Ich probier grad die neuen Avid G3 Scheiben, hatte welche übrig und gefallen mir einfach von der Optik und vom Gewicht. Ob sie mit der Bremse zusammenpassen, muß sich zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (7. Mai 2009)

Aiai jetzt mischt der Kroiter hier auch noch mit

Und es kommt wider die gleiche Beschwerde dass die Vented-Scheiben doch so schwer sind. 

Jungs ich sags nochmal!!! Nehmt einfach einen Müslierigel weniger mit auf Tour dann ist das Gewicht wider gespart.

Ich versteh dat nisch wie man diese sündteuren Scheiben gegen einfache tauschen kann. Zumal die Dinger auch noch Sinn machen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

wem die Vented zu schwer ist, der hat die V2 gar nicht verdient


----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2009)

Es müsste 183 Vented geben die es ja leider noch immer nicht gibt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

ja die hätte ich auch gerne für hinten


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2009)

Jetzt laßt mich doch, ich schraub halt gern !


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2009)

hehe... naja dann halte ich mal ausschau nach den v2 floating... christop sag bescheid wenn du was weisst mit den g3-scheiben.

gewicht ist mir nicht egal. ich fahre ja auch den berg hoch und schiebe nicht wie der ruhrpottler.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

da Du ja noch nie mit einen Fully den Berg rauf bist, sollte das erst mal bewiesen werden


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2009)

gilt cc-fully mit hs33?


----------



## denicoo (7. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwer nen Adapter für ne Boxxer auf Mono6 ti rumliegen?????


----------



## StillPad (7. Mai 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja die hätte ich auch gerne für hinten


Genau das ist der Grund!

Für Hinten, mehr Bremsleistung als eine normal 183 dafür aber kein 203mm klingeln.

Schon damals als die V2 vorgesteltl wurde hieß es es soll 183mm geben.
2 Jahre danach gibs es es endlich für Floating...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (7. Mai 2009)

type `13179` @ this page
an denicoo:


----------



## denicoo (7. Mai 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> type `13179` @ this page
> an denicoo:



Hab ich heute da bestellt aber bis er da ist dauerts auch , die Händler bei uns können auch grad nicht liefern.......


----------



## Trailbauer (17. Mai 2009)

Ich darf mich nun auch endlich Besitzer eines Moto V2 Ankers nennen  Habe nur leider noch keine Scheiben. Der günstigste Preis, den ich gefunden hab war bei Chainreactioncycles. Ist für mich im Moment leider auch noch zu teuer. Hat einer von euch nen Satz schwarze 203/203 oder 203/183 floatings abzugeben? Wenn ja dann bitte bei mir melden!
Gruß
Niko


----------



## StillPad (18. Mai 2009)

Hast ne PM


----------



## softbiker (21. Mai 2009)

Ich brauch echt Hilfe.

Ich krieg an meiner Bremse keinen Druckpunkt mehr her??

Woran kann dass liegen. Ich hab jetzt nach alt hergebrachter Methode entlüftet, dann hab ich mit diesem Service-Kit entlüftet und ich bekomme einfach keinen Druckpunkt. Immer kann ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen und nichts aber gar nichts tut sich.

Erklärt mir einer mal wie dass funktioniert aber bitte schritt für schritt. Mit der englischen anleitung komm ich nicht weit da happerts an den Sprachproblemen. 

Ich bin echt zum blöd und am verzweifeln.


----------



## pfalz (21. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich hab das immer so gemacht, das hat geklappt (entspricht wohl auch weitestgehend dem Hope-Prozedere):

benötigt werden:

1x Stück Schlauch, der über den Entlüftungsnippel passt
1x Auffangbehäter ('Sammelflasche')
1x Spritze (weil ich nich so gut zielen kann mit der DOT5.1 flasche)
DOT 5.1
1x 8er Gabelschlüssel

Also,

1. LR raus, Beläge raus, Kolben ganz zurückdrücken, BPC ganz rausdrehen, Staubschutzkappe am Entlüftungsnippel ab

2. An den Entlüftungsnippel nen Schlauch gepfrimelt, dieser führt in eine 'Sammelflasche'

3. Bremsgriff waagrecht stellen

4. Deckel ab, Gummidichtung raus ('Diaphragma' heißt das bei hope )

5. Jetzt wirds tricky, klappt am besten mit nem Helfer, aber auch ohne ganz gut:
5.1. Entlüftungsschraube 1/4 Umdrehung auf
5.2. Bremshebel langsam ziehen (jetzt sollte in den unteren Schlauch Bremsflüssigkeit/Luft gedrückt werden)
5.3. Entlüftungsschraube zu (Hebel gezogen lassen!)
5.4. Bremshebel langsam lösen (während des letzten Drittels des Hebelweges müsste der Flüssigkeitsspiegel im Vorratsbehälter absinken)
5.5. Entlüftungsschraube 1/4 Umdrehung auf

und so weiter bis keine Luft mehr kommt, dabei imer schön Flüssigkeit oben nachfüllen, zwischendurch mal Hebel, Sattel und Leitungen abklopfen, um Luftblasen zu lösen.

6. Wenn keine Luft mehr kommt, Entlüftungsnippel zudrehen, Hebel lösen, Vorratsbehälter mit Flüssigkeit füllen (Spritze hilft)

7. Gummidichtung 'draufrollen', d.h. nicht einfach von oben draufdrücken, sondern von einer Seite zu anderen abrollen, sonst kann es passieren, dass Du in den 'Nuten' der Dichtung Luft einschließt.

8. Deckel drauf, zuschrauben

9. Siff abwischen, Schlauch abziehen, Nippel säubern und die Staubschutzkappe wieder drauf.

So hatte ich auch immer nen Druckpunkt; mit dem Hope-Entlüftungskit konnt ich nix anfangen...


----------



## Osti (21. Mai 2009)

falls das mit Entlüften alles nichts bringt, dann kontrollier mal die erste Geberkolbendichtung. Meine hatte sich wohl mal verkantet (wie auch immer) und dann ist ne Ecke rausgequetscht worden. Ergebnis, ich konnte den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen.


----------



## softbiker (21. Mai 2009)

Super danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Der Tipp mit der Geberkolbendichtung war 100%ig richtig. Da kann ich stunden die Suppe durch die Leitung pumpen und nix tut sich.
Hat echt nur die erste Dichtung überlappt. 
Aber da mal draufzukommen.
Besten dank Jungs. Jetzt gehts noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen mitnehmen.


----------



## softbiker (22. Mai 2009)

So. Seit gestern funktioniert meine brake also wider. Und dass besser als zuvor.
Hab jetzt EBC-redstuff verbaut und was soll ich sagen?

Die ziehen wie Schwein. 

Kann man also nur weiter empfehlen. Wies mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht sag ich dann wenn Erfahrungswerte vorliegen.

Grüße Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (26. Mai 2009)

Also, dass der Druckpunkt zu nahe am Lenker liegt scheint ein allgemeines Problem der Moto zu sein. Ich habe es zuletzt damit behoben, dass ich - nachdem ich Kolben und Scheibe ausgebaut hab - einfach die Kolben ein wenig herausgepumpt habe. Jetzt ist der Druckpunkt wieder dort wo er sein soll - und bleibt auch dort. 

Automatische Belagverschleißnachstellung ist also nicht, da muss nachgeholfen werden!


----------



## Osti (27. Mai 2009)

das hat mit dem Moto Hebel nix zu tun, sondern vielmehr an dem ewig langen Nehmerkolbenweg der V2. Da passt ja sowohl die breite vented als auch die normale Floatingscheibe rein. Je nachdem welche Lage nun die Nehmerkolben haben, wird der Hebelweg zu lang. Lösung ist natürlich wie du bereits festgestellt hast einfach die Kolben weiter raus zu pumpen.


----------



## oBATMANo (27. Mai 2009)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Also, dass der Druckpunkt zu nahe am Lenker liegt scheint ein allgemeines Problem der Moto zu sein. Ich habe es zuletzt damit behoben, dass ich - nachdem ich Kolben und Scheibe ausgebaut hab - einfach die Kolben ein wenig herausgepumpt habe. Jetzt ist der Druckpunkt wieder dort wo er sein soll - und bleibt auch dort.
> 
> Automatische Belagverschleißnachstellung ist also nicht, da muss nachgeholfen werden!



Hab mit der Bremse meiner Frau das selbe Problem.
Allerdings wirkt das nicht lange. 2-3 Abfahrten und der Druckpunkt ist wieder zu nah am Lenker.


----------



## Schreiner (27. Mai 2009)

Lohnt es sich die tech V2 zu kaufen oder is die MotoV2 vielleicht sogar noch unanfälliger.
Will demnächst bestellen und bin mir net sicher ob die Moto mit weniger schnigg schnagg vielleicht weniger Probleme macht.


----------



## StillPad (28. Mai 2009)

Die Moto und Tech Hebel machen genau das selbe.
Einzig den Tech Hebel kannst du ohne Werkzeug verstellen.

Willst meine V2 kaufen?


----------



## Schreiner (28. Mai 2009)

Und der moto hat auch ne Druckpunktverstellung.

Wieso verkaufst Du?

Ich steh mehr auf Neu und Garantie und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (28. Mai 2009)

Ja hat er, brauchste nun ein Inbusschlüssel zum verstellen.

http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_34.html

Warum fragen nur alle immer warum ich verkaufe? Weil ich die nicht mehr brauche!
Eine reicht am Rad.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Mai 2009)

ich wäre an einer der vented Scheiben interessiert


----------



## schrott rider (31. Mai 2009)

hallo
ich habe folgendes problem vorne fahre ich eine vented disc und wenn die scheibe wärmer wird quietscht sie in einem schrillen ton.
was kann man dagegen machen?
hinten fahre ich schwimmende scheibe aber die quitscht nicht


----------



## StillPad (1. Juni 2009)

Das was man sonst auch macht.
Bremssattel ausrichten, richtig anziehen, Beläge wechseln, Beläge anschleifen usw.


----------



## schrott rider (1. Juni 2009)

ich hab meinen händler gefragt und der meinte, dass das an der vented disc liegt,  weil sich die warme luft ausdehnt und ein pfeifen verursacht. dagegen kann man nichts machen.
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Juni 2009)

hört sich ziemlich unrealistisch an...
ist klar dass sich die luft ausdehnt, wenn sie warm wird, aber dann würde sie (wenn die scheibe schon warm ist), auch quietschen ohne dass man Bremst-logisch eigentlich!
neenee das hat nichts mit der luft zu tun sondern einfach wie bei jeder anderen Bremse auch mit den Belägen!
Ich fahre die v2 selbst und meine quietscht auch, allerdings auch nur die vordere, obwohl ich vorne und hinten Vented discs fahre! ist also alles nur einstellungssache! oder beläge verglast? einfach mal wechseln, vllt gibts dann weniger probleme.
Aber mal ehrlich was ist so schlimm am quietschen???


----------



## schrott rider (1. Juni 2009)

ok dann werd ich mal andere beläge kaufen.
ich bekomme schon ein pfeifen im ohr von dem quietschen(nein ich höre nicht zu laut musik)


----------



## ChrisPi (1. Juni 2009)

Was nimmt dein Händler so für Drogen?  Wie müsste sich dann seiner Meinung nach eine Porsche-Bremse anhören?


----------



## Osti (1. Juni 2009)

weiss jemand ab wann die Floating-Scheiben gewechselt werden sollten?  Habe schon nen ziemlichen Grat an der Bremsflanke....


----------



## pfalz (2. Juni 2009)

...für alle, die interessiert, habe komischerweise auf der Hope-Page nix gefunden...







siehe auch hier, gibts auch ne Entlüftungsanleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (3. Juni 2009)

sehr schön, danke für die anleitung und die zeichnung. 
bin ja gerade furchtbar am verzweifeln mit der bremse. hab sie erfolgreich entlüftet, der druckpunkt ist wunderbar doch nach ein paar bremsmanövern blockiert die bremse komplett. von daher versuch ichs jetzt zum dritten mal nach der obig geposteten englischen anleitung..


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2009)

Dann hast du zuviel Öl drin. War bei mir am WE auch so.


----------



## Schreiner (3. Juni 2009)

Ich will mir die V2 Floating eigentlich diese Woche bestellen, so langsam bekomme ich Angst.

Meine M4 läuft seid einem Jahr ohne Probleme außer das Ihr Power fehlt, die V2 bzw Tech V2 is wohl anfälliger.


----------



## haha (3. Juni 2009)

das entlüften an sich klappt prima. worüber ich die ganze zeit rätsel ist die optimale stellung der kolben. hab jetzt mehrere varianten ausprobiert:

-normal entlüftet, vor dem entlüften die kolben vollständig in den sattel gedrückt und nach montage des bremshebeldeckels die kolben durch drücken des hebels ausgefahren > schwammiger druckpunkt

-normal entlüftet, die kolben in originalstellung, also so wie sie stehen, wenn die beläge drin sind, gelassen > schwammiger druckpunkt

-normal entlüftet, vor dem entlüften alte beläge montiert und die kolben bis zum anschlag ausgefahren. nacher dann die kolben auseinandergedrückt, dass die scheibe schön platz hat > perfekter druckpunkt, kurzer hebelweg, doch leider nach ein paar bremsungen ein blockierendes rad

bin ziemlich ratlos, hab heute knapp 200ml dot durchgeblasen.. wie machen denn die entlüftungsexperten unter euch das? pfalz, du scheinst mir große praktische erfahrung damit zu haben, wie stellst du die kolben vor/nach dem entlüften ein? danke an alle helfer im vorraus


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2009)

@schreiner: So ein Quatsch ! Habe mit dem Hope Kit entlüftet. Kann jedes Kind.
Fahre jetzt im DH vorne die V2 auf 203mm Avid G3 Scheibe und hinten die sauleichte X2 mit 203mm Avid G3 Scheibe. Hebel sind ja die gleichen !
Die Kombi verbremst meine 0,1t ohne Probleme !


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2009)

@haha: ich drücke die Kolben ganz zurück und richte die Bremse per Augenmaß parallel zur Scheibe mit gleichem Abstand links und rechts aus. Wie bei der guten alten Hayes.
Funzt perfekt !

Noch besser: habe mangels Hope-Adapter meine V2 auf einen Avid Adapter mit den 3D Schrauben montiert....Schrauben leicht lockern...Bremse drücken...festziehen...fertig !
Die beste Kombi: Avid Adapter + 3D Schrauben kombiniert mit V2 Hebel und Bremsattel.
Avid Einbau Komfort mit Hope Bremsleistung = PERFEKT !

Die Hope Adapter sind halt nicht ganz genau, wenn der Sitz des Adapters nicht 100% plangefräst ist. Dieses Manko gleicht der Avid Adapter super aus.


----------



## haha (3. Juni 2009)

@san andreas: sorry, aber du hast mich falsch verstanden. wie ich die bremse montiere, ist mir klar. mir gehts darum, wie die kolbenstellung während/nach dem entlüften am optimalsten ist..


----------



## Schreiner (3. Juni 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @schreiner: So ein Quatsch ! Habe mit dem Hope Kit entlüftet. Kann jedes Kind.
> Fahre jetzt im DH vorne die V2 auf 203mm Avid G3 Scheibe und hinten die sauleichte X2 mit 203mm Avid G3 Scheibe. Hebel sind ja die gleichen !
> Die Kombi verbremst meine 0,1t ohne Probleme !




Ich bestell ja morgen


----------



## freeman-nick (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre siet 1 jahr die Moto V2, mein Problem ist das die Bremse extrem quitscht, bzw pfeift. Ich habe jetzt mal neue Zubehör Beläge probiert, anfangs war alles super, doch jetzt fängt diese wieder an.

Zur Info, die Bremse ist gereinigt, der Sattel ist plan.

Wer kann hier weiterhelfen?!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. Juni 2009)

@haha

ich habe die Kolben immer ganz reingedrückt, Beläge vorher raus. Druckpunkt ist für mich eigentlich in Ordnung (jetzt kommt wieder die Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe), es ist halt kein 0 - 1 Verhalten wie jetzt bei ner Saint, aber doch bissig (zumindest hat nen Kollegen, der oro fährt, beinahe über den Lenker gefeuert...  Dass ich aber auch mal etwas mehr DOT durchblasen muss, bis keine Luft mehr kommt, ist bei mir auch normal.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Fahren deine Kolben (einigermassen) gleichmässig aus? Wenn nur ein Kolben ausfährt, dann verbiegt sich die Scheibe, das könnte auch zu einem schwammigen Druckpunkt führen..

@san_andreas

die Sache mit den Avid-Adaptern hört sich gut an, vielleicht bekomme ich damit das quietschen weg..wie ist bei Dir so die Lärmbelästigung?


----------



## softbiker (4. Juni 2009)

So ich hab diese Entlüftungsarie auch hinter mir.

Ich muss auch mal folgende Feststellungen treffen:

1. Entlüften mit dem Bleeding-Kit von HOPE is easy as pie. Einfach Autoreifen anstöpseln. Die Bleeding-Flasche mit genug DOT befüllen, und einfach mal nen halben Liter durchblasen. Danach ist das System 100%ig ohne Luft.

2. Allerdings habe ich dabei festgestellt, wenn ich dass System unter Druck setze und den linken Kolben hinten mit etwas zurückhalte dann fährt der rechte Kolben nur minimalst aus (so 2-3mm). IST DAS NORMAL? 

Bei meinen innenbelüfteten Scheiben reicht dass ja was der Kolben um 1 oder 2 mm rauskommt aber bei normalen Scheiben. Normalerweise müsste es den Kolben doch ganz rausdrücken wenn ich den linken festhalte und das System mit 3 bar unter Druck setze?

3. Zur Frage von HAHA.  Der Druckpunkt wird optimal wenn du:

a) zwei alte Beläge reinmachst, wie die pfalz das beschrieben hat und dann pumpen tust. Ist die Bremse entlüftet dann:
b) Das Diaphragma auf den Ausgleichsbehälter dann
c) die Kolben zurückdrücken und
d) erst jetzt den Deckel auf den Ausgleichsbehälter schrauben

Das hat den Vorteil das es zwar das Dot zurückdrückt beim Kolben schieben aber eben das DOT nicht aus dem Kreislauf süfft. 

Dann dürfte es sich auch mit blockierender Scheibe haben.


----------



## haha (5. Juni 2009)

so, danke erstmal für die zahlreichen vorschläge. hab jetzt für mich die beste lösung gefunden: die entlüftung mit dem hope-kit bei montierter bremse inkl. belägen in originalstellung. die bremse einfach schön mit nem lappen abdecken, dann geht auch nichts in die hose. der druckpunkt ist und bleibt allerdings weiterhin nicht berauschend, aber man kann damit leben. scheinbar ist es unmöglich, einen punkt her zu bekommen wie bei der auf der eurobike ausgestellten v2..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> scheinbar ist es unmöglich, einen punkt her zu bekommen wie bei der auf der eurobike ausgestellten v2..



mit dem Moto Hebel kein Problem


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2009)

@haha: den harten Druckpunkt kriegst du hin, indem du den Ausgleichsbehälter nach der vorschriftsmäßigen Entlüftung noch mit einer Spritze bis oben hin mit Öl ausfüllst.


----------



## Osti (5. Juni 2009)

was soll denn die Menge an Bremsflüssigkeit im AB mit dem Druckpunkt zu tun haben? der Druck wird erst aufgebaut, nachdem der Kolben die Bohrung zum AB bereits geschlossen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2009)

Probiers aus.


----------



## haha (5. Juni 2009)

ausgleichsbehälter ist leider schon aufgefüllt. wie gesagt, ich hab stunden verbracht und alles ausprobiert.. der druckpunkt ist jetzt auch nicht superschwammig, aber mmn müsste er besser sein. alles gewöhnungssache, aber irgendwie ein bisschen schade


----------



## StillPad (5. Juni 2009)

Naja das bewirkt nur das zuviel Dot im AGB ist und somit ein Vordruck herrscht sobald es sich ein wenige erwärmt.

Ansonstne stimmt das schon das der wirkliche Druck erst aufgebaut wird wenn der Kolben ein bestimmten Punkt erreicht hat.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist

DIe BPC Schraube vor dem Entlüften raus zu drehen was man laut Hope nicht machen soll und dann später reindrehen 

So bekommt man die auch sehr hart.

Wie genau der BPC funzt weiß ich aber nicht, hier wurde ja damals mal gerätselt. Seitdem habe ich nix wieder davon gelesen.


----------



## freeman-nick (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre siet 1 jahr die Moto V2, mein Problem ist das die Bremse extrem quitscht, bzw pfeift. Ich habe jetzt mal neue Zubehör Beläge probiert, anfangs war alles super, doch jetzt fängt diese wieder an.

Zur Info, die Bremse ist gereinigt, der Sattel ist plan.

Wer kann hier weiterhelfen?!

Gruß


----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2009)

also die BPC schraube macht nix anderes wie den hebelkolben weiter rein oder raus zu "drücken". zumindest am neuen tech-hebel. mit der griffweitenschraube stellt man dann eben den hebel wieder in die gewünschte entfernung zum lenker.

warum soll man vor dem entlüften nicht alles auf minimum stellen? so stellt man sicher, dass man die max. mögliche menge an dot/öl ins system bekommt.
mache ich seit jahren bei jeder disc um habe nach dem entlüften der neuen bremsen immer einen knackigen druckpunkt, der mit dem "ab werk zustand" in keinster weise zu vergleichen ist.

eien halben liter dot, wie weiter oben gepostet, durchzupumpen ist allerdings total daneben. 60-80ml reichen vollkommen aus um alle luft rauszubekommen.

quitschende bremsen sind, sofern die beläge nicht verglast oder andersweitig verschmutzt sind, reine einstellungssache. lockere speichen etc. auch mal ausgenommen.

selbst mit einer nicht aufs 1000stel planen aufnahme bekommt man jede bremse quitschfrei.
mir fällt immer schwer nachzuvollziehen wie manche ewig brauchen oder es gar nie hinbekommen eine bremse quitsch- oder vibrierfrei zu bekommen! 
vielleicht mal die herangehensweise überdenken?

an belägen sind koolstop oder swisstop bei allen bremsentypen (shimano, avid, formula, magura, hope) meine klaren favoriten.
schnell eingefahren, gute haltbarkeit und super bremsleistung (minimal unter sehr gut eingefahrenen sinterbelägen). als spät und brutalbremser (70% vorne) ist mir ein hoher reibwert sehr wichtig. daher habe ich bei allen bremsen sinter und die organischen koolstop / swisstop kombis durch und sinterbeläge sinter meiner meinung nach die "mühen" nicht wert.


greetz


----------



## softbiker (6. Juni 2009)

Ja so schön der Moto-Lever auch ist aber nen harten Druckpunkt scheint man bei der Bremse wohl nicht hinzukriegen. 
Der ist bei meinen Juicy´s schon um Welten besser.
Ich habe im Keller im noch ne 12er Grimeca mit Goodridges und den alten Hope-Pro-Levern rummliegen, da war die Einstellung Entlüftung etc. ein wahrer Traum. Einmal Reservoir-Rädchen des Pro-Levers gedreht und es hat sich wahrlich was getan. Wäre Sie nicht in so einem schweinigen rot gepulvert.

Aber ich wär hier au mal an nem Lösungsvorschlag interessiert welcher richtig funktioniert


----------



## haha (6. Juni 2009)

ja, die grünen swissstop sind auch mein klarer favorit. die haben auch damals die hayes hfx zur vernünftigen bremse gemacht. gibts leider aber noch nicht für die v2. ich probiere jetzt mal organische billigbeläge von alligator. 7,90 euro das paar. ich werde berichten..


----------



## ChrisPi (6. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir lieber die A2Z Beläge.Sind meine Favoriten,auch auf der Mono M4.Beissen genauso wie die Koolstop aber halten noch länger her u. der Preis ist ja auch top.
Diese Probleme mit Druckpunkt,quietschen usw. kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.Vielleicht hab ich als Maschinenbauer da ein anderes denken u. sehe manches als Selbstverständlich an beim montieren,aber meine Hope sind absolute Sorglosbremsen die super funktionieren.Die V2 hab ich einmal drangebaut u. seither genau einmal Bremsflüssigkeit gewechselt,ansonsten nur Belagwechsel,das wars.


----------



## LeichteGranate (6. Juni 2009)

Ohne die letzten paar Seiten gelesen zu haben, stelle ich mal nen Link zur Hope Seite rein. Dort wird unter anderem auch schön im Video "Set up a caliper" gezeigt, wie man die Kolbenstellung verändert...bei mir hat alles super geklappt, habe allerdings auch eine Mono Mini.

Hopetech


----------



## softbiker (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wär dafür dass diese Videos endlich mal auf deutsch oder zumindest mit Untertiteln auftauchen.
Gott sind meine Englischkenntnisse grottenschlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (6. Juni 2009)

heute ordentlich im bikepark gefahren. druckpunkt ist schwammig, aber wenigstens wandert er nicht mehr. hab hinten jetzt mal ne avid g3 scheibe gefahren.. die ist gnadenlos überfordert, glüht aus und hat jetzt nen wunderschönen blauton bremsleistung war minimal besser, aber mmn nicht zu empfehlen. 
ich werd jetzt mal alle dichtungen checken, beim hebeldrücken gibts ein leises schmatzgeräusch. evtl liegt da ja die ursache.


----------



## Jeff-Banks (9. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich hätte mal die Frage wie es denn mit der Dosierbarkeit der V2 aussieht.
Will mir eine neue Bremse zulegen. Bisher habe ich eine Louise und die ist in Sachen Dosierbarkeit eine Katastrophe. Bin neulich eine Avid Elixir gefahren die war sehr gut. Aber trotzdem hätte ich lieber was anderes.


----------



## StillPad (9. Juni 2009)

Nun ich finde die V2 kann man super dosieren.

Ist die einzige Bremse die mich nach meiner Grimeca Sys 12 überzeugen konnte.


Nur mal so zur Frage, hat schon der die V2 mit normalen Kevlarleitung umgerüstet?
Die sollte ja deutlich leichter sein.
Wäre mal interessant wie leicht man die V2 bekommen könnte


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2009)

ich habs immer gewusst! nen weicher druckpunkt ist schlechter zu dosieren


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2009)

normale leitungen machen ca. 80g ersparnis aus. lohnt meiner meinung nach nicht.
wenn es stahlflex auch nicht braucht, die optik ist besser!


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2009)

g´soffa!?


----------



## StillPad (9. Juni 2009)

Naja 80gr is doch ordentlich 

Dazu noch 200gr von Umstieg Vented -> Floating

Nochmal 40gr bei den Schraubentausch, normal durch Titan 

Man bekommt die V2 noch auf ein Gewicht einer XT Bremse


----------



## schrott rider (9. Juni 2009)

was störn die paar gramm mehr?
gewicht beschleunigt bergab


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2009)

naja, vented is ja auch unnützes kokolores. nur schwer, sonst nix. 
titanschrauben... hmmmm... du bringst mich auf eine idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2009)

Chainreaction: 12 Stück Ti Scheibenschrauben -> 30 Euro


----------



## schrott rider (9. Juni 2009)

nimm halt composite schrauben die sind noch ein paar gramm leichter


----------



## StillPad (9. Juni 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Chainreaction: 12 Stück Ti Scheibenschrauben -> 30 Euro



Nett aber das Angebot ist besser
http://cgi.ebay.de/HOPE-mono-mini-T...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## softbiker (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte schon mal gefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Gibts den für den Moto-lever auch straitline-Hebel oder nur für die Mini?


----------



## StillPad (12. Juni 2009)

Laut angeblichen Listen sollte es die schon seit über ein Jahre geben, habe aber noch nie welche gesehn.

Zumindest wollte ich die mal vor über ein Jahr haben und die gab es laut Händler zum bestellen.


----------



## firevsh2o (17. Juni 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> quitschende bremsen sind, sofern die beläge nicht verglast oder andersweitig verschmutzt sind, reine einstellungssache. lockere speichen etc. auch mal ausgenommen.
> 
> selbst mit einer nicht aufs 1000stel planen aufnahme bekommt man jede bremse quitschfrei.
> mir fällt immer schwer nachzuvollziehen wie manche ewig brauchen oder es gar nie hinbekommen eine bremse quitsch- oder vibrierfrei zu bekommen!
> vielleicht mal die herangehensweise überdenken?



Also ich habe schon so einige Bremsen montiert und eingestellt (Hope Mono M4, div. Hayes, div. Maguras, Avid Juicy, FormulaK18) und keine dieser Bremsen quietscht wenn ich sie montiert habe. Nur die depperte Moto quietscht. Habe ich es ihr einmal für zwei Ausfahrten ausgetrieben, fängt sie danach wieder an. Das ist ein KONSTRUKTONS- bzw. MATERIALFEHLER!! Das hat nix mit Einstellung zu tun.

Das Gegquietsche bringt mich auch schön langsam zu der Überzeugung, dass ich die Moto - trotz der perfekten Bremsleistung - recht bald verkaufen werde. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (17. Juni 2009)

und wo liegt deiner meinung nach der konstruktionsfehler!? 

kommst vorbei, ich mach sie dir quitschfrei. bei mir quitsch nix.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2009)

Bei mir auch nicht. Aber ein Entlüftungskit muss man halt auch bedienen können....klar, dass dann die Hope Mist ist....


----------



## firevsh2o (18. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich hatte die M4 und eine Avid Juicy am selben Bike und beide haben nicht gequietscht (leider auch nicht ausreichend gebremst)

Ich habe mittlerweile Kool Stop Beläge probiert, die Beläge angeschliffen und auch das Swisstop Dreckszeug "Silencer" habe ich mal zwischendurch auf die Scheiben geklatscht, nix hilft (bzw. mit Swisstop bremst es halt nicht mehr). Was könnte ich noch tun. An der Ausrichtung liegt es nicht. Die Bremsen schleifen nicht, und sind absolut parallel zur Scheibe ausgerichtet. 

Was sollte ich noch tun?

Und erzählt mir nix von Entlüften oder Kupferpaste, da kann ich nur lachen!


----------



## milchkoenig (18. Juni 2009)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte die M4 und eine Avid Juicy am selben Bike und beide haben nicht gequietscht (leider auch nicht ausreichend gebremst)
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile Kool Stop Beläge probiert, die Beläge angeschliffen und auch das Swisstop Dreckszeug "Silencer" habe ich mal zwischendurch auf die Scheiben geklatscht, nix hilft (bzw. mit Swisstop bremst es halt nicht mehr). Was könnte ich noch tun. An der Ausrichtung liegt es nicht. Die Bremsen schleifen nicht, und sind absolut parallel zur Scheibe ausgerichtet.
> 
> ...



Das könnte von mir sein.


----------



## Dropdead (18. Juni 2009)

Hui, habe ja lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut...

Habe bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen mit der Bremse gemacht und quitschen tut sie selbst bei Nässe nicht (nur wenn man länger im Regen steht und nicht fährt). Weiß nicht ob darüber schon was gesagt wurde, aber ich würde in jedem Fall die Schrauben vom Bremsattel ab und an mal kontrollieren, die setzten sich vor allem nach der Erstmontage sehr stark.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren ob es sich bei den quietschenden Bremsen um Floating-Scheiben oder um die Vented-Scheiben handelt.

Die Floating sollen ja weniger Quietsch-Anfällig sein.


----------



## softbiker (19. Juni 2009)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte die M4 und eine Avid Juicy am selben Bike und beide haben nicht gequietscht (leider auch nicht ausreichend gebremst)
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile Kool Stop Beläge probiert, die Beläge angeschliffen und auch das Swisstop Dreckszeug "Silencer" habe ich mal zwischendurch auf die Scheiben geklatscht, nix hilft (bzw. mit Swisstop bremst es halt nicht mehr). Was könnte ich noch tun. An der Ausrichtung liegt es nicht. Die Bremsen schleifen nicht, und sind absolut parallel zur Scheibe ausgerichtet.
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig. 
Also 1. Kupferpaste hat an einer Fahrradbremse sowieso nix verlorgen, und entlüften ist nur dazu da um wies ja schon heist die Luft ausm System zu bekommen und einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt zu erzeugen.

2. Würde ich mal das Lagerspiel deinen Naben überprüfen vielleicht ists ja mit einer kurzen Ausrichtung getan.

3. Beläge? Mal ehrlich von diesen siwssstop halte ICH eh nicht so viel. da  haben meine Bremse auch ab und an gejault. Probiers mit schweinigen A2Z oder meine Empfehlung EBC-Beläge.

4. Die Scheibe mit stinknormalem Isypropylalkohol reinigen. Mer als den Dreck runterwischen geht sowieso nicht.

Mehr würde mir auch nicht einfallen


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2009)

EBC, dort dann die Redstuff???

Meine M4 fahre ich schon lange mit Swissstop, die waren Perfekt gegenüber den originalen.

Die V2 die Heute kommt, würde ich erstmal original testen und eventuell die EBC Redstuff probieren.

Hab hier gesucht aber all zu viele fahren die red stuff wohl nicht?!?


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Juni 2009)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Das ist ein KONSTRUKTONS- bzw. MATERIALFEHLER!! Das hat nix mit Einstellung zu tun.




Schonmal deine Speichenspannung,Laufräder etc. angeschaut? Labiler,dünnwandiger Rahmen? Gründe gäbs viele.Bei einem "normalen" Aufbau (am CC-Bike hat die Vented nix verloren) quietscht die V2 mit SICHERHEIT weniger als andere Bremsen,da sie massiver u. stabiler konstruiert ist!
Bremsbeläge nehm ich derzeit nur noch die A2Z.Haben die gleiche (wenn nicht noch bissigere) Leistung wie Koolstop aber halten etwas länger u. dazu ein Top-Preis.Swisstop sind zwar sehr haltbar aber nicht ganz die Bremsleistung.Originalbeläge waren mir zu kraftlos


----------



## StillPad (19. Juni 2009)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte die M4 und eine Avid Juicy am selben Bike und beide haben nicht gequietscht (leider auch nicht ausreichend gebremst)
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile Kool Stop Beläge probiert, die Beläge angeschliffen und auch das Swisstop Dreckszeug "Silencer" habe ich mal zwischendurch auf die Scheiben geklatscht, nix hilft (bzw. mit Swisstop bremst es halt nicht mehr). Was könnte ich noch tun. An der Ausrichtung liegt es nicht. Die Bremsen schleifen nicht, und sind absolut parallel zur Scheibe ausgerichtet.
> 
> Was sollte ich noch tun?



Kupferpaste nimmste nur bei klingelenden Scheiben, habe ich auch drauf gehabt.
Brachte aber bei mir nicht allzuviel

Man sollte überlegen was man bei anderen Bremsen tut?!
Was war das Problem wenn man Cantis damals hatte?

Die Beläge müssten gleichzeitig und ein ein leichten Winkel zur Felge kommen.

Nun bei dir die Frage fahren die Kolben gleichmäßig aus und drücken nicht die Bremsscheibe zur Seite?

Ich habe die original Beläge drauf die kaum gequietscht haben und sehr lange halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. Juni 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> EBC, dort dann die Redstuff???
> 
> Meine M4 fahre ich schon lange mit Swissstop, die waren Perfekt gegenüber den originalen.
> 
> ...



 Lecker die Dinger. Wenn man den Abrieb verkraftet. auch preislich


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2009)

Abrieb is wurst, performance is wichtiger!!!

Mach mir doch keine teure Bremse hin und verschenke Performance wegen ein paar Euro mehr Bremsbeläge im Jahr.
Dosierbarkeit is auch mit denen noch gut?


----------



## fl1p (19. Juni 2009)

Hätte jemand Interesse an einer roten 183mm floating Scheibe inkl. I.S. Adapter?

An meinem Commencal ist direkt ein PM Adapter dran, weshalb ich min. eine 200er Scheibe fahren muss...

Würde auch gerne einfach gegen eine rote 203mm floating Scheibe tauschen.


----------



## softbiker (19. Juni 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Abrieb is wurst, performance is wichtiger!!!
> 
> Mach mir doch keine teure Bremse hin und verschenke Performance wegen ein paar Euro mehr Bremsbeläge im Jahr.
> Dosierbarkeit is auch mit denen noch gut?



Naja also je weicher die Beläge des do besser dosierbar würde ich mal meinen.
Auf jeden Fall sind redstuff-ebc meine NR.1

Je mehr ich fahre desto bissiger wern se.


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2009)

Merci, werden getestet, leider is das Bike für die V2 die heute oder morgen kommen soll noch immer net da


----------



## StillPad (20. Juni 2009)

fl1p schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Interesse an einer roten 183mm floating Scheibe inkl. I.S. Adapter?
> 
> An meinem Commencal ist direkt ein PM Adapter dran, weshalb ich min. eine 200er Scheibe fahren muss...
> 
> Würde auch gerne einfach gegen eine rote 203mm floating Scheibe tauschen.



Damit hättest du mal ne Woche vorher kommen sollen 

Nun habe ich selber welche gekauft.


----------



## firevsh2o (20. Juni 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Schonmal deine Speichenspannung,Laufräder etc. angeschaut? Labiler,dünnwandiger Rahmen? Gründe gäbs viele.Bei einem "normalen" Aufbau (am CC-Bike hat die Vented nix verloren) quietscht die V2 mit SICHERHEIT weniger als andere Bremsen,da sie massiver u. stabiler konstruiert ist!
> Bremsbeläge nehm ich derzeit nur noch die A2Z.Haben die gleiche (wenn nicht noch bissigere) Leistung wie Koolstop aber halten etwas länger u. dazu ein Top-Preis.Swisstop sind zwar sehr haltbar aber nicht ganz die Bremsleistung.Originalbeläge waren mir zu kraftlos



OK, also nochmal. Das Bike ist ein Transition Dirtbag - also nicht gerade eine CC-Kutsche. Auf dem Bike hatte ich vorher Mono M4 und diese Quietschten nicht. Die V2 mit Vented Scheiben quietscht seit Tag 1. 

An Laufrädern wie Rahmen liegt es also sicher nicht!

Ich werd die Beläge halt wieder einmal anschleifen, das wird wieder für ein paar Wochen für Linderung sorgen.


----------



## ARES3001 (21. Juni 2009)

Hey leute! Ich bin seit kanpp nem Jahr sehr unglücklicher besitzer einer Moto V2 mit venteds. Ich habe bereits alles ausprobiert, x-maliges entlüften, stahlflexgetauscht, bremsbeläge (nun A2Z), dichtungen getauscht. DIe Bremse hat bei mir keinen anständigen Druckpunkt, und ich muss relativ stark dranz zerren damit sie ordentlich verzögert. Ich bin wirklich mit meinem Latein am ende und weiß nicht an was es liegen kann.

Ist zufällig jemand aus der Bodenseeregion und kennt sich mit den Dingern aus? Ich bezahle jede Arbeitsminute wenn jemand das Ding ordentlich hinbekommt. Ansonsten werde ich sie denke ich verkaufen.

grüße,

ares.


----------



## softbiker (22. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Da kriegste keinen ordentlichen Druckpunkt wie z.b. bei Juicys her. Ich weiss auch nicht woran es liegt. 
Aber wenn hier jemand das Geheimrezept weiss dann her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (22. Juni 2009)

Sich einfach dran gewöhnen 

@Ares was issen das Problem? 
Wandert der Druckpunkt, oder ist sie dir einfach zu weich?

Also wenn ich bei meiner Shimano so rein lange wie bei der V2 hauts ein vom Rad.


----------



## haha (22. Juni 2009)

ich hab gestern mal eine v2 mit moto hebel drücken dürfen: relativ harter angenehmer druckpunkt.. 
beläge hab ich jetzt von BBB drin. damit ist die bremsleistung schon deutlich gesteigert, aber immer noch nicht optimal. ich werd jetzt dazu mal den robin von hope ausquetschen.


----------



## fl1p (22. Juni 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Damit hättest du mal ne Woche vorher kommen sollen
> 
> Nun habe ich selber welche gekauft.



Verdammt. 

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Quelle als Chain Reaction Cycles für Hope Scheiben?


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juni 2009)

Ja also mein Problem ist dass die bremse einfach nen sehr ungenauen Druckpunkt hat und man relativ viel kraft im vergleich zu anderen Bremsen aufbringen muss. Im Bikepark resultiert das halt damit dass ich nach nem halben Tag steiffe unterarme hab.

woran kann denn das liegen? Ist jemand hier im Bodenseeraum der sich das ding mal anschauen kann?


----------



## softbiker (22. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich hab gestern mal eine v2 mit moto hebel drücken dürfen: relativ harter angenehmer druckpunkt..
> beläge hab ich jetzt von BBB drin. damit ist die bremsleistung schon deutlich gesteigert, aber immer noch nicht optimal. ich werd jetzt dazu mal den robin von hope ausquetschen.



So haha du bist jetzt auserkoren um den selbigen, also unseren Stamm der V2-Jünger, ein Harten  also ich meine Druckpunkt zu verschaffen.

Löcher den Typen doch mal ob das nicht möglich einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt herzubekommen. Ab Werk ist der ja schon schön straff, aber nachm ersten mal entlüften ist es dahin mit dem schönen Druckpunkt.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juni 2009)

Hab nun das gerücht gehört die kolben beim entlüften relativ weit rauszudrücken (ja raus, so dass die scheibe eigentlich nich mehr reinpasst). Damit soll man angeblich nen härteren druckpunkt hinbekommen. Was meint ihr, quatsch oder sollte ich das mal ausprobieren.

übrigens, das hope entlüftungsset ist doch schon n bißchen mist oder?? also mit ner spritze von unten nach oben gehts doch viel einfacher oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (22. Juni 2009)

wenn ne barbusige inselschönheit im baströckchen nebenher tanzt, wird es ein druckpunkt mit progression. smooth am anfang und knallhart am ende. habe zumindest ich gehört....

halt dich einfach an das vid von hope.
vorher stellste druckpunkt und hebelweite auf min., sorgfältig entlüften und fertig ist die laube.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juni 2009)

also ohne das set sondern pumpen und oben nachfüllen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Juni 2009)

ich entlüfte die wie am Motorrad auch, oben was einfüllen, öffnen, Pumpen, schließen ect. und habe eine wunderbare Moto V2 mit tollem Druckpunkt und Power satt


----------



## ibislover (22. Juni 2009)

ja, ganz ohne set.
braucht man absolut nicht.
oben rein, unten raus.
sorgfältig!
fertig.

@j-doe
eben!


----------



## StillPad (23. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich hab gestern mal eine v2 mit moto hebel drücken dürfen: relativ harter angenehmer druckpunkt..
> beläge hab ich jetzt von BBB drin. damit ist die bremsleistung schon deutlich gesteigert, aber immer noch nicht optimal. ich werd jetzt dazu mal den robin von hope ausquetschen.



Also ich habe beim entlüften mal ein wenig am Moto Hebel rumgespielt.

Habe in den Bremssattel ein Holzklotz gestopft.
Folgendes ist dabei raus gekommen.

BPC Schraube komplett draußen.
Hebel läßt sich ca. 5mm drücken

BPC komplett drin
Hebel läßt sich bestenfalls 1mm drücken.

Dazu muss das Ding natürlich auch richtig entlüftet sein.

Habt ihr an euren Bremssätteln eine Mittelmarkierung rein gefräst?

Das Hope set habe ich auch, aber benutze es nur auf Auffangflasche.
Entlüftet wird mir Spritze vom Bremssattel aus.

Kolben vorher ausgefahren lassen bringt nur zuviel DOT ins System


----------



## softbiker (4. Juli 2009)

So heute ist mir der Kragen geplatzt. Da hatte ich ganz genau 2 Wochen ordentlich Schmackes an der Bremse und heute. Bike zum Auto geschoben und schon wieder konnte ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen.

Also diese Bremse kotzt mich schön langsam echt an. Was hab ich gefummelt bis sie endlich schön entlüftet war.

Jetzt hab ich neue Kolben für oben und unten bestellt und neue Dichtungen. Wenn dass jetzt nicht klappt da hau ich den Rotz in die Tonne.


----------



## ARES3001 (5. Juli 2009)

meine ist ab mittwoch bei ebay erhältlich, hab mir ne saint geholt, wesentlich mehr power als meine hope v2 und einen wesentlich definierteren druckpunkt!


----------



## szamarmadar (5. Juli 2009)

...sehr ernüchternd, hier so mitzulesen...
Dabei hatte ich mich schon so auf die Dinger gefreut.
Erste Zweifel kommen mir nun doch, ob sie hält, was sie verspricht.

Ich hoffe, dass ich kein Montagsmodell erwischt habe, denn es werden doch nicht alle V2-Modelle so "zickig" sein...


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2009)

Also meine V2 hat nen Druckpunkt der ist 1A!!!
Entlüften der Hinterradbremse war mit etwas Aufwand auch endlich geschafft. Mein Händler hat den Bremssattel abgeschraubt, so dass es keine Steigung in der Leitung gab, dann hat alles Bestens funktioniert.
Nen Besseren Druckpunkt kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Juli 2009)

meine macht mir auch eine Menge Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (5. Juli 2009)

also ich glaube auf nen ordentlichen druckpunkt der schön präzise ist brauchst du dich allgemein nicht freun!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich habe gleich als die neu war einmal entlüftet und eingestellt.
seit dem gehe ich nur dran um die Beläge zu wechseln und alle 12 Monate spüle ich neues DOT rein.

und ich habe die ja echt schon ewig, als die ersten Technischen Daten und Fotos auftauchten hatte ich die vorbestellt und seit ich die habe bin ich endlich sorgenfrei am bremsen

evtl. sollte man mal unterscheiden zwischen Moto und Tech
ich fürchte die Tech Leute ziehen das hier ganz schön runter, da gibt es ja viel mehr Stress als mit der Moto


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2009)

ich habe die Tech 
wie gesagt funktioniert 1A


----------



## LuxSkywalker (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hab 'ne Moto V2 vorn und 'ne Moto M4 hinten...

...jup, richtig gelesen...  die M4 hat 'ne Moto Hebel bekommen...

Eingebaut - eingestellt - entlüftet. Seit dem keinerlei Streß mehr...!

...was mann von meiner vorherigen Formula K18 nicht behaupten konnte...

also ich geb meine Hope's nicht mehr her...! 

grüsse


----------



## softbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Also die vordere funktioniert ja auch 1a nur die hintere ich glaub 6mal entlüften reicht schon gar nimma. Mit Kit und ohne Kit mit Anleitung und ohne Anleitung.

Ich denke, nein ich hoffe dass es nur an einer undichten Stelle liegen kann. Na mal sehen nächste Woche gibts neue Kolben und Dichtungen und der Hebel bekommt auch nen rebuild-Kit für den Geberkolben. Und dann funktionierts bestimmt. Ich bin ja jetzt mal optimistisch. Obwohl ich heulen könnt, schönes Wetter und keine Bremse :kotz::kotz:

Ich hab auch noch ne alte Moto, aber was ist den so mit Tech´s los?


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo 

ich habe mal eine Adapterfrage!

Welchen Adapter benötige ich, wenn ich die Hope Tech V2 mit 203 Floating Disc und PM (Marzocchi 66) fahren will 
Kann ich meinen alten Adapter von der Hope M4 weiter benutzen (war ebenfalls 203mm PM)

Auf der Hope Seite konnte ich keinen finden und angeboten wird die Bremse nur mit IS  (zumindest bei bikecomponents)

Danke schon mal


----------



## bestmove (7. Juli 2009)

Das ist der richtige Adapter  Du kannst deinen voherigen Adapter auch weiterfahren sofern der an die Gabelaufnahme (PM-MZ66) passt. Ob M4, M6 oder Tech V2 die Adapter haben sich meines Wissens nicht geändert.


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige Adapter  Du kannst deinen voherigen Adapter auch weiterfahren sofern der an die Gabelaufnahme (PM-MZ66) passt. Ob M4, M6 oder Tech V2 die Adapter haben sich meines Wissens nicht geändert.



Alles klar, das ist super  der Adapter ist ja bereits in Verwendung, d.h. ich mus nur die Bremsen kaufen


----------



## StillPad (7. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt nicht ganz.

Der Adapter aussem Link ist der richtige du brauchst den "C" Adapter
Das gilt aber auch nur wenn du eine alte 66 hast mit PM 6"

Die neuen 66 haben PM 8" und brauchen kein Adapter!

Die M4 Bremssättel haben ein speziellen Bremssattel sodas man ohne Adapter schon 180mm Scheiben fahren muss bei PM 6" Gabeln.

Es kann also sein das dein Adapter der M4 223mm macht.
Es gibt aber wohl auch M4 Bremssättel die 160mm haben.

ist ein riesiges durcheinander bei Hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2009)

also ich hab ne 66 SL ATA Mod2007...hat glaub ich PM6

jetzt muss ichmal gucken welchen Adapter ich gerade mit der M4 fahre  wäre super wenn ich die Adapter untereinander (M4<->Tech V2) tauschen könnte!

den Durcheinander gibt´s nicht nur bei Hope...aus Magurazeiten kenn cih das auch noch


----------



## StillPad (7. Juli 2009)

Naja ich wusste damals auch nicht das die M4 keine "Standard PM" Bremssättel hat
Habe ich auch erst hier erfahren.

Wobei ich meine das Problem war bei der M4 der Bremssattel + Hope Adapter
Hier hat schonmal jemand im Forum mit Magura oder Shimano Adaptern
Die M4 auf 160mm vorne runter bekommen.

Die M4 ist das echt eine Problembremse 
Ich bin gespannt welche Adapter du dran hast!

Die 07er 66 haben noch PM6 so eine hatte ich bis vor ein paar Monaten auch noch


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte an meinem Freerider die Mono M6, Gustav M und Moto V2. Für mich hat sich dabei gezeigt das die Mono M6 mit A2Z Bremsbelägen, in der Summe der Eigenschaften: Bremspower, Dosierbarkeit, Druckpunkt, Standfestigkeit, Gewicht usw., schlussendlich die Nase vorne hat. In einzelnen Punkten ist sicher die Gustav M sowie Moto V2 gleich gut oder auch mal besser, aber eben nicht in der Summe. Aus dem Grund war und ist bei mir auch die Mono M6 am Bike. Ich denke, so schnell wird sich daran auch nichts ändern!


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Juli 2009)

A2Z Beläge sind für mich auch absolut erste Wahl.War jahrelang von Koolstop überzeugt,aber die A2Z sind einen Tick bissiger u. halten länger u. zudem auch billiger.Die V2 wenn nicht das hohe Gewicht hätte wär sie für mich die perfekte Bremse! Aber lieber etwas Mehrgewicht u. dafür immer genügend Power u. Standfestigkeit ohne Ende


----------



## StillPad (11. Juli 2009)

Naja so schwer ist die V2 nachdem Tuning aber auch nicht mehr..

Gerade mal etwas über 300gr

Ne XT hat da auch schon 280gr.


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juli 2009)

Die A2Z-Bremsbelege finde ich absolut Top und es sind meiner Meinung die besten Bremsbeläge in für die Mono M6. Gustav M und Moto V2 bin ich nur mit den Herstellerbelägen gefahren, da kann ich also nichts zum Zusammenspiel mit Belägen von anderer Herstellern sagen.

Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wo man fährt. In den Alpen bin ich nicht unterwegs. Hier in der Gegend gibt es zwar zum Teil auch richtig steile Abfahrten von 2-3 km Länge (die längest Abfahrt war ca. 5 1/2 km), das ist natürlich mit Abfahren in den Alpen nicht zu vergleichen. Dazu kommt noch Bikepark und bisher habe ich  meine M6 noch nicht an ihre Grenze gebracht. Wie gesagt, die Mono M6 ist in der Summe ihrer Eigenschaften für mich die beste Bremse.

Unten ein Bild von meinem Freerider mit Mono M6:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. Juli 2009)

So ich brauch kompetente Hilfe.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Heute hab ich alle Dichtungen getausch, neue Kolben rein neuen Geberkolben und es funktioniert immer noch nicht?

1. Ich habe RBF306+ Bremsflüssigkeit drinne. Kann es sein dass es an dieser liegt. Wobei das Zeug wie Castrol so ne Hochleistungsflüssigkeit ist und absolut dot-verträglich für die Bremsen.

2. Von CRC-hab ich dann auch mal 2 unterschiedliche Dichtungen bekommen. stand auf allen Moto drauf nur 2 waren dicker und die haben gepasst.
Gab es da von der Serie her vielleicht Unterschiede.

3. Woran kann es liegen Leute. Helft mir. Seit dem Leitungskürzen funktionert diese kacke einfach nicht mehr.

4. Den Vorbesitzer hat es anscheinend mal gewaffelt. Der Bremsgriff ist ein bissl angekrazt. Kann es sein dass der Geberkolben in der Einheit oben eine solche Ritze hinterlassen hat dass es hier immer wieder Luft zieht.

So und jetzt brauch ich INPUT denn ich bin am Ende.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Grüße Michi


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Juli 2009)

Mache erstes das RBFrotz raus,und handelsübliches 0815 Dot 5.1 rein

Neu befüllen,entlüften.Beim Ausrichten der Beläge drauf achten,dass sie die Kolben wirklich gleichmässig zur der Scheibe rausfahren (ist sehr schön auf dem Hope Video erklärt).Das ist nämlich eins der Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt,was mir einmal ein Hope Mechaniker erklärt hatte.

Ich hatte mit DEINER Bremse absolut 0 Probleme.Weder mit Druckpunkt,noch mit Quietschen,noch anderweitig.
Die Paar Kratzer kommen nunmal mit der Zeit (und daran liegts ned)

Ps:Ich fahre jetz eine Tech M4.Das was Hope Konstruiert hat,ist schlichtweg Beeindruckend.Bremskraft,Druckpunkt,Verstellung.Kein Quietschen.Mittlerweile 800km Stressfrei mit Hochalpinen abfahrten jenseits der 1500hm.So muss eine Bremse sein.Hut ab 

Wenns dir zuviel wird.Verkaufen.Eine Tech hollen.Glücklich sein.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## softbiker (11. Juli 2009)

OK. 
Das kuriose ist ja auch dass vor dem Leitungskürzen alles in Butter war.
Sogar danach bin ich noch gefahren und der Druckpunkt war zwar nimma so berauschend aber es ging irgendwie.

Beim Hope Entlüftungskit war noch DOT 5.1 dabei dann werd ich das RBF_zeugs mal rausblasen. An meiner Grimi hat das Zeug wunderbar funktioniert.

Sollte ich zu aller Sicherheit noch die Leitung tauschen. Ich hätte grad noch eine Ersatzleitung liegen.

Wenn ich das RBF-Zeugs rausmache und das DOT drinne ist muss das Teil wider funzen, ansonst, ach zum k..... die vordere funktioniert wien Anker.

Es ist echt zum heulen, stell ich mich so blöd an.


----------



## StillPad (11. Juli 2009)

Also welche Dichtungen meinst du wo 2 verschiende geliefert wurden?
Vielleicht die für den Bremssattel?
Dort gibs nämlich 2 verschiende Rev.
Den ersten den mal tausend mal entlüften musste und den Anfang 2007 der nun auch an der Tech dran sitzt.

Dann amche ich es immer so das ich vom Bremssättel zum Hebel entlüfte mit den Hope Kit.
Das dient nur zum Dot auffangen

PBC Schraube komplett raus drehen bis Anschlag, dann neues Dot rein bis die ersten Luftblasen kommen, die man leider immer rein drückt wenn damn die Spritze ansetzt.
Dann drehe ich die PBC Schraube rein und drücke weiter Dot rein.

Ich Hatte es nämlich das sich im Griff Luft gesammelt hatte was dann schön raus blubbert wenn man die PBC Schraube dreht.

Wenn eine Luft kommt.
Bremssattelschraube zu, Diaphragma drauf rollen, Deckel zu und fertig.

Ahja ganz zum Anfang natürlich Kolben zurück drücken


----------



## softbiker (12. Juli 2009)

Ne die Kolbendichtungen.
Die hab ich reingemacht und mich gefreut dass die Kolben auf einmal so leichtgängig sind. B
Ehe ich mich versah haben die Kolben geschmatzt und es ist auch schon rausgesifft. Beim genauen hinschauen waren dann die Dichtungen welche ich neu gekauft hab einen Ticken schmäler.

Ich werd jetzt folgendes machen.

Am Mo kommt die Ersatzleitung.

Die werde ich verbauen denn dann hab ich alles getauscht was an Dichtungen und Leitung geht.

Dann werd ich mim Kompressor dieses RBF-Zeugs rausblasen.

Anschließend den Hope Entlüftungskit drannbauen und vom Bremssattel weg mit einer Spritze das Dot neidrücken.

Und wenn dass nicht hinhaut, dann kommt nächste Woche meine Grimeca vom Eloxierer ans Bike.


----------



## ChrisPi (12. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Mache erstes das RBFrotz raus,und handelsübliches 0815 Dot 5.1 rein
> 
> Neu befüllen,entlüften.Beim Ausrichten der Beläge drauf achten,dass sie die Kolben wirklich gleichmässig zur der Scheibe rausfahren (ist sehr schön auf dem Hope Video erklärt).Das ist nämlich eins der Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt,was mir einmal ein Hope Mechaniker erklärt hatte.
> 
> ...



Hey,
kann dem nur zustimmen,DOT 5.1 rein u. gut is.Auch ich hatte noch nicht das geringste Problem mit der Bremse u. Stürze hat sie schon einige überlebt....
@SpeedyR:
Wie ist die Tech M4 im Vergleich zur Moto V2? Ist die Bremskraft ähnlich? Und wie siehts mit der Standfestigkeit aus,schonmal Fading gehabt? Würde am nächsten Bike gern etwas Gewicht sparen,aber natürlich nicht zugunsten der Bremskraft u. Standfestigkeit...
Gruß Chris


----------



## gobo (12. Juli 2009)

wollte mal 5.1 in eine hayes reinmachen,hat man mir dann aber abgeraten weil keine freigabe.
wieso 5.1 bremsflüssigkeit fahren??diese ist doch dünnflüssiger als die normale.ich kenne das nur von rennwagen o. super sportwagen.


mfg


----------



## ChrisPi (12. Juli 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ich kenne das nur von rennwagen o. super sportwagen.
> mfg



Ne,is heute gang und gäbe u. hat sich überall bewährt


----------



## softbiker (12. Juli 2009)

So nach unendlichem Googeln bin ich wohl der Lösung auf der Spur.

Nach dem Leitungskürzen habe ich die Olive gekillt. Dann hab ich ein goodridge-fitting dranngeschraubt.

Das war ja soweit ganz easy-einfach den Anschluss in die Leitung schrauben und dann mit der Außentülle konntern bzw. quetschen.

Nun hab ich im lightweight-forum gelesen, dass das zur Undichtigkeit führt.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Werd ich wohl doch noch an der Leitung schrauben müssen.


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2009)

Hi

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie der reale Gewichtsunterschied einer Tech 4 und einer Tech V2 ist? Beide gleich ausgesattet, d.h. Stahlflex und 203er Floating Discs.
Bin am schwanken ob ich nicht doch lieber ne Tech M4 nehmen soll  (wegen dem Gewicht und der Kompatibilität zu meiner aktuellen Mono M4)

Macht das Mehrgewicht der V2 bei den Herstellerangaben nur die Vented Disc auch? 

Danke schonmal für die Info  vielleicht hat ja mal zufällig jemand beide Bremsen in identischer Ausstattung vor sich liegen und kann diese mal wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. Juli 2009)

VR 280gr
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/10921/size/big/cat/
HR 290 gr
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/10920/size/big


V2 HR




VR habe ich noch nicht fertig umgebaut


Ahja Stahlflex wiegt ca. 60gr mehr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406597


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2009)

Hey super Danke

wurde die Tech V2 im Vgl tur Moto V2 leichter/schwerer?

naja scheint sich aber eh nur um´n paar Gramm zu handeln, das kann mir dann wurschd sein!

jetzt muss die Funktion entscheiden....tja, was nimmt man denn nu 

irgendeine Empfehlung?


----------



## StillPad (13. Juli 2009)

Der Tech2 Hebel ist angeblich schwerer
Habe aber noch keine Fotos gesehn.

Vielleicht kann ja mal einer seine Tech V2 wiegen ich ahbe noch ein Satz Moto V2 mit stahlflex zum wiegen übrig.
Noch sind sie ja nicht verkauft


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> irgendeine Empfehlung?



Tech V2 =


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> jetzt muss die Funktion entscheiden....tja, was nimmt man denn nu
> 
> irgendeine Empfehlung?





SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetz eine Tech M4.Das was Hope Konstruiert hat,ist schlichtweg Beeindruckend.Bremskraft,Druckpunkt,Verstellung.Kein Quietschen.Mittlerweile 800km Stressfrei mit Hochalpinen abfahrten jenseits der 1500hm.So muss eine Bremse sein.Hut ab



Tech 4 kaufen.Nichts anderes.Für immer glücklich sein.


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2009)

ok ihr beiden (Speedy und Fibbs) 
das war abzusehen...aber nun gut....könnt ihr eure Entscheidung vielleicht auch noch mit Argumenten untermauern!
(vielleicht, was Bremse x dies und das besser kann als Bremse y...wenn möglich aus eigener Erfahrung und nicht nur vom hören sagen! Die alte M4 hab ich noch, falls ihr Vergleiche diesbezüglich machen könnt!

Wäre super nett wenn ihr etwas dazu schreiben könnt!

Danke


----------



## StillPad (13. Juli 2009)

Das kansnt eigendlich nur du selber entscheiden indem du beide mal testest.

Ich könnte nun defintiv sagen V2 in mein Augen die beste Bremse

Ein direkten Vergleich kann nur einer ziehen das beide am Bike hat


----------



## Maddin (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal die Vorgänger im Vergleich gefahren (Mono M4 -> jetzt Moto V2) und mit der V2 hab ich kein Fading. Bei der M4 hatte ich ich Fading. Allerding bin ich in der 0,1t Klasse. Wenn Du leicht bist, könntest es Du mit der Tech4 probieren.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2009)

ich kann dir leider keinen direkten Vergleich bieten, da ich nur die V2 im Einsatz habe.
Mit dieser bin ich aber 100% zufrieden!! Bremspower, Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit alles vom Feinsten!!! Und die Verarbeitung sowieso!!

Da hilft wirklich nur ausprobieren!! GURU müsste doch da was zum Testen haben ...

Gruß

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ok ihr beiden (Speedy und Fibbs)
> das war abzusehen...aber nun gut....könnt ihr eure Entscheidung vielleicht auch noch mit Argumenten untermauern!
> (vielleicht, was Bremse x dies und das besser kann als Bremse y...wenn möglich aus eigener Erfahrung und nicht nur vom hören sagen! Die alte M4 hab ich noch, falls ihr Vergleiche diesbezüglich machen könnt!
> 
> ...



Ich hatte zuvor die Moto V2 mit Vented.
Die V2 ist in einem Punkt überlegen,und das ist unbestritten.Die Bremsleistung.Das wars aber schon 

Deine M4 hat 2 kleine und 2 grosse Bremskolben
Die Tech4 hat 4 grosse Bremskolben (!)
Auch hier hat Hope nachgelegt.gut so.


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2009)

nnne de Guru hat auch nur die M4 am Nicolai...glaub ich zumindest! Frag morgen mal 

Ich dachte mir die Tech V2, da ich mir manchmal etwas mehr Bremspower bei meiner Mono M4 wünsche. Dosierbarkeit und Druckpunkt, alles wunderbar...Verarbeitung sowieso 
Ich wusste zwar, dass die Mono M4 etwas schwächer in der Power ist (als meine vorherige Louise FR), aber in Standfestigkeit, Dosierbarkeiit finde ich sie um einiges besser!

Dann werde ich mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen und mir dann überlegen was ich nun nehme....vielleicht bekomme ich ja die Erleuchtung heut Nacht!

Danke an alle für die Infos ich wusste doch, dass ihr mehr wisst ;9


----------



## Schreiner (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte jetzt ein Jahrt die M4. die war mir etwas zu schwach.

Hab jetzt seid ein paar Tagen die Tech V2, zwei Wochenenden im bikepark und bin total happy. 
Mehr Power bei gleicher Dosierbarkeit wie die M4.


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt ein Jahrt die M4. die war mir etwas zu schwach.
> 
> Hab jetzt seid ein paar Tagen die Tech V2, zwei Wochenenden im bikepark und bin total happy.
> Mehr Power bei gleicher Dosierbarkeit wie die M4.



na das ist doch mal ne Aussage....Danke


----------



## StillPad (13. Juli 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt ein Jahrt die M4. die war mir etwas zu schwach.
> 
> Hab jetzt seid ein paar Tagen die Tech V2, zwei Wochenenden im bikepark und bin total happy.
> Mehr Power bei gleicher Dosierbarkeit wie die M4.



Tja das war aber die alte M4 die Neue hat ja 2 größere Kolben
Und somit auch schon mehr Bremsleistung als die alte M4

Fakt ist eigendlich mit der V2 kann man nix falsch machen hatte dmals auch sehr große Zweifel an der Bremse und davor nochmal ne M6 gekauft was ein großer Fehler war.


----------



## Phil (14. Juli 2009)

Ähm ihr solltet vllt noch dazu sagen, welche Beläge ihr fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2009)

Phil schrieb:


> Ähm ihr solltet vllt noch dazu sagen, welche Beläge ihr fahrt!



ok bin jezt von den Standard Belägen ausgegangen. Ich hatte auch mal welche von Trickstuff (war´s glaub ich ) getestet, aber mir haben die original Hope Beläge besser gefallen.


----------



## Schreiner (14. Juli 2009)

Klar die neue M4 soll mehr Power haben als die alte, an die V2 wird se trotzdem net kommen.

M4 hab ich mit Swissstop gefahren.

V2 momentan noch original, werde demnächst EBC und die Koolstop testen.

Die Orginal V2 sind bisher aber gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## ChrisPi (14. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuvor die Moto V2 mit Vented.
> Die V2 ist in einem Punkt überlegen,und das ist unbestritten.Die Bremsleistung.Das wars aber schon



Unbestritten ist das die V2 Vented standfester ist! Die reine Bremspower ist bei meiner V2 gegenüber der Mono M4 (die auch mal am VR war) nicht allzuviel größer.
Bremsbeläge haben mir die original Hope bei beiden nicht gefallen.A2Z sind meine absoluten Favoriten vor den Koolstop.Haben deutlich mehr Bremskraft u. halten genauso lange her wie die originalen.
Die unterschiedlich großen Kolben bei der Mono M4 waren ja meines Wissens um die Beläge nicht so keilförmig abzubremsen,was auch wunderbar funktioniert.Wenn die neue Tech M4 allerdings noch mehr Bremskraft hat wäre sie für mich eine Alternative zur V2,denn die Standfestigkeit der V2 hab ich auch in Innsbruck nicht an ihre Grenze gebracht.Interessant wäre noch wie standfest die Tech M4 ist,im Vergleich zur Moto M4 oder V2,hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Gruß Chris


----------



## StillPad (14. Juli 2009)

Es gibt keine Moto M4


----------



## ChrisPi (14. Juli 2009)

Ja dann halt Mono M4 u. Moto V2


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

kurze frage: welchen adapter brauche ich um eine moto vented 203mm (pm) an einer lyrik (pm) fahren zu können? oder brauchts da keinen adapter?


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Juli 2009)

Den hier

P.M auf 203mm Scheibe 

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...Postmount__203mm_zu_Postmount_Bremssattel_-C-


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab so einen 



 Allerdings montiert


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

dafür wird mein bike schöner als deins. 

das ist der hbmc oder? gibts den nur in silber? ich wollte den in schwarz haben...


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meinen schwatten gegen einen silbernen eigetauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)




----------



## StillPad (14. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dafür wird mein bike schöner als deins.
> 
> das ist der hbmc oder? gibts den nur in silber? ich wollte den in schwarz haben...



Verkaufe ich neu gerade bei Ebay 

Habe auch noch ein gebrauchten hier


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Aber Kroiter kauf ihn lieber in silber, lass dir gesagt sein ich wollte das schwarze Ding auch erst an die Lyrik schrauben aber das schaut bescheiden aus

Lyrik mattschwarz, Adapter glänzend schwarz und Bremse silber. NENENE

Der silberne Adapter mit silbernen Bremse macht viel mehr her.


----------



## StillPad (15. Juli 2009)

Zu Spät


----------



## softbiker (16. Juli 2009)

So Jungs nächste Woche gibts nen Haufen Alu-Schrott auf dem Hope gelasert steht im Bikemarkt günstig zu erwerben.

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf diese Scheiss-Bremse

Ich habe:

Dichtungen getauscht
Kolben getauscht
Neue Goodridge-Leitung mit Fittings verbaut
neuen Geberkolben mit neuem BPC-Gerümpel verbaut.

Ich habe auf jede nur erdenkliche Tour diesen Schei$$dreck entlüftet.
Wenn ich das Enlüftungsset drann hab ist der Druckpunkt super.
Sobald ich dass runterschraube und den Deckel oben draufmache ist der Druckpunkt ratzefatze weg.



Ich kann noch eins machen die Bremse einschicken, dann kann ich die Leitung hald nicht durch den Rahmen verlegen, aber ich krieg dass grosse Kotzen mit dem Teil.

Alles wirklich alles bis auf die Alu-Frästeile sind neu, nach Anleitung entlüftet, Einmal gepumpt und der Druckpunkt ist ja wie soll ich Sagen:
S E R V U S futschikago. Wahrscheinlich so wie die Bremse.
Und jetzt ist verdammt nochmal DOT drinne


----------



## StillPad (16. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber sehr komisch, Entlüf. Kit dran und es geht und ohne gehts nicht?

Haben deine Bremssättel eine Markierung für die Mitte?
Ist so ein dünner eingefräster Strich


----------



## softbiker (16. Juli 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste was für einen Strich?

Das würde auch keine Rolle spielen, ich weis einfach nicht woran es liegt.


----------



## StillPad (16. Juli 2009)

Guckst du







Da siehste die Markierung
Wenn du keine hast ab Robin ein Mail geschrieben der tauscht dir dann die Sättel aus!


----------



## softbiker (16. Juli 2009)

OK warum ham die das getauscht?

Hab an [email protected] vorher sowieso ne mail geschrieben, da hab ich das dann noch nachgetragen.

Hoffe die Antwort auf meine email dauert nicht wida 3 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1616 (17. Juli 2009)

könnt mir mal jemand sagen wo´s diese bremse gibt??


----------



## ChrisPi (17. Juli 2009)

freerider1616 schrieb:


> könnt mir mal jemand sagen wo´s diese bremse gibt??



Ruf mal die Auskunft an...


----------



## softbiker (17. Juli 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ruf mal die Auskunft an...



Willkommen bei der 11833, ihrer Auskunft der deutschen Telekom, für jede Minute zahlen Sie nur 1,99 -> Soviel würde diese ..... Frage kosten 
Nichts für ungut


----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2009)

freerider1616 schrieb:


> könnt mir mal jemand sagen wo´s diese bremse gibt??



speerlaufraeder.de 
bikebox.de
gocycle.de
bike-components.de
chainreactioncycles.com

Falls du die auf den Foto meinst, die gibs nur bei mir so


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juli 2009)

was hat es denn jetzt genau mit diesem Strich auf sich, den habe ich auch nicht dran ?!


----------



## fl1p (17. Juli 2009)

Der dient wohl dazu, dass man den Sattel leichter mittig über der Scheibe ausrichten kann.
Ist bei meiner Moto V2 auch vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2009)

Mit Strich neue Rev. des Bremssattels
Ohne Strich alte Version die Probleme machen kann.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juli 2009)

aha danke, dann habe ich mit meinem ja Glück gehabt, der funzt und hat keinen Strich


----------



## softbiker (17. Juli 2009)

Hab mit Robin telefoniert. Alles schon geritzt. 

Er wollte nicht so recht rausrücken damit woran es liegt, aber ich denke an den Dichtungen und der Kolbenform. Und er meinte auch dass das nur in der ersten Serie passieren kann.

Aber was soll´s jetzt bin ich estma glücklich dass das Problem damit dann hoffentlich behoben ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juli 2009)

bekommst Du die vorab oder gibt es die neuen erst wenn man die alten eingeschickt hat?
ich frage weil ich im Zweifelsfall ungerne ein paar Tage auf die Bremse verzichten möchte


----------



## softbiker (17. Juli 2009)

Nein ich muss Sie einschicken. Geht aber an eine deutsche Adresse, weßhalb ich glaube das es recht schnell geht.
Unter der Woche komm ich eh nicht zum biken.
Schraub ich mir derweil hald ne andere drann


----------



## pfalz (17. Juli 2009)

> Schraub ich mir derweil hald ne andere drann



Wer hat, der hat  Hoffe, dass das klappt mit dem neuen Sätteln!


----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2009)

Dauert ca. eine Woche bsi die wieder da ist.
Schon ein paar mal mitgemacht 

Sehr lustig finde ich es das man erst nach München schickt und dann schicken die das nach England rüber.
ICh hätte die Firma ja in Norden gesetzt das die Bremse nicht erst 2mal durch Deutschland muss.

Vorallen wo alle gerade auf den Green Trip sind.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juli 2009)

Green bekommen ja nur die HOPE Teamfahrer


----------



## softbiker (18. Juli 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Dauert ca. eine Woche bsi die wieder da ist.
> Schon ein paar mal mitgemacht
> 
> Sehr lustig finde ich es das man erst nach München schickt und dann schicken die das nach England rüber.
> ...



Also ich hoffe dass das mit meinen neuen Sätteln nicht mehr der Fall ist. Sollte das allerdings auch da vorkommen wird das Teil sofort verkauft.

Das Zeug muss man nach Halbergmoos schicken. Das ist am Flughafen sone airfrigtht-cargo-firma die das dann per Jet in die UK schicken.

Und gegen diese geile grün hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. LÄCHZ.

Aber ich hab dem Robin schon geschrieben dass ich jetzt ungefähr 100 Ecken umsonst an Ersatzteilen ausgegeben hab. Naja mal sehen, werden sich schon was einfallen lassen.


----------



## StillPad (18. Juli 2009)

Ich spreche nicht von den Teamfarben

http://www.dp-dhl-gogreen.de/go/

Wo alle in moment mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (18. Juli 2009)

Mal ehrlich...warum macht das DHL bzw. wirbt damit ? 
Erstens is es ne Image-Verbesserung, zweitens reduziert es Kosten (weniger Treibstoff usw).
Deutschland lebt ja auch davon, dass jeden Tag alles von Nord nach Süd geschaft wird.In anderen Ländern ist das nich viel anders...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht von den Teamfarben
> 
> http://www.dp-dhl-gogreen.de/go/
> 
> Wo alle in moment mitmachen.



ja klar das sollte ein Wortwitz sein


----------



## StillPad (18. Juli 2009)

War mir schon klar aber bevor andere auf blöde Ideen kommen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

:d


----------



## haha (18. Juli 2009)

gerade eben mal andere beläge ausprobiert, diesmal die a2z.. endlich hat die bremse ne vernünftige, starke bremsleistung. die BBB beläge taugen also genau so wenig wie dir originalen..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

ahh, gut zu wissen, die a2z habe ich hier auch noch liegen, hatte aber noch keinen Bock die zu testen 

ich mache mal mein kleines Beläge Fazit:

Koolstop - gute Leistung aber immer am quietschen und schnell  runter gefahren 
HOPE Sintermetall - quietschen bei nässe, gute Performance, halten am längsten verglasen aber schnell
HOPE organisch - quietschen bei nässe, ausreichende Performance, halten nicht ganz so lange, neigen aber weniger zum verglasen
A2Z - werden jetzt mal getestet 

kann das jemand so bestätigen?


----------



## milchkoenig (18. Juli 2009)

EBC Redstuff->   kein Quietschen, gute Bremsleistung. 

Meine 203er Floating hab ich mir damit blau gebremst mit ordentlich Fading, diese extrem steile und schnelle Abfahrt bin allerdings auch das erste Mal gefahren und hab keinen richtigen Vergleich. Vorher hab ich nur mal die 183er mit orginal Belägen ein bischen zum faden gebracht aber die war nicht blau.
Die Abfahrt wird erst mal meine neue Bremsenteststrecke. Als nächtest geht da die Vented runter!
Vielleicht nehm ich auch mal die orginal Beläge mit um den Unterschied zu testen.

Andere Frage:
Wie machen sich verglaste Beläge bemerkbar?
Kann man es den Belägen ansehen wenn sie verglast sind?


----------



## ChrisPi (18. Juli 2009)

Swisstop sind ähnlich wie die Koolstop,halten aber länger.Quietschen kenn ich bei beiden nicht.Aber mit Abstand am besten: A2Z  Hab seit Monaten bei beiden Hope-Bremsen nix anderes mehr drin


----------



## softbiker (18. Juli 2009)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> EBC Redstuff->
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Wie machen sich verglaste Beläge bemerkbar?
> Kann man es den Belägen ansehen wenn sie verglast sind?



Natürlich sie werden durchsichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (18. Juli 2009)

Schon mal jemand die Alligator-Beläge gehabt ? 

Gibts wohl nur für die M4

Wie siehts denn mit der Dosierung aus ?

Kann jemand die A2Z und die Swisstop vergleichen ?


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Juli 2009)

Die A2Z sind um einiges bissiger als die Swisstop.Halten aber in etwa gleich lange her.Sind klar meine Favoriten.Auch der Preis ist sehr günstig


----------



## StillPad (19. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ahh, gut zu wissen, die a2z habe ich hier auch noch liegen, hatte aber noch keinen Bock die zu testen
> 
> ich mache mal mein kleines Beläge Fazit:
> 
> ...



Wo hasten Sintermetal für die V2 her?
Hope hat doch nur Organische

Das entwickelt sich ja langsam hier zur Raktenwissenschaft

Na wer hat den Witz kapiert?


----------



## T.I.M. (19. Juli 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wo hasten Sintermetal für die V2 her?



Hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17252


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2009)

ja gibt es eigentlich über all wo es auch HOPE gibt


----------



## StillPad (19. Juli 2009)

gocycle hat die nicht und die haben ha normal alles von den da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2009)

ich meine ich habe die aber beim Jörg gekauft einfach mal anfragen, das die nicht im Shop sind heißt ja nicht zwingend das er die nicht hat ?!


----------



## StillPad (19. Juli 2009)

Naja sinter kommt mir nimmer ans Rad 
Habe noch 2 Sätze von den original Organischen

Das dauert also noch ein paar Jahre eh ich mir mal welche kaufen muss.

Die orignal Hope  hatte ich in ein Jahr ca. zur Hälfte runtergefahren, es haben noch keine Beläge bei mir solange gehalten.
Mit der V2 bremst man wohl anders 

Aber mit A2Z habe ich bei anderen Bremsen gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2009)

die A2Z habe ich gestern mal rein geworfen, ich bin ja mal gespannt.
wenn es hier mal trocken ist werde ich die mal einfahren und testen gehen


----------



## _evolution_ (20. Juli 2009)

schade eigentlich dass es von tr!ckstuff keine V2 beläge gibt, die könnten meiner meinung nach gut sein...


----------



## _evolution_ (20. Juli 2009)

hat jemand erfahrung mit goodridge belägen?
wobei s die ja leider auch nicht für die V2 gibt;


----------



## muddiver (21. Juli 2009)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit goodridge belägen?
> wobei s die ja leider auch nicht für die V2 gibt;




Doch, gibt es !

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26797

Ob die was taugen, kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## haha (21. Juli 2009)

meine v2 hat jetzt wieder einen anderen besitzer gefunden. mir war sie einfach nicht bissig genug, auch nach 3 belagwechseln. nun bin ich wieder formula one fahrer..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juli 2009)

A2Z gehen gut, nach dem "Einfahren" haben die heute in Winterberg ganz gut überzeugt.
Etwas mehr Power aber nicht so brutal das man das ganze nicht mehr dosieren kann, genau das richtige für Grobmotoriker wie mich 

Und ganz wichtig, die quietschen trocken nicht


----------



## _evolution_ (21. Juli 2009)

gibts von a2z eigentlich verschiedene beläge? die sind nämlich auf manchen fotos blau und auf anderen grün...


----------



## haha (21. Juli 2009)

sollten eigentlich grün sein, zumindest meine (waren) sind das..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juli 2009)

hier auch in Grün


----------



## StillPad (22. Juli 2009)

Ist angeblich beides das selbe, ist wohl eine Möglichkeit Farbe zu bekennen


----------



## Ge!st (22. Juli 2009)

Die Beläge von a2z gibt es in Grün und Blau, sind von den Eigenschaften aber sonst gleich, zumindest konnte ich beim Bremsverhalten keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich habe verschiedene Bremsbeläge ausprobiert, darunter auch Gute wie z.B. Kool Stop oder Trickstuff, aber die a2z sind einfach Top und das zu einem günstigen Preis.


----------



## cr0nite (24. Juli 2009)

ich hab im moment das normale leverblade:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17233
ist dieses hier kürzer ?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40575
greetz


----------



## softbiker (24. Juli 2009)

grrr ich warte immer noch auf meine Bremse


----------



## _evolution_ (25. Juli 2009)

@cr0nite:

Ja, der Hebel ist kürzer. ich hab auch von den serienmäßigen auf die umgerüstet, weil ich nur mit einem finger bremse und den hebel deshalb ziemlich weit innen brauche. Da mein Funn fatboy schon ziemlich weit außen zu schwellen beginnt und ich den hebel nicht noch weiter nach innen setzen konnte, hab ich auf die kurzen hebel umgerüstet (in rot), und es bringt wirklich was. Ausserdem sind sie stylisher, wegen der ausfräsungen.
stabil sind sie auch einigermaßen. hats mir zwar einmal verbogen aber ich konnte ihn problemlos wieder zurückbiegen(mit der zange).


----------



## cr0nite (25. Juli 2009)

danke für deine antwort.
hab mir überlegt auf formula umzusteigen weil ich mit der bremspower/dosierung nicht klar kam doch mittlerweile gehts ganz gut. Ich probiere wenn möglich auch nur mit einem finger zu bremsen doch manchmal erwische ich mich dabei 2 zu benutzen  ja die normalen bremshebel sind ziemlich weit aussen geht mir genau so.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juli 2009)

es gibt ja auch die "Short" Hebel, sie habe ich mir auch dran gebastelt 

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/7890/kw/Bremshebel_Moto_schwarz_--_short_--


----------



## StillPad (25. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal leute gibs die auch irgendwo günstig?

60 für 2 Bremshebel ist ja ncht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juli 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40575

und für den Herren der mal meinte Hope hat keine gesinterten:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17252


----------



## StillPad (25. Juli 2009)

Den Link kenne ich doch schon mit den gesinterten 

So wirklich günstig sind die Hebel dort aber auch nicht 46 inkl. Versand


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juli 2009)

dann musst Du Dir die halt aus einem Block feilen


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2009)

Hab heute ne mail an hope geschrieben wies mit meiner Bremse ausschaut.

Mit dem antworten war Robin ja schnell, anscheinend ist auch er irgendwie der einzige der in dem Laden was blickt.

Seit 9 Tagen ist meine Bremse jetz furt, heute hab ich bescheid bekommen dass Sie zumindest mal bei Ihnen angekommen ist.

Also mit einer Woche und so dass kann man sich getrost in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## _evolution_ (28. Juli 2009)

liegt am zoll...
das dauert immer so lang.


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2009)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> liegt am zoll...
> das dauert immer so lang.



ähm Zoll ??? 

Hab ich hier was verpasst? Wir sind innerhalb der EU da gibts sowas nicht mehr oder bin ich von vorgestern.

Ich weis zumindest mit Sicherheit das bei den Inselanern nix überprüft wird was aus dem EWR-Raum kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Juli 2009)

Deutschland - England kein Zoll
England - Deutschland auch kein Zoll


----------



## StillPad (28. Juli 2009)

Bei den sind wohl die PC abgekackt, was auch der Grund sit das ich noch imemr keine Ersatzteile habe


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2009)

ARRRRG bei soviel kohle könnten Sie sich schon nen ordenltich PC-Support leisten.


----------



## softbiker (1. August 2009)

So heute ist meine Bremse wieder gekommen.

Ordentlich entlüftet ist was anderes! BPC-Schraube ganz drinne und ich kann den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker ziehen, so hab ich Sie gekriegt.

Nu hab ich ne Bremse und kann wider fahren, jetzt hat meine Vented-Scheibe hinten so nen brutalen Schlag. Keine Ahnung woher auf jeden Fall ist jetzt sturmklingeln angesagt. 

Je mehr ich überlege desto weniger mag ich mich mit dieser Bremse anfreunden.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. August 2009)

ich musste meine Vented kürzlich auch richten:


----------



## StillPad (1. August 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woher auf jeden Fall ist jetzt sturmklingeln angesagt.



Das hatte ich auch hinten 

Ein Grund weshalb ich auf 183 gewechselt bin


----------



## Schreiner (1. August 2009)

Muss auch mal was zu meiner Hope Tech V2 schreiben.

vorne und hinten 203er floating.

gekauft, montiert, gekürzt, entlüftet und seither ist fahren angesagt.

Wie schon meine M4, einfach Problemlos.

Die original Hope Beläge verglasen ganz leicht, Bremsleistung is noch OK.
Hab jetzt mal EBC Red Stuf drauf, werden morgen eingebremst bin gespannt.

Ansonsten bin ich total happy.


----------



## StillPad (1. August 2009)

Die brauchste nicht einfahren die sind so weich das ich meine ersten innerhalb von 1 Monat runter hatte.
Und ich war da noch nichtmal im Gelände mit


----------



## hoermy (1. August 2009)

Hallo, sind eigentlich in dem Dichtungskit die Dichtungen für den Geberkolben auch
mit dabei ?


----------



## Schreiner (1. August 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die brauchste nicht einfahren die sind so weich das ich meine ersten innerhalb von 1 Monat runter hatte.
> Und ich war da noch nichtmal im Gelände mit



nee nee also meine sind nach ner kleinen tour mit sehr wenig bremsen noch nicht so berauschend, das "muss" noch besser werden sonst bin ich enttäuscht von den EBC Red.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (2. August 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> nee nee also meine sind nach ner kleinen tour mit sehr wenig bremsen noch nicht so berauschend, das "muss" noch besser werden sonst bin ich enttäuscht von den EBC Red.



Das wirst du so oder so sein 
Hatte die damals auf den Grimeca und die waren ruck zuck runter im normalen Straßenverkehr.
Wunder konnte man von den auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## Schreiner (2. August 2009)

das is auch mein Fazit nach heute, viel besser wie die original sind se auch net.

als nächstes werde ich A2Z testen.


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2009)

So, die Hope Tech V2 ist da! Weiß jemand ob man auch die Floating Discs der M4 nutzen kann 

die der V2 schauen um einiges massiver aus, gewogen habe ich diese allerdings noch nicht!


----------



## Schreiner (3. August 2009)

Die Auflagefläche der Beläge is bei den V2 Disc breiter, geht meiner Meinung nicht.


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Die Auflagefläche der Beläge is bei den V2 Disc breiter, geht meiner Meinung nicht.



Ah ok...sehr schade


----------



## StillPad (3. August 2009)

Jap das ist der einzige richtige Nachteil der V2


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Jap das ist der einzige richtige Nachteil der V2



Jo hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich doch die M4 genommen....jetzt kann ich doch nicht einfach die Laufräder der Bikes tauschen


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jo hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich doch die M4 genommen....jetzt kann ich doch nicht einfach die Laufräder der Bikes tauschen



schraub doch an die M4 auch die V2 Floating ....


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> schraub doch an die M4 auch die V2 Floating ....



das geht 

ich muss mal gucken....vielleicht passt es ja doch....ist ja auch nur als Notlösung gedacht, falls mal ein Bike kaputt wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (11. August 2009)

hab jetzt auch die a2z beläge drauf und bin wirklich überzeugt. sind zwar auch nicht ganz quietschfrei aber nicht so nervig wie die orginalen und die bremsleistung ist deutlich besser.


----------



## bestmove (12. August 2009)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch die a2z beläge drauf und bin wirklich überzeugt. sind zwar auch nicht ganz quietschfrei aber nicht so nervig wie die orginalen und die bremsleistung ist deutlich besser.



So ein quietschen ist ja unglaublich, sowas habe ich bei noch keiner Bremse erlebt   Hätte ich mal meine M6 behalten 

Die A2Z Beläge sind auch nicht ganz leise?! Schade, ich glaub ich muss umsteigen ... warum quitschen die Hopes eigentlich so dermaßen?? Ich kann so nicht fahren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. August 2009)

meine war mit den A2Z nur nass ein wenig laut

ist alles plan gefräst und sauber eingestellt?


----------



## bestmove (12. August 2009)

Ja denke schon ... jedenfalls waren vorher The One und Hope M6 problemlos dran! Hab die Beläge mal rausgenommen, Fase rangefeilt, angerauht ... keine Besserung! Quietscht ständig wie ein einfahrender Güterzug ...


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. August 2009)

@StillPad

wie verhält sich so die 183er Scheibe zur 203er im Bremsverhalten?
Überlege gerade den Umbau von 203er vented auf 183er floating, um wenigstens etwas "Leichtbau" zu betreiben. Grad isse ja schwerer als die alte Gustl


----------



## StillPad (13. August 2009)

Wenn ich die Ersatzteile und richtige Adapter endlich mal habe werde ich es testen 

Dieses Jahr ist so dermaßen Sch... das ist echt unglaublich.

Bin nur noch darauf an warten das endlich mal Teile kommen.
Saison ist rum und ich war nicht einmal aufen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szamarmadar (14. August 2009)

Hallo, ich tät gern wissen, wo man die A2Z-Beläge bestellen kann.
Ich hab bei BMO, Hibike, BPO, CRC und Gocycle gesucht und nix gefunden, wobei es bei Gocycle vor 3-4 Tagen noch welche gab...echt ärgerlich
Also wenn jemand ne Idee hat, immer raus damit...danke schonmal

szamar


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2009)

da hab ich meine her: BUCHT

... sind dann allerdings in "grün" geliefert worden


----------



## szamarmadar (14. August 2009)

jop, danke, da hab ich nu wirklich nich geschaut
Da gibts im Moment leider nur für 1 Bremse...hab den Verkäufer mal angemailt, vielleicht hat er noch mehr....
bei Gocycle waren die auch grün...Farbe is doch eh wurscht, hauptsache die Performance stimmt...

szamar


----------



## StillPad (31. August 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> @StillPad
> 
> wie verhält sich so die 183er Scheibe zur 203er im Bremsverhalten?
> Überlege gerade den Umbau von 203er vented auf 183er floating, um wenigstens etwas "Leichtbau" zu betreiben. Grad isse ja schwerer als die alte Gustl



So habe das Bike nun heute fertig gemacht und ein paar Runden aufen Hof gedreht.

So ganz bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, die Hintere Bremse beißt einfach nicht so stark wie die Vordere.

Habe schon die BPC komplett drin aber es fühlt sich noch imemr zu weich an.

Nun ist die Frage kommts durch die kleien Scheibe? weil man mehr drücken musst oder habe ich Luft drin.
Oder liegt es sogar vielleicht noch an der Kevlar Leitung statt Stahlflex?

Nun ich werde das wohl morgen mal ein ner kleinen Tour testen, bisher geffällt es mir noch nicht richtig, die VR 203 haut ein vom Rad.

Aber eines ist schon super, es klingelt nicht mehr und es quietscht auch nix!


----------



## KONA_pepe (31. August 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Aber eines ist schon super, es klingelt nicht mehr und es quietscht auch nix!



Alleine das ist schonmal ein Grund zum Umbau


----------



## StillPad (2. September 2009)

So ich bin begeistert, es klingelt nix mehr.
Wenn jetzt nur nicht die blöde laute Hope Nabe wäre

Was mir aber in moment gar nicht passt, das der Druckpunkt so spät kommt.
Der der VR Bremse ist perfekt aber der hinter kommt 10mm Hebelweg später.
Trotzdem ich die BPC komplett drin habe.

Hbae aber auch kein Bock da nun schon wieder dran zu gehen.
Kommt wenn meine restlichen Sachen gekommen sind in ein Rutsch dann dran.

Desweiteren hat bisher die 183mm sehr gut gereicht.
Aber ich bin noch kein Berg mit runter.
Mal sehen wann ich wieder in Wald komme.


----------



## StillPad (4. September 2009)

So im Wald bin ich nicht gekommen dafür bin ich eine sehr lange Asphaltstraße runter um mal mehr bremsen zu müssen.

Und da war es ein ekliges fieses quietschen... 

Nun ist die Frage ob es an dem Wetter liegt(in moment reinstes Herbstwetter) oder das die Beläge mist sind.

Bei der ersten Ausfahrt es noch alles draußen trocken war hat absolut nix gequietscht.

Kaum hat man keine Vented mehr hat man neue Probleme


----------



## StillPad (7. September 2009)

So ich war heute mal in unser Wäldchen.

180mm hinten merkt man doch schon sehr. Nicht mehr so stark abbremsend wie eine 203er hinten.

Hat bisher aber das Hinterrad immer zum blockieren gebracht.

Es schon gesagt es klingelt nimmer, dafür quietscht es hin und wieder mal.
Denke aber das sollte mit anderen Belägen weg sein.

Ansonsten habe ich den Druckpunkt nun einigermaßen angepasst, BPC Schraube vorne fast komplett draußen und hinten komplett drin.

Die Vordere 203er bremst so brachial wie die Vented vorher, nur leider hinten nicht mehr.

Also wenn man es tauscht kann man Gewicht einsparen und klingeln hinten verhindern. Muss aber auch die Nachteile hinnehmen einer kleineren Scheibe.


----------



## StillPad (17. September 2009)

Langsam komme ich mir einsam vor

So war nun ein paar mal im Wäldchen.

So wirklich bin ich nicht mit 180 hinten zufrieden.
Es reicht locker, ist aber von mehr Handkraft betroffen als mit einer 200er.

Es kann auch sein das ich einfach kein Gefühl mehr für die Strecke habe und mir der Waldboden ein Streich spielt.

Ich glaube da müssen nun andere Beläge her


----------



## _evolution_ (18. September 2009)

inzwischen quietschen meine a2z vorne nichtmehr...
hinten habe ich nun contec beläge drin, die aber exakt die gleichen sind wie a2z, nur dass eben was anderes draufsteht. haben auch super power und sind momentan auch quietschfrei.
aber kaum hat man mal keine Probleme mit der Bremse, macht der Dämpfer schlapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2009)

Bei mir haben die Originalbeläge noch nie gequietscht, außer bei Regen.


----------



## _evolution_ (19. September 2009)

glück gehabt!


----------



## KONA_pepe (19. September 2009)

Puh ne, wenn ich das mit der 180er so les wirds wohl bei ner 203er floating bleiben.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. September 2009)

Folgendes Problem (an VR und HR) bei der Tech V2 mit vented 


Bin zuerst einige Wochen mit den original Hope Belägen gefahren, dann trat beim Bremsen ein "knarzendes" Geräusch zusammen mit leichten Vibrationen auf. Dies wurde mit jeder Abfahrt schlimmer und auch die Bremskaraft liess nach.
Dachte zunächst es wär wegen den Belägen, die waren aber weder runter noch verglast.
Habe trotzdem mal die Beläge gewechselt und zwar a2z vorne und koolstop hinten.
Damit war das Problem behoben, dachte ich bis letzte Woche. Bis dato liefen die neuen Beläge super gut. (4 Wochen, 7-8 mal Local Trails gefahren)
Da fing das Spiel wieder an "rubbeln und knarzen". Gestern wurde es dann wieder schlimmer, Beläge wieder ausgebaut, der hintere hatte eine Riefe, auf gleicher Höhe konnte man auch eine Riefe auf der Scheibe erkennen, diese ist vermutlich durch eine verrutschte Rückstellfeder entstanden, habe die Feder dann vorne und hinten gewechselt (mit etwas mehr Spannung damit die nicht mehr so arg hin und herrutschen) , Problem hinten beseitigt, vorne aber nicht.
Habe dann auf Tipp im Laden die Beläge mit einer Feile aufgeraut und die Kanten der Belagfläche gebrochen, Geräusch und rubbeln sind momentan weg, muss aber heute erst die Beläge vorne wieder neu einfahren, da die Bremskraft momentan sehr gering ist durch das Aufrauhen.

Ich denke das Problem hat eher weniger mit den Belägen zu tun, und wird nach kurzer Zeit wieder auftreten, die Frage ist nun hatte von euch auch einer dieses Problem? Liegt es vermutlich dann an der Konstruktion der Scheiben, alle anderen Fehler sind so gut wie ausgeschlossen, durch mich und Mechaniker des Local Shops.

Bin für alle Lösungsmöglichkeiten dankbar........


----------



## ChrisPi (23. September 2009)

Also an der Konstruktion der Scheiben gibts nix zu bemängeln,im Gegenteil: sowas von schleiffrei u. völligen Rundlauf hatte ich noch nie an einer Bremse.Fahre meine seit gut 2 Jahren u. noch nie auch nur das geringste Problem.... Beläge an den Kanten etwas anfeilen kann aber nie schaden.Das die "windige" Rückstellfeder Riefen in der Scheibe verursacht kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen.Würde mal sämtliche Schraubverbindungen überprüfen u. nachsehen ob alle Kolben sauber ausfahren


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. September 2009)

Schrauben sind ok, die Vermutung hatte ich auch schon wegen den leichten vibrationen, dachte zunächst auch, daß evtl. die scheibe oder der sattel nicht richtig fest ist, sind aber beide bomben fest


----------



## StillPad (23. September 2009)

Also die Feder soll nur die Beläge an die Kolben drücken das die nicht immer klappern.

Mit Rückstellen oder Kolben zurück drücken hat das gar nix zu tun 

Ich biege aber meine Federn im etlichen Stellen damit sie lange den Druck aufrecht erhalten.
Muss man ein bischen ausprobieren


----------



## muddiver (23. September 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

bei meiner VR-Bremse zeigt sich seit kurzem das Phänomen, daß bei dieser der Druckpunkt früher kommt, sobald man die Bremse etwas länger betätigt. Dann kann es noch zusätzlich sein, daß nach dem Loslassen der Bremse, die Beläge noch immer leicht an der Scheibe schleifen, sprich nicht mehr ganz zurückfahren.

Kennt das jemand? Kann das daran liegen, daß das Dot Wasser gezogen hat, welches sich bei Erwärmung ausdehnt?

Der Effekt tritt schon nach relativ kurzer Belastungsphase auf, verschwindet aber auch ebenso schnell wieder, wenn man die Bremse nicht mehr benutzt.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## KONA_pepe (23. September 2009)

Ja, wirst Wasser drin haben. Wenn Luft drinne wäre, würde sich der Druckpunkt zusätzlich noch weicher anfühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (23. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Wasser drin ist

Laut Wiki müsste dann die Bremsflüssigkeit schon 180° haben das man man vom Wasser was merkt.

Ich glaube nicht das man nach kurzen Bremsen mit den Plastikkolben das Dot annährend auf 180° bekommt.


----------



## StillPad (24. September 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Puh ne, wenn ich das mit der 180er so les wirds wohl bei ner 203er floating bleiben.



Ganz vergessen.

inzwischen scheint das einigermassen eingefahren zu sein und es funzt ganz gut.

Auch der Druckpunkt am HR ist nun deutlich weiter vom Lenker weg als vorher.
Bin soweit eigendlich zufrieden 

Als nächstes kommen nochmal A2Z Beläge drauf und dann sollte die 180er sich anfühlen wie die 203er mit Hope Belägen


----------



## _evolution_ (24. September 2009)

noch besser als das is natürlich nur noch 203er mit a2z belägen.


----------



## Phil (24. September 2009)

Fragt sich wozu das am HR dienen soll..


----------



## muddiver (24. September 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Wasser drin ist
> 
> Laut Wiki müsste dann die Bremsflüssigkeit schon 180° haben das man man vom Wasser was merkt.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das man nach kurzen Bremsen mit den Plastikkolben das Dot annährend auf 180° bekommt.



Nun, wie heiß das Dot wird, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Mag sein, daß Du recht hast. Aber wenn jetzt keiner eine andere Begründung hat, werde ich wohl bei nächster Gelegenheit mal das Zeug auswechseln.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## StillPad (24. September 2009)

Nun ja Dot bindet das Wasser das nicht einfach Wasserblasen entstehen die schon bei 100° verdampfen.

Solange du dort kein Wasser reinkippst zeiht das relativ wenig Wasser aus der Luft, erst recht wenn der Behälter immer dicht ist.

Wie dem auch sei würde ein Wechsel nicht schaden.
dabei dann gleich die Kolben wieder reinigen und es sollte wieder alles funzen.

Wenn es nicht besser ist war es das Problem nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddiver (26. September 2009)

So, Dot ist gewechselt und Problem ist wech. 

Ob's jetzt Wasser war, oder was anderes, weiß ich nicht. Aber egal. Hauptsache es funzt wieder vernünftig.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## Schreiner (26. September 2009)

bin heute das erste mal mit den koolstop gefahren.

Finde die Beläge bescheiden und kommen morgen gleich wieder als Notfallbeläge in die Werkzeugkiste.

Wenn Sie kalt ist hört sich das an als würde man mit backsteinen Bremsen, sobald sie warm ist geht es. Auf langsamen technischen trails ist das aber nervig, vor allem wenn man an schweren Stellen mehrmals probiert. Dosierbarkeit wenn sie kalt ist auch katastrophal.

morgen wieder original hope und dann werden A2Z getestet.

Die EBC Red Stuff waren klasse allerdings würde ich monatlich Beläge brauchen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. September 2009)

@ schreiner, daß hört sich ganz nach dem Problem an welches ich auch hatte (s.o.), allerdings hatte ich das auch mit den originalen Belägen und ebenfalls mit den Koolstop, a2z fahre ich momentan vorne und die ks hinten, die ebc hab ich mir auch bestellt und werde die als nächstes testen, ist bei denen der Verschleiss echt so hoch, hast du die blauen bzw. grünen von ebc auch schon gefahren und welche scheiben fährst du floating oder vented?


----------



## Schreiner (27. September 2009)

naja meine läuft mit den coolstop super nur eben erst wenn se warm ist.

gestern haben wir ne weile ne schwere spitzkehre mit absatz "ausgebouldert" und das war ne katastrophe. genau dann wen man die typische Hope dosierbarkeit braucht hatte ich gar keine. Anfahrt auf die Kehre waren satte 2,5 Meter das hat nicht gereicht zum warm werden.

werde mal ecken am belag bissel anfasen nachher und dann mal schauen, die original waren da aber viel besser.

EBC sind sehr geil, kenne nur die roten aber verschleiß ist herb.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2009)

Die Kollstop sind schon gut, aber das mit den miesen Kaltbremseigenschaften kann ich auch bestätigen, außerdem waren sie schnell runter bei meiner M4.

Ich hab nun contec , wohl die selben wie A2Z, und die haben mich sehr überzeugt, sind schon besser als die Hope original und mal echt günstig.


----------



## _evolution_ (28. September 2009)

stimmt, wie gesagt, fahr auch contec und bin wie bei a2z überzeugt.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

kurze frage: die floating scheiben für die tech passen auch bei der moto oder?


----------



## StillPad (29. September 2009)

Solange es V2 Scheiben sind und keine M4,M6 usw. sollten die passen.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

sehr gut! danke!


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2009)

Hab seid ein paar tagen ein kleines Problem an der vorderen Bremse.

Ich muss mehrmals pumpen bis sich der druckpunkt aufbaut. Wenn er denn dann da ist wo er hingehört ist er super.

Hab ich "nur" luft im system oder ist irgendwo am kolben oder so was undicht, innerhalb des systems? Auslaufen tut sie nirgends.

Heute abend wollen wir sie mal entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (30. September 2009)

@Schreienr: Luft im System wäre idT möglich und recht leicht zu beheben. Es wäre evt auch möglich, dass eine der Geberdichtungen (der Geber hat 2) defekt ist. Das hatte ich und habe es hier im Forum auch schon 2? weitere male gesehen. Dann musste den Hebel auseinanderbauen, was aber sehr einfach ist.


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2009)

so vorne und hinten frisch entlüftet und sie läuft ohne pumpen, druckpunkt ist perfekt.

Was mich schockiert hat, Bremse is von Juni 2009 und die brühe war komplett schwarz und dreckig. Sah aus als währe das Dot schon 10 Jahre drin. Ich denke die Bremse wurde nach der Fertigung nicht gereinigt. Nicht schön für so ein Edelteil.

Chris


----------



## Scottrider (30. September 2009)

pfff  das dot muss so sein. Die Hope Bremsen haben alle eine DOT-Einfärbe Station eingebaut 
Mein DOT ist auch immer eine Brühe auch nach 2 Monaten...


----------



## _evolution_ (2. Oktober 2009)

mir gehts auch so...
hab bei der Bremse ca. 1 jahr das dot nicht gewechselt und dann hat die VR- Bremse schlapp gemacht. Druckpunkt ist bei einigen malen pumpen nach vorne gewandert bis die bremse blockiert hat und da ist er dann auch geblieben. 
Nachdem ich die ganze Brühe dann komplett mit frischer durchgepumpt hatte, liefs wieder. war wohl irgendwas verstopft.
bin mir nicht sicher, obs wirklich damit in zusammenhang stand aber ich kanns mir nicht anders erklären.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

hi leute

kurz gesagt: die a2z belaege sind die besten?


----------



## StillPad (5. Oktober 2009)

Falls das ne frage sein soll wäre es wohl ja.
Habe in moment XT Sättel damals mit A2Z und diesmal mit Koolstop
Die A2Z waren mir lieber, billiger und bessere Leistung.

nachdem was man hier ließt trift das auch auf die V2 beläge zu.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## _evolution_ (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab mit meiner Bremse schon wieder das gleiche Problem wie vorn paar Monaten:
ein Kolben geht nicht vollständig zurück und druckpunkt wandert deshalb ständig.
muss wohl mal wieder die Kolben schmieren. aber irgendwie hält das anscheinend nicht dauerhaft.
irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## Schreiner (8. Oktober 2009)

Osti schrieb:


> @Schreienr: Luft im System wäre idT möglich und recht leicht zu beheben. Es wäre evt auch möglich, dass eine der Geberdichtungen (der Geber hat 2) defekt ist. Das hatte ich und habe es hier im Forum auch schon 2? weitere male gesehen. Dann musste den Hebel auseinanderbauen, was aber sehr einfach ist.



das muss es bei mir auch sein, es war jetzt ne woche gut nun geht es schon wieder los.
Kann mir einer sagen wie das ersatzteil genau heisst?

Habe die Bremse von Bike Box dann kann ich dem sagen was ich brauch denn einschicken kommt momentan nicht in frage.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Hebel hast du denn?

Moto sind diese Teile

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._Mini_-_Moto-Hebel_Geberkolbendichtung_hinten

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...9_Mini_-_Moto-Hebel_Geberkolbendichtung_vorne


----------



## Schreiner (9. Oktober 2009)

Den Tech Hebel, hab die bremse erst seid Juni

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/10933/kw/Rebuild_Kit_Tech_Hebel

Ist das dann richtig?

Ich warte mal was Bike Box dazu sagt kann ja net sein nach drei Monaten.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

wo gibts das manual zum hydraulik bleed kit (die druckluftgeschichte)?


----------



## MichiP (16. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> kurz gesagt: die a2z belaege sind die besten?



Gibts es die auch für die X2???


irgendwie hab ich sie nicht gefunden

gruß

Michele


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2009)

Sind mMn die gleichen Beläge wie für die V2.


----------



## _evolution_ (18. Oktober 2009)

oh nein, x2 beläge sind viel kleiner als die v2. v2 hat einen größeren Kolbendurchmesser und deshalb auch andere beläge. außerdem ist die form anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (18. Oktober 2009)

V2 Beläge






    X2 Beläge


----------



## _evolution_ (18. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube der unterschied ist deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## _evolution_ (18. Oktober 2009)

hab auf die schnelle auch keine a2z beläge für die x2 gefunden. liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Bremse noch relativ neu ist.


----------



## MichiP (19. Oktober 2009)

hm,

ein Händler hat jetzt geschrieben das es für die X 2 keine  a2Z Beläge gibt.

Habt Ihr Alternativen???

gruß

Michele


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2009)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> oh nein, x2 beläge sind viel kleiner als die v2. v2 hat einen größeren Kolbendurchmesser und deshalb auch andere beläge. außerdem ist die form anders.



Danke ! Sorry, da hab ich in der Eile was verwechselt.


----------



## _evolution_ (19. Oktober 2009)

eine alternative wären beläge von brake authority.
http://www.brake-authority.com/
die seite ist leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig. gibts über cosmicsports.
hab die beläge noch nie gefahren, machen aber einen guten eindruck.
und ich glaube, die gibts auch für die x2.


----------



## NoMütze (19. Oktober 2009)

a bisserl OT, aber ihr habt doch auch die neuen Tech Hebel...
Ich hab die M4 und am Spalt zw. AGB und Deckel bilden sich immer
wieder Dot-tröpfchen...des Ding wird einfach nit trocken...

Funktion ist nicht beeinträchtigt und ein Tausch der Gummis und der AGB-deckelchen durch Hope hat gar nix geändert...auch nicht ob fest oder
"halbfest" oder was weiß ich wie festes Anziehen der Deckelschrauben...

jetzt nur meine Frage, ob das normal OPS ist und daher unbedenklich..
gehts euch auch so....oder wird im Winter mal ein Hope-reklame fällig??
Danke


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2009)

Habe das gleiche "Problem".
Mein Händle meinte das "schwitzen" sei normal.


----------



## MichiP (19. Oktober 2009)

Kein Schwitzen keine Tröpfchen bei V2 und X2


----------



## black soul (19. Oktober 2009)

kann ich auch bestätigen. weder an der V2 noch an der M4. schwitzen sollte eigentlich nur der fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (19. Oktober 2009)

Das ist normal nur das Rest Dot was über die Dichtung läuft beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## black soul (21. Oktober 2009)

> Das ist normal nur das Rest Dot was über die Dichtung läuft beim Zusammenbau.



sorry, aber das kann ja wohl nicht sein. und normal schon gar nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir sind die Hopes auch schön trocken.


----------



## Phil (21. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> sorry, aber das kann ja wohl nicht sein. und normal schon gar nicht.



Er hat schon Recht, aber das sollte nach dem Zusammenbau aufhören, sprich abdichten!


----------



## StillPad (21. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> sorry, aber das kann ja wohl nicht sein. und normal schon gar nicht.



Klar is das normal, sobald du das Diaphragma rein rollst läuft das Dot darein und bleibt dor solange bis es mal weg trocknet.

Da kann manchmal Wochen dauern bis da nix mehr tropft.


----------



## NoMütze (22. Oktober 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Klar is das normal, sobald du das Diaphragma rein rollst läuft das Dot darein und bleibt dor solange bis es mal weg trocknet.
> 
> Da kann manchmal Wochen dauern bis da nix mehr tropft.



 ... Monate ...


----------



## black soul (22. Oktober 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Klar is das normal, sobald du das Diaphragma rein rollst läuft das Dot darein und bleibt dor solange bis es mal weg trocknet.
> 
> Da kann manchmal Wochen dauern bis da nix mehr tropft.




irgendwie verstehst du da was nicht.

es ist NICHT normal das da über ne längere zeit flüssigkeit austritt.
kurz nach dem zusammenbau ja, aber weder eine woche und schon gar nicht monate. so ein unsinn.
und was bitte braucht da so lange bis es dichtet ? quillt das reingerollte teil  im betrieb dann auf  oder wie ?



> Klar is das normal, sobald du das Diaphragma rein rollst läuft das Dot darein und bleibt dor solange bis es mal weg trocknet.



ich weiss ja nicht wie du das machst, aber ich putze  danach das DOT weg und spüle auch mit wasser nach. 
DOT ist nich agressiv gell ?

zitat WIKI
Bremsflüssigkeit ist gesundheitsschädlich und reizt Haut und Augen (R-Sätze 22 und 36). Beim Umgang damit sind Schutzhandschuhe und Schutzbrille zu tragen. Weiterhin kann Bremsflüssigkeit Lack und Kunststoffteile angreifen und deshalb sollten Flecken auf Lack und Stoßstange oder Reifen sofort mit reichlich Wasser entfernt werden. Verbrauchte Bremsflüssigkeit gehört in den Sondermüll.


----------



## StillPad (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht.

Die Dichtung hat Vertiefungen wo das Dot nachdem reinrollen rein läuft.

Da kannst auch nix raus wischen da du sofort die Dichtung runterdrückst und es überläuft.

Also einfach Deckel druff und warten bsi es weg trocknet ich hatte noch nach Monaten hin und wieder ein Tropfen am Atmosphären Ausgleichsloch

Ich rede hier nicht von kaputten Dichtungen. Wenn die hin ist wird es dauerhaft dort raus tropfen und auch mehr werden.


----------



## KONA_pepe (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass meine V2 mittlerweile auch am AGB sifft. Es sind auch immer nur Tropfen aber gut is das nicht. Kenne das so von keiner Bremse und der Deckel vom AGB is fest angezogen, wodurch da nichts rauslaufen sollte. Die Membrane sieht optisch auch ok aus ohne Risse usw.

Werde das mal weiter beobachten und ggf. reklamieren. Da Komischste ist eh, dass sie das macht, obwohl ich in der letzten Zeit fast garnicht zum Fahren komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (22. Oktober 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass meine V2 mittlerweile auch am AGB sifft. Es sind auch immer nur Tropfen aber gut is das nicht. Kenne das so von keiner Bremse und der Deckel vom AGB is fest angezogen, wodurch da nichts rauslaufen sollte. Die Membrane sieht optisch auch ok aus ohne Risse usw.
> 
> Werde das mal weiter beobachten und ggf. reklamieren. Da Komischste ist eh, dass sie das macht, obwohl ich in der letzten Zeit fast garnicht zum Fahren komme...


Beim letzten Winter hatte ich das auch einmal pro Monat bin ich dann runter und hab den Tropfen weg gemacht.

Habe sie dann unter sucht und nix undichtest gefunden.

Habe dann hier gelesen das es das Rest Dot ist aus in der Dichtung sitzt.

Das braucht ja ewig bist es verdünstet ist hat ja nur das Milimeterloch wo es durch verdunsten kann.


----------



## _evolution_ (22. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie verstehe ich euch alle nicht. warum sollte überhaupt DOT verdunsten? das sollte eigentlich drin bleiben. einfach die membran so einlegen, dass drüber kein dot mehr ist.


----------



## StillPad (22. Oktober 2009)

Also nochmal man macht den Agb voll bis oben hin.

Dann rollt man die Dichtung drüber dabei läuft das Dot übern Agb und meist in die Dichtung mit rein.

Warum macht man das überhaupt? Damit man keine Luft im Agb hat und somit auch auf den konpf die Bremse ziehen und keine Luft in System kommt.

Das Problem ist nun nur das übergelaufene Dot weg zu bekommen.
Solange nur am Luftausgleichsloch hin und wieder mal ein Tröpfchen ist würde ich mir das keine Gedanken machen.
Verdunste Dot überhaupt?
Das würde nämlich erklären wieso da solange danach noch Tröpfchen kommen.

Wenn die Dichtung undicht ist kommt das Dot eigendlich irgendwo am Deckel raus.
Hatte ich auch schonmal


----------



## black soul (23. Oktober 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht.
> 
> Die Dichtung hat Vertiefungen wo das Dot nachdem reinrollen rein läuft.
> 
> ...




meister der hope

also mochmal. die brühe ist drin und der deckel ist drauf, ok ?

alles wird sauber weggewischt, ok? 

danach darf dort nix mehr rauskommen. ausgenommen über diese kleine loch, aber auch nur hin und wieder.
wenn es jedoch seitlich am deckel raussifft, ist das nicht normal, ok ?
und schon gar nicht monatelang.
DOT verdunstet schon aber hinterlässt rückstande, genau die, die nämlich dann den lack oder was auch immer angreifen. natürlich nicht im geschlossenen behälter sonder das was darüber sabbert.
wenn  dauerhaft DOT über den hebel läuft, dann siehst du das nach einiger zeit.

ich weissja das du absoluter hope-fan bist,(ich auch) aber wenn etwas nicht normal ist, sollte man das auch wahrnehmen.
du widersprichst dir dochin einigen aussagen. bsp:einmal sagst du DOT verdunstet, dann wieder stellst du das in frage.
sabbern ist normal, oder doch nur einmal im monat  u e m.
wir sprechen von ständigem austreten von DOT und nicht von 1x im monat ein kleines tröpfchen.
wie die bremse befüllt wird weiss ich auch, das danach DOT rumsabbert ist auch richtig, aaaaaber dann muss es aufhören. dichtung bedeutet übrigens  dichten,wenss dicht ist kommt auch nix mehr raus.
schau dir das video an, genau da tritt auch flüssigkeit aus nach dem einlegen. dann wird abgewischt und gut. aber ich hab keinen hinweis darauff erhalten, das über einen längeren zeitraum DOT austreten kann. 
also bitte stell keine theorien auf warum und wieso, nach dem kompletten, richtgen zusammenbau  sollte es nirgends mehr dauerhaft raussabbern. und wenn doch ist es eben NICHT normal.

hast du schonmal ne motorradbbremse gesehen, die ständig DOT verliert ?

ich hab schon viel bremsen gefahren und noch bei keiner war das normal. 


schönes hopen
wolfgang


----------



## StillPad (23. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> meister der hope
> 
> also mochmal. die brühe ist drin und der deckel ist drauf, ok ?
> 
> alles wird sauber weggewischt, ok?


Völlig richtig


> danach darf dort nix mehr rauskommen. ausgenommen über diese kleine loch, aber auch nur hin und wieder.
> wenn es jedoch seitlich am deckel raussifft, ist das nicht normal, ok ?
> und schon gar nicht monatelang.



Wie ich geschrieben habe kommt höchsten ausdem klein Loch was raus.
Wenn es seitlich raus kommt wird wohl die Dichtung nicht richtig sitzen 


> DOT verdunstet schon aber hinterlässt rückstande, genau die, die nämlich dann den lack oder was auch immer angreifen. natürlich nicht im geschlossenen behälter sonder das was darüber sabbert.
> wenn  dauerhaft DOT über den hebel läuft, dann siehst du das nach einiger zeit.


Nun ich war mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob Dot verdunstet, bin von ausgegangen das es so ist.
Wie lange es dafür braucht weiß ich auch nicht 100%ig

Ich denke aber das es deutlich länger dauert bis das bei der Dichtung weg getrocknet ist da ja nur das kleine Loch eine Atomosphärenausgleich herstellt.

Ist ja in etwa so als wenn man ne Alkoholflasche hinstellt.
Flasche offen -> Alkohol verdunstet schnell
Flasche mit Deckel wo ein kleien Loch drin ist -> dauert ewig

Nur um es nochmal 100% kalr zu stellen ich sprach wenn davon das durch das kleine Loch dort mal ein Tropfen raus kommt.
Von einigen wird sogar behauptet das Ding aggiert mit als Überlauf falls sich ein Druck im nicht betätigten Zustand aufbaut
Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann 

Also im Prinzip meinen wir beide das gleiche 
Dot durch Loch ja, Dot irgendwo anders NEIN


----------



## NoMütze (24. Oktober 2009)

Also bis ich des Loch gefunden hab, das hat schon mal gedauert...
wußte gar nicht, daß die da eins reingebohrt haben...

Dann gibs da ja auch noch seitlich eine Öffnung am Deckel...

Sind die dann beide fürn Luftdruckausgleich ??

Na jedenfalls denk ich, daß eigentlich am oberen Loch so oder so nix
rauskommt, das Dot-geschlabbere bewegt sich ja wohl auch mit der Schwerkraft nach unten/vorne...(Hebelstellung) 

Einerlei...entweder is da wirklich noch so viel von Montage-Dot drinnen,
daß das Ding noch sifft, wenns Bike rundherum schon recycled ist oder
ich hab früher oder später eine pneumatische Hope...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (25. Oktober 2009)

> Also im Prinzip meinen wir beide das gleiche
> Dot durch Loch ja, Dot irgendwo anders NEIN



ok,   belassen wir es einfach so dabei. nichts desto trotz ist das die geilste bremse, jedesmal freu ich mich drauf. dosierung, leistung und aussehen alles top. 
meine code (die super funktioniert hat) liegt nun inder garage und schmollt


----------



## StillPad (26. Oktober 2009)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Also bis ich des Loch gefunden hab, das hat schon mal gedauert...
> wußte gar nicht, daß die da eins reingebohrt haben...
> 
> Dann gibs da ja auch noch seitlich eine Öffnung am Deckel...
> ...



Also ich habe noch kein Tech Hebel inner Hand gehabt aber das seitliche meine ich als "Loch"
Zumindest war es bei den letzten Hebeln seitlich.

Im Prinzip ist das auch nur eine Nut die im Deckel gefräst ist.


----------



## NoMütze (26. Oktober 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch kein Tech Hebel inner Hand gehabt aber das seitliche meine ich als "Loch"
> Zumindest war es bei den letzten Hebeln seitlich.
> 
> Im Prinzip ist das auch nur eine Nut die im Deckel gefräst ist.



Ah lustig 

Es gibt tatsächlich auf der Oberseite ein kleines Loch
*und* an der Seite den Schlitz...ggg


----------



## Scottrider (27. Oktober 2009)

Weis etwa einer von euch wies mit den schwarzen V2's aussieht? Ich habe am IXS-Cup Bellwald ein Empire Testbike gesehen mit schwarz eloxierter V2 und roten Verschlusskappen (oder wie auch immer). Gibts die so zu kaufen?


----------



## ibislover (27. Oktober 2009)

es gibt die auch in blau, grün, pink, sogar in gold und burned orange.
alles für teamfahrer oder gesponserte fahrer oder, aber eher selten, selbstgemacht.

zu kaufen gibt es sie nur in silber.


----------



## StillPad (27. Oktober 2009)

Tja eigendlich sollte man keien Hope Bremsen mehr kaufen
Vielleicht gibs dann mal Farbwahl 

Ich häte so gerne blaue V2 Sättel


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Oktober 2009)

die schwarzen v2s giebt es nur exklusiv an empire bikes. serienmäßig gibts nur silber, aber man kann bunte kolbendeckel nachrüsten. in allen hope farben.
manchmal kommt man auch an einzelstücke, ich glaub es war bei dirtmag: die verlosten mal ein Paar pinke V2s + pinke pro2 naben. das waren wirklich die einzigen auf der ganzen welt...
man kanns natürlich auch selber eloxieren (lassen) oder natürlich lackieren, was bei hope bremsen allerdings eine Sünde ist.


----------



## MichiP (1. November 2009)

Laut BSN wird es die V2 jetzt auch im freundlichen Pink geben.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. November 2009)

was brauche ich alles um die stahlflexleitung der v2 zu kürzen? bitte wenn möglich ne genaue aufschlüsselung der teile mit link, bild etc.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. November 2009)

Cable cutter z. B. von Shimano, Park tool, um die Leitung beim Schneiden nicht zu zerquetschen. Maulschlüssel und einen kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher um die Olive auf zu biegen. Im Bereich der Olive muß die Plastikummantelung vom Stahlflex ab.

http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_36.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2009)

ich brauche also keinerlei ersatzteile?


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2009)

Im Prinzip nicht. Die Olive kannst du weiterbenutzen. Hat bei mir immer geklappt.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2009)

cool. danke!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2009)

... @Schnittlauch  meine hab ich gar nicht kürzen müssen, hat genau gepasst.
Oder hast du die alte Zugverlegung noch???

Gruß

Fibbs - und bis nächste Woche


----------



## punkt (6. November 2009)

Juhu, ich zähle mich nun auch zum Kreis der V2 Fahrer. Hätte direkt mal eine Frage: welche beläge haben sich hier mittlerweile etabliert? bin bei meiner code immer auf swissstop unterwegs gewesen, aber die scheinen für die v2 ja nichts anzubieten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2009)

punkt schrieb:


> Juhu, ich zähle mich nun auch zum Kreis der V2 Fahrer. Hätte direkt mal eine Frage: welche beläge haben sich hier mittlerweile etabliert? bin bei meiner code immer auf swissstop unterwegs gewesen, aber die scheinen für die v2 ja nichts anzubieten.



Nimm die A2Z und gut ist


----------



## punkt (6. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nimm die A2Z und gut ist



wo kann ich die dinger denn schnell und zuverläßig ordern?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/A2Z-Scheibenbremsbelaege-passend-fuer-Hope-Moto-V2_W0QQitemZ110451053986QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b76555a2#ht_1214wt_939


----------



## punkt (6. November 2009)

ja, hab ich schon gesehen. dachte die gäbe es irgendwo anders noch. kann ja nicht sein, dass es im ganzen internet nur 2 paar beläge gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (6. November 2009)

Contec ist das selbe Zeug wie A2Z. Falls du mehrere Paare brauchst kriegst du sie hier.

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=58938


----------



## punkt (8. November 2009)

so, heute gabs die erste ausfahrt. dabei empfand ich die organischen beläge von hope als durchaus brauchbar. kein quitschen und neu schon mit einer gewissen bremskraft. nach ein paar abfahrten wurde die bremskraft auch immer besser. eigentlich nicht anders, als ich es von swissstop oder a2z gewohnt bin. zugegeben, die scheibe ist gebraucht und schon eingefahren, aber ich habe schlimmeres erwartet.


----------



## softbiker (10. November 2009)

Hat mal eben jemand schnell die Maße der Befestigungsschrauben für Bremskörper und Adapter.

Sind beides mal M6 nur die Länge kann ich grad nicht messen.

Danke


----------



## punkt (10. November 2009)

Gewindelänge: 17mm
Dazu halt die Länge des Kopfes, je nach verwendeter Schraube


----------



## StillPad (12. November 2009)

Den Schraubenkopf misst man nur mit bei Senkkopschrauben 

Die Schraubelänge variiert auch je nachdem man U-Scheibe unter den Bremssattel packt
Mit M6x16 kommt man eigendlich hin ohne U-Scheibe ansonsten M6x18


----------



## Mr. ESC (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen, hätte da mal ne Frage.
Habe mir vorgestern die Hope Tech V2 203.. Vorne und Hinten mit Vented Scheiben bestellt.
Habe schon viel darüber gelesen das die heftig quietschen sollen ?
Wie is das bei euch ?
Hatte bisher nur Magura Gustl und Louise Fr und die haben mit dem Original Belägen Top funktioniert.
Gruß TobWee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (18. Februar 2010)

glückwunsch zur bremse, fahre sie vorne mit 203 vented und hinten demnächst mit einer 183mm floating, denke die reicht 
bin seit einem 3/4 jahr besitzer dieser wunderbaren bremse und mit dem
quitschen ist es folgendermaßen, es ist mir egal 
die bremse rockt


hier mal ein link zum quitschen, so hört sie sich bei mir immer an 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4161


----------



## pfalz (18. Februar 2010)

Quietschen gehört bei der V2 dazu  

Ansonsten mach die A2Z (Contec) Beläge drauf, die sind bei mir bisher quietschfrei und von der Bremsleistung am Besten (persönlicher Eindruck!), Hope-Beläge: laut, Swissstop: noch lauter, Bremswirkung schlechter


----------



## Mr. ESC (18. Februar 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh,
also wenn sich meine so anhört gebe ich die zurück 
nein spaß beiseite, das is aber schon heftig.
ein bekannter von mir fährt die einmal als vented am fully und als floating am hardtail , beides las 203mm vorne wie hinten.
und er hat noch nichts erzählt von quietschen.
naja ich werds ja sehn wenn hibike endlich damit an die sonne kommt 
Gruß TobWee


----------



## meandmyGT (18. Februar 2010)

Mr. ESC schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh,
> also wenn sich meine so anhört gebe ich die zurück
> nein spaß beiseite, das is aber schon heftig.
> ein bekannter von mir fährt die einmal als vented am fully und als floating am hardtail , beides las 203mm vorne wie hinten.
> ...



Meine V2 quietscht nicht (203/203, Originalbeläge), außer wenn die Scheiben feucht werden. Bin seeeeehhhr zufrieden!


----------



## Mr. ESC (18. Februar 2010)

gut gut das wollte ich hören 
dan wird meine bestimmt auch nicht quietschen  hoffe ich mal^^
Gruß TobWee


----------



## softbiker (19. Februar 2010)

doch sie wird es da bin ich sicher.
a2z-beläge drauf und gut ist´s. die original von hope quietsche immer


----------



## ullertom (21. Februar 2010)

Bin gespannt wie meine bremst mit den 200er Scheiben wenn sie mal eingefahren ist!?!


----------



## rsu (27. Februar 2010)

Sicher dass contec gleich A2Z ist? Hab die blauen A2Z auf ebay bestellt und grüne contec bekommen  ??


----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob das die selben Firmen sind aber die A2Z's gibs mal in grün und mal in blau.
Sind aber beides die selben Versionen.


----------



## Mr. ESC (28. Februar 2010)

also ich habe jetz meine hope v2 tech Vented vorn und hinten 203mm getestet.
und da quietscht nix  
nur wenn die scheiben nass sind, und das nur solange bis die scheibe trocken gebremst ist, also so 1-2 secunden.
habe die oirignalen beläge drinne die schwarzen und es bremst jetz schon wie hölle.
bin ma gespannt wie die im bikepark so abgehn.
bin auf jeden fall top zu frieden mit den dingern.
Gruß TobWee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (28. Februar 2010)

Ich interessiere mich für die Moto V2. Da ich die Bremse aber erst seit kurzem kenne, habe ich keine Ahnung vor ihrer Historie. Wurde die letzten Jahre etwas (nennenswertes) geändert, oder kann man auch bedenkenlos gebrauchte nehmen?


----------



## StillPad (1. März 2010)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für die Moto V2. Da ich die Bremse aber erst seit kurzem kenne, habe ich keine Ahnung vor ihrer Historie. Wurde die letzten Jahre etwas (nennenswertes) geändert, oder kann man auch bedenkenlos gebrauchte nehmen?



Es gibt 3 verschiedene Bremssättel und 2 unterschiedliche Hebel.

Hebel:
Moto und Tech

Bremssättel
Rev 1 = Probleme beim entlüften wurde deshalb gegen Rev 2 ersetzt
Rev 2 = Bis 2009 im Verkauf zu erkennen am den eingefrästen Markierung in der Mitte des Schlitzes wo man die Bremsbeläge sieht
Rev 3 = alles neu, alle Kanten sind nun abgerundet und es sieht fast wie ne X2 aus
Scheint das Mod. 2010 zu sein tauchte hier im Forum Ende 09 auf.


----------



## FireAge (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Nur ne kurze Frage:
ist es richtig, dass es die "innenbelüfteten" Scheiben der Tech V2 nur in Größe 203mm gibt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Geduld


----------



## _evolution_ (14. März 2010)

stimmt genau die innenbelüfteten gibts nur in 203mm.
bei den scheiben wäre gewichtstuning durch kleinere scheibengröße eh kaka


----------



## FireAge (14. März 2010)

Jo, da hast du recht! 

Vielen Dank für die echt rasche Antwort...

Gruß, Franz


----------



## Paolo (14. März 2010)

Ich möchte eine Hope V2 von Kunststoffleitungen auf Stahlflex umrüsten. Brauche ich da neue Connector oder kann ich die alten weiterverwenden?
Ein Satz mit Connector von Hope kostet ja ca. 30. Ich dachte wenn ich einfach nur 3m Leitung kaufe komme ich so günstiger weg. Es sei denn ich brauche überall neue Anschlüsse...


----------



## Ge!st (14. März 2010)

Die Anschlüsse sind fast gleich, bis auf die Schraubhülse, die hat bei der Stahlflexleitung einen größeren Innendurchmesser, da die Stahlflexleitung fetter ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Schraubhülse auch einzeln bekommen kann (pro Leitung brauchst du zwei Stück).


----------



## Paolo (14. März 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Anschlüsse sind fast gleich, bis auf die Schraubhülse, die hat bei der Stahlflexleitung einen größeren Innendurchmesser, da die Stahlflexleitung fetter ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Schraubhülse auch einzeln bekommen kann (pro Leitung brauchst du zwei Stück).



Danke.
Wird diese hier sein, oder?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9951


----------



## Ge!st (14. März 2010)

Die Hülse sieht mit jetzt nicht wie die Richtige aus, zumindest sieht meine wie auf dem Bild ganz links aus.

http://www.shiftycart.de/sd.php?shop=gocycle&d=1401&s=c&ext=void.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (14. März 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wird diese hier sein, oder?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9951



das ist die ganz alte für die 6mm kunststoffleitung du brauchst diese

Überwurf Stahlflex


----------



## Paolo (14. März 2010)

Danke. 
Ich werde mir jetzt wohl aber einfach das Goodridge Kit kaufen. Kommt preislich auch nicht viel teurer als die Einzelteile und ich bekomme die Leitung auch in Carbon Optik und nicht nur in Silber.


----------



## pfalz (21. März 2010)

Moin,

bei schauen der ganzen 'wie-entlüfte-ich-meine-V2-Bremse'-Videos habe ich gesehen, dass der Kollege so einen netten Adapter hat, der auf den Entlüftungsnippel gesetzt wird:





Hat jemand nähere Informationen, wo man sowas bekommt bzw. wie die korrekt Bezeichnung ist?


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. März 2010)

braucht man nicht, schlauch der eng umschliesst reicht, hab meine die tage auch entlüftet

habs aber von unten nach oben gemacht, nicht wie in dem hope video von oben nach unten

unten schlauch mit spritze drauf, und oben einfach mit einer anderen spritze abgesaugt

vor dem öffnen des entlüftungsnippels aber ein bisschen dot in den schlauch füllen

und dran denken den nippel unter druck wieder schliessen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. März 2010)

das Ding findest Du auf jeden Fall im Hope Bleedkit


----------



## pfalz (21. März 2010)

@Johnny
Bisher habe ich auch immer einen normalen Schlauch draufgefrickelt (entlüfte auch nicht ganau nach der hope-Anleitung), es wär eine nette Erleichterung gewesen...

@John
bisher hab ich immer (erfolgreich) ohne das Kit entlüftet, von daher wärs mir etwas zu teuer, nur wegen des Adapters das Kit zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (21. März 2010)

Das ´Hope Bleedkit´ ist umständlich und der Adapter hält auch nicht besoders gut auf der Entlüftungsschraube. Ein Stück passender Schlauch, den man auf die Entlüftungsschraube aufsteckt, erfüllt vollkommen seinen Zweck.

Die von Johnny beschreiben Methode halte ich für viel zu umständlich, dann lieber auf die klassische Art (wie im Hope-Video). Am effektivsten und Schnellsten geht es meiner Meinung aber klar per Vakuum-Entlüftungspumpe.


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. März 2010)

bei der methode erspart man sich aber den letzten schritt von der hope methode;
das 2malige schliessen des deckels und das pumpen dazwischen, außerdem steigt luft halt einfacher nach oben und man hat die leitung schneller entlüftet


----------



## Ge!st (21. März 2010)

Dass die Luft im Bremssystem leichter nach oben steigt, ist ein weiterverbreiter Trugschluss, das macht bei den dünnen Leitungen überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Den letzten Schritt beim Entlüften mit Tech-Bremshebeln, um Luft im Bereich des Geberzylinders rauszubekommen, da reicht wenn man ganz zu Anfang deine Methode von unten nach oben anwendet, um so die Luft auf dem Zylinder zu bekommen und dann klassisch weiter entlüftet.

Bei meiner Vakuum-Entlüftungspumpe stelle ich, wenn nötige, dazu mal kurz auf Bruckbetrieb um und dann geht es wieder weiter mit der Absaugung.


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ...Meinung aber klar per Vakuum-*Entlüstungspumpe*...





Ge!st schrieb:


> ...Bei meiner Vakuum-*Entlüstungspumpe* stelle ich, ...


du redest aber schon vom bremsen entlüften und nicht von deiner penispumpe, oder!? 

ich machs auch wie jonny, nur auf die herkömliche methode mit dem zusatz, dass ich die bremszange über dem hebel habe bei entlüften.
die luft kommt wirklich leichter raus wenn sie nach oben steigen muss.
war bei den avids, shimanos und formulas genau so.


----------



## firevsh2o (22. März 2010)

Ich hab da mal so eine Frage am Rande: Gibt es jetzt wirklich eine 2010er Version von der Tech V2? 

Die soll ja einen leicht veränderten Bremskörper und einen ebenfalls leicht veränderten Hebel haben. Gesehen hab ich das ominöse Ding aber noch nirgends. Hat die schon jemand?


----------



## pfalz (22. März 2010)

jap, gibts 
Sattel leicht verändert, am Hebel habe ich bis auf die Deckel keine Änderung festgestellt...


----------



## StillPad (22. März 2010)

Fotos davon hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439713&page=2
Und auf Seite 3

Wirkt nun wie eine X2


----------



## firevsh2o (25. März 2010)

Danke - schaut nett aus! Mal sehen ob ich meine Moto gegen die tausche....


----------



## Koohgie (7. April 2010)

hat eigentlich mal einer die vendet disks mit einer mono 4 ausprobiert?


----------



## StillPad (9. April 2010)

Passen angeblich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (31. Mai 2010)

Weiss jemand ob es moeglich ist, an eine Moto V2 anstelle des laaangen Moto Bremshebels einen Techhebel zu montieren? Habe im Thread keine Infos diesbezueglich gefunden. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ibislover (31. Mai 2010)

klar, kein problem.


----------



## 2und4zig (31. Mai 2010)

Nein, das geht nicht. Du kannst den ganzen Griff austauschen, aber nur den Hebel geht nicht, da die Motohebel den Kolben anders betätigen als die Techhebel.
Der Motohebel ist gelenkig mit dem Kolben verbunden...





...während der Techhebel nur dagegen drückt.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2010)

Aber es gab doch doch für die Moto V2 einen eigenen kurzen Hebel oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## StillPad (31. Mai 2010)

Ja es gibt ein kürzeren Griff.

Nun ist die Frage eine Sache der Auslegungssache.

Den Griff tauschen geht nicht. Die ganze Hebeleinheit hingegen schon.

Man kann übrigens jede Hebeleinheit montieren.


----------



## 2und4zig (31. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bin ich irgendwie verwirrt, was zählt jetzt als Hebel und was als Griff? 
Also ich nenne das schwarze Teil an dem man greift den Hebel. 
Die gesamte Gebereinheit, sprich Hebel, Lagerung, Flüssigkeitsreservoir, Geberkolben usw. sind für mich der Griff. 
Klar, den ganzen Griff kann man austauschen, also Moto gegen Tech, aber einen Techhebel kann man bestimmt nicht an einen Motogriff schrauben, wie sollte man da den Geberkolben ansteuern?
Wenn es für die Moto einen kurzen Hebel gab, dann sollte das des Problems Lösung sein, oder? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Austauschhebel von Fremdanbietern, so in der Art wie Staitline.


----------



## _evolution_ (31. Mai 2010)

tech mit moto geht nicht.
es gibt aber definitiv einen kürzeren moto hebel, der auch sicher passt. den fahr ich auch und der is n gutes stück kürzer.


----------



## ibislover (1. Juni 2010)

ich habe es so verstanden dass er den ganzen hebel oder bremsgriff, einfach alles tauschen möchte.

wenn er nur den "griffhebel" tauschen möchte, geht das natürlich nicht.
das hätte er aber auch wirklich selber sehen können!


----------



## StillPad (1. Juni 2010)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich irgendwie verwirrt, was zählt jetzt als Hebel und was als Griff?
> Also ich nenne das schwarze Teil an dem man greift den Hebel.
> Die gesamte Gebereinheit, sprich Hebel, Lagerung, Flüssigkeitsreservoir, Geberkolben usw. sind für mich der Griff.
> Klar, den ganzen Griff kann man austauschen, also Moto gegen Tech, aber einen Techhebel kann man bestimmt nicht an einen Motogriff schrauben, wie sollte man da den Geberkolben ansteuern?
> Wenn es für die Moto einen kurzen Hebel gab, dann sollte das des Problems Lösung sein, oder? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Austauschhebel von Fremdanbietern, so in der Art wie Staitline.



Ich meine es genau andersrum wie du 

Wir können es auch Hebel und Hebeleinheit nennen.
Hebel geht nicht und Hebeleinheit geht.

Staiteline soll schon seit über 2 Jahren Griffe dafür produzieren, die sind auch gelistet gewesen aber ich habe nie ein zum kauf gefunden.
Und 80 für 2 Hebel sind auch nicht gerade schön.

Die kurzen Hebel für die Motos reizen mich aber auch noch.

Glaube aber das man dann noch mehr Kraft benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (1. Juni 2010)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich fuer Verwirrung gesorgt habe. Es ging mir darum, ob es moeglich ist, die ganze Bremshebeleinheit (also alles, was an den Lenker geschraubt wird) auszutauschen.


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Juni 2010)

alles kann man tauschen, klar.



StillPad schrieb:


> Die kurzen Hebel für die Motos reizen mich aber auch noch.
> 
> Glaube aber das man dann noch mehr Kraft benötigt.



@stillpad:
man benötigt die gleiche kraft, da beim kurzen hebel auch der abstand zwischen dem hebeldrehpunkt und der "aufnahme der kolbenstange", wo halt die stange angeschraubt is (oder so ähnlich, hab jetz keine fachbegriffe parat) kleiner ist. da ham die jungs schon mitgedacht, sodass es auf die gleiche hebelwirkung rauskommt.
könnte theoretisch n bild von den verschiedenen hebeln machen, hab aber grad ganz schlecht zeit. solltes wer wollen, bitte nochmal danach fragen, dann mach ichs morgen.


----------



## 2und4zig (1. Juni 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn ich fuer Verwirrung gesorgt habe. Es ging mir darum, ob es moeglich ist, die ganze Bremshebeleinheit (also alles, was an den Lenker geschraubt wird) auszutauschen.



In dem Fall hab ichs missverstanden und den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.
Hoppla


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn ich fuer Verwirrung gesorgt habe. Es ging mir darum, ob es moeglich ist, die ganze Bremshebeleinheit (also alles, was an den Lenker geschraubt wird) auszutauschen.



Alles austauschen sollte gehen.


----------



## StillPad (3. Juni 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> @stillpad:
> man benötigt die gleiche kraft, da beim kurzen hebel auch der abstand zwischen dem hebeldrehpunkt und der "aufnahme der kolbenstange", wo halt die stange angeschraubt is (oder so ähnlich, hab jetz keine fachbegriffe parat) kleiner ist. da ham die jungs schon mitgedacht, sodass es auf die gleiche hebelwirkung rauskommt.
> könnte theoretisch n bild von den verschiedenen hebeln machen, hab aber grad ganz schlecht zeit. solltes wer wollen, bitte nochmal danach fragen, dann mach ichs morgen.



Hier ich will nen Foto sehn


----------



## eddy 1 (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (3. Juni 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hier ich will nen Foto sehn



f*ck sry ich habs vergessen...
jetz grad stehts in der werkstatt und ich komm nich ran zum fotofieren...
ich schreibs mir auf und komm hoffentlich morgen dazu


----------



## StillPad (3. Juni 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


>



ohman das ist ja widerlich...

Nun kann ich ganze Nacht nimmer schlafen


----------



## Spezialistz (7. Juni 2010)

wenn ich mir das bild von der moto mit dem langen hebel so ansehe, dann müssten doch eigentlich die alten silbernen hebel passen. die haben ja auch das messinggelenk drin.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (7. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen. Ich würde nun ebenfalls wie viele andere hier im Fred meine Mono 6Ti nun gegen eine neue Hope tauschen, aber gegen welche?

In Frage kämen folgende Kandidaten:

Hope Tech M4
Hope Tech V2
Hope Tech X2

alles mit Floating Disc und Stahlflex

Soweit ich weiß, ist die X2 die überarbeitete V2 (oder irre ich mich etwa?), insofern müssen die von ihrer Bremsleistung identisch sein (der Preis auf BPO aber unterschiedlich, V2 ist teuerer), die Mono 4 dagegen etwas schwächer (im Preis ungefähr gleich mit X2). 

Dann gibt es noch zwei unterschiedliche Hebel: Moto und Tech. Was ist der eigentliche Unterschied zwischen diesen zwei Hebeln, außer, dass der Tech kürzer ist. Gibt es irgendwelche Unterschiede im Bezug auf Bremsleistung oder Dosierbarkeit? Welcher Hebel ist nun mehr empfehlenswert oder ist reine Geschmacksache?

Und zuletzt, welche Bremse würdet ihr mir subjektiv empfehlen, fahre hauptsächlich FR und mal ganz selten local DH. Gewicht ist mir eher unwichtig.

Warte auf euer Posts.


----------



## softbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Nachdem du bisher ein Bremsmonster an deinem Bike gehabt hast hol dir die neue Tech V2.
Folgendes:
Die Bezeichnungen sind gleich geblieben nur steht jetz eben Tech für den neuen Tech-Hebel ergo
Tech V2 -> Moto V2 (alt)
Tech M4 -> Mono M4
Tech X2 -> Moto Mini

Ich finde geschmacklich den Moto Hebel wesentlich schöner, vielerorts ist dann doch aber die Meinung dass die Einstellung vom Tech-Hebel wesentlich besser sein sollen.
An die Bremspower der V2 reicht sowieso nix hin.

Kannst dir also guten Gewissens eine Tech V2 holen.


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Juni 2010)

noch was anderes: die neue v2 ist immernoch die v2... x2 sieht zwar ähnlich aus, ist aber n XC Stopper. für dh und fr nicht geeignet 
der Moto hebel wurde seit 09 an der m4 und der v2 einfach durch den Tech hebel ersetzt.

die ganz ganz neue v2 hat dann auch nen neuen bremssattel, isn bissl leichter. in diesem fall wird der bohrungsdeckel nach innen rausgeschraubt und demzufolge auch beide kolben nach innen rausgedrückt. kolbendurchmeser ist gleich.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (7. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für schnelle und ausführliche Posts. Habe mir gerade eben die V2 bestellt. Muss wohl aber 2 oder mehr Wochen warten, laut Hibike 

Die alte 6Ti war aber alles andere als Leistungsstark bei mir . Zum Glück wurde sie nur hinten benutzt. Der Griff quitschte und ging iwie schwer in letzter Zeit ...


----------



## _evolution_ (9. Juni 2010)

@stillpad:
so endlich sin die fotos da 
quali könnte besser sein, aber ich glaub man kanns erkennen.
beim schwarzen (langen) Hebel ist der Abstand der Bohrungen größer, beim roten (kurzen) kleiner. man muss nur n bischen genau hinschaun 











ich hoffe es hilft..


----------



## StillPad (9. Juni 2010)

Okay die gesamt Länger scheint aber max. 10mm kürzer zu sein.
Kannste das mal nen Maßstab dran halten.

Ich denke nicht das die 10mm nun viel ausmachen werdee in Sachen Platz.


----------



## _evolution_ (11. Juni 2010)

hab die einen hebel mom nich zur hand , aber ich schätze es so ca auf 10mm, kommt hin ja.
aber der eine cm kann ganz schon viel ausmachen.
bei meinem alten funn fatboy lenker ging die kröpfung bis sehr weit außen, die moto hebel habe ich soweit wie möglich nach innen geschraubt. hat dann aber nicht 100% auf meine fingerposition gepasst. mit den kurzen hebeln funktioniertes einwandfrei und mitm neuen lenker isses eh kein problem mehr 
und ich glaub arg viel kürzer könnte man den hebel wirklich nicht machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (12. Juni 2010)

Ja das Problem mit dem Lenker habe ich auch.
Der ist max. drin und man kann mit fahren.
Aber wirklich mit der Position experimentieren konnte ich nicht das nur max. Innen gerade so passt.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob sich ein Hebel kauf nun lohnt waren ja meine ich auf 60.
Ich hoffe ja das Hope bald neue Hebeleinheiten bringt und ich dann upgraden kann.

Bisher war die V2 ein Fehlkauf. Soviel wie ich umgebaut habe und das so schnell die Tech Hebel kammen, die ich wegen dem Platz besser finde

Es ist total Mist das man die XT Bremshebel Einheit nicht verbauen kann.
Hoffe das die nächsten Hebel so ähnlich werden.


----------



## _evolution_ (23. Juni 2010)

hey leute,

hab mal wieder n neues problem, nicht schwerwiegend aber nervig...
bei meiner moto v2 am VR bremsen sich die beläge extrem ungleich ab. also nicht falsche einstellung; ich hab auf der "vorderen" Belagseite noch ca. n halben belag drauf, "hinten", also da wo die scheibe "reinläuft" sin se jetz komplett abgefahren.
das dass n bisschen der fall is, is naheliegend weil ja "hinten" die meiste kraft raufkommt, aber so stark...?
kann das evtl. an den kolben liegen? also dass die schon "eingelaufen" sind und jetz praktisch zu viel spiel haben?
hatte sie allerdings im diesen winter erst draußen und die sahen aus wie neu...
jemand ne ahnung?
danke für evtl. antworten 
greets
evo


----------



## Scottrider (23. Juni 2010)

hey evolution ... ich hab genau das selbe problem mit meiner v2 :S

hab jetzt neue Dichtungen und Kolben bestellt .. ma schauen obs besser wird ..


----------



## _evolution_ (24. Juni 2010)

an den dichtungen kanns kaum liegen... die hab ich eh erst im winter gewechselt.alle.
und die dichtungen sin ja eig nur zum dichten da 
wenn dann liegts an den kolben, ja. aber die harz kolben, laufen die sich so leicht ein?
am besten wärs, wenn man vor jeder fahrt die beläge umdreht...


----------



## StillPad (26. Juni 2010)

Das Problem hat man aber immer bei Systemen wo 2 Kolben parallel laufen.

Das Optimum wäre wenn im Bremssattel noch Schrauben wären mit den man den Flüssigkeitsfluss regeln könnte


----------



## _evolution_ (26. Juni 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Das Problem hat man aber immer bei Systemen wo 2 Kolben parallel laufen.



das problem ist, dass die kolben ja nicht mehr parallel laufen


----------



## StillPad (27. Juni 2010)

Jaja die blöden Wortspiele

Ändert trotzdem nix am Problem des Systems.
Beim 2. Kolben muss sich ja erstmal genug Druck aufbauen, wie z.b. wenn Kolben 1 die Scheibe berührt.

Helfen dann dort wenn man die Kolben neu einschmiert.


----------



## _evolution_ (27. Juni 2010)

@stillpad: ...ach ich merk du hast was falsch verstanden..
es ist nicht so, dass belag 1 schneller verschleißt als belag 2, sondern beide beläge schleifen sich "da wo die scheibe reinläuft" schneller ab als "da wo sie wieder rauskommt". also irgendwie schräg halt...


----------



## StillPad (28. Juni 2010)

Ahso, ja ich habs falsch verstanden gehabt 

Liegt wohl am zu warmen Wetter 

Das Problem habe ich aber auch.
Ich dachte das wäre mit Absicht so das es nicht quietscht beim bremsen.
Wie damals bei den Cantilever oder V-Brakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias1993 (3. Juli 2010)

kann nur 1a sagen


----------



## StillPad (3. Juli 2010)

mathias1993 schrieb:


> kann nur 1a sagen



Wozu?


----------



## dantist (12. Juli 2010)

Mal was anderes: Ich möchte meine Moto V2 mit einer schwarzen Stahlflexleitung versehen. Kann ich diese Leitung hier verwenden: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...g-HR-alle-Hope-Bremsen-bis-auf-C2::21610.html
oder was für eine könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## _evolution_ (12. Juli 2010)

die dürfte normal passen ja.
wirklich viele alternativen gibts mMn auch nicht, und mit den goodridges hast du sicher gute leitungen (qualitativ etc.).


----------



## StillPad (13. Juli 2010)

Ich meine die Goodridge waren so ziemlig die einzige Alternative
Ich kenne kein anderen Hersteller der passen würde.

Und die Farbauswahl ist ja echt genial 

Wenn es nun endlich farbige Bremssättel und Bremshebel gäbe, dann würde Hope endlich ganz oben mitspielen.


----------



## Ge!st (13. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das Hope bei den Bremsen absolut ganz vorne dabei ist, allerdings wären zumindest eine kleine Auswahl an Elox-Farben das i-Tüpfelchen. Das Hope diese durchaus könnte, zeigen sie ja bei anderen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (13. Juli 2010)

man kann ja so ziemlich alle austauschbaren teile der bremse gegen farbige tauschen...
ich hab z.b. rote hebel (/griffe wie ihr es halt wieder definiert also nur das, was man in der hand hat), rote ausgleichsbehälterdeckel und zangenbohrungsdeckel
so kann man die bremse auch geil individualisieren..
...und die komplett farbigen bremsen sind wohl teams/ bikeherstellern vorbehalten...

ich find z.b. die empire bremsen geil:


----------



## dantist (13. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Echt schade, dass es die Bremsen regulär nur silbern gibt, gerade wenn man bedenkt, was für eine Eloxalfarbpalette für die restlichen Hope Produkte vorhanden ist.


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Naja dann musst du Sie hald nachträglich eloxieren lassen. Feddich!


----------



## StillPad (15. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Naja dann musst du Sie hald nachträglich eloxieren lassen. Feddich!



Was aber total dämlich ist.
Erstmal kostet es wieder Geld und man hat nur unnötige Arbeit.

Für Hope wäre es kein Problem einfach mal ein paar Bremsenteile mit in die Farbigen Bäder zu werfen.

Am dreistesten ist es ja das das nur Teamfahrer oder Firmen bekommen.
Sind wir Kunden 2. Klasse? Wir kaufen die Sch... und werden wie dreck behandelt.

Aber die die nicht für zahlen müssen bekommen alles.


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Juli 2010)

ist aber bei anderen teilen das gleiche...


----------



## StillPad (16. Juli 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> ist aber bei anderen teilen das gleiche...



Ich weiß es nervt aber abgrundtief.
Bei Hope wäre es aber kein Problem da die eh die anderen farbigen(!) Teile eloxieren würden.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Am dreistesten ist es ja das das nur Teamfahrer oder Firmen bekommen.
> Sind wir Kunden 2. Klasse? Wir kaufen die Sch... und werden wie dreck behandelt.
> 
> Aber die die nicht für zahlen müssen bekommen alles.



Mann, was redest du für einen Quatsch. Niemand zwingt dich, Hope Bremsen zu kaufen.
Und dass Teamfahrer spezielle Editionen bekommen ist völlig normal. Das gibt es doch beinahe bei jeder Marke.
Du mußt nur gut genug fahren, dann wirst Du auch gesponsort...
Und damit Du Dich noch mehr ärgern kannst:


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Juli 2010)

die gabelaufkleber sind schick.


----------



## StillPad (16. Juli 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mann, was redest du für einen Quatsch. Niemand zwingt dich, Hope Bremsen zu kaufen.
> Und dass Teamfahrer spezielle Editionen bekommen ist völlig normal. Das gibt es doch beinahe bei jeder Marke.
> Du mußt nur gut genug fahren, dann wirst Du auch gesponsort...
> Und damit Du Dich noch mehr ärgern kannst



Tja klar zwingt mich niemand, trotzdem habe ich als Kunde das Recht meine Meinung dazu zu äussern.

Man kann ja bei Hope nichtmal uneloxierte Teile bekommen damit es selber machen könnte.

Bei den Preisen die Hope für die Teile verlangt finde ich das absolut Kundenunfreundlich.

Stell dir mal vor Chris King hat nur noch silberne Bauteile

Und mit den hässligen Grün kannste mich nicht ärgern


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh dich ja irgendwo. Aber mich stört es gerade bei den Bremsen nicht. Die schauen in Alu-Fräsoptik schön technisch aus. Wenn die auch noch farbig wären, würden viele ihre Eloxeskapaden für ihre Clownsfahrräder auch noch an den Bremsen ausleben.

Und welche Firma bietet ihre Teile schon so an, dass man sie selbst eloxieren/lackieren kann ? Das ist doch nicht kundenunfreundlich. Hope ist doch längst keine kleine Klitsche mehr, die an Freaks in kleiner Stückzahl vertickt.
Und Chris King würde ich auch kaufen, wenns die nur in schwarz oder silber gäbe. Das ist für mich eine Frage der Qualität, nicht des angebotenen Farbspektrums.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Juli 2010)

jau, sonst wirds wieder kirmesbuden like


----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es eucht geht aber ich will nix fahren was schon jeder am Rad hat.

Genauso wie so gut alle Geräte von mir umgebaut sind so das es mir passt.

Ihr scheint einfach keine Tuner zu sein 

Ich finde wenn Hope schon nicht nach Kundenwunsch eloxieren lassen will, können die auch auf wunsch einfach die uneloxierten Teile raus rücken damit man es selber macht.

Ich finde es ******* wenn ein Hersteller mir vorschreiben will wie mein Rad aussehen soll.

An mein Bike passt in moment die V2 in silber schon gut rein, aber am nächsten wird sie so nicht passen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Juli 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ihr scheint einfach keine Tuner zu sein




nö, will nur nicht mit einer blinkenden bordelltür rumfahren.
und was du jetzt im moment beschreibst ist meiner meinung nach eher styling als tuning.

und in sachen tuning (sprich : teile von der funktion anpassen , zb gabel, dämpfer, beläge etc.) hab ich für mich persönlich genug am rad.


----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2010)

Naja ich meine Optik Tuining

Z.B. fahren 90% der Litevillefahrer nur schwarze Rahmen.
Das doch voll Mist wenn alle gleich aussehen


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2010)

Ein LV ist bunt auch nicht spannender.


----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich.

Geil ist mal wieder wie die Sig von dir völlig aus den Zusammenhang gerissen wird 

Als ob ne farbige Bremse eine blinkende Bordelltür wäre


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2010)

Ach Quatsch, einfach alles nicht so ernst nehmen.
Ich fände es ja auch cool, wenn Hope wenigstens mal eine schwarze Variante ihrer Bremsen anbieten würde.


----------



## _evolution_ (19. Juli 2010)

immer schön am boden bleiben, leute.
die bremse gibts nur in silber und basta.
freut euch lieber über die power


----------



## Maddes_W (19. Juli 2010)

Wo hier grad Farbgebung das Thema ist hab ich mal eine etwas ungewöhnliche und vermutlich leicht blöde Frage, zumindest könnte sie dem ein oder anderen so erscheinen:

Moto V2 Vented Discs!

Angenommen ich hab 2 Discs die farblich mal so rein ganz und gar nicht an den Hobel passen. Besteht eine Möglichkeit die "anzupassen". Abbeizen auf NaOH Basis, geht das beispielsweise? Das Eloxat würde sicherlich gelöst aber bekommen hierdurch die "Verbindungsringe" möglicherweise zu viel Spiel oder ähnliches?
Lösungen? Einfälle? Bin für jegliche alternative Idee offen. Tauschen möchte ich allerdings erstmal nicht unbedingt^^

Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständniss, dass ich über die Suche und google nix zu der Thematik gefunden habe und meine Lust und Zeit auch so begrenzt ist, dass ich nicht alle 75 Seite durchgeschaut habe 

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (20. Juli 2010)

Puh das das wird schwer.

Ich habe kein schimmer ob das funktionieren kann.
Das beste ist wohl verkaufen und neue kaufen.

Rein vom logischen her wird so eine Disc ja erst später zusammengefügt.

Heißt also erst Spider eloxiert und dann dann mit den Stahlring vernietet.

Dann solltest du die Schritte rückwärts gehen.

Nieten aufbohren, umeloxieren und dann neu vernieten/schrauben

Ich habe gehört das man die Nieten die drin waren mit Kettenblattschrauben wieder festbekommen kann.

Vom Aufwand her, aber lieber eine neue Scheibe.


----------



## Maddes_W (20. Juli 2010)

Naja...neukaufen ist etwas heftig, als armer Student sitzt das Geld nicht so wirklich locker 

Ich hab mir grade mal die verschiedenen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten angeguckt. Die Spider ist ja Alu und das hat bald nen doppelt so hohen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten wie Stahl. Wobei ich gestehen muss ich hab kein Plan von sonem Kram, hab Chemie in der 11 abgewählt und studier Sportwissenschaften  Bin also echt kein Typ mit Plan auf dem Gebiet. Aber die Überlegung ist halt: Das Alu dehnt sich doch eh bedeutend heftiger aus als der Stahl, Hope Klingeln und so. Aus welchem Material sind denn die Nieten? ähnlich dem Stahl der Scheibe nehme ich an?

...

Ich merk schon das läuft wohl auf tauschen oder beschissene Optik hinaus...


----------



## StillPad (20. Juli 2010)

Der Sinn der Floatin Disc ist das die Scheibe sich nicht wellt bei großer Hitze.

Der Stahlring kann sich nämlich ausdehnen, da er gewissermaßen schwimmend gelagert ist.

Die Nieten scheinen auch aus ein Stahl zu sein.
Wie weit sich das Alu erhitzt und dann ausdehnt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich bin kein Studierter 

Und ja von den Aufwand einfach neu kaufen oder tauschen.
Bin meine Vented auch noch nicht los geworden 
Wolle kaufen?


----------



## Maddes_W (20. Juli 2010)

Ganz uneigennützig 

Was magsten haben? Meld dich mal über PN, bequatschen wir das da und müllen hier nicht alles zu...


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Juli 2010)

also wenn du deine alu spider mit stahlring in ein eloxalbad schmeißt wird sich der eloxierer sicherlich freuen, das du dieses ruinierst 
schon mal was von sandpapier gehört? damit könntest du die teile zumind. mal blank bekommen und nach dem nächsten winter sind sie dann schön mattiert ähnlich der intense 951 works


----------



## Maddes_W (20. Juli 2010)

Eloxat soll ja nur runter, kein neues drauf 

Und mit Sandpapier bekomm ich im Leben nicht alles so weg wie ichs gern haben würde. Noch beschissener als blau würde ne teilweise blaue Spider aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (20. Juli 2010)

das geht schon... gut ding will weile haben. eine normal dicke elox schicht ist  vlei 20µm, das ist ein vielfaches dünner als haare...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2010)

Besorg dir nen kleinen Feinbohrschleifer mit Schleifaufsatz, dann geht das ruckzuck.


----------



## Maddes_W (20. Juli 2010)

Generell würd mich grad mal interessieren für welche Bremse ihr euch entscheiden würdet:

Moto v2 vented oder mono m6

Ich lese, lese für und wider, lese noch mehr, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. Preisunterschied ist so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden. Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich DH, primär Wibe im moment. Bin kein Dauerbremser und komme von der Gustav. Verlässlichkeit und schöne Dosierbarkeit bei ordentlich Power ist natürlich der Wunsch 
Sorglos Bremse ein Traum

Falls jemand begründete Meinungen liefern kann im direkten Vergleich würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen.


----------



## StillPad (20. Juli 2010)

Oh Gott bloss keine M6

Die Bremse gibs nicht ohne Grund nicht mehr 
Die schlechteste Hope die ich kenne.

Dosierbarkeit Null
Ein Anker? oh ja!
Schleiffrei? Ums rverrecken nicht schleiffrei bekommen.

Das ist die erste Bremse gewesen die ich nicht schleiffrei bekommen habe.

Die V2 baut man an, zieht einmal und fertig ist das Ding


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juli 2010)

StillPad, ich muss dir hier einfach widersprechen.

Ich habe an meinem Proceed FST eine Mono M6 (hatte an dem Bike testweise auch mal eine Moto V2) und an meinem Nicolai Nucleon TFR haben ich die Tech V2. Die M6 mit A2Z-Bremsbelägen steht der Tech V2 nicht nach, weder bei der Bremspower noch bei der Dosierbarkeit und schleiffrei lässt sich die M6 auch einstellen.

Der einzige Punkt ist die Bremshebeleinheit, hier kann der M6-Hebel was Ergonomie und Einstellbarkeit angeht, dem Tech-Hebel nicht das Wasser reichen, aber dafür lässt sich der M6-Hebel z.B. besser befüllen und entlüften. Man kann übrigens die Mono M6 auch mit dem Tech-Hebel kombinieren.

Die M6 haben ich schon seit Jahren im Einsatz, die Bremse ist absolut zuverlässig und hat in der ganzen Zeit nicht einmal Ärger gemacht. Für mich ist die M6 auch heute noch einer der besten Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Maddes_W (21. Juli 2010)

Hm, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. 2 gänzlich gegensätzliche Meinungen 
Vielen Dank euch beiden schonmal!!

Mir ist eben noch etwas anderes eingefallen! Hat mal jemand was darüber gehört, dass die Floating oder Vented Discs in Kombination mit Deemax und 888 beide von 08 Probleme machen? Die 210mm Gustl Scheibe hat aktuell auch nicht grad viel Platz bis hin zur Aufnahme...
Hab grad was von Problem an ner Fox40 gelesen, aber nix von ner 888
Würd mich freuen wenn ihr auch dazu nochmal was loswerden könntet.


----------



## LaiNico (21. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> StillPad, ich muss dir hier einfach widersprechen.
> 
> Ich habe an meinem Proceed FST eine Mono M6 (hatte an dem Bike testweise auch mal eine Moto V2) und an meinem Nicolai Nucleon TFR haben ich die Tech V2. Die M6 mit A2Z-Bremsbelägen steht der Tech V2 nicht nach, weder bei der Bremspower noch bei der Dosierbarkeit und schleiffrei lässt sich die M6 auch einstellen.
> 
> ...


dem kann ich nur zustimmen; allerdings habe ich den vergleich zur V2 nicht.
was wirklich auffällig ist, ist die sorglosigkeit. wenn man öfter mal mit freunden unterwegs ist, die ständig und nur probleme mit den bremsen haben - da freut man sich jedes mal aufs neue!


----------



## StillPad (21. Juli 2010)

Naja ich bin nicht der einzige hier mit Problemen bei der M6 

Aber wie gesagt das war die bisher einzige Bremse die ich einfach nicht eingestellt bekommen hab.

Und ich habe extra 2 St. getestet, machte aber kein Unterschied.

Danach V2 und keine Probleme die man nicht sofort in Griff bekommen hätte.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2010)

@MaddesW: ich hatte die V2 mit Vented Discs auf einer 08er Fox 40 ohne Probleme, allerdings mit einer Hope Pro2 Nabe.


----------



## Ge!st (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn man eine Bremse nicht schleiffrei einstellen kann, muss das nicht zwangweise an der Bremse liegen. Nein ich will hier keinem was unterstellen, vielmehr darauf aufmerksam machen, dass z.B. nicht einwandfrei plangefräste Bremsaufnahmesockel an Rahmen und Gabel daran schuld sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Bremse nicht schleiffrei einstellen kann, muss das nicht zwangweise an der Bremse liegen. Nein ich will hier keinem was unterstellen, vielmehr darauf aufmerksam machen, dass z.B. nicht einwandfrei plangefräste Bremsaufnahmesockel an Rahmen und Gabel daran schuld sein können.



War doch alles gemacht 
Das klappte einfach nicht.

Ich musste die Bremse nur streicheln am Hebel und schon hat er blockiert.

Das Spaltmaß zwischen Beläge und Scheibe war so klein wie ich es bei noch keiner Bremse hatte.

Habe es dann aufgegeben, V2 bestellt angebaut, einmal gezogen, ausgerichtet und lief. 

M6 würde ich nie wieder ein ein Rad bauen.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2010)

moinsen. ich möchte die schrauben am ausgleichsbehälter meiner moto v2 bremse tauschen da sich dort massiv rost ansetzt. welches maß haben die schrauben gibts da was mit torx und aus titan?


----------



## StillPad (18. August 2010)

Ich meine M3x10

Habe bei meiner V2A Schrauben genommen


----------



## kroiterfee (20. August 2010)

meinen/glauben oder wissen?


----------



## StillPad (20. August 2010)

Schraub raus und miss nach 

Ich werde meine nicht wieder rausschrauben


----------



## Nd-60 (20. August 2010)

ich weiß jetzt nicht wo das problem liegt. wegen der 4 schrauben. schraub einfach eine raus und schau nach. entweder selbst nachmessen oder mit einer der schrauben ab zum schrauben händler und einfach dort welche kaufen in geeigneter länge. im notfall kann man die auch noch abschneiden/sägen


----------



## kroiterfee (22. August 2010)

das problem ist: rad nicht da. steht 150km entfernt. sonst hätte ichs natürlich vermessen. wenn also einer der herren so gnädig wäre...


----------



## StillPad (22. August 2010)

Das Problem ist nicht das nachmessen sondern die Arbeit die daran hängt.

Wenn man die Schraube löst, löst sich die Dichtung und somit Das Vakuum um AGB.
Was dazu frührt das man den Bremssattel abschrauben darf, die Kolben zurück drücken und den ganzen Rotz wieder ausrichten 

Ich denke mit meiner Erinnerung solltest du ganz gut liegen von M3.

M2,5 habe ich nicht als Ersatz rumfliegen also kann ich das schon ausschließen.

War also M3 oder M4, wobei ich sie für M4 als zu groß einschätze.


----------



## softbiker (24. August 2010)

Kurze Frage,
ich möchte evtl. meine vented-discs gegen normale Scheiben tauschen.
Frage: Fährt jemand was anderes ausser den saw-spider und kann hierzu auch Erfahrungswerte abgeben.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2010)

Ich fahre die einfache Saw-Disc der Mini und der M4 (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16448). Geht problemlos. Ein Kumpel ist die auch so gefahren.


----------



## Ge!st (24. August 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ich möchte evtl. meine vented-discs gegen normale Scheiben tauschen.
> Frage: Fährt jemand was anderes ausser den saw-spider und kann hierzu auch Erfahrungswerte abgeben.


Wenn du keine Vented-Scheiben mehr einsetzen möchtest, warum nimmst du dann keine Floatings, denn für die V2 gibt es auch Floating-Discs?

Ich nutze V2 Floating-Discs mit meiner V2 und die Bremspower entspricht der der Vented. Gibt es einen Grund warum du keine Scheiben mit Alu-Spider willst? 

@san_andreas
Die Breite des Reibrings der Scheibe vom Link erscheint mir zu schmal für die V2!


----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2010)

Habe jetzt auch die Floatings, da ich mir für hinten jetzt auch eine V2 geholt habe. Vorher mit der X2 hinten, wars optisch einfach passender mit den identischen Saw-Scheiben.
Bin die V2 auch schon mit den Avid G3 Scheiben gefahren. Hat völlig ohne Quietschen super funktioniert.


----------



## softbiker (25. August 2010)

So dann noch ne Frage,
möchte demnächst dann auch schwarze Bremsleitungen haben.
Ist der Unterschied von den normalen Teflon-Teilen zu den Stahlfelx so gewaltig oder kann man das wagen.
Gibts ausser diesem sauteuren Goodridge-Zeugs eigentlich noch andere Stahlflexis?


----------



## Ge!st (25. August 2010)

Redest du jetzt von Bremsleitungen oder Bowdenzugaussenhüllen?

Die schwarzen Bremsleitungen sind nicht aus Teflon, sondern einem ummantelten Kevlargewebe und mit diesen Leitungen bremst es sich genauso gut wie mit den Stahlfelxleitungen. Die Stahlfelxbremsleitungen sind etwas robuster gegen äußere Beschädigungen und sehen cool aus, wirklich nötig sind diese aber nicht.


----------



## StillPad (25. August 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> So dann noch ne Frage,
> möchte demnächst dann auch schwarze Bremsleitungen haben.
> Ist der Unterschied von den normalen Teflon-Teilen zu den Stahlfelx so gewaltig oder kann man das wagen.
> Gibts ausser diesem sauteuren Goodridge-Zeugs eigentlich noch andere Stahlflexis?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406597&highlight=leichtbau



Der Gewichtsunterschied ist gewaltig, beim Bremsen merkt man nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2010)

Den V2 Leichtbauthread finde ich ja irgendwie witzig, aber sinnvoll finde ichs nicht.
Warum tunt man eine Bremse für harten DH und FR Einsatz "runter" ?
Die Stahlflexleitungen haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Das merkt man schon, wenn man wieder eine Bremse ohne fährt.
Den Verzicht auf die Vented Discs finde ich aber auch sinnvoll.


----------



## StillPad (26. August 2010)

Naja mir ist der Einsatz Bereich der Bremse ziemlig schnuppe, ich habe die damals gekauft weil die sich super einstellen ließ 

Ich würde die auch an ein XC Bike dran schrauben, weil ich nie genug Bremskraft haben kann

Und jetzt ist die kaum schwerer als eine XT Bremse


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2010)

Ich habe z.B. die M4 schon mit Kevlarbremsleitungen - die sind Standard bei der M4, Stahlflex kosten extra - und mit Stahlflexbremsleitung gefahren und weder bei der Bremspower noch den Bremseigenschaften hat sich was geändert.

Die Stahlflexbremsleitung sind lediglich etwas robuster gegen äußere Einflüsse und sehen nach heavy duty aus, andere Vorteile gibt es nicht. Die Eigenschaften werden bei Hope vom Bremssattel bestimmt, von der größer oder Anzahl der Bremskolben, denn selbst die Bremshebeleinheit ist z.B. bei der Tech-Serie identisch (sind sogar kompatibel mit älteren Bremssätteln, ich habe schon testweise eine Mono M6 mit einer Tech-Bremshebeleinheit kombiniert).


----------



## StillPad (26. August 2010)

Ich habe bei der V2 auch kein Unterschied feststellen können der ins Gewicht fällt.

Nachdem die eingefahren ist erst recht nimmer 

Ich würde es immer wieder umbauen


----------



## softbiker (30. August 2010)

Passen den die 5mm Leitungen oder müssen die 6mm rann?


----------



## StillPad (30. August 2010)

Also Stahlflex war 6mm und die Kevlar müsste 5mm sein meine ich.

Man wechselt da halt die Überwurfmutter mit


----------



## Ge!st (30. August 2010)

Es gab von Hope auch mal eine 6 mm Kevlarbremsleitung, die Aktuellen sind aber 5 mm. Ansonst hat StillPad ja schon geschrieben, wenn man die V2 mit der aktuellen 5 mm Kevlarbremsleitung einsetzen will, braucht man pro Leitung zwei 5 mm Überwurfhülsen. Die Kupferdichtungen und wenn man vorsichtig zu Werke geht auch die Olive und das Anschlussstück zum einstecken können wiederverwendet werden.


----------



## chraeje (30. August 2010)

Moin

Möchte mir für mein Lapierre Spicy ne Hope V2 zulegen, allerdings habe ich das Problem das ich vorne eine shimano Nabe habe, mit Center-Look. Ich habe nichts gefunden das Hope auch Scheiben mit Center-Lock macht. Gibt es da irgendeine Lösung, bzw hat jmd ne Idee wie ich das anstellen kann??

Danke


----------



## Nd-60 (30. August 2010)

zb sowas: http://www.bikestore.cc/bbs90-centerfit-adapter-centerloc-p-119692.html

gibts auch von DT und anderen firmen. geht aber nur bei standard is. für die saint naben mit 20mm achse uns oversize centerlock gibt es meines wissens nach nichts.


----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2010)

Es gibt Adapterlösungen mit denen du 6-Loch-Discs auf Centerlocknaben montieren kannst.

1. von DT: http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Hub-Accessories/Center-lock-IS-adaptor.aspx
2. von Trickstuff: http://www.trickstuff.de/index.php?p=d41de1

Mußt halt schauen, für welche Achsdurchmesser die jeweils passen.
Der Trickstuff schaut aus, als würde er auch für dickere Steckachsen passen. Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chraeje (30. August 2010)

ah super, sieht ja sehr gut aus, muss ich mein plan doch nicht begraben ;-)

danke!!


----------



## Nd-60 (30. August 2010)

beachte aber das du normales centerlock hast und kein CL-oversize (bei 20mm steckachse der fall)


----------



## chraeje (2. September 2010)

habe ne fox 36, die hat doch 20mm steckachse, gibt es da auch etwas??


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. September 2010)

Gibts eig die Möglichkeit dass eine Scheibe zu Dick ist für die Bremse ? 
Hab nach meinen Alligator Cirrsu Scheiben die ja eher schmal waren nun die Avid G2 drauf. 
Leider ist die Perfomance nun richtig bescheiden. Ich habe das Gefüh dass die Beläge einfach nicht genug Raum haben um richtig druck auf die Scheibe auszuüben. 

Jmd ne Ahnung wie ich die Performance wieder herstellen kann?


----------



## LaiNico (3. September 2010)

wenn die scheiben neu sind müssen diese erst eingefahren werden.


----------



## StillPad (3. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Gibts eig die Möglichkeit dass eine Scheibe zu Dick ist für die Bremse ?
> Hab nach meinen Alligator Cirrsu Scheiben die ja eher schmal waren nun die Avid G2 drauf.
> Leider ist die Perfomance nun richtig bescheiden. Ich habe das Gefüh dass die Beläge einfach nicht genug Raum haben um richtig druck auf die Scheibe auszuüben.
> 
> Jmd ne Ahnung wie ich die Performance wieder herstellen kann?



Ich hatte ja vorher die Vented Discs und hab mir dann die Floatings drauf gepackt.

Dort war es genau umgekehrt, bis es sich dann endlich mal eingefahren hatte

Es gibt aber auch Scheiben+Bremsbeläge Combos die einfach nicht gut funzen. Vielleicht hast du da gerade sowas erwischt.


----------



## softbiker (4. September 2010)

Also die Bremse funzt einfach nicht, wenn die Reibringhöhe nicht stimmt. 
Selbst die SAW-Spider haben zu wenig Reibringhöhe. 
Eine Avid-Scheibe hat ja nur 13 statt 17mm, da ist es wohl nicht verwunderlich dass es die Bremse nicht bringt. Ich hab am Trickstuff-Standl ein bissl gequatscht und werde mir wohl von denen eine Scheibe holen. An einer anderen Bremse hatte ich mit diesen Scheiben durchwegs positive Erfahrungen. Zudem schauen Sie auch noch einigermaßen passabl aus.


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. September 2010)

Hab mich da jetzt auch reingelsen und rausgefunden dass die Hope eine ebenos schlechte Reibringhöhe ham. Und so langsam zeichnen sich auf der Scheibe auch die Abnutzungen im oberen Bereich ab. Gibts denn keine Alterrnative die auch halbwegs billig ist ? 

Ich mein die trickstuff hat 20mm aber kost 50 Euro


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hab mich da jetzt auch reingelsen und rausgefunden dass die Hope eine ebenos schlechte Reibringhöhe ham. Und so langsam zeichnen sich auf der Scheibe auch die Abnutzungen im oberen Bereich ab. Gibts denn keine Alterrnative die auch halbwegs billig ist ?
> 
> Ich mein die trickstuff hat 20mm aber kost 50 Euro



Was meinst du damit genau? Versteh ich irgendwie gerade nicht.
Die Floating, Vented und normalen Stahlscheiben für V2 passen doch alle.

Die billigste ist die normale Stahlscheibe.

Ansonsten ist dir ja wohl klar das du dir ne Hope gekauft hast?!?!?!?!?
Die sind nicht billig!!!111einself 

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft für Hope gibs kaum Alternativen, erst recht für die V2.
Wenn du andere Scheiben fahren willst musst du ne M4,M6,X2 nehmen.
Die haben auch noch eine Reibflächen Höhe wie die anderen Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. September 2010)

kurze zwischen frage, laut meinem Händler hätte es auf der EB eine neue Tech/M4 von Hope geben sollen, etwas leichter wie die jetzigen Modelle.
Weiss da jemand etwas?


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2010)

Meinst du die Race?
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2314/lang/x/kw/Race_X2/


----------



## Orakel (5. September 2010)

keine Ahnung ob es die ist, er sprach von einer 4 Kolbenbremse.
Naja, frage ihn wenn er zurück ist.


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2010)

Vielleicht ne M4 mit Race Hebeln


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. September 2010)

Ich hab ja die Tech M4 und Tech X2 frad deshalb wunderts mich dass ich nicht jede Scheibe fahren kann, aber was solls hol ich halt wieder Hope Scheiben.


----------



## softbiker (6. September 2010)

Ja Scheffe,
hier gehts um die Wuchtbrumme von Hope.
M4 und X2 benötigen nicht die Reibringhöhe einer Moto oder Tech V2.
Die X2 ist ja die CC-Bremse von Hope.
Da kannste alle Scheiben nehmen. Mit 14mm Reibringhöhe ist da die Auswahl absolut unbegrenzt.
Jetzt wundert mich auch nicht mehr dass du Cleansweap-Scheiben drauf hast.
Und mal davon abgesehen, die Avid-Scheiben sind eh nicht so der Burner.
Dann nimm einfach A2Z-Scheiben oder Schimano und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (6. September 2010)

Ich geb der Avid nochmal ne Chance, hab den Adapter auf einer Seite einfach um 2mm kürzer gemacht, damit sitzt der Sattel nun viel besser, die Beläge können auf die ganze Scheibenfläche zugreifen. Mal sehn obs was taugt.


----------



## softbiker (6. September 2010)

So heute bin ich fündig geworden.
Bei Trickstuff gibts ne einfache Scheibe für erschwingliche 39,--.
Ursprünglich gedacht für die Bremse "Quad" haben auch diese Scheiben eine Reibringhöhe von 20mm.
Die neuen Scheiben von Trickstuff sind jedoch noch ein Ticken schöner. Klaus ist mir die Antwort nach einer 203er Disc mit 20mm jedoch noch schuldig.
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=356


----------



## StillPad (6. September 2010)

Ganz ehrlich bei diesen Preis würde ich die 5-10 drauf legen für ne Floating Disc


----------



## softbiker (7. September 2010)

So dass mit der Reibringhöhe ist mir jetzt alles zu doof.
Ich hab jetzt einfach Scheiben von Trickstuff mit 17mm bestellt und gut is.
Die paar mm werden ja wohl irgendwo im Sand verschwinden.
Und 180g waren dann letztendlich auch überzeugend. Die Scheiben können ja doch gut was ab.


----------



## Orakel (19. September 2010)

kurze frage in die runde, kann ich den V2 Bremssattel mit meinen M4 Bremshebeleinheit Kombinieren???


----------



## Ge!st (19. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage in die runde, kann ich den V2 Bremssattel mit meinen M4 Bremshebeleinheit Kombinieren???


Kurze Antwort: ja.


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2010)

Danke schön.


----------



## Orakel (22. September 2010)

noch ne frage, gibt es den V2 Bremssattel solo, also ohne Hebeleinheit und ne zweite frage dazu, ist der V2Bremssattel leichter wie der M4.
Theoretisch meine ich müsste er leichter sein.


----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2010)

Wenn du nur den Bremssattel tauschen willst, solltest du bedenken, das die Bremsscheibe der V2 einen deutlich breiteren Reibring hat, als der Reibring der M4 Bremsscheibe. 

Ob man Hope Bremssättel auch einzeln kaufen kann und zum Gewicht des M4 und V2 Bremssattels, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## softbiker (23. September 2010)

Sattel kannst du einzeln zusammenstellen bei CRC kommt allerdings so teuer wie wenn du dir ne gebrauchte im bikemarkt ziehst.
Scheiben der V2 haben 20mm Reibringhöhe die der M4 nur 17mm.
Sattel ist bei der V2 aufgrund der Kolbengröße um 21g schwerer als bei der Mono M4.

Habe derzeit vorne auf meiner V2 ne Shimano-Scheibe mit 17mm drauf und kann das nicht empfehlen. Der Steg der Scheibe radiert den Belag regelrecht runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. September 2010)

danke für die Antworten.


----------



## softbiker (8. Oktober 2010)

So Jungs ich wollte hier mal kurz ne Frage in die Runde stellen.

Wie steht denn zurzeit so der Kurs für eine Moto V2 mit vented Discs?

Meine ist zurzeit zerlegt und ich überlege ernstlich dass Ding zu verkaufen und mir ne Cleg zu holen. 600,-- sind zwar schon ordentlich, aber wenn ich 450 für meine Bremse noch bekomme könnte ich die 150 Aufpreis verkraften.

Die Bremse ist heuer von Hope komplett getauscht worden also wie ich gesehen habe sogar die Bremsgriffe neu.
Dabei wäre also:

1 x VR u. 1 x HR 
Bremsgriffdeckel schwarz und rot
2 x Leitungen in Kevlar
2x Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen
2 x Vented Rotor 203 mm
EBC-Greenstuff,Hope Sinter,A2Z, Swisstop Beläge je für vorne UND hinten
2 x silberne Adapter 
Befestigungsschrauben Original 
Dichtungen für 4 Kolben, 1 Kolben 
Hope Entlüftungsset
Hope Bohrungsdeckel-Werkzeug
Dichtungen, Schrauben, 2 Sätze Kolben für den Griff

Meint ihr sowas kriegt man los für 450 Euro bzw. möchte man sowas haben?
Also in dem Set ist wirklich alles drinne, nur will man sowas?
Was meint ihr und ist meine Preisvorstellung zu abgehoben?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2010)

Also neu liegt die V2 bei Gocycle mit Vented Discs in 203mm bei 250,- Euro pro Stück incl. Adapter, Schrauben etc.
Da finde ich 450 schon ganz schön viel für deine. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine alte V2 mit Vented Scheiben in top Zustand für 330,- Euro verkauft.
Den Entlüftungskit kannst du auch gut getrennt verkaufen.


----------



## Orakel (9. Oktober 2010)

jetzt probiere ich den V2 Bremssattel mit meiner M4 Bremsgriffeinheit, bestellt ist der Bremssattel, kostet ca. 80â¬


----------



## StillPad (9. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wie steht denn zurzeit so der Kurs für eine Moto V2 mit vented Discs?



Vielleicht 300

Hope ist extrem teuer und beim verkauf bekommt man extrem wenig zurück.

Als ich meine V2 gekauft habe hat die 660 bei Gocycle gekostet.
Beim Verkauf hat man gerade mal 300 raus bekommen.

Das einzige was gut geht sind Shimanobremsen billig in der Anschaffung und man bekommt Verhältnismäßig viel Geld beim verkauf wieder raus.

Was hast du denn für Griffe? Tech oder Moto?


----------



## Prwolf35 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei Bike-Box bekommst das Bremsenset Tech V2 VR+HR vented  neu für 420.- Euro! 
Da willst Du für Deine gebrauchte, ältere Modell Moto 450.-?


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2010)

Hier versuche ich es dann auch nochmal mit meiner Frage: 

Weiß jemand, ob ich meine 185er Avid G2 Scheiben und Adapter übernehmen und zusammen mit der Tech X2/Tech V2 verweden kann? Eigentlich müsste das doch passen, oder stellt die Reibhöhe ein Problem dar?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei der X2 paßt es. Hab sie schon mal mit Avid G3 Scheiben gefahren. Die Reibhöhe ist bei der V2 anders/größer, da passen die original Scheiben besser.

Suchst du eine X2 ? Habe gerade eine abzugeben !


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab Dir gerade eine PN geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Box bekommst das Bremsenset Tech V2 VR+HR vented  neu für 420.- Euro!
> Da willst Du für Deine gebrauchte, ältere Modell Moto 450.-?



Naja. Viele wollen einfach den Tech-Lever nicht.
Allerdings verkaufe ich ja nicht die nackte Bremse.
Allein dass Zubehör was alles dabei ist hat ja gut und gerne in der Anschaffung nochmal 200 Ecken gekostet.
Nur die Bremse mit Scheiben würde ich nicht unter 300 hergeben. 
Die sind komplett neu von Hope gekommen dieses Jahr.
Da sind weder Kratzer noch sonstiges drann.
Aber war ja nur ein Frage


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2010)

gibts noch andere scheiben mit 20mm reibringhöhe? ich suche ein paar bremsscheiben für meinen winterlaufradsatz.


----------



## fl1p (15. Oktober 2010)

Gute Frage. Ich hätte auch gerne günstige Scheiben für einen zweiten Laufradsatz.

Die alten Gustav Scheiben sehen so aus, als ob die Reibringhöhe eventuell passen könnte:


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Gustavs haben aber doch den falschen Durchmesser, entweder 190 oder 210mm.
Bei Trickstuff gibts Scheiben mit breiterem Reibring.


----------



## fl1p (15. Oktober 2010)

Ahja, Mist, ganz vergessen.
Die Trickstuff Dinger sind aber leider nicht besonders ansehnlich und dann auch noch teurer als die original Hope Scheiben. :/


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Oktober 2010)

man kann auch probieren. mit U-scheiben von 203 auf 210 zu kommen. das ist ca.4mm im radius das ist nicht so viel. könnte machbar sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (15. Oktober 2010)

Dann muss er aber immer an den Bremsen schrauben wenn er den Satz wechseln will.


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Oktober 2010)

auch wieder wahr. ich wäre sonst morgen bei meiner 190er scheibe mal messen gegangen... wegen der reibringhöhe.


----------



## softbiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Trickstuff Quad 203er Scheiben:
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=356

Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach baugleichen Scheiben.
Von der Qualität kommt leider nur Trickstuff hin. Irgendwoher hatte ich mal 203er von Tektro die hatten 20mm aber das klingelte bei jeder Gelegenheit und die Scheiben waren nach wenigen Betriebsstunden nicht mehr gerade zu bekommen weil sie von der Hitzeentwicklung dermassen verzogen waren.
Die Original-Scheibe von Trickstuff durfte ich einen Tag testen. War relativ unauffällig zudem aber auch potthäßlich. Die neue von Trickstuff wäre optisch der Renner gibbet aber leider nur noch in 17mm.
Das ganze habe ich auch mit 17mm Shimano-Scheibe versucht, dass rubbelt in nullkommanix den Belag unten zusammen -> nicht zu empfehlen.
Bei den übrigen Saw-Spidern von Hope müsste man unten 3mm vom Belag wegfeilen weil ansonst der Steg den Belag zammhobelt bzw. es sich erst garnicht vernünftig drehen lässt.
Mein Fazit:
Zu empfehlen ist einfach nur die normale Floating-Scheibe auch wenn Sie pro Stück umme 50 Ecken kostet.
Ich werde wohl auch in den sauren Apfel beissen, denn alles andere ist Gemurkse.
Die Reibringhöhe ist nun mal an die Kolbengröße angepasst, alles andere mag vielleicht funktionieren was dabei rauskommt ist ne andere Geschichte.
Ach ja, Magura Storm Rotoren haben an der höchsten Stelle des Rotors auch ungefähr 20mm. Sonst schwankt es aufgrund des Wellendesigns zwischen 17 und 20mm. Allderings ist der Preis so happig dafür bekomme ich ne originale Floating.


----------



## dantist (22. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Werde in meiner Tech V2 bald neue Kolben montieren. Die alten sind schon raus. Jetzt bin ich leider nicht mehr ganz sicher, wie die richtig montiert werden. Der Kolben hat auf der einen Seite ein Zahl (A und eine Zahl) auf der anderen Seite nicht. Welche Seite zeigt gegen die Bremsscheibe? Auf dieser Explosionszeichnung sieht man die Kolben zwar, aber ganz eindeutig ist das für mich leider nicht. Danke für eure Auskunft


----------



## softbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

Also wie rumm wird mann sie wohl montieren?
Auf der einen Seite sind sie gerade dass ist die Innenseite und auf der anderen Seite sind sie etwas abgeschrägt dass ist die Seite mit dem Kontakt zu den Belägen.
Ich meine die Zahlenseite ist innen. Kann ich jetz nur raten da meine Ersatzkolben hier keine Zahlen haben, sondern noch Nasen vom gießen.


----------



## dantist (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Die Zahl ist auf der geraden Seite. Demnach würde die Zahl zu den Kolben schauen, die abgerundete Seite zu den Belägen. Werd's mal so versuchen.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Trickstuff Quad 203er Scheiben:
> http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=356
> 
> Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach baugleichen Scheiben.
> ...



 dann bleibts wohl nicht aus das wir uns da die floating scheiben besorgen müssen.

hast du nicht noch vented scheiben über? dummerweise hatte ich meine verkauft.


----------



## softbiker (28. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dann bleibts wohl nicht aus das wir uns da die floating scheiben besorgen müssen.
> 
> hast du nicht noch vented scheiben über? dummerweise hatte ich meine verkauft.



Ich habe schon noch vented-scheiben drann, allerdings sollten Sie eigentlich runter und gegen floatings getauscht werden.
Momentan hab ich grad nur keine Lust mir für 90,- Ecken neue Scheiben zu holen. Irgendwann find ich bestimmt mal ein paar gebrauchte floatings fürn Fuffi oder so.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Oktober 2010)

was willste denn für deine vented haben?


----------



## softbiker (29. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich Dir die jetzt gebe, dann hab ich selber nix zum bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. Oktober 2010)

trifft mich ja nicht


----------



## Orakel (30. Oktober 2010)

Zitat:
Zitat von *Orakel* 


_kurze frage in die runde, kann ich den V2 Bremssattel mit meinen M4 Bremshebeleinheit Kombinieren???_

Kurze Antwort: ja.
__________________
geht wohl doch nicht, mein Händler hat gestern den V2 Bremssattel bekommen, es baut sich kein Druck auf, Rücksprache mit Robin von Hope, es müsste aber gehn, hält nochmals Rücksprache mit seinen Technikern.


----------



## fl1p (9. November 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Die Zahl ist auf der geraden Seite. Demnach würde die Zahl zu den Kolben schauen, die abgerundete Seite zu den Belägen. Werd's mal so versuchen.



Falls es nicht schon zu spät ist:
Bei mir waren die geraden Flächen, mit dem eingeprägten "A1", auf der zur Scheibe und den Belägen zugewandten Seite.
Die abgerundete Seite ist also die, welche mit der Bremsflüssigkeit in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## dantist (9. November 2010)

fl1p schrieb:


> Falls es nicht schon zu spät ist:
> Bei mir waren die geraden Flächen, mit dem eingeprägten "A1", auf der zur Scheibe und den Belägen zugewandten Seite.
> Die abgerundete Seite ist also die, welche mit der Bremsflüssigkeit in Kontakt kommt.



 Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Nein es ist noch nicht zu spät, ich kam leider noch nicht dazu, die Kolben wieder zu montieren. Werde das mal mit Hope klären, Halbwissen ist ja bekanntlicherweise gefährlich...


----------



## fl1p (9. November 2010)

Bevor du lange auf ne Antwort von Hope wartest: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9218
Steht da auch noch mal im Text.


----------



## dantist (9. November 2010)

fl1p schrieb:


> Bevor du lange auf ne Antwort von Hope wartest: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9218
> Steht da auch noch mal im Text.



Vielen Dank


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2010)

Bei solchen Detailfragen ist Gocycle auch sehr hilfreich. Die helfen telefonisch super schnell.


----------



## dantist (10. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei solchen Detailfragen ist Gocycle auch sehr hilfreich. Die helfen telefonisch super schnell.



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe inzwischen von Robin von Hope Auskunft erhalten - zudem wurde meine Frage geklärt, was die Zahlen/Buchstabenkombination auf den Kolben bedeutet (bei mir war von A1 - A4 alles dabei): 

"_Die abgerundete Seite ohne Schrift muß aussen eingepresst werden. Die Schrift muß daher in Richtung der Beläge schauen. Die Nummern sind vom Hersteller und haben für uns keine Bedeutung."_

So, damit sollte alles klar sein - jetzt müsste ich nur mal Zeit finden, die Bremse wieder zusammenzubauen...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2010)

welche groesse muss der torxschluessel haben fuer den ausgleichsbehaelter der hope moto v2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddiver (11. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welche groesse muss der torxschluessel haben fuer den ausgleichsbehaelter der hope moto v2?




tx10


----------



## Wilhelm (21. November 2010)

Hier eine *rot* eloxierte HOPE "Moto V2" von C3 an einem NICOLAI Nucleon AM in putziger Farb-Kombination:

















Pictures © B. Stork


----------



## StillPad (21. November 2010)

Die Farbe finde ich zwar pott hässlich aber das Konzept ist gut.

Es wird einfach Zeit das Hope Farbmöglichkeiten zu läßt oder endlich erlaubt uneloxierte Ware zu kaufen.

Das ist so eine Verschwendung die alte Eloxalschicht abmachen zu müssen.


----------



## M.N. (21. November 2010)

@Wilhelm... super feines custom! ABER gehst du damit fahren oder ist es nur der schau her Effekt. Ich montiere die Tage auch die Hope V2 (red) und.. man werde sehen.. /ach kurze Frage noch, du warst mit dem Bike auch in Winterberg (IXS >Cup) kurz gesprochen u. Bekannter von der Anna ak. "anna 92" richtig oder liege ich daneben...?


----------



## Wilhelm (23. November 2010)

M.N. schrieb:


> @Wilhelm... super feines custom! ABER gehst du damit fahren oder ist es nur der schau her Effekt. Ich montiere die Tage auch die Hope V2 (red) und.. man werde sehen.. /ach kurze Frage noch, du warst mit dem Bike auch in Winterberg (IXS >Cup) kurz gesprochen u. Bekannter von der Anna ak. "anna 92" richtig oder liege ich daneben...?


Leider ... kann ich die Hypothesen nicht bestätigen, und das o.g. Geschoß ist  "Property" der C3 Crew (s.o.).


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage an die Bremsenchecker hier:
ich habe gerade auf der Hope Seite das Video zur Tech-Hebel-Entlüftung gesehen.
Da stellt der Techniker nach der eigentlichen Entlüftung den Hebel senkrecht, pumpt paarmal, dreht ihn dann wieder waagrecht und füllt nochmal Öl nach.

Habe das bisher nicht gemacht und die Bremse lief trotzdem top. Macht ihr das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (26. November 2010)

Ich hab mich beim Entlüften meiner Tech V2 immer an das Video gehalten, habs also nie ohne Hebel senkrecht stellen und Pumpen gemacht. Schaden tuts also schonmal nicht 
Auf jeden Fall ist dadurch der Ölstand im Ausgleichsbehälter nochmal gesunken, also muss sich dabei irgendwas noch mit Bremsflüssigkeit gefüllt haben.


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Hier zum angucken: http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG141
Unter "bleed your Tech lever".


----------



## Ge!st (26. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage an die Bremsenchecker hier:
> ich habe gerade auf der Hope Seite das Video zur Tech-Hebel-Entlüftung gesehen.
> Da stellt der Techniker nach der eigentlichen Entlüftung den Hebel senkrecht, pumpt paarmal, dreht ihn dann wieder waagrecht und füllt nochmal Öl nach.
> 
> Habe das bisher nicht gemacht und die Bremse lief trotzdem top. Macht ihr das ?


Die Prozedur muss man nur ausführen, wenn man merkt, dass noch Luft um System bzw. im Geberzylinder der Tech-Bremshebeleinheit ist. Ansonsten kann man den Punkt getrost überspringen.


----------



## softbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir grad zufällig mal jemand sagen was der bleed-nipple für eine Gewindegröße hat?
M6 oder M7.
Überlege mir 2 Stahlbus-Ventile anzuschaffen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Stahlbus-Entluft...pt=Motorrad_Kraftradteile&hash=item563d431596


----------



## StillPad (2. Dezember 2010)

Warum willst du sowas verbauen?
Die jetzigen sind aus Edelstahl, das was du jetzt einbaust ist vernickelter Stahl der dir irgendwann zu rosten anfängt.

Dazu 44 für 2 Schrauben? Da behalte ich lieber die original.


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde diese komischen Nippel auch bei ebay lassen .. die Dinger von Hope sind schon ok .. 

Ich befülle die Hope immer von unten ( wie bei den alten maguras) mit ner Spritze und nem Schlauch, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich immer ein perfektes Ergebnis habe  .. Find das praktischer als dies elende Hebel gepumpe ..


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2010)

Von unten ? Wie genau ?


----------



## StillPad (3. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Von unten ? Wie genau ?



Kamm doch hier schon tausend mal, da ich das schon min. so  oft geschrieben habe 

Spritze, Schlauch und dann das DOT vom Bremssattel aus einspritzen.
Das auslaufende DOT am AGB dann abfangen und gut is


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke für das 1001. Mal !


----------



## softbiker (3. Dezember 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Warum willst du sowas verbauen?
> Die jetzigen sind aus Edelstahl, das was du jetzt einbaust ist vernickelter Stahl der dir irgendwann zu rosten anfängt.
> 
> Dazu 44 für 2 Schrauben? Da behalte ich lieber die original.



Das war zwar nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber gut. Ich will sowas verbauen weil ich Spaß am experimentieren habe. Schließlich muss man ja selber ausprobieren wie alles so funktioniert. Im übrigen weiss ich wie man eine Bremse entlüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das war zwar nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber gut. Ich will sowas verbauen weil ich Spaß am experimentieren habe. Schließlich muss man ja selber ausprobieren wie alles so funktioniert. Im übrigen weiss ich wie man eine Bremse entlüftet.



Okay war ja nur ne Frage, welche Größe die haben kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Habe meine Bremse in moment fertig und die wird erst wieder zerlegt wenn es Not tut 

Ich finde nur halt den Preis, gaga vorallen weil man die Schrauben alle 2-3 Jahre mal braucht.

Da würde ich lieber Titan Schrauben für kaufen das hast bei jeder Fahrt was von


----------



## softbiker (3. Dezember 2010)

1. Habe ich am Bremssystem schon alles aus Titan was geht 2. Gibts die Stahlbus-Titan-Ventile erst ab Gewindegröße M7 und für eine Schraube bekomme ich da ja ne ganze Bremse für also das ist sogar mir zu teuer


----------



## weemanth (28. Dezember 2010)

servus....

wurde bestimmt schon öfters angesprochen aber hab leider keine zeit 80 seiten durchzulesen . 
deswegen wollte ich wissen, welches denn die besten beläge für die v2 in sachen bremspower sind? die original verbauten sind doch organische oder? gibts evl. probleme mit den sintermetall belägen weil sie dann zu heiß wird?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

lg t


----------



## StillPad (29. Dezember 2010)

ja die original verbauten sind organisch laut Hope.
Und die fahre ich schon immer.

Ich muss auch sagen das ich noch immer den ersten Satz Beläge fahre die wollen einfach nicht runtergehen 

Habe hier noch 2 Sätze liegen falls du interesse hast?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die originalen Beläge auch besser als ihren Ruf!
Die A2Z Beläge sind auch nicht schlecht! Die roten EBC haben mir zu sehr die Scheiben
Verschlissen.
Koolstop werde ich als nächstes testen.


----------



## weemanth (30. Dezember 2010)

ich hab bisher eigentlich nur gute erfahrungen gemacht mit originalbelägen (shimano, avid ... )

man macht also auch mit den hope keinen fehlkauf !
aber die a2z werd ich bestimmt mal probieren!

ist schonmal jemand mit den swissstopbelägen gefahren?

lg t


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Dezember 2010)

Swisstop sind super, aber teuerer. Das schöne bei hope ist doch, das bei den Scheiben die billigsten Beläge (a2z/Contec) am Besten funktionieren. Außerdem kann ich wenn ich sie in der Hand ab keinen unterschied zwischen Swisstop und a2z/contec finden, auch funktional nicht, sind vielleicht baugleich. Koolstop hatte bei mir mehr Verschleiß, lief dafür aber bei Kaltbremsungen besser.


----------



## ibislover (30. Dezember 2010)

+1
koolstop, wie der name schon sagt , sind bei kaltbremsungen allen anderen marken ein wenig vorraus.
danach schenken sich swissstop, a2z, koolstop oder die originalen hope nix. die originalen hope bekommt man mittlerweile auch für den preis von a2z.


----------



## weemanth (30. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> +1
> koolstop, wie der name schon sagt , sind bei kaltbremsungen allen anderen marken ein wenig vorraus.
> danach schenken sich swissstop, a2z, koolstop oder die originalen hope nix. die originalen hope bekommt man mittlerweile auch für den preis von a2z.



damit sind die swissstiop wohl aus dem rennen  . ich hab eben nur aus eigener erfahrung gemerkt dass die swissstop echt sau lange halten!

lg t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (30. Dezember 2010)

das tun die hope auch.
die koolstop etwas weniger, aber dafür beißen die halt sofort richtig. die hope nach sind auch nicht schlechter, aber einen kleinen unterschied merkt man schon.
nimm die, die du günstiger bekommst und du machst nix falsch.


----------



## dantist (30. Dezember 2010)

Für die Moto V2 gibt Beläge von Swissstop?


----------



## ibislover (30. Dezember 2010)

nope.


----------



## enemy111 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo, hab bereits ein bisschen mit der Sufu gespielt zum Thema "Unterschied V2- M4", jedoch habe ich nur einen kurzen Thread gefunden wo folgendes bei rauskam:

m4 = besser dosierbar
v2 = Anker

kann man das so verallgemeinern?

Stahlflex oder Kunststoffleitungen?

Grüße & danke


----------



## ibislover (4. Januar 2011)

sind beide gleich gut dosierbar. die V2 ist bissiger und weniger hitzeanfällig.
stahlflex am mtb bringt außer von der optik und etwas mehrgewicht nicht wirklich was.


----------



## weemanth (4. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> stahlflex am mtb bringt außer von der optik und etwas mehrgewicht nicht wirklich was.



das würde ich so nicht sagen... musste schon so manche leitung tauschen weil sie zu sehr geknickt war oder man sie nicht mehr in der gewünschten form "biegen/verlegen" konnte.

da sind stahlflexleitungen schon um ein vielfaches besser...

...mMn... 

brauchst auch andere scheiben für m4 und v2!
m4 -  hope saw bremsscheiben (es gehen aber auch andere hersteller)
v2 - spezielle breite v2 bremsscheiben (natürlich kann man auch andere verwenden dann stehen die beläge aber über und bremspower geht verloren)

lg t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (4. Januar 2011)

weemanth schrieb:


> ...v2 - spezielle breite v2 bremsscheiben (natürlich kann man auch andere verwenden dann stehen die beläge aber über und bremspower geht verloren)...


wo haste denn das her?


----------



## weemanth (4. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> wo haste denn das her?



na dann schau mal die bremsbeläge an... wenn man z.b. ne formula the one bremsscheibe nutzen würde, stehen die beläge oben und unten 2 - 3mm über, da durch haben die beläge ne viel kleinere auflagefläche, und somit auch ne geringere bremsleistung! ist doch irgendwie logisch, oder!

ich merk auf jeden fall den unterschied zw. der hope v2 bremsscheibe und ner xt scheibe am anderen laufrad!

lg t


----------



## ibislover (4. Januar 2011)

achso, das meinst du.
ich hatte was anderes "gelesen"...!


----------



## weemanth (4. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> achso, das meinst du.
> ich hatte was anderes "gelesen"...!





ja, war schwer verständlich wenn man nicht gewusst hat was ich meinte 

jetzt sind aber wohl alle zweifel beseitigt 

lg t


----------



## enemy111 (5. Januar 2011)

kann man die V2 mit der The One gleichstellen? Die finde ich nämlich absolut missraten, sie ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu bissig. 
Die Saint von nem andern Kumpel finde ich besser dosierbar, dafür etwas unbissiger.
ich selber fahre eine code und bin mit der standfestigkeit/druckpunkt nicht zufrieden. 

leider kenne ich keinen der eine V2 oder M4 fährt..


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2011)

Also, meine V2 ist gut dosierbar.


----------



## StillPad (5. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, meine V2 ist gut dosierbar.



Das finde ich bei meiner auch


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Januar 2011)

Dito.


----------



## 2und4zig (5. Januar 2011)

Meine auch


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Januar 2011)

ich muss jetz endlich mal mein "problem" beschreiben.
ich fahre seit mittlerweile ca. 3 jahren die moto v2.
aber irgendwie fehlt mir die power. das passt aber mit den beschreibungen aller anderen v2 fahrer nicht zusammen, weil sie ja angeblich mächtig power hat.
ich bring das heck mit der bremse nur schwer zum ausbrechen und wenn ich mal aufs vorderrad will muss ich mit derber kraft am hebel ziehen (sind keine üblichen fahrsituationen, nur zum vergleich).
hab schon mehrmals entlüftet, diverse beläge probiert und es ist auch kein öl auf scheiben und belägen, verglast is auch nix.
aber das ding beißt einfach nicht so, wie es immer beschrieben wird.
hat irgendwer ne ahnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2011)

Ist die Kraft im Zeigefinge ausreichend? 

Viel falsch machen kannste nicht, das Bremsmoment setzt bei der Hope nicht so krass ein wie bei Code oder The One.
Aber ja, mit einem kräftigen Zug des Zeigefingers kann ich das Hinterrad anheben. Ohne Körpereinsatz.


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Januar 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ist die Kraft im Zeigefinge ausreichend?
> 
> Viel falsch machen kannste nicht, das Bremsmoment setzt bei der Hope nicht so krass ein wie bei Code oder The One.
> Aber ja, mit einem kräftigen Zug des Zeigefingers kann ich das Hinterrad anheben. Ohne Körpereinsatz.


 
darfste glauben. Kraft is sicher genug vorhanden.
aber ohne extremen Körpereinsatz geht garnix. Die rutscht durch wie sau.
Würd halt gern mal ne andere v2 probieren, zum vergleich.
Jedenfalls packen Elixir, Code und sogar hayes ace deutlich kräftiger an.
da wünscht man sich schon was anderes...


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Januar 2011)

außerdem fasse ich bei sämtlichen arbeiten nichtmal mit sauberen fingern bremsscheibe und beläge an, was eigentlich verschmutzte/ ölige beläge ausschließen sollte.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2011)

keine Bange, so empfindlich sind die Systeme/Scheiben nicht. Ich hab da noch nie mit Bremsenreiniger ran gemusst.


----------



## enemy111 (6. Januar 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ist die Kraft im Zeigefinge ausreichend?
> 
> Viel falsch machen kannste nicht, das Bremsmoment setzt bei der Hope nicht so krass ein wie bei Code oder The One.
> Aber ja, mit einem kräftigen Zug des Zeigefingers kann ich das Hinterrad anheben. Ohne Körpereinsatz.




zwischen allen code´s, die ich kenne (einschließlich meiner) und the one liegen welten.


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

war aber nicht mein problem...


----------



## StillPad (7. Januar 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> ich muss jetz endlich mal mein "problem" beschreiben.
> ich fahre seit mittlerweile ca. 3 jahren die moto v2.
> aber irgendwie fehlt mir die power. das passt aber mit den beschreibungen aller anderen v2 fahrer nicht zusammen, weil sie ja angeblich mächtig power hat.



Nun es kommt drauf an wie schwer du bist, dein Rad, welche Scheibengröße du fährst usw.
Ich glaube das so pauschal einfach sagen zu können geht nicht.

Ich kann z.b. nicht mit ein Finger bremsen. Ich muss schon 2 nehmen, dann bremst es auch rapide ab ehe das Hinterrad ein bischen hoch kommt.

Durch den Wechsel von Vented zu Floating Disc kamm mir das alles auch ein wenig kraftloser vor beim ersten fahren.

Was ich aber definitiv merke sind hinten nur die 183 statt 203mm.
Man muss einfach kräftiger reinlangen.
Aber dafür klingelt meine Scheibe nicht mehr.

Für lange Abfahrten würde ich dann aber wohl doch wieder eine 203 rein packen.

Nun gut ich bin nicht der leichteste, mein Rad hat auch 16-17kg die Fahrposition ist wohl auch noch Ausschlag gebend.

Also über Bremse würde ich die V2 keinesfalls bezeichnen.

Die M6 die ich hatte waren deutlich bissiger. Dafür aber auch fast nur am schleifen 

Wie gesagt man kann es nicht einfach sagen, Kumpel der nur 60kg hat fliegt bei den V2 fast vom Rad wenn der bremst


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr die V2 mit 203er vented discs hi.+vo.
Gewicht hab ich angezogen etwa 85 kg und das Bike hat auch nochmal stolze 21 kg.
Ich kann allerdings auch nen Kumpel mit ca. 50 kg drauf setzen, der dann sagt, dass seine Elixir Welten besser ist.
Ich fahr schon immer mit einem Finger, was in meinem Fall eigentlich bei jeder Bremse funktioniert.


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wie gesagt man kann es nicht einfach sagen, Kumpel der nur 60kg hat fliegt bei den V2 fast vom Rad wenn der bremst


 
von "vom Rad fliegen" kann ich übrigens überhaupt nicht reden, wird mit der Bremse niemand schaffen. Auch nicht mit 50kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

Da wäre auch noch der ständig wandernde Druckpunkt, trotz bereits mehrfach erneuerter Dichtungen und Entlüften...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab grad mal ne Runde gedreht ums bei mir zu testen.

Gewicht mit Rad -> weit über 100kg + 203mm Vented (is hier aber völlig egal, da es um das Bremsmoment geht und nicht um die Leistung)

Sattel runter + sitzend > 1 Finger volle Kraft = reicht nicht um das HR zu heben
Sattel runter + sitzend > 2 Finger mittlere Kraft = reicht locker um das HR zu heben
Sattel oben + sitzend > 1 Finger volle Kraft = reicht locker um das HR zu heben
Stehend > 1 Finger volle Kraft = hängt von der Körperhaltung hab. Zurückgelehnt kein Chance das HR zu heben.

Trotzdem... es geht absolut nichts über Dosierbarkeit, Standfestigkeit und Bremsleistung dieser Anlage. Die ist Welten besser als die der The One, besonders wenns bei langen Abfahrten ein paar kg mehr sind.


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen!
Ich weiß jetz auch nicht, was ich machen soll. Ne neue Bremse kommt keinesfalls infrage.
ich werd mal wieder Dichtungen wechseln, entlüften und evtl. mal wieder neue Beläge montieren. Ich hoffe, dass die Bremse irgendwann auch mal so anpackt wie eure das anscheinend tun.
hab anscheinend n Problemkind


----------



## .irie. (7. Januar 2011)

vlt passen die bremse und du einfach nicht zusammen
vlt erwartest du einfach zu viel von ihr was sie dir nicht geben kann
schau dich doch mal in deiner näheren umgebung um ob du da nicht mal die gleiche testen kannst und vlt feststellst dass das gras bei den andern auch nicht grüner ist?!!


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

ich erwarte nicht viel von ihr.
und ich hab auch in meiner umgebung keinen mit der bremse.
aber es käme niemand darauf, meine bremse als "brachial" o.ä. zu bezeichnen.
wie gesagt, sogar hayes haben mehr power und das will ja wohl was heißen.
Mir ist die Bremse eben im Vergleich zu anderen zu schwach.


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Januar 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen!
> Ich weiß jetz auch nicht, was ich machen soll. Ne neue Bremse kommt keinesfalls infrage.
> ich werd mal wieder Dichtungen wechseln, entlüften und evtl. mal wieder neue Beläge montieren. Ich hoffe, dass die Bremse irgendwann auch mal so anpackt wie eure das anscheinend tun.
> hab anscheinend n Problemkind



ich tippe darauf das bei dir die sättel undicht sind !!
mach mal den bremssattel sauber und trocken
binde den bremsgriff mit etwas druck an den lenker
und lege etwas pappe unter den bremssattel

das ganze über nacht stehen lassen und nächsten tag kontrolieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (7. Januar 2011)

hmm, kann ich mal probieren.
allerdings könnte ich ja dann mit hoher kraft den hebel durchdrücken, das geht aber nicht. Und Bremsflüssigkeit ist auch noch genügend da, also normalerweise keine verloren gegangen.
und die Dichtungen hab ich letzten Winter erst getauscht und genau überprüft, würde mich also eig wundern wenns dran liegt...
Und druckpunkt ist auch nach wie vor schön fest, außer bei längeren abfahrten mit viel bremsen, da wandert er aber nachher is er wieder da.
Aber ich werd jetz eh mal alle dichtungen tauschen.


----------



## enemy111 (8. Januar 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun es kommt drauf an wie schwer du bist, dein Rad, welche Scheibengröße du fährst usw.
> Ich glaube das so pauschal einfach sagen zu können geht nicht.
> 
> Ich kann z.b. nicht mit ein Finger bremsen. Ich muss schon 2 nehmen, dann bremst es auch rapide ab ehe das Hinterrad ein bischen hoch kommt.
> ...



was verstehst du darunter, das bremsscheiben "Klingeln".. sorry ich steh auffem schlauch


----------



## StillPad (8. Januar 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> was verstehst du darunter, das bremsscheiben "Klingeln".. sorry ich steh auffem schlauch



Scjon mal um ne Kurve gefahren und die Scheiben(sehr oft die hinter) fängt an pling pling pling zu machen?

Nun bei mir war es so das die 203 Vented hinten auch beim normalen gerade aus fahren am klingeln war.
Einfach nur nervig.

Aber nix kann die Pro2 Nabe toppen am nerven.... 

@Evolution
Schon mal die Bremse zu Hope geschickt zum überprüfen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Januar 2011)

@_evolution_: 

1 Dose Bremsenreiniger für deine Scheiben
2 neue Sets Bremsbeläge

schon ausprobiert? Wenn nein, dann versuchs mal. Dann kannst du sicher sein,
das die Werksseitige Bremskraft da ist. Auch wenn diese sicher nicht so brutal
zu sein scheint wie bei einer Hayes, The One, Code oder was auch immer. Meine
Avid Juicy 7 (hatte schon 2 davon) waren subjektiv auch brutaler, jedoch viel
schlechter zu dosieren und haben schon nach wenigen Hm deutliches Fading
bekommen. Ich finde es angenehmer immer sicher sein zu können das die Bremse
noch tut auch wenns schon 10min. bergab ging.


----------



## ibislover (8. Januar 2011)

eine hayes oder eine juicy 7 /elixir als brutal zu bezeichnen... ich weiß ja nicht.

@Evo
nimmt doch mal kontakt mit hope auf, irgendwas ist da ganz komisch...
wenn du in england anrufst, lass dich zu dem deutsch sprechenden kollegen verbinden. dann kannste alles en detail erklären (natürlich auch auf englisch; weiß nicht wie es da bei dir aussieht).


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2011)

Die Hayes war die schlechteste Brems aller Zeiten und die Leistung der Juicy ist auch nicht mehr uptodate.
@evo: besser als diese zwei muß deine V2 auf jeden Fall sein, sonst funzt sie einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## _evolution_ (8. Januar 2011)

@freeman: klar, hab schon zig verschiedene Beläge probiert und ebenfalls schon zig mal mit eimerweise Bremsenreiniger alles sauber gemacht. Macht aber keinen Unterschied.

@stillpad & ibislover:
werd hope wohl mal kontaktieren müssen, ja. Is eben der Nachteil das Hope nur in England sitzt, wegen den langen Lieferzeiten etc.
Englischmäßig bin ich aber gut drauf, keine Sorge


----------



## BlackDiver (8. Januar 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> von "vom Rad fliegen" kann ich übrigens überhaupt nicht reden, wird mit der Bremse niemand schaffen. Auch nicht mit 50kg.



Da stimmt definitiv was nicht. War bei meiner V2 kein Problem.Das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen ist wohl das mindeste das eine Scheibenbremse können muß und zwar mit EINEM Finger!!
Meine damalige Hayes war auch dermaßen schwach das ich mit 2 Fingern bremsen musste,also kam das Teil sofort weg und dann die Mono M4,ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und die V2 geht nochmals deutlich besser


----------



## weemanth (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Du kannst froh sein dass hope in England sitzt. Dort wird kundenservice noch großgeschrieben, ganz anders als bei den meisten deutschen Firmen. Ich bin überzeugt dass hope dir weiterhelfen wird. 

NIEMALS BREMSREINIGER AUF BELÄGE ODER SCHEIBE. DAS ZEUG WURDE FÜR AUTOBREMSEN ENTWICKELT UND FETTET GANZ GERINGFÜGIG NACH UM DEN FLUGROST ZU VERMEIDEN. BEI DEN BREMSEN AM AUTO MACHT DAS BISSAL SCHMIERMITTEL NICHTS DA SIE VIEL STÄRKER SIND, ABER BEI BIKEBREMSEN IST DAS ANDERST, DORT MERKT MAN DEN UNTERSCHIED!!!!

LG T


----------



## _evolution_ (8. Januar 2011)

ich ruf bei Gelegenheit mal bei hope an.
Es gibt auch speziellen Bike-Bremsenreiniger.
Allerdings is da auch unmittelbar nach dem auftragen die Bremsleistung wesentlich schlechter, bis man die Bremse mal wieder schön heiß bremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (8. Januar 2011)

weemanth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du kannst froh sein dass hope in England sitzt. Dort wird kundenservice noch großgeschrieben, ganz anders als bei den meisten deutschen Firmen. Ich bin überzeugt dass hope dir weiterhelfen wird.
> 
> ...



nenne mir ein schmiermittel was in bremsenreiniger enthalten ist?
ich glaube du hast noch nie sowas  benutzt? das will ich belegt haben, denn es erschüttert doch mein weltbild...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2011)

Nehmt einfach Reinigungsalkohol, das geht auch und die Brems zieht sofort wieder.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Januar 2011)

mein Bremsenreiniger von Würth verdunstet rückstandsfrei. Vielleicht gibts
da ja auch Unterschiede. Is ja egal, er ist unzufrieden mit der Bremskraft
also muss was getan werden. Gibts denn niemanden in der Nähe der auch
eine Hope V2 fährt?


----------



## _evolution_ (8. Januar 2011)

ne gibt leider niemandan mit der Bremse in näherer Umgebung.


----------



## softbiker (8. Januar 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen!
> Ich weiß jetz auch nicht, was ich machen soll. Ne neue Bremse kommt keinesfalls infrage.
> ich werd mal wieder Dichtungen wechseln, entlüften und evtl. mal wieder neue Beläge montieren. Ich hoffe, dass die Bremse irgendwann auch mal so anpackt wie eure das anscheinend tun.
> hab anscheinend n Problemkind



Also so wie du rummnörgelst solltest du dir einfach ne neue Bremse kaufen!
Vielleicht ne Saint.
Was ihr immer von eurer Bremse erwartet? Also ich habe 100kg plus zusätzlich 15kg bike und das Ding bringe ich in jeder Lage zum blockieren.
Ich kann Dir sagen das was du machen willst ist den Aufwand echt nicht wert. Hat deine Bremse den schon einen gravierten Strich wenn du von oben drauf schaust? Wenn nein dann gebe ich Dir Adresse vom Hope-Support das war anfänglich mein Problem, entlüften war da gar nicht erst drinn.
Und wenn du was bissiges kaufst dann kauf dir EBC-Red-Stuff Beläge schmiergel die Beläge mit etwas Papier ab und glaub mir nach 2 - 3 Abfahrten beisst die Bremse.


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Januar 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> ich ruf bei Gelegenheit mal bei hope an.
> Es gibt auch speziellen Bike-Bremsenreiniger.
> Allerdings is da auch unmittelbar nach dem auftragen die Bremsleistung wesentlich schlechter, bis man die Bremse mal wieder schön heiß bremst.



es gibt bremsenreiniger die wirklich rückstände hinter lassen
wenn einmal öl drauf ist helfen eh nur neue beläge

mach bitte mal die dichtigkeits prüfung
und lass erst mal die alten dichtungen drin

ich hatte (keine v2) winzige risse im kolben 
die unter last ein wenig die bremsen geschmiert haben

und wenn dein druckpunkt so wandert ist entweder luft drin (undicht)
oder die bremse ist nicht 100% entlüftet
da gab es bei den ersten motos probleme die vernünftig entlüftet zu bekommen


----------



## BlackDiver (9. Januar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also so wie du rummnörgelst solltest du dir einfach ne neue Bremse kaufen!
> Vielleicht ne Saint.



Genau das hab ich auch gemacht.Meine V2 funktionierte zwar problemlos aber an die Power der Saint kommt sie wirklich nicht ran.Standfestigkeit und Dosierbarkeit ist ebenfalls kein Thema.Das einzige was die V2 besser kann ist "schön sein"


----------



## _evolution_ (9. Januar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Was ihr immer von eurer Bremse erwartet? Also ich habe 100kg plus zusätzlich 15kg bike und das Ding bringe ich in jeder Lage zum blockieren.


 
genau hier liegt aber das Problem:
ich krieg (sogar mit etwas weniger Gewicht) die Bremse in keiner Situation zum blockieren! Du vielleicht, ich nicht, deshalb schließe ich darauf, dass meine v2 nicht so zugreift wie deine.

Neue Bremse kaufen is nicht drin und hab ich auch nicht vor, ich will aber das aus der Bremse holen, was sie kann.


----------



## _evolution_ (9. Januar 2011)

@eddi:
den Dichtheitscheck werd ich kommende Woche mal machen.
Was sind denn eigentlich die ersten Motos? Meine is von '08...

@softbiker:
Du meinst den gravierten strich der genau mittig auf dem Sattel ist, praktisch da wo die Scheibe durchläuft? Hab ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Januar 2011)

Hmm hier gabs doch schonmal das Problem.

Damals mit den Moto Hebeln.

Da war die Dichtung im Geberlkolben hin, also am Hebel.

Das hatte ein ganz kleines Loch womit die Bremse zwar bremste, aber wohl nicht so wie sie sollte, schonmal die Dichtungen kontrolliert?

Hast du Moto oder Tech Hebel?
Hast du bei den Moto vielleicht kurze Hebel verbaut?

Die brauchen wohl mehr Kraft


----------



## _evolution_ (9. Januar 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hmm hier gabs doch schonmal das Problem.
> 
> Damals mit den Moto Hebeln.
> 
> ...


 
Hab die Moto Hebel. Ja das Problem kannte ich auch. Hab die Dichtungen aber schonmal gewechselt.
Hab auch die kurzen Hebel verbaut, stimmt, die brauchen aber die selbe Kraft wie die langen, weil nicht nur der Hebel selber kürzer ist, sondern auch der Abstand zwischen den beiden Bohrungen geringer ist. Haben die von hope schon mitgedacht.
Auf den Fotos sieht mans:












d.h. das Hebelverhältnis ist beim langen und beim kurzen Hebel gleich.


----------



## softbiker (9. Januar 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> @softbiker:
> Du meinst den gravierten strich der genau mittig auf dem Sattel ist, praktisch da wo die Scheibe durchläuft? Hab ich.



O.k. wir gehen wie folgt vor:
Du kaufst dir bei neue Geberkolben mit Dichtungen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17229

und wenn du denn unbedingt sicher gehen willst die Zylinder-Dichtungen auch noch und dazu 2 x EBC-Redstuff-Beläge 

und ich wette dann funzt dass Ding.


----------



## _evolution_ (9. Januar 2011)

mal sehen. die Geberkolben sind aber eigentlich einwandfrei. Sämtliche Dichtungen (Hebel und Sattel) hab ich letzten Winter schon gewechselt und lief unmittelbar danach auch nicht so wie sie sollte.
Aber gut ich schau jetz mal ob alles dicht is, wechsel im Notfall das ganze Innenleben aus und hoffe, das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## StillPad (10. Januar 2011)

Erstmal schreibst du Hope ehe du wieder unnötig Geld ausgibst


----------



## StillPad (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gerade das hier entdeckt
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25131

Weiß wer für welchen Hebel das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. Januar 2011)

Leider nur für die Mini-Gebereinheiten. Mich langweilt das hier auch schon das von dene keinen Einfinger für die Moto gibt, die hat leider nur gocycle von Hope im Programm.
Wollt ihr mal was leckeres sehen


----------



## StillPad (11. Januar 2011)

Also die Hebel auf den Bild sind ganz klar 2 Finger

Ich bin in moment so am kämpfen was ich machen soll.
Tech Hebel kaufen oder es mit den kurzen Moto Hebeln versuchen 

Tech Hebel kosten als komplette Bremse 260 die kurzen Hebeln auch schon 70

Die Bremse könnte ich wohl noch bei ebay reinstellen wenn ich die Hebeleinheit getauscht habe.

Ich weiß nur nicht ob man sich mit den Tech Hebeln nun ein Kuckucks Ei ins Nest legt.
Ausserdem finde ich 260 auch sch..... teuer!

Man bekommt aber auch nirgends die Tech Hebel einzeln zu ein vernünftigen Preis.

Die Moto's sind übigens nett in schwarz


----------



## softbiker (11. Januar 2011)

Nä, also ich mag diese Tech-Hebel nicht. Erst derletzt ist ein Paar in der Bucht für meine ich 130,- Ecken ersteigert worden. Ich finde dass auch letztlich viiieeel zu teuer, aber wenn man davon aus geht das die Hebel die Hälfte der Bremse ausmachen ist der Preis ja gerechtfertigt.
Mir gefallen se ned. Ich finde den Aufwand aufgrund der Nutzung eines matchmakers zu viel.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Tech Hebel viel besser als die alten. Sie brauchen weniger Platz und ich finde sie vom Hebelweg angenehmer.
Nur die Bohrungen im Hebel zerstören leider meine Handschuhe.


----------



## StillPad (11. Januar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nä, also ich mag diese Tech-Hebel nicht. Erst derletzt ist ein Paar in der Bucht für meine ich 130,- Ecken ersteigert worden. Ich finde dass auch letztlich viiieeel zu teuer, aber wenn man davon aus geht das die Hebel die Hälfte der Bremse ausmachen ist der Preis ja gerechtfertigt.
> Mir gefallen se ned. Ich finde den Aufwand aufgrund der Nutzung eines matchmakers zu viel.




Also ich beobachte seit Monaten Ebay per RSS Feed und da waren keine Tech Hebel im Angebot oder der Benutzer war zu dumm "Tech" in die Auktion zu schreiben.

Und ja es ist scheiß viel Aufwand, aber ich habe wenig Platz am Lenker und wenn die Hebel kürzer wären könnte ich auch mal andere Positionen testen.
Sieht geht so aber ist nicht wirklich optimal.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Eine Frage:
bei meiner Tech V2 kommen die Kolben asymetrisch aus dem Bremskörper.
Der eine kommt mir extrem schwergängig vor.

Kann ich den mit etwas Öl gangbar machen ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> bei meiner Tech V2 kommen die Kolben asymetrisch aus dem Bremskörper.
> Der eine kommt mir extrem schwergängig vor.
> 
> Kann ich den mit etwas Öl gangbar machen ?



war bei mir auch der Fall (nach bereits einem Jahr).
Zuerst am VR, danach am HR. Es mussten die Dichtungen ersetzt werden.
Einfetten + säubern hat bei mir nichts gebracht


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe die Bremse sorgfältig entlüftet und jetzt passts wieder. Da war massig Luft drin (habe neulich den Leitungsabgang am Bremskörper zu weit aufgedreht und massig Öl verloren).

Trotzdem: was nehm ich da für Öl oder Fett für die Kolben ? Geht normales Park Tool Fett ?


----------



## softbiker (13. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe die Bremse sorgfältig entlüftet und jetzt passts wieder. Da war massig Luft drin (habe neulich den Leitungsabgang am Bremskörper zu weit aufgedreht und massig Öl verloren).
> 
> Trotzdem: was nehm ich da für Öl oder Fett für die Kolben ? Geht normales Park Tool Fett ?



Öl? Fett? Mach das einfach mit Bremsenreiniger sauber und schmier a bissl DOT hin. Öl oda Fett hat da echt nix zu suchen


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2011)

Sorry, das war eine dumme "ich bin noch nicht ganz wach" Frage !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (13. Januar 2011)

Ja, was erlaube Strunz.
Doch worst.


----------



## frostydragon (16. Januar 2011)

so auf die gefahr hin dass das schonmal gefragt wurde
meine hintere moto v2 macht momentan anstalten keinen druckpunkt zu haben. 
wenn ich nicht ein paar mal pumpe kann ich den hebel je nach wetterlage bis zum griff ziehen. ich hab sie jetzt 2 mal entlüftet und auch alle schrauben der leitungsverbindungen und der ausgleichsbehälter nachgezogen und es is jedes mal nach einem tag wieder so...
die einzige erklärung die mir dafür jetzt einfällt wäre eine undichte leitung die ich mir aber nich erklären könnte... falls jemand von euch schonmal n ähnliches problem hatte und es gelöst hat würd ich mich über die lösung freuen


----------



## StillPad (16. Januar 2011)

Undichte Dichtung im Geberkolben, also Bremshebel du drückst und drückst und es passiert kaum was.

Dann gäbe es da noch Luft im Bremssattel, haben deine ein eingefrästen Mittelstrich?


----------



## frostydragon (16. Januar 2011)

ja haben den zentrierstrich eingefräst
die dichtung im ausgleichsbehälterdeckel is wie neu, im kolben selbst hab ich noch nich nachgesehn, wollt erstmal wissen ob ichs lösen kann ohne sie komplett zu zerlegen
das erste mal hatte sie luft gezogen weil ich die befestigung von der leitung ein kleines bisschen zu weit aufdrehte um sie zu drehen
aber wie gesagt das is alles nachgezogen... und sie fadet auch nich beim wärmer werden sondern kriegt eher mehr druckpunkt wenn sie warm wird
was aber immernoch gegen null geht


----------



## Jennfa (20. Januar 2011)

Hat hier noch jemand seit dem Winter Probleme mit seiner Tech V2? Ich habe die Bremse seit dem Sommer und war bisher sehr zufrieden, hatte sogar das Gefühl DIE Bremse gefunden zu haben. Keinerlei Probleme, auch bei längeren Abfahrten in den Bergen oder im Bikepark nicht. 
Seit dem Wintereinbruch kann man im Stand ein Wandern der Bremshebel vom Lenker weg durch Pumpen provozieren bzw. während der Fahrt wenn man länger oder mehrmals hintereinander bremst. Steht das Bike wieder länger Zuhause im Warmen verschwindet das Problem. Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur Zufall, dass das Problem erst im Winter aufgekommen ist. Könnte ja auch sein, dass es generell erst bei "warmgefahrener" Bremse auftritt.  
Bremse ist entlüftet... 
Das bei Kälte einige Biketeile Probleme bekommen kenne ich ja schon, aber das scheint mir hier doch sehr merkwürdig zu sein. Das Problem kenne ich bisher gar nicht und ich habe bisher nichts darüber gelesen. So kalt war es heute schließlich auch nicht (so um die 0°C). Das muss eine Bremse schon aushalten ohne solche Probleme zu machen .

Bin dankbar für alle Vorschläge !


----------



## StillPad (20. Januar 2011)

Es klingt fast so als ob Wasser oder Luft drin wäre.

Also meine Moto die ich gestern gefahren bin hat gar keine Probleme gemacht fuhr genauso wie ich sie letzten Sommer eingestellt habe.
Zumindest in der Erinnerung


----------



## chraeje (20. Januar 2011)

Habe genau das selbe Problem bei meiner XT Bremse, der Druckpunkt bewegt sich nach 2-3 mal am Hebel ziehen nach vorne, habe auch keine Ahnung von wo das kommt. Habe die Bremse jetzt mal entlüftet aber scheint mir nicht gross besser geworden zu sein, konnte es aber noch nit genau testen.


----------



## ibislover (20. Januar 2011)

also bei shimano sind es die dichtungen. das problem gibt es ja schon ewig. weiß nicht wie alt deine bremse ist, aber über die sufu solltest einiges finden.

@Jennfa
das hört sich sehr nach luft im system an.
ich würde nochmal sauber nach der techhebel-methode entlüften und dann nochmal testen. temperaturen sinken ja wieder un hier schneits auch schon wieder ein wenig!


----------



## frostydragon (20. Januar 2011)

also wie gesagt ich hab meine 2 mal entlüftet und auch im warmen wirds nich besser, bei mir wirds erst nachm warmbremsen besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (21. Januar 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Undichte Dichtung im Geberkolben, also Bremshebel du drückst und drückst und es passiert kaum was.




da tippe ich auch drauf. Hatte ich auch schon bei 2 V2 Hebeln. Die erste der zwei Geberkolbendichtung wird defekt sein und dichtet daher nicht mehr korrekt zum Ausgleichsbehälter ab. 

sieht dann ungefähr so aus


----------



## frostydragon (22. Januar 2011)

hmmm okay das könnte natürlich sein... das werd ich mir dann mal ansehen, danke für den ansatz jedenfalls


----------



## Jennfa (22. Januar 2011)

Scheint bei mir kälteinduziert zu sein. Ich hatte das Bike heute mal ne Zeit auf der Terasse und schon ging es wieder los . Je mehr man pumpt, desto weiter wandert der Hebel nach vorne.


----------



## frostydragon (22. Januar 2011)

naja kälte isses bei mir nich... am schlimmsten isses bei mir in der wohnung und wenn das ganze ne zeit lang stand, nachm pumpen wirds immer kurz besser und wenn man dann ne halbe min nich bremst isses wieder weg... komische sache... aber naja ich zerlege die bei gelegenheit mal und seh mir die dichtungen an...


----------



## chraeje (27. Januar 2011)

Möchte mir demnäst auch ne Hope Tech V2 zulegen. Meine Frage, was für Bremsbeläge braucht Ihr da, bzw würdet Ihr empfehlen??
Habe bis jetzt meistens Swissstop gebraucht, bei der Code oder Jucy, das hat mir eigentlich gut gepasst, sind aber leider etwas schnell down.
Was würdet Ihr mir bei der V2 empfehlen?
Oder gibt es sogar Swissstop Beläge für die V2??
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## frostydragon (27. Januar 2011)

hmmm ich fahr die originalen von hope, sind egtl super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (28. Januar 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> hmmm ich fahr die originalen von hope, sind egtl super


----------



## ibislover (28. Januar 2011)

chraeje schrieb:


> Möchte mir demnäst auch ne Hope Tech V2 zulegen. Meine Frage, was für Bremsbeläge braucht Ihr da, bzw würdet Ihr empfehlen??
> Habe bis jetzt meistens Swissstop gebraucht, bei der Code oder Jucy, das hat mir eigentlich gut gepasst, sind aber leider etwas schnell down.
> Was würdet Ihr mir bei der V2 empfehlen?
> Oder gibt es sogar Swissstop Beläge für die V2??
> Danke für eure Antworten.


benutz doch mal die threadsuche. das thema hatten wir schon 1-200mal.
ansonsten schließe ich mich den beiden vorrednern an.


----------



## weemanth (28. Januar 2011)

chraeje schrieb:


> Möchte mir demnäst auch ne Hope Tech V2 zulegen. Meine Frage, was für Bremsbeläge braucht Ihr da, bzw würdet Ihr empfehlen??
> Habe bis jetzt meistens Swissstop gebraucht, bei der Code oder Jucy, das hat mir eigentlich gut gepasst, sind aber leider etwas schnell down.
> Was würdet Ihr mir bei der V2 empfehlen?
> Oder gibt es sogar Swissstop Beläge für die V2??
> Danke für eure Antworten.



da ich vor paar wochen vor der gleichen frage stand:

- es gibt keine swissstop-beläge für die v2!
- die orginalen sind supa 

lg t


----------



## chraeje (29. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> benutz doch mal die threadsuche. das thema hatten wir schon 1-200mal.
> ansonsten schließe ich mich den beiden vorrednern an.


 
jo kann ich, nur leider ist mir die Zeit zu schaade 83 Seiten Forum zu lesen... 

Danke für die kurzen und aussagekräftigen Antworten!!


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2011)

chraeje schrieb:


> jo kann ich, nur leider ist mir die Zeit zu schaade 83 Seiten Forum zu lesen... ...


du kannst innerhalb dieses threads suchen.
da musste keine 83 seiten lesen...!


----------



## Osti (30. Januar 2011)

sagen wir mal so, die unterschiedlichen Beläge der diversen Hersteller haben schon unterschiedliche Charakteristiken, aber ich hatte bisher noch keine, die nicht getaugt haben. Am besten fand ich bisher Koolstop rot, BBB, Hope organisch (wobei die bei Nässe sehr nachlassen). 

Zusätzlich habe ich noch nen paar Superstar organisch und Kevlar rumliegen, allerdings noch nicht getestet.


----------



## dantist (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo

werde am WE meine Tech V2 entlüften. Die BPC-Schraube soll laut Hope ja ganz rausgedreht werden. Wie ist es mit der Schraube zur Einstellung der Hebelweite, spielt es eine Rolle, wie diese positioniert ist?

Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## frostydragon (4. Februar 2011)

hmmm tech hebel hab ich keine ahnung... ich hab bei den motos bisher garnix umgestellt zum entlüften
aber für die sicherste antwort schreib ne mail direkt an hope, die haben nen super service und antworten auch recht schnell die wissens am ehesten


----------



## ibislover (4. Februar 2011)

oder einfach mal nachdenken!
die kolben sollen so weit wie möglich zurück, damit man das max. volumen an bremsflüssigkeit reinbekommt.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2011)

Der Bremshebel ist wurscht, BPC ist entscheidend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2011)

dantist schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> werde am WE meine Tech V2 entlüften. Die BPC-Schraube soll laut Hope ja ganz rausgedreht werden. Wie ist es mit der Schraube zur Einstellung der Hebelweite, spielt es eine Rolle, wie diese positioniert ist?
> 
> Danke für die Auskunft.



Also wenn du dir mal die Explosionszeichnung anschauen würdest, würde dir auffallen dass die Hebelweite nix mim Flüssigkeitskreislauf zu tun hat. 
Die BPC-Schraube macht nix anderes als den Geberkolben reinzudrücken und somit das Dot im Kreislauf zu kompremieren. Daher dann der härtere Druckpunkt so es denn spürbar funktioniert.


----------



## StillPad (5. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die BPC-Schraube macht nix anderes als den Geberkolben reinzudrücken und somit das Dot im Kreislauf zu kompremieren. Daher dann der härtere Druckpunkt so es denn spürbar funktioniert.



Also so funktioniert das nicht.

Es wird durch das rein drehen der Schraube das Volumen des Geberkolbens verringert.
Der Rest ist Physik 

Da ist das ganze Hexenwerk daran, war hier vor ein paar Jahren schonmal Thema.


----------



## dantist (5. Februar 2011)

OK - ihr habt ja alle Recht  , danke für eure Auskunft.

Beim Entlüften stellte sich mir nun ein Problem, nämlich dass der Kolben auf der linken Seite (wo das "Borecap" ist), nur ganz wenig ausfährt im Vergleich zum anderen. Habe den Kolben auf der Borecap-Seite extra nochmals ausgebaut um zu schauen ob evtl. eine Dichtung schräg ist und ihn am Ausfahren hindert, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Mit der Suchfunktion konnte ich keine wirklichen Tipps finden. Weiss jemand von euch was man da machen kann?


----------



## ibislover (6. Februar 2011)

ja, du schaust selber auf der hope seite nach.
da gibt es ein video wie man die kolben zentriert...


----------



## flippy-dick (6. Februar 2011)

Zum Entlüften hätte ich mal eine Frage:

Wenn ich vor dem Entlüften die Kolben im Bremssattel komplett zurück drücke und das System anschließend mit dem Entlüftungskit entlüfte habe ich immer das Problem, dass ich den Bremshebel bis zum Griff durchziehen kann.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Osti (6. Februar 2011)

du musst die Kolben wieder bis zur Scheibe pumpen...


----------



## flippy-dick (6. Februar 2011)

Nachdem ich die Bremse mit komplett zurück gedrückten Kolben entlüftet und wieder verschlossen habe???

Das klappt bei mir eben nicht! Da kann ich pumpen was ich will.


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Februar 2011)

du musst sicherstellen, dass oben im agb genug dot ist.
dann solltest su die kolben durch mehrmaliges kräftiges pumpen wieder in die richtige position bringen.


----------



## frostydragon (6. Februar 2011)

bringt ja auch nix die kolben zurückzudrücken zum entlüften
die müssen schon draussen sein und an der scheibe oder was auch immer du drin hast greifen
sonst wird ja nix aus der bremse rausgepumpt sondern nur in die kolbenräume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (6. Februar 2011)

Habe das selbe Problem. Habe die Bremse schon zigmal entlüftet, bis keine Blasen mehr aus dem Schlauch austraten, AGB gefüllt und alles wieder verschlossen mit dem Resultat, dass sich der Bremshebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen lässt und sich die Kolben lediglich 1 mm oder weniger bewegen. Ist da noch Luft im System?


----------



## frostydragon (6. Februar 2011)

hmmm naja das problem hab ich ja angesprochen... weiss echt nich was ich da noch machen soll... einer meinte ja es könnte an der dichtung zwischen geberkolben und agb liegen... ich werd die nach den klausuren mal komplett zerlegen und mir die dichtungen anschauen, dann post ich hier neues


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Februar 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> bringt ja auch nix die kolben zurückzudrücken zum entlüften
> die müssen schon draussen sein und an der scheibe oder was auch immer du drin hast greifen
> sonst wird ja nix aus der bremse rausgepumpt sondern nur in die kolbenräume


 
man kann sie ja trotzdem zurückdrücken und dann nen stück alu oder ähnliches dazwischen schieben, damit die kolben sich nicht bewegen.
hat den entscheidenden vorteil, dass man (wenn man vorher die beläge rausnimmt) während dem entlüften sicher kein öl auf beläge und scheibe kriegt.
bei avid z.b. gibts da spezielle kunststoffblöcke, hat also bestimmt nen sinn.


----------



## dantist (6. Februar 2011)

Bei mir funktionierts jetzt einigermassen: Das Problem war dass die Kolben ungleichmässig ausgetreten sind. Nun habe ich den Kolben, der zuerst austrat mit der Scheibe daran gehindert, damit der andere Kolben austreten kann. Jetzt ist ein Druckpunkt da, auch wenn dieser noch nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## StillPad (6. Februar 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> bringt ja auch nix die kolben zurückzudrücken zum entlüften
> die müssen schon draussen sein und an der scheibe oder was auch immer du drin hast greifen
> sonst wird ja nix aus der bremse rausgepumpt sondern nur in die kolbenräume



Wenn man die nicht zurück drückt ist zuviel DOT im  AGB und es kann im Sommer überlaufen.


----------



## frostydragon (7. Februar 2011)

nagut okay, wenn man was dazwischentut machts natürlich sinn... aber wenn man sie nich am rauskommen hindert hats halt wenig zweck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe beim letzten Entlüften statt der Scheibe so einen kleinen runden Zentrierschlüssel zwischen die Beläge gesteckt, funzt wunderbar.

So was:


----------



## susuka1 (21. Februar 2011)

hallo leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer "hope mono m6/m6ti !

daher würde ich euch fragen ob ihr mir genau sagen könnt wo man schauen muss
oder welche anbieter es gibt, egal ob online oder privat ?

bin jetzt fasst alles durch gegangen, fehlanzeige... .

darum würde ich mich sehr freuen - wenn ihr mir was hinterlassen würdet !

grüssle
phil


----------



## frostydragon (21. Februar 2011)

hmmm du willst ne alte m6 ja? weil wenn ich mich nich irre gibts doch die m6 auch als tech version überall zu kaufen
von den alten is immer mal wieder eine im bikemarkt, neu kriegst die nich mehr, schon garnich die ti
der ein oder andere shop wie go cycle oder mountainbikes.net könnte noch nen restbestand der moto v6 haben aber eher unwahrscheinlich... ansonsten halt wie gesagt immer mal den bikemarkt und ebay checken oder eben ne tech nehmen... die gibts dann unter anderem bei crc, mountainbikes.net, go cycle, bmo, bpo usw usw egtl überall

so und ich hab mir jetz ma kolbendeckelwerkzeug undn dichtungskit bestellt und werd mich mal um das luftproblem kümmern... mal hoffen dass es wirklich daran liegt...


----------



## StillPad (22. Februar 2011)

Die M6 wurde doch eingestellt wieso sollte es davon eine Tech M6 geben?

Das letzte war eine Moto M6


----------



## frostydragon (22. Februar 2011)

oh okay, hab ich nich mitgekriegt, dachte es gäb die m6 noch
my bad


----------



## StillPad (22. Februar 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> oh okay, hab ich nich mitgekriegt, dachte es gäb die m6 noch
> my bad



Nicht schlimm, über solch eine schlechte Bremse muss man sich auch nicht informieren


----------



## frostydragon (22. Februar 2011)

jaja schlechte bremse


----------



## susuka1 (22. Februar 2011)

hey leute,

zuerst möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken für diesen tipp!

zum anderen muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ihr voll cool und absolut die härte zehn seit, eben nicht die wo ständig ihr köpfe in den sand stecken, freut mich?

ach ja, was ich noch fragen will ist, würdet ihr mir dann ehr die "magura gustav m"
empfehlen wie als die "hope mono oder tech m6"?!


----------



## frostydragon (22. Februar 2011)

hmmm wenn du keine m6 findest nimm doch einfach ne m4 oder ne v2
empfehlen kann ich persönlich nur hope weil ich nix anderes kenne und absolut zufrieden damit bin


----------



## StillPad (23. Februar 2011)

Das meinte ich schon ernst, die M6 ist für mich die schlechteste Bremse die ich je am Rad hatte.

Die V2 ist die zweit Beste 

Gustav M kenne ich nicht selber.

Aber die Gustav ist doch auch eingestellt worden.
Gibt oder gab eine Jubiläums Edition die die letzte sein sollte.

Die Leute wollen halt keine Sack schweren Bremsen mehr 

Die V2 wäre auch noch besser wenn sie die normalen Scheiben hätte, dann wäre das ein richtiger Leichtbau Hit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (23. Februar 2011)

naja die is auch ohne die scheiben nich so irre leicht...
aber was denn an der m6 so schlecht?`und was is die beste?


----------



## StillPad (23. Februar 2011)

Druckpunkt viel zu früh ich konnte meine Streicheln und schon haben die blockiert, absolut kein Spielraum.

Dann habe ich die Dinger nicht schleiffrei bekommen, das war vielleicht anstrengend dann damit zu fahren

Die Beste? Grimeca Sys 12 
Nur die V2 kommt annährend an die ran.

Die V2 ist mit Kevlar Leitung kaum schwerer als ein Satz Shimano Xt Bremsen.
Sind nur ein paar Gramm unterschied, was aber rein haut ist der Scheiben Unterschied


----------



## Piefke (24. Februar 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Beste? Grimeca Sys 12
> Nur die V2 kommt annährend an die ran.


Die System 12 ist doch  nicht besser als die Tech V2 - sie kann nichts besser.
Auch die Tech M4 ist in meinen Augen besser als die System 12.
Wobei die Vergleiche etwas unfair sind, immerhin ist die System 12 deutlich älter.
Ich bin jahrelang die 12er gefahren und war immer zufrieden damit.
Seit 2 Jahren fahr ich Hope und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## frostydragon (24. Februar 2011)

hmmm aber mit dem moto hebel kann man doch auch bei der v6 den druckpunkt verstellen... aber naja bin sie nie gefahrn ka


----------



## susuka1 (24. Februar 2011)

wisst ihr was das merkwürdige und der mango an der hope mono oder moto m6 (ti) ist, ist das man ohne lange suchen neue bremsleitungen etc. erhält:daumen runter!!!

zum anderen, sicherlich habt ihr völlig recht damit ob es letztendlich ne 2-kolben, oder 4-kolben, oder auch um eine 6-kolben bremsanlage geht, am ende ist immer das massgebende und plus...zieht sie gut, hält sie gut bzw. von dem was man von ihr versprich sowie vom preisleistungsverhältniss, oder???

jedenfalls, was mich eben so anzieht und anmacht sind eben die 6-kolben, und das sie eben die blicke anderer an sich ziehen, oder ned..., auf  jedenfall möchte ich euch allen mein dank aussprächen für all die info u.a., wär sicherlich absolut cool und super
mit euch mal zu fahren...wäre eine ehre... und muss ehrlich dazu sagen, eigentlich wollte ich schon immer mal leute wie euch kennenlernen und so...nicht nur fahren sondern auch einen drauf machen oder gaude ...und so, wird sicherlich luuustig...
zu jeder gegebener zeit 

ach ja, wenn ihr wollt können wir ja unsere mail adressen austauschen, no problem,
bin unter:

[email protected]

...zu erreichen, naja so bin ich eben halt!!!

des weiteren würde ich es ganz toll finden wenn ihr wüsstet wo oder wer sonnst 
noch die m6 (ti) so hat oder sie nicht mehr braucht, ja!?

bis dahin, und wünsch euch allen noch was...;

schöne grüsse
phil


----------



## StillPad (24. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die System 12 ist doch  nicht besser als die Tech V2 - sie kann nichts besser.
> Auch die Tech M4 ist in meinen Augen besser als die System 12.
> Wobei die Vergleiche etwas unfair sind, immerhin ist die System 12 deutlich älter.
> Ich bin jahrelang die 12er gefahren und war immer zufrieden damit.
> Seit 2 Jahren fahr ich Hope und bin damit sehr zufrieden.



Naja du kommst jetzt mit der Tech 
Ich hatte noch die Moto Hebel

Das einzige was halt an Grimeca schlecht war, war das es schwer war Bremsbeläge zu bekommen und das es keine PM Bremssättel von den Bremsen gab.

Ich musste damals zwangsweise umsteigen wegen der Totem(8"PM Aufnahme).

@susuka

Die M6 wurde abgeschafft weil sie von der V2 ersetzt wurde.
Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit der M6 gemacht in Sachen einstellen.

Selbst mit den Moto Hebeln damals hatte ich kein Spielbereich.

Die V2 hingegen angeschraubt, grob ausgerichtet und perfekt.
Kurm um Sorglos Bremse und man bekommt für alles Ersatzteile.

Ich würde dir von der M6 abraten, die Optik ist zwar nett, aber die Funktion ist fragwürdig.

Du musst bedenken, dort sind es 6 Kolben die unterschiedlich ausfahren können!
Bei der V2 nur 2 

So ich denke mal am WE kommen meine neuen Tech Hebel mal schauen wie die sich an der V2 machen


----------



## Osti (24. Februar 2011)

die M6 war absolut nicht die Oberbremse, als die sie angekündigt war. Sie war durch die 6 Kolben prima zu dosieren, das wars aber auch. 

Wie schon erwähnt war sie ziemlich schwer, da penibel einzustellen. Ich habs geschafft und war vom Hebelgefühl ebenfalls zufreiden, ABER das Teil hatte Fading ohne Ende und ich hatte sowohl die Version mit Titan Kolben und die mit den neuen "Bakelit"-Kolben, beides der gleiche Schmarrn. D.h. die 6 Kolben haben dmals gegenüber der Mono4 rein garnix gebracht. 

die V2 war dann ein absoluter Fortschritt! Fahre sie seitdem an 2 Bikes  

also M6 nur für die Eisdiele oder die V2 nehmen


----------



## frostydragon (24. Februar 2011)

verdammt nu kam heute das paket mit den dichtungen und was kommt? tech nich moto... also nochma paar tage warten sone kacke


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Naja dann musst du Sie hald nachträglich eloxieren lassen. Feddich!



Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl... 









Besten Dank an Mad Line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (27. Februar 2011)

schick, schwarze goodridge leitungen?


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2011)

Danke - Jepp sind von Goodridge.


----------



## StillPad (27. Februar 2011)

Was sind das denn für Anschlüße?


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2011)

Die waren bei den Goodridge-Leitungen dabei.


----------



## StillPad (28. Februar 2011)

Okay, sehen auf jedenfall filigraner aus als die von Hope.


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2011)

So Leute ich brauche mal ein paar Tipps 

Habe nun an meine "alte" V2 Tech Bremshebel montiert.

Und ich bin gar nicht so begeistert davon, eher das Gegenteil. 

Folgendes Problem die Bremse beißt nun überhaupt nicht mehr.
Ich kann voll Kanne in die Vorderrad Bremse langen und und habe ein ABS.

Es bremst zwar ab, aber befördert mich nicht aussem Sattel. Hätte ich so beim Moto Hebel gezogen wäre ich 2-3m vorm Rad gelandet.

Was super ist das ich endlich Platz habe, der Tech Hebel fühlt sich auch toll an. Aber die Bremskraft ist beschissen.

Ich habe die BPC komplett drin, die Reach Schraube ist auf max. Entfernung.
Trotzdem beißt da nix.
Ich meine zuvor hat mich die V2 immer aussem Sattel gehauen ohne einbremsen.

Und mir kommt der ganz Tech Hebel irgendwie wie ne Kinderbremse vor.
Trotzdem ich die Griffweite auf max. habe ist es ziemlig nah am Lenker.

Ich habe vorhin zum vergleich nochmal an mein Shimanos gezogen und das ist ein vergleich
Shimano= übelste DH Bremse und die V2 = Zangenbremse von den 90ern.

An den Belägen und Scheiben ist kein Öl, alles davor mit Reiniger gereinigt.

Ahja die Bremskolben sind auch beide gleich ausgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Das kann wohl kaum sein, da muß irgendwo ein Fehler im System sein. Meine funzt am Vorderrad mit Abflug Garantie.


----------



## frostydragon (9. März 2011)

die tech hebel sind doch vom aufbau den moto relativ ähnlich, das kann also eigentlich echt nich sein...


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2011)

Tja woran liegts ?


----------



## Osti (9. März 2011)

Luft im System?


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Ich würde sie nochmal so doppelt entlüften, wie es in dem Tech-Video auf der Hope Seite gezeigt wird.


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2011)

Also ich entlüfte ja immer vom Bremssattel aus.

Aber die Drehung des Griffes habe ich gemacht damit die Luft aussen Geber Kolben kann.

Danach auch auch nix mehr geblubbert.

Das komische ist auch das sich beide Bremsen gleich labberich anfühlen.

Und das in beiden noch Luft ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Es fühlt sich auch nicht so an als oben man dann noch mehr zusammen drücken kann.

Das ist das selbe Phänomen was wir hier schonmal bei einem hatten der mit sein V2s gar nicht zufrieden war.

Ich meine bis auf der der Tech Hebel mir fast schon zu klein ist, ist er toll.

Ich glaube ich werde damit erstmal einmal fahren und wenns dann nicht besser ist stimmt was nicht.

Ich finde auch das man ziemlig viel Hebelweg hat bis bei den Bremsen mal was passiert.

Die BPC Schrauben habe ich auch komplett reingedreht sodass der Kolben vorgespannt ist.


----------



## frostydragon (9. März 2011)

hmmm weiss nich, ich denk ich bleib bei meinen moto hebeln die sind doch klasse


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Also, penibel entlüftet, haben meine auch einen harten Druckpunkt und sprechen schnell an.
Hast du mit BPC Knopf raus oder rein entlüftet ?


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2011)

Draußen weil der Hope Kerl gesagt hat man solle ihn raus drehen damit man beim drehen des Hebels den kompletten Kolben durch drückt.

Aber eigendlich sollte es ja beim entlüften solange egal sein bis man das Ding senkrecht dreht um den Geberkolben zu entlüften.

Und ganz ehrlich der Tech Hebel ist wohl der fetteste den Hope gebaut hat.
So ein globiges Ding, das FlipFlop Design finde ich gar nicht gut.

Aber ich bin auf jedenfall endlich glücklich bei beim "schmalen" Lenker den Hebel Position ändern zu können.
Hättest vorhin nicht geregnet hätte ich glatt ne Probefahrt gemacht


----------



## StillPad (13. März 2011)

So was für eine Probefahrt.
Beschleunigen, bremsen, beschleunigen, bremsen...

Es hat sich ein wenig gebessert ist aber noch immer viel zu sanft.

Von den 1 Finger bremsen inkl. Nosewheelie ist man meilenweit entfernt.
Nicht das ich es könnte, aber die Bremsen erzeugt da einfach nicht genug Kraft zu.

Vielleicht mag es auch täuschen, da man die Griffe nicht soweit vom Lenker weg bekommt wie mit den Moto.

Was echt top ist, ist halt das ich nun den ganzen Griff wunderbar auf mein "klein" Lenker positionieren und somit besser greifen kann.

Aber bisher bremst meine Shimano mit 180/180 deutlich gewaltiger als meine V2 mit 203/183

Ich habe nun den AGB Deckel fürs Entlüftungskit bestellt und werde die Bremsen nochmal durchspülen.

Obwohl ich nicht das Gefühl habe das Luft im System wäre, weil irgendwie beiden Bremsen nicht wirklich beisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (13. März 2011)

sö ähnlich gehts mir grad auch. hab sicher keine Luft im System, kein Öl aufen Belägen und Dichtungen sind auch i.O.
Aber die Bremse zieht einfach unglaublich schlecht.
Das sagen auch alle anderen, die meine Bremse mal gefahren sind.
Hab echt kein Plan mehr, was los ist.
Druckpunkt is da, wandert nicht, die Bremse rutscht aber trotz hoher Hebelkraft ständig durch. Blockieren am Hinterrad ist nahezu unmöglich.
Kanns an den Moto hebeln liegen, sind die Tech wesentlich besser?


----------



## frostydragon (13. März 2011)

also ich hatte mit den moto hebeln nie probleme zu blockieren, weder hinten noch vorne


----------



## StillPad (13. März 2011)

Leute ich habe nun die TECH Hebel davor hatte ich die Moto und die hatten die Probleme nicht 

Und ja Evo dich meinte ich damit der vor ein paar Wochen schon die Probleme hatte 
Haste deine kompletten Bremsen mal zu Hope geschickt?

Also Blockieren tun meine Räder, aber dafür braucht man viel zuviel Kraft und der Druckpunkt ist mir zum nah am Lenker


----------



## _evolution_ (13. März 2011)

ne, hab ehrlich gesagt keine lust, so lange auf meine bremsen zu verzichten.
hab alles geprüft, sollte eig alles einwandfrei sein. Also keine Luft, Dichtungen ok etc.
Muss bei Gelegenheit einfach mal andere V2 probieren, um den Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## StillPad (13. März 2011)

Also ich habe nun noch die neuen Entlüftungsnippel mitbestellt.
Dort schließt der Schlauch den ich hier noch habe perfekt ab sodass die da nirgends mehr Luft ziehen kann.

Wenn also nun der AGB Deckel kommt werde ich das ganze nochmal entlüften.
Wenns dann nicht besser wird gehts ab zu Hope damit.

Ich meine ich stehe aber Hebelweg um die Bremse gut zu dosieren, aber das is mir einfach zuviel.
Selbst mit der BPC Option kommt er nicht früh genug

Wenn die V2 wirklich nun so ist wie ich sie habe wirds verkauft.
Hunderte Euros reingesteckt


----------



## Osti (14. März 2011)

wenn der Hebelweg zu lang ist, warum pumpst du nicht einfach die Kolben etwas weiter raus?


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2011)

Nun die Kolben sind draußen.

Ist auch alles "mittig" gemacht, es ist auch nur ein ganz kleiner Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Belag


----------



## Osti (14. März 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun die Kolben sind draußen.
> 
> Ist auch alles "mittig" gemacht, es ist auch nur ein ganz kleiner Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Belag



dann sollte sich der Hebel aber nicht soweit ziehen lassen. 
ich stelle den Belagsabstand nur noch über Rauspumpen der Kolben ein, die BPC funktioniert bei mir zwar, aber der Einstellbereich ist mir zu klein.

nimm doch mal Laufrad raus, zieh einmal den Hebel durch und schaue dann noch mal. Wenn der Druckpunkt dann nicht rauswandert ist wohl etwas defekt.


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> dann sollte sich der Hebel aber nicht soweit ziehen lassen.



Nun da ist der Knackpunkt.

Ich bin die Moto Hebel gewohnt die deutlich weiter weg waren vom  Lenker als die Tech in ihrere max. Griffweite

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob es an mir liegt oder an der Bremse 

Aber ich warte jetzt erstmal auf die Teile dann kann ich in ein Rutsch alles machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (14. März 2011)

schonmal jemand die neue trickstuff cleg gefahren und kann sagen, ob die besser/schlechter ist als die v2? würd mich brennend interessieren...


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> schonmal jemand die neue trickstuff cleg gefahren und kann sagen, ob die besser/schlechter ist als die v2? würd mich brennend interessieren...



Die war damals immer mal wieder ein Thema hier.

Aber der Support ist wohl eingestellt worden oder so schlecht das fast gar keiner da ist.

Dazu soll sie wohl ziemlig überteuert sein und von der Leistung nicht an die Erwartungen dran kommen.

Das war aber vor Jahren so ob sich das inzwischen geändert hat kann ich dir nicht sagen 
Ewig nimmer mit der Bremse beschäftigt die war interessant als es noch eine M6 gab


----------



## Nd-60 (14. März 2011)

nutz einfach die SuFu da gibt es schon einige einträge zur cleg4


----------



## softbiker (15. März 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> schonmal jemand die neue trickstuff cleg gefahren und kann sagen, ob die besser/schlechter ist als die v2? würd mich brennend interessieren...



Ich kann dass auch hier immer nur mal erwähnen. Die cleg2 und cleg4 sind hier aussen vor. Diesen Bremsen werden in Kleinserien gefertigt, sind individuell gestaltbar, und natürlich deutsche Wertarbeit. 
Will heissen, mit keiner gängigen Massenware vom Markt vergleichbar.

Die alte Cleg war ja schon super aber die neue hällt wass Sie verspricht. Eine Bombenbremse und seit dem Klausi die Firma übernommen hat, ist der support nur noch erste Sahne.


----------



## _evolution_ (15. März 2011)

mich würde aber konkret der vergleich mit der V2 interessieren.
Bremskraft/Dosierbarkeit etc. hat ja mit Kleinserie nix zu tun.


----------



## softbiker (15. März 2011)

Kann ich dir sagen.
Bremskraft ist über alles erhaben.
Dosierung, schlichtweg ein Traum. Mit entlüften so hinzubiegen dass du den Druckpunkt knackhart hast oder über die Hälfte des Bremshebelwegs sehr gut dosieren kannst.
Ich fahre zwar auch V2 aber sorry, wenn du das nötig Kleingeld hast dann kauf dir eine Cleg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (15. März 2011)

hört sich ja schonmal gut an...
dann kommt die schonmal in die nähere auswahl, sollte ich mal geld für ne neue bremse haben^^


----------



## frostydragon (16. März 2011)

sooo hab das ganze nun mal zerlegt und ich denke zumindest dass ich den übeltäter gefunden hab
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/854965
mich wundert nur dass mir das beim entlüften nich aufgefallen sein sollte... naja neues diaphragma rein und mal schauen obs dann wieder geht... wenn nich... tja ka... werd ich sie wohl oder übel mal einschicken


----------



## StillPad (16. März 2011)

Was ist denn das Problem?

Die Dichtung zieht sich immer so hin sobald der Unterdruck kommt.
Wird halt mit dieser Bauform nicht sehr gut gehalten.


----------



## frostydragon (16. März 2011)

ja das problem is dass die auch wenn ich sie rausnehme so aussieht und es ne lücke zwischen deckel und dichtung gibt, die bremse is leer und keinerleit unterdruckt, die dichtung is einfach nur reingelegt...
mit der neuen dichtung schliesst alles wieder richtig ab
aber ich hab vorsichtshalber trotzdem mal alle dichtungen ersetzt, kann ja nach n paar jahren ohnehin nich schaden. ende der woche wird das ganze dann montiert und befüllt und dann schau ich mal ob das wieder klappt
ihr sagt zum befüllen/entlüften die kolben ganz rein und den bpc ganz raus ja?


----------



## StillPad (17. März 2011)

Kolben rein; BPC is die Frage, von Hope gabs ne Empfehlung, aber ich meine es geht mit beiden Methoden

Wieso willste sie den wechseln? Kamm Dot raus?


----------



## frostydragon (17. März 2011)

ne sie hat luft gezogen so wies aussieht, war ja die letzten wochen grosses thema mit dem nach aussen wandernden druckpunkt und so... da entlüften nix geholfen hat und mir auch sonst nix einfiel hab ich sie jetz ma zerlegt gesäubert und neue dichtungen verbaut


----------



## StillPad (17. März 2011)

Die Dichtung macht aber absolut nix aus bei dem Problem was du das hast 

Du kannst im Prinzip auch den Deckel offen lassen und die Bremse funzt noch immer wie sie sollte.

Mal abgesehn davon das nicht lange die Flüssigkeit drin bleiben würde


----------



## frostydragon (17. März 2011)

naja n wenig kam auch ab und zu mal raus an den rändern... aber ich hab ja auch nich nur das diaphragma gewechselt sondern die gesamten dichtungen um geber  und hätte sie auch im sattel gewechselt wenn ich die kolben rausbekommen hätte  das werd ich dann angehen wenns doch nich wieder geht
weil irgendwer meinte vor ein paar seiten dass mein problem wahrscheinlich an der hauptdichtung im geber liegt


----------



## StillPad (17. März 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> weil irgendwer meinte vor ein paar seiten dass mein problem wahrscheinlich an der hauptdichtung im geber liegt



Ich glaube das war ich


----------



## frostydragon (17. März 2011)

ja das könnte durchaus sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. April 2011)

Servus,

ich wollte mir demnächst auch Hope Bremsen zulegen. Ich würde die Kombination Tech V2/vorne und Tech M4/hinten fahren wollen. 


Nun meine Fragen:

1.Die Armaturen der beiden Bremsen sind gleich, oder?
2.Macht Stahlflex sinn? Nur der Optik wegen würde ich es nicht anbauen.
3.Ich würde gerne meine alten Shimano Adapter(203/183) verwenden. Gibts da Komplikationen?
4.Nun fahre ich Hope Floating Discs. Die Reibfläche der V2 ist doch größer als der der Reibring dieser Scheibe. Gibts mit den Floatings Probleme? Die Vented Disc ist für mich überhaupt keine Alternative. 
5.Unterscheiden sich die 2011er Modelle von den 2010er?

Wenn jemand die Scheibenbremsen gerade günstig gesehen hat, darf er selbstverständlich einen Link einfügen.


Danke!


----------



## ibislover (29. April 2011)

1. ja
2. nein
3. passt, aber adapter sind bei der V2 ja dabei. zumindest wenn du ein komplettes set kaufst.
4. es gibt die V2 auch mit floatings ohne vented


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2011)

Zu 2. bin ich anderer Meinung. Ob der Druckpunkt durch Stahlflexleitungen besser wird, ist eine Glaubensfrage, aber ich finde sie viel angenehmer zu verlegen, als die dünnen, glatten Plastikleitungen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. April 2011)

Eigentlich hat sich das mit den Stahlflexleitungen erledigt. Teurer, schwerer und in silber nicht besonders schön. Wenn es die Kunststoffleitungen mal erwischen sollte, würde ich über schwarze Stahlflex nachdenken. Ansonsten unnötig! 

Bei  www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk bekomme ich die V2/M4 zusammen für knapp 260. Da ich ja passende Adapter und Scheiben habe, brauche ich kein Set. 

Zwischen 2010 und 2011 gibts anscheinend keinen Unterschied. Dann steht der Hope eigentlich nichts mehr im Weg. Bestens!


----------



## StillPad (29. April 2011)

Nur das die V2 wegen der größeren Reibfläche eine andere Scheibe braucht.
Ahja V2 werden standardmäßig immer mit Stahlflex verkauft also müsstest du die noch umrüsten.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. April 2011)

Stimmt! Die V2 gibts nur mit Stahlflex. Ich habe bereits die Hope floating Disc. Die V2 kann man auch mit diesen Scheiben ordern. Wurde von ibislover weiter oben schon gesagt. Sollte doch passen!


----------



## ibislover (29. April 2011)

das ist aber ne floating mit größerem reibring für die V2.
ich meinte, dass du die nicht mit der unnötig schweren vented nehmen musst!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich das Problem erkannt. Das passt mir schon wieder nicht in Konzept. Die Scheibe gibts dann sicher nicht als Saw Disc. Ich habe mir erst zwei neue Hope Floating Disc Saw geholt. Die sollte man für die V2 also nicht verwenden? Dann brauche ich für ein stimmiges Bild auch hinten die runde Floating. Kosten, Kosten, Kosten! Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, komplett die M4 zu nehmen.


----------



## StillPad (30. April 2011)

Na gut dann haste ja das Problem verstanden.

Komplett M4 wäre wohl bei dir das beste.

Oder Scheiben verkaufen und komplett V2 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. April 2011)

Noch eine Möglichkeit:

Vorne Tech V2 mit 203mm
Hinten Tech M4 mit 183mm V2 Scheibe, oder dieser hier

Die Tech M4 sollte mit der V2 Disc doch funktionieren. Es wird halt nich der ganze Reibring genutzt. Was meint ihr? 
Hinten wird die V2 einfach nicht gebraucht. Vorne würde wahrscheinlich auch die M4 reichen. Allerdings habe ich mir das ganze jetzt so in den Kopf gesetzt, dass ich von dieser Kombination einfach nicht mehr ablassen kann. Vorne habe ich eine bissige Bremse einfach gern. 

Tut mir echt Leid euch mit meinen Problemchen zu quälen. Der ganze Spaß ist aber wirklich nicht günstig.


----------



## StillPad (30. April 2011)

Klar das könnte gehen müsstest dann nur eine Bremse umrüsten auf Kunstoff oder Stahlflex.

Wenn du sie gleich haben willst.


----------



## Ge!st (30. April 2011)

Ein breiterer Reibring als der Bremsbelag einer Bremse funktioniert eigentlich immer, nur wenn der Bremsbelag größer als der Reibring ist, gibt es Probleme.


----------



## frostydragon (30. April 2011)

könnte sollte gehen aber warum ne sackschwere v2 scheibe in ne m4? da würd ich echt eher die runde mono floating nehmen
aber ansonsten sollte die mischung egtl super sein


----------



## StillPad (30. April 2011)

Wenn man noch eine runde Floating Disc bekommt 

Soweit ich weiß gab es die 160, 183 und 203 nur im Jahr 2006 rund

2007 kammen schon die Saw Optik.

Vor 2006 waren die ganzen Runden Scheiben 165(?) 185 205 225

Dort müsste man dann die PM Bremssättel noch mit Unterlegscheiben füttern damit die passen.

Und wo wir bei Sackschwer sind, wozu überhaupt V2?


----------



## frostydragon (30. April 2011)

naja die v2 an sich is ja nur schwer wegen der serien stahlflex und der scheiben, die bremse an sich is ja garnich so schwer, wenn du also ne m4 mit den gleichen leitungen und scheiben fährst dürfte die nich leichter sein
und die v2 will er offenbar einfach der bissigkeit wegen 
aber warum nich einfach vorne und hinten v2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> und die v2 will er offenbar einfach der bissigkeit wegen
> aber warum nich einfach vorne und hinten v2?



extrem bissig ist ne v2 nicht. Sie hat zwar ne hohe Bremskraft, die sich extrem gut dosieren lässt, aber bissig würde ich das nicht nennen. Ich schätze an den V2's gerade dieses nicht digitale on/off Verhalten


----------



## Ge!st (1. Mai 2011)

Genau, die V2 kann gut zupacken, aber eben wohl dosiert bzw. dosierbar, so wie alle Scheibenbremsen von Hope. Extrem bissig zupacken bis hin zum Blockieren ist keine Kunst, auch wenn das manch einer denkt, sondern die Bremskraft so zu entfalten, dass ein vernünftiger Spielraum mit Bremskraftentfaltung zur Verfügung steht, bevor die Bremse dann an dem Punkt ist, wo sie blockiert. In der Disziplin Dosierbarkeit in Kombination mit Bremskraftentfaltung halte ich übrigens die M6 für ungeschlagen.


----------



## frostydragon (1. Mai 2011)

naja wenn man bissig für auf/zu bremse hält dann nimmt man ne gustel und is glücklich, die beisst


----------



## Osti (2. Mai 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> naja wenn man bissig für auf/zu bremse hält dann nimmt man ne gustel und is glücklich, die beisst



die GustavM ist mMn auch etxrem gut zu dosieren, da eher weicher Druckpunkt und Modulation über Hebelweg und weniger Fingerkraft. Ne Auf/Zu Bremse ist das definitiv nicht.


----------



## frostydragon (2. Mai 2011)

hm ka hab sie nur einmal in der hand gehabt die gustel... da war nich mehr viel dosierspielraum aber kann es natürlich nich so richtig beurteilen


----------



## Osti (2. Mai 2011)

ich hatte die Gustel mal 1 oder 2 Saisons, danach bin ich zur M4 gewechselt und seitdem fahre ich nur noch Hope 

die Dosierbarkeit der Gustl ist schon top, mich haben eher diverse andere Sachen gestört...


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Mai 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ich hatte die Gustel mal 1 oder 2 Saisons, danach bin ich zur M4 gewechselt und seitdem fahre ich nur noch Hope
> 
> die Dosierbarkeit der Gustl ist schon top, mich haben eher diverse andere Sachen gestört...



das kenn ich
wo ich doch so gerne hinten bremse


----------



## TurricanM3 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir die Tech V2 zulege oder die Tech M4.

Ich hätte schon lieber die V2 jedoch möchte ich unbedingt runde Scheiben (ohne Zacken).

Gibt es keine passenden für die V2 mit 20mm Reibring wie diese Shimano hier:







Bei der M4 könnte ich die Scheiben nehmen, oder?


----------



## StillPad (3. Mai 2011)

V2 hat nur runder Scheiben

Bei M4 kannste auch die Shimanos weiter nehmen


----------



## TurricanM3 (3. Mai 2011)

Die V2 ist leider innen gezackt und hat unterschiedliche Löcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. Mai 2011)

Und was ist nun daran so schlimm das die innen hin und wieder ein Vertiefung hat?





Bis eben isses mir noch nichtmal aufgefallen.

Und unterschiedliche Löcher sind doch okay, leiten das Wasser besser weg und haben mehr Kühlfläche.


----------



## TurricanM3 (3. Mai 2011)

Hm, deine ist ja sogar aussen gezackt? Auf manchen Fotos ist dem nicht so. Innen wäre ja noch ok gewesen, wobei ich am liebsten normale Scheiben hätte.

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur XTR 980er und M4? Erstere bin ich komplett Serie gefahren und finde sie schon ziemlich bissig.


----------



## frostydragon (3. Mai 2011)

also man kann sich auch an kleinigkeiten aufhängen... jede scheibe hat hier und da löcher und vertiefungen
das is sinngemäss und trägt zur besseren kühlung bei... und ganz ehrlich ne normale scheibe ner hope floating vorzuziehen nur weil die floating einem von den löchern her nich gefällt... ich weiss nich was du willst... eisdiele?
und ne xtr mit ner v2/m4 zu vergleichen ich weiss nich... die xtr serie is ne leichtbau cc/am serie, bin mir nich sicher ob ich an nem bike an dem ich sonst die v2 fahre ne xtr haben wollte, so sehr ich auch auf xtr teile stehe
aber beurteilen kann ichs nich da ich bisher nur hope und hayes gefahren bin...


----------



## TurricanM3 (3. Mai 2011)

Wenns um Eisdiele ginge dann ja wohl eher die Hope Scheibe, am besten noch in gold. 
Mir gefällt die Form halt nicht so, ich mag eher klassische Scheiben wie die von der Vorseite. 
Evtl. kennt ja noch jemand eine solche für die V2, ansonsten schaue ich halt eher nach einer M4 + Shimano Scheibe.

Ich frage nur nach einem Vergleich, weil ein Freund die XTR hat und ich die halt kenne.


----------



## _evolution_ (3. Mai 2011)

tr!ckstuff hat ne scheibe in "normaler" optik mit 17mm reibringhöhe, die müsste doch für die v2 passen..?


----------



## frostydragon (3. Mai 2011)

ja aber die optik vor die funktion zu stellen? also für die v2 wirst du keine normale stahlscheibe finden, da gibts nur die floating oder die vented
die m4 solltest du mit jeder gängigen scheibe fahren können

ne die strickstuff wird nich gehen weil soweit ich weiss die v2 scheiben 20mm reibring haben


----------



## Ge!st (3. Mai 2011)

Die Reibringbreite der V2 Bremsscheiben beträgt 20 mm, damit reichen die 17 mm der tr!ckstuff Scheibe nicht aus.


----------



## _evolution_ (3. Mai 2011)

dacht ich mir schon, die trickstuff gabs aber doch bis vor kurzem mit 20mm reibring...?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. Mai 2011)

So! Ich habe jetzt meine Hope V2(VR)/M4(HR). Vorne die V2 Scheibe ist klar. Jetzt hatte ich mit dem Verkäufer ausgemacht, dass er mir statt der gezackten Floating eine runde Floating Disc für die M4 liefert. Leider ist die gezackte gekommen. So oder so geht die zurück. 

Ich würde aber gerne wissen, ob ein Unterschied zwischen beiden folgenden Scheiben besteht. Die erste und die zweite. Die zweite kann ich nicht verlinken, deswegen bitte auf Bremsen/Hope/Bremsscheiben gehen. Die 9. von oben ist die besagte(Hope Floating 180mm rund, 25). Bei der Scheibe von Bikebox wirkt es so, als wäre der Reibring deutlich schmaler. Da ich meine Bremsen bei Bikebox bestellt habe, würde ich es vorziehen, die gelieferte Floating (gezackt) gegen die runde Floating einzutauschen.

Passt die Scheibe bei der Tech M4? Falls nicht, würde ich hinten auch V2 Disc montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (26. Mai 2011)

glaub das erscheint dir nur so, und normal sollte sie passen, das problem is dass du sie dann wirklich in 203mm kaufen musst, weil die 180 und 200mm da wirste probleme kriegen adapter für zu bekommen, da die halt für die damalige m6 gedacht waren

frag mich aber ernsthaft wie man soviel aufwand betreiben kann nur um ne runde scheibe zu haben


----------



## StillPad (28. Mai 2011)

Man kann sich dann einfach ein Adapter von einer anderen Firma holen für 180mm.

Und warum soll er nicht den aufwand machen?
Sieht doch wohl beschissen aus wenn das unterschiedliche Scheiben sind.


----------



## frostydragon (28. Mai 2011)

weiss nich, würde mich jetz weniger stören  aber jedem das seine
ich hätt aber wahrsch sowieso einfach vorne wie hinten v2 gefahren


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Mai 2011)

Richtig! Eine runde und eine gezackte sieht nicht so prall aus. Ich habe mir jetzt die V2 183mm zukommen lassen. 

Ich konnte mich übrigens nicht für eine der beiden Bremsen entscheiden, deshalb habe ich die einzig sinnvolle Option gewählt.


----------



## StillPad (29. Mai 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Richtig! Eine runde und eine gezackte sieht nicht so prall aus. Ich habe mir jetzt die V2 183mm zukommen lassen.
> 
> Ich konnte mich übrigens nicht für eine der beiden Bremsen entscheiden, deshalb habe ich die einzig sinnvolle Option gewählt.



Wirst du auch mit leben können


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2011)

Welche Probleme treten denn auf wenn der Reibring der Scheibe schmaler ist als die Beläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (29. Mai 2011)

naja zum einen bremsen die bläge nich gleichmässig ab und können verkanten, zum anderen kanns bei den floating discs dazu führen dass die floater am bremssattel hängen bleiben
ausserdem selbst wenns gehen würde würdest du einfach die bremskraft für optik aufgeben die die breiten ringe mit sich bringen


----------



## Ge!st (29. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welche Probleme treten denn auf wenn der Reibring der Scheibe schmaler ist als die Beläge?


Wenn der Reibring eine geringere Breite als die Bremsbeläge hat, dann verliert die Bremsen deutlich an Bremsleistung, weil die Reibfläche verkleinert ist und somit weniger Bewegungsenergie in termisch Energie umgewandelt werden kann. Zudem nutzen sich die Bremsbeläge mit der Zeit an bestimmte Stellen ungleich mäßig ab, was dazu führt, dass die Bremse noch mehr an Leistung verliert.

Die Breiten des Reibrings und die der Bremsbeläge müssen zueinander passen, wobei der Reibring breiter sein darf als die Bremsbeläge, nur eben nicht umgekehrt, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> naja zum einen bremsen die blÃ¤ge nich gleichmÃ¤ssig ab und kÃ¶nnen verkanten, zum anderen kanns bei den floating discs dazu fÃ¼hren dass die floater am bremssattel hÃ¤ngen bleiben...



Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp das hatte ich nicht bedacht...



frostydragon schrieb:


> ...selbst wenns gehen wÃ¼rde wÃ¼rdest du einfach die bremskraft fÃ¼r optik aufgeben die die breiten ringe mit sich bringen





Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn der Reibring eine geringere Breite als die BremsbelÃ¤ge hat, dann verliert die Bremsen deutlich an Bremsleistung, weil die ReibflÃ¤che verkleinert ist und somit weniger Bewegungsenergie in termisch Energie umgewandelt werden kann. ....



Das fÃ¤llt wohl eher in die Esotherik Ecke... Denn genau diese Umwandlung der Energie erfolgt durch Reibung 

Fr=Î¼ * Fn

Die Reibung hat nix mit der FlÃ¤che zu tun. Nimmt die FlÃ¤che ab nimmt der Druck zu. Diese Diskussion hatte ich schon mehrmals hier im Forum wenn es um die Bremsscheiben von Ashima geht. Die Bremsen auch nicht schlechter als andere, auch wÃ¤re es ja verwundersam warum die aktuellen Maguras mit den Storm SL Rotoren oder auch die 2010/11er Formula mit ihren superleichten Rotoren so gut bremsen.

Sind bei Hope die Durchmesser von Geber-/Nehmnerkolben der V2 bekannt? der "Tech"geber ist ja der selbe wie bei der M4. Die M4 sollte ja mit ca. 402mmÂ² vom VerhÃ¤ltnis ca. 12% unter der Bremskraft der aktuellen The One mit 452mmÂ² liegen. Immer vorrausgesetzt, dass der Geber den selben Durchmesser hat.
Hier wÃ¼rde mich die V2 stark interessieren.

Aussagen zu Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach nahezu nicht vergleichbar. Der Eine arbeitet super sauber und verhindert akriebisch jede Verunreinigung der Scheibe und der Andere nimmt sie dann bei der Montage doch einfach in die Finger oder deckt sie beim SÃ¤ubern der Gabel nicht ganz ab oder oder oder... Und so kann ein und die selbe Bremse bei einem TOP sein und beim anderen FLOP...


----------



## Ge!st (30. Mai 2011)

@[email protected]

Je mehr Bewegungsenergie beim Bremsen aufgenommen werden muss, desto größer sind die Reibflächen. Nach deiner Ausführung ist das aber gar nicht nötig, da ein schmaler Reibring und ein kleiner Bremsbelag reichen, da sie dieselbe Bremsleistung entfalten. 

Da frage ich mich, warum das nicht so umgesetzt wird, die Ingenieure, die Bremsanlagen für Räder, Motorräder, Autos bis hin zu Hochgeschwindigkeitszügen entwickeln (schau dir mal die riesigen Bremsscheiben eines ICE an und was für gewaltige Bremsbeläge da zupacken), können nur Idioten sein, denn warum so groß, wenn eine kleine Reibfläche mit einem kleinen Bremsbelag doch das Gleiche leistet...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2011)

Die physikalischen Grundlagen gelten auch für Bikebremsen und ich habe wenig Lust das zu diskutieren... Schau dir bitte die Formel mal an...aber darum geht es auch nicht.

Größere Beläge und Scheiben bzw. Reibringe werden auf Grund der Standzeit der Komponenten verwendet.

Dazu kommt noch, das es sich ändert, sobald die Struktur der Scheibe oder des Belages den Kräften nicht mehr standhält. Allerdings  möchte ich dies bei Stahlscheiben und Sinterbelägen mal ausschließen.

Kann mir jemand bei der Größe der einzelnen Kolben weiterhelfen? Sind diese bekannt?


----------



## eddy 1 (30. Mai 2011)

kann ich mal messen
die im sattel waren 25mm meine ich mich zu errinnern


----------



## agnes (30. Mai 2011)

ist die v2 so wie die saint? ich bin die v2 mal gefahren aber so recht weiß ich auch nciht mehr. zum thema....hatte die mono m4. da musste ich aber mit 2 fingern schon recht hart ziehen. das hat auf dauer im linken handgelenk schmerzen verursacht.  da war mein gedanken sich eine v2 zu holen. nun habe ich aber so die letzten 10 seiten hier gelesen und musste festestellen, das die v2 auch keine echte ein finger bremse ist.
mit allem wiege ich ca. 105kg.  wäre die v2 richtig dann für mich?


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2011)

@agnes 

Falls eddy sich richtig erinnert ist die V2 die nominell stärkste Bremse auf dem Markt. Ihr Kraftverhältnis liegt nochmal 8% über der The ONE.

Evtl. muss man dann nochmal mit verschiedenen Beläge rumbprobieren.

Für mein neues Projekt liegt schon ein Satz Tech M4 rum, habe sie probegefahren bei einem Bekannten und hatte da schon kein Problem mit einem Finger zu stoppen.

Ein Kumpel hat sich für sein DH Bike jetzt eine Kombi aus V2 und M4 bestellt. Bin auf den Unterschied gespannt.

Ich werde mir zu meinem Satz M4 nochmal von Superstar Comp. die Kevlar Beläge zum testen kaufen, das sollte, zwar bei erheblichem Verschleiß, nochmal einen deutlichen Unterschied machen.


----------



## agnes (31. Mai 2011)

naja ich habe gestern einfach mal die v2 bestellt. in black^^  das problem liegt bei uns am trail. da geht es schons ehr steil ab. und da muss ich immer in die vollen greifen.
ich hatte mal einen bruch im linken handgelenk. deshalb schmerzt es nach nach langem bremsen.


----------



## frostydragon (31. Mai 2011)

ich muss sagen dass ich mal evtl gedenke meine v2 einzuschicken weil mir irgendwie immer mehr auffällt dass der druckpunkt doch einigermassen weich is
sie fadet nich und sie hat durchaus bremskraft aber für meinen geschmack is sie selbst bei voll reingedrehtem bpc wesentlich zu weich und hat zuviel hebelweg
ich schiebe da aber nichts auf die bremse, es kann durchaus sein dass ich irgendwas beim entlüften nich beachtet hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (31. Mai 2011)

war das schon immer so?

ansonsten müsste ich zur saint greifen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Mir ist der Druckpunkt der V2 auch zu weich. Bei der M4 siehts nicht anders aus. Ich habe die Bremsen 3x entlüftet, konnte aber keine Besserung feststellen.  Druckpunkteinstellung ist am Anschlag. Ich hätte ganz gerne einen knackigen Druckpunkt. Was sagen denn die Hopefahrer dazu? Fehler beim entlüften?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr die Druckpunktversteller beim Entlüften ganz raus gedreht ?
Ich kriege bei meiner Tech V2 schon einen ziemlich festen Druckpunkt hin.


----------



## Osti (1. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Druckpunktversteller beim Entlüften ganz raus gedreht ?




so habe ich anfangs auch entlüftet, aus Faulheit aber die letzten male immer drauf verzichtet. Der Druckpunkt ist auch so nach dem Entlüften schön definiert. 

ich glaube es besteht hier auch ein Missverständnis über die Funktion der BPC-Schraube. Diese verändert lediglich die Lage des Druckpunktes, also ob der Druckpunkt früher oder etwas später kommt - NICHT aber ob der Druckpunkt hart oder weicher ist. 

generell ist der Druckpunkt bei Hope-Bremsen etwas weicher als zB. Hayes, Formula. etc. aber gewiss nicht schwammig. 

ich habe bei der V2 eher den Verdacht, dass die Beläge aufgrund der größeren Bauhöhe absolut parallel zur Scheibe stehen müssen. Wenn Sie etwas schräg stehen, dann wirds schwammig.

PS: hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Superstar-Belägen (Kevlar und Organic)?


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Juni 2011)

Gibt es den V2 Bremskolben irgendwo einzeln zu erstehen? CRC hat nur den M4 und den X2 im Sortiment, die Vermutung liegt da nahe, dass es den V2 auch einzeln geben muss.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Juni 2011)

Bei GO CYCLE: 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/481/lang/x/kw/Kolben_am_Bremssattel/


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Juni 2011)

Ich habs falsche Wort benutzt....ich meinte eigentlich den kompletten Bremssattel 
(aber trotzdem Danke für den Link)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Also! Ich habe meine Bremsen noch einmal komplett entlüftet(Tech V2/M4). Meiner Meinung nach habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Die einzelnen Punkte zähle ich jetzt nicht auf, es war aber eine Anleitung hier aus dem Forum. Das Video von Hope habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Es scheint, dass die Bremsen blasenfrei entlüftet sind. 

Nun bin ich allerdings mit dem Druckpunkt nicht zufrieden. Er ist mir immer noch zu weich und trotz voll eingedrehter BPC-Schraube habe ich bei beiden Bremsen immer noch 2cm Leerweg(Hebel außen). Die Bremsleistung überzeugt eigentlich. Dass die Hope Bremsen einen nicht ganz so harten Druckpunkt haben, wurde schon gesagt. Gut, dann ist das halt so. Kann ich mit Leben!

Vorschläge?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2011)

Härteres DOT verwenden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. Juni 2011)

Ich finde interessant, dass dies bei dir sowohl bei der V2 wie auch der M4 auftritt. Meine V2 hat einen größeren Hebelweg bevor der spürbare Druckpunkt kommt wie z.B. bei meiner X2 und beide Bremsen sind perfekt entlüftet.

Bei der V2 denke ich, liegt es daran, das die V2 für innenbelüftete Bremscheiben konzipiert wurde. Bei der V2 können zwar problemlos auch normale Bremsscheiben eingesetzt werden, da diese aber dünner sind, müssen die Kolben dann weiter ausfahren und damit wird der Hebelweg bis zum spürbaren Druckpunkt länger.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Juni 2011)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Druckpunkt (V2) und dem schwammigen bremsen. Hatte die Bremse richtig entlüftet gehabt und trotzdem fehlte mir der erhoffte "Biss".  

In Wibe ist mir dann schlussendlich die Dichtung vom Kolben kaputtgegangen. Habe die Bremse jetzt eingeschickt und kann nun hoffen, dass es nur die Dichtung ist. Will die Bremse loswerden... Für das Geld erwarte ich auch performance und kein Rumgehühner mit Entlüften, kaputter Dichtung und bla bla bla. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hab´ seit Wibe wieder meine Codes angeschraubt!


----------



## Ge!st (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habe zurzeit drei Bremsen von Hope im Einsatz und das sind auch nicht die Einzigen, die ich bisher von Hope hatte und mir ist noch nie eine Dichtung oder sonst was vereckt. Entlüftetn muss man alle Scheibenbremsen und die Hope lassen sich zudem recht einfach entlüften. Auch an der Bremskraft gibt es aus meiner Sicht bei keiner Hope Bremse die ich bisher hatte was zu bemängeln.

Nicht umsonst kommen an meine Bikes nur noch Hope Bremsen, die funktionieren zuverlässig und halte auch was aus.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Juni 2011)

Mir ist das schon klar, dass man Bremsen entlüften muss, aber die Bremse war/ist keine 2 Wochen alt und dann soetwas. Bei Gocycle sagte man mir, wenn ich "Pech" habe, dann habe ich eine von der problematischen Serie erhalten. Dann müsste das Teil erst noch nach UK... 

_KEINE _meiner Avids hat jemals derartige Mucken gemacht. Weder bei Rennen, noch beim Training. Und die lassen sich auch problemlos entlüften.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Und die lassen sich auch problemlos entlüften.



Immerhin. Da man das aus der Schachtel raus machen muß, haben sie es wenigstens einfach gestaltet...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Juni 2011)

Naja, "überragend" ist das nicht, aber ehrlich, wenn ich eine derart teure Bremse wie die V2 kaufe, dann ist es doch wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, dass diese dann auch funktioniert und nicht innerhalb weniger Tage den Dienst derart quittiert. Ich hatte mich ja auch VOR dem Kauf informiert und die negativen Berichte teilweise bewusst überlesen, da es Beschwerden zu jedem Produkt gibt. Ich halte mich erst einmal an die positiven Berichte und Erfahrungen. Dass das dann so ein Ende genommen hat... Naja... 

Und bedenke: Wenn mir der Avid/Sram-Stand in Wibe nicht geholfen hätte, hätte ich gleich wieder meine Sachen packen können. Kein Rennen und nur Kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (14. Juni 2011)

Dass du darüber nicht erfreut bist, ist verständlich, aber Fehler kommen vor, selbst bei einem nagelneuen 100000 Euro Mercedes solle es hin und wieder Fehler geben...


----------



## StillPad (14. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich finde interessant, dass dies bei dir sowohl bei der V2 wie auch der M4 auftritt. Meine V2 hat einen größeren Hebelweg bevor der spürbare Druckpunkt kommt wie z.B. bei meiner X2 und beide Bremsen sind perfekt entlüftet.
> 
> Bei der V2 denke ich, liegt es daran, das die V2 für innenbelüftete Bremscheiben konzipiert wurde. Bei der V2 können zwar problemlos auch normale Bremsscheiben eingesetzt werden, da diese aber dünner sind, müssen die Kolben dann weiter ausfahren und damit wird der Hebelweg bis zum spürbaren Druckpunkt länger.



Nun ich habe endliche meine Ersatzteile bekomme und auch davor das Problem gehabt das ich soviel Hebel weg habe.
Ich war mir sicher richtig entlüftet zu haben aber wenn ich das so lese glaube ich langsam nicht mehr daran das ich den Fehler gemacht habe.

Da ich noch immer keine Zeit gefunden habe die Bremse wieder zu entlüften bleibt es spannend bei mir.

Zu deiner Theorie:
Die kann eigendlich nicht stimmen.
Der Weg der Kolben ist immer gleich.
Wenn man die Bremse richtig entlüftet hat sind die Kolben drin und müssen erst ran gedrückt werden.
Viele Hersteller nennen das automatische Belagsnachstellung 
Das selbe muss man auch bei den normalen Scheiben machen.

Wenn das noch immer nicht passt, Bremssattel abnehmen und dann drücken.
Natürlich nur soweit das man die Scheibe nocht zwischen bekommt.
Dann sollte der Druckpunkt auch früher kommen.
Leider funktioniert das manchmal nicht von alleine beim ersten ran drücken.

Ich weiß aber das mit den Moto Hebel damals nachdem man das gemacht hat kein wirklicher Unterschied zu einer Vented mehr zu spüren war.

Jetzt die Probleme mit den Tech Hebel lösen sich hoffendlich auch bald


----------



## frostydragon (14. Juni 2011)

hmmm das sollt ich vllt auch mal probieren, weil ich doch für meinen geschmack recht viel hebelweg habe, was auf dauer anstrengend is... weiss aber auch nich mehr ausm kopf ob das schon immer so war oder erst seit ich sie das erste mal selbst entlüftet hab...
ich meine ich hab schon gemerkt dass der druckpunkt nich so sehr hart is wie bei anderen bremsen, aber das tut der bremskraft keinen abbruch
wobei ich sagen muss dass ich etwas irritiert war als jemand der mechanische scheibenbremsen fährt mir sagte dass mein druckpunkt zu weich wäre 

und zu demjenigen der die code wieder dranbaute... also ich kenn jemanden der vorne code und hinten ne formula k24 glaub ich fährt und ich finde bei beiden bremsen den druckpunkt noch deutlich schwammiger als bei meinen v2


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Juni 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> und zu demjenigen der die code wieder dranbaute... also ich kenn jemanden der vorne code und hinten ne formula k24 glaub ich fährt und ich finde bei beiden bremsen den druckpunkt noch deutlich schwammiger als bei meinen v2



Das war meiner einer... Das kann bei Deinem Bekannten zweifelsfrei so sein, aber ich habe einen hervorragenden Druckpunkt - sowohl bei meiner Code als auch bei meiner Juicy 7. Freunde von mir fahren auch die Code und die Juicys und bisher hatte auch niemand irgendwelche Beanstandungen.


----------



## frostydragon (14. Juni 2011)

hmmm ka, hatte bisher selbst keine avids
aber werde jetz eh ersmal versuchen was stillpad sagte ohne scheibe minimal die beläge nachzustellen, mal sehen obs was bringt


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2011)

Also, ich fand die Druckpunkte der Avids immer teigiger als bei den Hopes.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich gestern nochmal an die Bremse gemacht. 

@StillPad

Du hast Recht. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Beläge sehr weit auseinander stehen. Zwar reagieren die Kolben auf jede kleinste Bewegung am Bremshebel, aber der Weg zur Scheibe ist ein weiter. Ich habe mit der Fühllehre nachgemessen. Bei der V2 hatte ich 0,35mm Abstand zur Scheibe. Die Belagnachstellung funktioniert wohl nicht optimal. Jedenfalls habe ich die Beläge ohne Scheibe nachjustiert. Je nach Schlag in der Scheibe, kann man den Hebelweg so ordentlich verkürzen. Ich habe jetzt 0,10mm Abstand vom Bremsbelag zur Scheibe. Bei der M4 habe ich es genauso gemacht. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## frostydragon (14. Juni 2011)

ja der schlag in der scheibe is sone sache, selbst wenn ich sie nich nachjustier bekomm ich sie kaum schleiffrei, das nervt schon etwas


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem folgenden Problem mit der Tech V2 am Vorderrad helfen:
Während der Fahrt wandert der Druckpunkt irgendwann vom Lenker weg. Irgendwann dann nach mehrfachem Betätigen des Bremshebel kommt der Druckpunkt wieder an der "gewohnten" Stelle. Beim Ausbau des Vorderrads hab ich dann bemerkt, dass ein Belag sehr viel näher zur Scheibe liegt als der andere. Der Bremssattel ist allerdings richtig mittig ausgerichtet. Es sieht eher danach aus, dass der eine Kolben sich nach Loslassen des Bremshebels nicht mehr zurückstellt, so wie es der Andere macht.

Gibt es eine korrekte Vorgehensweise, den einen Kolben zu "mobilisieren"? Oder kann das gar an einer defekten Dichtung liegen!?!?

Gruß und schonmal Danke für kommende Antworten
Der Optimizer


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2011)

Hi Opti,

schau mal hier unter Centralise Pistons:

http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG146

Hatte auch mal vom Hope Support für einen ähnlichen Fall folgenden Tip bekommen:
[...] lubing the caliper piston seals by pumping each piston out 3-4mm,cleaning and lubing them with silicone lube,pressing them back in and wiping away the excess.It may be that the seals are dry in the caliper [...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2011)

Bin noch zu müde und das Englisch von dem Typen zu krass...also wie geht das ?


----------



## Nd-60 (1. Juli 2011)

der meint das du die kolben am sattel wieder mobilisieren sollst. und noch bisschen gleitmittel aufbringen sollst. wenn die kolben ein stk. draußen sind. zb. mit silikonfett o.ä.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2011)

Ah, danke !


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte nur ein Feedback geben, dass das mit dem Kolben einfetten funktioniert hat. Er ist wieder gangbar. Danach den Sattel nochmal exakt positioniert (ist an nen neuen Rahmen drangekommen), neue Bremsbeläge rein und nun ist's wie neu!


----------



## chris12 (18. Juli 2011)

welche bremsbeläge könnte ihr denn für lange abfahrten empfehlen? mit den originalen (organischen?) komme ich auf dauer nicht zu recht. wenn die bremse warm wird lässt die bremskraft deutlich nach. muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit 100kg auf dem rad sitze.

ich dachte da an sintermetall beläge. nur ist die frage welche? orignale, ebc, cool stop.... oder was ganz anderes? was funzt am besten und was sind eure erfahrungen?

gruss
chris


----------



## frostydragon (19. Juli 2011)

hmmm sintermetall haben durchaus ne längere standkraft... aber dass die faden halt ich irgendwie fürn gerücht...
die sinterbeläge haben halt von vornherein nich die bremskraft von den organischen aber dafür weniger verschleiss und längere standfestigkeit... also kann durchaus sein dass du mit sinterbelägen besser klarkommst
und gegen die hope originalbeläge is absolut nix zu sagen


----------



## StillPad (20. Juli 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> welche bremsbeläge könnte ihr denn für lange abfahrten empfehlen? mit den originalen (organischen?) komme ich auf dauer nicht zu recht. wenn die bremse warm wird lässt die bremskraft deutlich nach. muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit 100kg auf dem rad sitze.
> 
> ich dachte da an sintermetall beläge. nur ist die frage welche? orignale, ebc, cool stop.... oder was ganz anderes? was funzt am besten und was sind eure erfahrungen?
> 
> ...



Dafür gibs die Vented Scheiben!

Wenn du interesse hast ich habe noch 2 fast neue


----------



## chris12 (20. Juli 2011)

danke für das Angebot, ich probiere es aber erst mal mit sintermetallbelägen. die haben bei der formula auch schon einiges bewirkt.


----------



## StillPad (21. Juli 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> danke für das Angebot, ich probiere es aber erst mal mit sintermetallbelägen. die haben bei der formula auch schon einiges bewirkt.



Nun viel Glück damit 
Ich wette du holst dir dann doch die Vented.

Die Scheiben sind genau dafür gedacht was du suchst.
Und ohne dir nah treten zu wollen und hast ein hohes Gewicht (ich auch) man kann die Bremsen nicht mit Aussagen vergleichen von Leuten die nur 60kg wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Nuke Proof Beläge ausprobiert ?

Bin mir auch unsicher, welche man da nehmen soll, für längere DHs ?

Link:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42171


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Juli 2011)

@Chris: ich fahr 203er vented Scheiben mit den Original Hope Belägen. Top Kombination und Standfest. Gewicht +100
Andere Bremsbeläge haben nicht so gut gehalten, die Vented Scheiben helfen für lange Abfahrten + hohes Gewicht def.


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Juli 2011)

Bei meiner V2 war zu Beginn der Druckpunkt nicht definiert und schwammig! Nach zweifachem Entlüften und Einstellen der Hebel habe ich nun einen so definierten Druckpunkt wie bei meinen M4ern und meiner M6! Perverse Bremsleistung bei 90kg Körpergewicht mit vented Scheiben. Das einzige was mich etwas stört istdie Geräuschkulisse. Die Bremse quitscht oder macht andere Geräusche! Egal bei organischen oder auch sintered Belägen! Habe sogar mal gemischt: eine Seite sintered andere Seite organisch. Ach ja, die Belägekanten habe ich auch abgeschliffen. Sie fangen immer wieder an zu quitschen. Habt ihr für mich einen Tip?


----------



## StillPad (29. Juli 2011)

Die Scheibe schon mit ein starken Reiniger gereinigt?


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. Juli 2011)

ja, habe ich! Abgesprüht mit gutem Bremsenreiniger! Immer noch am quitschen!


----------



## StillPad (30. Juli 2011)

Die Kolben vermittelt hast du sicherlich auch schon oder?
Also das die Scheibe mittig vom Bremssattel ist und die Kolben gleichmäßig raus stehen.

Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit das die Bremsaufnahme schief ist.
Kurz um sind die Aufnahmen Plan gefräst?

Bremsscheibenreiniger kenne ich gar nicht.
Ich nehme von Loctite so ein Tiefengrundreiniger womit man aufpassen muss wo der landet.
Das Zeug ist normal zur Reinigung für Oberflächenprüfverfahren.
Ist aber auch zum Scheiben reinigen super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (30. Juli 2011)

Plangefräst am Hinterbau ist es! Kolben stehen bestmöglich mittig, es schleft auch nichts. Vielleicht muss ich das einfach son hinnehmen? Wäre es eine Option Kupferpaste auf die Rückseite der Bremsbeläge zu bringen? Bei Autos wird das doch auch gemacht!


----------



## muddiver (30. Juli 2011)

@Geißbock
Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch. Rahmen und Gabel haben furchtbar gequietscht. Hat sich weder durch Belagswechsel noch durch gut zureden verbessert. Das einzige, was letztendlich geholfen hat, war dünn Kupferpaste auf der Rückseite der Beläge.
Ich weiß, soll man nicht machen, aber in der Not...

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. Juli 2011)

Ich werde es mal probieren!
Danke für die Hilfen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. August 2011)

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen. Gibt es zwei verschiedene Versionen der Tech V2? Es gibt Bohrungsdeckel für die V2 Bremssättel mit 21mm und 29mm Durchmesser. Mein Tech V2 Bremssattel ähnelt einem Tech X2. Kann das sein?

29mm







21mm


----------



## ibislover (10. August 2011)

der bremssattel mit 21mm ist einfach nur die neuere version...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. August 2011)

In der Bremsleistung sollten sich die beiden Versionen demnach nicht unterscheiden. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der Bremskraft, welche der V2 nachgesagt wird. 

Ich bin schon etwas enttäuscht. Die Bremse fahre ich zwar schon 1000km(neu gekauft), aber der Bums fehlt mir immer noch.

Mein System: V2 mit 203er Scheibe, organische Hope Beläge, Gesamtgewicht ca 105kg. Die Bremse wurde schon mehrmals entlüftet. Die Beläge sind nicht verölt. Bei starken Bremsmanövern muss ich mit 2 Fingern wirklich ordentlich reinlangen, damit ich zum stehen komme. Auf Dauer sehr anstrengend!

Habt ihr Vorschläge?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. August 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> der bremssattel mit 21mm ist einfach nur die neuere version...



jupp, ab 2010 halt.


----------



## .irie. (10. August 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> In der Bremsleistung sollten sich die beiden Versionen demnach nicht unterscheiden. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der Bremskraft, welche der V2 nachgesagt wird.
> 
> Ich bin schon etwas enttäuscht. Die Bremse fahre ich zwar schon 1000km(neu gekauft), aber der Bums fehlt mir immer noch.
> 
> ...



einfach neue bremsbeläge
ich fahr seit eh und je swissstop,sind leider realtiv teuer.aber die quietschen nicht und bremsen bösartigst.
wenn du die neuen beläge reinmachst gewöhn dir lieber gleich deine alte bremsweise ab sonst gehts otb.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. August 2011)

Swissstop Beläge gibts für die V2 meines Wissens leider nicht. Alternativ gibts Koolstop, A2Z uvm. Die Koolstop wollte ich mit schon längst besorgen, aber die originalen sollen so schlecht gar nicht sein.


----------



## Osti (10. August 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Swissstop Beläge gibts für die V2 meines Wissens leider nicht. Alternativ gibts Koolstop, A2Z uvm. Die Koolstop wollte ich mit schon längst besorgen, aber die originalen sollen so schlecht gar nicht sein.



die originalen sind in der Tat ganz gut, ich finde die V2 Beläge tun sich alle nicht so viel in der Bremsleistung. Hatte bisher keine Beläge, die mich enttäuscht haben bzw wo ein wirklicher Performance-Unterschied festzustellen war. Ich meine mich lediglich zu erinnern, dass die originalen im Nassen nicht sooo prickeln waren. 

2 Finger ist bei der V2 definitiv nicht normal. Ich hätte hier bei Bedarf noch Superstar organisch, die ich dir günstig verkaufen könnte, falls du die mal testen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2011)

Habe gerade die Nukeproof DH Beläge bekommen. Mal sehen, was die können.


----------



## StillPad (11. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Nukeproof DH Beläge bekommen. Mal sehen, was die können.



Hey Andreas PM nicht bekommen?


----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2011)

Hab dich nicht vergessen. Bin gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück !


----------



## StillPad (11. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab dich nicht vergessen. Bin gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück !



okidoki 
Konnte ich ja nicht wissen


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2011)

hallo jungs,  bin grad im urlaub in der cz. folgendes problem: starkes rubbeln meiner v2-moto-bremse vorn bei gleichzeitigem bremskraftverlust! der rechte kolben steht viel weiter draussen als der linke. der linke bewegt sich kaum und scheint zu schleifen. man hoert jedoch nix. ich hab meilenweit keinen bikeshop hier. was tun?


----------



## ibislover (14. August 2011)

die kolben wieder ausrichten.
gibt eien video auf der hope website dazu.
ist ganz einfach.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. August 2011)

ein link waere ueberragend.


----------



## giles (15. August 2011)

hier ist ein geheimer Link versteckt.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. August 2011)

die startseite zu laden  dauert in der provinz schon ewig. kann mir das bitte einer so beschreiben? hab ausser multitool und reifenheber und flickzeug und messer nix dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (15. August 2011)

schätze du meinst dieses Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akIWGqEE0PY"]Hope Technology - Caliper/Pistons Centralise      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kroiterfee (15. August 2011)

meine internet bandbreite ist gprs. :/ dank tapatalk kann ich wenigstens ansatzweise im forum mitschwimmen. an video oder bilder ist nicht zu denken.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. August 2011)

Hab hier auch keinen Ton im Büro, aber bevor Du noch länger rumsitzt und nicht zum Fahren kommst:

1) Kolben zurückdrücken. (Dazu kannst Du die Bremsscheibe nehmen, solange das Rad eingebaut ist.) Wenn das nicht tut, drückst Du sie mit dem Reifenheber, zur Not mit dem Messer (solang's nicht zu filigran gebaut ist) zurück.

2) Kolben wieder etwas herauspumpen (nicht zu weit, sonst gibt's Sauerei, und Du kannst mit Bordmitteln nichts mehr machen).

Wieder zurückdrücken, wieder herauspumpen usw., bis sie gleichmäßig kommen.
Normalerweise sollte man noch etwas Dot auf die Kolben schmieren, aber das hast Du wohl nicht zur Verfügung. Dreck an den Kolben (insbesondere an den Seiten) kannst Du z.B. mit etwas Klopapier, einem Wattestäbchen o.ä. wegputzen.

Anschließend, wenn nötig, den Bremssattel selbst auch wieder mittig ausrichten.

Viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub noch!


----------



## ibislover (15. August 2011)

man muss den kolben der zu weit raussteht zurückhalten, sonst wird das nie was.


----------



## marco sc (15. August 2011)

Gibt es ein Dokument oder ein Schriftstück aus dem hervor geht, mit welchem Drehmoment alle Schrauben angezogen werden müssen?
 Im Speziellen geht es mir um die Schraube mit welcher der Bremsleitung am Sattel befestigt ist. Dort habe ich ein minimales Leck und möchte nicht riskieren die Schraube zu überdrehen.


----------



## StillPad (15. August 2011)

marco sc schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Dokument oder ein Schriftstück aus dem hervor geht, mit welchem Drehmoment alle Schrauben angezogen werden müssen?
> Im Speziellen geht es mir um die Schraube mit welcher der Bremsleitung am Sattel befestigt ist. Dort habe ich ein minimales Leck und möchte nicht riskieren die Schraube zu überdrehen.



Das müsste in der Anleitung stehen die bei der Bremse bei lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco sc (15. August 2011)

Ja das stimmt. Allerdings fehlt die Angabe für die Schrauben für die Bremsleitung (z.B. am Sattel).
Hat jmd Angaben dazu?


----------



## ibislover (16. August 2011)

so lange zudrehen bis nix mehr sifft?
mal im ernst, viel kaputtmachen kannste da mit etwas "hirn" nicht.


----------



## marco sc (16. August 2011)

....ja, theoretisch schon.
was ist, wenn die Kupferdichtscheiben oder die Anlagefläche des Anschlussstückes 'ne Macke haben????
...dann drehe ich freudig und warte bis es dicht wird und eh ich mich versehe habe ich den Grenzwert der Flächenpressung an den Gewindeflanken überschritten und das Gewinde ist hinüber???
Ist es daher nicht besser über die Angabe des Anziehdrehmomentes zu verfügen und zu überprüfen: ist die Schraube richtig angezogen und ist dabei die Dichtigkeit gegeben ja oder nein?


----------



## StillPad (16. August 2011)

marco sc schrieb:


> ....ja, theoretisch schon.
> was ist, wenn die Kupferdichtscheiben oder die Anlagefläche des Anschlussstückes 'ne Macke haben????


Hast doch wohl Aufen im Kopp


> ...dann drehe ich freudig und warte bis es dicht wird und eh ich mich versehe habe ich den Grenzwert der Flächenpressung an den Gewindeflanken überschritten und das Gewinde ist hinüber???


Zuerst ist das Alu Bauteil kaputt


> Ist es daher nicht besser über die Angabe des Anziehdrehmomentes zu verfügen und zu überprüfen: ist die Schraube richtig angezogen und ist dabei die Dichtigkeit gegeben ja oder nein?


Wenns dich glücklich macht
Torque Seetting from the manual:
Hose Connector 8Nm
M6 Bolts 8Nm
M5 Bolts 4Nm

Für die Überwurfmutter selber ist keine Angabe, aber das merkt man wenn es fest ist.


----------



## marco sc (16. August 2011)

Erstmal Danke.
  Ich hatte schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt, dass ich auf meine Frage eine Antwort bekomme, welche meine Frage beantwortet.

  OT on:
  Jetzt schieÃe ich sicher Ã¼ber's Ziel hinaus:
  Sicher kÃ¶nnt Ihr Probleme/Fehler/Defekte an Euren Bikes mit Eurer herangehensweise lÃ¶sen/beheben. Jeder wie er denkt.
  Wenn Ihr die Schraube angeknallt hÃ¤ttet ohne den FlieÃvorgang einzuleiten.....ok. 
  Wenn Eure Hand im Stande ist zu merken, dass Ihr 10% vor dem Erreichen der Streckgrenze des nachgiebigsten Teiles der Verschraubung seidâ¦â¦.ich bin es nicht.
  Ihr hÃ¤ttet auch zuerst das AnschlussstÃ¼ck gelÃ¶st, die DOT SoÃe aufgefangen, um mal zu schauen, ob vielleicht das AnschlussstÃ¼ck an den AuflageflÃ¤chen mglw. einen kleinen Winkelfehler hat oder die Kupferdichtscheiben mglw. einen Fehler habenâ¦â¦auch ok.
  Wenn Ihr alle noch so kleinen optischen Fehler visuell auflÃ¶sen kÃ¶nntâ¦..ich kann es nicht.

  Ich habe aber hier einen DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel, um zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen ob die Schraube das vom Hersteller angegebene Anziehdrehmoment fÃ¼r das Herstellen einen dichten Anschraubung des AnschlussstÃ¼ckes erreicht hat.
  Als ja wahrscheinlich blinder Grobmotoriker kann ich mich, unglaublich aber wahr, davor bewahren das Gewinde zu zerstÃ¶ren und ich muss nicht schon vor einer eventuell nochtwendigen Reparatur mit DOT SoÃe rumhantieren.
  Letztlich wollte ich nur erfahren, ob jmd. die Drehmomentangaben hat. Nich mehr und nicht weniger.
  Was soll jemand in so einem Fall mit "Schrauben mit Hirn anziehen" und "Augen im Kopp"? Total subjektiv und undefiniert fÃ¼r eine Fehlerbehebung. Ok, vielleicht fÃ¼r meine Art der Fehlerbehebung.
  Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich danke auf jedenfall, dass Ihr Euch meinem Problem gewidmet habt.
  Nur stelle ich gerade dieses PhÃ¤nomen "der schlauen SprÃ¼che" hier im Forum gehÃ¤uft fest.
  OT Modus Ende

  Danke @StillPad fÃ¼r die Angaben.


----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2011)

Man kann es auch übertreiben und so schnell beschädigt man das Gewinde der Anschlüsse nicht, dazu ist schon ein erheblicher Kraftaufwand nötig. Wer das fertig bringt, sollte IMO besser überhaut nicht an technischen Teilen herumschrauben. 

Ein Drehomentschlüssel ist durchaus sinnvoll - z.B. bei der Montage von 
Bremsscheiben - aber man muss nicht jedes Teil mit einem Drehomentschlüssel montieren, selbst wenn dafür ein Anzugmoment angegeben wird. Anzugmomente werden heute oft nicht aus Sicherheitsgründen angegeben, sondern es geht da um Produkthaftung, also rechtliche Aspekte.


----------



## san_andreas (16. August 2011)

Geist hat recht.
An en Hopes kann man mit bißchen Erfahrung auch ohne Drehmomentschlüssel wunderbar schrauben, etwas Verständnis von der Materie vorausgesetzt.
MMn muß man nur an den Schrauben vorsichtig sein, mit den die Bremse am Adapter justiert wird. Zieht man die zu fest an, drücken sich die Schrauben in den Bremskörper.


----------



## StillPad (16. August 2011)

marco sc schrieb:


> Nur stelle ich gerade dieses Phänomen "der schlauen Sprüche" hier im Forum gehäuft fest.



Sowas ist hier normal im Forum gewöhn dich schon dran
Hier im Hope Bereich ist es übrigens sehr gering.

Trotzdem trifft meine Plumpe Aussage zu.

Wenn du mit den bloßen Auge schon Macken und Beschädigungen an den Dichtflächen / Kupferringen siehst werden die wohl undicht sein.

Ansonsten ist es so das erst mit dem erreichen eines bestimmten Drehmomentes die Kupferdichtung anfängt zu dichten.

Wenn du später mal den Anschluß wieder abschraubst sieht man richtig die Form wo die Dichtungs vorher sass.

Und ja sich an Drehmoment halten ist schon sinnvoll, wenn man aber viel schraubt zieht man die Schrauben eigendlich schon so an das es passt.
Das kann natürlich keine Garantie sein das die Schrauben z.b. bei Bremsscheiben alle die selbe Kraft aufbringen.

Bei den Überwurfmuttern ist es so, so wenig wir möglich soviel wie nötig.

Ich habe es auch geschafft so ein 90° Anschluß hinzukriegen, hat dann knack gemacht und das wars dann von dem Alu Anschluß.
Ist halt nicht zuvergleichen mit Pneumatik/Hydraulik Anschlüße die man sonst hat.

Mein Tip wäre dort den 90° Anschluß abzuschrauben und vorsichtig mit einer Zange zuhalten wenn man die Überwurfmutter anzieht.
So finde ich zumindest hat man ein bessere Gefühl dafür.


----------



## Carcass (20. August 2011)

So bin nun auch besitzer einer Tech V2 schön in schwarz-grün 

Die Bremspower ist WAHNSINN!!!!! Ich hab das gefühl ich bin davor nie ne RICHTIGE Bremse gefahren


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. August 2011)

das ist interessant, die Hope Tech V2 ist nicht grad dafür bekannt brutal (Bremspower)
zu sein. Vielmehr sehr gut dosierbar und über die Maßen belastbar (hält echt was aus).

hab vor 2 Wochen ein zweites Set Hope Tech V2 vented in 203 für mein Session geordert,
ist aber leider noch immer nicht eingetrudelt.

Bremspower gibts bei Avid Code und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. August 2011)

Tja hättest du mal von mit die Vented Scheiben genommen


----------



## Carcass (21. August 2011)

Die Vented sind mir schlichtweg zu schwer und zu Teuer. Kosten das doppelte von ner normalen scheibe. 
Dosierbar ist sie sehr gut aber der Druckpunkt ist hart und ich finds gut 
Hatte ne Avid Elixir 5 aber die hat nach kurzen abfahrten schon keine Power mehr gehabt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. August 2011)

So ist es, die Hope Tech V2 hält einfach länger durch, ist dafür aber nicht so giftig.
Beide Bremsanlagen von mir haben bzw. werden die Vented Version haben.


----------



## Carcass (21. August 2011)

Mal ehrlich ich wüsste nicht wie ich mit ner richtig Giftigen bremse klarkommen sollte?
Wenn die so hart greift dann steigt man ja fast direkt übern Lenker ab


----------



## radiKarl (21. August 2011)

Aloha Leute

kurz und knapp:
ich will mir neue Bremsen kaufen, entweder die Hope Moto V2 oder die Formula The One..
Die Formula ist im Moment 100 Euro günstiger als die Hope, nun Frage ich mich lohnt es sich die 100 Euro mehr für die Hope auszugeben oder soll ich bei diesen Preisunterschied die Formula kaufen?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Servicefreundlichkeit, der Verarbeitungsqualität, der Standfestigkeit und der Ersatzteilversorgung.
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit beiden Bremsen gesammelt?

Danke schonmal das ihr mir weiterhelft


----------



## ibislover (21. August 2011)

hast du den thread hier schonmal ansatzweise quer gelesen bzw dich mit hope bremsen beschäftigt?

ob es 100 euro wert ist? allein die haptik ist ein unterschied wie ein pvc sofabezug im vergleich zu feinstem leder. und zu den anderen fragen... nun äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen lohnt nicht. 

aber ensthaft. allein das anschauen der bremsen und ein blick auf das verwendete material der beiden bremsen, dann ein, zwei shops durchgeklickt und man ist ratzfatz ischlauer. und man hat es sichganz allein erarbeitet.

nicht falsch verstehen, aber deine fragen implizieren, dass du ein produkt kaufen willst und dich noch gar nicht damit beschäftigt hast und nun von anderen hören willst, was du machen sollst.
ob man so das richtige für sich findet?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. August 2011)

@radiKarl

Kauf Dir eine Avid Code... 

Die Hope V2 sieht super nett aus. Verarbeitung top. Aber von der Bremsperformance war ich mehr als enttäuscht. Trotz vented dics...


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. August 2011)

Mir ist die Bremspower der V2 schon fast zu viel! Top Dosierbarkeit gepaart mit Bremspower. Besser gehts einfach nicht! So verschieden können die Meinungen sein!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. August 2011)

Es ging mir nicht um "Meinung(en)", sondern um meine persönliche Erfahrung mit der Bremse. Um "Meinungen" sollte es hier wirklich nicht gehen. Es geht um Technik und es ist eine Tatsache, dass die V2 immer wieder Probleme macht - nicht nur im IBC und Deutschland alleine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (21. August 2011)

Fühl dich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, aber auf Wortspielereien habe ich hier keine Lust!
Meine Erfahrung habe ich geschildert und du die deine! Die Code ist in meinen Augen Rotz, aber um die geht es hier nicht! Ich versuche hier konstruktiv zur Kaufentscheidung beizutragen.


----------



## radiKarl (21. August 2011)

Ja ich habe quergelesen...leider, weil umso mehr ich gelesen habe desto unschlüssiger bin ich in meiner Kaufentscheidung. Angefangen von den MTB-Zeitschriften bei denen eben die Formula gewonnen hat (darauf gebe ich aber nicht allzuviel) wie auch diverse Foren und Communities im Internet. Allein hier geht die Meinung stark auseinander von praktisch keiner Bremsleistung bis zu Wurfanker. Da ich jeden Tag an Bearbeitungszentren vorbei auf die Arbeit geht find ich die Fräsarbeiten nicht wirklich beeindruckend, wobei mir die Hope schon besser gefällt wie die Formula. Wegen der Qualität fragte ich ja nach, weil ich über beide Bremsen schon was wegen Undichtigkeiten gelesen habe. Und das Thema entlüften (die Didaktik) wird ja nicht explizit angesprochen, nur das es nie richtig Funktioniert (bei Formula schlechter als bei Hope). Auch konnte ich nich klar rauslesen wo die Bremsscheiben stabiler sind (wenn man dran hängen bleibt/drauf fällt) und wie die Ersatzteilversorgung ist. 

Danke für den Hinweise auf die Code, mit Avid im allgemeinen habe ich aber bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das kann natürlich auch an den hohen Stückzahlen oder dem Produktionsstandort liegen oder Pech...

Danke schonmal für euere Meningen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. August 2011)

Hab beide gefahren, nen Freund von mir hat die Code am Rad gehabt. Unsere
Meinungen sind eindeutig. Code hat mehr "Biss" ist aber bescheiden zu dosieren.
Die Hope V2 ist optisch und technisch ein Leckerbissen, dem der "Biss" fehlt.
Dafür ist diese absolut standfest. Mit meinem Gewicht liege ich ein "bisschen"
über dem Durchschnitt und nur die Hope Tech V2 vented hält das bisher im
Bikepark aus. Die The One ist vergleichbar mit der Code wenns um giftigen
Bremseinsatz geht hält aber auch nix aus.

Edit: Hier stand ein Tip wo's die Anlage günstig zu kaufen gibt. Leider ist der
Händler nicht mehr so zuverlässig wie früher und vor allem unglaublich langsam.


----------



## Osti (22. August 2011)

der Freeman hat es eigentlich sehr schön beschrieben. Ich hatte auch schon eine Code, die ich aber wieder verkauft habe, weil sie so giftig war, dass sie im Nassen kaum zu dosieren war. Die V2 ist weniger giftig, dafür perfekt dosierbar und nicht klein zu bekommen. Es ist bisher die einzige Bremse, die ich in den Alpen nicht in die Knie bekommen habe, selbst mit den normalen Floating Scheiben. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, man kann sie sehr gut alleine warten und reparieren, jedes Ersatzteil gibt es idR einzeln nachzukaufen. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist in meinen Augen der wahnsinnig geringe Belagsverschleiss der V2. Die Beläge (egal welcher Hersteller) halten bei mir ewig. Mit Sinterbeläge bekommt man sie auch noch deutlich giftiger hin. Ein Kollege fährt zB vorne und hinten je einen Sinterbelag und einen organischen. Damit beißt die Bremse sehr gut, bleibt aber noch dosierbar. Ich habe das noch nie ausprobiert, da ich mit den organischen Belägen zufrieden bin und nichts ändern möchte.


----------



## StillPad (22. August 2011)

Nun bleibt man realistisch haben Hope hier und das Probleme.
Das haben aber andere Hersteller auch, wie sehr habe ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt.

Fakt ist aber wenn die Hope erst einmal laufen dann laufen sie auch!
Das Problem dabei ist nur die erstmal dahin zu bekommen.
Man kann Glück haben schraubt sie an und läuft, oder man muss alles neu einstellen.

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit den Shimano Bremsen gemacht.
Die Dinger sind so einfach gehalten, es gibt keine Ersatzteile und trotzdem geht die ganze Sache auf.

Hope ist teuer, sieht schick aus, macht vielleicht bei der Montage Probleme, lauft dann Problemlos und man bekommt jedes kleinste Teil einzeln.


----------



## radiKarl (23. August 2011)

Also ich werde wohl in den Club der Hope-Fahrer einsteigen, nach reichlicher Überlegung und einer kleinen Nutzwertanalyse (bin gerade bei meiner Prüfungsvorbereitung) habe ich mich für die Briten entschieden. Besser als meine Avid Juicy 7 wird sie auf jeden Fall sein. Ihr könnt euch ja schonmal auf die Frage einstellen wie man Bremsleitunge kürzt.

Danke euch für euere Tipps und Erfahrungen


ach ja danke an Freeman 1982 für den Tipp!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (23. August 2011)

radiKarl schrieb:


> Frage einstellen wie man Bremsleitunge kürzt.
> 
> Danke euch für euere Tipps und Erfahrungen


 
Also ich schneid die immer ab  Und verwende dann die Überwurfmutter und die Olive einfach weiter. Das Fitting am Geberzylinder lass ich immer dran dabei.


----------



## Carcass (23. August 2011)

Hab letzen Mittwoch meine V2s montiert Leitungen waren von der länge ok. Montage muss man sich einfach etwas Zeit nehmen.
Hab die Bremse schön Zentriert und es ist alles gut gelaufen bis jetzt.
Screens folgen


----------



## fuxy (26. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Bremse zum DH im Park besser geeignet ist, die V2 oder die M4 von Hope.?


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2011)

V2.


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2011)

Sooo ! Habe jetzte einige Abfahrten in Davos hinter mir, jeweils ca. 1200 - 1300hm, und die Nukeproof DH Beläge haben sehr gute Dienste geleistet !

Empfehlung ohne Einschränkung !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. September 2011)

Kannst du schon was zur Haltbarkeit sagen?


----------



## muddiver (13. September 2011)

Und zur Geräuschentwicklung?


----------



## Carcass (14. September 2011)

Also bei mir hat die Bremse nur geräusche solang die Scheibe bzw. die beläge Nass sind.
Im moment fahr ich die Hope eigenen beläge.


----------



## Osti (14. September 2011)

ich glaube die Geräuschentwicklung ist sehr schwer zu vergleichen. Ich habe jeweils 2 Paar V2 an zwei verschiedenen Rädern. Beide vorne jeweils mit Koolstop und hinten BBB Beläge. Ein Rad quitscht vorne und hinten und ein Rad überhaupt nicht... und nu?


----------



## Carcass (14. September 2011)

Ok das ist schon komisch Freunde von mir fahren seit Jahren Hope Bremsen hatten aber nie wirklich geräusch entwicklung. Vllt sind die beläge verglast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (14. September 2011)

Osti, sind die Bremssockel bei dem einen Bike korrekt zur Spur plangefräst? Nicht richtig ausgerichtete Bremszangen oder eben durch nicht korrekt gefräste Bremssockel ausrichtbare Bremszangen, können zu allerlei unliebsamen Geräuschen und anderen Problemen führen.

/edit:
Könnte auch sein, dass die Kolben nicht gleichmäßig ausfahren und trotz mittiger Ausrichtung des Bremssattels, wird so ein Bremsbelag auf einer Seite eher an die Bremsscheibe gedrückt und dadurch wird dann auch noch die Bremsscheibe leicht gebogen.


----------



## Osti (15. September 2011)

danke für die wohlgemeinten Ratschläge. Die Bremsen sind alle richtig eingestellt, nicht verglast und bremsen auch richtig gut. 

ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass die Geräuschentwicklung von mehr als nur den Belägen abhängt.


----------



## StillPad (15. September 2011)

Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben das RS Lyrik mit einer Hope gequietscht hat vorne und bei der Totem nicht mehr.

Manchmal ist es echt komisch was dort für Zufälle zusammen spielen die Probleme bringen.

Bei mir habe ich ja die hintere Scheibe nicht klingelfrei bekommen.
Trotzdem eine 203mm Vented sehr stabil ist.

Jetzt mit der 183 Floating noch nicht einmal was klingel gehört, mit den selben Reifen wie bei der Vented.


----------



## BOSTAD (17. September 2011)

Hi
bräuchte bitte Eure Hilfe, weils nächste Woche in den Bikeurlaub geht! Der Druckpunkt war mittlerweile soweit hinten, dass ein entlüften notwendig war.

Meine Bremse bremst nicht mehr. Habe versucht sie mit dem tollen Bleedingkid zu entlüften, was schonmal nicht funktioniert hat. Ich hatte danach keinen Druckpunkt und die Kolben haben sich nur minimal bewegt. Danach habe ich es wie in dem Bleedingvideo von der Hope HP probiert. Und dann noch 3mal von vorne und hinten. 

Ich bekomme einfach keinen Druckpunkt, der Bremshebel lässt sich bist zum Lenker durchziehen. Ist da doch noch irgendwo Luft drin oder muss ich die Kolben irgendwie zusammen oder auseinander drücken? 

Evtl. in kurzen Punkten euren Entlüftungsvorgang schildern. Zwischen die Beläge einen Distanzmacher klemmen.
Bremsbehälter öffnen, Bleedingnippel öffnen, Bremse ziehen, Bleedingnippel schließen, Bremshebel loslassen usw.. Das mach ich bis keine Luft mehr kommt. Dann rolle ich das Dichtungsgummi auf den Behälter, verschliesse den Behälter mit den 2 Torxschrauben und tadaaa.... kein Bremspunkt Hebel lässt sich bis zum Lenker ziehen 

Hilfe wäre cool, hoffe dass mir irgendjemand meinen Fehler nennen kann.!!

Cheers


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. September 2011)

Die Antwort wird dir nicht gefallen... du machst es richtig.
Versuch es einfach nochmal, heute ist ein neuer Tag.

Der Entlüftungsnippel liegt bei dir ganz oben?


----------



## skask (17. September 2011)

Ich öffne den Nippel am Bremssattel erst, nachdem ich den Bremshebel gezogen habe. So kann keine Luft hineingezogen werden.
Mit einem Gummihämmerchen o.ä. mal die Leitung und den Sattel leicht abklopfen. Evtl hängen noch Luftbläschen in irgendwelchen Ecken fest.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## muddiver (17. September 2011)

Du ziehst aber schon mehrmals am Hebel? Das du beim ersten Ziehen ins Leere greifst ist klar. Die Beläge müssen ja erst mal an die Scheibe rangepumpt werden. Sonst wie gesagt, den Rat von skask befolgen, dann müßte es eigentlich funktionieren.
Die Dichtung am Geberkolben sitzt bei dir richtig?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. September 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Die Antwort wird dir nicht gefallen... du machst es richtig.
> Versuch es einfach nochmal, heute ist ein neuer Tag.
> 
> Der Entlüftungsnippel liegt bei dir ganz oben?



Hehe danke, da kann sich jemand gut einfühlen  Ich befürchte, dass ich vorm Urlaub noch ne neue Bremse brauche 

@muddiver.

Ja habe nach dem Entlüftungsvorgang mehrmals gepumpt. Habe die Dichtungen bisher nicht kontrolliert. Muss ich da irgendwas aufschrauben?


----------



## muddiver (17. September 2011)

Nein, mußt du nicht. Ich meine die kegelförmige Dichtung, die das Gestänge, welches den Hebel mit dem Kolben verbindet, umfaßt. Kann man von außen gut sehen. Und wenn die nicht richtig sitzt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß da kein Druckpunkt kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. September 2011)

Wenn man das noch immer durchdrücken kann ist meist die Geberkolbendichtung hin.

Wie das ganze beim Tech Hebel aussieht habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## muddiver (17. September 2011)

Geberkolbendichtung war das Wort, was mir gefehlt hat.


----------



## Osti (17. September 2011)

das hört sich ziemlich sicher nach der Geberkolbendichtung an, war bei mir genau das exakt gleiche Verhalten und sieht dann so aus...





Austauschen ist kein großes Problem. Nur den Kolben mit der Feder wieder reinfriemeln ist nen Murks...


----------



## BOSTAD (17. September 2011)

Ok also die Bremse ist definitiv hin. Vorderradbremse in 5 Minuten entlüftet und alles läuft perfekt. Dann werde ich am Montag direkt mal zum Händler und nach Garantie Fragen . 

Ich vermute nun auch dass es die Dichtung ist. Muss wohl beim entlüften kaputt gegangen sein. 
Vielen Dank an die Helfer


----------



## Carcass (25. September 2011)

Wollte mal Fragen welche Beläge empfehlenswert sind. Suche beläge die Power haben aber von der abnutzung her nicht zu schnell runter sind.


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Oktober 2011)

Servus Jungs,

hatte heut ne kleine Schreckminute am Geisskopf mit meiner V2. Beim ersten ziehen der Bremse passiert erstmal garnichts. Der Druckpunkt ist irgendwo am Lenker, nach 1-2mal Pumpen ist er wieder so wie gewohnt nach sehr kurzem Hebelweg da. Warte ich 10-15sec und ziehe dann die Bremse passiert das gleiche, erst nach 1-2mal pumpen ist der Druckpunkt da.
Luft im System oder ist es was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich nach Luft im System an.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Gut... kannst du Stahlflexleitungen kürzen und mir die Bremse entlüften? Ich bring 3-4 Hopfenkaltschalen mit


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Entlüften ist ja mal kein Ding. Kürzen sollte eigentlich auch kein Ding sein. Brauchst wohl dann noch ein paar Kleinteile, ne? http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/462/lang/x/kw/Leitungsanschluesse_-Einzelteile-/


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2011)

Kürzen geht auch ohne die Teile. Man kann die Teile wiederverwenden.


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Wusste ich nicht. Würde da persönlich lieber neue Teile nehmen. Soll der Kollege entscheiden. Bin ja nur ausführendes Organ...


----------



## Carcass (10. Oktober 2011)

Mein Druckpunkt kommt auch etwas Spät hab sie Verbaut wie ich sie bekommen hab.
Entlüften wäre vllt doch ganz gut.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe bei 3 Paar Hopes immer die "alten" Teile genommen, war kein Problem.


----------



## chaz (10. Oktober 2011)

Gut zu wissen... Danke.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Mein Druckpunkt kommt auch etwas Spät hab sie Verbaut wie ich sie bekommen hab.
> Entlüften wäre vllt doch ganz gut.



Hatte ich auch erst, weil ich den Bremssattel über die Postmountüblich vorgehensweise zentriert hatte (Schrauben auf, paar mal Bremshebel ziehen und gezogen halten, Schrauben festziehen), nachdem ich es dann nach der Videoanleitung auf der Hope Homepage gemacht habe, war der Druckpunkt genau da wo ich ihn erwarte und sehr definiert.

Bremse machte auch 0,0 Probleme, außer dem gerissenen Bremshebel nach einem Sturz in Frankreich und dem Versuch nen Techhebel zu bekommen 
Wird dann wohl Luft sein, vorne ist er da wo er hin gehört. Ist nur doof wenn du mit Mach 3 auf einen sehr sandigen Anlieger zufährst und nur vorne Bremsen kannst


----------



## Carcass (10. Oktober 2011)

Glaub ich gern  Hab eben das gefühl das der Druckpunkt relativ spät kommt. Obwohl ich es so eingestellt hab das er "mittig" kommen sollte.
Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich noch nie ne Bremse entlüftet war bisher nicht von Nöten 
Bin seit 2003 nur ne Hayes HFX Mag gefahren die echt Super war! Die Hope ist wirklich der hammer dosierung ist echt Super. Und die Power stimmt für meinen geschmack auch  

Ich denke Entlüften ist nich so schwer oder kann man da viel falsch machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Es ging nicht ums entlüften, sondern um die Montage, die ist etwas "speziell" bei der Hope und dadurch kannst nen schwammigen Druckpunkt bekommen 

Video zur Montage des Bremssattels


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2011)

"Hayes HFX Mag" und "super" in einem Satz ?


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe bei 3 Paar Hopes immer die "alten" Teile genommen, war kein Problem.



jepp
sofern man die kleinteile vorsichtig und zerstörungsfrei abpult ist das wiederverwenden kein problem. meistens recycle ich die teile auch.

allerdings nervt die fummelei doch irgendwann. daher habe ich mittlerweile beim leitung kürzen gerne eine ersatz-olive da, falls die "alte" sich zu sehr wehrt und in einem akkuten anfall von ärger entsorgt oder geschrottet wird


----------



## Carcass (10. Oktober 2011)

Das war das 2003er Model hat mir zumindest gute Dienste getan. Hatte nie Probleme und die Power mit roten ebc Belägen war Hammer


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Oktober 2011)

ich muss hier mal ne Frage loswerden. Ich hatte am WE das
Vergnügen mal wieder nen neue Hope Tech V2 an mein Rad
zu schrauben. Die Bremssättel dieser "neuen" Version sehen
exakt gleich aus wie die einer X2. Täusch ich mich da? Ich habe
auch noch eine "alte" Hope Tech V2 von 2009. Dort sieht die
Verschlussschraube am Caliper deutlich größer aus. Auch
scheinen die Kolbendurchmesser in der neuen kleiner geworden
zu sein. Hat einer Infos dazu was das soll? Fand die alte sah
auch 100mal besser aus. War kurz davor das Zeug zurück zu
schicken.


----------



## FunkyRay (10. Oktober 2011)

Nur die Bohrungsdeckel sind kleiner geworden, Kolben sind gleich groß geblieben. Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man die Kolben nun auch nach innen rausdrücken muss und nichtmehr durch die Bohrung passen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Oktober 2011)

klingt plausibel, vielleicht kann ich die morgen mal 1:1 messen. Hab ja beide da.

Bleibt noch zu klären warum der neue Tech V2 Sattel dem X2 so dermaßen ähnlich
ist. Man schaue sich mal die Entlüftungsschraube an.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2011)

Meinst den 2012er oder die davor?
Ähnlich, aber ganz andere Abmessungen. Wenn ich nicht irre ist doch der Kolben um 6mm größer im Durchmesser. Ne X2 nach 5 Jahren Anabolika quasi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Oktober 2011)

Vergleich bezog sich auf 2010er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich find man sieht relativ deutlich nen größeren Durchmesser des Kolbendeckels und darauß schließe ich auch auf einen größenen Kolben dahinter


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Oktober 2011)

ja wenn ma die Bilder vergleicht sieht man es. Wenn man die Bremsen in der Hand hat fällt es nicht gleich auf.


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend in die Runde, bei meiner Hope Tech V2 klemmt nun leider auch ein Kolben. Die Anleitung auf der Hope Seite habe ich mir schon angeschaut aber damit komme ich leider auch nicht weiter, da sich der eine Kolben absolut nicht bewegt. Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag? Hab schon versucht etwas dot um den Kolben laufen zu lassen aber der Kolben klemmt weiter.

Besten Dank schonmal

Gruß, Christoph


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Oktober 2011)

Erstma... Kolben gibts 2, Geber oder Nehmerkolben?


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Oktober 2011)

Der Nehmerkolben am Bremssattel.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hast nen Bild? Ist der einseitig ganz rausgerutscht?
Hast mal mit ner Zange probiert den zurück zu drücken?

Das was bei Hope findest ist doch nur wie man die beiden mittig zentriert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Oktober 2011)

Also mein Problem ist das gleiche wie auch meine The One 1x im Jahr hat - nur will es diesmal irgendwie nicht funktionieren. Es kommt nur einer der Nehmerkolben raus und der andere bewegt sich nur ganz leicht und rutscht dann wieder zurück. Er bewegt sich also in Summe gar nicht wohingegen der zweite Kolben sauber läuft.


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hab leider gerade kein Bild parat aber sehen würde man da auch nur einen Nehmerkolben der voll draußen ist und einen der komplett drin ist.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Oktober 2011)

da hilft nur mit Nachdruck den "festen" Nehmerkolben reindrücken, dann
den Kolben der "gängigen" Seite festhalten (z.B. mit Schraubendreher)
und Bremse ziehen. Irgendwie sollte der feste Kolben dann wieder in
Bewegung kommen. Wenn das ein paar mal gemacht hast läuft der
normalerweise wieder. Wenn nicht, kommst du um das auseinander
bauen kaum herum.


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es denn eine gute Anleitung zum Zerlegen und kriegt man das mit vertretbarem Aufwand hin?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das Wichtigste was dir fehlen wird ist der passende Schlüssel für den Verschlussdeckel.
An sich ist das Zerlegen einfach. Anleitung kenn ich keine.

Probier erstmal die Methode den gängigen Kolben an der Bewegung zu hindern und somit
die ganze Bewegung auf den festen Kolben zu geben.


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. Oktober 2011)

OK, dann besten Dank schon mal. Ich versuche nochmal die Methode und gebe dann bescheid obs geklappt hat.

Gruß und besten Dank!

Christoph

P.S.: ich habe 2x 203mm Hope Floating Discs mit blauem Spider zu verkaufen - top Zustand. Gerne auch Tausch gegen 1x 203mm und 1x 183mm Floating Disc mit schwarzem Spider. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Christoph1984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Servus nochmal,

der Schlüssel für den Verschlussdeckel ist ja nicht allzu teuer. Gibt es etwas zu beachten wenn ich die Bremse aufschraube oder nur Deckel ab, Kolben raus, reinigen, zusammensetzen und neu befühlen/ entlüften? Allzu viel steckt ja laut der Explosionszeichnung nicht drin.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mir evt. nen neuen Dichtungssatz besorgen. Sonst... bekommst du hin.
Ach und vergiss nicht dir neues DOT zu besorgen und evt. noch ein Stück durchsichtigen
Schlauch den du beim Entlüften auf den Bremssattel-Entlüftungsnippel stecken kannst.
Das machts etwa einfacher den Bremssattel sauber zu lassen.


----------



## Christoph1984 (31. Oktober 2011)

So, diese Woche sollten Dichtungssatz und Werkzeug kommen und dann werde ich mich mal daran versuchen. Hat zufällig noch jemand einen C Adapter für PM 203mm übrig?

Gerne auch im Tausch gegen B, G, E.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2011)

darf man fragen wo du das Zeug herbekommen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (1. November 2011)

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/pages/default.aspx


----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2011)

Bei Gocycle zu ordern wäre ja zu einfach.


----------



## Christoph1984 (1. November 2011)

Hab auch noch ein paar andere Teile gebraucht - und da waren die Briten günstiger.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei Gocycle zu ordern wäre ja zu einfach.



dafür gibts bei denen auch wirklich jedes nur erdenkliche kleine Ersatzteil.


----------



## radiKarl (13. November 2011)

Aloha
ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Hope V2:
Ich habe mich gewundert das die Bremsleistung im Vergleich zu meiner alten Bremse (Avid Juicy Seven) nicht herrausragend besser ist. Da der Druckpunkt auch sehr undefiniert war habe ich die Bremsen entlüftet (nach Anleitung auf der Homepage von Hope und der Beschreibung hier im Forum). Ich habe vorne wie auch hinten jeweils einen normalen und einen gesinterten Bremsbelag eingebaut (die Empfehlung habe ich auch hier gelesen). 
So alles nach besten Wissen erledigt, nur die erhoffte sowie beschriebene Bremskraft bleibt aus. Um das Hinterrad in die Luft zu bekommen muß ich mit zwei Fingern kräftig am Hebel ziehen, das geht aber auch mit der Magura Julie die ich an meinen 2 Mtb habe.

Hab ihr eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht bzw. nicht beachtet habe? Womit kann ich die Performence der Hope steigern?

Ach ja um mal ein Bild zu vermitteln: wenn ich bremse, schleift die Bremse über einen langen Hebelweg, (was auch so gehört....dosierbarkeit) aber am Ende wo ich denke "na jetzt aber" fehlt das "zupacken" von der Zange. 


Ich danke euch schonmal


----------



## Machiavelli (14. November 2011)

Schau einfach mal, ob sich die Scheibe beim Bremsen verbiegt. Normalerweise hat die V2 einen eher knackigerne Druckpunkt. Warum 1x Sinter und 1x organisch erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## Prwolf35 (14. November 2011)

Hallo,
fahre die V2 am MK8 und 901.....an beiden Rädern ist die V2 keine bissige Bremse.
Das gute an der Bremse ist, man bekommt sie nicht klein.  Selbst nach 1500hm am Stück ändert sich nie der Druckpunkt oder fängt an zu faden.
Ich brauche auch jeweils 2 Finger um einen Stoppi hinzubekommen....also Du machst nichts falsch, die Bremse hat halt andere Qualitäten!
Gruß aus München



radiKarl schrieb:


> Aloha
> ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Hope V2:
> Ich habe mich gewundert das die Bremsleistung im Vergleich zu meiner alten Bremse (Avid Juicy Seven) nicht herrausragend besser ist. Da der Druckpunkt auch sehr undefiniert war habe ich die Bremsen entlüftet (nach Anleitung auf der Homepage von Hope und der Beschreibung hier im Forum). Ich habe vorne wie auch hinten jeweils einen normalen und einen gesinterten Bremsbelag eingebaut (die Empfehlung habe ich auch hier gelesen).
> So alles nach besten Wissen erledigt, nur die erhoffte sowie beschriebene Bremskraft bleibt aus. Um das Hinterrad in die Luft zu bekommen muß ich mit zwei Fingern kräftig am Hebel ziehen, das geht aber auch mit der Magura Julie die ich an meinen 2 Mtb habe.
> ...


----------



## StillPad (14. November 2011)

Also ich brauche auch zum "normalen Bremsen" 2 Finger.

Entweder habt ihr alle super viel Kraft im Finger oder ihre seit nicht so schwer


----------



## radiKarl (14. November 2011)

Danke für euere Tips bzw Erfahrungen...

Die gemischten Beläge hat in diesem Thema jemand empfohlen um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (14. November 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich brauche auch zum "normalen Bremsen" 2 Finger.
> 
> Entweder habt ihr alle super viel Kraft im Finger oder ihre seit nicht so schwer




also die brauche ich bei der V2 definitiv nicht, auch nicht zum Nosewheelie und ich habe relativ kleine Hände und somit auch wenig(er) Hebelkraft. 

zum Thema gemischte Beläge. Aus meiner (kurzen) DH-Racing Zeit weiß ich, dass das dort häufig gemacht wurde, um unterschiedliche Belagseigenschaften zu kombinieren/mischen. Häufig 1 Sinter und 1 organischer Belag. Z.b. für aggressiveres Anbremsenverhalten/Bissigkeit ohne die Dosierbarkeit zu verlieren. Oder höhere Bremskraft in allen Temperaturbereichen. Sinter bremst imho kalt etwas besser, organisch dafür warm. Im Racing-Bereich ist natürlich auch viel Hokuspokus im Spiel


----------



## eL (15. November 2011)

eben eben
kommt bei der alten m4 die sinter oder die organischen beläge auf das kleine kolben pärchen?


----------



## radiKarl (15. November 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> also die brauche ich bei der V2 definitiv nicht, auch nicht zum Nosewheelie und ich habe relativ kleine Hände und somit auch wenig(er) Hebelkraft.
> 
> zum Thema gemischte Beläge. Aus meiner (kurzen) DH-Racing Zeit weiß ich, dass das dort häufig gemacht wurde, um unterschiedliche Belagseigenschaften zu kombinieren/mischen. Häufig 1 Sinter und 1 organischer Belag. Z.b. für aggressiveres Anbremsenverhalten/Bissigkeit ohne die Dosierbarkeit zu verlieren. Oder höhere Bremskraft in allen Temperaturbereichen. Sinter bremst imho kalt etwas besser, organisch dafür warm. Im Racing-Bereich ist natürlich auch viel Hokuspokus im Spiel



Ok also doch was falsch gemacht. Aber was???? 
Bin ich am Ende zu fett für die Hope V2? Immerhin zeigt die Waage bei mir 86 Kilo an


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. November 2011)

nene, kein Plan was du falsch machst. Am Material und an deinem Gewicht kanns
nicht liegen. Ich hab 2 Hope Tech V2 Anlagen und beide arbeiten einwandfrei auch
mit 100kg+ . Eine musste neulich mal entlüftet werden, weil die rumgezickt hat.
Jetzt läufts wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## Osti (15. November 2011)

habe auch 2 Paar. Ziehen beide jeweils sehr ordentlich. 

hätte jetzt auch keine andere Idee außer die üblichen Verdächtigen...
- richtig entlüftet?
- Beläge wirklich parallel zur Scheibe? 
- keine Fett/Dot auf Belägen/Scheibe?


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2011)

radiKarl schrieb:


> Ok also doch was falsch gemacht. Aber was????
> Bin ich am Ende zu fett für die Hope V2? Immerhin zeigt die Waage bei mir 86 Kilo an



Nun es treffen hier ja viele Faktoren auf einmal ein.

Z.B. wie die die Geometrie des Rahmens?
Wenn du ein flachen Lenkwinkel hast brauchst du weniger Kraft damit das Hinterrad abheben als bei ein steilen wo man wie bei ein Chopper drauf sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (16. November 2011)

Ich denke, du hast noch Luft drinne, meiner Meinung nach ist die V2 eine kleine Diva in dieser Beziehung ( und ich weiß, wovon ich Rede, ich fahr sie an 3 bikes...).  Arch hat sie keinen Druckpunkt wie z.B. eine Saint, aber mit einem Finger bekomm ich locker eine Stoppie hin ( sowohl auf dem Dh'ler, als auch auf den Enduro), bei 95kg Kampfgewicht. Hast Du auch den Geber entlüftet? Ich habe auch den Bremssattel gelöst und leicht geschüttelt, da hatten sich hin und wieder ein paar Luftblasen hartnäckig gehalten...


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2011)

Hätte eine sehr gute VENTED Disk in 203mm wieder abzugeben !

Leider funzt die Kombi Fox 40 + Deemax Ultimate + Vented Disk nicht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. November 2011)

schätze mal die schleift unten an der Aufnahme?!?... guck mal bei mir im Album. Kannste abfeilen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2011)

Nein, der Adapter paßt nicht mal zwischen Scheibe und Gabel. Da müßte ich massiv feilen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. November 2011)

ohne es lösen zu wollen interessiert mich das näher. Hast du nen Bild?

ich meinte die Stelle:


----------



## Nd-60 (18. November 2011)

soviel zum thema standartisierte scheibenbremsaufnahme....


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2011)

Ich mach die Tage ein Bild. Habe das Bike jetzt mit der normalen Disk aufgebaut.


----------



## StillPad (18. November 2011)

Komisch das das immer wieder bei FOX Gabeln ist


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. November 2011)

ja is schon komisch. An meinem Session mit der 40er ists mit der vented disc auch verdammt eng. Geht sich aber aus.


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2011)

Liegt wohl auch an den Deemax, aber auch mit der Hope Nabe war nicht viel Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (20. November 2011)

Habe mal gesehen, dass die V2 von jemandem hier mit den normalen Bremsleitungen gefahren wird. 

Ist die Bremsleistung dadurch merklich schlechter oder kann man sich das Gewicht der Stahlflexleitungen sparen?


----------



## StillPad (20. November 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Habe mal gesehen, dass die V2 von jemandem hier mit den normalen Bremsleitungen gefahren wird.
> 
> Ist die Bremsleistung dadurch merklich schlechter oder kann man sich das Gewicht der Stahlflexleitungen sparen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406597&highlight=leichtbau

Habe nicht wirklich Unterschiede gemerkt.


----------



## LTZ400 (28. November 2011)

Hi bin auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen für die Moto V2 ( Dichtungskeit etc. ) hab im Netz nicht wirklich was gefunden. Werden dafür überhaupt noch Teile Produziert oder gibt es nur noch Teile für die Tech Bremsen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. November 2011)

Gocycle?


----------



## Osti (28. November 2011)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/497/lang/x/kw/Dichtungssets/


----------



## LTZ400 (28. November 2011)

Perfekt sowas hab ich gesucht, danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## frostydragon (1. Dezember 2011)

hmmm hat schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit dem service bei hope gemacht? so zwecks kosten und all sowas? weil ich wollt meine v2 jetzt letztendlich doch mal einschicken, da mir der schwach gewordene druckpunkt etwas auf den keks und die handgelenke geht und ich langsam keine ahnung mehr hab was ich noch dagegen tun soll nachdem ich die dichtungen gewechselt und sie mehrmals entlüftet hab penibelst
was mir allerdings auffällt jetz wo ich solange ne andre bremse dran hab is wie verwöhnt ich mit dem gerät doch bin... selbst mit dem weichen druckpunkt und nachlassender bremskraft sind immernoch weeelten an unterschied zu meiner formula...


----------



## radiKarl (3. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe mich nochmal mit meiner Hope beschäftigt.
Entlüftet (Inkl. schütteln des Bremssattel), Kolben gängig machen und zentrieren, Bremssättel neu ausrichten und zu guter letzt habe ich die Beläge und Scheiben etwas angeschliffen.

Was soll ich sagen, die Arbeit hat sich rentiert!!! Ein Finger reicht vollkommen und die Dossierbarkeit ist echt klasse!

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Adapter ich für eine V2 mit 203er Schheibe auf der neuen Boxxer brauche ?

Den hier ?

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._PM_203_mm_Postmount_Bremssattel_-C-,_schwarz

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13729









Paßt da dann die Vented Disc ? War bei meiner Fox 40 ja ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Februar 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a8746/adapter-nr-d.html?mfid=485





Wenns nicht passt dann doch an den "Nieten" der Scheibe oder? Da hilft nur feilen. Hatte ich bisher an der 36er an der 40er und an der neuen 36-180er.


----------



## pfalz (9. Februar 2012)

Fahr genau die Kombi: Adapter C, 2010er boxxer, 203er vented - keine Probleme!


----------



## Carcass (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal ne ganz andere frage. Da das Entlüften ja etwas ne sauerei ist wollt ich fragen ob es da nen Trick gibt oder sonst was womit man das umgehn kann? 
Muss dazu sagen hab noch nie ne Bremse entlüftet war bisher nicht von noeten


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne ganz andere frage. Da das Entlüften ja etwas ne sauerei ist wollt ich fragen ob es da nen Trick gibt oder sonst was womit man das umgehn kann?
> Muss dazu sagen hab noch nie ne Bremse entlüftet war bisher nicht von noeten



der Trick ist: einfach mal machen 
Dann wirst du sehen, dass es gar nicht soooo schlimme Sauerei ist, wie du dir das vorstellst. Zumindest, wenn man ein bisschen vorsichtig ist, und sich nicht einen Kanister Dot über den Pulli schüttet oder sonst was 

http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_33.html


----------



## Carcass (9. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort  
Kenne das Video schon sieht mir halt schon etwas nervig aus. Die alten Magura musste man auch so entlüften und da gabs nen Kit womit man das umgehn konnte. Dachte sowas gibts eventuell auch für die Hope.


----------



## pfalz (9. Februar 2012)

sooo schlimm ist es nicht. Hab mir auch noch die bleed nippel geholt, damit ist auch der Schlauch schnell aufgesteckt und abgezogen (diese hier). Fahr an drei bikes hope-Bremsen, ist vielleich tnicht so 'einfach' wie bei Avid, aber funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2012)

Wenn man das komplette Entlüftungskit hat, geht es ja noch einfacher.


----------



## Carcass (9. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich konnte meine frage selbst beantworten 
Hab gesehn das bei dem Bleedingkit von Hope Abdeckungen für die verschiedenen Modelle enthalten sind. 
Aber vielen dank für infos


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2012)

Das mußt du sorgfältig anschließen, dann ist es eine saubere Angelegenheit.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand einen Adapter C für 203er Bremsscheiben für mich übrig ?
Möglichst in schwarz.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Februar 2012)

Welchen Adapter brauche ich denn für Fox 36 mit 180mm Federweg auf 203mm Scheiben? Passt der Adapter von der Fox 40(E)?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Februar 2012)

@Hendrik: geht ohne. Direkt auf den Postmount, fertig.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Februar 2012)

Tatsächlich! Mit einer Unterlegscheibe passts. Danke!

Was machen nur die Leute, die aus Gewichtsgründen eine 160er Scheibe montieren wollen?


----------



## Carcass (15. Februar 2012)

Dieses Gewichts Geschwätz find ich ja schon lachhaft. Hope bremsen sind nicht die leichtesten aber ich hab sie lieben gelernt


----------



## StillPad (15. Februar 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich! Mit einer Unterlegscheibe passts. Danke!
> 
> Was machen nur die Leute, die aus Gewichtsgründen eine 160er Scheibe montieren wollen?



Keine Gabel mit PM8" kaufen...  

Einige haben bei Ihren Gabeln die Aufnahme gekürzt um 160mm zu verbauen.
Damals ging das wohl noch bei einigen Gabeln.


----------



## Christoph1984 (19. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich bin über die Braking S3 Scheiben gestoßen und würde die gerne mal am Mojo testen. Weiß jemand ob das mit den Hope V2 passt? Mir geht es vor allem die um Größe des Reibrings. Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Scheiben?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (19. Februar 2012)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin über die Braking S3 Scheiben gestoßen und würde die gerne mal am Mojo testen. Weiß jemand ob das mit den Hope V2 passt? Mir geht es vor allem die um Größe des Reibrings. Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Scheiben?
> 
> ...



Reibringbreite bei der V2 ist etwa 20mm. Ich fahre sie mit Trickstuff Scheiben (17mm Reibring) 

Dadurch wird ein bisschen auf den Stegen gebremst was sich aber nicht bemerkbar macht. Keine Vibrationen oder so.

Andere hier fahren die V2 mit M4 discs und das scheint auch kein Problem zu sein.

Gruss


----------



## Christoph1984 (20. Februar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Welche Scheibe fährst du dann am HR - 180mm? Die Hope Scheibe hat ja 183mm und ich schwanke zwischen 180 und 185mm bei der S3 Scheibe.


----------



## ma.schino (21. Februar 2012)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Welche Scheibe fährst du dann am HR - 180mm? Die Hope Scheibe hat ja 183mm und ich schwanke zwischen 180 und 185mm bei der S3 Scheibe.



Ich fahre vorn und hinten 203 mm.


----------



## Christoph1984 (22. Februar 2012)

Da ich die S3 Scheiben nun ordern werde habe ich ein paar so gut wie neue Hope V2 Floating Disc abzugeben. 1x 203mm, 1x 183mm, schwarzer Spider, haben lediglich eine kleine Ausfahrt hinter sich zum Einstellen der Schaltung, also quasi Neuzustand.


----------



## chrizma (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,


bin auf der Suche nach einer Hope V2 EVO.

Am liebsten in der schwarz/grÃ¼nen Edition, zur Not auch im normalen schwarz/silber.

Das beste Angebot, das ich gesehen habe war bei http://www.sequoiabikes.de/index.ph..._id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=69&lang=de 
Special Edition mit Scheiben u. Adaptern fÃ¼r 410â¬.

Hat einer von euch schonmal in dem Shop bestellt? Der war mir bisher nicht bekannt.

Oder hat jemand zufÃ¤llig ein besseres Angebot parat?

Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Hilfe!
##########################################


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Das sind aber nicht die EVO in deinem verlinkten Angebot. 

Ansonsten bei CRC. Da musst du dir Bremsen, Scheiben und Adapter selbst zusammensuchen. Bei CRC gibts öfter mal 10% Rabatt. 
Bike-Box wäre noch eine Alternative. Ich habe meine dort bestellt. Ich hatte beim Preis noch etwas verhandelt. 
Viel günstiger wirst du die Hopes nicht bekommen.


----------



## Carcass (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab die gefragte version von der V2 vorn und hinten.
Mit Scheiben und adapter warens glaub so 450 euro. Allerdings wenn ich richtig liege sind die momentan im Angebot bei hibike.de


----------



## zotty (1. März 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Allerdings wenn ich richtig liege sind die momentan im Angebot bei hibike.de



zu spät: 10%Gutschein einlösbar in der Zeit vom 11. bis 26. Februar 2012 und die Hope Tech V2 HR Stahlflex Kit SPECIAL-EDITION (ohne Scheiben und Adapter)gab es für 159.-minus 10%


----------



## terrible$one (2. März 2012)

hallo

hat jemand folgendes set-up?

hope v2, floating dics, fox talas 36 180 kashima und hope 2 pro.

funktioniert das, ohne schleifen der scheibe an der gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2012)

Also, an meiner Fox 40 hats so gefunzt.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. März 2012)

Hab das Setup, allerdings kein Kashima. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Casting anders ist. Funktionert jedenfalls schleiffrei!


----------



## Carcass (2. März 2012)

Ich fahr die hope auch an ner Talas 36 203mm scheibn auf Hope Pro2
und nebenbei ne Hope schleift nicht! Britisches präzisions Produkt


----------



## terrible$one (3. März 2012)

naja geht ja nicht darum das die bremse in der zange schleift sondern darum  das die scheibe an der gabel schleift!


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2012)

Also ist das bei dir der Fall? Ich hab ne 2011 er Talas also kein Kashima aber ansonsten sollte die von der Bauart ja gleich sein. 
War eben im Keller und habs überprüft, also der Abstand zwischen Gabel und der Niete von dem Spyder ist wirklich nur 3-4 mm.
Hab leider kein Bild auf die schnelle machen können.


----------



## terrible$one (3. März 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du ja am Wochenende paar aussagekräftige Bilder machen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (3. März 2012)

Ich versuchs morgen ist Pumptrackbau angesagt


----------



## Hendrik1988 (3. März 2012)

3-4mm sind vollkommen ausreichend! Bei meiner alten Fox hatte ich ca 0,5-1mm Platz. In manchen Situationen hat die Scheibe geschliffen, bis der Lack weg war.


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2012)

Bei mir siehts genau so aus wie bei Hendrik. Aber 1mm is echt knapp.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. März 2012)

wenn da was schleift, dann sind es die Nieten der Scheiben bei Vented Disc an der Bremssattelaufnahme. Bei mir an allen Fox Gabeln der Fall.


----------



## terrible$one (3. März 2012)

aber mit den floating discs gehts sicherlich!?
nur die vented machen sorgen?


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2012)

Also ich finde ja die Vented scheiben braucht man bei der V2 nicht wirklich. Selbst nach langer abfahrt kein Bremspower verlust. Zumal die Scheiben 90 euro + - kosten.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (3. März 2012)

> die Vented scheiben braucht man bei der V2 nicht wirklich



Richtig! Teuer und schwer! Nach ausgerissener Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse musste ich 800hm Trail mit schleifender Vorderradbremse bewältigen. Das hat die V2 nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## StillPad (3. März 2012)

terrible$one schrieb:


> aber mit den floating discs gehts sicherlich!
> nur die vented machen sorgen?



Nein,
die Scheiben sind beide gleich Dick am Spider.

Wenn es schleift, schleifts mit Beiden.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. März 2012)

hab ich noch nie nachgemessen, schätze aber es stimmt da es bei mir sowohl mit vented als auch mit floating normal geschliffen hat.


----------



## damz (8. März 2012)

ja die vented brauchst absolut nicht, aber wenns sie hast... dann bist a glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiski (21. März 2012)

hey, sagt mal die V2 Innenbelüfteten scheiben passen ja nur in die Moto V2/ Tech V2?
oder ist da genauso viel platz wie bei den Tech X2 ? hat jemand vielleicht genaue maße!?


----------



## wiski (22. März 2012)

wiski schrieb:


> hey, sagt mal die V2 Innenbelüfteten scheiben passen ja nur in die Moto V2/ Tech V2?
> oder ist da genauso viel platz wie bei den Tech X2 ? hat jemand vielleicht genaue maße!?




schon erledigt...
die scheiben passen nur an die Moto V2


----------



## Carcass (23. März 2012)

Also ich weiss ja nicht ob die Vented scheiben soviel bringen? Kosten tun sie jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack zuviel


----------



## StillPad (23. März 2012)

Was kosten die den viel? 
Damals waren die teuer 160-180/St. !!!
Heute sind die doch recht billig bei 80-100


----------



## Carcass (23. März 2012)

Naja ich finds immer noch zuviel. Normale kosten 39 euro und die Vented wiegen fast das Doppelte.
Ich bin fahrbereit fast 100 kg Kampfgewicht und ich bekomm die Bremse nich klein deshalb lieb ich sie auch so


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2012)

Die wiegen pro Stück knapp 90g mehr. Ich habe sie in alpinem Gelände nur vorne drauf und das taugt echt.


----------



## Carcass (23. März 2012)

Hmm k 90g ist nicht die Welt dachte es wär wirklich das Doppelte


----------



## chorge (27. März 2012)

Sagt mal: Rumpelt eure Bremse aus so in technischen Trails wenn sie an der Blockiergrenze bewegt wird? Ist bei mit vorne und hinten... :-(


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. März 2012)

von 6 Bremsen ist das bei mir bei einer der Fall. Schätze es liegt daran, dass
der Bremsbelag etwas zu weit am Rand der Scheibe läuft und durch die dort
befindlichen Aussparungen das Ruckeln zu Stande kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (28. März 2012)

hmm damit ihatte ich in meiner 2008er v2 nie probleme... 
aber was anderes. habs irgendwann in 2010 entlüftet (weil habe auf rote bore-caps umgerüstet) und möge mir die queen am teppich pissen, aber i krieg den druckpunkt in der hinteren ned klar. was geht??? 

habe schon alle bremsen der welt entlüftet aber ausgerechnet meine v2 spuckt mir in die suppe. was machen???


----------



## Carcass (29. März 2012)

Hmm laeuft irgendwo der Saft raus? Ich hatte auch probleme bei der hinteren Bremse.
Hab nochmals entlueftet und bei mir ist soweit alles gut. Entlüfte die Bremse nochmal.
Wenn du das Hope entlueftungsset hast geht's ja schnell und sauber.


----------



## damz (30. März 2012)

na saftelt nirgends. da muss irgendwo im system sicha kleine blase fangen und will einfach nicht raus... so a zwiderwurzn!


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2012)

Klopf beim Entlüften vorsichtig auf den Bremskörper, da sitzt gerne noch Luft.


----------



## damz (3. April 2012)

ja, das hab ich auch gemacht.... die is echt hartnäckig...


----------



## softbiker (16. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob an den Moto-Hebel die after-eight-shifter-clamp x2 (matchmaker) passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (16. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine für die Moto Hebel
Das kamm erst für die Techs.


----------



## softbiker (17. April 2012)

Ja aber es gibt Sie für die X2-Race und nachdem die Lenkerklemmung ja meist die gleiche breite hat, könnten Sie theoretisch auch für die Moto passen.

Die hier meine ich:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/i/8849


----------



## Carcass (17. April 2012)

Also ich denke das die passen da die Moto ja noch nicht im FlipFlop design kahm. Bei der Tech kannst den Ausgleichsbehälter ja von beiden Seiten öffnen.
Was kosten den die Matchmaker?


----------



## StillPad (17. April 2012)

Hmm wie es scheint wird die Schelle der Race Hebel auch von unten angesetzt.

Somit könnte natürlich die Möglichkeit bestehen das es passt.

Frag doch einfach mal bei Gocycle oder bei Robin nach.

Offizielle gabs damals keine Schellen als ich noch die Moto hatte


----------



## softbiker (17. April 2012)

Robin ist bis 23. im Urlaub.
Aber bei gocycle könnte ich mal nachfragen. Wobei dass bei den Jungs immer ewig dauert bis man ne Antwort kriegt.


----------



## softbiker (17. April 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Also ich denke das die passen da die Moto ja noch nicht im FlipFlop design kahm. Bei der Tech kannst den Ausgleichsbehälter ja von beiden Seiten öffnen.
> Was kosten den die Matchmaker?



http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2086/lang/x/kw/Hope_After_Eight_Shifter_Clamp/

Hier ist die ganze Übersicht. Gibts auch für SRAM


----------



## Carcass (17. April 2012)

Der Preis is echt ein schlechter scherz zumal man dafür nur 1 Matchmaker bekommt.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2012)

softbiker schrieb:


> Robin ist bis 23. im Urlaub.
> Aber bei gocycle könnte ich mal nachfragen. Wobei dass bei den Jungs immer ewig dauert bis man ne Antwort kriegt.



Äh, am Telefon hat das mir bei mir höchstens paar Minuten gedauert.


----------



## softbiker (17. April 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Der Preis is echt ein schlechter scherz zumal man dafür nur 1 Matchmaker bekommt.



Hä? Schmarrn die 31 Lappen sind für beide Seiten.


----------



## Carcass (18. April 2012)

Gut ok habs falsch gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs !

Folgendes Problem: habe gestern mein DH Bike wieder montiert und eben auch meine beiden Tech V2.
Bei der hinteren Bremse ist der Druckpunkt völlig weg, sie läßt sich komplett durchziehen, obwohl ich sie im Herbst vor der Demontage entlüftet hatte.
Sie hat auch keinerlei Ölspuren in der Schachtel hinterlassen, alles ist furztrocken ! Wo ist also mein Druckpunkt hin ?
Nochmal entlüften ? Einschicken ?

Was kann das sein ?


----------



## Carcass (20. April 2012)

Hmm nochmal entlüften würd ich sagen geht ja eigentlich schnell. Würde auch die Bremsflüssigkeit Tauschen. Also das was am anfang kommt nichtmehr rein. 
Wenns dann nich klappt bleibt wohl wirklich nur einschicken


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

Drehst du beim Entlüften BPC und Reach ganz raus, oder ?


----------



## Carcass (20. April 2012)

Ja da ich eigentlich auch so Fahre. Hab sehr große hände deshalb hab ich beides bis kurz vor MAX rausgedreht. Hab auch mal gehört das man die Kolben zurück drücken soll bevor man den ausgleichsbeälter füllt wegen der Ausdehnung. 
Ich hab vor paar Wochen entlüftet da ich bei meiner hinteren Bremse auch kein Druckpunkt mehr hatte.
Hab allerdings die kolben nicht zurück gedrückt. Seit dem läuft alles super.


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

Hab ausführlich mit Gocycle telephoniert ! 
Hat mir paar Tips gegeben, heute abend mach' ich mich nochmal dran.


----------



## ma.schino (20. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab ausführlich mit Gocycle telephoniert !
> Hat mir paar Tips gegeben, heute abend mach' ich mich nochmal dran.



Falls diese tips kostenlos und nicht geheim sind würde ich sie auch gerne erfahren.

Hatte nämlich vor 2 Tagen folgendes Erlebnis:

Nach etwa 2 monatiger Pause zu Hause Bremsen gecheckt - alles bestens. Druckpunkt vielleicht etwas weich aber kein Problem. 

Bike in´s Auto geladen (liegend) und 2 Stunden nach Thale gefahren.
Dort ausgepack und siehe Da: Die Vordere Bremse sifft wie sau aus dem oberen Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel 

Zu Hause alles noch dicht und dann das - Druckpunkt auch in kürzester Zeit verschwunden. Ich kotz und fluch und fahr erstmal zur Tanke (Bremsflüssigkeit kaufen)

Aufgeschraubt - gepumpt - nachgefüllt (war halb leer mittlerweile) - noch mehr gepumpt - Deckel wieder drauf: TAdaaa Druckpunkt wieder da.

Fazit des Tages - überraschenderweise ganz plötzlich kaputt. Aber zum Glück auch schnell wieder einsatzbereit.

Passiert sowas bei Hope öfter ? Die Dichtung war noch nagelneu und hält jetzt auch wieder dicht. Hatte die Bremse kaum in Gebrauch und die Leitung war ungekürzt.


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

Er hat mir z.B. empfohlen, wenn alles fertig ist, die Kolben zurückzudrücken und gleichzeitig das überflüssige Öl über die Entlüftungsschraube abfliessen zu lassen.

Jetzt ist die Bremse wieder fit.
Allerdings hat sie anschließend noch ein paar Tropfen Öl aus dem oberen Deckel verloren.
Das müßte wohl das Öl sein, das beim Zuschrauben unter das Diaphragma gedrückt wird.
Ich werds beobachten.

Hattet ihr das auch schon mal ?


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Er hat mir z.B. empfohlen, wenn alles fertig ist, die Kolben zurückzudrücken und gleichzeitig das überflüssige Öl über die Entlüftungsschraube abfliessen zu lassen.
> 
> Jetzt ist die Bremse wieder fit.
> Allerdings hat sie anschließend noch ein paar Tropfen Öl aus dem oberen Deckel verloren.
> ...



das dot oben aus dem deckel ist normal bei der bauweise. passiert bei mir regelmäßig nach dem entlüften. wenn man es vermeiden will, muss man sich beim absaugen der überschüssigen flüssigkeit oben auf dem diaphragma mühe geben.

einen verlustig gegangenen druckpunkt nach einer längeren standzeit (rad hing vertikal an der wand) hatte ich auch schon. schätze mal, dass da wohl doch noch etwas luft drin war, die einfach vorher irgendwo saß, wo sie nicht weiter störte. die ist dann wahrscheinlich langsam dorthin gewandert, wo sie doch auffiel, z.b. in die leitung. jedenfalls hab ich einfach entlüftet, und seither ist gut. gesifft hat bei mir auch nichts (also außer dem üblichen bisschen dot oben am ausgleichsbehälter, s.o.).


----------



## Carcass (20. April 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Falls diese tips kostenlos und nicht geheim sind würde ich sie auch gerne erfahren.
> 
> Hatte nämlich vor 2 Tagen folgendes Erlebnis:
> 
> ...



Könnte es sein das der Deckel nicht richtig zu geschraubt war?
Das wäre für mich eine Erklärung. Die Dichtungen halten normalerweise lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2012)

@ma.shino: dann paßt es ja !


----------



## ma.schino (21. April 2012)

Falls der Deckel nicht richtig zu war müsste das ja bei der erstmontage bei Hope passiert sein.
Hatte das Bike schon im Flugzeug dabei etc und es gab bislang kein problem.
Bin auch froh dass die bremse so einfach wieder in Gang gebracht werden konnte - trotzdem... Sowas ist irgendwie verunsichernd man will ja nicht irgendwann mal im Urlaub da stehen und die Bremse kackt ab...


----------



## _evolution_ (3. Juni 2012)

Würde an dieser Stelle meine Hope Moto V2 vo+hi kpl. mit innenbelüfteten 203mm Scheiben verkaufen! BJ '08, übliche Gebrauchsspuren. Hebel, Bohrungsdeckel und Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel sind rot. Stahlflexleitungen; dazu gibts 3 Ersatzhebel, teilweise neu, 2 zusätzl. Bohrungsdeckel, 2 zusätzl. Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel, 2 Satz neue Bremsbeläge, einige Dichtungskits, Spezialwerkzeug für die Bohrungsdeckel am Sattel, also so ziemlich alles, was man für die Bremse braucht.
Bitte Preisvorstellungen schicken!


----------



## _evolution_ (14. Juni 2012)

verkaufe meine v2 bei ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hope-Moto-V2...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35bd52a958


----------



## punkt (19. September 2012)

gibt es Bremsscheiben anderer Hersteller, die ihr aus eigener Erfahrung fÃ¼r die V2 empfehlen kÃ¶nnt? Brauche grade akut eine 185er Scheibe und wÃ¼rd gern weniger ausgeben, als die original Scheiben kosten. Dee gehen ja so ab 40â¬ los.


----------



## Symion (19. September 2012)

Finde die Hayes Scheiben super. Sehr gÃ¼nstig, dick und steif und breiter Reibring. Alles was man will. Preise <20â¬ die Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (20. September 2012)

@san_andreas:
bei den Tech-Hebeln ist es sehr wichtig nach dem entlüften:
- einmal Membran und Deckel drauf
- Deckel feschschrauben
- Hebel nach unten drehen
- Bremshebel 3-5 ziehen
- Hebel wieder waagerecht stellen, Deckel und Membran ab
- Flüssigkeit auffüllen
- Membran einrollen und Deckel drauf

hierdurch wird das Luft aus einer "ungünstig" gelegenen Stelle des Hebels nach oben befördert und aus dem Hebel gelassen.
Dieser Vorgang ist besonders wichtig wenn der Hebel leer war bzw. beim entlüften der Flüssigkeitsstand im Hebel kurzfristig sehr tief war...

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## kroiterfee (21. April 2013)

hej,

ich benötige die dichtung zwischen stahlflexleitung und dem bremsgriff. ist so eine kupferscheibe die in der gewindehülse liegt die ich mit einem kleinen maulschlüssel auf den bremsgriff schraube.

ich suche nicht die dichtung zwischen straight connector und cyl body sondern die hier nicht eingezeichnete dichtung zwischen straight connector und der stahlflexleitung.


----------



## StillPad (21. April 2013)

Meinst wohl HSBP161

http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/462/lang/x/kw/Leitungsanschluesse_-Einzelteile-/


----------



## Gmiatlich (25. April 2013)

Liebe Kinder, liebe Leute

Hätte eine Frage bezüglich der V2.
Da ich gestern einen Patschen während der Tour hatte und der geflickt werden musste habe ich das Rad in altbewährter Weise umgedreht auf Sattel und Lenker "aufgebockt" um das Hinterrad auszubauen.
Mir ist dann aufgefallen dass aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter etwas DOT herausgetröpfelt ist. Hat gerade mal einen kleinen Fleck von 2cm Durchmesser am Asphalt verursacht. Erster Verdacht meinerseits: Überschüssiges DOT außerhalb welches vom letzten Entlüften übrig geblieben ist.
Nachdem ich das Rad wieder auf seine Reifen gestellt habe hats allerdings beim Ausgleichsbehälter kleine Bläschen gegeben (oben bei der Mini Bohrung des Deckels), so als würde da ein Druckausgleich stattfinden.
Beim anschließenden Bremsen hat sich der Druckpunkt schwammiger angefühlt.

Was kann denn das sein?
Ist eine Dichtung defekt, war irgendwo noch Luft im System?

Ich habe die Bremshebel nicht berührt wie ich das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt habe. Entlüftet habe ich laut offizieller Anleitung des Hope Videos auf Youtube.

Weitere Frage, aber die ist eher so am Rande.
Ich habe auch schon ein paarmal die M4 entlüftet und einen feinen, knackigen Druckpunkt erreicht mit geringen Hebelweg.
Bei meiner V2 wollte mir das nicht ganz so gut gelingen. Ist das systembedingt aufgrund anderer Übersetzungsverhältnisse oder gibts da Schmähs die ich nicht kenne?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
Gmiatlich


----------



## StillPad (25. April 2013)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Weitere Frage, aber die ist eher so am Rande.
> Ich habe auch schon ein paarmal die M4 entlüftet und einen feinen, knackigen Druckpunkt erreicht mit geringen Hebelweg.
> Bei meiner V2 wollte mir das nicht ganz so gut gelingen. Ist das systembedingt aufgrund anderer Übersetzungsverhältnisse oder gibts da Schmähs die ich nicht kenne?
> 
> ...



1. Wird wohl AGB Dichtung hin sein oder nicht richtig im Deckel sitzen.

2. Ich glaube das geht bei der V2 nicht. Habe es bisher nicht geschafft.
Du kannst nur versuchen die Kolben draußen zu lassen beim entlüften.
Das soll wohl bei einigen was gebracht haben.

Ist aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.


----------



## Gmiatlich (25. April 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> 1. Wird wohl AGB Dichtung hin sein oder nicht richtig im Deckel sitzen.
> 
> 2. Ich glaube das geht bei der V2 nicht. Habe es bisher nicht geschafft.
> Du kannst nur versuchen die Kolben draußen zu lassen beim entlüften.
> ...



Ad 1.
Wäre natürlich eine Erklärung und ich werds nocheinmal kontrollieren.
Aber hätte ich das nicht auch beim Bremsen bemerken müssen? Weil die Abfahrt ging ja lustig runter und beim Bremsen sollte doch ordentlich Druck im System entstehen.

Ad 2. Ja, ich weiß, die Kolben sollte man eigentlich etwas zurückdrücken und sperren. Habs aber zum Schluss immer ausgelassen weil der Druckpunkt so besser ist. Einen so harten Druckpunkt wie bei meiner Formula oder auch den Avids die ich vom Probefahren kenne möchte ich gar nicht haben. Etwas mehr oder so wie bei der M4 wäre dann perfekt.
Die Bremsleistung war für mich immer über jeden Zweifel erhaben, ebenso die Dosierbarkeit.

Auf jeden Fall aber Danke, werds gleich heute nocheinmal angehen!

Gmiatlich

P.S. Bins angegangen und habe die Bremse nocheinmal kontrolliert und entlüftet. Hat unspektakulär ausgesehen. Druckpunkt ist wieder dort wo er sein sollte.


----------



## frostydragon (25. April 2013)

meine v2 hatte nach ner zeit auch nich mehr den knackigsten druckpunkt. direkt nachm entlüften gehts meistens aber wird relativ schnell solala... finds schade aber irgendwann schick ich sie einfach mal ein oder spar auf ne neue oder ne m4 oder so. den druckpunkt bei avids abgesehn von der code find ich generell eher lasch... die entsprechenden sram modelle genauso... heute ne x0 gefahren die war mal labberweich


----------



## StillPad (26. April 2013)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Ad 1.
> Wäre natürlich eine Erklärung und ich werds nocheinmal kontrollieren.
> Aber hätte ich das nicht auch beim Bremsen bemerken müssen? Weil die Abfahrt ging ja lustig runter und beim Bremsen sollte doch ordentlich Druck im System entstehen.



Das ist ein Ausgleichs- und kein Druckbehälter solange die Dichtung in der richtigen Position bleibt passiert das nix.
Ist wien Tetrapack solange du es nicht offen aufen Kopf drehst kommt nix raus.
Die Dichtung ist der Drehverschluß, selbst wenn der nicht richtig zu sein sollte kommt nur in bestimmten Position was raus


----------



## Gmiatlich (26. April 2013)

@frostydragon
Also wenn einmal eingestellt dann ist der Druckpunkt immer konstant geblieben, da darf ich nicht klagen. Der kleine Tick mehr an Härte beim Druckpunkt ist für mich weit weg von einem must-have, es ist eher der Unterschied den ich zwischen den Bremsen festgestellt habe und wo mir die M4 um vielleicht 1% besser gefällt. Ansonsten darf ich über die V2 nicht klagen. Vom ganzen Verhalten ist es für mich die mir liebste Bremse. Aktuell hats bei mir nicht gepasst, also dürfte irgendwo ein Fehler passiert sein. Wenn es sich wieder verschlechtert werde ich weiter auf Fehlersuche gehen.
 @StillPad
Ich ziehe mich jetzt ganz still und heimlich zurück und lache über meine eigenen fehlerhaften Gedanken. No na, muss es so sein wie du es beschrieben hast. Asche auf mein Haupt 

Bins gestern nocheinmal durchgegangen und es passt wieder alles.


----------



## frostydragon (26. April 2013)

ja ich bin auch noch dabei bei der fehlersuche
ich glaub ich hatte irgendwann mal starken unterdruck auf dem agb und mir hats den deckel leicht verzogen vllt liegts daran... wobei das bei der vorderen is und der druckpunkt is eher hinten schwach... dichtungen hab ich alle gewechselt, mehrfach entlüftet... vllt brauch ich mal neue beläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (26. April 2013)

Ich hab aber auch das problem das ich bei der hinteren kein richtigen druckpunkt bekomme. Versteh es acuh nicht.


----------



## Gmiatlich (29. April 2013)

Ist der hintere Bremssattel mittig ausgerichtet, fahren beide Kolben gleichmäßig zur Scheibe?
Damit hatte und habe ich einen angenehmen Druckpunkt, gestern konnte ich mich dabei auf fast 1000Hm Abfahrt überzeugen (rund 350Hm Forststraße :-(, der Rest Wanderweg  )

Zwecks verzogenen Deckel beim AGB, am besten austauschen.


----------



## damz (4. Mai 2013)

hey, bin am durchdrehn leute.... 


ich hab auf allen meinen bikes eine v2. 

und bei einer garnitur is irgend a schaas beinander... 1000x entlüftet.... in beide richtungen. doch wenn i den hebel schnell zieh passt alles, bombe druckpunkt. 

aber wenn i den hebel langsam zieh, kann ich ihn bis zum griff durchziehn. WTF??? 

so kann i ned manualen und dosieren is noch weniger möglich... wo is da die luft drin??? wie krieg ichs raus??? 

HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLPP!


----------



## Gmiatlich (4. Mai 2013)

@damz
Laut offiziellen Hope Videos von youtube entlüftet? Also auch nach dem Auffüllen alles zugemacht, den Bremshebel nach unten gedreht, ein paarmal gepumpt, dann wieder horizontal gestellt und nochmals DOT nachgefüllt? Das soll eventuell versteckte Luft rauskitzeln.

Sind die Deckel und Dichtungen des Ausgleichsbehälters in Ordnung?
Bei mir dürfte die Membran die man auf den Ausgleichsbehälter draufrollt nicht mehr ganz so gut sein. Die Bremse tuts aktuell wieder ohne Probleme aber bei der nächsten Bestellung hole ich mir einen passenden Dichtungssatz gleich mit.


----------



## damz (5. Mai 2013)

ja alles durch.... hab ursache gefunden. die dichtungsringe vom masterzylinder sind verschlissen.... 

muss neue bestellen....


----------



## frostydragon (6. Mai 2013)

das problem für mich ist da viel eher dass es inzwischen nich mehr so einfach is agb deckel für die moto griffe zu kriegen... wenn ich mal geld hab und welche finde wohl gleich auf vorrat


----------



## Gmiatlich (7. Mai 2013)

frostydragon schrieb:


> das problem für mich ist da viel eher dass es inzwischen nich mehr so einfach is agb deckel für die moto griffe zu kriegen... wenn ich mal geld hab und welche finde wohl gleich auf vorrat



Solche da?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Ausgleichbehälterdeckel-Moto-Bremshebel.html


----------



## frostydragon (7. Mai 2013)

ja die mein ich... ka warum ich sie nich fand als ich bei hibike suchte o.o


----------



## Carcass (7. Mai 2013)

damz schrieb:


> ja alles durch.... hab ursache gefunden. die dichtungsringe vom masterzylinder sind verschlissen....
> 
> muss neue bestellen....



Du meinst die Dichtungen am Hebel oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (8. Mai 2013)

ja, hab komplett neuen masterzylinder bekommen inkl dichtungen.... zum glück gibtz hopefreaks die alle trümmer aufheben, weil man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## Carcass (13. Mai 2013)

War des ne Moto oder ne Tech V2?


----------



## damz (16. Mai 2013)

eine MOTO. 

eine der konischen dichtungen hat lochfrass bekommen.... 

aber mit neuem gehtz wida so wies soll


----------



## hurrrrrz (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

habe nach 2 Jahre Benutzung meiner Hope Tech V2 mal meine Kolbendichtungen gewechselt. 
Eigentlich lief die Bremse mal, dachte aber es sei mal nötig nach der Zeit und nun hab ich den Salat. 
Habe die Bremse nciht zum ersten Mal entlüftet und weiß daher wie das  geht, ich kann mir nur nicht ganz erklären warum es jetzt plötztlich  nciht mehr gescheit klappt.
Gibt es beim Kolbendichtungswechsel etwas worauf man achten muss?

Ich bin leider ratlos.

Grüße


----------



## frostydragon (21. Juni 2013)

hm egtl kann man da nich allzuviel falsch machen, ausser die dichtung zu beschädigen, oder das system nich richtig zu schließen. aber dichtungen wechseln wenn die bremse tadellos funktioniert is doch egtl auch überflüssig


----------



## damz (21. Juni 2013)

naaj i mach das nach dem motto, never touch a running system. wenns ned saftelt oder spinnt, dann hats nix. weiterfahren und sich freun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (21. Juni 2013)

ganz recht. ne bremse die super funktioniert sollte man einfach in dem zustand belassen


----------



## Carcass (23. Juni 2013)

frostydragon schrieb:


> ganz recht. ne bremse die super funktioniert sollte man einfach in dem zustand belassen



Aus dem Grund kürz ich auch die leitungen meiner V4 von meinem DH Bike nicht.


----------



## frostydragon (23. Juni 2013)

kenn das ^^ meine v2s sind noch in originallänge. sollte sie aber bald mal kürzen... offen waren sie ohnehin schon n paar mal

wie läuft denn die v4? irgendn vergleich zu ner anderen hope? wie is so der unterschied zur m4?


----------



## Carcass (23. Juni 2013)

M4 hatte ich keine aber die Bremse ist TOP um einiges mehr Power als die V2 für mich die Perfekte 1Finger Bremse. Dosierbarkeit ist auch wie gewohnt TOP!
Der Techhebel wurde überarbeitet ich versuch diese woche mal Detailaufnahmen zumachen.


----------



## frostydragon (24. Juni 2013)

oha noch mehr power


----------



## Mirko29 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mit meiner V2 schon zufrieden. Nur der lange Hebelleerweg stört mich etwas...


----------



## frostydragon (24. Juni 2013)

hm also der kam bei mir erst mit der zeit, wenn mans aber mal richtig entlüftet und frische beläge hat geht der auch wieder weg. hatte egtl nie viel leerweg, druckpunkteinstellung dichtgemacht?


----------



## Mirko29 (24. Juni 2013)

Beläge sind noch nicht so alt und der Druckpunkt ist auch gut. Also lass ich sie erstmal in Ruhe  Vielleicht fällt mir das auch nur so auf weil bei meiner Avid der Druckpunkt sofort am Anfang des Hebelwegs ist.


----------



## StillPad (24. Juni 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Beläge sind noch nicht so alt und der Druckpunkt ist auch gut. Also lass ich sie erstmal in Ruhe  Vielleicht fällt mir das auch nur so auf weil bei meiner Avid der Druckpunkt sofort am Anfang des Hebelwegs ist.



Hope Druckpunkt kommt später.

Ansonsten Bremssattel abbauen, Hebel vorsichtig betätigen sodass die Kolben weiter ausfahren und wieder montieren.

Manchmal klappt das mit der Belagnachstellung nicht so wie gewünscht.


----------



## frostydragon (24. Juni 2013)

meinte doch die druckpunkteinstellung bei der du einstellst wie weit die beläge von der scheibe sind, also wann der druckpunkt einsetzt. wenn ich die bei mir ganz reindreh hab ich auch instant druckpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (24. Juni 2013)

Die Einstellung ist bei mir ganz drin. Vielleicht versuch ichs mal mit dem überlisten der Belagnachstellung...


----------



## damz (25. Juni 2013)

frostydragon schrieb:


> instant druckpunkt



genialer begriff


----------



## frostydragon (26. Juni 2013)

ja ne?  einfach wasser dazu geben und schon hat man einen saftigen druckpunkt


----------



## Cab1.8 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin ein wenig am verzweifeln und durch die Suche im Forum auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Ich fahre eine Mono Mini und bin mit der Bremse grundsätzlich zufrieden (gab nie technische Probleme).

Dann hatte ich mir mit dem Kauf eines gebrauchten Mono M4 Bremssatzes mehr Bremsleistung und Reserven erhofft. Die Bremse war nach Erhalt dicht, zu dicht wie sich herausstellen sollte...
Die Kolben waren bis zu den Dichtungen verdreckt und haben diese Blockiert (offensichtlich waren aber auch die Dichtungen verschliessen), die Folge die Bremse hat gnadenlos geschliffen (Kolben gingen nach Bremsung keinen Millimeter zurück). Also habe ich mit Hilfe bei Hope gesucht (Ansprechpartner war Robin) und habe daraufhin wie beschrieben die Bremse vollständig zerlegt und alle Verschleißteile ersetzt (Alle Dichtungen, Kolben und Verbindungsstücke).

Jetzt zu dem Punkt der mich zur Verzweiflung bringt...
Eine Bremse funktioniert perfekt, drückt aber ein ganz wenig Bremsflüssigkeit bei starkem Bremsen an zwei Kolben vorbei (nach einer längeren Tour sieht man teilweise Bremsflüssigkeit auf der Rückseite der Bremsbeläge, nach dem entfernen). Die Bremszange ist schadfrei, die Kolben und Dichtungen neu...?

Bei der anderen Bremse hat zunächst am Bremshebel die Bremsflüssigkeit am Kolben vorbei (über die Stange mit Kugelkopf) nach außen gedrückt (beim Bremsen). Also wieder alles zerlegt und erneut einen neuen Dichtungssatz für den Bremsgriff verbaut. Jetzt ist alles Dicht, aber der Bremshebel geht nach dem Ziehen nicht mehr vollständig zurück (Bremse schleift aber nicht!). Den letzten Rest, muss der Hebel so zusagen immer zurückgedrückt werden.

Kann mir jemand von Euch bei den zwei Problemen weiter helfen?

Sollte ich das nicht in den Griff bekommen muss entweder die Mono Mini wieder herhalten, oder ich probiere die V4 Stealth...

Vielen Dank vorab...

PS: eine Detail noch... Die Mono M4 trägt die Kennzeichnung "W-W" statt der mir bekannten "MM-JJ" Kennzeichnung, kann damit jemand was anfangen?


----------



## frostydragon (19. Juli 2013)

also ich kann jetz fürchte ich nur raten.
das problem mit dem bremshebel kann daran liegen dass die neuen dichtungen noch nich sooo toll gleiten, im zweifel alles was sich ineinander bewegt mit ein bisschen öl oder fett schmieren das sollte das problem prinzipiell lösen.
die bremsflüssigkeit am sattel macht mich etwas stutzig, das sollte mit neuen dichtungen nich passieren. da kann es allerhöchstens sein dass die bremskolben (die ja bei hope aus kunststoff sind) eventuell schon lange so gefahren wurden und durch den dreck verschlissen sind, da würden dann neue kolben helfen...

in beiden fällen is das nur ne schätzung und ich müsste das problem selbst sehen um mir ein besseres bild machen zu können


----------



## Cab1.8 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Zum Bremssattel...
Die Kolben sind ja samt Dichtungen ersetzt. Ich hatte alles zerlegt und konnte so die Zangen auf Beschädigungen prüfen. Da war kein Abrieb oder Kratzer in den Kolbensitzen feststellbar. Beim Säubern konnte ich auch keinen Schmutz im Dichtungssitz feststellen (was ja eine schlecht gleitende Dichtungen verursachen könnte). Die Kolben waren trotz Schmutz auf den Gleitflächen nicht verkratz, lediglich an den Druckflächen waren Abnutzungsspuren.
Da ich die Bremse auseinander hatte habe ich die Kolben gleich mit ersetzt um eine mögliche Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
Beim Zusammenbau habe ich wie von Robin empfohlen die Dichtungen geschmiert. Laufen tun die Kolben ohne Fehl und tadel im Sattel.

Zum Griff...
Ich hatte alle vier Griffe gemacht (die von der Mini Mono gleich mit) und nur der eine von der M4 macht Zicken. Selbst nachdem ich den dann ein zweites Mal mit neuen Dichtungen versehen habe wurde es zwar dicht, aber nun läuft der Hebel nicht ganz zurück (vielleicht hat die Feder nicht mehr genug Spannkraft...? Leider finde ich aktuell keinen neuen Kolbensatz für dn Mini Lever vorrätig. Über die dt. Händler dauert es leider teilweise 2 Wochen bis die die Hope Ersatzteile ran haben...

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass evtl. die Bremse (M4) von einer Vorserie/Sonderserie stammen (W-W statt Monat- und Jahreszahl drauf). Vielleicht ist da noch mit anderen Toleranzen gefräst (was ich mir bei Hope aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann)...
Vielleicht bleibt nur der Weg, die Bremsen zu Hope zu schicken. Leider steckt jetzt schon so viel Geld in Bremse und Verschleißteile, da hätte ich für ein wenig Aufpreis gleich die v4 nehmen können....


----------



## frostydragon (19. Juli 2013)

hmmm das is alles sehr seltsam, kann ich mir nich erklären... mal robin nochmal dazu fragen was er dazu sagt?


----------



## Cab1.8 (19. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich habe Robin nochmal angeschrieben, mal schauen ob er noch eine Idee hat. 

Im Zweifelsfall wird sich ein Liebhaber der alten Mono's an den M4 erfreuen (sind schwarz und mit roten Griffen, Zylinderdeckeln und Borecaps "getuned") können...
Habe ich bis jetzt immer gegen die neueren Modelle "gewährt", einerseits weil die Mono Minis sorgenfrei den Dienst verrichtet haben und anderseits weil ich die alten Mono's wegen der filigranen Optik toll finde...


----------



## Playlife8 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe jemand kann mich ein bissl beraten was Gewichtsreduzierung der V2 angeht, ich habe durch den Kauf der neuen Saint nun eine V2 über und bin am überlegen diese auf mein Enduro zu bauen und endlich die Avid Elixier zum Teufel zu hauen, wenn ich alles wiege dann ist jedoch ein riesen Unterschied von rund 240 gramm übrig.

Welche leichten Scheiben lassen sich denn an der V2 verbauen? (aktuell hatte ich immer die 203er Floating Discs mit 208 gramm)

Ich denke es würde wohl auch je eine 180/185 Scheibe ausreichen aber im Gewicht wirkt sich das ja eigentlich kaum aus.

Den Wechsel von Stahlflex auf Kevlar Leitungen habe ich berechnet und hier sind meiner Meinung nach nur ca. 20 gramm zu holen und der Aufwand ist enorm bzw. auch teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (24. Juli 2013)

stahlflex auf kevlar müsste egtl mehr bringen und der scheibendurchmesser macht bei den scheiben schon einiges aus
alle anderen scheiben die du fahren könntest wären vollstahl und auch nich leichter weil du ja ne gewisse materialstärke für die bremse brauchst im großen und ganzen is das gute stück einfach nich das leichteste. aber mit kunststoff und kleineren scheiben dürftest du schon n paar gramm runter bekommen. ansonsten halt titanschrauben bzw alu an den griffen und wenn du die möglichkeit hast an sowas zu kommen vllt carbon hebel oder so aber die dürften egtl kaum nen unterschied machen


----------



## Cab1.8 (24. Juli 2013)

als Nachtrag zu meinen Problemen....

Robin meint, dass es bei der Bremszange an falschen Dichtungen (kann ich ausschließen, war ein original Hope Dichtungssatz für die Mono M4) oder an den Dichtungssitzen in der Zange liegen kann (hatte keine Beschädigungen gesehen und alles penibel gereinigt).
Löst sich das Problem nicht von allein (hatte hier schon gelesen, dass neue Dichtungen anfangs minimal Dot durchlassen können?!), gehen die Bremsen zu Hope.

Am Griff liegt es an der Vorspannung der Feder am Kolben. Habe den Hebel noch einmal zerlegt und die Feder ein wenig gezogen. Jetzt passt alles am Giff wieder!

Grüße


----------



## frostydragon (24. Juli 2013)

das is doch zumindest teilweise schonmal ne gute sache ^^


----------



## Carcass (18. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich Verkaufe ein Set V2 Special Edition Bremsen in Schwarz-Grün mit 4 203mm Scheiben und 2 Sätzen neue Beläge. Falls interesse besteht einfach melden!


----------



## StillPad (2. Februar 2014)

Nabend,

habe heute mal in unseren Radladen ins Schaufenster geguckt und dort ein überraschenden Fund gemacht.

idWorx Rahmen mit Rohloff und Tech Evo V2 Bremsen dran.

Das was mich dort aber so überrascht hat waren die Bremsscheiben die so dick waren wie eine Vented Disc aber innen nicht offen?!

Soll heißen der Reibring war aus ein Stück gemacht wärend die Ur Version der Vented aus 2 Blechen die über Streben in der Mitte verschweißt sind waren.

Gibt es da etwa neue Vented Discs? Die müssen ja dann irrsinnig schwer sein.


----------



## frostydragon (2. Februar 2014)

naja angesichts der tatsache dass es die v2 garnich mehr gibt. keine ahnung. egtl nich. und ne geschlossene vented wäre auch vollkommen nutzlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (2. Februar 2014)

frostydragon schrieb:


> naja angesichts der tatsache dass es die v2 garnich mehr gibt. keine ahnung. egtl nich. und ne geschlossene vented wäre auch vollkommen nutzlos



Wieso soll das nutzlos sein? Mehr Masse= mehr Wärmekapazität.
ID-Worx machen schon immer eigene Sachen. Es kann sein das die Scheiben speziell für die gemacht wurden. Wegen sorglos Bike usw.

Google ist mein Freund ...
http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/bikes/all-rohler/

Wie ich vermutet hatte


----------



## StillPad (2. Februar 2014)

Nett das war es glaube ich.
Da es wie auf dem Foto stand konnte ich nicht sehen obs original Hope Scheiben waren, es sah aber so aus von der Optik.

Ist dann wohl wie die Schweizer Firma dessen Name ich vergessen habe, die haben damals schon eine M6 + Vented gehabt.


----------



## frostydragon (2. Februar 2014)

okay nutzlos is das falsche wort. keine vented wäre das richtige. weil innenbelüftet ohne ne belüftung ergibt keinen sinn. und ganz ehrlich, die v2 hat auch mit den regulären unbelüfteten scheiben keine hitzeprobleme meiner erfahrung nach. wenn man natürlich mehr bremst als zu fahren... naja


----------



## StillPad (3. Februar 2014)

frostydragon schrieb:


> ...., die v2 hat auch mit den regulären unbelüfteten scheiben keine hitzeprobleme meiner erfahrung nach. wenn man natürlich mehr bremst als zu fahren... naja



Woher willst du denn wissen ob die nicht andere Fahrer an die Grenze bringen?
Musst ja nur einer mit mehr Gewicht im Gebirge rumfahren.

Das was da am Rad montiert war ist im Prinzip eine extra dicke Floating Disc.

Der Vorteil da ist das sie bestimmt ewig hält und nicht bei jeder kleinsten Sache verbiegt.

Würde also sehr gut ins "Sorglos" Konzept passen.


----------



## frostydragon (3. Februar 2014)

naja die schwachstelle an den floatings is nich der reibring sondern das aluteil 
und naja ich wieg ca 90kg. hitze entwickelt sich egtl nur viel bei viel schleifendem bremsen. alleine die größere reibfläche der v2 bietet schon ne gute wärmeableitung, genau wie die floatings an sich. wenn man die ernsthaft an die grenzen treibt fährt man ne megavalanche mit schleifender bremse oder wiegt trotz sportlicher betätigung 150kg. ich meine ich schließe das natürlich nich aus, dass man die v2 an ihre grenzen bringt was die hitze angeht. aber dann sind die meisten anderen bremsen lange am schmilzen...


----------



## StillPad (3. Februar 2014)

Ja schon klar was du meinst aber ich denke die V2/V4 sind schon für diese Extreme gemacht.

Und so wie ich das von einigen gehört habe sind in den Bergen sehr lange Schleifabfahrten nicht ausgeschlossen.

Kannst halt nicht wie im Bikepark runterkessseln 


Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen das diese idWorx Modell für Leute mit Übergewicht gedacht ist.
Das sieht unglaublich massiv und schwer aus.

Ist auf jedenfall gut zu wissen das es da wirklich Alternativen gibt, ich meine die Scheiben kann man ja auch problemlos in der V4 fahren.


----------



## frostydragon (4. Februar 2014)

wtf, an nem trekking bike oO
und am mountainbike in der "rough" ausführung sind die normalen saw scheiben auf x2 bremsen verbaut... ich bin mir nich sicher was ich davon halten soll


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich denke das ist für Leute die im Himalaya unterwegs sind mit 4 Taschen + Rucksack. Da hast du keinen Bock durch Fading Krämpfe in den Armen zu bekommen. Das ist eine Scheibe für Lastesel.  Und in jedem Fall sorgloser als dünne Scheiben.


----------



## frostydragon (4. Februar 2014)

das stimmt natürlich auch wieder


----------



## kroiterfee (31. März 2014)

hallo hope-party-people,

ich hab ein problem mit meiner v2 dass sich wie folgt darstellt:

frisch entlüftet, druckpunkt top, verschiedene beläge eingebaut dennoch gleiches phänomen:

ich kann das rad im stand fast gegen die gezogene bremse schieben. scheibe schon mehrfach mit isopropanol gereinigt.

bin langsam mit meinem latein am ende. hat jemand ne idee? sonst absolute sorglosbremse und seit 2009 im einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (31. März 2014)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hallo hope-party-people,
> 
> ich hab ein problem mit meiner v2 dass sich wie folgt darstellt:
> 
> ...



Mir fallen zwei Fehler ein:
- Bremsen einfahren gehen. Nach der Reinigung mit Alkohol ist keine volle Leistung da => mit Schleifbremsung mal um den Block fahren 
- Kolbendichtung undicht (aber eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## kroiterfee (31. März 2014)

hab mir nochmal nigilnagelneue bremsbeläge besorgt. wenn die da sind muss ich wohl nochmal einbremsen. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Knollensteppe (1. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bei den letzten Monaten am Hinterrad extrem ungleichmäßigen Verschleiß an meiner V2 (203er Scheibe, Original Sinterbeläge). Zwischen Vorder- und Hinterkante der Beläge ist 1 mm Unterschied oder mehr. Im Bild ist Laufrichtung von links nach rechts.





Ist das normal? Können die Kolben über die Zeit mehr Spiel bekommen und dann stärker verkanten? Ich fahre die Bremse seid 4 Jahren und habe das vorher noch nie beobachtet. Am Vorderrad ist der Verschleiß gleichmäßig.

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Diddo (8. Mai 2017)

Moin,

hat einer von euch die V2 an einer Mattoc? Bei mir passt es in dem angedachten Setup Mattoc (PM7 also 180mm Scheibe) mit dem Bremsadapter H (+23mm) das in Summe 203mm ergeben müsste eher gar nicht. Die Scheibe hängt damit in der Bremszange fest, da dreht sich nichts mehr.
Und ich dachte Stahlflexleitungen kürzen sei nervtötend 

Edit:
1mm Spacer drunter und es passt.


----------



## DocThrasher (11. Mai 2017)

Hab ich bei der BOS Deville auch so gelöst


----------

